# What's the last movie you've seen?



## Squirtle Squad

Either in theaters or at home? 

*In theaters:* The Maze Runner 
*At home:* Carrie (2013)


----------



## mogyay

i saw deliver us from evil at the cinema a couple weeks ago now, it was really bad.
at home the last film i watched was a documentary called 'child of rage' which was good but a little disturbing


----------



## Squirtle Squad

mogyay said:


> i saw deliver us from evil at the cinema a couple weeks ago now, it was really bad.
> at home the last film i watched was a documentary called 'child of rage' which was good but a little disturbing



What's Child of Rage about? That sounds rather eerie.


----------



## Zulehan

*In theaters: * I do not remember the last time I was there, unfortunately.
*At home:* Caradog W. James' _The Machine_ (2014), a limited budget, British science fiction film that explores the question of 'artificial' intelligence. Although the movie treads on territory already covered by a vast literature, such as Ridley Scott's _Blade Runner_ (1982), Mamoru Oshii's _Ghost in the Shell_ (1995), etc., it is nonetheless a welcome addition to the 'classic' science fiction portfolio with a heavy focus on story development over action while remaining tense and well-paced.


----------



## Yui Z

In the cinema I watched 'Let's be Cops' a few weeks ago, which was funny but also wrong in so many ways. Then literally just now I rewatched Gravity and cried as usual. I think I'll watch it again tomorrow.


----------



## Drake789

I saw the Hundred-Foot journey 2 weekends ago and all. I can say was that my expectations were kind of low, but wow it was one of the best movies I've seen in awhile, I really enjoyed watching the cooking part of it. It was neat seeing the difference between cultures in their foods and overall the whole story was just great as well, touching really...


----------



## Zulehan

I like _Gravity_ (2013).


----------



## mogyay

it is rather eerie! i don't really recommend it for the weak of heart, it's pretty horrific. i'm a litttle hesitant to link it since i'd hate for anyone younger on the forums to get creeped out but you can search it on wikipedia! the reason i watched it is my lecturer in psychology mentioned it a while back.


----------



## Squirtle Squad

Zulehan said:


> *In theaters: * I do not remember the last time I was there, unfortunately.
> *At home:* Caradog W. James' _The Machine_ (2014), a limited budget, British science fiction film that explores the question of 'artificial' intelligence. Although the movie treads on territory already covered by a vast literature, such as Ridley Scott's _Blade Runner_ (1982), Mamoru Oshii's _Ghost in the Shell_ (1995), etc., it is nonetheless a welcome addition to the 'classic' science fiction portfolio with a heavy focus on story development over action while remaining tense and well-paced.



I've never seen anything about artificial intelligence before :O I'll have to check it out sometime. It sounds really interesting. 



Yui Z said:


> In the cinema I watched 'Let's be Cops' a few weeks ago, which was funny but also wrong in so many ways. Then literally just now I rewatched Gravity and cried as usual. I think I'll watch it again tomorrow.



I wanted to see Let's Be Cops because I like both of the main leads from New Girl. I'll wait for it to go to discount theaters x)
And Gravity is a fantastic movie! It's the first movie my family bought when we got our 3D TV.


----------



## Saylor

I saw The Giver in theaters a few weeks ago, it wasn't amazing but it was a lot better than I was expecting. More recently I watched The Breakfast Club for probably the fifth time on Netflix.


----------



## goey0614

The guardian of the galaxy ~


----------



## honeymoo

The last movie I've seen in theaters was If I Stay, last movie I saw at home for the first time was Palo Alto, but I watch Breakfast At Tiffanys like once a week, so really that's the last one I've seen.


----------



## Delphine

_Kill Bill Volume 2_. Watching _Rise of the Planet of the Apes_ right now, loving it.


----------



## Zulehan

Squirtle Squad said:


> I've never seen anything about artificial intelligence before :O I'll have to check it out sometime. It sounds really interesting.


In that case, other related literature you might check out include Kenji Kamiyama's series _Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex_, Aldous Huxley's 'classic' science fiction novel _Brave New World_, and Duncan Jones' _Moon_ (2009). Also, if you can stand an even more slow-churning film with minimal dialog, _2001: A Space Odyssey_ (1968). 

I looked up books on AI, and noticed that some of the works mentioned above are included in such a list by Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/485.Best_artificial_intelligence_books


----------



## Skyfall

HOme:  Godzilla.  It was ok, but I fell asleep during the last 30 min.  Yeah, it was that good.


----------



## Lady Timpani

In theaters: The Fault in Our Stars the day after it came out. If never read the book, and I didn't really like the movie that much. 

At home: Pretty in Pink last night. It was okay. 

Bonus: I watched TFIOS for the second time on the way to a band competition this morning.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The last new movie I seen was The Lego Movie. At home, the last one I seen was Oliver and Company (which was last month).


----------



## spCrossing

Theaters: Smurfs 2, as the Oxford Valley Theater was doing a Summer thing for movies for kids since THEY WERE BARLEY anything coming out during that summer....I feel asleep...that is all.
Home: The new Captain America movie, it was a good one.


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants

I saw the Station Agent again after about 10 years. A really great film about a cast of misfits in an abandon train lot the state of Jersey. Highly recommended for people fans of Thomas McCarthy's directorial work and of course Peter Dinklage.


----------



## Mariah

Bugs Life


----------



## Skep

Mud


----------



## azukitan

I re-watched American Psycho a few days ago.


----------



## Motte

The Exterminating Angel


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I just finished watching "Godzilla".

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Bugs Life



I watched that yesterday.lol.


----------



## (ciel)

Watched Moon Child tonight with my roommate 
That movie is such a mess, but it's my favourite <3 I hadn't watched it in years.


----------



## Ghost Soda

Carrie (2013), not as bad as I though it'd be.


----------



## Fawning

In theatres: Guardians of the Galaxy
At home: I re watched The Amazing Spiderman 2


----------



## rosabelle

In theaters it was Maleficent and at home Toy story~ heh


----------



## Manzanas

TheGreatBrain said:


> I just finished watching "Godzilla".




Oh, which one? The 2000 one or the one that came out a few months ago? The former wasn't so good in my opinion...


----------



## hanashi

fight club!!!!


----------



## Alienfish

They Call US Misfits. Really good one. Have two japanese dvd's I need to watch as well though...


----------



## MadisonCrossing

TFIOS!  I finally watched it last night at a friend's house.  I haven't read the book though ;n; Go ahead and make fun of me c:


----------



## Skep

mean girls lolz


----------



## Leopardfire

The Maze Runner. I didn't read the book, but according to my sister it kept fairly original to the book, besides the end. I thought it was fun, but the grievers were terrifying. o.e Also there was a twist at the end I didn't expect.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I think the last time I went to the movie theaters I saw that new Godzilla movie. Other than that, I barely watch movies. Or tv.


----------



## Libra

_Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - Part 2_, it was shown on TV a few weeks ago and I had it recorded and now I finally watched it.


----------



## Delphine

Just saw _Hugo Cabret_. A wonderful homage in my opinion (although slow).


----------



## PumpkinPie

As above so below - awesome movie :3


----------



## Delphine

PumpkinPie said:


> As above so below - awesome movie :3



It was a good surprise! And funny to watch as I had already been to the catacombs in Paris


----------



## Jaebeommie

PumpkinPie said:


> As above so below - awesome movie :3



That movie was so terrifying! It's probably only like that to me because I'm a super scaredy cat but wow.


----------



## PumpkinPie

Delphine said:


> It was a good surprise! And funny to watch as I had already been to the catacombs in Paris



Omg you're so lucky! I'd love to go but I'm all the way in California :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jaebeommie said:


> That movie was so terrifying! It's probably only like that to me because I'm a super scaredy cat but wow.



I was so scared afterwards I didn't even want to go outside the theatre lol


----------



## Danielle

In theaters, Guardians of the Galaxy. I'm not a huge movie goer but I really enjoy the Marvel movies so a friend and I went to see it together.

At home, I watched Clueless this morning while I was getting ready.


----------



## Classygirl

In Theatre Saturday Night Fever or Dirty Dancing can't remember it was retro series that are doing.
 At home Reality Bites with my fianc?e.


----------



## nammie

In theatres, Guardians of the Galaxy back in the summer...
Last movie I watched overall was Atonement though, I've already seen it years ago but decided to rewatch it lol
Briony still infuriates me every time I read/watch Atonement....


----------



## London

I haven't been to the theatre in so long //cries
But I watched Sleepless in Seattle tonight while I was working on a request. It's one of my go-to movies that I can just watch over and over again (gotta love Meg Ryan)


----------



## Delphine

Watched _The Hunter_, it was terrible.


----------



## Alienfish

_A Snake of June_

Really weird but I enjoyed it


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Hmm... In theaters? Probably Transformers 4. I rarely watch movies, video games appeal to me more.


----------



## MistyBlue

The Riot Club, was actually really interesting and the ending was kinda harrowing.


----------



## Delphine

_Sin City_. How could I live until now without that movie? Tomorrow, I will go see the second volume in theaters. Can't wait!


----------



## lazuli

*In Theatres:* the last movies i saw were Into the Storm and right after, TMNT. a few weeks later, i saw Lucy with my mom.
*At Home:* Back to the Future pt. 1. i have the 25th anniversary box set hehe.


----------



## meo

At home: good morning Vietnam
Theater: as above, so below


----------



## Mariah

I haven't been to a movie theater since December when I went to see The Book Thief.


----------



## Beardo

I just watched Madoka Magica Rebellion


----------



## RainbowCherry

I think it was The Identity Thief/The Wolf Of Wall Street at home.. like a ninja..


----------



## KiloPatches

Just tonight I watched a Dangerous Method, about Freud and Jung. 
Recently I watched 2001: A Space Odyssey. That was messed up. :S 

My boyfriend is in a movie class where he has to watch 2 movies a week for homework for a 4th year history course and write papers on them so I watch the movies with him.

So far we have watch Bonnie & Clyde, Little Big Man, Green Berets, THe Wild Bunch, among others. All 70s flicks. We will be watching Jaws, Star Wars and a few more good ones to come!


----------



## RiceBunny

The Jacket


----------



## Miaa

Maze Runner


----------



## ellabella12345

Miaa said:


> Maze Runner



i heard it's scary?


----------



## Miaa

ellabella12345 said:


> i heard it's scary?



No, not at all. It seems that there _could_ be scary parts, but it's just loud noises


----------



## Yookey

In the theatres I watched either Guardians of the galaxy or how to tame your dragon 2. Not sure which one was the last one. At home I watched the host i think c:


----------



## Alienfish

_One Summer of Happiness_

Surprised how good it was and the dark themes to it. I recommend it ^^


----------



## Delphine

_Sin City: A Dame to Kill For_. I loved it so much. For some reason, I prefered it over the first volume (which remains excellent). The 3D was a little pointless in my opinion, except for the ten first minutes.


----------



## Delphine

Saw _Get On Up_, interesting but quite long. Slow sometimes. Lack of rhythm (sorry to say that...).


----------



## Nyxia

_Boxtrolls_ It was quite delightful actually for a children's film c: A pleasant surprise


----------



## Hot

Anastasia on Netflix tbh. In theaters, I believe it was Dawn of The Planet of The Apes.


----------



## Delphine

Saw _Before I Go To Sleep_ right after I saw _Get On Up_, I really loved it!! But guessed the plot way before the ending, heh  
I'm going to sound like a smart alec but I often discover the ending by myself, just like when I found out the truth in _The Sixth Sense_ within the first thirty minutes ;u; I love that thing I use as a brain.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Seven Psychopaths


----------



## oranje

Mulan.  I told my husband that we're going to watch all the Disney films that he hasn't seen yet so we began with that one.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

In theatres: _Guardians of the Galaxy_ for the second time. I may or may not have a minor obsession with it.

Not technically at home but I'll say that anyway: _Skyfall_. It's one of the films we have to analyse for our Media Studies class, but either way, I think it's a great film. Better than _New Moon_, which we unfortunately have to study later...


----------



## Delphine

The first TMNT movie from the 90s. It was so kitsch x)


----------



## badcrumbs

In the theater: Tusk! And it was incredible. Seriously, go see it. Just don't get too distracted by Justin Long's ugly mustache.
Other: The RiffTrax of Fist of Fury. I've seen it a million times (with and without the riffs) and it's always great.


----------



## Beachland

I saw The Maze Runner last week. I liked it but there were a few major parts missing that were in the book that bothered me. Regardless, I would still recommend it.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Fruitvale Station, I believe.


----------



## dude98

Frozen to fill time in chemistry. Just because kids like the musical number


----------



## Aradai

Guardians of the Galaxy.
I don't watch a lot of movies, ok? Don't judge...


----------



## Murray

The Black Swan



:F


----------



## Aradai

Murray said:


> The Black Swan
> 
> 
> 
> :F


oh dang I loved that movie


----------



## Smokey

The Human Centipede 2
I would not recommend even if you liked the first film. Like halfway through, there's just a bunch of groaning and squishing. **** if I didn't get a headache. Only reason I can think you'd want to watch it is so you can tell all your friends about this gross ass movie and how you "didn't even get scared, dude".
The references to the first movie were cool, like Martin trying to get Ashlynn Yennie (actress who played Jenny) to be in his giant human centipede.


----------



## MisterEnigma

I think it was Insomnia.


----------



## #1 Senpai

Transformers 4: Age of Extinction


----------



## Manzanas

#1 Senpai said:


> Transformers 4: Age of Extinction



Did you enjoy it? I have to watch it someday. The first Transformers movie was good, but the two sequels left me with a bitter taste in my mouth.

I just saw Saint Seiya Legend of Sanctuary, it was good.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Mary Poppins.lol.


----------



## Bandy Andy

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure. Never gets old.


----------



## Amissapanda

The 2014 Ninja Turtles movie, actually. And before that, Guardians of the Galaxy.

I actually quite enjoyed both, for nostalgia with TMNT and just an all-around good movie for GotG (despite the fact that I'm usually not into sci-fi at all). 

...Actually, I should say nostalgia goes for both. There was a lot of 80's music references in GotG that I enjoyed. And the fact that he was wearing a _walkman_. I had one of those growing up. Really brings me back.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

This is the end (2013?)


----------



## #1 Senpai

Manzanas said:


> Did you enjoy it? I have to watch it someday. The first Transformers movie was good, but the two sequels left me with a bitter taste in my mouth.
> 
> I just saw Saint Seiya Legend of Sanctuary, it was good.




Hmm, i liked it..but it wasn't as good as the other ones I think..like where the heck is Sam Witwicky? And the fact that the transformers totally forgot about him????? The new protagonist, where the heck did he come from? Nearly all the authorities think of them as bad guys?? And the dinobots..I thought they'd be much much much more cooler..I thought wrong. lOl. But yea, you should watch it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Manzanas said:


> Did you enjoy it? I have to watch it someday. The first Transformers movie was good, but the two sequels left me with a bitter taste in my mouth.
> 
> I just saw Saint Seiya Legend of Sanctuary, it was good.




Hmm, i liked it..but it wasn't as good as the other ones I think..like where the heck is Sam Witwicky? And the fact that the transformers totally forgot about him????? The new protagonist, where the heck did he come from? Nearly all the authorities think of them as bad guys?? And the dinobots..I thought they'd be much much much more cooler..I thought wrong. lOl. But yea, you should watch it.


----------



## in-a-pickle

Thelma and Louise


----------



## Delphine

_Elle L'Adore_ (= She Loves Him), French comedy that was... Awful. I slept at some point.


----------



## Jaebeommie

The Equalizer. 
Gosh there were so many times that I cringed but it was such a badass movie. 
Denzel Washington was A+, and I quite enjoyed Chloe Grace Moretz in it too. I sort of worship the ground she walks on.


----------



## Motte

The Rover.
I liked the atmospherics of it. It felt a bit slow. I enjoyed it but it's probably not a movie I'd watch again.


----------



## Mariah

Hocus Pocus


----------



## Kitty2201

Last movie I saw at a theater was Guardians of the Galaxy, I forget which movie I watched last at home, might have been either Night at the Museum or The Amazing Spiderman 2


----------



## Radda

Kickheart


----------



## ADanishMuffin

The last movie I saw in the theaters was I think Twister. It wasn't _that_ bad, but it wasn't good either...


----------



## Mariah

Trick 'r' Treat
Absolutely terrible. I can't believe people actually like this movie.


----------



## doveling

the perks of being a wallflower
*twice 8 )*


----------



## MisterEnigma

A Walk Among The Tombstones. Liam my boy. <3


----------



## Jaebeommie

MisterEnigma said:


> A Walk Among The Tombstones. Liam my boy. <3



Ahhhh how did you like it? Not many people I know in real life like this kind of movie so I never had anyone to talk about it with ; u ;


----------



## MisterEnigma

Jaebeommie said:


> Ahhhh how did you like it? Not many people I know in real life like this kind of movie so I never had anyone to talk about it with ; u ;



I liked it a lot! It's got a decent who done it plot, gives a nice throwback to the 90's, and Liam Neeson always plays his role great. I haven't read the book it's based off of, so I can't tell you how close it matches.


----------



## Jaebeommie

MisterEnigma said:


> I liked it a lot! It's got a decent who done it plot, gives a nice throwback to the 90's, and Liam Neeson always plays his role great. I haven't read the book it's based off of, so I can't tell you how close it matches.



Ahh I hear that the book is supposed to be much more brutal than the movie is. I honestly went for Liam Neeson because he always does good with this type of roll, but ended up liking the story as well! Did you hear that there's going to be a Taken 3?


----------



## MisterEnigma

Jaebeommie said:


> Ahh I hear that the book is supposed to be much more brutal than the movie is. I honestly went for Liam Neeson because he always does good with this type of roll, but ended up liking the story as well! Did you hear that there's going to be a Taken 3?



Oh, yeah, that's probably true, books can get into the nitty gritty details more. Yes to Liam Neeson. <3 

I have! I liked the first Taken a lot, but I thought the second one was silly. I really like him though, regardless of whatever film he's in.


----------



## Jaebeommie

MisterEnigma said:


> Oh, yeah, that's probably true, books can get into the nitty gritty details more. Yes to Liam Neeson. <3
> 
> I have! I liked the first Taken a lot, but I thought the second one was silly. I really like him though, regardless of whatever film he's in.



Oh wow I spelled 'role' the wrong way. It's too early in the morning here.
I share the same sentiments on the Taken movies. And what other family members are there for people to take from him? You'd think they'd learn their lesson by now. Nonetheless I'll still end up seeing it if only for Liam. 

Side note. It took me forever to find out that he did Aslan's voice from the Chronicles of Narnia movies.


----------



## baileyanne94

In a theater: Guardians of the Galaxy
Home: Hercules (Disney)


----------



## MisterEnigma

Jaebeommie said:


> Oh wow I spelled 'role' the wrong way. It's too early in the morning here.
> I share the same sentiments on the Taken movies. And what other family members are there for people to take from him? You'd think they'd learn their lesson by now. Nonetheless I'll still end up seeing it if only for Liam.
> 
> Side note. It took me forever to find out that he did Aslan's voice from the Chronicles of Narnia movies.



Oh same, I had no idea he did Aslan either, for a really long time! Haha, always liked Aslan though, so my subconscious must've known it was Liam Neeson all along. He's also in the Lego Movie too!


----------



## Skep

saving mr banks


----------



## Jaebeommie

MisterEnigma said:


> Oh same, I had no idea he did Aslan either, for a really long time! Haha, always liked Aslan though, so my subconscious must've known it was Liam Neeson all along. He's also in the Lego Movie too!



If anyone has the right voice for a lion, it's Liam. 
Also his role in the Lego Movie has to be my favorite thing he's done to be honest xD


----------



## Radda

The Daft Punk movie :>


----------



## dude98

Wrath of Khan


----------



## RayOfHope

Technically Manos the Hands of Fate, although it was the MST3K commentary.


----------



## Saylor

Lincoln, again.


----------



## device

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes.

Would recommend.​


----------



## Lovelylexi

The last movie I saw in theaters was If I Stay. Unpopular opinion time: it was just as awful as the book.

The last movie I watched at home was Frozen (for the billionth time!) with my little brother.


----------



## Delphine

_Birds_ (1963), I really enjoyed it. I have 20 DVDs of Hitchock's movies and I only saw two (shame on me), so I will be sure to watch the rest during the upcoming days!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lovelylexi said:


> The last movie I saw in theaters was If I Stay. Unpopular opinion time: it was just as awful as the book.



Didn't read the book but I found the movie terrible...


----------



## Nicole.

Secret Window

- - - Post Merge - - -



Smokey said:


> The Human Centipede 2
> I would not recommend even if you liked the first film. Like halfway through, there's just a bunch of groaning and squishing. **** if I didn't get a headache. Only reason I can think you'd want to watch it is so you can tell all your friends about this gross ass movie and how you "didn't even get scared, dude".
> The references to the first movie were cool, like Martin trying to get Ashlynn Yennie (actress who played Jenny) to be in his giant human centipede.



I've seen the first one. I don't plan on watching it again. Horrible film!


----------



## Lovelylexi

Delphine, do yourself a favor and stay far away from the book. Believe it or not, it's a little bit worse than the movie.


----------



## Nicole.

MadisonCrossing said:


> TFIOS!  I finally watched it last night at a friend's house.  I haven't read the book though ;n; Go ahead and make fun of me c:



Such a sad film! You should definitely read the book.


----------



## Delphine

Lovelylexi said:


> Delphine, do yourself a favor and stay far away from the book. Believe it or not, it's a little bit worse than the movie.



Haha it wasn't in my plans anyways but thank you so much for the advice! n_n


----------



## samsquared

Guardians of the Galaxy
10/10 i'm hooked on a feeling


----------



## Alienfish

_Norte, The End of History_

Wow, just wow. This was really amazing and did not feel over 4 hours... Def. wanna see more Diaz films if I can!


----------



## Reploid

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy
> 10/10 i'm hooked on a feeling



I'm distracting you, ya big turd blossom!


----------



## MagicalCat590

The last show I watched was Gotham. I watched the pilot On Demand and was pretty disappointed. I mean, overall the show is pretty meh, but I was really upset about they did with the Penguin and how they explained away his mommy complex. I totally thought he was going to be way more Norman Bates-esque than they made him out to be, but I guess given the popularity of Bates Motel, they were trying to avoid that (maybe???). I also I found it super dumb that they made Catwoman a supposedly homeless chick that can somehow manage to afford a leather jacket, and why the heck is she stalking Batman?! That girl is a total creeper!


----------



## Jaebeommie

MagicalCat590 said:


> The last show I watched was Gotham. I watched the pilot On Demand and was pretty disappointed. I mean, overall the show is pretty meh, but I was really upset about they did with the Penguin and how they explained away his mommy complex. I totally thought he was going to be way more Norman Bates-esque than they made him out to be, but I guess given the popularity of Bates Motel, they were trying to avoid that (maybe???). I also I found it super dumb that they made Catwoman a supposedly homeless chick that can somehow manage to afford a leather jacket, and why the heck is she stalking Batman?! That girl is a total creeper!



I think this thread was asking about movies. Not TV shows.


----------



## Sinister

The Fault In Our Stars last night when I couldn't sleep. Oh man, I cried a few waterfalls. Such a sad movie.


----------



## Alienfish

_Charlotte L?wensk?ld_

well it was alright. Apparently it was a hybrid silent/sound film so it was.. quite interesting. for class.


----------



## Alienfish

_Sex and Fury_

Japan in a (70s) nutshell. So good.


----------



## dude98

Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
I saw the other two. I really love this trilogy. It keeps me pumped all the time. The overworld is amazing. I'm glad I saw it


----------



## Amissapanda

Actually, it was _Cinderella 2_, made by Disney. I didn't even know it existed, so I searched it out through a tumblr recommendation just to see what it was about. It was cute.


----------



## gumdrop

maze runner and it was really good, reminded me a lot of attack on titan


----------



## Xion

Anabelle. It really wasn't all that good. The Conjuring was way better.


----------



## Delphine

Saw tons of movies lately. Today I saw _Maze Runner_, it was disappointing. Then I saw the last _TMNT_ movie (at last), it was... okay because I'm a fan... but terrible to watch for anyone normal.


----------



## Alienfish

_In the Realm of the Senses _

Wow man.. Go watch it.


----------



## lazuli

inception, i think. my mom is supposed to go take me to see the book of life tomorrow


----------



## Manzanas

Delphine said:


> Saw tons of movies lately. Today I saw _Maze Runner_, it was disappointing. Then I saw the last _TMNT_ movie (at last), it was... okay because I'm a fan... but terrible to watch for anyone normal.



I didn't see the movie Maze Runner but I have the book lying there somewhere. I'll check it out when I'm done with my current books.

I saw Michael Bay's TMNT, too. At first I thought it was going to be horrible because of who was directing it... but it was surprisingly entertaining. I abhor most of Bay's Transformers movies (except the first one, which was okay), but I have to admit this TMNT movie was far superior to the 2008 one.

But I don't know... I think anyone normal would enjoy it a lot more than, say, someone who followed the comics and adored the 90's TMNT movies (I wasn't one of those people, so I think that's why I enjoyed it). Did any of the old Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles cartoon made it to French television screens?


----------



## Nicole.

The Maze Runner.

Good film!


----------



## Delphine

Manzanas said:


> I didn't saw the movie Maze Runner but I have the book lying there somewhere. I'll check it out when I'm done with my current books.



I have a friend who read the books and enjoyed the movie, hope you will like it! I thought it was poor in terms of characters, I wish they were more developed; I do know that the story will go on and we'll have more answers and development in the next movies, but I didn't have the time to get emotionally attached to anyone during the film (~1h40 is short in my opinion), so it doesn't make me want to go see the next movies... I did like Gally though. But what a lame vilain...




			
				Manzanas said:
			
		

> I saw Michael Bay's TMNT, too. At first I thought it was going to be horrible because of who was directing it... but it was surprisingly entertaining. I abhor most of Bay's Transformers movies (except the first one, which was okay), but I have to admit this TMNT movie was far superior to the 2008 one.



I haven't seen the 2008 movie! It's nowhere to be found in DVD where I live. Might buy it on iTunes! But if I may, Bay was only producer on this; surely his influence can be seen with the choice of Megan Fox as April several punchlines or action scenes. I'm too much of a fan of Transformers and TMNT to not enjoy any single movie/TV show about them to be honest... *takes a look at all her Bumblebee/TMNT goodies in her bedroom*




			
				Manzanas said:
			
		

> But I don't know... I think anyone normal would enjoy it a lot more than, say, someone who followed the comics and adored the 90's TMNT movies (I wasn't one of those people, so I think that's why I enjoyed it).



I agree with you, they exagerated the characters too much in my opinion, so that they could create new fans and attract people who don't know the franchise well (it's good in a way, but hardcore fans might not like it so much). 




			
				Manzanas said:
			
		

> Did any of the old Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles cartoon made it to French television screens?



(an interesting question but a little off topic so my answer will be under spoiler n_n)


Spoiler: TMNT exportation



TMNT are quite popular here in France, they imported every TV show (even the 2012 one), but not all movies (they're hard to find now). The TV show from the late 80s and the one from 2012 are the most popular from what I have seen. And three months after the 2014 movie came out in the States, we finally got to see it, yay ; u ; /


----------



## Sanaki

Frozen, I watched it before I went to bed last night.


----------



## Motte

Jun said:


> _In the Realm of the Senses _
> 
> Wow man.. Go watch it.


One of my favorites


----------



## BananaMan

I went and saw Annabelle last night. It was pretty bad. I was expecting it to be at least mildly entertaining but I was just bored through most of it.


----------



## goey0614

At home: Her (2013)
(I like how the movie to represent the society :] )


----------



## Javocado

Scott Pilgrim vs The World.
It's kind of a monthly ritual thing for me, I find myself watching it every month.
But it's got to be my favorite movie of all time.
Micheal Cera is just my favorite and the soundtrack is epic and the video game theme surrounding the movie the whole time is just darn awesome. If you haven't seen this flick I highly recommend it.


----------



## Guero101

Dracula


----------



## lazuli

mmmmmY MOM IS (supposedly) TAKING ME TO SEE THE BOOK OF LIFE *I CANT WAIT*


----------



## Alienfish

_Ran_

It was.. good. I liked it but far from Kurosawa's best ones.  ピータ　was great though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Motte said:


> One of my favorites



Marry me please?


----------



## Celestefey

Pulp Fiction. I literally had no fricking idea what was going on half the time because it keeps jumping between past and present (although I understand that was technically the whole point to be confusing in a way). I just had to ask my mum what was going on most of the time to even understand the film. In all honesty, it was not my thing, maybe I just can't appreciate it like other people can, especially considering it's rated 9/10 on IMDB...


----------



## Manzanas

Delphine said:


> ...



Yeah, time is ALWAYS a negative factor for movies based on books. It's very rare for a movie to compress about 500 pages of text in 2 hours in an efficient manner.

You're totally right, Bay was only a producer, Liebesman was the director. I'm sorry, I should have made some research before writing that post.



Spoiler



I didn't knew the turtles were popular in France, that's a surprise for me. I barely remember the late 80s one, but I can see why the 2012 is one of the most popular, I see a lot of people making positive comments about that one. I had the chance to see a few episodes and it's quite fun, the animation is nice and I don't dislike those cartoonish expressions the characters make at times, reminds me a little of another cartoon called Teen Titans.



And you aren't missing much by not seeing the 2008 movie. It was good... and that's it. Judging by its ending, I think it was supposed to have a sequel, but it never happened, so I guess the movie wasn't that much of a hit in cinemas, unlike the 2014 one, which made in its first weekend more money than the 2008 one made during its whole run.


----------



## Classygirl

In theaters Psycho, they are playing retro on big screen here
At home: Flowers in the Attic on amazon couldn't sleep, had seen in when I was younger my sister had all the books it was Young Adult I read it now an adult was shocked went back watched it saw much was cut out but likely a good thing as book is well detailed.


----------



## Gregriii

Hard Candy.


----------



## Nicole.

I enjoyed watching these four films last night:

- Pirates of the Caribbean: The Black Pearl
- Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest
- Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
- Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides


----------



## Jaebeommie

Nicole. said:


> I enjoyed watching these four films last night:
> 
> - Pirates of the Carribean: The Black Pearl
> - Pirates of the Carribean: Dead Man's Chest
> - Pirates of the Carribean: At World's End
> - Pirates of the Carribean: On Stranger Tides



Did you hear they're making a 5th one?


----------



## Shirohibiki

going to see _the book of life_ today :] excited!!!


----------



## Lavandula

I know it's older, but my mom kept bugging me to watch Avatar.  So I watched it just the other day and really didn't like it. Too predictable...and they were basically tall, weird, blue indians XD


----------



## Nicole.

Jaebeommie said:


> Did you hear they're making a 5th one?



Yes! I'm looking forward to watching it


----------



## Beleated_Media

Hangover three for me!


----------



## Nicole.

Beleated_Media said:


> Hangover three for me!



Have you seen Parts one and two aswell?


----------



## Beleated_Media

Nicole. said:


> Have you seen Parts one and two aswell?



Nope Im going to, I was at a friends house while it was playing


----------



## Fawning

Went to see Gone Girl on Thursday. It was so good, they missed a few teeny things out but i really enjoyed it.


----------



## Nicole.

Beleated_Media said:


> Nope Im going to, I was at a friends house while it was playing



Oh okay. The first one is hilarious!


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

The last one I saw was The Maze Runner.  Now I *must* steal the book from my sister. :0


----------



## Xela

Last movie I went to see was Lucy. Such a crazy movie. Next movie I plan on seeing is Interstellar. Looks amazing. I'm amazed by space. So I hope it's good!


----------



## sej

Hunger Games- Catching fire


----------



## pokecrysis

The last movie I saw was Kill Bill and it was pretty sweet!


----------



## Glaceon2000

I saw The Maze Runner the other day. I read all three books and loved the movie!


----------



## Vizionari

Saw The Giver. Wasn't as bad as I thought, but the book is still better imo


----------



## Cou

The maze runner in the theaters (it was pretty good) and American pie at my friend's house (what was this even)


----------



## ADanishMuffin

The new King Kong.


----------



## Shirohibiki

*RIPS OFF SHIRT*

I SAW _THE BOOK OF LIFE_ TODAY
_YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO_
IT wAS SO GOOD SHRIEKS INTO OBLIVION
EVERYONE GO SEE IT////


----------



## rosabelle

Shirohibiki said:


> *RIPS OFF SHIRT*
> 
> I SAW _THE BOOK OF LIFE_ TODAY
> _YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO_
> IT wAS SO GOOD SHRIEKS INTO OBLIVION
> EVERYONE GO SEE IT////



It's showing here soon!!! I can't wait to watch it :3

Eh, for some weird reason I decided to watch the other woman the other day. LOL was pretty bored.


----------



## Pearls

I watched Monsters University with my cousin. It wasn't the worst movie I suppose. .. but I don't really like movies... I suppose it could have ben worse (*cough*Barbie*cough*)


----------



## MisterEnigma

Coraline. It was...what are the kids saying these days, _spoopy_?


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I went to see The Maze Runner last week, and it was amazing!  I'm reading the book now (which kind of sucks, because it's a lot different than the movie and I know what's going to happen).  Hopefully they're going to continue making movies of all three books!


----------



## atonnoudjement

A documentary


----------



## RainyCat

Teen Titans: Trouble in Tokyo LOL


----------



## Ghost Soda

Brave. First time seeing it and loved it.


----------



## Groovycat64

Transformers: Age of Extinction. I personally thought it was absolutely awful, and lackluster, but some parts were bearable, I guess.


----------



## Aryxia

Watched that dracula origins thing yesterday. so cheesy. so, so cheesy. so cheesy.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

The croods, I remember when the grandma tried  eating the son or whatever I laughed and everyone stared at me, 0.0

It was a good movie.

Though, I saw it like when it came out so that was like 2 years ago, wow I need to start watching movies, im so behind on things


----------



## Delphine

_The Social Network_, I had only seen parts of it so I wanted to watch the whole thing, I love David Fincher and all the actors in the movie.


----------



## Eline

Just saw The Maze Runner in the theater. It was pretty awesome!


----------



## Delphine

_Touch of Evil_ (1958) by Orson Welles. Studied the first scene in class so I wanted to see it entirely.


----------



## KermitTea

Last movie I saw was the Maze Runner. If anyone sees Fury lmk what you thought about it ~~~~


----------



## Sinister

Captain America: the Winter Soldier. Enjoyed it as much as I enjoyed Captain America, too bad the sequel and last part comes out in 2016.


----------



## HeyPatience

The last movie I saw in a theater was The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug. The last movie I watched recently was the first Sailor Moon movie.


----------



## Alienfish

_Show Me Love_

It's good, it is. All this 90s nostalgia/pain in the gut though..


----------



## Delphine

_A Clockwork Orange_. Will never get tired of it.


----------



## Saylor

I re-watched the original Carrie. It wasn't quite as good as I was remembering it to be but I still like it a lot.


----------



## azukitan

*The Conjuring*

It was an underwhelming movie...


----------



## Nicole.

Gangs of New York.


----------



## Trickilicky

I keep watching X-Men Days of Future Past over and over again, I'm addicted <3


----------



## Delphine

_Watchmen_ (2009). This movie... I love it so much. I could write a whole book about it.


----------



## Chaotix

Boondock Saints


----------



## Cam1

I watched dumb and dumber last night


----------



## cannedcommunism

Ferris Bueller's Day Off.

Watched it this afternoon for my birthday.


----------



## Jaebeommie

I watched Dracula Untold this weekend, which was surprisingly better than I thought it would be. I liked it a lot.


----------



## Delphine

_The Godfather_ (1972)


----------



## Leela

_How I Live Now._


----------



## dude98

Gravity. For space club!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Mrs. Doubtfire with my mom so funny, r.i.p. Robin Williams<3


----------



## xMatthew

Watched Drag Me to Hell last night


----------



## Improv

tim burton's corpse bride


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

~
Book of life, GO SEE IT IT'S NOT DOING WELL IN THE BOX OFFICES

Also I plan to watch more movies tonight.


----------



## xMatthew

The Naked Gun 1-3.. It's been a lazy day


----------



## ~ Potterhead ~

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## chmpgn

the last movie I watched was ghost world


----------



## Delphine

_The Giver_, it was sooooo clich?.


----------



## mayorglitter

_The Little Death._ Indie film from Australia, hilarious and the twist was good!


----------



## KamieKat

Uuuuuh... Human Centipede o____o


----------



## Dustmop

I made Boyfriend watch _Dark Water_ with me. Or at least most of it.

It was the terrible American version, though. I wish he had seen the Japanese version.



KamieKat said:


> Uuuuuh... Human Centipede o____o



Ohgod, vomit. D:


----------



## azukitan

*Mr. Nobody*

Fffff--such a good film! Never knew Jared Leto was such a great actor :3


----------



## KellyFedd

Watched Captain America: The Winter Soldier, Steve Rogers have done a great job on it..


----------



## WonderK

Saw Fury this weekend. It was a decent WWII action movie. 7/10.


----------



## KamieKat

Dustmop said:


> I made Boyfriend watch _Dark Water_ with me. Or at least most of it.
> 
> It was the terrible American version, though. I wish he had seen the Japanese version.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohgod, vomit. D:



If I ever get around to it I'll watch the Japanese version first Ahaha I was morbidly curious. It was really, really weird ._.


----------



## dude98

The Orphenege in Spainish


----------



## Manzanas

dude98 said:


> The Orphenege in Spainish



Is the movie called "The Orphanage in Spanish" or did you watch the movie "The Orphanage" dubbed in Spanish? Which Spanish? South American Spanish or European Spanish?


----------



## Jaebeommie

WonderK said:


> Saw Fury this weekend. It was a decent WWII action movie. 7/10.



I was debating watching either this or John Wick this weekend. I can't choose


----------



## Fawning

Watched Prisoners the other day, it's amazing! Paul Dano is brilliant.


----------



## Cuppycakez

*In the theaters:* The Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day or something like that.  Was ok.
*At home:*Hm.. Catching Fire I think.


----------



## LambChoppa

Fault in Our Stars.


----------



## Trickilicky

I'm currently watching Pokemon: Destiny Deoxys, it's my fav Pokemon movie. For actual grown up movies, I'm still watching X:Men every night, I need help srsly.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

*In the theaters:* I'm not super sure, but I think it was Guardians of the Galaxy. So that was a pretty long time ago. I'm looking forward to Big Hero 6, though.

*At home:* I watched a bit of Spirited Away last night. I have never actually watched it, and I wasn't able to watch the full thing, but from the reviews I've seen and from what I've watched, it looks really nice. I'll definitely be watching it next time I see it.


----------



## matt

Watched Layton and the eternal diva yesterday


----------



## Cou

I watched that latest wrong turn movie and it was pretty awful.. like, there was no wrong turn vibe to it at all.. it felt like a complete different movie/story


----------



## xMatthew

Dead Silence


----------



## dude98

Manzanas said:


> Is the movie called "The Orphanage in Spanish" or did you watch the movie "The Orphanage" dubbed in Spanish? Which Spanish? South American Spanish or European Spanish?



It was the movie in Spanish class. It's European Spanish


----------



## Blizzard

The Maze Runner


----------



## azukitan

*Seeking a Friend for the End of the World*


----------



## Beardo

I just watched Oculus. I manged to get through with just a little shaking and crying, no screaming. I squeaked once, but not screams. My hands are still shaking quite a bit. Nightmares sure are gonna be fun tonight!


----------



## SolarInferno

At the cinema: Guardians of the Galaxy.
At home/friends: Gravity - I thought the story was alright, but Sandra's constant panicking got on my nerves.


----------



## matt

not a movie but watched the new series of citizen kahn yesterday.
Also watching Doctor Who tonight


----------



## Delphine

_The Triplets of Belleville_ (2003)


----------



## NyaaChan

Out of the Furnace


----------



## Aradai

Red Dawn.


----------



## honeymoo

Detention. I think it's 2012, but it might be 2013. The only notable star was Josh Hutcherson, it was horror/comedy, really good, scary in some parts, funny, happy, but overall really weird, I loved it!


----------



## Jaebeommie

John Wick. 
I didn't expect to like it that much but holy crap. It was so much fun and the cinematography was so beautiful!!


----------



## Opal

The maze runner, I saw it at home even though it's still in the cinema, I have my ways


----------



## Sanaki

Frozen lol


----------



## Manzanas

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> Book of life, GO SEE IT IT'S NOT DOING WELL IN THE BOX OFFICES



A friend of mine went to see it, he expected a lot from that movie because it reminded him of Grim Fandango, an old adventure game with an atmosphere similar to the one of The Book of Life, but he says it wasn't anything from the other world. He liked the villain, though, the green one, shebaba?


----------



## tobi!

Nightmare before Christmas


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

The Lorax


----------



## sej

Twilight: New moon


----------



## Saylor

Stephen King's It


----------



## pwincess

in theatres: dracula untold, absolutely incredible
on tv/at home: oh man i watch movies 24/7 i think the last one i rewatched was your highness? i'm about to watch neighbors with my family right now. such a funny movie, rose byrne is a god.


----------



## honeymoo

Just watched Funny Face! I'm a ginormous Audrey Hepburn fan and I've been looking for this film for ages, but today just realized it was on Netflix. So good!


----------



## Lady Timpani

We watched Mean Girls on the way to state assessment last week.

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeymoo said:


> Just watched Funny Face! I'm a ginormous Audrey Hepburn fan and I've been looking for this film for ages, but today just realized it was on Netflix. So good!



Oooh, I'll have to check that out! I loved her in Breakfast at Tiffany's.


----------



## sakurakiki

Honestly can't remember the last regular movie I watched, but the last anime movie that I watched was The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya. ^-^


----------



## Tessie

I just watched The Wolf of Wall Street yesterday, it was really good, I recommend to people 17 and over lol.


----------



## Delphine

_How To Train Your Dragon 2_ :3


----------



## Mairen

the last movie I've seen was Frozen about a week ago. The least "new" movie I saw was Total Recall maybe 2-3 weeks ago. Yeah I know, it's not new, but i say that because it was my first time seeing it! nyah~


----------



## dizzy bone

some really silly malaysian b-horror called seventh(???)


----------



## tamagotchi

I JUST SAW BIG HERO 6 TODAY >...


----------



## oath2order

Oh god I can't remember the last movie I saw D:


----------



## Coach

At home: Um... Hunger games, I think.
In the cinema: I'm pretty sure it was Frozen. It will soon change to Hunger Games Mockingjay: Part 1!


----------



## Tessie

I just saw The Fault in our Stars






it depressed me u.u


----------



## Trickilicky

Today we watched Wallace and Gromit: The Curse of the Wererabbit, and it was really good.


----------



## Delphine

_Night of the Hunter_ (1955) at home
_Une Nouvelle Amie_ (2014) in cinemas

Will finally go see _Interstellar_ tonight!


----------



## xiaonu

In theaters: Teenage Mutant Turtles
At home: The Corpse Bride for halloween c: its cute actually


----------



## unravel

Anabelle


----------



## Guero101

Bad Teacher


----------



## rosabelle

Mean Girls and Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time


----------



## Jaebeommie

Big Hero 6!


----------



## mdchan

*In theaters:*  How to Train Your Dragon 2
*At home:*  Meet the Robinsons


----------



## Tao

*In cinema*

I have no idea. Toy Story 3 or Wreck-it-Ralph? I barely go to the cinema.


*Home*

Machete and Machete Kills. Fantasticly stupid action films, I love 'em! xD


21 Jump Street and Footloose are constantly on TV but they're more like background noise. I haven't actually sat and just watched them like I did with Machete.


----------



## Trickilicky

I watched How To Train Your Dragon 2 for the first time, and didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I would. I prefer the first one.


----------



## Delphine

_Interstellar_


----------



## Nyxia

Same ^
IT WAS AWESOME.


----------



## Jaebeommie

Big Hero 6. Again. 
I saw it a second time tonight xD


----------



## Munyo

The Crucible.
Hoping to watch The Five (Korean movie) tonight if I have time. 
And the Big 6 tomorrow. > <


----------



## NewLeaf13

Big Hero 6 for Theaters
Frozen for Home


----------



## Eagles_shadow

Jay and silent Bob strike back. For the 7th time.

Probably my favorite movie.


----------



## TamaMushroom

Fan-made English Dub of Animal Crossing


----------



## Zanessa

I saw Big Hero 6 on Friday and Interstellar on Saturday.
Both were good.


----------



## tobi!

Interstellar. 
Could've been better if they had better actor choice and characters. I don't like Anne Hathaway


----------



## Delphine

Yesterday I saw _How To Train Your Dragon_ and _Pulp Fiction_, and this morning I saw _Full Metal Jacket_


----------



## Alienfish

Some old James Bond ones... Thunderball, Goldfinger and From Russia with Love


----------



## spCrossing

How to Train Your Dragons 2.

Fantastic movie.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Big Hero 6, watched it with friends a while ago.


----------



## DaCoSim

Watched maleficent last night. I liked it


----------



## Laurina

I watched Big Hero 6 on Wednesday and absolutely adored it. I really need to see it again!
I watched half of Shooter on Netflix this morning before I had to work, finishing the second half tonight. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## Lio Fotia

HTTYD 2 in cinema, 3D...
Uh... Blazing saddles at home I think. I was considering putting a movie on today however.


----------



## Coach

Well, now the last movie I watched at home is Shrek.


----------



## Byngo

Interstellar. Saw it last Sunday and it was amazing~


----------



## ilovelush

Goodbye World. It sucked, don't watch it


----------



## Han Solo

My friend from work lent me a few movies last night. I watched Martyrs and it was horrific. Don't watch it haha.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Tammy

It was funny


----------



## Delphine

_Who Framed Roger Rabbit?_ and _The Dark Knight_ n_n


----------



## wolv

INTERSTELLAR AND IT WAS AMAZING

- - - Post Merge - - -



Natty said:


> Interstellar. Saw it last Sunday and it was amazing~



yes yes yes yes!!


----------



## Delphine

Saw _Jurassic Park_, I studied it in class so I wanted to see it again. And to think it used to terrify me as a kid x)


----------



## meo

Maleficent. It wasn't as bad as I thought it'd be.
I like the whole "make the villain actually understandably bad" trend that's been going on since Wicked.
I didn't quite care for the style or effects that much but it could of been worse.


----------



## Jaebeommie

Big Hero 6 for the third time. Gonna see it at least three more. cx


----------



## LambdaDelta

Inferno

Wasn't as fantastic as Suspiria, but still pretty great.

Though its a shame the last film in the trilogy (Mother of Tears) didn't come out until 27 years later, as I'd of loved to see what that'd of been like if it actually came out shortly after Inferno as originally planned. ps I haven't seen conclusion film yet


----------



## Saylor

I watched The Breakfast Club a couple of days ago, again, but right now I'm in the middle of The Normal Heart and really enjoying it so far.


----------



## dizzy bone

LambdaDelta said:


> Inferno
> 
> Wasn't as fantastic as Suspiria, but still pretty great.
> 
> Though its a shame the last film in the trilogy (Mother of Tears) didn't come out until 27 years later, as I'd of loved to see what that'd of been like if it actually came out shortly after Inferno as originally planned. ps I haven't seen conclusion film yet



Suspiria is one of my fave films! I named my 2nd town after it lol. Inferno was great too

I watched Interstellar last night and I liked it too...


----------



## baileyanne94

Home: Beetlejuice
Theaters: Big Hero 6!!


----------



## oranje

I watched Aliens for the second time in my house. I love Ripley's character so much. :') In the theaters we watched Intersteller and that was a fun film.  It was great seeing it in IMAX with all the special effects.


----------



## lazuli

at home: rise of the guardians
in theatres: *BIG HERO 6 BIG HERO 6 I CRIED AND I LOVED IT*


----------



## Guero101

Pok?mon: Arceus and the Jewel of Life


----------



## ThomasNLD

baileyanne94 said:


> Home: Beetlejuice
> Theaters: Big Hero 6!!



Beetlejuice scared the crap out of me, when I was a kid.

I just finished The Hunger Games, I liked it, luckily I got the 2nd part on my tablet.


----------



## Jarrad

A Serbian Film

a great movie. must watch for the kids


----------



## Delphine

_Princess Mononoke_ (1997), it's such a beautiful movie, the animation is so gorgeous it makes me want to cry.


----------



## Trickilicky

The first Narnia movie, for the billionth time. I wish I lived there :/


----------



## Han Solo

Jarrad said:


> A Serbian Film
> 
> a great movie. must watch for the kids



_*YOU STOP THAT LMAO*_


----------



## ThomasNLD

Just saw the 2nd Hunger Games movie.... Just what I needed, more things to wait for until the story unfolds..
Its in the theatre now, I need the movie online..... :/


----------



## JJarmon

I think the last movie I watched was... Odd Life of Timothy Green.

It's a sweet film. Definitely a 'family' movie and a bit cheesy, but y'know, it's Disney. It made my fiancee cry.


----------



## Feloreena

I went to see Interstellar yesterday evening with some friends. Overall it was entertaining and had a lot of beautiful shots, but I have some mixed feelings towards it due to some plot holes and a lack of explanation for certain parts.


----------



## Nyxia

Feloreena said:


> I went to see Interstellar yesterday evening with some friends. Overall it was entertaining and had a lot of beautiful shots, but I have some mixed feelings towards it due to some plot holes and a lack of explanation for certain parts.


Most of it was explained.  Well, the scientific aspect of it was anyway.  But what happened to Michael?  We were never told if he was still alive when Cooper came back (unless I missed that bit)  He's most likely not thought due to the age difference between him and Murph?  And she was in hyper sleep for ages wasn't she?  I saw it a few weeks ago and my memory is hazy.


----------



## Jaebeommie

I'm going to see Mockingjay tonight so it'll be that. 
I need to go see Interstellar sometime soon though.


----------



## Alienfish

Spirited Away.. 5th time I saw still as awesome <3


----------



## Sepia

Rented How to Train Your Dragon 2 yesterday and it was utterly amazing! It's causing my inner dragon lover to surface. x)


----------



## rosabelle

Despicable me 2. :3 underweeeeaaar...


----------



## Trickilicky

Watched X-Men DoFP for a millionth time whilst drawing refs for upcoming X-Men art work, eeeeek!


----------



## TheGreatBrain

The Croods.


----------



## Greninja

Pokemon Diancie and the cocoon of Destruction


----------



## Kammeh

Big Hero 6. ; v ;


----------



## Delphine

_The Help_ and _The Hunger Games: Mockingjay - Part 1_.

They're already starting to show the trailer for _Big Hero 6_ in theaters, Disney is trolling me because the movie will only come out in February in my place! The horror! I'll probably watch it online until then... someone forgive me...


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

Theaters (Yesterday): Big Hero 6

SO AWESOME AND SAD AND ARRRGGGHHHH


----------



## CookingOkasan

cinema:_ Interstellar_ in IMAX
home: _Fight, Zatoichi, Fight_ (I picked up the entire Zatoichi criterion bundle for only $99, which is a STEAL, so I've been getting my Zatoichi on for a good week now)


----------



## Mayor Krystal

Last film I watched was... Edge of Tomorrow. Tom Cruise <3 Film wasn't all that though :c


----------



## Alley

For like a cinema kind of movie I rented Maleficent.  
But I also watched a couple movie documentaries on food 'cause why not they're on netflix.


----------



## spCrossing

Guardians of the Galaxy.

I finally saw the movie that basically taunted me all summer and it's spectacular.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Cannibal Holocaust. 
That movie will probably haunt me for a while....


----------



## Alienfish

_Eros + Massacre_

Holy lady pumpkinlord with three legs, this was just so awesome. A close 2nd favorite film I'd say.. or my new favorite.. Can't really say if it beats _Diary of a Shinjuku Thief_ here.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Big Hero 6. It was a nice movie, in fact I actually watched it twice. With my friends last week and with my family yesterday.


----------



## leenaby

Mockingjay Part 1 with my friend yesterday.  Unpopular opinion but I liked it but that ending...and I saw Big Hero 6 like 2-3 weeks ago on the day after it came out! ^^ I really want to see it again but I loved it!  It was a great movie and I like it better than Frozen and Tangled combined to be honest. I hope more films like that come out in the Disney future! xD


----------



## Ayaya

The Godfather. It was my first time watching it and it' a good movie, but it's so long that I can't help but check my phone while watching, missed some parts as a result e_e I need to read the novel too


----------



## Alienfish

_The Ceremony_

Nagisa, you never fail to make awesome films. I want to watch all your earlier stuff now.


----------



## Saylor

ATM...my sister and her friend and I decided to stay up all night a couple of nights ago and watch bad horror movies.


----------



## CookingOkasan

watched _Lost in Translation_ for the 10000000th time last night.
before that I had watched _8 1/2_


----------



## Jarrad

Spoiler



Ugh I'm so annoyed that Prim and Finnick die in the last movie :/


----------



## sdhsl_fangirl

I watched Mockingjay part 1 last weekend and it was SO GOOD ☆ﾟ.*･｡ﾟＯ(≧▽≦)Ｏ☆ﾟ.*･｡ﾟ


----------



## Alienfish

CookingOkasan said:


> watched _Lost in Translation_ for the 10000000th time last night.
> before that I had watched _8 1/2_



I kinda wanna watch 8 1/2.. worth it?


----------



## Nanobyte

Big Hero 6.
YOU ALL
HAVE TO SEE IT


----------



## ThomasNLD

Watched The Grey. Grim, but good.
After that I needed something uplifting, so I watched Dolphins Tale 1 & 2. Loved it.


----------



## Nicole.

Anchorman 2.


----------



## tamagotchi

Don't know if I put this already, but_ Big Hero 6_. It was.. cute.


----------



## Fossildude747

Last night there was a jurassic park marathon showing all three. I never saw the second one before last night, I watched the first one and then the second. But I only watched a few minutes of the third one before I  remembered I don't reeally like number 3.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure, one of the best movies of the 80's... :3


----------



## ThePayne22

Just watched Rocky IV again on TV. Such an amazingly cheesy movie; definetely my fav in the series.


----------



## Vizionari

Last movie I saw was Big Hero 6 c:


----------



## Trickilicky

Re-watching The Hobbit and LOTR movies for the billionth time, gearing up for The Battle of the Five Armies next month ^_^


----------



## unintentional

The bunnyman (literally an hour ago)


----------



## Tao

ThePayne22 said:


> Just watched Rocky IV again on TV. Such an amazingly cheesy movie; definetely my fav in the series.



It also has the greatest montage of all time xD


----------



## nard

Frozen, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Tao

I watched Frozen. 

I hated the songs (which are like, half the film), the were just really bad. The rest of the film was okay but even with the songs aside, I didn't see what all the commotion was about. I'm pretty sure the popularity of the film rested entirely on that one song "let it go" (which to be fair, is the only song I liked).



Then I watched 'the Emperor's New Groove'. It was a pretty darn good film! It was weird for a Disney film though. Not the kind of film I expected from Disney.


----------



## Delphine

_Beauty and the Beast_ (1946, not the Disney movie, but the one by Jean Cocteau), and _Taxi Driver_ (1976)


----------



## Klinkguin

I think the last movie that I've seen was The Hunger Games Mockingjay Part 1, which was 6 days ago.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

I watched Star Wars V


----------



## ilovebob123

The hunger games mockingjay part 1


----------



## Mkay

22 Jump Street.


----------



## lazuli

i saw two final destination movies today. BLARGH


----------



## Saylor

Silver Linings Playbook for the third time after many failed sleeping attempts.


----------



## Mahoushoujo

big hero 6 lmao


----------



## Tessie

Mahoushoujo said:


> big hero 6 lmao




I WANNA SEE THAT O.O




im downloading The Fall...my friend recommended it to me. i hope its gooooooooooood


----------



## Kitty2201

Last movie I seen was Hide and Seek, but a few days before that I saw Big Hero 6


----------



## Reenhard

Saw this one last night, loved it!


----------



## Improv

Jurassic Park because hype


----------



## Lady Timpani

The Lego movie. I'm almost finished with it, but so far it's been really cute.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Tammy.


----------



## Alienfish

Sea of Love

Uh, too romantic cop drama for me to enjoy but Al Pacino is always good I guess


----------



## Aizu

Guardians of the Galaxy, haha It's such an awesome film ^ - ^


----------



## Delphine

_Mulan_ :3


----------



## Celestefey

I watched The Matrix.


----------



## Trickilicky

My Mum came over to my house for lunch and afterwards we watched The Sorcerer's Apprentice, and it was pretty good ^_^


----------



## honeymoo

Watched Clueless again on Friday


----------



## Delphine

_The Nightmare Before Christmas_, drinking tea in my Jack skull cup n_n


----------



## wintersoldier

the last movie i watched was the red doors, i think.


----------



## Saylor

Romeo + Juliet; I thought it was good!


----------



## Alienfish

Saylor said:


> Romeo + Juliet; I thought it was good!



I hate and love that movie so much...


----------



## dude98

Wreck it Ralph on Thanksgiving for some reason.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Big Hero 6! I both hated it for making me feel the unmentionable feels and loved it for pure adorableness!


----------



## Dollie

Um, I think it was The Purge.


----------



## Aryxia

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh probably Tammy tbh


----------



## Feloreena

'Knowing' with my friends last night. It is truly awful.


----------



## Geoni

Waltz With Bashir, for a class.


----------



## Marmoset

Planes, Trains, and Automobiles. Haven't watched it before (it's an older movie, 80s). Love it!


----------



## datsuryouku

Great Expectations (2012 edition). It's a fantasic film and an even more fantastic read.


----------



## WonderK

Interstellar. Blew my mind.


----------



## azukitan

Finished watching *Boyhood* a few minutes ago. Was not a letdown


----------



## Kammeh

A Letter to Momo.


----------



## tamagotchi

WonderK said:


> Interstellar. Blew my mind.



I was just about to say that.

It was fantastic, really. I would watch it again.


----------



## Trickilicky

Muppets Christmas Carol!


----------



## CookingOkasan

Saw _Force Majeure _ in theaters the other night. It was A+ very good


----------



## Jake

I saw little shop of horrors for the first time after seeing the stage version 482 times.

I cried


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell

Absolutely last movie I've seen was The Princess Diaries. I love that movie. Last movie I saw that wasn't a re-watch was Fury. Fantastic, so much better then anticipated. Truth be told, I don't do war movies. I only went to go see it because Jon Bernthal was in it, but I ended up falling in love with the whole movie. So many feels by the end.


----------



## ellabella12345

the blind side <3


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Probably Big Hero 6 with the family. I watched it a week before that with friends.


----------



## Aradai

big hero 6!


----------



## Wholockian

In cinemas: TMNT
At home: AI- It made no sense ;-;


----------



## oranje

Got to see Big Hero 6 last night. I loved all the characters and the city was so amazing!  It made me homesick. :')


----------



## euroR

tmnj in the cinema =o . miss and skip too much movie !


----------



## lazuli

theatre: BH6
at home: inception


----------



## mob

lego movie with the fam LMAO


----------



## Delphine

_The Hobbit: the Battle of the Five Armies_, I was really disappointed by the scenario and the dialogues but overall a decent movie, very spectacular so I enjoyed it 

Also saw _Big Hero 6_ last Sunday, I cried three times like a baby... I really loved it!


----------



## Saylor

I saw Mockingjay in theaters last weekend, and after that I watched Mean Creek at home and it was sad.


----------



## Zedark

I don't remember the last movie I saw in the cinema but the last one i watched at home was the human centipede. It's not as bad as everybody makes is out to be


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

Mockingjay with the boyfriend ^^;


----------



## Alienfish

_The Hobbit: the Battle of the Five Armies_

It was a bit too short for me, to be honest they cut out too much and some stuff were really predictable like 



Spoiler



Legolas climbing the falling bridge thing


. But enjoyable considering I haven't read 'Hobbit' nor watched the two first films


----------



## Trickilicky

Noiru said:


> _The Hobbit: the Battle of the Five Armies_
> 
> It was a bit too short for me, to be honest they cut out too much and some stuff were really predictable like
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> . But enjoyable considering I haven't read 'Hobbit' nor watched the two first films





Spoiler



I'm SOOOOOOO jealous you've seen it!! Ahh I have to wait til the 27th (family cinema trip lol). I feel like I'm probably gonna cry when I watch it as I have read the book a billion times and the ending always makes me blub. I'm still looking forward to it despite the fact they've cut a lot from the books.

Right now I'm watching the 2nd Hobbit film, love me some hot dwarf princes.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah it was really enjoyable  Ohh you are seeing it on my birthday, have fun for me


----------



## Trickilicky

Noiru said:


> Yeah it was really enjoyable  Ohh you are seeing it on my birthday, have fun for me



Haha, I'll totally have some birthday popcorn on your behalf


----------



## Syd

Les Miserables(again) at my house lol


----------



## Kayteddy

Either Interstellar or Mocking Jay part 1. (Free tickets to the movies every weekend for the win!) Going to a Hobbit Marathon this Monday though. They're showing all three (the last one a week or so early) in one day, from 1 pm to 9-ish pm @.@ That's going to be sooo long.


----------



## kassie

The Purge: Anarchy. I liked it.


----------



## Joy

Last movie I've seen in the theaters was How To Train Your Dragon 2
LOVED IT!


----------



## CookingOkasan

saw _Wild _in theaters tonight. Very good!


----------



## Nicole.

Delphine said:


> _The Hobbit: the Battle of the Five Armies_



Going to see this on Tuesday! 

I watched Bad Santa lastnight.


----------



## Aradai

_Wild_.
made me cry tbh.


----------



## Alienfish

_Storm Children, Book One._

Wow.. this was awesome in many ways.. Haunting and intense every minute... Very much worth a watch if you ever get to see it, or any other of Diaz' films.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> Haha, I'll totally have some birthday popcorn on your behalf



Awesome <3


----------



## CookingOkasan

Aradai said:


> _Wild_.
> made me cry tbh.



so good, right?

I'm going to see _Inherent Vice_!!! PTA is my favorite director by far I am so excited. It's going to be a long drive because they're not screening it anywhere near here but that won't stop me!


----------



## Saylor

Stand By Me

I really wanna see Wild, hopefully that's next.


----------



## Aradai

CookingOkasan said:


> so good, right?
> 
> I'm going to see _Inherent Vice_!!! PTA is my favorite director by far I am so excited. It's going to be a long drive because they're not screening it anywhere near here but that won't stop me!


yes dear god that was a great movie



Saylor said:


> Stand By Me
> 
> I really wanna see Wild, hopefully that's next.


please do


----------



## Locket

Theater: I can't remember.Planes I think
Home: Elf


----------



## Aradai

currently watching a documentary about the Alcatraz escapes in 1962.


----------



## Improv

beetlejuice!!! omg literally my favorite movie ever


----------



## Delphine

Nicole. said:


> Going to see this on Tuesday!
> 
> I watched Bad Santa lastnight.



Hope you'll enjoy it! n_n


----------



## WonderK

Watched both of the Hobbit movies in preparation for the new one coming out this Wednesday.


----------



## Delphine

I saw _Penguins of Madagascar_ and I had a wonderful time! I was really excited for this movie and couldn't wait for it to come out, to the point where I watched all trailers and extracts available and now I know them by hearts (I have absolutely no idea why I was so excited for this movie particularly, oh well), I thought it had great animation, a good rythm, tons of other positive points, though of course the story was simple and made me feel "what the f" many times but heh, it was fun, cute, had some action... that was good enough for me.


----------



## Delphine

_Back to the Future_, _Penguins of Madagascar_ (again), latest animated _Asterix_ movie, and _Foxcatcher_ (I loved it like no movie before).


----------



## Arcticfox5

The Hobbit movies...


----------



## Chris

I finally got around to watching the first of _The Hunger Games_ films the other night because I had to write an essay on it. Was surprised I actually enjoyed it. I attempted to read the books once but was immediately put off by the writing style.


----------



## snapdragon

Her. Lovely color palette and quite a nice movie ^^


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Santa Buddies lol

Hey I watched it with my little sis


----------



## tamagotchi

The Adventure Of Tintin.

The art was certainly appealing.


----------



## honeyaura

In theaters: I forgot. Dead serious.
At home: Tangled


----------



## Delphine

_Dawn of the Planet of the Apes_


----------



## pengutango

The Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies

Saw it a few days ago with my boyfriend and a few of his friends. It wasn't a bad movie and definitely an improvement from the 2nd one which was just "meh."


----------



## Aradai

_Annie_!


----------



## Joy

As of last night
Guardians of the Galaxy! loved it


----------



## Alienfish

I miss SecondSider here..

also reminds me I need to watch more movies now that I'm free...


----------



## Gregriii

The pursuit of happyness


----------



## honeyaura

Update:
Just watched The Help.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Joy said:


> As of last night
> Guardians of the Galaxy! loved it



Yaasss


----------



## Ichigo.

I hadn't watched a movie since summer but finally got to watch Gone Girl. Really enjoyed it!



Spoiler



once they revealed that nick was having an affair, I immediately knew amy had set him up!


----------



## Zanessa

Just saw Exodus for 15 extra credit points for Theology.

*DO NOT SEE THAT MOVIE. *


----------



## Murray

Joy said:


> As of last night
> Guardians of the Galaxy! loved it



i fell asleep at the end of it when I watched it 

(it was a bit boring tbh)


----------



## Delphine

ZanessaGaily said:


> Just saw Exodus for 15 extra credit points for Theology.
> 
> *DO NOT SEE THAT MOVIE. *



I'm going to see it on Wednesday, is it that bad? x)

Speaking of Ridley Scott I just watched _Gladiator_.


----------



## spCrossing

Home Alone.

Love that movie.


----------



## pengutango

spCrossing said:


> Home Alone.
> 
> Love that movie.



That's a classic from my childhood for sure.


----------



## Wholockian

I'm currently watching ice age 2  It's on TV , followed by a bunch of other movies


----------



## Delphine

_Penguins of Madagascar_... again. And I still need to go see it a fourth time with my best friend. The more I see this movie, the more I like it, the more I laugh.

Also saw _Monthy Python's Life of Brian_ earlier today.


----------



## loubears

the grudge

halfway thru the movie i accidentally swallowed a hard candy & it was scary


----------



## Improv

i just watched Into the Storm and it was alright, but rly the only reason i loved it was because tornados man

it was basically Twister 2.0


----------



## esweeeny

Guardians of the Galaxy... for the third time. Does that count?


----------



## Disband

Frozen, ugh..


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Just watched Rudolph for the holidays :3


----------



## GameLaxer

I saw Wild with Reese Witherspoon. It was good, but I don't think that they emphasized the true underlying meaning of the movie enough. I personally did get it, but had to look at some reviews to understand other aspects of the film. I thought it could have been better, but it was good, and RW did a great job, as usual. She's a great actress.


----------



## Delphine

_Red_ (2010)


----------



## Mariah

The Triplets of Belleville. Quite different than any other movie I've seen but it was great. I love the soundtrack.


----------



## BlooBelle

elf, for christmas. that and the (animated) grinch are the only movies i watch every year around the holidays. ovo
i also recently watched frozen on a probably illegal online stream because i got bored.


----------



## spCrossing

Nightmare Before Christmas.

My brother wanted to watch it and its still great to show around the holidays and halloween.


----------



## MindlessPatch

You're next.


----------



## Dulce

I recently watched Mockingjay, it was pretty good.


----------



## Cam1

I watched Maleficent for the first time last night. It was really good!


----------



## Cazqui

Big Hero 6.


----------



## unintentional

Just watched Naughty List a few hours ago.  But the one that I payed the most attention to was The Bunnyman last night c:


----------



## Maruchan

#OneLastTime: The Hobbit: Battle of The Five Armies 
IMAX HFR - 10/10 would recommend & re-watch. 

I'm one of those who are immensely grateful that we even get The Hobbit movies.
For me, just like the Doctor Who 50th Anniversary, it's a once in a lifetime thing.

Would be returning for a second helping of it, either in another IMAX, or the regular screen.
Can't wait for the extended version to be available for pre-order, so that I can loop all 6 on a marathon.


----------



## Joy

Elf


----------



## CR33P

interstellar

my mind will never be the same again


----------



## Mr. Marowak

Pulp Fiction, after all this time.


----------



## oreo

The Hobbit: Battle of The Five Armies and Big Hero 6 in one day.
*LOVED IT,* PLS GO WATCH THESE FILMS!!!


----------



## Delphine

_The Little Mermaid_ with my sister n_n


----------



## spCrossing

A Muppet's Christmas Carole, I'm trying to watch all of the Christmas specials/movies that I can.

It is Christmas after all!


----------



## Sumia

Went through a movies night the last day, but the very last one was predestination. Didn't expect a thing, and I was kind of pleased actually with it.


----------



## boujee

Madagascar 3: Europe's Most Wanted


----------



## Joy

Cazqui said:


> Big Hero 6.


I wanna see this movie so bad


----------



## leepotato

I think the last movie I've seen was the one about the Penguins or whatever...


----------



## Tao

Jingle All The Way :3 

da bast krismus flm 5eva 


You can't really argue with Arnold Schwarzenegger fighting an army of Santa's and punching a Reindeer.  


View attachment 78415


----------



## Javocado

A Christmas Story :')


----------



## Improv

The Maze Runner


----------



## CookingOkasan

rewatched _The Fountain_ the other day with a cute girl ayy

rewatched _Snowpiercer _today with my fam


----------



## Delphine

_Red 2_. Didn't really like it, to be honest I only watched it because John Malkovich.


----------



## Aradai

_Hansel and Gretel: Witch Hunters_.
Okay....


----------



## Disband

Bleach Something, I forgot the rest of the name though... :/


----------



## Delphine

_Incendies_ (2010)


----------



## cannedcommunism

I saw Interstellar last night.
I was disappointed when I didn't find Matthew McConaughey in my bookcase.


----------



## kesttang

The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies

Such a great movie! Great ending. I'm actually interested of watching all the Lord of the Ring movies...


----------



## Trickilicky

I also just saw The 3rd Hobbit movie. I'm glad I saw it, I love seeing Middle Earth come to life, although I don't feel they needed to make three films out of the book, two would've done a better job imo. I think out of the three Hobbit movies, the first is my fave. I also cried like three times watching this last movie, lol, my Mum was really embarrassed


----------



## Brackets

How to train your dragon!!! Such a good movie, a simple story but so beautifully done.


----------



## azukitan

*The Fighter*


----------



## KiloPatches

The Hobbit: battle of five armies (in theatres) 
One Magic Christmas (at home)


----------



## Geneve

Penguins of Madagascar.


----------



## butterflygems31

Into the Woods.


----------



## Disband

The Shooter.


----------



## samsquared

Battle of the Five Armies.
I can't believe Tauriel isn't canon... *shakes head*


----------



## kesttang

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Battle of the Five Armies.
> I can't believe Tauriel isn't canon... *shakes head*



I actually don't know why people dislike Tauriel.


----------



## lauraplays1

I watched Penguins Of Madagascer in cinemeas yesterday
Last movie in the house was I think Guardians of the Galaxy..


----------



## Astro Cake

Watched Rudolph the Red-Nosed again recently. I think the last movie I saw in theaters was Wreck-it Ralph, I've never been a big moviegoer.


----------



## Delphine

_Exodus_... terrible.


----------



## Alienfish

_Hair_

Saw it on Christmas day and it's so great. Haven't seen it in forever until I saw it now so it was even greater to watch it now


----------



## cannedcommunism

butterflygems31 said:


> Into the Woods.



OMG
HOW WAS IT
I WANTED TO SEE IT BUT IT WAS SOLD OUT


----------



## Alyssa

I saw Mockingjay yesterday, it was SO good.
The last movie I watched at home was The Interview.


----------



## Ayaya

BIG HERO 6
IT WAS GREAT


----------



## Batsu

Watched "The One I Love" on Netflix a few days ago. I was recommended to know as little about the movie as possible so I didn't read anything about it beforehand (all I knew about it was from the brief mouse-over description) -- it was definitely an interesting movie and not knowing much about it made it better, IMO.


----------



## KelseyHendrix

Just saw The Interview on YouTube yesterday; I rented it for 6$.
I thought it was hilarious, but the hype that was set over it was way too ridiculous.


----------



## Shimmer

My family and I watched 21 Jump Street two days ago. It was actually better than I expected. There were some humiliating moments in there (like sexual jokes that are only funny to high school boys) but overall, I laughed a few times throughout it.


----------



## r a t

Forrest Gump <3
And I watched Jennifer's body before that <:


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

the incredibles


----------



## Alienfish

Antlers said:


> Forrest Gump <3
> And I watched Jennifer's body before that <:



ohoho are you a vip member or something


----------



## nammie

lotr the return of the king!!
rewatching the trilogy and man its still so great even after 10+ years :')


----------



## redluigi

My friends put on The Interview at a sleepover so that was the last thing I watched. Rate it -5/10, the jokes were bad and the plot was too controversial for such a ****ty movie.


----------



## r a t

Noiru said:


> ohoho are you a vip member or something



What do you mean? xD


----------



## Trickilicky

Ninja_Fridge said:


> the incredibles



LOL, that's the last movie I watched too! I heard Pixar might be doing a sequel, that'd be so awesome if true


----------



## chuchoo

The Grand Budapest Hotel. It's a fun, humorous movie with really nice cinematography and an absolutely great performance by Ralph Fiennes. Maybe it's because I'm not too familiar with Wes Anderson's other films (I've only seen The Royal Tenenbaums) but I'm surprised how good it was. I love how colorful it is too


----------



## Joy

Ninja_Fridge said:


> the incredibles



One of my favorite movies <3


----------



## nammie

chuchoo said:


> The Grand Budapest Hotel. It's a fun, humorous movie with really nice cinematography and an absolutely great performance by Ralph Fiennes. Maybe it's because I'm not too familiar with Wes Anderson's other films (I've only seen The Royal Tenenbaums) but I'm surprised how good it was. I love how colorful it is too



you should watch fantastic mr fox, it has a semi-similar vibe to grand budapest hotel imo


----------



## Togekiss

The latest movie I saw was The Hunger Games: Mocking Jay Part 1. There were a few other movie I wanted to see, but my parents weren't up for it apparently.


----------



## Aradai

Silver Linings Playbook.


----------



## chuchoo

nammie said:


> you should watch fantastic mr fox, it has a semi-similar vibe to grand budapest hotel imo



Thanks for the suggestion, I'll check it out.  Do you happen to know if it's on Netflix? That's where I tend to watch most of my movies nowadays.


----------



## Nicole.

Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End.


----------



## Cou

into the woods ;;; and the songs are stuck in my head even tho idk the lyrics? ?


----------



## CookingOkasan

This little coffee shop/cinema house is playing _A Girl Walks Home Alone At Night_ and MY GOD was it absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## NikoKing

Charlie Brown's Christmas.

Damn good holiday movie and a holiday ritual to begin the holiday season. This movie pretty much sets up xmas for me llol


----------



## Saylor

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## azukitan

*Before Sunrise*
*Before Sunset*
*Before Midnight*

A wonderful romantic trilogy. Ethan Hawke and Julie Delpy have amazing chemistry! I hope one day I'll be able to find someone who can stimulate me physically, emotionally, _and_ intellectually all at once <3


----------



## Kitty2201

Watched Dumb and Dumber To (2) before


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Mr. Peabody and Sherman, do not judge I am 12


----------



## Nerd House

*Into The Storm.*

Really good movie.


----------



## neko-loverx3

At movies: The last hobbit movie //sobs into blanket 

Home: re-watched 'I am number 4' with my friend who's never seen it before lolol


----------



## Delphine

Saw _A Most Violent Year_ in theaters, and I'm currently watching my very favorite movie: _Who Framed Roger Rabbit?_ :3


----------



## Aryxia

Exodus. Not the best, not the worst.


----------



## Skeletons

The Interview. I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Joy

The Host and Hansel and Gretel Witch Hunters
They were ok movies


----------



## asuka

mean girls.
my boyfriend wanted to watch it..LOL


----------



## Oblivia

I couldn't sleep last night so I rewatched The Poughkeepsie Tapes.


----------



## Delphine

I saw _Whiplash_ and it was perfect.


----------



## Megan.

Maleficent.


----------



## macuppie

Theater: Big hero 6 (which i am overly obsessed with whoops)
Home: Eagle Eye


----------



## olivetree123

Titanic.
i still cried idec


----------



## Lady Timpani

Oblivia said:


> I couldn't sleep last night so I rewatched The Poughkeepsie Tapes.



Did that help you sleep? I've never seen that movie, but I've read about it, and it would probably keep me up all night lol.


----------



## Nicole.

asuka said:


> mean girls.
> my boyfriend wanted to watch it..LOL



I watched this a few days ago. Never again!


----------



## Brackets

just saw dawn of the planet of the apes at the cinema. It was so good!
But when one of the apes gave birth, a girl in front of me goes 'what?! I thought they laid eggs?!' losing hope for humanity...


----------



## Chris

I just watched_ Carrie_ (2013 remake). I tuned out in the last 20-30 minutes, but until that point I was enjoying it.


----------



## wassop

The Woman in Black 2 o3o


----------



## Saylor

wassop said:


> The Woman in Black 2 o3o


Did you like it? o:

I attempted to watch The Blair Witch Project again last night but it was dark and I was alone and I couldn't make it to the end.


----------



## Delphine

_Penguins of Madagascar_ for the fourth time. I should stop. I'm starting to know it by heart. But I promised my best friend I would go with her... and I still need to see it in French to judge the dubbing. Which means I'll probably watch it in theaters a couple more times before I definitely stop...


----------



## Oblivia

Lady Timpani said:


> Did that help you sleep? I've never seen that movie, but I've read about it, and it would probably keep me up all night lol.



Haha, it didn't necessarily help me sleep but also didn't impede my ability by any means.  The movie isn't really _that_ "bad", but admittedly I have a pretty high tolerance for more transgressive subject matter.


----------



## honeymoo

According to Greta... again... split between last night and this morning. Favorite movie ever, never gets old, probably the hundredth time watching it.


----------



## Kitty2201

Just watched The Maze Runner, its pretty good


----------



## Amalthea

I saw Into the Woods with my friends the other day. I'm not a huge fan of Disney and I don't know much about musicals but I enjoyed it anyway  I highly recommend seeing it if you love Disney or musicals!


----------



## CR33P

Kitty2201 said:


> Just watched The Maze Runner, its pretty good



i finished the book a long time ago but i still haven't saw it yet
waiting for it to be on redbox but apparently it's still not on it fkaifjasdig


----------



## Tasuot

Gone Girl.
Loved the book && movie.​


----------



## CaptainCrunch

I recently watched "Texas Chainsaw 3D", it was an okay film


----------



## Aryxia

Just watched_ Into The Woods_~


----------



## Marii

I last watched Maleficent with my cousins on New Year's Eve. *u*


----------



## matt

Die another day


----------



## zoriez

I watched Battle Royale yesterday, started watching Baby and Me afterwards but fell asleep 20 minutes in...


----------



## Delphine

_La Haine_ (1995)


----------



## Gandalf

Peter Pan (2003) I do believe in fairies


----------



## charade501

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes. Quite a good film.


----------



## Delphine

_Horrible Bosses 2_. Horrible movie


----------



## snapdragon

the 2nd hobbit movie


----------



## Druddigon

Into the woods, drags a bit at the end but enjoyed the film enough.


----------



## honeymoo

Just finished The Virgin Suicides. Really strange film, but I love Sophia Coppola and had to watch. I think it was good.. all I know is it was really strange.


----------



## Lovi

In Theaters: The Imitation Game
At Home: The Hobbit : An Unexpected Journey

I did go see The Battle of Five Armies, but that was before The Imitation Game which was a pain to wait for but completely worth it for the value of the movie and history in the end.


----------



## solula

Saw the latest hobbit movie, i loved it.
At home i rewatched How to train your dragon 2
I'm a huge movie fanatic


----------



## r a t

White Chicks


----------



## Trickilicky

At home: "The Pirates! In an Adventure With Scientists" - this is one of our faves, it's so funny, and I've read the book series many times, it's hilarious ^_^


----------



## Saylor

The Kids Are All Right


----------



## Lovely_

Theaters: Into the Woods ( My girlfriend likes musicals...)
Home: The Wolf of Wallstreet


----------



## CookingOkasan

Last night I watched Gia Coppola's _Palo Alto_
the Coppola women are absolutely incredible.


----------



## GameLaxer

Lovi said:


> In Theaters: The Imitation Game
> At Home: The Hobbit : An Unexpected Journey
> 
> I did go see The Battle of Five Armies, but that was before The Imitation Game which was a pain to wait for but completely worth it for the value of the movie and history in the end.



I saw The Imitation Game as well. What'd you think of it?


----------



## ThomasNLD

Just watched Ben X, on youtube actually.
A movie about a young man who has a form of autism and gets bullied. 
Its Dutch language (Belgian dialect) but it has subtitles.

Very good movie, I definetly recommend it to those who have any affinity with autism (aspergers) and/or bullying.
It really hit me hard though....

Oh.... Before that I watched "Standing Up", based on a novel appearently, two kids get stripped and dumped on an island and learn to rely on eachother. 
Very beautiful as well.


----------



## Improv

Beetlejuice. Again.


----------



## kassie

A movie on Netflix called Weekend.


----------



## spCrossing

Dragon Ball Z: Battle of the Gods.

FUNimation really nailed it with the dub.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Gone Girl. It was ****ing amazing.


----------



## azukitan

*Indochine*
Pretty good French film~


----------



## Sonny Resetti

*In theatres:* I think Guardians of the Galaxy.
*At home:* Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## Javocado

Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Trickilicky

Improv said:


> Beetlejuice. Again.



Lol, this is one of my fave films ^^

I watched Zoolander last night for the 1000th time!


----------



## DumbalFaln

I watched Night at the Museum: Secret of the Tomb, one of the best comedy movie ever...


----------



## HopeForHyrule

At the theater: The Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies. I loved it...know a lot of hte's going around for these movies, but I enjoy 'em.

At home: Jurassic Park. I can quote that whole movie in my sleep...


----------



## dark park.

At the movies, a french film called "Les H?ritiers" ("the heirs"). Deals with a class of young teenagers in the suburb of Paris. They're pretty violent and none of them will pass any exams if they keep doing this way. Only they have this awesome history teacher who's gonna show em that they can be better than that, that they're as good as the other richer kids. Pretty awesome movie i gotta say


----------



## charade501

Saw Die Hard for the 43583475th time. Love that movie.


----------



## JackoCFC

Watched Insidious Chapter 2 again last night.


----------



## Sanaki

Great Gatsby


----------



## Zulehan

*Maguindanao: A Cry for Justice*, a brief documentary about the 23 November, 2009, massacre of 58 civilians (including 32 journalists) in a region of the Mindanao, southern Philippines. The court case against 200 soldiers, policemen, politicians, and others, is unprecedented in Filipino history, not only numerically, but because prosecutors are going after the Ampatuans, an immensely wealthy and powerful family that continues to enjoy widespread support and control throughout much of the Philippines, but especially in Mindanao. 

The Philippines has one of the most quickly developing economies in the world and is expected to have one of the largest by 2050, according to the CIA, IMF, World Bank, and other NGOs and IGOs. However, this documentary has me worried that continued insecurity of the southern region, the anti-development stranglehold imposed by powerful families, and the snail pace of the federal government to implement justice, is a potential obstacle to better materially supporting its citizens.


----------



## meo

The maze runner. It was awful and majority of scenes were so dark that it was hard to see.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

THE INTERVIEW

I LOVE YOU KIM JONG UN


----------



## Chiisanacx

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## CookingOkasan

Just woke up and watched Ingmar Bergman's _Cries and Whispers_


----------



## Byngo

I watched frozen like a week ago 

First time watching it actually. Ye I'm late~


----------



## Tao

'Collateral Damage' was on last night.


I was surprised, I thought I had watched all the Schwarzenegger films but I don't recall ever seeing this though I thought I had. Was good though.

I liked the parts where he punched things and spouted one liners. Yano, as opposed to his other films where he punches thing and spouts one liners...


----------



## Delphine

_Requiem for a Dream_ (2000)


----------



## badcrumbs

I re-watched Todd Solondz's _Storytelling_ last night. I forgot how intense it is. Holy ****.


----------



## CookingOkasan

just finished Cronenberg's _Videodrome _ and I'm on to Okamoto's _The Human Bullet_!!! God I love movie days


----------



## sleepel

no good deed


----------



## wassop

Saylor said:


> Did you like it? o:
> 
> I attempted to watch The Blair Witch Project again last night but it was dark and I was alone and I couldn't make it to the end.



it wasn't as good as some other films, but better than the first in my opinion
aw ;w;


----------



## CookingOkasan

I've done nothing but watch movies since I woke up at 11 this morning...
_Le Samourai_ - Jean-Pierre Melville
_Still Walking_ - Hirokazu Kore-eda
_Coffee and Cigarettes_ - Jim Jarmusch


----------



## Caius

Just watched the Grand Budapest Hotel. Enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Zulehan

_When the Last Sword Is Drawn_ (2003). Told mostly in retrospect from two perspectives, this is the story of two samurai with distinctive ideologies during a transition period between the waning Tokugawa Shogunate and the rising Meiji Imperial Government. 

The final thirty minutes of this movie is particularly distinctive for its lengthy soliloquy by Kiichi Nakai's character, the samurai Kanichiro Yoshimura. As anyone familiar with plays might tell you, many minutes of a character merely talking to himself demands a commanding presence, and Nakai delivers the gravitas and naked emotion. 

However, it was the 'bridge scene' much earlier in the movie that had the most emotional impact for me: Yoshimura, desperate to earn enough money to support his family, leaves them behind, along with the region he was born in, and the clan to whom he owed undying loyalty. After secretly giving farewell one snowy night to his wife and kids, Yoshimura makes haste to leave, but is stopped on the bridge by his son, Kaichir?, who begs Yoshimura to give proper farewell to his young daughter, Mitsu. As Mitsu shyly but incessantly calls out his name, Yoshimura is on bended knee, reduced to tears. 

As is hinted above, this movie, despite the occasional action sequence, is very much a character study: a well-written but slow churning story utilized by the acting of Kiichi Nakai and Kōichi Satō, who plays the rival samurai, Hajime Sait?. Definitely not casual viewing: If you want to munch down on popcorn then hit the club after the credits start rolling, watch a Steven Seagal movie instead.


----------



## unravel

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> THE INTERVIEW
> 
> I LOVE YOU KIM JONG UN



Lab you too sweetie


----------



## Luna Moonbug

One Piece Film: Z
awesome movie


----------



## Delphine

_Burn After Reading_ (2008), such a great movie, I loved it!


----------



## CookingOkasan

Kobayashi's _Kwaidan_


----------



## Goth

16 wishes or something


----------



## Plasticlizards

Guardians of the Galaxy. Loved it.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Eastwood's _Mystic River_


----------



## Saylor

All Is Lost. It has no almost no spoken words but it's all about a man lost out at sea on a boat and I'm into that sort of stuff so I thought it was good!


----------



## Caius

Just watched Ride Along last night as something silly to put me to sleep. Didn't work, I actually ended up liking it.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Kaufman's _Invasion of the Body Snatchers_ remake

this week has been a return to normalcy for me because I usually watch like 10 films a week and I watched about 7 in the past 2 or 3 days


----------



## Amyy

Big Hero 6, loved it.


----------



## Delphine

_Fargo_ (1996)


----------



## Alienfish

Saylor said:


> All Is Lost. It has no almost no spoken words but it's all about a man lost out at sea on a boat and I'm into that sort of stuff so I thought it was good!


You should watch _Hadaka no shima_... you might like it


----------



## Saylor

Noiru said:


> You should watch _Hadaka no shima_... you might like it


I'm watching this now and really enjoying it so far, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Delphine

_Unbroken_. The horror.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Into the Woods c:


----------



## Brackets

just watched Akira .. i got a bit lost


----------



## remiaphasia

I rented Maleficent. It was okay.


----------



## Buttercup

just finished watching megan is missing
it was disturbing


----------



## August

I just finished the Animal Crossing movie!~ It was sooo amazing! I almost teared up watching it! What a beautiful movie!


----------



## Alienfish

_Babel_

Really good, have seen it a few times but the Japan part I always found brilliant.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> I'm watching this now and really enjoying it so far, thanks for letting me know!



No problems  Glad you liked it.


----------



## Delphine

_Being John Malkovich_ (1999)
This one is easily one of my favorite movies


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I saw Kill Bill for the first time a few days ago. It was pretty cool to see some chicks kicking butts.


----------



## Nicole.

Seeking A Friend For the End Of the World.


----------



## NewLeaf13

Yesterday, I saw the last 30-40 minutes of Shrek (the first) on Cartoon Network.


----------



## snapdragon

The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies. It was good too! Best of the 3!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> I saw Kill Bill for the first time a few days ago. It was pretty cool to see some chicks kicking butts.



Kill Bill II is even better! c:


----------



## Ichigo.

I watched Big Hero 6 and How To Train Your Dragon 2 yesterday. I especially loved Big Hero 6! It was adorable


----------



## CookingOkasan

Pawlikowski's _Ida_


----------



## azukitan

*She's the Man* ;; Ahahaha, talk about guilty pleasures XD


----------



## MayorGong

Yesterday I watched Iron Man 2, again cx
I really love that one!


----------



## VioletPrincess

The Woods. It was not what we were expecting. Almost walked out during the princes musical number


----------



## badcrumbs

The bf and I watched Yojimbo last night for the 100th time (actually probably more for him). It took me a while, but I have really warmed up to subtitles.


----------



## Trickilicky

Alvin and the Chipmunks ><


----------



## Alienfish

Trickilicky said:


> Alvin and the Chipmunks ><



god lol those are so bad .. .._.


----------



## Delphine

_Blood Simple_ (1984)


----------



## solula

Faster
 with a suuuuuuuuper gorgeous man oliver jackson cohen 
that man is perfect


----------



## Megan.

Not Another Teen Movie.


----------



## lazuli

theatre: mockingjay pt 1
home: into the storm (on blu-ray )


----------



## CookingOkasan

watched _Smokey in the Bandit_ with a very cute country girl


----------



## Delphine

_Of Mice and Men_ (1992)
I know the story by heart but I cry like a baby every time


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Into The Woods.


----------



## Delphine

_Planet of the Apes_ (1968)


----------



## Oldcatlady

Big hero 6 at the cinema like two months ago. xd
right after it came out i believe.

i don't watch movies that often. P:


----------



## Muu

i havent been to the theatre since my then-friend-now-boyfriend took me to see big hero 6
but when i was over at a friend's house we watched django unchained


----------



## azukitan

*The Grand Budapest Hotel*
A delightful and quirky film~ I highly recommend it c:


----------



## ThomasNLD

I watched The Maze Runner earlier. My expectations going were quite low, but I was positively surprised. I liked the storyline and the leading character was quite good imo. 
The downside is that its appearently a trilogy, so you got to wait forever to see the ending. 
Unless you read the book I suppose,but that will ruin the movie. so yeah.


----------



## Murray

The imitation game, holy **** it was so good


----------



## Trickilicky

I watched Tron: Legacy last night. It's one of my fave 'go-to' films, and the music is <3


----------



## ThomasNLD

Into The Storm. Pretty bad. I never seen someone do such a bad job in reanimation as the guy in the end, haha.


----------



## Zane

I saw 22 Jump Street a couple weeks ago but forgot to post about it. Some parts were annoying and they abused the meta joke but overall it was surprisingly funny


----------



## CookingOkasan

Koreeda's _Like Father, Like Son_


----------



## kaylagirl

In theaters: Selma (SO GOOD. MUST MUST MUST SEE.)
At home: Ace Ventura: Pet Detective (also a must see!)


----------



## Zulehan

_Robocop_ (1987). 

That movie is so great.


----------



## Paramore

Baby Mama lol


----------



## r a t

Fantasic Mr Fox idc if it's a kids movie the stopmotion animation is amazing~


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Maleficent on New Year's. It's not bad.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

MLP: EQG2.


----------



## Delphine

Antlers said:


> Fantasic Mr Fox idc if it's a kids movie the stopmotion animation is amazing~



Agreed


----------



## Saylor

Holes. I love it cause it seems like whenever I watch it I understand a part of it that I hadn't before!


----------



## ugh no.

am?lie. so lovely.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Brave! I hadn't seen it before. I loved it!


----------



## Nicole.

The Imitation Game.


----------



## Delphine

_The Usual Suspects_ (1995)


----------



## Mariah

Children Underground.


----------



## Nerd House

Had a movie weekend, so we watched:

The Maze Runner
Let's Be Cops
If I Stay
Dawn of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## lazuli

this is where i leave you.
kinda want to see the grand budapest hotel.


----------



## Buttercup

i saw grave encounters today


----------



## penguins

seeking a friend for the end of the world
it made me cry even tho i've seen it ~5 times ;-;


----------



## Chibiusa

The Grand Budapest Hotel. It wasn't anything like I expected it to be but I really enjoyed it nonetheless. Cinematography was great, as expected of Wes Anderson.


----------



## kassie

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay - Part 1 in theaters. Really late but I liked it a lot.


----------



## Delphine

_Man Bites Dog_ (1992)


----------



## Delphine

_Pom Poko_ (1994)


----------



## crystalchild

Angel's Egg, 1985 (rewatch) 
its one of my favorites.


----------



## Alienfish

crystalchild said:


> Angel's Egg, 1985 (rewatch)
> its one of my favorites.



I wanna see that lol they talked about it when I took Japanese film classes v.v


----------



## Miss Vanian

_Akira_ (1988)


----------



## crystalchild

Noiru said:


> I wanna see that lol they talked about it when I took Japanese film classes v.v



you definitely should! angels egg is a beautiful work of art and a clear recommendation from me. :')


----------



## bloomwaker

Recently bought the How to Train Your Dragon 2 DVD+Blu-Ray combo, so I watched that.


----------



## azukitan

*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest* -- still one of my favorite Jack Nicholson films <3
My li'l bro watched the movie with me, and it enticed him to read the book. Fufufu~ mission accomplished B)


----------



## Alienfish

crystalchild said:


> you definitely should! angels egg is a beautiful work of art and a clear recommendation from me. :')



Yeah I looked it up, def will when I got time


----------



## CookingOkasan

Ana Lily Amirpour's _A Girl Walks Home Alone at Night_

This was probably the most refreshing film I've seen in like 5 years. I _highly highly highly_ recommend you see it if it is available anywhere near you.


----------



## brutalitea

The Hobbit: The Battle of Five Armies


----------



## tajimiha

In theaters: Annie (omg so goooood)
At home: Fantasia 2000


----------



## Trickilicky

Anchorman 2


----------



## Alienfish

_All That Heaven Allows_

So not my type of film (heck I prefer Fassbinder's "remake") but still worthy.


----------



## Tao

End of Days.



That darn Satan...And those ruddy Christians *shakes fist*


----------



## Brackets

The Imitation Game. OHHH MYYY GOD so good! and I've always found alan turing's story amazing, so i'm glad this movie will mean more people nowadays will realise he existed. even my dad hadn't heard of him...


----------



## PurplPanda

I watched Catching Fire for the second time with my family the other day(peeta is so hot ok)


----------



## CR33P

the interview was so funny lol


----------



## Psydye

I do not remember lol.


----------



## Delphine

_Foxcatcher_ (2014) and _A History of Violence_ (2005)


----------



## azukitan

*Crayon Shin-chan: Super-Dimension! The Storm Called My Bride*


----------



## Alienfish

azukitan said:


> *Crayon Shin-chan: Super-Dimension! The Storm Called My Bride*



Oh god I love Crayon Shin-chan.. that series is so silly. xD


----------



## snapdragon

20 Feet From Stardom. It's a documentary about back-up singers. It was pretty good c:


----------



## Delphine

_Miller's Crossing_ (1990), I loved it!


----------



## Trickilicky

Pan's Labyrinth <3


----------



## vbunny

Guardians of the Galaxy! come for the Chris Pratt, Stay for the cute raccoon!


----------



## voldemonet

In theaters: Into the Woods
At home: Guardians of the Galaxy (sup person above me)
They were both great ^^


----------



## (ciel)

Theaters: The Imitation Game. It was fantastic! I love movies like those...kinda historical, and WWII era.
Home: The Wind Rises. Also fantastic! And a shame I hadn't seen it before then. But so many feelings!!!


----------



## Delphine

_Barton Fink_ (1991)


----------



## Heartcore

The last thing I saw in the theater was Frozen.


----------



## Buttercup

theatres: paranormal activity something, i got kicked out though 
home: the way way back


----------



## Alienfish

Buttercup said:


> theatres: paranormal activity something, i got kicked out though
> home: the way way back



how did you get kicked out ._.


----------



## crystalchild

crystal fairy and the magical cactus and 2012


----------



## Alienfish

_The Men Who Tread on the Tiger's Tail_

Short and pretty impressive how much is squeezed in on such a short time and not make it bad at all.


----------



## jazzy_jamie

At home: Lolita (1997). I'm probably kind of sick for saying this but I love that book with all my heart.


----------



## Alienfish

jazzy_jamie said:


> At home: Lolita (1997). I'm probably kind of sick for saying this but I love that book with all my heart.



The hell they did a 90s film of it? Ewww..


----------



## Joy

Hop or something on Disney Channel


----------



## Jacklives

Big Hero 6 in theaters and Evangelion 2.22 at home!


----------



## Nunnafinga

jazzy_jamie said:


> At home: Lolita (1997). I'm probably kind of sick for saying this but I love that book with all my heart.



"Lolita" is a brilliant novel and I think it's impossible to do justice to it in a movie but I thought Jeremy Irons was a pretty good Humbert Humbert......better even than James Mason in the '62 Stanley Kubrick version.

I recently saw The Hobbit:The Battle of the Five Armies and I liked it a lot.Sure,they padded it out with a lot of extra stuff that was not in the book but most of it worked.Is a movie version of The Silmarillion next?


----------



## TaMock

Forever Strong, It's a great movie. You should watch it.


----------



## Hipster

American Sniper


----------



## CammyBear

The last movie I saw in theaters was Interstellar, which I thought was pretty good. A lot of my friends disagreed with my opinion, though.

The last movie I watched at home was Django Unchained since my housemate hadn't seen it yet so I watched it with her. I can't watch some parts of that movie, but it doesn't change the fact that it's really good!


----------



## xTurnip

The last movie I saw was Gone Girl and it was really good. I also read the book.


----------



## Anastasiaaa

BIG HERO 6


----------



## Delphine

_Batman: Under the Red Hood_ (2010)


----------



## Fairytale

At home: Frozen a week ago


----------



## Saylor

A Nightmare on Elm Street. c: I like it a lot, but I probably won't sleep tonight now.


----------



## ilovelush

No Good Deed


----------



## BungoTheElf

big hero 6


----------



## matthevvv

blackhat! it messed with my head so much


----------



## Miss Vanian

Life of Brian


----------



## Tao

The Last Action Hero.



I like the way it parodies a film genre years before parodying film genres became an actual genre itself...A mostly sad, humorless, unoriginal genre I might add...


----------



## Alienfish

_Battles Without Honor and Humanity_

Really good actually..


----------



## CookingOkasan

_Fire Walk With Me_

I just finished watching Twin Peaks for the third time the other night and watched _Fire Walk With Me_ immediately afterwards
_can't wait for s3 of twin peaks 2016_


----------



## badcrumbs

CookingOkasan said:


> _Fire Walk With Me_
> 
> I just finished watching Twin Peaks for the third time the other night and watched _Fire Walk With Me_ immediately afterwards
> _*can't wait for s3 of twin peaks 2016*_



YESYESYESYES.


Last movie I watched was The Mole People. Classic.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

22 Jump street.


----------



## earthquake

saw the interview at home, and last thing i saw in theaters was wild (cant help it, im a reese witherspoon fangirl for life <3)


----------



## CR33P

TheGreatBrain said:


> 22 Jump street.



vietnamese jesus > korean jesus


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

The Imitation Game just yesterday.
I've been Sherlocked for a while now, but he just hits me over the head with it again and again.


----------



## Delphine

At home: _The Hudsucker Proxy_ (1994)
In theaters: _The Riot Club_


----------



## Alienfish

_Vertigo_

I feel kinda ambivalent about this. I mean it is good but sometimes it's too 1950s so nah.. The photo is very beautiful though


----------



## Mariah

Noobz
Do not watch this movie. It's as horrible as it sounds.


----------



## Delphine

_Into the Woods_


----------



## CookingOkasan

Finally saw _Birdman _and then watched Damien Chazelle's _Whiplash_


----------



## Alienfish

_Tommy_

so awesome...the who's the ****


----------



## creme

i saw birdman!


----------



## tokkio

last movie i saw was human centipede and it was cool i guess except i almost threw up


----------



## Psydye

Well I'm in the middle of Children of the Corn right now on Netflix but it keeps desyncing so have decided to go away for awhile!

Movies I saw before that though, just in case, were Phantams I-IV.


----------



## Delphine

_The Imitation Game_


----------



## Maruchan

Delphine said:


> _The Imitation Game_



^ *Double thumbs up to that*

Oh, and back on topic:
The Grand Budapest Hotel


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

2nd Hand Lions?

- - - Post Merge - - -



crystalchild said:


> *crystal fairy and the magical cactus*



Is that real???


----------



## Alyssa

theater: american sniper
home: the fault in our stars


----------



## gattaca

The last movie I saw was a Korean film called "Sympathy for Lady Vengeance."


----------



## Pearls

I saw Taken 3 on Sunday.


----------



## Delphine

Maruchan said:


> ^ *Double thumbs up to that*
> 
> Oh, and back on topic:
> The Grand Budapest Hotel



And double thumbs up for this one as well! 

And I just saw _The Big Lebowski_


----------



## g u m m i

Theater: Into the Woods
Home: Diary of a Wimpy Kid: Dog Days


----------



## CookingOkasan

Delphine said:


> And I just saw _The Big Lebowski_



how did it go? I've seen l Lebowski over 30 times ahaha at this point every single word in the script is hilarious to me.

I watched Kurosawa's _Ran_ in a special screening theater with a few friends who had never seen it


----------



## Palmerck

In theaters I saw Into The Woods, which I loved.  But I love musicals so 
At home we watched Lucy last weekend, which I did not care for.  All the interesting stuff was already shown in the previews


----------



## earthquake

uh i rewatched guardians of the galaxy for like the 10th time


----------



## Maruchan

Delphine said:


> And I just saw _The Big Lebowski_





CookingOkasan said:


> how did it go? I've seen l Lebowski over 30 times ahaha at this point every single word in the script is hilarious to me.



^ Sounds like an awesome movie! Must watch The Big Lebowski tonight or tomorrow then <3


----------



## r a t

Dark Shadows, I forgot how good it was <3


----------



## Goop

I honestly can't remember, but it could have been _Come Back to Me_.
I honestly do not know, though.​


----------



## Trickilicky

Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs 2. It's pretty funny ^^


----------



## Saylor

Clueless.


----------



## Witch

Big Hero 6... oh, i loved it


----------



## Improv

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey


----------



## Delphine

CookingOkasan said:


> how did it go? I've seen l Lebowski over 30 times ahaha at this point every single word in the script is hilarious to me.



Great movie really, and the cast is amazing! I really love John Goodman and Phillip Seymour Hoffman (RIP), I've been wanting to watch the entire Coen brothers' filmography and so far I've seen eight movies (still need eight more to go), I don't think _The Big Lebowski_ is my favorite or that it's better than _Fargo_ but it's one of their best, and I understand why you love it so much n_n



Maruchan said:


> ^ Sounds like an awesome movie! Must watch The Big Lebowski tonight or tomorrow then <3



You definitely should!


----------



## snapdragon

The Skeleton Twins. It was sort of hokey but I enjoyed it


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Since it's 2015, I had to watch Back to the Future. I haven't seen the entire trilogy, but the most recent one was the first. But it didn't take place in 2015. The "future" was their present, which is our past. It was still enjoyable. Maybe another day, I can watch the one that takes place in 2015.


----------



## Delphine

_Turbo_ (2013)
I actually expected something so much worse... that it was actually a pretty good surprise. Not an excellent movie, because it's just a mix of _Ratatouille_, _Cars_ and _Antz_ but it's quite well-thought for some parts. So I'd say it's a decent movie for kids.


----------



## Redficasu

Guardians of The Galaxy. Was sick a couple days ago so i thought, "why not!"


----------



## Delphine

_Mr. Peabody and Sherman_
The horror


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Delphine said:


> _Turbo_ (2013)
> I actually expected something so much worse... that it was actually a pretty good surprise. Not an excellent movie, because it's just a mix of _Ratatouille_, _Cars_ and _Antz_ but it's quite well-thought for some parts. So I'd say it's a decent movie for kids.



I actually liked that movie. Yeah, it's one of the more average films by Dreamworks, but it's good.


----------



## jobby47

I watched Dr. Dolittle last (at home).


----------



## kassie

The Interview last night and it was.. not very good.


----------



## EpicBunny

I saw Jack and the Cuckcoo Clock heart which is a beautifully animated french movie.  It's on Netflix.


----------



## brutalitea

Night at the Museum Secret of the Tomb


----------



## Improv

The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug
--
I came home with the first two Hobbit movies & the LOTR trilogy yesterday and I've been binge watching.


----------



## xTurnip

I watched Paranormal Activity: The Marked Ones, I saw it in theatres with my boyfriend when it first came out. I liked it, I'm a pretty big fan of the series, I think the last one was a bit weak though.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

The great gatsby <\3


----------



## Classygirl

I haven't watched a movie in a while sadly, but I recently got the new Johnny Depp movie, The Judge, and Gone Girl and Frozen with an Amazon Gift Card so looking forward to seeing them. Anyway the question last one in theaters was The Hinger Games...no comment I was bored it was raining I was disappointed. 

   The last one at all was at home and I believe it was St. Elmo's Fire on New Years Eve/Morning with my then fianc?...I believe that was the last thing we watched as we used to watch tons of movies before college and med school and all his stuff and my stuff kind of went in different directions...I suppose it was the right choice if I'd have known it may have been the last one, though I may have chosen different but that's life. Anyway sorry off topic, just found it funny when trying to remember that that's what it was end of last year and start of this one. Mostly been catching up on tv since then.


----------



## Ichigo.

Selma. Really good.


----------



## dizzy bone

Some really ****ty movie about the Rapture that I was forced into watching and I don't even remember the name now. It was like an hour long PSA about Christianity.


----------



## Classygirl

Was it that remake of that Left Behind book movie except with Nick Cage...oh poor Nick Cage, so in debt he is doing terrible movies, dude used to be awesome.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Speaking of PSA type Christianity movies, I found this movie at Best Buy on sale and it was cheap and seemed cool and the guy playing the Devil well I thought it was a thriller, it was called Suing the Devil with Malcolm McDowell and no offense to those who like those type of movies but preachy doesn't begin to describe it, the premise would have made a good movie like the Devils Advocate with Al Pacino but anyway I was really disappointed and had no way to tell it was aimed at a specific audience especially teens likely.


----------



## Wholockian

I watched Shaun of the dead the other day...

It never gets old ;-;


----------



## Delphine

_O Brother, Where Art Thou?_ (2000)


----------



## Guero101

Madeas big happy family


----------



## Yui Z

The last movie I watched was Big Hero 6 for the first time on Saturday (I bawled my eyes out, trying not to make a sound in the cinema baha).


----------



## Pietro:)100

Yui Z said:


> The last movie I watched was Big Hero 6 for the first time on Saturday (I bawled my eyes out, trying not to make a sound in the cinema baha).



Yeah same! It was really sad! The experience was kind of ruined by a massive group of Amazingphil/danisnotonfire fangirls who kept squealing 'omg its Phil and Dan!' And taking photos with flash of the screen. Nothing against them but they were abit loud! They even stayed behind to take pictures of the credits! Overall the film was really good though


----------



## Goop

Just finished watching _My Neighbor Totoro_ on my laptop while snuggling with my Totoro blanket and tea. ​


----------



## CookingOkasan

Kurosawa's _Stray Dog_


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY

Unbroken... such sadness, much true story.


----------



## Alienfish

_The Girls_

Guess our film studies department really likes Mai Zetterling cause it's the third time I saw it. In film studies lol.


----------



## Guero101

the Jurassic Park trilogy


----------



## badcrumbs

Do short films count? I love old educational films and just recently watched _Duck and Cover_ from 1951 (the RiffTrax version, of course). Classic.


----------



## Trickilicky

Ice Age 2


----------



## CookingOkasan

_Broken Circle Breakdown_


----------



## Penny Lane

Bottle Rocket by Wes Anderson!


----------



## Peppermint

Into the Woods, best part? Agony


----------



## MindlessPatch

Uh... RIPD I think. I can't really remember aha my memory is really horrible.


----------



## Delphine

In theaters: _Jupiter Ascending_
At home : _In the Mouth of Madness_


----------



## Benevoir

Kingsman: The Secret Service


----------



## Meadows

Theaters: God's Not Dead
Home: Hal


----------



## david bowie

Home: The Godfather

Theaters: The Magnificent Ambersons

Well, the one in theaters was for a film class, if that counts anyway. ;-P


----------



## lazuli

home: the book of life
theatre: i think hunger games mockingjay pt 1??? i cant remember


i really want to see project almanac !!!!!! [tears]


----------



## Goop

I watched the Lion King in math today, does that count? xD​


----------



## booshoe

Interstellar
Watched it at home
Blew my mind away
still thinking about it.....


----------



## Heartcore

I just watched Big Hero 6. Definitely my new favorite Disney Movie. How it is not bigger than Frozen, I'll never know. It made me cry and laugh and was just all around amazing!


----------



## Alienfish

david bowie said:


> Home: The Godfather
> 
> Theaters: The Magnificent Ambersons
> 
> Well, the one in theaters was for a film class, if that counts anyway. ;-P



good choices dude.. you taking film studies?


----------



## deerlilac

Theaters: The Hobbit
Home: Big Eyes


----------



## david bowie

Noiru said:


> good choices dude.. you taking film studies?



yup, one of my minors.
To update and stay on topic, the last film I saw in theaters now was one about Eadweard Muybridge.


----------



## Alienfish

david bowie said:


> yup, one of my minors.
> To update and stay on topic, the last film I saw in theaters now was one about Eadweard Muybridge.



Cool. I like you username as well. Bowie is great.


----------



## Delphine

_It Follows_
All my friends thought it was lame but I don't agree, I thought it was really well thought and made and I had a good time watching it.


----------



## RiceBunny

Interstellar. It was ****ing amazing. It's definitely not for everyone. if you enjoy space movies, then I'd definitely recommend it. It's the best film I've seen in years.


----------



## Saylor

computertrash said:


> i really want to see project almanac !!!!!! [tears]


Me too!!

The last movie I saw was one of the Barbie ones with my friend's little sisters, but before that I watched Brother Bear.


----------



## laineybop

Oh Lord...what was the last movie I watched? Ummmmmm, a few days ago I watch a movie called "Willard" It was an updated version of the rat movie from the 70's?/80's? named "Ben". It has Crispin Glover (George McFly from Back to the Future) as a really disturbed dude whose BFF is a white mouse. He eventually gets all these rats to do things to the people who torture him...

It's a very odd movie with lots of violence, but I love it.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Just watched Solomon Kane. Loved it.


----------



## dizzy bone

An American Werewolf in London


----------



## Delphine

_The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ (2005)


----------



## Beardo

I stayed up until midnight last night watching G.B.F on Netflix


----------



## tokkio

human centipede lmao


----------



## Spongebob

The Spongebob Movie: Sponge Out of Water


BEST MOVIE EVER MADE EVER.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spongebob said:


> The Spongebob Movie: Sponge Out of Water
> 
> 
> BEST MOVIE EVER MADE EVER.



If I had a movie I would also say it was the best movie ever made.

I've been in movie mode this weekend. Watching a ton of underrated films of 2014...  So far I've watched:
J.C. Chandor's_ A Most Violent Year_
Jonathan Glazer's _Under the Skin_
Olivier Assayas' _Clouds of Sils Maria_
Zellner Brothers' _Kumiko, the Treasure Hunter_
and last but certainly not least, one of the most interesting and refreshing and most definitely very Jodorowsky films I've ever seen...
Aleksei German's _Hard to Be a God_
^it took me like 3 days just to find this film but it was well worth it!


----------



## Delphine

_The Rabbi's Cat_ (2011)


----------



## Tyboy000

The last movie I saw was The Hangover haha.


----------



## Reenhard

Meet the Feebles... oh my god haha!


----------



## ThomasNLD

I watched Interstellar yesterday. I postponed it because of one anonymous guy calling the movie overrated (why did I listen?). It was freaking fantastic. Might actually be one of the best movies I ever saw. 

I also saw Pompeij (with Kit Harrington from GoT), also pretty good. He is quite an actor that guy. The other leads were good as well. The guy from 24 (Jack Bauer?) and some guy I didn`t know. Its not a great movie, especially considering the fantastic storyline offered historically, but the actors did well.


----------



## kassie

Annabelle. It was pretty dumb.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

the conjuring


----------



## doveling

pitch perfect was on last night


----------



## rosabelle

Into the woods~


----------



## Delphine

_South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut_ (1999)


----------



## Kyle

Anchorman 2, it was okay. Liked it better than the first actually (please don't kill me.)


----------



## Alienfish

_Death on the Nile_

The 1978 one.. several people recommended it and it's one of a few crime stuff I like so why not. And it was really good. Wish I'd gotten to see a better copy cause the beautiful photography.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I recently saw Welcome to the Space Show.  It's an anime movie and is very excellently dubbed.  There's some pacing issues with the dialogue, but other then that it's very beautiful and very fun to watch.


----------



## Inkbug

in theaters it was _Big Hero 6_ (again). so good. 
at home? _A Letter to Momo_.


----------



## Tao

I watched 'Evil Dead (reboot)', 'Conan the Barbarian (original)' and 'Big Hero 6' sometime last week.


- 'Evil Dead (reboot)' is one of the worst things I've had the displeasure of laying my eyes upon. A true disgrace to the original.

- 'Conan the Barbarian' I've watched loads of times. I just like it.

- 'Big Hero 6' is easily one of my favorite recent films. It was just really good. I really hope this one gets at least one more film.


----------



## Jou

at home: pitch perfect
in theater: big hero 6

haha~


----------



## loreiid

Frida (2002) Probably my new favorite. It was based off my favorite artist (Frida Kahlo) and it was so beautiful. I couldnt leave my seat, With amazing cinematography, the movie is probably the best one ive seen in a while!


----------



## Keitara

The Lion King

was my first time watching it btw ;v;
I kinda missed out something as a kid


----------



## Brad

Meth.

But really new camera stuff.


----------



## spelling88

just watched "electric children" on netflix, it was amazing. but I'm a sucker for crappy indie films lmao


----------



## Alienfish

_Die Hard_

for my film studies class.. not overly amusing but one of the better action movies at least


----------



## Delphine

Saw _Big Hero 6_ (it came out in my country AT LAST).
Really cute but a bit short (some characters could've been more exploited).


----------



## Alienfish

Delphine said:


> Saw _Big Hero 6_ (it came out in my country AT LAST).
> Really cute but a bit short (some characters could've been more exploited).



Yeah in Sweden it didn't came out until late January so I get you.. Not that I wanted to see that in particular but other stuff hnng.


----------



## tokkio

Well, saw half of Mindscape on tv today.. wasn't able to finish though. seemed really nice


----------



## Joyce

Harry Potter 4!

Loving. Harry. Potter. Always.


----------



## Boobwyn

Theater: the wedding ringer 
At home: the interview


----------



## dr4gonite

I saw Night At The Museum 3 in the cinema with my family over the Christmas break. The last movie I watched at home was Aladdin, which I watched earlier today with my boyfriend.


----------



## Delphine

Noiru said:


> Yeah in Sweden it didn't came out until late January so I get you.. Not that I wanted to see that in particular but other stuff hnng.



I wasn't too excited for this movie but still, more than four months after the release in the US? But something weird is that _The Seventh Son_ came out really early here in France (November I think?) and it was just released last weekend in the states. Distributors are weird. Well. Poor Europe.

Back to topic: watched _Burn After Reading_ (2008)


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah some are really weird with that, I don't know why. It's like they have the film ready and all and it takes months oh well


----------



## Joy

I saw Big Hero 6 and The Amazing Spider-Man 2
I liked Spider-Man 2 better lol I thought the little things Peter said were hilarious.


----------



## TofuIdol

Last movie I saw was the Lego movie.


----------



## Spongebob

TofuIdol said:


> Last movie I saw was the Lego movie.



Love that movie.

Anyway the last movie I saw was Grown Ups 2, one of the worst films I've ever seen. If not THE worst.


----------



## Mr Coffee

The SpongeBob Movie:Sponge Out of Water (This will change in the future.)


----------



## Aradai

_Selma_. Made me cry :'(


----------



## Jaebeommie

Jupiter Ascending!


----------



## CR33P

Jaebeommie said:


> Jupiter Ascending!



was it good? i'm thinking about seeing it but it looks a little cheesy


----------



## EconomicPig

I watched Lucy yesterday.


----------



## Nicole.

Jaebeommie said:


> Jupiter Ascending!



I want to watch this!


----------



## Leela

The last movie I saw was 'The Joneses', which I watched last Sunday. I didn't expect to like it, but I actually enjoyed it quite a lot.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I believe the last movie I saw was The Imitation Game. I'm not really sure how I'd rate it. There were parts I liked and others that I thought were rushed or just bad.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Spirited Away and Princess Mononoke.


----------



## Miss Vanian

Harold and Maude

I can really relate to Harold tbh I like death and old ppl


----------



## blaze5061

Harry Potter and the chamber of secrets


----------



## Saylor

The Conjuring.


----------



## brutalitea

Captain America: The Winter Soldier


----------



## Leela

How I Live Now. I don't know whether I like the book or the film more.


----------



## Classygirl

rosabelle said:


> Into the woods~



 How was it? I have been wanting to see it while still in theaters.

Also to update, no new theatre movies recently but last watched now was 10 things I Hate About You with fianc? for Valentines.


----------



## Oakhaven

The last movie that I saw in theaters was Mockingjay: Part 1. I went with some of my friends, and we were all totally blown away by it. I read all of the books when they were really popular, and I've been watching the movies as they came out. Dystopian societies are so interesting to me, and I really enjoyed the Hunger Games Series. 
The last movie that I watched at home was Blue Is The Warmest Color. I was bugging my friend to watch it because she's from France, and had never seen the movie even though it's from France! Even though it's three hours long, and totally rips my heart out every time I watch it, it's one of my favorites and I love watching it.


----------



## elle7

The last movie I watched was How to Train Your Dragon 2


----------



## mogyay

selma, p amazing tbh


----------



## Alienfish

_Halloween_

the 1978 original one.. it's good and it got its pron but it's not scary at all tbh


----------



## Ami

Rurouni Kenshin: The Legend Ends


----------



## Franny

nausicaa and the valley of the wind
it was okay... i didnt like the voice acting in either language. something about it just set me off, made me uncomfortable > > maybe im weird


----------



## amandabelle

ive seen every movie ever made. every single movie. I love movies. they are truly a work of art, amazing, and an expressive way to show the world ur vision for something creative and fun!
when I grow up I want to be a director. my favorite movie ever is jaws:
*8.1 Your rating:   10/10   Ratings: 8.1/10 from 336,360 users   Metascore: 79/100 
Reviews: 899 user | 356 critic | 9 from Metacritic.com
When a gigantic great white shark begins to menace the small island community of Amity, a police chief, a marine scientist and grizzled fisherman set out to stop it.

Director: Steven Spielberg
Writers: Peter Benchley (screenplay), Carl Gottlieb (screenplay), 1 more credit ?
Stars: Roy Scheider, Robert Shaw, Richard Dreyfuss | See full cast and crew ?*


I love it I love it I love it!! its s unique and such a great movie.

I rewatched it for the 60th time last night, I watch it every week. im only 15 but its still so good, I want to watch it for the rest of my life.

I love you steven Spielberg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aliceinwonderland

Last watched film with Will Smith "After Earth", where he graete with his son. I love this actor, always read the news about Will Smith http://www.naij.com/tag/248-will-smith.html. And on the movie "Seven Pounds" I even cried ( He's a great actor, really looking forward to his new film "Focus". And what you like his movies?


----------



## Joy

I saw The Notebook for the first time.
It was cute :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



elle7 said:


> The last movie I watched was How to Train Your Dragon 2



One of my faves <3


----------



## marzipanmermaid

In theaters: That new Spongebob movie. <3
At home: Cabin Fever


----------



## CookingOkasan

Just finished Groeningen's _Broken Circle Breakdown_ and it really ****ed me up.

I'll probably be all sad and frustrated for a few days after watching it. It was absolutely fantastic.


----------



## tsimehcla

In theaters; The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies
at home; Evangelion: 3.0 You Can (Not) Redo


----------



## MayorErin

this is the end lmao


----------



## Arabelle

Just watched Kingsman: the Secret Service in theaters with my fianc?


----------



## doveling

percy jackson 2


----------



## sleepel

Disturbia


----------



## June

Rio 2 HAHA


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Rented Gone Girl last night.


----------



## snapdragon

Captain America: The Winter Soldier


----------



## Trickilicky

snapdragon said:


> Captain America: The Winter Soldier



OMG. I just came on here to write that too!! LMAO. My sister and I watched it last night


----------



## Nicole.

The Skeleton Twins


----------



## Alienfish

parts of Die Hard.. Need to write an assignment and I needed to refresh my memory


----------



## Joy

The Neighbors

It was weird...


----------



## boujee

The SpongeBob Movie: Sponge Out of Water


----------



## gardenprince

I just saw "Dead Girl". Really graphic but interesting movie; I'd look it up before you dive into it though. I kind of skipped through it because I had already seen it, but the last FULL movie was Final Destination 2, which was a lot like the first, but you know, not.


----------



## Delphine

Recently I saw _Kingsman: The Secret Service_, _American Sniper_, and _The Spongebob Movie: Out of Water_


----------



## Improv

Dumbo.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

The new Spongebob Movie. I loved/still love the first movie so I decided to see this new one. 

It was a little weird, but it had some great classic Spongebob moments I was hoping for.


----------



## Saylor

Electrick Children. It was very weird but idk I really liked it!



Spoiler



don't leave me haaangin' on the teeelephoneee


----------



## Tao

I watched The Terminator like 3 days ago.


I couldn't find T2 or T3 (think a friend borrowed them and didn't give them back) , so I bought them again today along with Salvation and Season 1 of Sarah Connor Chronicles because, well, may as well have the whole collection (even though I need season 2 as well).


----------



## thatawkwardkid

My Neighbor Totoro.


----------



## Delphine

_Mrs. Doubtfire_ (1993)


----------



## Alienfish

_Romance_

the Breillat one. Really good as for doing art-porn but a bit french-talkative for my taste.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Godard's _Vivre Sa Vie_ and Suzuki's _Youth of the Beast_


----------



## Alienfish

CookingOkasan said:


> Godard's _Vivre Sa Vie_ and Suzuki's _Youth of the Beast_




Aaaah Vivre sa vie, it's so underrated. <3


----------



## Jaebeommie

Night at the Musem: Secret of the Tomb 
God there were so many feels. T~T


----------



## Improv

ParaNorman.

Quickly discovering I have a thing for stop motion animation.


----------



## Alienfish

_Deep Throat_

yeah the porn one from 1972. Quite great albeit a bit cheesy-fun at times. And lol at Linda being the only one shaved around her lady parts. Proves she really was a pron star.


----------



## cannedcommunism

Wayne's World.

<3 SNL.


----------



## nintendofan85

_McFarland, USA_


----------



## ThomasNLD

Mockingjay part 1, it was dissapointing.


----------



## Alienfish

ThomasNLD said:


> Mockingjay part 1, it was dissapointing.



Heard most of it were...


----------



## CookingOkasan

Suzuki's _Fighting Elegy_ and rewatched Jonathan Glazer's _Under the Skin_


----------



## ThomasNLD

Noiru said:


> Heard most of it were...



There was a lot of hyping around both the movie as well as around the actrice Jennifer Lawrence. I still think she is a good actress, but after the great first part its kinda going downhill with the story and action, such a shame. I hope the Mazerunner isn`t going to go downhill as well, especially because they didn`t start out as great as The Hunger Games. 

Ah well I have Game of Thrones, I love me some of that.


----------



## badcrumbs

I watched the MST3Ks of _Santa Claus Conquers the Martians _and _Attack of the Eye Creatures_ last night. Time well spent.


----------



## CookingOkasan

badcrumbs said:


> I watched the MST3Ks of _Santa Claus Conquers the Martians _and _Attack of the Eye Creatures_ last night. Time well spent.



someone just checked out the first two seasons of MST3K at work yesterday  I've only watched one or two episodes myself though. Not sure how I feel about it honestly


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> Suzuki's _Fighting Elegy_ and rewatched Jonathan Glazer's _Under the Skin_



under the skin is amazing, saw it in the cinema when it came out and ugh it was such an EXPERIENCE (although i had a really bad cold and my nose was running the whole time and i had no tissue so i was really self conscious that everyone could see my snotty nose which kind of took away from it) but yeah!!!!! ugh i love her so much, i actually brought in a photo of scarlett johannsson's character in that film when i went to get my hair cut last week hahah


----------



## badcrumbs

CookingOkasan said:


> someone just checked out the first two seasons of MST3K at work yesterday  I've only watched one or two episodes myself though. Not sure how I feel about it honestly



I am obsessed! They are from my area and I grew up watching it. Some of the guys still do riffs under "RiffTrax" now, which are hilarious. The educational shorts are my favorite, though.


----------



## Reenhard

Exists, it was okay. Better than most footage movies


----------



## Delphine

_The Murderer Lives at Number 21_ (1942)
Thought it was great


----------



## Delphine

_Intolerable Cruelty_ (2003)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I saw Paddington the other day. All the recent movies were rated bad except for Paddington which I thought was going to be bad as well. I went to see it and it was actually a good movie.


----------



## honeymoo

Almost Famous


----------



## Improv

The Fox and the Hound.


----------



## infinikitten

The Secret of Kells. Meh... I have time to get another movie in tonight but I think I might just pick up DA:I again instead. Not really feelin' the movie thing (I not so secretly dislike movies - I dunno what it is about them; I can sit still for a marathon of a show but not a full movie... smh)


----------



## JessaBelle

Ice Age


----------



## Spongebob

Ratatouille (Most underrated Pixar movie ever)


----------



## turtlewigs

The Babadook!


----------



## mynooka

Bad Teacher

it was awful...just awful


----------



## Diamondarcadia

mynooka said:


> Bad Teacher
> 
> it was awful...just awful



So you didn't  like the dry humping scene? Lol

*Cloudy with a chance of meatballs 2*


----------



## Alienfish

mynooka said:


> Bad Teacher
> 
> it was awful...just awful



It's alright? Haha. A bit overrated though


----------



## kassie

Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day, lol. It was cute.


----------



## Delphine

_Birdman_


----------



## jdc1569

Interstellar - it was very trippy but extremely awesome!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

The Grand Budapest Hotel, for the 2nd time


----------



## boujee

The Penguins of Madagascar


----------



## section

Hm....
The last movie I saw:
In Theatres: I can't think of it but I think it was either box trolls or guardians of the galaxy. No clue.
At Home: Predestination


----------



## Alienfish

_The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_

The Swedish one, duh. It's good, but a bit long maybe


----------



## n64king

Metropolis, but that one with the 80's music in there.


----------



## Alienfish

n64king said:


> Metropolis, but that one with the 80's music in there.



The silent movie? I saw that on dvd and it had somewhat proper music lol


----------



## n64king

Noiru said:


> The silent movie? I saw that on dvd and it had somewhat proper music lol



Yeah the silent one, there's one that Giorgio Moroder added music to (idk if you know who it is but google is ur friend)
Tbh I do not like silent films, so they had to throw something in there I liked to make it bearable.


----------



## CuddleThePumpkin

In cinema: big hero 6 3d
At home: tinker bell and the were beast


----------



## marzipanmermaid

In cinema: Latest Spongebob Squarepants movie
At home: Big Hero 6, Whiplash, or Birdman.


----------



## Jaebeommie

Just came home from _Still Alice_ with Julianne Moore. 
Decided to see it because she won and Oscar for it and it made me cry uwu


----------



## SpatialSilence

Theatre: American Sniper. Which was fab.
At Home: Secret Life of Bees. I crie everytiem.


----------



## infinikitten

Oh jeez, I didn't even take into account the last thing I've seen at the cinema. I think it was the first Hobbit movie and I regret paying for it tbh. Before that, the only thing I remember vividly is dressing to the nines to go see Castle Of Cagliostro when ia local cinema decided to run it for one night only (no idea what prompted that) and the theatre was almost totally empty, no weird crowded feeling like you get when a cinema's packed. That was amazing and worth every penny just for the experience.


----------



## Mahoushoujo

big hero 6 again because its good


----------



## Joy

Now You See Me


----------



## X2k5a7y

Escape from Tomorrow...


----------



## ellabella12345

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> In cinema: Latest Spongebob Squarepants movie
> At home: Big Hero 6, Whiplash, or Birdman.



Was the spongebob movie good?


----------



## amarylis.panda

I saw Theory of Everything. it was amazing and Eddie Redmayne (<3) totally deserved to win the oscar <3


----------



## DCB

_Clueless_


----------



## Delphine

Watched _No Country for Old Men_ (2007) and _Precious_ (2009) last night


----------



## Leela

I watched some of _The Inbetweeners Movie_, and I hated it.


----------



## honeymoo

When In Rome (2010) it was cute, super cheesy and unrealistic though, cringey at some points.


----------



## CorgiKnight

I haven't been to the cinema in ages, but the last film I saw there was Paddington. 
Most recently, I've watched The Fault in our Stars on DVD, as I'd read the book and wondered if the film was anything like the original piece. :')


----------



## honeymoo

DCB said:


> _Clueless_



Amazing. Part of my holy trinity.


----------



## snapdragon

KIKI'S DELIVERY SERVICE :3


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I just saw Pentama Inverted last night. It's one of my favorite anime movies now.


----------



## Improv

_Wreck-It Ralph_.


----------



## Gandalf

The Monuments Men

Wasn't as bad as the critics made it out to be.


----------



## CookingOkasan

J.C. Chandor's _All is Lost_


----------



## Mariah

A Beautiful Tragedy. Not really a movie. More of a TV documentary.


----------



## Allycat

I watched Ghostbusters yesterday. 
Sigourney Weaver is a mega babe tbh
Though Bill Murray had his moments


----------



## Isabella

the tale of the princess kaguya.
It was too long but it was okay, pretty cute movie ~


----------



## wenymi

Midnight in Paris. Can't get enough of that movie. c:


----------



## bitterhemlock

Live adaptation of Junji Ito's horror manga Uzumaki, made in 2000.


----------



## Alienfish

_Raisin' Cotton_

Some amateur movie about the cotton plantations in Mississippi in the 1940s I think. Boring af, lol but I get why we had to see it.


----------



## slimsh4d3y

_50 Shades of Grey_ 

It was just alright.


----------



## EmmaFrost

The Goonies :/
Something from my partner's childhood that he was really excited for me to watch, but I didn't enjoy it at all haha


----------



## ThatLancer

My parents love The Goonies. I like it ok. I just re-watched Godzilla (2014) and The Lego Movie. My cousin was visiting and she hadn't seen either one.


----------



## Delphine

_American History X_ (1998)


----------



## Alienfish

Delphine said:


> _American History X_ (1998)



*shudder* Not to be rude but one of the most boring depictions I've seen...

Also finished yet another Clannad episode. Not movie, but man I'm liking this anime quite a lot. Lovely characters, moving story and so funny.


----------



## Delphine

Noiru said:


> *shudder* Not to be rude but one of the most boring depictions I've seen...
> 
> Also finished yet another Clannad episode. Not movie, but man I'm liking this anime quite a lot. Lovely characters, moving story and so funny.



Eek. I thought it was perfectly written and filmed. Well, to each their own I guess...

(And I love Clannad's OST)


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, I guess. Maybe I was too young when I watched it but I don't know I found it boring.

(dango dango dango dango)


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Birdman (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance) 

It was pretty good.


----------



## Arcticfox5

Mean Girls, a guilty pleasure of mine xD


----------



## okaimii

Big Hero 6. It was a great movie imo.


----------



## honeymoo

Started Oldboy (2003) but it didn't seem like the type of movie I'd be in to so I watched Charade (1963) with Audrey Hepburn. So good. It was nice seeing an Audrey film where she played a character like that!


----------



## Alienfish

_Chak de! India_

It's.. good. A bit cheesy and some of the music were just bad. Enjoyable at least.


----------



## Sanaki

White chicks lol


----------



## CookingOkasan

Kim Jee-Woon's _I Saw The Devil_


----------



## honeymoo

How To Steal A Million, another good Audrey movie.


----------



## Shax

I watched Shrek a few days ago.


----------



## CookingOkasan

just checked out Wim Wender's _Paris, Texas_ and Godard's _Adieu au Langage_ to watch today on my day off


----------



## tobi!

Roxanne

10/10 movie. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Delphine

CookingOkasan said:


> just checked out Wim Wender's _Paris, Texas_ and Godard's _Adieu au Langage_ to watch today on my day off



I'm curious to know what you thought of _Adieu au Langage_!

Back to topic, I saw _Frozen_, since my sister was watching it, I joined her. Words can hardly express how much I hate this movie.


----------



## lutrea

Big Hero 6.
My little brother wanted me to watch it with him.
It was super cute!


----------



## Javocado

Guardians of the Galaxy and it gets better everytime I watch it.
If you javen't watched it yet, pls check it out.
thank


----------



## nintendofan85

I forgot to say, before I saw _McFarland, USA_, I saw _Hotel Rwanda_.


----------



## Delphine

_Citizen Kane_ (1941)


----------



## ellabella12345

Mean Girls c:


----------



## Delphine

_Red Dragon_ (2002)


----------



## oath2order

ellabella12345 said:


> Mean Girls c:



IT'S ON NETFLIX  LOVE IT.


----------



## Roel

Jupiter Ascending. Pretty cool movie!


----------



## oath2order

Roel said:


> Jupiter Ascending. Pretty cool movie!



I heard it was the best worst movie ever made. True or false?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Guardians of the Galaxy. Pretty good movie, but it was kinda underwhelming to me. It really didn't seem to have any flow what so ever, so when it ended it was just "Oh."


----------



## infinikitten

False. 300 was the worst.

Just watched the first two Lord of the Rings movies last night.


----------



## Lotte

50 Shade of Grey


----------



## Jaebeommie

Chappie! It's better than all the reviews give it credit for. Then again I think critics are wrong 99% of the time.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Jaebeommie said:


> Chappie! It's better than all the reviews give it credit for. Then again *I think critics are wrong 99% of the time.*



Yup. I never listen to critic reviews. How violent is it? I saw that it's an R and since I'm a chicken I probably won't see it if it's too violent.

I recently watched the new Robocop movie on Netflix. I really can't think of anything wrong with it, but I still give it 4/5 stars. It was a cool movie.


----------



## DCB

_Boyhood_. It was good but felt _really_ long.


----------



## Jaebeommie

DarkDesertFox said:


> Yup. I never listen to critic reviews. How violent is it? I saw that it's an R and since I'm a chicken I probably won't see it if it's too violent.
> 
> I recently watched the new Robocop movie on Netflix. I really can't think of anything wrong with it, but I still give it 4/5 stars. It was a cool movie.



There was only one instance in the movie that made me cringe that had a noticeable amount of blood in it which I think is what made it rated R. Other than that there's a lot of gun usage and people get shot maybe like twice, but I honestly don't think it's that bad. I'm squeamish when it comes to that too but I think it's a movie worth watching


----------



## infinikitten

If you're squeamish, usually you have to wait for someone to update IMDB, but a good thing to do is check out the Parental Advisory page for a certain movie. I have to do that before I watch anything even remotely sketchy and I've spoiled a lot of things for myself, but that's a risk I'm willing to take, personally. It's up to you but it's really helpful if there are specific things you know you can't handle seeing!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Jaebeommie said:


> There was only one instance in the movie that made me cringe that had a noticeable amount of blood in it which I think is what made it rated R. Other than that there's a lot of gun usage and people get shot maybe like twice, but I honestly don't think it's that bad. I'm squeamish when it comes to that too but I think it's a movie worth watching



I'll keep an eye out for it, thanks. Now I can see it without worries!



I hope...


Spoiler


----------



## Jaebeommie

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'll keep an eye out for it, thanks. Now I can see it without worries!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope...
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I hope you like it! I would feel terrible if you found the violence to be too much and my opinions of it understate it for you ;u;


----------



## deerui

*Theater:* spongebob movie - sponge out of water haha

*Home:* saw book of life a few hours ago


----------



## foxbarking

In theaters was "Evil Dead."  At home would be "House on Haunted Hill."


----------



## Caius

Theaters was The Lego Movie. 

I'm not at home but I'm watching The Fifth Element on Telemundo. I love this movie but don't speak a lick of Spanish.


----------



## meenz

The last movie I watched was at home, and was Ponyo!


----------



## Delphine

_Scott Pilgrim vs. the World_ (2010)


----------



## cosmic-latte

_McFarland USA_. I had pretty low expectations for it but honestly it was really good. Also, I think I appreciated it a lot because I run cross country and long distance track, and generally long distance runners don't get much attention.


----------



## snapdragon

*Mood Indigo*. It was really sad :<


----------



## brutalitea

Thor: The Dark World


----------



## honeymoo

Safe Haven, really good, mother of all plotwists happened in the last 2 minutes of it, crazy.


----------



## Chris

I watched _Annabelle_ last night. Horror films about dolls tend to be an instant win for me, but already knowing the "real" story that inspired I didn't expect much from it - but I ended up enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Locket

Theaters: I don't know... Cars 2...? Airplanes...?
Home: Big Hero 6


----------



## snapdragon

*The Addams Family*!


----------



## KiloPatches

Kingsman  SO GOOD! OMG.... I saw it TWICE!


----------



## n64king

Poetic Justice


----------



## Dulcettie

Big Hero 6


----------



## undernickle

THE BRAVE LITTLE TOASTER GOES TO MARS


----------



## Alienfish

_Boys don't cry_

So good, and so sad. I pretty much cried the whole time. One among more recent movies I enjoy (yes most stuff I watch is from the 70s or beyond lol)


----------



## Imbri

_The Ghost and Mrs. Muir_. One of my favorites.


----------



## M O L K O

Little Miss Sunshine, god that was such a good movie.


----------



## Trickilicky

I watched the new Godzilla movie. It started off really good, but there were too many 'army' scenes and that was boring. Overall though, it wasn't half bad, but nothing beats original Godzilla (and anything beats that sh!tty one from the 90s).


----------



## Delphine

_Fantastic Mr. Fox_ (2009)


----------



## Tiramisu

8 Mile.

Because Zayn tweeted about it. >__>;


----------



## Alienfish

_M*A*S*H_

Finally got around to watch the actual movie. It's as brilliant as the tv series, but with a darker and morbid sense of humor. Awesome.

Not gonna compare it to the tv series since they are very different. But yeah, they're great, watch both.


----------



## badcrumbs

Watched Merlin's Shop of Mystical Wonders (MST3k, obv) last night. Always hilarious, no matter how many times I see it.


----------



## joslyn.png

i think it was horns with daniel radcliffe and it was actually pretty good.


----------



## Moddie

Last one I watched at home was Guardians of the Galaxy, I'm pretty sure it was also the last movie I went to the cinema to watch.


----------



## Kimber

In theatres was Big Hero 6. At home was How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days.


----------



## Mignon

Just watched Mulan and cried like a baby because I just can't hold it together when it comes to movies. ; o;


----------



## Jaebeommie

Run All Night, because Liam Neeson. That's it haha.


----------



## goey0614

Kingsman: The Secret Service in theater


----------



## Joy

Saw Easy A last night
it was kinda funny


----------



## meo

The Giver. It was pretty stale and wasn't a fan on the casting choices.


----------



## Delphine

_A Serious Man_ (2009)


----------



## Trickilicky

I watched Pacific Rim last night and loved it! I watched it again today


----------



## Delphine

_An American Tail_ (1986)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I saw Cindarella yesterday in theaters. There's nothing really special about it. If you're expecting some different elements to the story or surprises don't hold your breath. It follows the story pretty much exactly how it is. I'd give it an 8/10.


----------



## CookingOkasan

rewatched Aronofsky's _The Wrestler_


----------



## Reenhard

hotel transylvania
It was very cute


----------



## ACupOfTea

I watched How To Train Your Dragon 2 on Friday.


----------



## honeymoo

just watched '500 Days of Summer' holy oh my gosh it was amazing. i spent the first half smiling uncontrollably and then the second half yelling curse words at my screen, but then the ending was so amazing and blissful i'm in tears.


----------



## Taka

Just watched the newest X-Men movie on DVD last night. It was amazing! I wish I'd seen it in theaters now. :L


----------



## Joy

I watched Boyhood
It was okay


----------



## Delphine

In theaters: _The Voices_
At home: _District 9_ (2009)


----------



## isebrilia

rewatched Big Hero 6 this weekend.
(●—●)


----------



## CookingOkasan

AJ Edwards' _The Better Angels_


----------



## oreo

I watched Cinderella with my boyfriend and my little sister. It was alright!


----------



## Blizzard

Saw Cinderella on Friday. Pretty but nothing made it special. Just saw Insurgent. Did not like. Too much cgi and if you know nothing about Divergent then it won't make any sense.  It was boring.


----------



## Lucykieran

My Neighbor Totoro!! My friend gave it to me for christmas so naturally I curled up in my totoro onesie, got some hot chocolate in my totoro mug, put on my totoro slippers, and watched an amazing movie.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I am 17 and not ashamed to say I have a totoro onesie.  It is the warmest and cutest thing I have ever owned.


----------



## n64king

K-Pax

Kinda bugged me out and made me anxious but I liked it.


----------



## Benevoir

Seventh Son. Pretty disappointed and was bored till the credits rolled in. Sadly it didn't live up to its trailer.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Lucykieran said:


> My Neighbor Totoro!! My friend gave it to me for christmas so naturally I curled up in my totoro onesie, got some hot chocolate in my totoro mug, put on my totoro slippers, and watched an amazing movie.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I am 17 and not ashamed to say I have a totoro onesie.  It is the warmest and cutest thing I have ever owned.



I saw that for the first time recently myself. Great movie, but would have loved to see more of Totoro in it.



honeyprince said:


> Seventh Son. Pretty disappointed and was bored till the credits rolled in. Sadly it didn't live up to its trailer.



I had high hopes from the trailer. I never saw it because the ratings from every site were horrible for the movie.


----------



## Delphine

I saw the latest released version of Murnau's _Faust_ (1926) in theaters. I really enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## Venorik

*in theaters:* The Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies
i liked it, but i think The Desolation of Smaug was the best out of the trilogy
*at home:* Ouija
it was... meh.


----------



## azukitan

*Star Trek Into Darkness*


----------



## sailorerika

The Langoliers by Stephen King


----------



## Alienfish

Various clips from movie I need to write about, most recent _Vertigo_ and yesterday it was _All That Heaven Allows_


----------



## kayleee

I just watched as above, so below last night. Pretty interesting. The idea was better than the execution of the film tho.


----------



## Delphine

_Big Trouble in Little China_ (1986)


----------



## Alienfish

_Ecstasy of the Angels_

Finally got to watch it... Political, sexy, violent.. awesome- And brilliant photography


----------



## Delphine

_Raising Arizona_ (1987)


----------



## oreo

pretty baby (1978)


----------



## Trickilicky

I watched Mr Peabody and Sherman while I was lying on the couch feeling like crud yesterday. It was actually pretty funny :S


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

kayleee said:


> I just watched as above, so below last night. Pretty interesting. The idea was better than the execution of the film tho.



I agree whole-heartedly! The idea was so amazing but the movie was so-so, and (like most horror movies these days) they gave away all the good scares in the adverts! Why?!


----------



## tsantsa

I just watched pitch perfect, Last night i watched if i stay and the fault in our stars, I love them movies so muchh


----------



## Caius

I watched through all of MGSPW's cutscenes last night. I'm pretty sure that counts.


----------



## abby534534

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay part I. I loved it! In general though, I love this series and Jennifer Lawrence...


----------



## Delphine

_Rushmore_ (1998)


----------



## matt

James bond thunderball


----------



## akabetty

The Grey (2011)


----------



## matt

James bond thunder bal


----------



## Delphine

Last night, I went to a cinema that had organized a "Tim Burton Night", so I got to see _Big Eyes_ (2015), _Beetlejuice_ (1988) and _Ed Wood_ (1994) on the big screen. It was a little hard to stay awake from midnight to 6am but it was worth it!


----------



## CookingOkasan

Awesome Delphine! I want to see Big Eyes but I never get to watch more obscure releases unless I go back home where we have a really awesome arthouse theater.

rewatched Sofia Coppola's _The Virgin Suicides_ for the ten millionth time last night with a few friends who had never seen it.

Last shift that I work, I counted and we have over 300 Criterion films available to rent. I'm working the dream job. making horrible pay but with the quality and amount of films disposable to me is so worth it.


----------



## Alienfish

CookingOkasan said:


> Awesome Delphine! I want to see Big Eyes but I never get to watch more obscure releases unless I go back home where we have a really awesome arthouse theater.
> 
> rewatched Sofia Coppola's _The Virgin Suicides_ for the ten millionth time last night with a few friends who had never seen it.
> 
> Last shift that I work, I counted and we have over 300 Criterion films available to rent. I'm working the dream job. making horrible pay but with the quality and amount of films disposable to me is so worth it.


Criterion has a good selection, wish they was more available here.

Talking about Ed Wood, go see his movies. Especially Plan 9 from outer space or what it's called.. too hilarious


----------



## CookingOkasan

curling up in bed with a milkshake to watch Godard's_ Pierrot Le Fou_
Godard is definitely top 3 favorite directors for sure


----------



## Cure Whip

In Theaters: Cinderella

At Home: Kamikaze Girls <3


----------



## unravel

Dragon Nest Warriors Dawn its meh


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Finally got around to watching Big Hero 6! Though honestly I'm under the opinion that the short was better than the entire movie soooooooo...

Still better than Frozen.


----------



## rockthemike13

Tom said:


> Finally got around to watching Big Hero 6! Though honestly I'm under the opinion that the short was better than the entire movie soooooooo...
> 
> Still better than Frozen.



You know, I couldn't really get into this one.  I went to the movies to see it, very begrudgingly.  I wanted to see either Nigthcrawler or John Wick, but my wife was all- NO BIG HERO 6.  So we went, but in all true honesty it really felt like I'd seen the movie 5 times before.  It was SO predictable, and so reliant on big budget animation.  It was like Mega Mind all over again, or something to that extent.  

I just watched Kill Bill 1 and 2 with my buddy, because for reasons unbeknownst to me he had never seen either, even though he's my age.


----------



## CookingOkasan

john wick and nightcrawler are both really great!


----------



## RainbowCherry

Little Bee. We were around my gran's flat and she suggested it. It's awful, disgusting, horribly animated, but I liked it to some extent. Maybe because what I just said was from a long time ago and I've watched it more than 17 times...


----------



## rockthemike13

CookingOkasan said:


> john wick and nightcrawler are both really great!



YES!  I did get to see the DVD release of John Wick.  Man that movie was killer!  I don't care what the haters say, Keanu is awesome.  Still want to see Nightcrawler,  Gyllenhaal has some how become a totally amazing actor in spite of Donnie Darko.


----------



## Delphine

CookingOkasan said:


> Awesome Delphine! I want to see Big Eyes but I never get to watch more obscure releases unless I go back home where we have a really awesome arthouse theater.



I know, right! Hope you'll have the occasion to see _Big Eyes_ in good conditions anytime soon!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I just saw Wes Anderson's _Moonrise Kingdom_ (2012)


----------



## Alienfish

(lol Kill Bill's are not worth mentioning, they are just carbon copy off everything done)


----------



## Imbri

_Finding Neverland_. It was just starting when I got home last night.


----------



## azukitan

*Dead Leaves*


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Take Me Home Tonight...such a great flick. Especially if you love the 80s.


----------



## Delphine

Saw _Still Alice_ (2014) in theaters


----------



## CookingOkasan

Still Alice was one of my top films of 2014.
I'm so glad that Kristen Stuart is landing so many good roles now. She is such a talented actress and I get so frustrated when I hear people talk trash about her just because of twilight... She's going to mature into one of the best actresses of this generation, I know it.

I watched Louis Malle's_ Elevator to the Gallows_ before coming into work today.


----------



## Ichigo.

Mockingjay (Part 1). I was thoroughly bored.


----------



## boujee

The movie 'Her'
Ehhh


----------



## cannedcommunism

Along Came Polly. Left early though. It got boring quickly.


----------



## Finnian

how to lose a guy in 10 days i think??


----------



## WonderK

Fury. Decent WWII movie.


----------



## Skyfall

Just saw HOrrible Bosses 2 on DVD.  Meh.  It was okay, but I'm glad it was redbox.


----------



## rockthemike13

Noiru said:


> (lol Kill Bill's are not worth mentioning, they are just carbon copy off everything done)



Think so?  I'm not sure I'd consider an amazing homage a "carbon copy".  I mean, if you think of it, has there ever truly been an original movie since 1970?


----------



## toadsworthy

Hunger games part 1... Like the new one.... #bandwagon


----------



## Jaebeommie

The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel. 
I haven't seen the first one but I saw the trailer for this one in theaters a few times and it looked funny. Absolutely love this movie and whoever wrote the script is a genius.


----------



## Alienfish

rockthemike13 said:


> Think so?  I'm not sure I'd consider an amazing homage a "carbon copy".  I mean, if you think of it, has there ever truly been an original movie since 1970?



Out of that genre mentioned.. yes and sometimes no, for other genres the same. And I wouldn't say it's an amazing hommage since people think they "know" movies thinks this is original and so awesome. Oh yeah let's take everything Asian and Scandinavian made in the 70s into a few movies and call them "exceptional". No.

It's like you can't mention Meiko Kaji, The 5.6.7.8's or anything else Japan-related there without people bringing them up, which is kinda annoying. Fine watch those but go read on your movie history.

Yes I mainly watch movies from before and a bit after 1970 but I would never consider these good, in any way. Also those "hommage" films is pretty much all he can do.


----------



## MagicalCat590

I rewatched _Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey_ last night. I was nearly in tears by the end of it.


----------



## P.K.

My mom brought me to want Insurgent with her 
I don't read the books nor did I watch the first film so I can't make a really detailed opinion
But as a stand-alone it was pretty good. My mom says she likes the series and it's better than the Hunger Games and I gotta admit I agree with her on that. 
So theeeere...


----------



## Delphine

I watched _Bottle Rocket_ (1996) but I really didn't get into it so I stopped before the end, which is horrible for me because I hate to stop a movie in the middle of it but I couldn't handle it anymore, I was too bored


----------



## Delphine

I took my sister to see _Cinderella_ in theater. It was cute and she enjoyed it so I'm happy. And I'm currently watching the 2007 _TMNT_ movie (haven't watched any master piece today but heh).


----------



## Gusmanak

At theater, Insurgent, at home, Let's be cops


----------



## Celestefey

I finally got round to watching How To Train Your Dragon 2 since my friend bought me the DVD for Christmas, and WOW! What an amazing film! I loooved it. :3 Toothless is still adorable as ever, of course.


----------



## Delphine

Celestefey said:


> I finally got round to watching How To Train Your Dragon 2 since my friend bought me the DVD for Christmas, and WOW! What an amazing film! I loooved it. :3 Toothless is still adorable as ever, of course.



Such a great movie. Should've won an Oscar in my opinion. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Delphine

_The Homesman_ (2014)


----------



## brickwall81

We watched Serenity in my science fiction class and I loved it so much that I just bought the whole Firefly series on iTunes.


----------



## Delphine

_Rio Bravo_ (1959)


----------



## SeccomMasada

Carrie (2012 ver I think)


----------



## CookingOkasan

Broadchurch Season 1 & 2
I binge watch so many television series in one sitting it isnt even funny


----------



## Joy

If I stay


----------



## kikiiii

[1971] _a clockwork orange_ 

for the 27387943th time oops


----------



## oswaldies

Boxtrolls (2014)


----------



## ThatLancer

Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome. Good movie, but I enjoyed the first more and was expecting a lot more awesome car-related action. I mean, come on, it's _Mad Max_.


----------



## cinny

big hero 6


----------



## CookingOkasan

Mizoguchi's _Sansho the Bailiff_


----------



## Delphine

_The 400 Blows_ (1959)


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

_Jack and the Cuckoo Clock Heart_


----------



## deerui

Pokemon 3: the movie

_pfft hints my user tag_


----------



## Multipass

"Ice Man" about the psychopath serial killer richard kuklinski. He operated in NYC and Jersey and the movie is so. wel. done. Cpt America plays his fellow killer!


----------



## Azza

Open season because why not XD


----------



## abby534534

How to Train your Dragon 2... I want my own dragon so badly every time I watch a movie from this franchise.


----------



## Peebers

The Cinderella remake. 

The cinema was somewhat empty and I had a pretty good view


----------



## CookingOkasan

De Palma's _Sisters_


----------



## KK Gamer

The Breakfast Club and I'm planning on watching Paddington tonight!


----------



## Manzanas

Delphine said:


> I took my sister to see _Cinderella_And I'm currently watching the 2007 _TMNT_ movie (haven't watched any master piece today but heh).



That was the one with the demon statue, right? Did you like it? Did you find it superior to the 2014 one? 



Azza said:


> Open season because why not XD



I know a friend who went and saw that movie. He said it was an underwhelming film. There were a few funny parts but most of it were predictable, like when the hyperactive squirrel drinks coffee and time stops. Besides, the main character was kind of a jerk, betraying his friends because of the food he owed the bear. He said that's when he stopped linking Dream Works.


----------



## Mariah

Manzanas said:


> I know a friend who went and saw that movie. He said it was an underwhelming film. There were a few funny parts but most of it were predictable, like when the hyperactive squirrel drinks coffee and time stops. Besides, the main character was kind of a jerk, betraying his friends because of the food he owed the bear. He said that's when he stopped linking Dream Works.



Wasn't that Over the Hedge?


----------



## Delphine

Manzanas said:


> That was the one with the demon statue, right? Did you like it? Did you find it superior to the 2014 one?



Yup, that one! And I found it to be a really good TMNT movie. The animation was cool, the characters were cool as usual (though I do regret not getting to see Mikey and Donnie more, especially Donnie since he's my favorite but oh well), the dialogues were cool, everything was cool. I enjoyed it a lot. Unlike the 2014 movie...


----------



## StarryACNL

I think the last film I saw at the cinema was The theory of everything.
The last DVD was the Grand Budapest Hotel.


----------



## Delphine

Just saw _Places in the Heart_ (1984) because John Malkovich


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Babadook, just a few minutes ago.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Imo babadook is the most important horror film in the past.... idk 20 years?

- - - Post Merge - - -

just checked out Claude Jutra's _Mon Oncle Antoine_ to watch tonight


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I saw Insurgent a couple days ago. The first movie was better, but I still liked it. I'm planning on seeing Home soon. Hopefully it's good despite the bad ratings. They really need to work on the overadvertising for movies. I felt like I saw too many of the funny parts for it.


----------



## Allycat

I've been watching Into the Woods on and off on my phone all day.
Saw it theatres, LOVE the soundtrack. Musicals are my kryptonite.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> The Cinderella remake.
> 
> The cinema was somewhat empty and I had a pretty good view



I'm dying to go see this. I'm a huge sucker for all things Disney, but everyone I know already saw it or doesn't want to go see it.
I should just go see it by myself.

I'm not opposed to watching movies online, but this is one I definitely want to see in theatre.


----------



## infinikitten

Stress: Portrait of a Killer. It's a documentary that sounds kind of cheesy but is honestly very interesting, especially to those like myself who are already hypervigilant - I mean, the S in PTSD is stress after all, so I felt kind of obligated to watch it.

And while some of it was common sense stuff, the rest was just plain fascinating. Normally I'd roll my eyes pretty hard at people who do those one-off studies between certain kinds of animals and humans, but this was and continues to be a very long and involved study, and the guy heading it up isn't one of those sensationalist quack types; he genuinely cares about his work and his findings and tries to keep them free of personal bias, just as it should be. Really refreshing. Not sure if all National Geographic documentaries are like that, but if they are, I'mma need to check out some more 

Anyway. Highly recommend it to anyone with an hour or so to kill!


----------



## yoyo98

I just saw Home


----------



## Hirosuka

I'm not a movie person, but the last movie I saw was big hero 6 0u0 that was a few months ago though.. but I've been re-watching one of my childhood movies lately {spirited away cx}


----------



## Delphine

yoyo98 said:


> I just saw Home



Same. And during the entire movie, I kept wondering why the script was so awful and the rest was so amazingly beautiful and full of colors...


----------



## Delphine

Watched _Breathless_ (1960) and _The Grapes of Wrath_ (1940)


----------



## Reenhard

Escape from Tomorrow, it was wierd but I somehow liked the concept


----------



## Saylor

I watched Renoir. Very beautiful movie.


----------



## Melchoir

I watched 22 Jump Street with some friends, and it was awful.


----------



## abelsister

*In Theatres*: I don't remember, I think it was Into the Woods (2014)?

Summary: Its another Disney movie, except kinda a mashup of a bunch of famous disney movies.

*At Home*: The Impossible

Summary: The Impossible is pretty much about a family that goes on vacation, but a tsunami comes and they get separated and its their journey to find each other.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I just finished Howl's Moving Castle! It's the first Ghibli movie I've watched, and I really liked it. I'm gonna look into some more of their movies, and I'm hoping to watch Spirited Away sometime before my break ends.


----------



## OreoTerror

My girlfriend and I always watch movies together, the last one we watched was American Psycho. c:


----------



## Katelyn

I just saw Insurgent. If you have seen Divergent and liked it, I _totally_ recommend seeing Insurgent. This is the first time I can honestly say the second movie was better than the first! :3


----------



## sakurakiki

I finally got around to watching Big Hero 6 the other day since my friend suggested that we watch it! So, so glad that I finally watched it as I loved every bit of it! 

I just want to squish Baymax. <3


----------



## Hai

The last movie I saw was "Water for Elephants". It wasn't the best movie ever, but I really like Christoph Waltz.


----------



## Delphine

_Mars Attacks!_ (1996)


----------



## dude98

Star Trek Into Darkness.  I was on a band trip


----------



## Lady Timpani

I watched Big Hero 6 this morning.


----------



## Jaebeommie

I just got home from seeing _Furious 7_ in IMAX, and I can honestly say that it was beautifully well done. There were bits of comedy in all the right places and it was so tasteful in terms of serving as a tribute to the late Paul Walker. 
I recommend it to anyone who's a fan of the series or anyone who just wants a good action movie. 
But be warned, if you're someone who's all about logic and what not, then this isn't the film for you.


----------



## Aeryka

I saw Prisoners when it came out in movie theater, but just watched it again on HBO. Good movie.


----------



## Alienfish

_Million Dollar Baby_ (2004)

Really good one, I recommend it. Better than I thought but then I think Swank is damn good actress


----------



## doveling

3:10 to Yuma
christian bale, russel crow, logan lerman........ not bad of a movie!


----------



## Aryxia

The 2005 remake of The Amityville Horror


----------



## CookingOkasan

Strickland's _Duke of Burgundy_
it was so good. definitely nsfw and not for anyone under 18 tbh. So good though.


----------



## kelsa

theater: It Follows. rly good, very indie. liked the music. not too scary imo but I still woke up from nightmares that night ha. not cheesy scary or a bunch of cheap jumpscares.

netflix: Girl Most Likely. rly cute indie flick with Kristen Wiig.
Frank. Another indie flick, pretty good. kinda slow.


----------



## snapdragon

Big Hero 6! c:


----------



## Delphine

I saw _Batman VS Robin_. Much like _Son of Batman_, I thought it was just... okay.
And to say I prevent myself from watching too many movies because my finals are coming up next week, the one movie I decide to watch as a way to take a break happens to be disappointing. Why.


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted

Jesus Loves You

It tells homos and poc to accept Christianity into their lives and stop sinning.


----------



## Joy

The Passion of Christ


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I took my daughter to see Cinderella at the theatre.Great movie.


----------



## Trickilicky

I watched Hop yesterday and it was pretty dumb tbh.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I watched John Wick last night. Aside from me having to leave the room during a...certain scene (won't spoil for those who haven't seen it), it was an excellent flick.

But then I love action movies. When they're handled well anyway.


----------



## Alienfish

Trickilicky said:


> I watched Hop yesterday and it was pretty dumb tbh.



oh god the one with the creepy bunny thing. it's seems dumb yes


----------



## sadpromise

I saw Interstellar recently it was nice.


----------



## Delphine

_The Boxtrolls_ (2014)


----------



## CookingOkasan

Dagur K?ri's _Noi_


----------



## estypest

Snow white and the huntsman .. eesh no substance and just a little style


----------



## LilyACNL

*INSURGENT OMG* 5 STARS


----------



## snapdragon

I had the day off, so I watched two movies today ^^ The first is _The Kingdom of Dreams and Madness_. It's a documentary focused around Miyazaki's final project _The Wind Rises_. I Also watched _The Queen of Versailles_. It is also a documentary and it follows a wealthy family and the affect of the 2008 financial crisis on their lives. Both are very good, I recommend watching them!


----------



## Oakhaven

The last movie I saw was _If The Be Thorns_, and it was SO good! It's the third in a series based off of the Flowers In The Attic book series. It's a little bit dark, but totally amazing!


----------



## EmmaFrost

Interstellar. I loved it.


----------



## kaylagirl

I just watched _It Follows_ in theatres and it was weird af but definitely worth a watch.


----------



## Jaebeommie

Furious 7 again last night. It doesn't get any easier the second time around.


----------



## Snowtyke

I saw Paddington recently. Amazing film.


----------



## Keira

I saw 2 guns (2013) a couple of days ago and it was alright... funny/action-y stuff lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Today, I just watched a new release on iTunes. It was released on iTunes in 2015, but in theaters in 1977.

This was the first time I watched the entire movie of Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope. I can see where all these pop culture quotes and scenes originally came from. These movies were never in the iTunes store until now.


----------



## ReXyx3

Insurgent, which was actually really good. The visuals were spectacular, and the acting was pretty good!


----------



## Boosh

I watched Matilda yesterday.


----------



## Aestivate

O-jik geu-dae-man. Watched it yesterday, my favourite romance movie for sure. 


Spoiler: 1 minute trailer


----------



## CookingOkasan

I finally got to go to a screening of David Zellner's _Kumiko, the Treasure Hunter_ on friday and I haven't stopped thinking about it since I left the theater. I can still feel the physical discomfort in my gut from watching the film. This was one of the best films I've ever seen to be completely honest.


----------



## infinikitten

ACWNR part II probably doesn't count as a movie, but I have Song Of The Sea lined up for tonight


----------



## Skep

mean girls :')


----------



## ssvv227

Coraline...my parents were watching it and i was obliged to explain what happened in the movie for them


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Yesterday and today, I finished watching the original trilogy of Star Wars. I liked the fourth movie better, but the fifth and sixth movies are pretty good. I haven't watched the prequels yet. Don't know if I should, but I must give a try.


----------



## Joy

Foster


----------



## CookingOkasan

tonight I'm watching Corneliu Porumboiu's_ Police Adjective_


----------



## Guero101

Just finished watching Big Hero 6......... Wow!! That was an emotional movie!! Soooo goooood!


----------



## spCrossing

I watched Aliens (You know, the sequel to Alien) randomly one night on Spring Break last week.

It was awesome, plain and simple...and it was in the 80's...impressive stuff right there.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Fast & Furious 7


----------



## Alienfish

Tolonen.. some documentary-ish thing about the Finnish musician Jukka Tolonen. Sadly it was all in finnish with no subtitles but I kinda think I understood most of it.. his music was great though.


----------



## Delphine

I saw _Shaun the Sheep Movie_ and _Lost River_.


----------



## badcrumbs

Riftrax (guys from MST3K) came out with a new movie riff so obviously I had to buy and watch it. It was _The Incredible 2-Headed Transplant_, a horror/sci-fi movie from 1971 with Casey Kasem (no joke). There's a preview of it on the Rifftrax site, which I highly recommend.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Apple2012 said:


> Yesterday and today, I finished watching the original trilogy of Star Wars. I liked the fourth movie better, but the fifth and sixth movies are pretty good. I haven't watched the prequels yet. Don't know if I should, but I must give a try.


Skipping over the Phantom Menace might be a good idea. Nobody likes that movie.

I watched Apollo 13.


----------



## everfree

In theaters: Into the woods <3
At Home: Night at the museum 3 

Into the woods was amazing <3 But needed more johney depp <3 and night at the museum wasn't that bad but it wasn't as good as the first like most movies I have seen


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Illyana said:


> Skipping over the Phantom Menace might be a good idea. Nobody likes that movie.



I think that movie hardly relates to the whole plot of the saga (and how it's hard to understand). The real menace is its poor ratings, not the villains of the movie.


----------



## Improv

_The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug_. Pretty meh, _The Hobbit_ wasn't my favorite book & I had to try not to fall asleep during this movie. :v


----------



## ReXyx3

ssvv227 said:


> Coraline...my parents were watching it and i was obliged to explain what happened in the movie for them



I love Coraline! <3


----------



## Misaki Hime

I watch a majority of my movies at home, and the last one was Mean Girls I believe. I've seen it many times before, I just never get bored of it. In theaters though, the last movie I saw was Big Hero 6, which was about a month ago


----------



## KaraNari

I just watched Furious 7 last week in theatres and cried at the end! lmao I loved the movie


----------



## kassie

I just watched _The Babadook_ with my family and really liked it.


----------



## Trickilicky

I watched Over The Garden Wall when Cartoon Network were showing it as one long movie over the weekend, and I LOVED it! I've watched it 3 or 4 times since then! I can't stop singing "Potatoes and Molasses" ><


----------



## Peebers

Antique Bakery! The korean version  

I'm cryign because 







hELP


----------



## doveling

watched_ The Spiderwick Chronicles_, one of my favourite childhood movies (well I'm still a child but), it was great.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I still watch movies, but I no longer go to theaters.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> I still watch movies, but I no longer go to theaters.



that's sad though.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

poppet said:


> watched_ The Spiderwick Chronicles_, one of my favourite childhood movies (well I'm still a child but), it was great.



I remembered when I heard about it during my teenage years.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> that's sad though.



There aren't really any good movies anymore. The ones from the 70's, 80's, and 90's pretty much is what I would rather watch.


----------



## matt

James bond the man with the golden gun


----------



## Alienfish

matt said:


> James bond the man with the golden gun


One of my favorite James Bond. Old school ftw.

@apple: we have this place that sometimes screen oldies so I try to go when I can and if there is something I wanna watch. I really wish the normal theaters could screen non-Hollywood rubbish nowadays though.


----------



## HeyPatience

I watched Interstellar with my boyfriend last night, and it is a great movie!


----------



## hollowbunnie

In theaters: the hobbit!!
At home: fear and loathing in las vegas


----------



## matt

Noiru said:


> One of my favorite James Bond. Old school ftw.
> 
> @apple: we have this place that sometimes screen oldies so I try to go when I can and if there is something I wanna watch. I really wish the normal theaters could screen non-Hollywood rubbish nowadays though.



Recently got the bond 50 boxset because got rid of VCR TV combo and bond tapes.
Working my way through all films up to release of spectre later this year


----------



## Alienfish

Cool. I like the 60s-early 80s ones.. the later ones than that are too much technology.


----------



## Delphine

I saw _Jarhead_ (2005). We studied the beginning in class and I thought it looked like a nice movie buuut I should've remembered I don't like war movies (except _Full Metal Jacket_).


----------



## Delphine

Just watched _Schindler's List_ (1993)


----------



## kassie

I watched (then later re-watched) _Nightcrawler (2014)_ - so good.


----------



## Esphas

big hero 6, loved it


----------



## penguins

just finished psycho for like the 100th time 
good movie cx


----------



## doveling

big hero 6 
it wasn't as great as i expected but its ok i guess ah!!


----------



## Katattacc

I just saw "it follows" in theatres and it kinda sucked... i mean it was horrible but there was something about an std zombie that didn't really scare me lol. Infact it was kind of silly. The acting was ok tho.


----------



## Android

I saw _The Taking of Deborah Logan_ on Netflix. It was OK, but not the best horror flick I've seen. The found footage aspect of the movie was not completely necessary. Some ideas were stolen from the _Paranormal Activity _movies, and others were simply gimmicky. I understand they tried to be different by making these a student documentary instead of a home movie or a security tape, but in some parts it didn't make much sense. Why did the diegetic filmmakers create cool 3D graphics when their footage was basically unusable as a PhD thesis film? Was this done by Adam Robitel (the director) in order to differentiate his film from other found footage films?

The plot was not something new or exciting, although it was interesting to see a creepy old person instead of the clich? creepy child (unfortunately, the film did have one of those, but she did not out-spotlight Deborah Logan). Jill Larson (Deborah) was incredible in this, I believe her performance was what made this movie worthwhile, and I loved Anne Ramsey in _Mad About You_ so that was fun.

This movie could have been so much better if the writers focused more on the story and less in the gimmicky security videos and the lame jump scares. There was a scene where a face was visible during a jump scare for no particular reason, and it was baffling to me why it was there. To save you some time from watching it, here is the most exciting/creepy shot. I warn you, it might be incredibly disturbing:



Spoiler












If you like scary movies and don't really care about plot or anything silly like that, then watch it. If you truly want to be immersed in a movie's lore, then I'd recommend something else.

***/*****


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

I think the lat movie I saw was _The Power Of One_ I watched it in class a few weeks ago and now we have to write an argument essay on it ;-; the rough draft is due tomorrow but I only have half a sentance done ._. Wish me luck tonight with spilling out ~800 words on some thing I'm supposed to be argueing about. I literally have no idea what I'm supposed to be argueing about tho sooo...


----------



## RebeccaShay

Last movie I saw in theaters was _Get Hard._ Only reason I went to see it is because Will Ferrell is in it. I was actually quite surprised that I liked it as much as I did


----------



## Delphine

_The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari_ (1920)


----------



## Alienfish

Delphine said:


> _The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari_ (1920)



Nice, that one is really good


----------



## CookingOkasan

Godard's _Two or Three Things I Know About Her_

honestly I had only seen two or three Godard films before I started working at the video store. Now I've seen a solid 75-80% of his directorial works and he is definitely my favorite director atm.


----------



## Boycrosser

Last one I watched was Baymax I think!
Really sad...;;
Anyone else watched it?
The beginning just killed me and I really liked the movie
Not better than Frozen though, sorry not sorry :l...


----------



## Delphine

CookingOkasan said:


> Godard's _Two or Three Things I Know About Her_
> 
> honestly I had only seen two or three Godard films before I started working at the video store. Now I've seen a solid 75-80% of his directorial works and he is definitely my favorite director atm.



I only saw _Breathless_ and _Charlotte and V?ronique or: All Boys are Called Patrick_ and I must say I really didn't enjoy them, but I found them both to be really interesting, so I'll be sure to take a look at the rest of his work (or at least his major movies).


----------



## Android

Delphine said:


> _The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari_ (1920)



Ever seen the skit in Portlandia about that movie? Well, it is less about the movie and more about the type of people that watch that.


----------



## Delphine

Android said:


> Ever seen the skit in Portlandia about that movie? Well, it is less about the movie and more about the type of people that watch that.



I just watched it, it was pretty funny! n_n


----------



## doggaroo

I don't like movie theaters at all!  The last movie I watched was Jurassic Park on vhs lmao


----------



## CookingOkasan

Delphine said:


> I only saw _Breathless_ and _Charlotte and V?ronique or: All Boys are Called Patrick_ and I must say I really didn't enjoy them, but I found them both to be really interesting, so I'll be sure to take a look at the rest of his work (or at least his major movies).



Aww I love both of those haha
_Pierrot le Fou_ is probably my favorite that I've seen of his. He just has so many amazing films. Idk it might just be a personal preference thing though!


----------



## Alienfish

CookingOkasan said:


> Godard's _Two or Three Things I Know About Her_
> 
> honestly I had only seen two or three Godard films before I started working at the video store. Now I've seen a solid 75-80% of his directorial works and he is definitely my favorite director atm.



Cool. I've only seen Vivre sa vie and Pierrot le fou (in class for film studies) and I really liked Vivre sa vie, the other was alright imo


----------



## Kissyme100

I watched the longest ride. I thought it was going to be super cheesey but it wasn't that bad in my opinion.


----------



## dude98

Watching The Great Gatsby as Im reading in class


----------



## Alienfish

_Still Alice_ (2014)

Really good, way better than I thought. Tbh Kristen Stewart was as good as Julianne Moore imo


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Back to the Future II. So I watched the original Back to the Future and the one in 2015, but I still have one more to go.

My goal by the end of the year as of now is to watch Part 3 of Back to the Future and all of the prequels of Star Wars. I don't care if any of them are good or bad, but I must give a try.


----------



## kaylagirl

The Longest Ride and Unfriended. Both were worth a watch.


----------



## snapdragon

Oh goodness...now, I can't remember what it's called!

I watched a documentary about James Cameron and his journey to the deepest part of the ocean. It was a bit on the corny side, but it was so interesting to see the creatures that he came across.

If you are interested in documentaries or animal life, I would recommend it!


----------



## Delphine

_The Secret of Kells_ (2009) and this evening my friends and I watched _The Exorcist_ (1973).


----------



## kassie

I watched _Unbroken_ a few days ago. Amazing movie.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Unfriended. 

It was pretty awesome. I expected to go in there, laughing at another bad horror movie, but it was actually quite scary and I didn't see the ending coming. The deaths were quite grotesque as well. I give it a B+.


----------



## dj_mask

Just saw Dead Poet's Society for the first time.

Robin Williams was awesome in that!


----------



## Flowergender

Into the Wild (2007) dir. by Sean Penn. It was really good, had to watch it for an English paper I have to write. It was much sadder than the book, I guess because you're watching a real person, even if it's not the exact real person still very moving, 10/10 would recommend.


----------



## CookingOkasan

_Forever Mozart_

honestly this one went right over my head. I enjoyed it aesthetically but definitely not my favorite of his.


----------



## June

my mom has a mom crush on chris hemsworth so a couple of days ago i sat through thor: into the dark world


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Babadook


----------



## Delphine

_Porco Rosso_ (1992)


----------



## lazuli

uhh i think it was i know what you did last summer?? i remember seeing it like a year ago
havnt been to the cinema in months hahah.


----------



## Delphine

Just finished _Donnie Darko_ (2001)


----------



## matt

Just finished watching Bond the spy who loved me
About to watch ANNABELLE before starting moonraker


----------



## Finnian

uhh Berserk the remake.
the first movie.
I wouldn't have watched it if i knew it was a three part thing ughhh.


----------



## ATotsSpot

50 First Dates


----------



## Delphine

_Little Shop of Horrors_ (1986)
Three movies in one day. Happy life.


----------



## Tao

I watched Oldboy.

That movie is weird.

It turns out that the movie is about out a guy who gets locked in a room for 15 years and his wife gets killed essentially as part of an elaborate plan to make him have sex with his own daughter.


This is why I don't watch Korean movies.




Spoiler



I didn't feel a legit spoiler was needed on an obscure 12 year old Korean movie about revenge and incest.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Tao said:


> I watched Oldboy.
> 
> That movie is weird.
> 
> It turns out that the movie is about out a guy who gets locked in a room for 15 years and his wife gets killed essentially as part of an elaborate plan to make him have sex with his own daughter.
> 
> 
> This is why I don't watch Korean movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't feel a legit spoiler was needed on an obscure 12 year old Korean movie about revenge and incest.



It's not obscure. The movie has an international cult following, an American remake, and was rated by Bravo as the second most terrifying horror movie of all time back in, like, 2006. It's considered a horror movie masterpiece.


----------



## badcrumbs

Triple-feature last night: 
Jack the Giant Killer (1962 - hilariously bad) 
R.O.T.O.R. (1987 - also hilariously bad) 
Toonstone (2014)

I love Toonstone's animation (same as Doraleous and Associates) and I highly recommend the movie. Preview of it here.


----------



## Pheenic

Theaters: Mockingjay Part 1
Home: Lucy


----------



## Alienfish

Tao said:


> I watched Oldboy.
> 
> That movie is weird.
> 
> It turns out that the movie is about out a guy who gets locked in a room for 15 years and his wife gets killed essentially as part of an elaborate plan to make him have sex with his own daughter.
> 
> 
> This is why I don't watch Korean movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't feel a legit spoiler was needed on an obscure 12 year old Korean movie about revenge and incest.


Now I need to watch this  Thanks!


----------



## kassie

I watched _Whiplash_ (2014). As much as I dislike Miles Teller, the movie was still quite enjoyable.
And I'm getting closer to finishing all the movies I missed in 2014


----------



## Tao

MagicalCat590 said:


> It's not obscure. The movie has an international cult following, an American remake, and was rated by Bravo as the second most terrifying horror movie of all time back in, like, 2006. It's considered a horror movie masterpiece.



I know it's highly rated but there's only very few times I've ever heard it mentioned at all. I only watched it for the corridor fight expecting a slightly different movie (still good, just different).


I don't really understand how it's horror but...Okay I guess  Seemed more like a thriller.


Do I even need to ask what was changed in the American version? I don't particularly see what was wrong with the one I watched.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Tao said:


> I know it's highly rated but there's only very few times I've ever heard it mentioned at all. I only watched it for the corridor fight expecting a slightly different movie (still good, just different).
> 
> 
> I don't really understand how it's horror but...Okay I guess  Seemed more like a thriller.
> 
> 
> Do I even need to ask what was changed in the American version? I don't particularly see what was wrong with the one I watched.



It's a psychological thriller. What's so terrifying about it is the idea of someone actually locking you away, altering your child's memory and identity, and forcing you to sleep with them. I mean, unless, the idea of banging any of your immediate family members doesn't completely gross you out then I'm having a hard understanding why you don't find it scary.......

They took all the Korean symbolism out, made everyone white, and changed the ending. It's a terrible remake. Don't bother with it.


----------



## Tao

MagicalCat590 said:


> It's a psychological thriller. What's so terrifying about it is the idea of someone actually locking you away, altering your child's memory and identity, and forcing you to sleep with them. I mean, unless, the idea of banging any of your immediate family members doesn't completely gross you out then I'm having a hard understanding why you don't find it scary.......
> 
> They took all the Korean symbolism out, made everyone white, and changed the ending. It's a terrible remake. Don't bother with it.



I understand how it can be a scary thing, but not how the movie itself is a horror. There's many movies that have horrific overtones or insinuate awful things, I wouldn't call them horror though.


And I guessed as much. I don't often bother with remakes anyway, they usually leave me disappointed.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Tao said:


> I understand how it can be a scary thing, but not how the movie itself is a horror. There's many movies that have horrific overtones or insinuate awful things, I wouldn't call them horror though.
> 
> 
> And I guessed as much. I don't often bother with remakes anyway, they usually leave me disappointed.



Yeah but that's Asian horror movies work a lot of the time. They tend to be psychological thrillers or gorers. This because symbolism is, like, a huge integral part of their culture, specifically in Japan.


----------



## Trickilicky

I watched Thor 2 at the weekend with my sister, and Loki would seriously get it. The film was good too!


----------



## Sumia

I was going to says _It follows_ from two weeks ago in cinema but I just remembered I saw _Big Hero 6_ last week lol. At home yesterday it was _Breakfast Club_.


----------



## ATotsSpot

Sumia said:


> I was going to says _It follows_ from two weeks ago in cinema but I just remembered I saw _Big Hero 6_ las week lol. At home yesterday it was _Breakfast Club_.



I love The Breakfast Club and all of those eighties brat pack films.

I watched Penguins of Madagascar over the weekend......some funny references in there....meh.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Noiru said:


> Now I need to watch this  Thanks!



It's part of a trilogy of films. _The Vengeance Trilogy_. I would recommend watching all three. I prefer _Sympathy for Lady Vengeance_ over _Oldboy _but that's because I'm a damn lame.

if you like _Oldboy _you should check out _I Saw the Devil_. The lead role of _Oldboy _plays as a real monster of a villain. it's a great movie!


----------



## Alienfish

Thanks, I'll have these a go when I got the time. Still have a bunch of crap I need to watch though -w-


----------



## kassie

_The Taking of Deborah Logan_ (2014) - creepy as hell.


----------



## Piggles

The last movie I watched was Mockingjay. Finally. 
My bf got  me it for our anniversary, its was okay! 
I much preferred the books!


----------



## CookingOkasan

Andrey Zvyagintsev's _Leviathan_
and
 Korn?l Mundrucz?'s _White God_


----------



## Delphine

Saw _Home_ in theaters, and some _Harry Potter_ movies (number one, three and four), and then my friend and I watched _Thelma and Louise_ (1991).


----------



## Nay

Rewatched Forrest Gump yesterday 

I watched it for Jenny tbh


----------



## Quill

Watched Jupiter Ascending last night, it was pretty good but had serious pacing issues that meant it unfortunately did not live up to its potential. Last movie I saw in theatres I think was Big Hero 6, which was amazing and I will hear no criticisms.


----------



## MishMeesh

The Tale of the Princess Kaguya. I cried a bunch. It's definitely one of my most favourite Ghibli movies, and I am a major Studio Ghibli fan.


----------



## CookingOkasan

rewatched Trier's _Reprise_
I need to take a break from movies for a few days. I'm emotionally exhausted from watching too many f'd up dramas and thrillers this week...


----------



## Katattacc

Watched Insidious 2 last night. It's alright, not scary but interesting in a creepy way. I saw the trailer for insidious 3 and i thought it looked pretty horrifying so i'm excited lol. Thought I might as well catch myself up on the one i missed in anticiption for the 3rd.


----------



## Fa11enInsanity

Last movie I saw in theaters was harry potter and the deathly hallows part 2.
And just now I finished watching howl's moving castle.


----------



## Delphine

_The Artist_ (2011)


----------



## Delphine

Saw _Avengers: Age Of Ultron_ in theaters and then _Annie Hall_ (1977) at home.


----------



## matt

Annabelle


----------



## KeybladePony

In theaters? Kingsmen.
Otherwise? Harry Potter & The Deathly Hallows Part 2 (Series Rewatch).
Animated? My Little Pony: Equestria Girls - Rainbow Rocks (Rewatch).


----------



## ATotsSpot

Technically not movies, but I watched a bunch of serial killer documentaries last night.  I just love those!


----------



## creamyy

I watched cinderella at the cinema


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Latest I've seen was pleasantville


----------



## Tao

Dredd.


I've put it off since release despite being a big Judge Dredd fan since I really didn't expect it to be worth watching, especially after the older Stallone version left a nasty memory for me in terms of live action Dredd movies.


I liked Dredd though. It felt a lot more loyal to the 'feeling' of the comic books, especially with them never showing Dredd's face and not shoehorning a friggin' romantic interest in for the 'casual movie goers'. It was kind of like it was made with existing fans in mind, especially since the film dropped you in without explaining every little detail or giving an origin story. I really appreciated that since I'm absolutely sick of 'origin stories' for things I already know about, it wastes so much friggin' time!


I don't know how well it did on release (I'm guessing not that great?) but I wouldn't mind a sequel, especially if Judge Death is involved :3


----------



## ThatLancer

Mad Max: Road Warrior, followed by Ice Age 4. Definitely liked Road Warrior the best haha


----------



## Libra

Star Trek Into Darkness. I absolutely loved the movie. <3


----------



## Delphine

_Speed Racer_ (2008)... It's a friend of mine's favorite movie... I really don't understand why. But the colors and editing were cool.


----------



## Alienfish

ATotsSpot said:


> Technically not movies, but I watched a bunch of serial killer documentaries last night.  I just love those!



I loved those... Snapped or something I think it was called, it was about women who murdered (that's what they gave it as a name in swedish) I miss watching that


----------



## spCrossing

I finally saw Sprited Away a few days ago, after a long ass time of not seeing it.

Great movie, that's all.


----------



## doggaroo

I watched part of Brother Bear at work today


----------



## Seasick

The Truman Show

Its a really interesting movie we got to watch in class  (Its a about a dude who was raised as a TV star right from when he was born, but he has no idea)


----------



## Alienfish

doctorVantas said:


> The Truman Show
> 
> Its a really interesting movie we got to watch in class  (Its a about a dude who was raised as a TV star right from when he was born, but he has no idea)



Had to watch that in class too. Jim Carrey is overrated af but it's alright ^^


----------



## pouiou1

It's not a moovie, but it' s walking dead 8]


----------



## Meijin Kurito

Fast Seven


----------



## Pastel Princess

The last movie I saw in theaters was Big Hero 6 (I don't go out much).


----------



## hollowbunnie

In theaters: the hobbit! (Very good!)
At. Home: probably this documentary on netflix about ancient egypt


----------



## Kitty2201

I watched The Karate Kid last night at home


----------



## Delphine

_Cats Don't Dance_ (1997), now watching _Coraline_ (2009)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I watched the new Annie movie last night. It was much worse than I was expecting. They overadvertised the movie and had well-known actors in it, but the songs were terrible. I didn't think it was going to be a musical, but even judging it as a musical it was pretty bad. Some of the characters had unreal personalities too.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Babadook is f'd up good


----------



## Delphine

Just finished _Panic Room_ (2002)


----------



## kikiiii

saw chappie yesterday night lol


----------



## Winter_Soldier

Avengers; Age of Ultron at the midnight showing. Such a good film!!!
Also went to the premier the day before in London, got to meet a few of the cast!  

But yes the Avengers, just go see!!


----------



## Kailah

the last movie i watched in theatres was woman in black 2 and then the last at home was safe haven! c:


----------



## K9Ike

Cinderella.


----------



## Delphine

Finished _Mary and Max_ (2009)... what a masterpiece, I loved it.
My eyes are kind of burning after watching four movies in one afternoon though.


----------



## abby534534

Just finished Cleopatra on Netflix... I had to watch it in 5 sittings though! It was so long, but it was cool to see Elizabeth Taylor in all those crazy costumes.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

The Rise of the Guardians was on TV yesterday so I decided to watch it.


----------



## Mariah

Delphine said:


> Finished _Mary and Max_ (2009)... what a masterpiece, I loved it.
> My eyes are kind of burning after watching four movies in one afternoon though.



I love that movie. It's one of my favorites. 

The last movie I saw was Big Hero 6. It wasn't awful.


----------



## Dae Min

The Angry Video Game Nerd movie....

I could have lived my entire life without seeing that. I regret everything


----------



## irishxprincess87

In theaters: Unfriended
At home: Princess Diaries 2


----------



## Ragdoll

The Happening, and the actor main character was kinda bad tbh

he's much better now though lol.


----------



## Tremens

Wolf children. I cried.


----------



## CookingOkasan

I watched Ki-duk Kim's _Spring Summer Fall Winter and Spring_, _The Bow_ and _3-iron_ today.
very emotional day ahahah............


----------



## Alienfish

_Erotikon_ (1920)

Quite the humorous silent movie. And the dresses and ballet costumes are fantastic.


----------



## tumut

Wake in Fright (1971)
pretty intense, super eerie.


----------



## Android

I watched the original Scream trilogy. Might watch the fourth one, since I must finish what I already started.

I like the first two, don't know why I hadn't watched them before. The third one is lame (not enough stabbing or character development), and I know Emma Roberts is in the fourth so don't really know what to expect.


----------



## Delphine

_Avengers: Age Of Ultron_ AGAIN because I promised my best friend I would watch it with him...


----------



## azukitan

Sir Integra said:


> The Happening, and the actor main character was kinda bad tbh
> 
> he's much better now though lol.



That movie is bad on so many levels Dx

Last movie I watched was *Hot Rod* w/ Andy Samberg, lol.


----------



## Imbri

_The Breakfast Club_. My date and I tuned in last night and kept trying to top each other with how many lines we remembered.


----------



## Kitty2201

Watched Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl at home

One of my favorite movies


----------



## Nay

I'm seeing the Avenger's movie 2morrow but no expectations.

last week I saw a spanish horror/thriller about a psychopathic stalker called Sleep Tight, very interesting but also freaky as heck, I'm terrible with horror movies & this one was no different. The thing that kept me interested was the motives of the stalker (who is the main character of the movie)


----------



## Ramza

*At home:*Stand By Me
*In theathers:* Avengers 2

My first time watching Stand By Me and I see why it's a classic. It was an overall great and bittersweet coming of age story. The characters had a nice balance of maturity and immaturity as they should being a group of four 12-year-old boys. It felt nostalgic and the ending line was a really hard hitting blow leaving you to want to chase that since of nostalgia.

Avengers 2 was alright for what it was. I didn't plan of seeing it to begin with, just got offered by friends to see it. As far as pacing goes, I feel as if Avengers 2 is better than the first movie. The action sequences are choreographed even more stylish and the overall timing of them are fair, never dragging on too long or cutting it off short. The main complaint here is Joss Whedon's writing and how tiring it gets at times. With Whedon, everyone has to have a sarcastic quip and it's very annoying at this point. Just watch it accepting it's made with style over substance (as you should with any superhero movie) and you should be entertained for 2 hours.


----------



## cutiepiezell

Last movie I watched in theaters I really don't remember, it was too long ago xD
This morning, at home, I was watching Frozen in Portuguese dub .-. The songs sounded pathetic xD


----------



## Bowie

I just got down to watching The Man Who Fell to Earth, and it was so sad. I don't want to give away anything about it to those yet to have seen it, but it's very sad. It's fantastic, but it's very sad. It's actually quite depressing when you consider the end result of everything he'd done throughout the film.


----------



## Peebers

Pink Flamingo. 

Some scenes were.. _interesting_.


----------



## Ken1997

Avengers: Age of Ultron.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Just watched Life After Beth yesterday. It wasn't bad but it wasn't "good" either. The being said I kind of liked it. Most because I am in love with Aubrey Plaza but...


----------



## Delphine

Saw _Jaws_ (1974) at home and _Ouija_ (2014) in theaters
I had never seen _Jaws_ entirely, only extracts. _Ouija_ was a terrible "horror" movie based only on jumpscares. I fell asleep at some point.


----------



## Alienfish

Delphine said:


> Saw _Jaws_ (1974) at home and _Ouija_ (2014) in theaters
> I had never seen _Jaws_ entirely, only extracts. _Ouija_ was a terrible "horror" movie based only on jumpscares. I fell asleep at some point.



Jaws is awesome. But I tend to like the 70s aesthetics, so :3

Ouija seems boring indeed.


----------



## EndlessElements

Ask Me Anything


----------



## Tao

I watched the Powerpuff Girls movie. It's only like an hour long so it's more like a special episode than anything, but it says 'movie' in the title.




Delphine said:


> Saw _Jaws_ (1974) at home and _Ouija_ (2014) in theaters
> I had never seen _Jaws_ entirely, only extracts. _Ouija_ was a terrible "horror" movie based only on jumpscares. I fell asleep at some point.




Jumpscares and/or excessive gore are pretty much the definition of 'horror' these days...Pretty much why I don't bother with horror movies anymore.


----------



## Alienfish

Tao said:


> Jumpscares and/or excessive gore are pretty much the definition of 'horror' these days...Pretty much why I don't bother with horror movies anymore.



Yeah, I miss the old ones where it was actual creepy feeling rather than these.


----------



## Cazqui

Insurgent.


----------



## Delphine

Noiru said:


> Yeah, I miss the old ones where it was actual creepy feeling rather than these.



Same.

Also just finished _Silverado_ (1985)


----------



## Delphine

Kicking this thread a little

Recently saw _A Thousand Times Good Night_ (2013) as well as _Mad Max_ (1979), which was playing in theaters again, it was cool to watch it on a big screen.


----------



## DaCoSim

Watching 50 Shades of Grey ;P right now. Lol!


----------



## randomkay

Big hero 6


----------



## TheGreatBrain

The Avengers. Loved it.


----------



## Llust

Unfriended, it was amazing cx


----------



## Bowie

The Man Who Fell to Earth.


----------



## Ramza

I friend suggested we all watch Nacho Libre after it being around 8-9 years since any of us have seen it.
Some how it managed to age like wine.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Uhh...Last night I watched a movie called Expelled on Netflix. It was hilarious to me, at the time, but now that I think back, it was actually kind of stupid xD


----------



## ellabella12345

Unfriended. Mixed opinion. It was okay? not really scary.


----------



## Delphine

In theaters, it was _Partisan_, which I thought was amazing.
At home, I watched _The Green Mile_ (1999) and loved it.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Here Comes The Boom. I loved it.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

I watched The Worlds End with the BF


----------



## EpicLazer

Age of Ultron with 2 of my friends.

It was good.

You should see it too.

Unless you don't like superheroes.

Whatever you wanna do.


----------



## Delphine

Just finished _The Darjeeling Limited_ (2007). Probably my favorite by Wes Anderson, followed closely by _Fantastic Mr. Fox_.


----------



## CookingOkasan

^I _hateeee _wes anderson. idk I like his films (especially his earlier work) but at the same time I hate them... I think I just reallly dislike his stupid dollhouse aesthetic^

Xavier Dolan's _Mommy_

it was damn good!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Time Traveler: The Girl Who Leapt Through Time. (2010)


----------



## Peebers

Theaters: Avengers (Age of Ultron) 
Home: The Truman Show


----------



## Liseli

Big Hero 6.


----------



## Delphine

CookingOkasan said:


> ^I _hateeee _wes anderson. idk I like his films (especially his earlier work) but at the same time I hate them... I think I just reallly dislike his stupid dollhouse aesthetic^
> 
> Xavier Dolan's _Mommy_
> 
> it was damn good!



Haha well I guess it is a very mannered mise en scene, but that's one of the reasons that make me like it I guess ^___^

And _Mommy_ was such a great movie, have to agree on that!


----------



## Starwarriormarth

At home was probably the village by M night shyamalan  lol... This was one of his better movies before he made the well known disaster, the last airbender.


----------



## Delphine

_The Royal Tenenbaums_ (2001) (shoutout to CookingOkasan)


----------



## woodlandmermaid

The last movie I saw in theaters was Cinderella. The last movie I have seen at home was The Great Mouse Detective.


----------



## cannedcommunism

They Came Together.

The satire in this film is so accurate.


----------



## mogyay

i'm just back from seeing unfriended at the cinema~~~


----------



## tumut

I just watched the Dark Crystal, it was pretty good.


----------



## mugii

moonrise kingdom (2012)!


----------



## Naiad

i saw The Book of Life at home a few days ago c:

i think the last time I was in a theatre was years ago for Wreck It Ralph


----------



## Alienfish

Starwarriormarth said:


> At home was probably the village by M night shyamalan  lol... This was one of his better movies before he made the well known disaster, the last airbender.



oh god that airbender is so bad, thanks for the reminder. 

hoping to catch up on a few films soon. thanks tv for finally airing something else than dumb action or romantic comedies


----------



## Rizies

I just saw Hot Pursuit last night in the theaters, and my last movie that I watched at home was Pitch Perfect (in prep for the second one I'll see this weekend).

I consider myself to be a bit of a movie buff, so I see a lot of movies in theaters during the summer.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Avengers: Age of Ultron

It was good, but for an Avengers movie it could have been better. I'm not really sure what they were trying to do with Black Widow and Hulk with that attempted romance between them. They already tried that in the second Captain America movie with her and Captain America. I thought the movie deserved an 8/10 overall. It felt a little off.


----------



## MBaku

Django Unchained. I love Quentin Tarantino movies.


----------



## the_viper

Just saw Avengers as well, I really didn't enjoy it. 

I really don't like the way the Marvel movies are being made, DC seems to be doing a much better job


----------



## Joy

Night at the Museum


----------



## realfolkblues

Avengers:Age of Ultron & Earthbound


----------



## abby534534

Forrest Gump on netflix instant. That movie makes me cry EVERY TIME. Love it though.


----------



## Ramza

_Sunset Boulevard_ (1950)

*WHOOOOOOAAA!!! *

It was good. Netflix is offering it at the moment, check it out.


----------



## ILOVEVHS

...the Animal Crossing movie. xD

I like Slice of Life anime, so it's a personal favorite of mine now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Okay, I just watched the Phantom Menace, and here are my opinions:

Unlike most watchers who would give it an F (high or low), I think it's more of a C-tier film. In my opinion, I find it rather stupid to hate an entire film because of one character (unless if it's the main character, but Jar-Jar isn't the main character). If anything, here are the problems in the entire movie:



Spoiler: Chaos in the Phantom Menace



1. The robots in the trade federation were ugly looking (and not as good as the clone troopers).
2. It kinda got boring in some of the scenes.
3. It lacked a central protagonist.
4. I don't know how the senator that made peace became evil (I'm referring to Return of the Jedi).
5. Darth Maul didn't stand out enough to be the main antagonist.



But if there are somethings I liked, it was the movie with my favorite Yoda quote. It also had more female characters, Qui-Gon, and one of my favorite Star Wars characters of all time, R2-D2.

Interesting fact: R2-D2 was the only Star Wars character to be in all six movies while never changing character design movie to movie.


----------



## Celestefey

How To Train Your Dragon 2. My favourite film at the moment! (but it is definitely one of my favourite films of all time)


----------



## Delphine

_Mad Max: Fury Road_. Pure awesomeness.


----------



## Ashuro

The Avengers. The second one.


----------



## ashjaed

Currently watching She's The Man. Because Shakespeare remakes and Amanda Bynes give me life.


----------



## Jamborenium

cat soup


----------



## butterflygems31

Pitch Perfect 2.


----------



## CookingOkasan

watched the Mad Max trilogy last night to get prepared for seeing _Fury Road_ tonight!


----------



## shunishu

Mommy  (by Xavier Dolan) :O


----------



## Kailah

I just watched all of the Jurassic Park movies.. kinda addicted to dinosaurs. Jurassic World comes out two days before my birthday, so excited! Aaah.


----------



## Alienfish

_Citizen Kane_ (1941)

I liked it a lot, for sure and it is very well-made but I don't think it deserves 'best movie ever' of whatever people think about it. It's a good story and interesting characters, but then a lot of movies have that. Even though I had a good time figuring out 'Rosebud'.


----------



## emzybob1

Wolf children  so sad but beautiful!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like gladiator, lord of the rings and hobbit


----------



## CookingOkasan

Noiru said:


> _Citizen Kane_ (1941)
> 
> I liked it a lot, for sure and it is very well-made but I don't think it deserves 'best movie ever' of whatever people think about it. It's a good story and interesting characters, but then a lot of movies have that. Even though I had a good time figuring out 'Rosebud'.



^^^^^ citizen kane is obv amazing and an important classic but I cringe when I hear it referred to as the greatest film ever made ^^^^^


----------



## Alienfish

CookingOkasan said:


> ^^^^^ citizen kane is obv amazing and an important classic but I cringe when I hear it referred to as the greatest film ever made ^^^^^



yeah exactly my thoughts summarized lol


----------



## Libra

_The Da Vinci Code_ which is probably like the seventh or eight time I've seen it, but together with _Angels & Demons_ it's actually the only movie that I enjoy watching more than once.


----------



## Delphine

CookingOkasan said:


> ^^^^^ citizen kane is obv amazing and an important classic but I cringe when I hear it referred to as the greatest film ever made ^^^^^





Noiru said:


> yeah exactly my thoughts summarized lol



Same same

Saw _Annabelle_ (2014) last night with two friends, we weren't expecting anything great so no disappointment. But then we watched _Who Framed Roger Rabbit?_ (1988) because we were scared we might have nightmares, so we felt like we needed something cheerful. I was super happy because it is by far my favorite movie and I think I'll watch it again today with director's commentary.


----------



## Ramza

_The Graduate_ (1967). It started off very strong, the directing was fantastic at first, they really knew how to convey that hopeless, existential feeling that the main character gave off. It's transitions were fantastic as well, by far some of the most clever transitions I've ever seen.
Then it just falls apart when the "_main_ love interest" is introduced and it ends up feeling like nothing more than a creepy attempt  at a romantic comedy in the 60s, but for some reason the editing and directing becomes inconsistent. It's as if you're watching a completely different movie. The only thing I could say I really liked from the last half was the final shot.


----------



## Alienfish

34423 said:


> _The Graduate_ (1967). It started off very strong, the directing was fantastic at first, they really knew how to convey that hopeless, existential feeling that the main character gave off. It's transitions were fantastic as well, by far some of the most clever transitions I've ever seen.
> Then it just falls apart when the "_main_ love interest" is introduced and it ends up feeling like nothing more than a creepy attempt  at a romantic comedy in the 60s, but for some reason the editing and directing becomes inconsistent. It's as if you're watching a completely different movie. The only thing I could say I really liked from the last half was the final shot.



Dman I want to see this.. late 60s ftw


----------



## Ramza

Noiru said:


> Dman I want to see this.. late 60s ftw



It's great if you wanna listen to a lot of Simon and Garfunkle.


----------



## LilyACNL

Wow, Um last movie? I recall it being pitch perfect, it was a great movie btw////


----------



## KiloPatches

I just saw Mad Max: Fury Road In theatres yesterday. It was okay. XD My boyfriend LOVED it. That was one of the first times we have had different opinions on a movie. Usually we have similar tastes in movies. Not for Mad Max. Haha.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Pitch Perfect 2! It was amazing! Just saw it today with my best friend!


----------



## Pharaoh

Big Eyes, it was kind of good.


----------



## Marmoset

Pharaoh said:


> Big Eyes, it was kind of good.



Soundtrack for that is brilliant. Haven't seen the movie, though, heh.

Avengers 2! Wasn't half bad.


----------



## Alienfish

34423 said:


> It's great if you wanna listen to a lot of Simon and Garfunkel.



fix'd

yeah they are good too so yer m8


----------



## honeymoo

American Wedding


----------



## Flowergender

Pitch Perfect 2.
Super cliche, but Hella funny.


----------



## Delphine

_American Beauty_ (1999)


----------



## Swiftstream

Pitch Perfect 2.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Pedro Almod?var's _Talk to Her_


----------



## 00jachna

Schindlers list

Tied with The shawshank redemtion for my favorite movie


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Avengers: Age of Ultron was great


----------



## Kanaa

Glory


----------



## peachy13

Umm last one at the movies was the Spongebob one. At home... I honestly don't remember lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I just finished Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones. There's one more Star Wars movie I have yet to see, and it's the third one (last one released so far). It was better than the phantom menace, but still towards my bottom list.


----------



## Kitty2201

Last movie I watched was Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides


----------



## Dae Min

Coraline

That movie still gives me chills >< I love it


----------



## Alienfish

_Hair_ (1979)

It's awesome. I never get tired of watching it..


----------



## SallyWilliams

I just finished watching Pitch Perfect 2 and Mad Max in theaters. Both movies were great! I didn't regret the price I had to pay for watching 2 movies in one day. They were worth it!


----------



## shunishu

'Ewoks - Battle for Endor' xD


----------



## CookingOkasan

oh my god. I finally watched Fury Road and my stomach is still in a huge knot.
I didn't sleep until 6am because I had so much adrenaline after watching that movie.
my eyes were burning when I left the theater because I probably blinked like 2 times in the 2 hours I was sitting there.

In 22 years, have literally never seen a single movie in mainstream blockbuster theaters that was worth seeing until I saw Fury Road.

It was so amazing. Perfectly accessible to the mainstream entry-level movie goer but also dripping with Mad Max consistencies.
Literally the attention paid to Max's costume throughout the series is enough to make me want to die because it's so fantastic and accurate ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

go watch the mad max trilogy then watch fury road and get ready to have a f---ing death grip on the proverbial edge of your seat.


----------



## badcrumbs

CookingOkasan said:


> oh my god. I finally watched Fury Road and my stomach is still in a huge knot.



Wow, must have been good. I think I'm gonna go see it on Saturday and now you have my expectations super high, haha.

But, I just watched this movie last night and it may just be one of my favorite bad movies of all time. Ugh, it was so awful but I love that, so in my opinion it was ****ing awesome.


Spoiler: The Sword and the Sorcerer


----------



## Delphine

CookingOkasan said:


> oh my god. I finally watched Fury Road and my stomach is still in a huge knot.



Such an awesome movie, I had the time of my life watching it, glad you loved it. What I like is that it's accessible and enjoyable for everyone. I think I'll go see it in theaters several time, it's amazing to see it on the big screen (Imax ftw)!


----------



## mogyay

joining the mad max hype train, such a fantastic movie! every character was absolutely outstanding (and i didn't think my crush on charlize theron could grow anymore after prometheus). for anyone worrying, it definitely stands it's own to the previous films (if not better imo)

also nicolous hoult <3 probably going to splash some cold water on my face now


----------



## aetherene

I watched Pitch Perfect 2 with my friends yesterday. It was pretty funny, though I think the first one was a lot funnier.

I'm probably gonna end up watching Mad Max soon as well.


----------



## MishMeesh

Mad Max: Fury Road

The Doof Warrior (awesome guy with the electric guitar that shoots fire) stole every scene he was in. I kind of want to be him for halloween.

Seriously, it is such a great movie. Easily my favourite of 2015 so far.


----------



## Griffin_Europe

The Fault in our Stars ... (liked it)


----------



## Delphine

_Mad Max: Fury Road_ again in theaters n_n


----------



## Delphine

_Only God Forgives_ (2013). Meh. Typically the kind of movies I don't enjoy watching.


----------



## Chris01

I saw pitch perfect two recently, meh can't complain it was OK lol


----------



## Nicole.

Love Actually.


----------



## ReXyx3

Girl Interrupted, for like the 100th time. It's such a great movie/book.


----------



## Kuroh

Avengers: Age of Ultron


----------



## kikiiii

age of adaline aka the worst movie i have ever had to sit through bluh


----------



## abby534534

Just watched Unbroken. It was okay... the book was way better. I don't think Angelina Jolie is the best director.


----------



## Javocado

Tomorrowland and it was eh


----------



## Delphine

_Sunset Boulevard_ (1950)


----------



## aetherene

All right, last movie I saw was just tonight. I watched Mad Max: Fury Road with my boyfriend. It was really good even though I had no idea what was going on in the beginning, it became clearer on what was going on.

Tomorrow I'm going to go watch Poltergeist with my friends. I'm not entirely happy about it because I'm an absolute wuss when it comes to scary movies. >_< But one of my other friends is also deadly scared so we can be scared together.


----------



## Jamborenium

Big Hero 6, I loved it, it was really good IMO


----------



## Pharaoh

The Grand Budapest Hotel, which was better the first time I saw it.


----------



## Penny Lane

The Devil and Daniel Johnston (it's a documentary about the folk singer Daniel Johnston)


----------



## Improv

_Poltergeist_ (2015). It wasn't as good as I was anticipating, but maybe one day I'll find the 1982 version and watch it.


----------



## Kirindrake

Nebudelic said:


> Big Hero 6, I loved it, it was really good IMO



Same here, saw it three times actually XD Such a great movie, recommend it! <3


----------



## Kirindrake

Odd, I didn't mean to post twice. =/


----------



## TheGreatBrain

French Kiss with Meg Ryan. It's the third time I've seen it, but it's so cute. I love romantic comedies.


----------



## CookingOkasan

rewatched _It Follows_ with a few friends who were ~scared to watch it alone~


----------



## MissLily123

Furious 7


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I just saw Mad Max in theaters yesterday, and very surprisingly, had a lot more female influence than I was expecting from an action movie about cars in the dessert. It left me at a loss for words.


----------



## ibelleS

Poltergeist, and before that, the new remake.


----------



## EndlessElements

^^ i may have to see it, then


----------



## Delphine

CookingOkasan said:


> rewatched _It Follows_ with a few friends who were ~scared to watch it alone~



I loved that movie so much! The rest of my friends weren't as excited as I was, though.

Back to the main topic, last movie I've seen is _The Fly_ (1986).


----------



## Zandy

I don't really like movies that much, but the last movie I saw was Insidious a year (or was it two years?) ago.


----------



## ReXyx3

Just saw the Avengers: Age Of Ultron, it was sooo good. 
I just can't... ♡x♡


----------



## aetherene

Watched Poltergeist tonight. It wasn't as scary as I thought it would be. It made me hella jump for the first half so I couldn't really watch that. But the second half was all right.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Okay, alright, I finally watched all six movies of Star Wars. My most recent one - Revenge of the Sith. While some people say the Phantom Menace was the worst of the prequels as others say Attack of the Clones is, I think Revenge of the Sith is the worst of the prequels. In my opinion, it was very depressing (worse than The Lion King). And I hate to say, but I liked the Phantom Menace over the other two prequels, but at least it's no better than the worst of the original trilogy. Since I found Episode III to be depressing and Episode II to be boring (as the worst planet in Star Wars in my opinion was in this episode), the Phantom Menace reigns over the other prequels IMO.

This is how the order goes:

1. A New Hope: Best Star Wars I seen. There was nothing I criticized this film over.

2. The Empire Strikes Back: Although this was one of the best, it had a few flaws (such as its indefinite ending and Luke never completing his training). Still spot on.

3. Return of the Jedi: Despite the battles in Tatooine at the beginning and the fall of the Galactic Empire, most of the movie turned out to be boring. It got better at the end.

4. The Phantom Menace: No, Jar-Jar didn't ruin this movie. I can tolerate him. However, this was not the best movie, and there was more politics than war.

5. Attack of the Clones: I didn't like Geonosis, and there were hardly any excitement.

6. Revenge of the Sith: Like I said before, this was more depressing than The Lion King.


----------



## piichinu

g-dog homeboy industries


----------



## Folia

*In theaters:* Woman in Black 2.
*At home:* Taxi Driver. Interesting Scorsese movie.


----------



## Mariah

I just watched Streetwise because of Mary Ellen Mark's death.


----------



## Ngan

I recently watched Pitch Perfect 2 in theaters. It was really cute. haha OuO


----------



## BlogDog123

I saw Mad Max 3: Beyond Thunderdome at a friend's house. It wasn't all that great, to be honest...here's hoping Fury Road doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Nicole.

127 Hours


----------



## carlaeleni

I saw Mad Max: Fury Road and it was so good!! Having never seen the originals I thought I wouldn't enjoy it, so now I'll have to backtrack and watch the old ones.


----------



## nami26

I watched a 2014 movie called Non-Stop about a terrorist attack on a plane flight from New York City to London.


----------



## ashjaed

Currently watching Tangled! :3


----------



## Aterra

Hot Pursuit!


----------



## Delphine

_Drive_ (2011). I enjoyed it more than _Only God Forgives_.


----------



## Toppazz

The last movie I went to a theater to see was Guardians of the Galaxy. Long time ago.
The most recent movie I watched at home was Romancing the Stone.


----------



## Moddie

I watched Princess Mononoke for the first time yesterday, not what I expected but it was a great movie. Being it is a Studio Ghibli film I didn't expect literal demons but yeah. The story was great, and the animation was amazing.


----------



## Ragdoll

San Andreas

Ddnt expect it to give me feels but it did lol. It was a gr8 movie overall


----------



## acnlanna

I just saw Mad Max Fury Road. I was by far the best action movie I have seen in a long time. It was pretty original with the costume design and the design of all the vehicles. All the car crashes were not CGI, which was super refreshing. All the actors did well with their parts even though there wasn't much talking or plot to the movie. It was extremely entertaining. The action scenes included different environments, cars and weapons! I bet this halloween War Boys are going to be a popular costume. So much better than the Avengers: Age of Ulton, which was a huge disappointment to me. I hope the Ant Man isn't a let down!


----------



## Delphine

_Standing Tall_, the movie that was selected to open the latest Cannes Film Festival aaand it was awful. It's so obvious that the director is dealing with subjects she does not know well... Two painful hours sitting, laughing at everything in this movie because it's terrible to see what they intended to do and what they actually did. Ouch.


----------



## Saylor

I'm watching In Your Eyes right now and it is so cute! Oh my goodness.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I watched a dumb scary movie called "Them". I saw it on netflix, and decided to watch it. It wasn't worth the time.


----------



## Greninja

Watched San Andreas yesterday pretty good movie imo


----------



## PacificMayorAlex

Tomorrow land


----------



## Jake

PacificMayorAlex said:


> Tomorrow land



is this real or is this from yahoo answers, too??


----------



## Alienfish

_Nochi no Hi/The Days After_ (2010, I think)


Really, really good and so sad, and quite philosophical. The photography was stunning and so beautiful. Watch it if you can find it. I need to watch more Kore-eda for sure.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I watched _Employee of the Month_ yesterday. It had more explicit sexual jokes than I remembered, but still a funny movie.


----------



## ILOVEVHS

Last one I clearly remember was Age of Ultron.

But I'll most likely watch The Cat Returns today.


----------



## Lmaze

I just saw Selma.. it was heartbreaking.


----------



## Eievui

Hmm... The last movie I saw in theaters was Age of Ultron and the last one at home was probably something on Netflix.


----------



## Ragdoll

Saw on SyFy
the first one

i was watching it alone downstairs in the living room at 3am lolol


----------



## Marcus

The Turning.
Excellently stimulating, but not as much as the book.


----------



## tokkio

just watched San Andreas and it was good. the effects were cool hahah


----------



## Pharaoh

Mommie Dearest. Faye Dunaway gives a really great performance.


----------



## Tessie

The last movie I saw was Jurassic Park last week, the 1993 one...I know, I'm late. :|


----------



## Arcticfox5

Blade Trinity

It was AWESOME!


----------



## mob

mad max


----------



## Ashtot

i dont remember


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Forrest Gump.


----------



## Ashtot

Idfldnsndt said:


> Forrest Gump.



thats a long movie


----------



## CookingOkasan

Bruno Dumont's _li'l quinquin_


----------



## Serk102

Gone with the wind. I saw it in theaters on opening day.


----------



## Mahoushoujo

the avengers age of ultron in 3d which was p cool


----------



## Flowergender

*Theaters:* Age of Ultron
*At home: *Warphotographer (It's a documentary about a photographer who, yep you guessed it, photographs the horrific scenes going on during war times, it's really good, but haunting and sad.)


----------



## Labrontheowl

Howl's moving castle was the last movie I saw. :} I watched it with my best friend, it was great.


----------



## Midoriya

Terminator 2 on Netflix.  I'm watching all the Terminator movies to be caught up when Genysis comes out.


----------



## Trio4meo

Tarzan and I've been watching it like twice a day because of my younger brother (￣(工)￣)


----------



## Delphine

_Mad Max: Fury Road_ for the third time in theaters


----------



## Alienfish

Delphine said:


> _Mad Max: Fury Road_ for the third time in theaters


Cool  I've been to screenings(of other films) twice (one time on purpose, once because they paid my ticket and the film was good) but three times sounds awesome if you really enjoyed it


----------



## Peoki

I watched Pitch Perfect 2 at the theater yesterday. I prefer the first movie since I was familiar with more of the songs haha. 
The last movie I watched at home was probably bits of Jurassic Park on tv.


----------



## Improv

_Jaws_. It's one of my favorite movies!!


----------



## Alienfish

Improv said:


> _Jaws_. It's one of my favorite movies!!



It's awesome. Oldies ftw!


----------



## oreo

Peoki said:


> I watched Pitch Perfect 2 at the theater yesterday. I prefer the first movie since I was familiar with more of the songs haha.
> The last movie I watched at home was probably bits of Jurassic Park on tv.



I thought Pitch Perfect 2 was better, aha! 
A movie I recently watched at home was Walt Disney's Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## CookingOkasan

_Der Todesking_

it is DEFINITELY not for children or those with weak stomachs


----------



## Improv

I just finished watching American Sniper.


----------



## Dunquixote

The last movie I watched was _Iron Man 3_; prior to that--two days before that, I watched the _Incredible Hulk_ with Edward Norton in it, and before that I saw _Avengers: Age of Ultron_ on the release day.  I'm also just starting to get into comics; after seeing the second Avengers movie, I decided I'd try catching up on the movies that I didn't watch, as well as looking into reading some comics.


----------



## Kirindrake

Watched Howl's Moving Castle again for the second time ever just yesterday ^u^/ Love it so much <3


----------



## Classygirl

Friday at the theatre went to see Love and Mercy...aka the Brian Wilson movie. Interesting, glad I went. Of all the movies out at this moment there were only three we were interested in and they were all at the theatre that plays indie movies..Danny Collins, Far From the Madding Crowd and the one I decided on. As far as big budget only looking towards what they are doing to my beloved Jurtasic Park and hoping it's worth messing with a classic and the re release of Jaws...
At home...been catching up on missed tv when have a chance but I think it was Reality Bites with my mom I was sick and put something random in to watch while I tried to eat something, she sat all the way through it which for her means she liked it but didn't want to admit it, lol.


----------



## rubyy

cinema: fast and furious 7
home: the lion king 1 1/2


----------



## Guero101

In 4 days, the park is open!! Been watching the JP trilogy over and over!


----------



## Midoriya

Guero101 said:


> In 4 days, the park is open!! Been watching the JP trilogy over and over!




May the feasting commence.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Rubyy said:


> cinema: fast and furious 7
> home: the lion king 1 1/2



Haha, I love Lion King 1 1/2, I haven't seen it since middle school... 

The last movie I saw was Pitch perfect playing on t.v earlier.


----------



## Autaven

Jurassic Park 2.. we're watching them all before Jurassic World in preparation!


----------



## Alienfish

_Sanshō the Bailiff/Sanshō Dayū_ (1954)

So good, go watch it.. now.


----------



## epona

the connection, i went to see it in my local arthouse cinema yesterday and it was so good! it's basically the french connection retold from the french side of things and it's amazing!!! it's a french film (i love love love french cinema) and it's such a thriller from start 2 finish i 100% recommend it


----------



## visibleghost

I watched the animal crossing movie lol. I don't really watch a lot of movies, they're often super boring to watch in my opinnion


----------



## Alienfish

_Ugetsu monogatari _ (1953)

Really beautiful.. Mizoguchi brilliant as always  I recommend it to anyone, whether you're into (Japanese) folk tales or not.


----------



## FrozenLover

In thetaers: Into The Woods
At Home: professor Layton movie.


----------



## Snickersnee

Last thing I saw in the theather was probably Mad Max: Road of Fury. was decent
At home, Princess Mononoke, I think. Best ghiblimovie 5/5


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Happy potter chamber of secrets


----------



## Megan.

Kingsman: The Secret Service


----------



## tsantsa

I watched 3 Days to kill yesterday, it was an amazing movie.


----------



## rubyy

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Haha, I love Lion King 1 1/2, I haven't seen it since middle school...
> 
> The last movie I saw was Pitch perfect playing on t.v earlier.



that's why I watched it, and lion king 2, bringing back the memories <3


----------



## Improv

I watched My Neighbor Totoro last night, it was cute.


----------



## Delphine

_Jurassic World_... my love for dinosaurs pushed me to go see it.


----------



## tsantsa

okay now its pitch perfect 2 for the twelfth time, i cant seem to stay away.


----------



## 00jachna

Dante's Peak


----------



## misstayleigh

Short Term 12 -- I found it randomly on Netflix, and it's one of the best films I've seen all year x


----------



## erikaeliseh

in theatres: the spongebob movie
at home: taking lives (really terrible)


----------



## Saylor

I watched Jurassic World and thought it was super cool!


----------



## spunkystella

Pitch Perfect 2  So funny, Rebel Wilson is awesome XD


----------



## CookingOkasan

lol jurassic world is tumblr-bait trash to be completely honestly...
_I'm still going to see it this weekend though ahaha
_
about to put in Peckinpah's _The Wild Bunch_


----------



## Midoriya

Need to go see Jurassic World soon.


----------



## Aestivate

Watched Seulpeumboda deo seulpeun Iyagi  / More Than Blue yesterday. Was behond my expectations, especially for one from 2009


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Jurassic park the lost world


----------



## Delphine

_Inside Out_, WOW. I cried like a baby.


----------



## CookingOkasan

_The Wild Bunch_ is so good omg. it literally left me with the same insane adrenaline rush as Fury Road

watching _Ride the High Country _when I get off work for sure


----------



## Improv

Jurassic World and I lowkey wanna see it again.


----------



## misstayleigh

Last new movie I saw was Short Term 12, but I just rewatched 22 Jump Street a few nights ago! x


----------



## Joy

Pitch Perfect 2. I liked it


----------



## Soda Fox

Jurassic World.  It was a fun movie. =)


----------



## erikaeliseh

whisper of the heart for the 50th time ^.^


----------



## Greninja

TomorrowLand


----------



## failedexperiment

grave of the fireflies. i'm still dead inside


----------



## Peoki

Everything Before Us. It was quite good for Wongfu's first full length film.


----------



## Stolz

lord of the rings return of the king


----------



## weesakins

jurassic world, it was 0k


----------



## zeoli

I just watched the Lego movie with a bunch of friends last Wednesday since one of them hadn't seen it.  It's a funny movie.


----------



## okaimii

Jurassic World with a few friends of mine. It was amazing!


----------



## goey0614

Just watched Jurassic World~
It's not bad~ but i prefer the old series~
Still, i am enjoy it


----------



## Damien Collier

It's been awhile, but I THINK it was Brick Mansions? I watch Brick Mansions all the time, though. I really, really love it, I definitely recommend it. It's flawless. The only reason it doesn't get more attention, I think, is because it was overshadowed by Furious 7 with Paul Walker's death and such.


----------



## Minth

Jurassic World with my broyfriend. To be honest I just went because he wanted to see it badly, and I really liked it !


----------



## kikiiii

just finished watching they came together and it was actually really funny for a rom com spoof


----------



## WonderK

The new jurassic world movie was fairly good. Better than the second and third installments but not better than the OG.


----------



## xiaonu

Jurassic world. Gonna see inside out soon!!


----------



## Ramza

Legend of the Galactic Heroes: Overture to a New War (1993)
It's a animated movie that came out a year or so after the original OVA ended. It's a retelling of the first battle of the series (the first two episodes) with some emphasis on what happened before hand.
It's a well made film and probably the best place to start the series if one does not want to commit to 110 episodes to determine if they like it or not.
Some very interesting directing choices were to have two scenes were characters were having personal conversations. There was no voice over but you could see the characters talking and it was easy to assume what they were saying.

Check it out if you wanna try out the Legend of the Galactic Heroes anime series and want an easy way to start off.


----------



## abelsister

*in theatres*: san andreas fault - it was pretty good. me and my friend drooled over the rock the whole time, lol.
*at home*: dont remember.


----------



## Nicole.

I've recently been watching Breaking Bad on DVD. So far, it's been absolutely brilliant.


----------



## staeples

I saw Contact at home last night. not too new but it was great! and interesting.


----------



## shunishu

Kiki's Delivery Service


----------



## Aestivate

Cheuuat gaawn chim. A bit too gory for me. Though it sure is original.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Saw Jurassic World with my boyfriend. It was pretty good.


----------



## uwuzumakii

In theatres, The Avengers: Age of Ultron and Jurassic World. I saw them both on the same day. I'm personally not that big of a superhero person, but The Avengers was very good movie. I really liked it.  As for Jurassic World, it was good too, but it didn't have the same... feeling as he first movie did. I was able to expect what was going to happen, and it wasn't an outstanding, amazing movie, but it was a fun movie to see. As for at home, I watched Beetlejuice. I've always loved Tim Burton's style of movie, dark and twisted. The claymation was also funny. Many people I know don't like the movie, but I fin it rather interesting.


----------



## Jarrad

i watched insidcuous or whatever it's called 2, and it was ****ing terrible

is it me or are all horror movies these days TERRIBLE??? like all of them now just rely on jump scares and loud music, whereas old horror movies actually had scary elements to them, not just faces popping up every 10-20 minutes to make you jump

maybe there should be an entire new genre of movies called "jump scare"

- - - Post Merge - - -



shunishu said:


> Kiki's Delivery Service



JIJI?! KIKI?!

(nice 2 see a ghibli fan)


----------



## CookingOkasan

_Soaked in Bleach_ the new Kurt Cobain/Courtney Love documentary


----------



## Cam1

When I went to see Pitch Perfect 2 in theatres. Although I would like to watch a couple other movies soon as well


----------



## rubyy

mr and mrs smith bc all time fave <333


----------



## matt

Yesterday I believe I finished quantum of solace 007


----------



## kikiiii

just saw jurassic world and it was actually way better than i thought it would be. a lot of nods to the original which was nice!!

but whenever theres a movie with chris pratt in it i can never take his character srsly bc i always just think of him as the dorky andy from parks & rec its terrible


----------



## pippy1994

Watched Knocked Up the other night, not the first time I've seen it though.


----------



## Franny

i watched jurassic world with my sister a few days ago. it was pretty great considering i havent even watched the original jurassic park movies yet.


----------



## Geoni

Come and See

War movie. Very dark.


----------



## Alice

American Sniper at home and then Jurassic World at the drive-in. Pitch Perfect 2 was the double feature but we only stayed through Jurassic World.


----------



## Saylor

I saw Inside Out a couple of nights ago and it was amazing. I was crying throughout most of it but I really loved it!


----------



## pengutango

Saw Jurassic World with a friend of mine this past Tuesday. We both enjoyed the movie overall, though, I don't think it was better than the original. That movie will always be one of those classics for me.


----------



## Nizzy

the last movie i watched was The Cave


----------



## dudeabides

The last one was Jurassic World for me too, and thought it had much better effects than the first and a much worse plot.


----------



## brutalitea

The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug.


----------



## Peoki

There was a small mix up in movies, so the last one I watched in theaters was Inside Out on friday. 
It was a decent movie. There were parts that I liked while other parts I found a bit childish and predictable. I almost teared up towards the end. _Almost._


----------



## tokkio

just watched jurassic world yesterday and it was coolio


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

_*Jurassic World *_

*dinosaur screech*


----------



## Aestivate

Just watched Bunhongsin.



Spoiler: Way scarier and gorier than I expected, pretty great movie. Though it looked like pink shoes to me and not red


----------



## Aestivate

nvm, double post.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

See these ratings here?






This is what I think of them.






I have been disappointed with some of the recent movies that came out, but this one... This one kept me on the edge of my seat for so much of the movie. It's creative, suspenseful, and has some funny moments throughout the film. I'm going to see _Inside Out_ next because I love animated movies and I heard it was good.


----------



## goey0614

Jurassic world


----------



## Wrathie83

Bram Stoker's Dracula, my favourite Gary Oldman film <3.


----------



## Kirindrake

I was really bored a couple days back so I watched The Road to El Dorado. A bit old, but pretty funny, though I did catch some things that I didn't when I was little to that was interesting X'D


----------



## Esphas

beauty and the beast


----------



## Rizies

DarkDesertFox said:


> I have been disappointed with some of the recent movies that came out, but this one... This one kept me on the edge of my seat for so much of the movie. It's creative, suspenseful, and has some funny moments throughout the film.



I totally agree!  I just saw it last night (again) in theaters.  I got a good laugh at my friend, she was like at the end of my seat and I had to hold her hand at some parts.

I was just telling her it's been a very long time since I saw a movie that left me on the edge of my seat.  The amount of suspense was good, where they didn't drag the suspenseful parts on and on.  I didn't find any moments where I was thinking "Cmon and get on with the story."  There was some parts that I thought were very cheesy, but it wasn't as nearly as bad as some other movies I have seen recently.


----------



## Flop

JURASSIC WORLD *VELOCIRAPTOR SCREAM*


----------



## abbydoll

In theaters: Maleficent
At home: American Sniper


----------



## BellGreen

Jurassic World!  It was definitely an awesome movie, the death scenes were pretty fun too lol


----------



## erikaeliseh

matilda! i love that movie


----------



## duckvely

Jurassic World~


----------



## meo

Jurassic World. Major disappointment.


----------



## morifarty

Inside Out. It was pretty cute, and it had amazing visuals, but it wasn't an instant favorite. Still worth seeing, though!


----------



## Kuroh

Jurassic World!!


----------



## brutalitea

The Hobbit An Unexpected Journey


----------



## Geoni

Just saw Inside Out. My favorite character is obvious.


----------



## Alienfish

_The Exorcist_ (1973)

It was pretty entertaining and while some parts were a bit creepy it was not scary in that way... But I've seen a lot I guess.


----------



## Nizzy

the shrine


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

At Home: Sword In The Stone (1953? Disney)

At Theaters: Inside Out (2015 Disney)

P.S I cried watching Inside Out.


----------



## Nicole.

Taken 2.


----------



## Flynn

Insidious: Chapter 3...and it was amazing.


----------



## Joy

Jarasstic Park; still awesome.


----------



## terrycko

Inside Out was the last two movies I saw


----------



## zoetrope

I watched The Third Man a few nights ago.  What a classic.


----------



## brutalitea

Fire with Fire. Terrible, awful movie.


----------



## tobi!

Inside Out. Great movie. 

Also, they have a short called "Lava". Really good.


----------



## Lady Timpani

My dad was watching John Wick last night so I saw some of it, but it wasn't really my cup of tea, especially after what happened to the dog in the beginning. :/ I was happy about what happened at the end, though.


----------



## erikaeliseh

i just watched sex ed. honestly, its probably the worst movie ive ever seen. it was so bad i could cry.


----------



## Saylor

I watched Annabelle. I thought it was kinda scary but the parts with that damn sewing machine are the ones that put me the most on edge.


----------



## Venn

This is Where I Leave You
I thought this would be an ordinary "okay" movie, but I actually enjoyed this movie.

I thought it was very good, and funny at some parts.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Jurassic world. Good movie.


----------



## ssvv227

think it was the first despicable me...err i don't usually watch movies >.>


----------



## shunishu

les amours imaginaires (heartbeats)  by xavier dolan


----------



## Sanaki

Jurassic World


----------



## Javocado

Ted 2, and it was pretty darn funny.


----------



## doveling

san andreas..
an average movie. expected to see colton as a mainish character but he was only in the movie for like 2mins. 
;c


----------



## Mayor Fern

Mad Max: Fury Road

Its so good! All of my friends and I loved it.


----------



## Dasbreenee

My boyfriend and I went to see Pitch Perfect 2. It wasn't all that great compared to the first, sadly.


----------



## Ramza

Inside Out. It was alright but could have been better. While it was entertaining, it was really lacking in a lot of areas and I feel like it will be a very forgettable movie.


----------



## Lightmare

i saw inside out but then i saw jurassic world. so yeah, jurassic world. to add on further to my point, i actually liked it a lot


----------



## Mairmalade

My friend asked me to watch Nightcrawler. 

Didn't think it was going to be a horror movie...pretty much was. Nothing too OHHHHHMAAANN or anythin', but it was an interesting watch.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Inside Out. It was pretty good and don' mind watching it again 

I only watched it for Phyllis tho..


----------



## MayorVin

I saw Jurassic World. 
 and that was pretty awesome!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

Last movie I saw was Inside Out. I really enjoyed it although it wasn't what I expected because the trailers can be quite deceiving XD


----------



## pippy1994

Fuzzbyroo said:


> Last movie I saw was Inside Out. I really enjoyed it although it wasn't what I expected because the trailers can be quite deceiving XD


Hey George
I'm seeing that movie this weekend ^_^

Last movie I watched was The Proposal


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

pippy1994 said:


> Hey George
> I'm seeing that movie this weekend ^_^
> 
> Last movie I watched was The Proposal



Oh hey Pippy! That's really cool, you're gonna love it c:


----------



## Spongebob

Inside Out for the 2nd time. I love that movie so much.


----------



## Starman

Theaters: Inside Out
Home: Dobutso No Mori (translated)


----------



## kikiiii

my friend dragged me to see the new magic mike today smh


----------



## Ichigo.

Just watched Kingsman: The Secret Service. Haven't been able to focus while watching movies lately but this one was pretty fun.


----------



## Hikari

The last movie I saw in theaters was Jurassic World, which wasn't very enjoyable, in my opinion. I may be watching Inside Out soon, if a I can convince my family to take me.


----------



## Rizies

Last movie I saw was Tuesday night.  Me and my family saw Ted 2.  It wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## iFallOutBoy

Insidious 3


----------



## dragonair

Ahh, I don't watch movies very often tbh, but I think I watched The Princess Bride with my best friend last??? She was amazed that I've never seen it & immediately wanted me to watch it with her~ ; v ;


----------



## shannenenen

*Theaters:* Inside Out
*Home:* Howl's Moving Castle

Two of my favorite movies!


----------



## Peoki

I just got back from watching Terminator Genysis in 3D. Surprisingly enjoyed it quite a bit. It's definitely better than Salvation, that's for sure lol. I liked all the little references they made to the first 2 movies as well.

Arnold was great, though his role wasn't utilized in the best way imo.


----------



## momoi

jurassic world!!!!! i saw it yesterday (before that the last one i saw was insidious 3) and i want to see it again alreadyyyy


----------



## Sanaki

momoi said:


> jurassic world!!!!! i saw it yesterday (before that the last one i saw was insidious 3) and i want to see it again alreadyyyy



same  i loved Rexy and the I-Rex's end scene


----------



## samsquared

I saw Inside Out a while ago and it was pretty good. 


Spoiler



Bing Bong... *tears*


----------



## brutalitea

Wu Dang


----------



## pippy1994

Seeing Inside Out tomorrow ^_^


----------



## Azza

I saw inside out a few weeks ago. So emotional :')


----------



## sleepel

Just watched "Coming to America" and it was really better than I was expecting!


----------



## Nizzy

theathers: The Lizzie Maguire 

at home:  A cat on a hot tin room one of my favorites


----------



## Thunder

"The Legend of the Drunken Master" and "Chocolate", both fun movies to watch.

Edit: To add to that, "Kung Fu Hustle".


----------



## DaCoSim

Watched the edge of tomorrow, last night. Was pretty good. Now on to my tradition of Independence Day


----------



## Cam1

A Million Ways to Die in the West. That movie was so stupid it was funny tbh. I enjoyed it for that reason


----------



## Alienfish

_Fare Thee Well: Celebrating 50 Years of the Grateful Dead_

Well, technically one of the final shows from Chicago they filmed and showed in its entirety because time zones..... Soo...damn...awesome.


----------



## brutalitea

How to Train Your Dragon 2


----------



## Oblivia

I rewatched Highlander over the weekend.  I may or may not have a weakness for 80's sci-fi movies.


----------



## Wrathie83

Fanboys


----------



## sour

Mad Max: Fury Road


So good. I want to watch it again, waiting til it comes out on to Blu-Ray.







Mediocre


----------



## pippy1994

Inside Out, really enjoyed it ^_^
Was so many families in the theatre though >.<


----------



## Idfldnsndt

The x-files movie


----------



## Alienfish

pippy1994 said:


> Inside Out, really enjoyed it ^_^
> Was so many families in the theatre though >.<



lel they dont even show it here until late august


----------



## kayleee

I just watched inside out yesterday it was pretty cute


----------



## TheSeal

In theaters: Jurassic World
At home: the Mist


----------



## aericell

tfios, came on tv a while ago


----------



## Tao

I watched Terminator Genisys earlier.


It's okay I guess but there's definitely things wrong with it.


Arnie punches stuff and says things though so it's worth it...But 'theoretically' is *not* going to be his new catchphrase, no matter how much they pushed it.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

The last movie I ever saw in theaters was 'Wreck It Ralph' (Gog so long ago -_-;; ). As for what I watched recently at home, it was 'Happy Gilmore' on cable tv.

Blah, I don't watch as many movies as I used to.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

In theaters: Inside Out. ( I watched it like 3 times now$

At home: I have no idea. But I know what's gonna happen in September....

Late September:

In theaters: Pixels (I watched it like 3 times lol)

At home: Inside Out (10th time watching this!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



pippy1994 said:


> Inside Out, really enjoyed it ^_^
> Was so many families in the theatre though >.<



It's a kids movie. Of course there is gonna be families there, What do you expect. A whole bunch of grown men watching the film?


----------



## NewLeaf13

Inside out... favorite movie, very emotional, 8/8 m8 cuz it b gr8


----------



## Alienfish

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> It's a kids movie. Of course there is gonna be families there, What do you expect. A whole bunch of grown men watching the film?



oh god this cracked me up 

if it'd actually happen i'd go lol


----------



## Cory

Inside Out, one of the best movies i have ever seen.
It makes it even better that 2 of the main characters were on my favorite tv show ever, The office U.S. (disgust and sadness)


----------



## Wrathie83

Dawn of the planet of the apes


----------



## Chiisanacx

the maze runner


----------



## mintellect

I haven't been to the theater in years... And I rarely watch movies. What's Inside Out supposed to be about?
(You could put it in a spoiler if you want)


----------



## katronsensei

When my brother came over a few weeks ago I made him watch Strange magic with me, rofl.


----------



## Young P

I watched The Master last week. I enjoyed it on some level, mainly thanks to the performances and direction, but it definitely requires another viewing or two.
Last movie I saw in theaters was Jurassic World, which was a pretty solid action flick but didn't have any of the things that made the first movie great. The characters were shallow and there wasn't anything that interesting going on visually.


----------



## Ramza

I rewatched Ratatouille tonight. I still stand by the statement that it is the greatest Pixar movie to be made. It is highly complex in thematic terms for a movie about rats cooking and for a Pixar moving in general. The scene near the end with Anton Ego's speech/review seals it all together on so many levels.


----------



## Pharaoh

The Descendants. It's a very sad film, I enjoyed it more than I thought I would, even if I never watch it again.


----------



## Garrus

the last movie i saw in theaters was jurassic world
the last one i saw at home was night at the museum​


----------



## Wrathie83

Murder in the first....Gary oldman again <3


----------



## creamyy

In theatre: Minions
Home: Ice age 4


----------



## Mayor Rose

In theaters: Into The Woods
At Home: Palo Alto


----------



## Cam1

Sweet Home Alabama. I loved it!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

At Home: Watchmen <3

At Theaters: Inside Out


----------



## brutalitea

Journey to the West: Conquering the Demons


----------



## Dunquixote

I watched Pitch Perfect and Nightcrawler at my friend's house last Friday.


----------



## Wrathie83

Ted 2 (in the cinema), personally I thought it was just as good as the first .


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Taking of Deborah Logan, I saw the cover on Netflix a lot when I was scrolling but it always looked cheesy, but I was wrong, it was actually pretty good! Especially the end, totally creeped me out(which is difficult), definitely worth a watch if you've got Netflix.


----------



## shannenenen

Last movie I finished was the 1984 Footloose.  And I'm currently watching Forrest Gump!


----------



## Libra

Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone. How young they were back then!


----------



## Eve

The last movie I watched was on an airplane... and that movie was... oh wait, I forgot.  Anyway, the last movie I watched back home was Inside Out.


----------



## dudeabides

I rented Kingsman Secret Service from a redbox, great action flick.


----------



## Celty

^ same


----------



## Libra

Surf's Up


----------



## Ichigo.

Jurassic World. I liked it.


----------



## TheMayorSaffron

I saw Home in theaters, it was actually really cute


----------



## Magicflounder

Last movie I saw was The Happening. 
I thought it was going to be so bad it was funny, but it was actually just incredibly uneventful and dull.


----------



## Elo

Theater: Pitch Perfect  2. It was a summer/done with college treat.

Home: Dead Snow. My sister wanted to see a funny/dumb horror movie, and I remembered my former roommate had me watch it with her. It's a Norwegian horror movie (only English is subtitles though) about college kids who go into the mountains to camp. There's zombie nazis. Things go terribly and hilariously wrong. It's one of those that you need watch MST3K-style with friends.


----------



## jiny

.... I watched the bad movie that was Minions in theaters. My cousins made me go see it with them. I have never liked minions.

Last movie I saw at home was with my mom which was Cake. I don't think anyone knows that movie. But it's actually really good


----------



## Alienfish

Elo said:


> Theater: Pitch Perfect  2. It was a summer/done with college treat.
> 
> Home: Dead Snow. My sister wanted to see a funny/dumb horror movie, and I remembered my former roommate had me watch it with her. It's a Norwegian horror movie (only English is subtitles though) about college kids who go into the mountains to camp. There's zombie nazis. Things go terribly and hilariously wrong. It's one of those that you need watch MST3K-style with friends.



Dead Snow is awesome, I so need to watch 2 sometime xD


----------



## okaimii

In theaters: Minions. It was alright.
At home: Spirited Away. It was pretty damn amazing.


----------



## Alienfish

okaimii said:


> At home: Spirited Away. It was pretty damn amazing.



That.. film is sooo gooood. I want to watch it again even though I've seen it like 9348934 times already lol


----------



## dudeabides

Spider-man 2, I watched the first one right before it though.


----------



## Kuroh

Minions!! It was actually really funny and got a lot of laughs from me


----------



## Ayaya

Ant-Man with my family! I actually enjoyed it a lot more than other Marvel movies I've watched (though I'm not a fan of Marvel to begin with...)


----------



## okaimii

Umeko said:


> That.. film is sooo gooood. I want to watch it again even though I've seen it like 9348934 times already lol



It is a very good film. And you should! I'd watch it just as many times as that. But sadly I don't have the movie. 
the feelings were so real in that movie *cries internally*


----------



## Alienfish

okaimii said:


> It is a very good film. And you should! I'd watch it just as many times as that. But sadly I don't have the movie.
> the feelings were so real in that movie *cries internally*



Yes totally gonna persuade my friend next time I see him lol x)

But ya in all honesty it always make me cry when she reveal Haku's real name ;__; agh


----------



## Alienfish

_Frenzy_ (1972)

Really good.. A nice and a return to classic Hitchc*ck and some nice comic reliefs brilliantly stuck in between the investigations...


----------



## Bellsprout

I watched Jaws 3D the other day. Probably the most unintentionally hilarious movie I've seen in a while, if only due to this scene:


----------



## Oblivia

I saw Trainwreck last weekend.  I lost interest about halfway through but it was funny up until that point.  

Currently entertaining the notion of going to see Pixels tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin

*In theaters:* Magic Mike XXL

*At home:* Tron: Legacy


----------



## BrookeRenee

Technically it wasn't _in_ theaters, but at the Drive-in last night. Took my boyfriend to see Ant Man and Jurassic World, ended up only seeing Ant man because it got to be really late and I didn't want to drive home at 3am  Ant man was really good though! Definitely had me hooked the entire movie, and it the entire thing wasn't ALL action like every other super hero film i've watched. 
The last movie I watched at home was Cloudy with a chance of meatballs 2. I love that movie and it's the perfect movie to watch before you go to bed


----------



## BaltoDork

Equestria Girls Rainbow Rocks bc I wanted to turn Netflix on in the background for my birb.


----------



## doveling

the great gatsby, not as good as i thought :< bored me to death

i really want to go see Ant Man!


----------



## device

i watched the hobbit (for the first time) a few weeks ago


----------



## LadyTruoc

Jurassic World!


----------



## Midoriya

I recently saw Terminator Genysis in theatres after having seen the first 4 Terminator movies...

I plan on seeing Ant-Man in theatres next


----------



## pokedude729

Inside Out


----------



## Javocado

I just got done watching Ant-Man.
Freaking sweet movie and I especially love the miniature combat scenes.


----------



## Alienfish

_Black Lizard/Kurotokage_ (1968)

Really entertaining stuff, if you're into the odd corner of Japanese oldies. Go watch it anyways, I'd say, it's should be on youtube although the quality can be a bit bad sometimes.


----------



## Chanyeol

Paper Towns!
I wasn't surprised though, as I read the book already


----------



## Rizies

On Sunday I watched Ant-Man in theaters..  It was better than I expected, especially since I don't really care for Antman as a hero.

Last night, at home me and my fianc? watched Sharknado 3.  It was a good laugh.


----------



## Cottonball

In theater:  Mad Max
At home:  The Dictator


----------



## PaperCat

guardians of the galaxy i think is the last one i watched


----------



## PHOENIX

Jurassic World! it was brill too


----------



## Midoriya

I just saw Ant Man in theatres today with my friend


----------



## PPUAlchemist

I don't even remember the last time I went to a movie theater.
I think it was to watch 'The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey'

Though my most recent watch at home was Men in Black 3.


----------



## ams

Uh ok this is embarrassing, but the last movie I saw was Tusk. It's a Kevin Smith movie about a serial killer who tries to turn people into a walrus. Yeah.


----------



## Midoriya

ams said:


> Uh ok this is embarrassing, but the last movie I saw was Tusk. It's a Kevin Smith movie about a serial killer who tries to turn people into a walrus. Yeah.



That sounds... strange, not embarrassing... XD


----------



## Ramza

I watched Redline for the second time with some friends who never saw it. I fell a sleep in the middle of it and forgot a bunch of plot points that happened in it. Forgot it ended so abruptly too. Still a fun movie though.


----------



## erikaeliseh

unfriended. i actually really liked it


----------



## supercat

inside out. I had low expectations going in but it was really enjoyable, nearly teared up a few times too.


----------



## PanickingTruffle

In Theatres-Inside Out(wish it had slightly more violent or dramatic scenes). Before was Avengers-Ultron, planning on watching Ant-Man and Fantastic Four.(Ahh.. Fantastic Four.. Good memories.)
At home-Mission:Impossible (1996)


----------



## dude98

Jurassic World


----------



## Alienfish

_For you naked._ (2012)

Probably one of my favorite documentaries of all times.. Really strong and if you're one of those crying easily, prepare to be sitting in a puddle of water very soon.


----------



## Alienfish

_The Man Who Knew Too Much_ (1956)

Not my favorite Hitchc*ck film but still a nice watch. I kinda want to see the 1934 one now...


----------



## derezzed

The last movie I saw was The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies, and that was last Sunday. We got the Blu-Ray a few days before and decided to watch it during the weekend. The cinematography was amazing, so great that it was the only thing I constantly paid attention to lmao, but overall the movie was pretty entertaining. There were certainly some slow parts, but I generally  enjoyed it.


----------



## Wrathie83

Shaun the sheep the movie, was sad when Shaun got pushed away by the farmer .


----------



## Alienfish

derezzed said:


> The last movie I saw was The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies, and that was last Sunday. We got the Blu-Ray a few days before and decided to watch it during the weekend. The cinematography was amazing, so great that it was the only thing I constantly paid attention to lmao, but overall the movie was pretty entertaining. There were certainly some slow parts, but I generally  enjoyed it.



I kinda liked it too, and mind ya I haven't seen the two first in the trilogy... A bit too much special effects at times, but yeah still good.


----------



## aericell

Watched Miracle in Cell No. 7 with my mom & sister last night. I've never cried so much over a movie.


----------



## Locket

Theaters: Planes I think? (I havent been to the theater for a while..)
Home: Spongebob Movie! (Sponge underwater)


----------



## PeeBraiin

J saw inside out in theaters and then I saw Ponyo at home c:


----------



## device

inbetweeners (the original movie)


----------



## Nicole.

Mirror Mirror.

I'll give it a 5/5.


----------



## Jessie.

I saw Train Wreck in theaters a few weeks ago, it wasn't that bad. I was wanting to see Inside Out but my mom insisted we go see Train wreck since she was paying. Eh. I don't even know what I watched last in general, probably Jennifer's Body or another one of my favorites.


----------



## mayor-essy

I can't remember the last movie in cinema but the last movie was anger management.. I hate Adam Sandler but Jack Nickelson was amazing in that movie. lol


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Hmm. I can't remember the last movie I watched at home. But the last movie I saw in theatres was Vacation. 

I work at the movies here so I get free passes


----------



## tobi!

I watched 21 Jump Street. Very funny. I watched maybe twenty minutes of 22 Jump Street before it got kinda cringy and I had to leave. I'll continue later. 

If anyone is looking for a place for *free* movies, try Popcorn Time: https://popcorntime.io/


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Resident evil: apocolypse


----------



## okaimii

I just finished watching My Neighbor Totoro. While it was really cute and original, it didn't really meet my expectations.

i didnt really like the ending too much


----------



## device

wreck it ralph


----------



## dudeabides

I watched Pixels at the movies and at home rented Get Hard.


----------



## device

inside out


----------



## Vizionari

Studio Ghibli's Princess Kaguya


----------



## Gregriii

Unfriended


----------



## Tianna

Mall Cop 2. XD


----------



## Byngo

Jurassic World

such nostalgia c~:


----------



## wassop

vacation


----------



## erikaeliseh

The sixth sense


----------



## brutalitea

War Games


----------



## aetherene

Inside Out. I watched it with the boyfriend several weeks ago. Good movie, but I totally cried at the end.


----------



## Beardo

I just watched The Skeleton Twins on netflix. Crying, because it was good, touching, and heartbreaking all at the same time. Plus, relatable in a way


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The Untouchables (1987).


----------



## Alienfish

_Norwegian Wood_ (2010)

It's a rightfully good film and I think the director (and whoever in charge of photography) made a beautiful work, even though I would recommend to read the book at some point because it gives more of a (back) story to the characters and the events they cut out for the film makes more sense.

Also, cool that Haruomi Hosono has a small part in the film, thought I recognized the guy


----------



## jiny

minions hated it


----------



## Ramza

_Nightcrawler_ (2014) 

A very disturbing thriller about a former thief becoming a freelance news video recorder to make money. As a film does a fantastic job of invoking the mood it set out to and as well challenge it's themes, as for a movie, it is something one will not want to once more than once. It's a trip with characters that are meant to be highly unlikeable due to their low morality to achieve their own personal gains. It really leaves the audience with a bitter taste at the end, but in terms of filmmaking that is a good thing as it's most likely want the director wanted.


----------



## Buggy

My brother forced me to see _Jurassic World_ with him and I admit it's a pretty great movie. I thought the references from the older movies were pretty cute. ❤


----------



## ams

I've been marathoning the Scream movies all day. Almost done #3.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Double post, thanks lag


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Ramza said:


> _Nightcrawler_ (2014)
> 
> A very disturbing thriller about a former thief becoming a freelance news video recorder to make money. As a film does a fantastic job of invoking the mood it set out to and as well challenge it's themes, as for a movie, it is something one will not want to once more than once. It's a trip with characters that are meant to be highly unlikeable due to their low morality to achieve their own personal gains. It really leaves the audience with a bitter taste at the end, but in terms of filmmaking that is a good thing as it's most likely want the director wanted.



This is exactly how I felt about the movie. I really disliked the characters and didn't think I'd want to watch it again. It was pretty interesting.

For myself, I watched the original National Lampoon "Vacation" with Chevy Chase. My dad was so surprised I had never seen it and since the new Vacation movie is coming out, he insisted I watch the original. It was exactly how I expected it, being National Lampoon. It was entertaining, nonetheless.


----------



## Trickilicky

The latest Transformers film. I like the transformers, they're awesome, but everything else sucked quite badly. Plus the film went on way too long, it was crazy!!!


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Annabelle and it was absolute ****


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Ex Machina 
Watching it at home, and it was really good, if you enjoy sci-fi and sexy robots then you'd enjoy it, really interested story and me and my boyfriend really enjoyed it.

ALSO

Woman in Black 2:Angel of Death
Not as good as the first one, and also very predictable. I still enjoyed it, mostly because I got to see my boyfriend jump a bunch of times, he's a weenie at jump scares.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Idfldnsndt said:


> Annabelle and it was absolute ****



I agree, saw it in theaters and it was supremely disappointing,, it sucks that they just abandoned the real story for the fake **** but the real people didn't want anymore involvement after the Conjuring so they kind of just put together a cliche POS...

Real Anabelle scares me way more... IDK but I get feelings just seeing the pictures and yet I still really want to go visit the museum.


----------



## Nicole.

The Impossible

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> I just watched The Skeleton Twins on netflix. Crying, because it was good, touching, and heartbreaking all at the same time. Plus, relatable in a way



I love that film! I've seen it so many times.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> Unfriended



I want to watch this. Is it any good?


----------



## PHOENIX

Lethal Weapon 4


----------



## saehanfox

Back to the Future parts I and III on AMC


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

The grudge 2 dfl;gjsdgsdlgdflgkdfh


----------



## Alienfish

_Ted 2_ (2015)

It was hilarious. If you like Seth MacFarlane humor it's for you lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Ted 2_ (2015)

It was hilarious. If you like Seth MacFarlane humor it's for you lol


----------



## Midoriya

Umeko said:


> _Ted 2_ (2015)
> 
> It was hilarious. If you like Seth MacFarlane humor it's for you lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> _Ted 2_ (2015)
> 
> It was hilarious. If you like Seth MacFarlane humor it's for you lol





Aww man, I want to see that sometime on DVD.  I saw the first one, so I'm expecting this one to be just as funny and great


----------



## aetherene

Antman! I really enjoyed that movie. The humor is along the lines of the one in Guardians of the Galaxy where you have the serious moments and then have a good laugh.


----------



## sock

I don't know if anyone else saw Life of Pi on channel 4 (UK) last night...but yeah, Life of Pi.


----------



## Alienfish

Ryu said:


> Aww man, I want to see that sometime on DVD.  I saw the first one, so I'm expecting this one to be just as funny and great



Yeah it's hilarious. If you like his other works or the first one you should 

(sorry for double post stupid laggy Saturday).

Anyways, _Kung Fury_ (2015)

Probably one of the most wacko films I've ever watched, I would love for the guys to make it a full-length movie someday!


----------



## Gregriii

The gallows


----------



## KeatAlex

We Are Your Friends. Hated it.


----------



## JessSux

I watched Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers last night. Awesome movie. I very very rarely go to the theatre so I can't say what I last saw there...


----------



## Aryxia

The Volcano. It was okay, but kinda cheesy at points.


----------



## mintellect

KeatAlex said:


> We Are Your Friends. Hated it.



I always want to know about bad movies. What's it about?


----------



## ams

JessSux said:


> I watched Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers last night. Awesome movie. I very very rarely go to the theatre so I can't say what I last saw there...



Ooohh that's my favourite LOTR movie. The battle sequence is awesome and whenever I ask my friends which LOTR character I'd be they say Treebeard.


----------



## Kess

Cinema: Jurassic World
At home: Bridesmaids


----------



## samsquared

The Gift. It was unbelievably subtle in its dark brutality. Literally the most surprisingly great awful movie I have ever seen, crafted so expertly that I never want to watch it again.


----------



## KeatAlex

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I always want to know about bad movies. What's it about?



Zac Efron wants to be a music producer/DJ. He's pretty good kinda cocky but eh he's not bad. This one guy takes him under his wing and Zac falls in love with his GF. Zac's friends have a sub story too with wanting to be rich and friendships fall and drama ensues but it's not interesting. I don't know if it's just me but I didn't enjoy it even tho my friends thought it was ok.


----------



## MissLily123

Book of Life! Love it so much!


----------



## Hai

The last movies I saw were Ant-Man and Mad Max: Fury Road. I liked both :3


----------



## Mariah

Kidnapped for Christ


----------



## Miele

The last movies I saw were AntMan, Jurassic World and Inside Out ~


----------



## Trickilicky

2008's Journey to the Centre of the Earth. I've seen it a bunch of times and I can't help but love it, and my 15 year long crush on Brendan Fraser is too real ^^


----------



## Psydye

Home (2015)

Not Dreamworks' best, but still enjoyed it!


----------



## Naekoya

Jurassic World, Ted 2, Poltergeist


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Hitsudan Hostess


----------



## mob

shrek 2


----------



## nintendofan85

At theater: _Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation_
At home: _Alien 2_


----------



## PrincessSara

Inside Out. the part with the imaginary friend made me almost cry in a theater full of kids, some of which were also crying throughout the movie, it had alot of sads D: but it was also beautiful and really well done, I'll probably snag it when it comes to bluray :3 thats rare for me ^_^


----------



## Arcticfox5

The silence of the lambs


----------



## Alienfish

_The Hunt_ (2012)

Oh.. man this was one nice roller coaster to ride on. Two hours of psychological drama and a fascinating look into the psyches of humans, brilliantly directed by Thomas Vinterberg. I also recommend _Festen/The Celebration_ that he also did many years earlier. So good as well.


----------



## Albuns

Gintama: Kanketsu-hen – Yorozuya yo Eien Nare

One minute you're laughing.
Next minute, you're crying.


----------



## moonlights

big hero 6


----------



## mogyay

mission impossible 5. it was surprisingly really good!


----------



## Acruoxil

I saw TheFirst Time, Just Married, Love and Other Drugs and No Strings Attached recently. Beautiful movies :')


----------



## Lena Scorpion

Transformers: Age of Extinction


----------



## peppy villager

the disappearance of eleanor rigby


----------



## sock

Fantastic Four (in theater/cinema)
At home, Animal Farm (yesterday). Sorta a weird one, but good!


----------



## Alienfish

sock said:


> Fantastic Four (in theater/cinema)
> At home, Animal Farm (yesterday). Sorta a weird one, but good!



I remember reading Animal Farm at some time in school, the book is great also c:


----------



## earthquake

last movie i saw in theaters was ant-man ?

and i rewatched disney's hercules yesterday on netflix ;D


----------



## bigger34

Pitch Perfect 2.


----------



## Midoriya

It's been too long since I've visited the local theater.  I need to.  Is the Fantastic Four movie out yet??  Didn't know that.  I'll have to go see it with a friend of mine sometime soon.  I'll post again here after I've seen it


----------



## Charmed

Mmm... Pitch Perfect 2


----------



## aericell

Inside Out.


----------



## DynosaurDollie

Ricky and the flash I think was the last. My best friend works at a theater and I'm her movie buddy all the time so I see a lot of them. Ricky and the flash was good though.


----------



## mayorcarlie

Repeat viewing? Donnie Darko. New - Ant Man.


----------



## Alienfish

_Submarino_ (2010)

Another Vinterberg film, probably the most haunting of his that I've seen. If you can handle the extreme misery and feelings, I recommend it warmly.


----------



## Nazgod

Last one I watched in cinemas was Inside Out. I did not expect to feel as much as I did. Last one I saw at home was... Now you see me. Great movies.


----------



## Nightmares

Cinema: Inside Out (meh)
Home: Chappie (liked it a lot)


----------



## Aesthetic

Ex Machina but i didn't watch it the whole way through
the last one i watched the whole way through was Bridesmaids


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I watched Saw I for the first time. It was pretty good. It would probably get repetitive after Saw IV though.


----------



## Alienfish

_Casablanca_ (1942)

Wow man, I hadn't seen this before and I was curious.. did not end up disappointed. It was beautiful and I can see why people think it's the best movie all-time, even if I would name others for that


----------



## fangman

Attack on titan. Loved it. Gotta watch it again!


----------



## bigger34

You ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Jk, but Mean Girls.


----------



## wassop

sinister 2


----------



## Joy

The Duff
I always love those cliche high school movies


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Avengers: Age of Ultron

Thought it was much better than the first Avengers but tries to do too much, was still very enjoyable for what it was.


----------



## ams

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I watched Saw I for the first time. It was pretty good. It would probably get repetitive after Saw IV though.



Oh please keep going - they never get old.

The last movie I saw was Snowtown. I was actually re-watching it. It's a really good movie I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

I saw Big Eyes last night, its about this girl who does paintings of little girls that look like this- http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-sasjHszd_...qdvPVIzNrdI/s1600/Margaret+Keane,+art+(1).jpg
and she gets married to this guy who steals credit for her art

I REALLY recommend it if youre bored


----------



## ZetaFunction

*In theaters:* Maleficent
(really loved this movie, I wish they make a sequel)

*At Home:* Parental Guidance
(the ending just feels really sad and happy at the same time, I don't know how to describe it?  it really bothered me)


----------



## riummi

pitch perfect 2~


----------



## Amyy

finally watched age of ultron and i loved it


----------



## Nightmares

Just watched this film called 'Mama' 
Like wtf did I just watch


----------



## Alienfish

_Black God, White Devil_ (1964)

Wow.. man this was a ride. I didn't know much of the films, nor the Cinema Novo movement it belonged to... Walked out of the cinema pretty stunned and amazed of it. So good, even though it is very demanding by the viewer.


----------



## Alienfish

_Breaking the Waves_ (1996)

wow

just wow

idk what i just watched but i knew it must have been damn good cause I cried p much the whole time


----------



## Alienfish

_Stromboli_ (1950)

Really, really good. Go watch it if you want a different and realistic film from era... Or just watch it


----------



## meelz_xo

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets :3


----------



## Nicole.

Pride & Prejudice


----------



## HungryForCereal

attack on titans the love movie. epic!


----------



## Soigne

_Silver Linings Playbook_.

i really, really liked this movie & idk why i hadn't seen it earlier.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Wall-e.

It's a keeper!


----------



## Alienfish

_The Man From U.N.C.L.E._ (2015)

Actually quite entertaining and I loved the 60s setting 

_Bagdad Caf?_ (1987)

I've been meaning to see this for ages, cause I remember seeing parts of it as a kid.. It's a damn special movie, not for everyone probably but if you give it its time it's a way underrated movie that deserves more attention. And awesome for that matter


----------



## Acruoxil

Moko said:


> _Bagdad Caf?_ (1987)



Lol I thought you went to sleep last night 

Anyway I watched Garden State the last. Quit watching in the middle though, it was terrible.


----------



## tui

Rewatched Requiem For A Dream, even though I only watched it about a month ago. still has the same effect on me and is still my favourite of all time


----------



## Alienfish

Aerate said:


> Lol I thought you went to sleep last night
> 
> Anyway I watched Garden State the last. Quit watching in the middle though, it was terrible.



omg lol <3 i told you i was watching it ahah

also it was 2.30 am something when it ended so lol


----------



## Acruoxil

Moko said:


> omg lol <3 i told you i was watching it ahah
> 
> also it was 2.30 am something when it ended so lol



yaa lmao

well im glad you watched it haha :')


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I watched "The Visit" at the theatre last night. Friends and family told me they heard it was stupid and not worth watching. It made me jump a few times and I lmao, so I'm glad I watched it.


----------



## Alienfish

Aerate said:


> yaa lmao
> 
> well im glad you watched it haha :')



yeah it was really good :3 no regrets


----------



## Bowie

The Dark Knight. Yes, I know, I'm late.

I have become obsessed with the Joker ever since.


----------



## RiceBunny

*Avengers: Age of Ultron

It was alright ^.^*


----------



## Kuroh

watched Big Hero 6 again


----------



## Twisterheart

The last movie I saw in theaters was Jurassic World


----------



## okaimii

I watched The Visit with a few friends of mine yesterday. It wasn't the movie we wanted to see originally but due to unfortunate events, we had no other choice. The movie was alright. It was funny and entertaining.


----------



## milkyi

The Book Thief.


----------



## Isabella

love rosie
ive been watching random romance movies lately. this one was okay, kinda dumb and predictable though. i liked the characters/actors.


----------



## mogyay

i went to see 'the visit' at the cinema, it was surprisingly not that bad and i'd probably find it scary if i watched it alone (but alas my friend kept making bad jokes through it)


----------



## Alienfish

_Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me_ (1999)

It was p entertaining, only seen Goldmember before so. And it had some badass music... Wish they'd used the original American Woman version though cause it's so much better.


----------



## aetherene

Watched "Comet" tonight. Good movie, left me crying at the end. Made me wonder if the whole movie was Dell's dream and what parts were not, and what Kimberly's lie was. I might watch some parts of it over again just to clear up some parts.


----------



## YearsLate

I had to click this thread because my answer is ridiculous. Drive, the 2009 film. I'm not much for movies.


----------



## HungryForCereal

inside out. it was pretty good and funny hehe


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I rented "Get Hard" with Will Ferrel. It was goofy.A few parts made me lmao.


----------



## AnonymousFish

Last movie I watched was on a plane...it was a Japanese movie called Assassin Classroom. It was VERY weird, and apparently based on a popular show from Japan. I can't put into words how weird it was! 
As for in theaters.. I might go and see Black Mass soon, and I think the last movie I saw was Inside Out, that cutesy Pixar one about emotions c: Adorable and actually thought provoking.


----------



## ibelleS

Little Mermaid II: Return to the Sea


----------



## toddishott

I'm watching Pocahontas after I just watch Emperors New Groove and before that I watch Brave. I'm kinda binge watching Disney movies.


----------



## Temari

I believe it was "When Marnie was There" by Studio Ghibli


----------



## mogyay

everest. i know that particular expedition quite well but nothing prepared me for seeing it visualized, probably the most i've cried jeez


----------



## Classygirl

Theaterssycho TCM re release today
Home: Hotchcock last night on the making of osycho to prep person going with me not that exciting or new to many but I am a film major so it was worth it and always fun to see the classics on the screen.


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> everest. i know that particular expedition quite well but nothing prepared me for seeing it visualized, probably the most i've cried jeez



this new one? i kinda want to watch because emily watson is damn awesome


----------



## mogyay

Moko said:


> this new one? i kinda want to watch because emily watson is damn awesome



yeah the new one! emily watson is amazing in it. although i have to say i don't think anyone gets enough screen time in it.

also i saw legend last night at the cinema. it was better than i thought it would be but it wasn't great, although tom hardy is always excellent


----------



## axo

Pitch perfect 2


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> yeah the new one! emily watson is amazing in it. although i have to say i don't think anyone gets enough screen time in it.
> 
> also i saw legend last night at the cinema. it was better than i thought it would be but it wasn't great, although tom hardy is always excellent



If you like her, you should watch Breaking the Waves. Daaaayum. Be prepared though cause it's probably the film that hit me the hardest and I still think about it, even though it was like... 20 days since I watched it


----------



## mogyay

Moko said:


> If you like her, you should watch Breaking the Waves. Daaaayum. Be prepared though cause it's probably the film that hit me the hardest and I still think about it, even though it was like... 20 days since I watched it



yas plot had me at 'set in the scottish highlands' can't believe i haven't heard of it before. ok ok i kept reading and i have heard of it before but it does sound like intensely sad but an interesting premise. good luck to me, it will probably break me


----------



## RainCrossing

I only watch movies that the school takes me to, and last year we went to watch Big Heroes Six


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> yas plot had me at 'set in the scottish highlands' can't believe i haven't heard of it before. ok ok i kept reading and i have heard of it before but it does sound like intensely sad but an interesting premise. good luck to me, it will probably break me



oh yes it will.. and the music/soundtrack is soooooooooo good. still cant really listen to those songs without crying hard. yea, it's a bit obscure unless you're really into the odd movies but yeah.. have a rollercoaster ride i'd say


----------



## Sansa

Last movie I saw in theatres was the third portion of The Hobbit.  At home, if this counts, my boyfriend and I watched some documentary about fruit on Netflix.  It was certainly interesting, but a tad silly.


----------



## iFallOutBoy

The Visit


----------



## LilyACNL

H?tel Transylvania _bleh bleh bleh!_

- - - Post Merge - - -



iFallOutBoy said:


> The Visit


ohhhhh the grandparents one.. how was it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainCrossing said:


> I only watch movies that the school takes me to, and last year we went to watch Big Heroes Six



I loved big hero 6~!


----------



## Kuroh

The Cat Returns by Studio Ghibli!! It was so cute, I love it <3


----------



## Kitty2201

I watched the (Sorta) new Cinderella movie last night


----------



## Llust

i saw unfriended earlier this week


----------



## aericell

Watched RoboCop earlier. It was... okay


----------



## Bloobloop

The Shining! Tony was 10/10


----------



## Zane

just rewatched Scooby Doo on Zombie Island for the first time in many many years but I still remembered pretty much everything fufu it was always my favorite Scooby Doo despite how much I did and still do hate zombies. Anyway it's a good movie.


----------



## Mariah

Zane said:


> just rewatched Scooby Doo on Zombie Island for the first time in many many years but I still remembered pretty much everything fufu it was always my favorite Scooby Doo despite how much I did and still do hate zombies. Anyway it's a good movie.



I haven't watched that in probably ten years. That's the best Scooby Doo movie.


----------



## Bug

I saw Paper Towns a few weeks back with my friend at the cinema, and loved it! And An Interview With A Vampire was on tv the other night and whilst being slightly creepy, the ending was great!!


----------



## Knopekin

My dad is incapable of watching anything from beginning to end, so I watched some of Shawshank Redemption, intercut with bits of other TV stations, the other night. It was amazing, even when "Americans shouting about repossession!" happened every fifteen minutes.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

No Country For Old Men. 

My dad recorded it thinking it would be a movie I'd enjoy and he was right. I thought it had a pretty interesting story, and even though the ending didn't play out like I hoped, I still liked it.


----------



## Guero101

The Intern! Great movie!


----------



## cinny

ant man


----------



## Nightmares

Insurgent 
Mehhhhhh


----------



## HungryForCereal

Attack On Titans : End Of The World 

omg, i felt so blessed sitting on the sit and watching it.


----------



## 3skulls

In Cinema: 50 Shades of grey (It was a date, don't judge me)
At Home: Donnie Brasco (The only Johnny Depp Movie I like)


----------



## Ramza

_Frank_ (2014)
It was an alright movie. I liked many elements of it, the whole outsider artist aspect with calls to Beefheart and Daniel Jonhston was great and by having the main character be a complete opposite from the band members really highlights the whole outsider artist mentality. It was meant to be people just creating art for the sake of it, because of it's just part of their nature to do it. The most important thing to walk away this movie is how hard it drives the message that talent isn't created by personal trauma or mental illnesses, it's just something that comes from nature.


----------



## Javocado

Jennifer's Body


----------



## JellyLu

The last cinema movie I went to was Poltergeist
The last movie I watched overall was Godzilla because it was on TV when I came home ^-^


----------



## Alienfish

_The Gift_ (2015)

the one by joel edgerton or whatever his name is. it was alright but it tried too hard to psychological drama/thriller. and it was too much scratch on the surface for my taste. and the beginning and end was a bit too obvious at points.

so yeah it was good, the middle was best. but yeah nothing more than your 'murica storytelling.


----------



## Lily.

I can't remember the last movie I've seen in theaters, but I saw paranormal activity last night.


----------



## ibelleS

The Visit


----------



## Alienfish

_The Party_ (1968)

absolutely hilarious and so fun.. watch it.


----------



## Nightmares

Chappie (agaaain)
yo-landi is the best cmon


----------



## morifarty

The Martian. Not a lot like the book, but still a really good movie! Ridley Scott has redeemed himself with this film imo. :^)


----------



## Titi

The Drop, finally got around to seeing it.
Tom Hardy's character in that movie is my spirit animal. Literally that's me.


----------



## matt

No idea..however I watched primeval series 2 episode 7 last night that was 45 mins wish they'd make a 6th series
Might have been quantum of solace , need to get skyfall 007


----------



## Trickilicky

I saw Jurassic World for the first time a few days ago. I was disappointed after all the hype, although there were a few good moments. It feels a bit cliched to say, but for me nothing can beat the awe of the first movie.


----------



## Kanapachi

The Martian


----------



## Ramza

I finally got around to seeing Mad Max: Fury Road. It lived up to all the hype I heard about it. That was definitely one of the best action movies I've seen in recent memory with such a dynamic leading cast of characters. The colorist(s) that worked on the film should be proud, just about everyone who worked on that movie should be proud.


----------



## Coco_Weng

how to teach your dragon! It's really good! I'm going to watch the second one very soon!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

I just got finished watching 'Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street' for like the hundredth time on DVD. xD

Last one I saw in theatres was The Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies


----------



## EloquentElixir

Uhhh....Toward the Terra or something like that


----------



## Ichigo.

Still Alice. I cried a lot


----------



## alicerulez

Mazerunner: The scorched trials or something...scared the poo out of me when  those zombies/cronics popped up


----------



## Alienfish

aleonhart said:


> Still Alice. I cried a lot



Yes, that film is so good, was a while since I saw it, but yes...


----------



## Ichigo.

Moko said:


> Yes, that film is so good, was a while since I saw it, but yes...



Yeah man, it really got me. One of those movies you'll keep thinking about after.


----------



## cinny

12 angry men, saw a thread about movies n it was amazing. 
I want to watch more old films!!


----------



## Alienfish

aleonhart said:


> Yeah man, it really got me. One of those movies you'll keep thinking about after.



Heh, you should watch Breaking the waves. Don't blame me if it still hits you a month after though...


----------



## visibleghost

the martian!! it was super cool even though I liked the book more ^^


----------



## Megan.

Pixels.
It was awesome.


----------



## Ichigo.

Moko said:


> Heh, you should watch Breaking the waves. Don't blame me if it still hits you a month after though...



nooo not anymore sad movies :'(


----------



## Alienfish

aleonhart said:


> nooo not anymore sad movies :'(



told you.. that one is the saddest movie like ever.

anyways

_Onibaba _ (1964)

Sooooooo gooooodddd. <3


----------



## Ramza

saw the martian last night
dude ate some _poo_tatoes


----------



## Soigne

_Pulp Fiction_ (1994). It was great.


----------



## cinny

Sopharu said:


> _Pulp Fiction_ (1994). It was great.



I still need to watch this.


----------



## Chaotix

cinny said:


> I still need to watch this.


----------



## Keiko

The last movie I watched was at home and it was a movie called something like "Barbie: Rockin' Royals" or something like that. The only reason that I watched it was because of the fact that my mom wanted to spend time with me and she rented it so I decided that I would watch it with her.

Has anyone else here seen this movie, or what? And if you have, what are your thoughts about the movie? I personally think it was too girly for my taste but I know quite a few people who would in-hesitantly love that movie.


----------



## okaimii

Watched Corpse Bride today.


----------



## Alienfish

_It Follows_ (2014)

Well... that film was . .special. Kinda weird asf sometimes but still entertaining.


----------



## wassop

the martian (2015) at the movies and bella (2006)


----------



## rubyy

honestly 

high school musical


----------



## Ichigo.

inside out. it wasn't as good as i thought it'd be considering everyone was raving about it. not sure if pixar movies do it for me anymore.


----------



## Oldcatlady

I was rewatching mulan. x3
I cried so much... Idek why.


----------



## Alienfish

_Daisies_ (1966)

this was so awesome. if you haven't seen it yet, do it. haven't been this happy go trippy since Hair.


----------



## tsantsa

The last film i watched in the cinema was paper towns, it was an amazing film!
And at home, the last film that i watched was pitch perfect 2 (im slightly obsessed.)


----------



## Nightmares

The Count of Monte Cristo

didnt really like it


----------



## ams

I've been marathoning the Final Destination movies for the long weekend. I'm currently on 4. So happy right now.


----------



## Ramza

Tender Mercies (1983)
didn't get it, didn't want to.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

Theatres: pixels
Home: scream.


----------



## Princess

In theatres: Straight Out Of Compton
At home: Tazza 2


----------



## Mariah

My Little Princess (2011)
That was disturbing. I can't believe a mother would do that.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Straight Outta Compton!


----------



## Alienfish

_Tillsammans/Together_ (2000)

Apparently that is the English title of it but yeah I listed both. Really good film.. worth a watch!


----------



## Aestivate

Oh wow, haven't seen this thread in a looong time. 
Watched The Tunnel a couple of days ago. Not really a fan of the overdone underground maze thingy but this one was pretty great and above my expectations. Started kinda lame but in the end it got pretty realistic


----------



## cIementine

I watched Guardians of the galaxy a few days ago. probably one of my favourite marvel films.


----------



## Franny

A Better Life. sad but also good, i recommend


----------



## Sleepi

Captain America: The Winter Soldier, very good film


----------



## visibleghost

watched like half of interstellar last week
last one i finished was the martian. it was good :>


----------



## cinny

pumpkins said:


> I watched Guardians of the galaxy a few days ago. probably one of my favourite marvel films.



The best movie everrr, I loved all of the characters.

Recently watched inside out with my niece... It was alright & interesting for the kids to watch.


----------



## Alienfish

Aestivate said:


> Oh wow, haven't seen this thread in a looong time.
> Watched The Tunnel a couple of days ago. Not really a fan of the overdone underground maze thingy but this one was pretty great and above my expectations. Started kinda lame but in the end it got pretty realistic



which one was it?

i've only watched that german film from 2001 with that name so xD


----------



## Cyan Flare

The last movie I saw in theaters was... Ant Man! Very good, loved it. But it was quite a while ago, I must go more often. The last movie I saw at home was Quantum of Sollace (James Bond), wihch was pretty good I guess. Lots of action, but a slightly confusing story. Lets just say I much prefer Skyfall (and I haven't seen Casino Royale).


----------



## Melchoir

I saw Pulp Fiction because my friend asked me to go round his house and watch it with him. It was super good.


----------



## Alienfish

_Lilya 4-ever_ (2002)

So good.. though all sad and misery so go watch something happy or listen to 80s anime music afterwards. It's almost like _Breaking the waves_... however I think Breaking the waves is more heartbreaking.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lego movie (watching now)
Or The Happening


----------



## Alienfish

_Insiang_ (1976)

Soooo good. I wanna watch more of his stuff :c


----------



## pearly19

Theater: Jurassic World... Blue is my favorite >< so loyal!! Chris Pratt is awesome 
             and really terrific CGI for the overview of the island!
Home: Inside out ...so cute and well done for a movie about how emotions work 

Ant-man.... I loved it and will watch it over and over again

Thanks for making this thread, I see many films Ive never heard of or havent watched and now will watch when I have the time!


----------



## Sona

The Green Inferno


----------



## mogyay

sicario. literally SEE THIS MOVIE

unless you are like under 15 and then maybe not, v gritty but literally so so good


----------



## Jamborenium

The goosebumps movie,  I enjoyed it tbh


----------



## MissLily123

Watched Brother Bear 2 ^.^ I love the movies so much!


----------



## Mariah

The Mist
Holy ****.


----------



## Titi

The Theory of Everything. For some reason I had not watched it yet. I BAWLED throughout the movie.


----------



## MayorVin

I last saw Pan & The Martian both very good films!


----------



## Soigne

I last saw _Carrie_, both 1976 and 2013 because I'm reading the book currently.


----------



## wassop

Halloween


----------



## visibleghost

watched life of pi in school bc as our religion teacher said "it has lots of hinduism in it!!" lol. think we watched it because everyone was tired and it was the day before autumn vacation lmao.
it was fine, but i was kind of bored since i've seen it before and remembered it really well.


----------



## Hatori

Last one I've watched was Kung Fury xD A short film, but it was extremely silly and hilarious. Loved it.


----------



## asuka

watched the hunger games with my bf last night. I saw it when it came out but he hadn't seen it. was reminded of how much better the books are compared to the movies. the way the movie is filmed makes me feel like..motion sickness lol ugh


----------



## KingKyle

*Last Movie You Saw*

Cloudy And A Chance Of Meatballs 2.


----------



## Llust

pitch perfect 2
it was really disappointing tbh >< the sequel was terrible compared to the first movie imo


----------



## Contessa

Just watched beetlejuice all the way through after not watching it for years. Alec Baldwin is so young omg. Just in time for Halloween.


----------



## Contessa

The Martian, pretty good. A little long


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

at home: The Dark Knight

at theaters: hotel transom thing 2


----------



## Soigne

Contessa said:


> Just watched beetlejuice all the way through after not watching it for years. Alec Baldwin is so young omg. Just in time for Halloween.



Beetlejuice is one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## 0ni

I can't even remember the last film I saw in theatres... possibly Insidious Chapter 3?

The last film I watched at home was the Dreamworks film, Prince of Egypt. It had been years since I had seen it and it was awesome. Such a good soundtrack.


----------



## Alienfish

Hatori said:


> Last one I've watched was Kung Fury xD A short film, but it was extremely silly and hilarious. Loved it.



lawl that film is so good lol, saw it sometime ago xD


----------



## CookingOkasan

_The Resurrection of Jake the Snake Roberts_
damn good. very good.


----------



## nintendofan85

At the theater: Hotel Transylvania 2
At school: Up (2009)


----------



## Alienfish

CookingOkasan said:


> _The Resurrection of Jake the Snake Roberts_
> damn good. very good.



hey i missed you.

also i need to get on watching more stuff stupid p4g XD


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

The Back to the Future trilogy in theaters for Marty McFly Day. It was awesome to see it on the big screen!


----------



## milkyi

The Hangover Part 3.


----------



## thegunpowderincident

Last movie in theaters, Inside Out. Otherwise, Return of the Jedi.


----------



## Titi

Mad Max Fury Road, finally. Loved it! Amazing stuff. Don't get why it got so much hate. 
Also so many pretty ladies, and Tom Hardy is as perf as awlays.


----------



## AkiBear

I think the last movie I watched at home was uhhh... Creep, it's a 2014 film, you can find it on netflix. It's really weird.
Last movie I saw in theaters was The Perfect Guy. My friend really wanted to see it and then regretted it after, and I wanted to see Straight Outta Compton. Sigh.


----------



## mogyay

Titi said:


> Mad Max Fury Road, finally. Loved it! Amazing stuff. Don't get why it got so much hate.
> Also so many pretty ladies, and Tom Hardy is as perf as awlays.



it got a lot of hate?


i saw paranormal activity 5 last night (or is it 4? it's hard to keep count) it was terrible


----------



## Mimi Cheems

In Theaters: Age of Ultron
At Home: Age of Ultron

yeaaaah im lame


----------



## NerdHouse

Age of Adaline.
It was really good, even had Harrison Ford in it. That man is getting old, lol
I wonder how he's going to do in the new Star Wars.


----------



## mogyay

spectre, it was good but it wasn't my favourite daniel craig bond film


----------



## uwuzumakii

The last movie I saw was The Village by M. Night Shyamalan. It was very good, just the plot was a little slow moving and I wish that my teacher hadn't spoiled the plot...


----------



## PeeBraiin

Saw Hotel Transylvania 2 super cute movie


----------



## aericell

Watched ATM last night with my family.. it wasn't that good


----------



## DJStarstryker

I just watched Red Riding Hood, the 2011 movie with Amanda Seyfried. Very predictable and meh. Disappointed.


----------



## emolga

in theaters: inside out 
at home: birdemic (10/10)


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Crimson Peak. Not his best work, not terrible.


----------



## Alienfish

_Gentlemen Prefer Blondes_ (1953)

actually really good  saw it cause mom wanted to go but i enjoyed it more than i thought


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Just saw The Last Witch Hunter in theaters, it was actually really good, I enjoyed it, and usually I don't really like Vin Diesel much...


----------



## Thunder

House of Flying Daggers


----------



## Halloqueen

Do these have to be movies that you watched for the first time? Because I was running my own horror movie marathon for Halloween on Saturday night and the movie I finished off the marathon with was Dracula. I have seen that movie numerous times over the years so it isn't the first time.

If we're strictly talking about first-time experiences watching a movie, then it was TerrorVision from 1986. It's corny, dumb, and full of 80s cheese. It doesn't set out to be a quality movie and you shouldn't expect one going into it. It's funny and entertaining nonetheless, especially because some of the actors are just so over the top in their delivery. The dad character in particular is great. There was only one uncomfortable joke that was a relic of the time the movie was made which I didn't really like. Overall a fun sit.


----------



## Skyfall

Jurassic World, which was way better than i thought it would be.  Am now a chris pratt fan!  Pixels last night.  Intersting visually but the story was a bit weak.


----------



## Alienfish

Also no it doesn't have to to be first time watched movies.. I've watched several films more than once..

Anyways, random city symphony-ish documetaries for class. Alright I guess lol.


----------



## Wrathie83

DJStarstryker said:


> I just watched Red Riding Hood, the 2011 movie with Amanda Seyfried. Very predictable and meh. Disappointed.


Aye wasn't too bad, only good thing about it was Gary Oldman <3


   Last film i saw and really enjoyed was Inside Out.. roll on the blu-ray release .


----------



## Alienfish

_Christiane F. – Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo _ (1981)

really good film, haven't watched it in some time though. and it has bowie


----------



## visibleghost

Watched Inside Out last week!! it was super cute and I enjoyed it lots, but the Swedish translation was a bit iffy in some places ;;


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> Watched Inside Out last week!! it was super cute and I enjoyed it lots, but the Swedish translation was a bit iffy in some places ;;



They usually are iffy for animated things. Well as long as it suits the lip movements for the animation I guess and it's not too off.


----------



## visibleghost

Moko said:


> They usually are iffy for animated things. Well as long as it suits the lip movements for the animation I guess and it's not too off.



Yeah, I mean it kind of did, but the thing that bugged me the most was that the sad one's name was Vemod, which isn't really a sad feeling only? Idk, I just think they could have translated some things better but I understand that it's a ton of work to translate ab entire move so it sounds good, still means the same thing, and makes sense )X


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> Yeah, I mean it kind of did, but the thing that bugged me the most was that the sad one's name was Vemod, which isn't really a sad feeling only? Idk, I just think they could have translated some things better but I understand that it's a ton of work to translate ab entire move so it sounds good, still means the same thing, and makes sense )X



yeah they could have used better for that, they are not really the same. :/ they probably translated just cause it's mainly a kids' movie.. idk lots of cartoons here get ****ty translations imo


----------



## Two-Face

Straight Outta Compton was the last film I saw inside a theater, and House of Wax was the most recent movie I watched at home.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I watched Kill Bill Volume 1 & 2 yesterday. They're such great movies with awesome dialog, music, characters, and an even more awesome plot. The movie shows different events of a timeline basically outside of the timeline and I love how everything ends up coming together and it all makes sense.


----------



## Alienfish

ShinyYoshi said:


> They're such great movies with awesome dialog, music, characters, and an even more awesome plot.



Have u ever watched anything else?


----------



## HungryForCereal

pitch perfect 2. downloaded the movie from a torrent site.


----------



## Alienfish

_The Fall of the Romanov Dynasty_ (1927)

russian silent compilation film..

yes exactly as exciting as it sounds lel


----------



## Tao

I watched 'Who Framed Roger Rabbit'.

I've not seen it for years, but I've found that I still hate the end with Judge Doom because he's just creepy and weird as ****. I guess that's the point though so well done, movie.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

In theaters, Hotel Transylvania 2.

Super lame, but I went with me younger sister so yeah.

I really haven't seen any good movies at the theater lately, but at home I just watched Castle in the Sky by Miyazaki.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

The Hidden Owl said:


> In theaters, Hotel Transylvania 2.
> 
> Super lame, but I went with me younger sister so yeah.
> 
> I really haven't seen any good movies at the theater lately, but at home I just watched Castle in the Sky by Miyazaki.



Aw, I thought that movie was funny (aside from a few awkward scenes). But yeah, I haven't been too impressed with any of the recent movies. I hope they release something fantastic soon.

The last movie I watched was Beastly. Such a great movie.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

DarkDesertFox said:


> Aw, I thought that movie was funny (aside from a few awkward scenes). But yeah, I haven't been too impressed with any of the recent movies. I hope they release something fantastic soon.
> 
> The last movie I watched was Beastly. Such a great movie.



I mean I guess it was funny, but I found it SUPER corny and the characterization of some of the characters put me off... like the dad? I didn't like how they made him kinda dopey and childish, but then again it could be just me. It was cute, but I keep seeing a major decline the movies suited for kids. I haven't seen any movie that is family-friendly that was really fantastic, which is hard because the only time I really go to the movies is with my siblings and they can't watch Divergent, Hunger Games, etc.


----------



## xianli

I watched 'we're the millers' on Halloween !! I had never got round to watching it before but I'm so glad that I finally did because it is just hilarious XD
the ending was slightly strange but great and the whole movie didn't ever feel tedious or dragged out [like a lot of films nowadays are].
Also, I love love love the eyebrows guy ;v; the one who's also in narnia as Eustace [I think ?]


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin

I saw Beetlejuice for the first time with my boyfriend. He was shocked when I told him I had never seen it. My parents didn't let me when I was a kid, so unfortunately, I can't say it brought back spookyesque nostalgia. It was a terrific movie though!


----------



## Thunder

Tiger Cage 1, Tiger Cage 2, and Police Story 3: Supercop.

Michelle Yeoh is a badass.


----------



## tae

theaters: the scorch trials.
home: american sniper.


----------



## ChocoMagii

Cinemas :  Inside Out
At Home: The Secret Garden


----------



## radioloves

I can't remember... But uh I think it was The Minions from a couple months back, man I liked that movie <333


----------



## Chanyeol

The Scorch Trials!  I saw it the first day it came out here in Belgium


----------



## Alienfish

_Sal? or The 120 Days of Sodom_ (1975)

yep that infamous movie. I find it quite interesting though.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Captain America: The First Avenger

 i'm a damn nerd


----------



## aericell

Watched Hercules & the Minions last night, and currently watching Antman right now


----------



## MissLily123

Monsters University


----------



## Spooky.

Last I saw in theaters was Jurassic World. Last I watched at home...hm...I want to say Seven Pounds.


----------



## piske

Just watched The Conjuring tonight. Not really scary to me but my BF got a bit freaked heh


----------



## tearypastel

at the movies: that peter pan movie called pan? watched it with my little sisters like a month or two ago.
at home: paddington, again with my little sisters.


----------



## Thunder

Shaolin Soccer


----------



## piske

Thunder said:


> Shaolin Soccer



Is that good?? I've debated watching it...!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

I've been watching the Back to The Future movies lately XD


----------



## Wrathie83

Disney Alice in wonderland animated film .


----------



## Titi

The Martian... I hated it. And I'm a Ridley Scott fangirl.
It was just SO bad and flat in every way, I really don't see why people like it so much.


----------



## earthquake

at home: christmas with the kranks and i regret it so so much


----------



## Thunder

P e o n y said:


> Is that good?? I've debated watching it...!



It's pretty silly, but entertaining.


----------



## Ramza

I saw Crimson Peak last night. It's nothing like it's advertised, it's just advertised as a "horror" so the studio can make money. Other than that, I found it to be a fairly enjoyable thriller-mystery movie with some very creepy atmosphere and aesthetics to it. There are some ... "interesting" ... twists to say the least and the delivery of some of their are outrageous, in what I found to be a comedic way.


----------



## crystalchild

killer klowns from outer space

terrible film, amazing clown puppets


----------



## mogyay

Thunder said:


> Shaolin Soccer



i did not expect to like that film as much as i did!


i watched skyfall again to make myself feel better for not liking spectre as much


----------



## nerdatheart9490

The Theory of Everything. For the 6th time. I think I have a problem.


----------



## Roxi

The Nightmare Before Christmas <3


----------



## Overseer

Spectre 007. The opening titles were, um, interesting...


----------



## Guero101

Jurassic World! for the 7th billion time! haha


----------



## iamnothyper

some messed up korean movie about bullying
days of wrath i believe.


----------



## Hermione Granger

I tried watching the 2013 "Carrie" but didn't finish it. That's technically the last movie I watched. I don't remember the last movie I finished.


----------



## Alienfish

_If Not Us, Who?_ (2011)

Really good film if you're interested in post-ww2 history. and it has an interesting montage as well.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

The Martian. It's definitely as good as they say it is.


----------



## Kaiserin

Boruto: Naruto the Movie (ボルト‐ナルト・ザ・ムービー)


----------



## toddishott

Pirates of the Caribbean The Curse of the Black Pearl


----------



## Thunder

Tai Chi Zero



mogyay said:


> i did not expect to like that film as much as i did!
> 
> 
> i watched skyfall again to make myself feel better for not liking spectre as much



Same here, I'd been putting it off for that reason, but figured I'd give it a watch since it popped up on tv.

Those eggs tho, eww


----------



## jiny

Lilo & Stitch 2: Stitch has a glitch


----------



## Oblivia

I caught the second half of 28 Weeks Later tonight, but the last movie I watched in its entirety was Ex Machina.  It's a little slow paced but quite good overall.


----------



## Kitty2201

I watched _Inside Out_ the other day, it was pretty good


----------



## Wrathie83

Rocky Horror picture show, one of my favourites and an absolute classic .


----------



## Knopekin

'All I Want for Christmas' because my retired dad is equal mixes of adorable and annoying because he friggin' loves Christmas films because they're so predicable and happy, and they're already starting to show Christmas films on TV.

The film was predictable, terribly-written, and badly acted. He loved it.


----------



## nintendofan85

At school: Star Wars (1977)


----------



## Delphine

_Freaks_ (1932), quite a revelation, I loved it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



nintendofan85 said:


> At school: Star Wars (1977)



Pretty cool to watch Star Wars during school!


----------



## Romaki

I'm currently watching the Animal Crossing movie, this time with an english fandub. So much nostalgia. >w<


----------



## Minerva

I watched The Dark Knight recently.


----------



## crystalchild

the two first harry potter movies.


----------



## Alienfish

_Black Orpheus_ (1959)

Really good actually, quite the dark end though.. without spoiling too much


----------



## asuka

mockingjay part 1, it was the best of all the movies imo but still not as good as the books :x
bf wants to watch a movie tonight though and i'm terrible at picking them so i've been lurking this thread LOLL any suggestions?


----------



## Mariah

Mockingjay Part 2


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Ooooo haven't watched many, but I did very recently watch The Magdalene Sisters on Netflix, it was heartbreaking : (


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

The Fault in Our Stars. I actually liked it.


----------



## aericell

Just watched the Maze Runner: Scorch Trials with my fam!


Spoiler



i knew she was dirty ugh i'm so mad


----------



## Alienfish

_Boys don't cry_ (1999)

Really good, even if I can see were the criticism come from...


----------



## Dinosaurz

Cinema: Mokingjay Part 2
Home: Twilight breaking dawn part 2


----------



## Peter

*Cinema:* The Martian
*At Home:* Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## iFallOutBoy

I saw the Coopers just last night


----------



## Soigne

Poltergeist (2015) again. The more times I see it, the more I dislike it.


----------



## Kaioin

Recently watched Scott Pilgrim vs. The World again!


----------



## ams

It Follows. Pretty good actually!


----------



## Alienfish

ams said:


> It Follows. Pretty good actually!



yeah i kinda liked it. at least it was somewhat creepy even if the sex scenes were cheesy and obviously construtced asf


----------



## Damniel

The Green Mile, still as sad as I remember it.


----------



## Healer

I finally watched Inside Out since everyone and their grandmother were chastising me for not having seen it sooner...And it really wasn't as amazing as everyone claimed it to be. I feel kind of disappointed because I got all hyped over it.


----------



## mayor.heather

at home i watched: The house at the end of the street
and in theaters i saw: Inside out


----------



## Knopekin

Healer said:


> I finally watched Inside Out since everyone and their grandmother were chastising me for not having seen it sooner...And it really wasn't as amazing as everyone claimed it to be. I feel kind of disappointed because I got all hyped over it.



Aww, I hate it when that happens. I remember when everyone was gushing about how amazing The Dark Knight was and I saw it and was totally underwhelmed.


----------



## Ryona

Just saw the Hunger Games Part 2 ^^ It was quite exciting.


----------



## Delphine

_Blue is the warmest color_ (2013)


----------



## Alienfish

_Free Angela and All Political Prisoners_ (2012)

sooo good. go watch it even if you're not into politics.


----------



## shunishu

Roman Holiday


----------



## MokaAkashiya

Most recent film i've watched was watership down (for the first time) good film!


----------



## Saylor

Mockingjay part 2. I really liked it, it's probably my favorite out of all of the movies!


----------



## wassop

the outsiders , it's one of my favorite movies


----------



## EloquentElixir

I watched Mr. Peabody and Sherman yesterday​


----------



## Delphine

I watched a few animated short movies by Don Hertzfeldt. I had no idea they were experimental movies but it didn't stop me from finding them enjoyable and interesting.


----------



## Alienfish

some video works/installations by video artist Lisa Tan. Kinda trippy and demanding stuff but I liked 'em.


----------



## MissLily123

Bad Words XD


----------



## CanidSerpent

I finally watched Jurassic World, and despite my doubts it turned out to be a pretty great film.


----------



## Kaitrock

I just saw Mockingjay part 2 and I was pretty underwhelmed. There were a lot of great parts though! And I nearly died when I saw the mutts lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I also saw Pixels! It was embarrassing. There were so many cringeworthy parts


----------



## SolarInferno

Serena was the last film I watched, following from Mockingjay Part 2. Feels weird seeing Katniss Everdeen go blonde.


----------



## Delphine

_Akira_ (1988)


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Mockingjay Part 2 and it was really good ^_^


----------



## Llust

just saw mean girls for the 20th time


----------



## FelicityShadow

In theaters: Avengers Age of Ultron

At home: Annie (1982)


----------



## Kitty2201

Just finished watching One Direction: This Is Us
It was pretty good


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Sling Blade

Really makes you wonder how messed up some people can be towards their own children :/


----------



## Alienfish

_Chronicle of a Summer_ (1961)


----------



## laineybop

Spent all day yesterday watching The Godfather Trilogy...Good times.


----------



## nintendofan85

Tomorrowland.


----------



## Alienfish

_Concerning Violence_ (2014)

Really good and interesting, it has some really strong scenes however so if you can't handle blood and flesh-wounds and animal torture don't watch it.


----------



## RainbowCherry

Just watched Little Shop of Horrors (The 1986 musical). Wish Audrey II had more scenes, but, it was a good movie nevertheless.


----------



## nami26

Insurgent, and excited for Allegiant in March of 2016


----------



## Alienfish

Some art-film documentaries at this gallery.. they were alright but they were verrrry pretentious sometimes.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

The good dinosaur.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

The Visit. 

It was an okay movie, but what made the experience horrible was that there was a girl in front of me texting the whole time, and there was this group of about 4 teenagers behind us, giggling, screaming, and texting the whole time. At one point one of the teenagers yelled, "SHUT UP!!!". That made me really mad. I just wanted to yell. Also, that same girl who was texting in front of me put on this really smelly lotion, and it gave me a headache. People nowadays have no respect for other people in the cinema...


----------



## Delphine

_North by Northwest_ (1959)


----------



## Alienfish

_History and Memory_ (1991)


----------



## Kitty2201

Watched Kung-Fu Panda 2 last night


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

The last film I watched was _Blow Out_ in Film Studies. I have to admit, I didn't really care for it at first, but once I got a little more into it, I started to appreciate it. And that ending... I know it turned away audiences when it was first released, but in my opinion, it was masterfully done. The lack of diagetic sound; the soundtrack used in that scene, as well as the camera angles and what was being shown there... the beauty of it brings a tear to my eye every time. I'd say it's one of my favourite films now.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Elf just yesterday. I want to see it again.


----------



## Soigne

I watched _How to Die in Oregon_ a few days ago & _Blackfish_ tonight.


----------



## Delphine

_Dead Poets Society_(1989)


----------



## CrossAnimal

_A Christmas Story_

You have to watch that every December. It's like a law or something.


----------



## Alienfish

The first two hours of _Shoah_ (1985). Would love to see all 9 ? hours at some point...


----------



## butz

Last night, my boyfriend and I watched _The Red Violin_. It was pretty decent, I guess. The score was the main reason we watched it, because it is composed by John Corigliano, who is a fantastic composer!


----------



## Minni

What to expect when you're expecting


----------



## kanvrises

In theaters: Frozen
At Home: uhhhhhhhhhh I think it was the Minions movie?


----------



## SoftFairie

In Theaters: The Good Dinosaur

At Home: Elf


----------



## starlessmoon

*Control and Enter the Void.*


----------



## mogyay

i saw hector at the cinema last night, it was really good. i did originally tell me friends i wanted to see a christmas movie at the cinema this year but it wasn't quite what i had in mind haha. still~~ i recommend it


----------



## jollimorg

In Theater: Hunger Games Mockingjay Part 2
At Home: Blackfish... again


----------



## shunishu

you and the night (les rencontres d'apr?s minuit)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Almost the entirety of Polar Express.


----------



## ACNLover10

Home alone.


----------



## Alienfish

Some random short films. Also rewatched _Concerning Violence_ b/c I wanted to get to hear two songs I really liked from there.


----------



## optimus

I watched half of Kick-Ass and then turned it off because I couldn't make myself watch the other half


----------



## Nicole.

A few days ago I watched Gone Girl (again..) on Now TV. Never get tired of that film.


----------



## Kitty2201

I watched Maze Runner: The Scorch Trials the other night at home. It was actually really good and can't wait for a third one to come out


----------



## Soigne

I watched Jurassic World last night for the second time.


----------



## Naekoya

Crimson Peak >w<


----------



## radioloves

Inside Out, I cried 3 times such a good movie <3


----------



## santoyo.bay

movie theatre: mocking jay part 2
at home: monster in law


----------



## Hermione Granger

Theater: Star Wars VII: The Force Awakens
At home: The original Star Wars trilogy, so I guess technically Star Wars VI: Return of the Jedi. 

I had a very Star Wars themed weekend. It was my first time watching anything from the series lol


----------



## skout

John Lennon said:


> Theater: Star Wars VII: The Force Awakens
> At home: The original Star Wars trilogy, so I guess technically Star Wars VI: Return of the Jedi.
> 
> I had a very Star Wars themed weekend. It was my first time watching anything from the series lol



These were the last two movies I've watched as well


----------



## Kenziegirl1229

In theaters: The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2
At Home: Avengers 2: Age of Ultron


----------



## Matramix

Star Wars The Force Awakens


----------



## Rosebud

I think it was The Kingsman but it might have been Donnie Darko. I can't remember.


----------



## milkyi

"The Outsiders," and I love it so much. I didn't get to finish it, 'cause I was watching it in school, but I can tell that this is going to be one of my favorites.


----------



## Joy

Me and Earl and a Dying Girl

Good movie


----------



## okaimii

The Butler. 

I liked it.


----------



## gh0st

I saw the new Star Wars!!! It was so awesome. Actually, I saw it twice... ;-; I wanna see it again. lmao


----------



## Halloqueen

I just got back from watching Krampus. I found it enjoyable, and there were some pretty cool visuals, but it wasn't mindblowing. I might get it on DVD or something to watch it again on future Christmases.


----------



## drizzy

mockingjay part 2 :^(


----------



## nintendofan85

Star Wars: The Force Awakens.


----------



## thegunpowderincident

The Force Awakens. Hope to go see it again, but the only seats I'm seeing available are right in front of the screen.  First time in my life I've ever felt the need to see a movie more than once in the theater.


----------



## Alienfish

_Carol_ (2015)

I liked it more than I thought.. at least they did the sex good and not too standard **** with clothes on.

ALSO THAT VERTIGO REF LOL.


----------



## Ayaya

Star Wars: The Force Awakens with my parents! I think it was the first star wars movie I watched seriously (the rest are seen in passing/while changing channels)


----------



## ACNLover10

Home alone 2: Lost in New York. In my opinion it's the best of the series.


----------



## Nimega_Gunner

Star Wars: The Force Awakens. It was really cool! I recommend it to every Star Wars out there, although I liked the Original Trilogy better.


----------



## reyy

star wars TFA : ^ )
i love it so much omg omg omg
seriously rey is bae!! any star wars fans hmu and we'll talk star wars till the wee hours of the morning


----------



## Blythetastic

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> star wars TFA : ^ )
> i love it so much omg omg omg
> seriously rey is bae!! any star wars fans hmu and we'll talk star wars till the wee hours of the morning



Same. I'm re-hooked on Star Wars yet again. I've seen it twice and I'm ready to see it again.


----------



## stained_cheri

Nightmare Before Christmas- it was around Christmas season and I watched it on ABC Family


----------



## Javocado

I saw "Sisters" last night, and it was some funny stuff.


----------



## cfs317

I just watched Fight Club last night.


----------



## mogyay

star wars! saw it about a week ago now, it was really good!! (and i'm not really a huge star wars fan)


----------



## Ichigo.

i was watching the scorch trials but i never finished it


----------



## jiny

i watched the good dinosaur

it was sad


----------



## seliph

Rush Hour and Rush Hour 2 have been on so often idk why

But I watched both of em yesterday


----------



## Lumira

I recently watched "Pixels."
It's a really fun movie, and gamers especially would enjoy it. 
Adam Sandler Stars in it, and he is fantastic in it.


----------



## Alienfish

_The Man on the Roof_ (1976)

swedish crime stuff from the 70s.. alright film as for plot and stuff.. i really loved the 70s setting and aesthetics tho


----------



## Emizel

I saw Star wars VII in the cinema at Christmas, and I saw Frankenweenie at home last night.


----------



## Alienfish

_The Missing Picture_ (2013)

Been wanting to watch this again and my teacher was kinda enough to post a link to it online. I remember watching it the first time in class and dayum this one is so so so good.. watch it now.


----------



## kittmitt

DELETED


----------



## Alienfish

_Never like the first time!_ (2006)

really good and interesting short.. recommended!


----------



## cIementine

in cinema - star wars: the force awakens (episode Vll)
at home - captain america: the winter soldier (noice)


----------



## skarmoury

Watched Star Wars VII in cinemas last year and Love, Rosie just a few days ago.
The recent Star Wars movie was pretty good, but I don't get the fuss over Love, Rosie; there wasn't anything very special about the story, but I did like the aesthetic appeal.


----------



## Alienfish

_Elvira Madigan_ (1967)

Really good film, although it was a bit weird to watch cause I met the guy who plays Kristoffer last month in a completely different context, he was a guest at one of our lectures and we got to see one of his numerous political documentaries in class.


----------



## Celestefey

Star Wars: The Force Awakens

It was amazing and BB-8 is too adorable help.


----------



## Twinleaf

*In theaters:* Spectre 
It was pretty good. I don't have much to say about it to be honest, haha.

*At home:* Maze Runner: The Scorch Trials
OMG THE FEELS MAN, THE FEEEELS. I cried like 3 or 4 times during this movie (IM NOT GONNA LIE) and UGH TERESA >;(


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

I watched a documentary about WWI. I'm not sure if it counts as a movie, but whatever.


----------



## Frisk

I just watched the SpongeBob Movie: Sponge Out of Water my second time last night. It's great :3


----------



## X2k5a7y

Before I go to Sleep. 

Really intense movie. Somewhat predictable, but intense.


----------



## Mariah

Labyrinth


----------



## TheGlamourGroup

Journey 2 The Mysterious Island, but then the bell rang and I couldn't finish it


----------



## visibleghost

in theaters i watched star wars the force awakens. it was fine, i'm not really a huge fan of star wars but the effects were cool and sime of the actors were rly cute
at home it was some french movie about a family with three deaf people and one hearing person... it was pretty wild and weird but okay??  idk it wasn't the best but i survived watching it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Labyrinth. At home, couldn't find where I shoved my DVD so I bought it on Amazon streaming so I can watch it whenever. (I'm pretty sure my sister stole my DVD.) Still a really amazing movie no matter the millions of times I've seen it.


----------



## p e p p e r

Spirited Away


----------



## Alienfish

_Rebel without a cause_ (1955)

Really good actually and it's easy to see why it's such a classic.. not the most awesome i've seen but.. ya


----------



## Heyden

TheGlamourGroup said:


> Journey 2 The Mysterious Island, but then the bell rang and I couldn't finish it



wtf i just watched it just now lol


----------



## focus

the last movie i've seen was on halloween with friends at home, we watched the conjuring


----------



## TheGlamourGroup

Haydenn said:


> wtf i just watched it just now lol



lol
and it was just getting good :'(
I need to finish it sometime


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> in theaters i watched star wars the force awakens. it was fine, i'm not really a huge fan of star wars but the effects were cool and sime of the actors were rly cute
> at home it was some french movie about a family with three deaf people and one hearing person... it was pretty wild and weird but okay??  idk it wasn't the best but i survived watching it



ohh that french movie i know which it is but title escaping me...La Famille B?lier maybe?


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Dad for rent. it was a Korean movie.


----------



## cornimer

At my house, the last movie I saw was Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2. The last movie I saw in theaters was The Peanuts Movie in like November XD


----------



## santoyo.bay

Step up 2, probably the worst movie I have ever seen.


----------



## Minni

Aladdin! <3


----------



## boujee

Sonic the hedgehog movie


----------



## Hopeless Opus

The Nut Job. One of the worst 'movies' I've ever watched.


----------



## Joy

Hotel Transylvania 2. It was okay.


----------



## Soigne

Alien (1979). I'm planning on watching Aliens tonight.


----------



## Alienfish

Rewatched some cuban/bissau-guinean film yesterday.. it's angled and left asf and has some scenes that are v strong..buuut it was good.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Ant man lol

at first I thought it was gonna be kinda dumb but it was pretty funny and I enjoyed it


----------



## CluelessMayor

I watched The Last 5 years yesterday - It was a really nice musical movie ^_^


----------



## cIementine

i just went to see daddy's home, it was really funny and i peed a little


----------



## jiny

i saw the impossible and i cried so much


----------



## Alienfish

pumpkins said:


> i just went to see daddy's home, it was really funny and i peed a little



what the ...

also eh going through the fall of the romanov dynasty again...


----------



## SoftFairie

My mother forced me to watch Frozen last night for the 5,000th time.

In movie theaters the last movie I saw was the new star wars movie and I'm not even going to comment on that one.


----------



## reyy

in theatres: STAR WARS!! i loved it omg
at home: room, it was so sad omg


----------



## Alienfish

_The Black Power Mixtape 1967-1975_ (2011)

SO SO GOOD ****ING GO WATCH THIS AND CONCERNING VIOLENCE NOW


----------



## nami26

in theaters: The Peanuts Movie because of my sisters
at home: War Room, most touching movie ever


----------



## Alienfish

_491_ (1964)

swedish movie from 1964.. p good although i think it was the cut version that was released on dvd so at times it was a bit meh


----------



## Saylor

In theaters I watched Star Wars: The Force Awakens and then at home I watched Maidentrip. Both were great!


----------



## Kittyinpink87

a movie called " What If".


----------



## Dim

Last time I watched a movie was at home on Christmas. My family and I watched Christmas specials like How the Grinch stole Christmas, Rudolf the red nose reindeer, Charlie Brown, and Scrooged


----------



## skarmory

I watched Howl's Moving Castle for the umpteenth time last night. I love that movie


----------



## glow

in theaters: star wars for the 2nd time. that doesn't count imo since I've seen it before; I saw Joy a couple days before that, I liked it a lot. I've been watching so many movies lately 

but besides theaters I saw the first half of The Martian for the 2nd time, since my bf hasn't seen it, but then we had to leave so he still hasn't watched it smh. as u might guess I'm a person that doesn't mind rewatching movies


----------



## doveling

*the good dinosaur*
such a a sad movie, i cried like 5 times


----------



## Alienfish

a swedish short(or tv-film i assume due to the production/time/content), one of the guys who the director was a guest at one of our lectures so it was interesting to see ^^

i think the title would roughly translate to "Berlin - divided city" or something and itwas from 1971 which is all i could find lol


----------



## Alienfish

_Concerning Violence_ (2014)


yeaaa so so good and yes i'm aware i've seen it 4 times now lol. but i wanted to see the english version bc my teacher rec'd it. i think i prefer the swedish tho


----------



## Alienfish

_Det ?r upp till dig/You Decide!_ (2011)

really interesting documentary about the oil business in sudan/ethiopia and how they are indirectly and directly involved in the civil wars and the ethnic cleansing


----------



## kelpy

The Martian. pretty good.


----------



## Alienfish

_Chinatown_ (1974)

Ehh, alright film. I mean the photography was really good and how can you not like Faye Dunaway and Jack Nicholson... But I think the story was really bland, also the whole "neo noir meets 70s themes/aesthetics".. no


----------



## zeoli

I just rewatched Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas for the second time ever and it still weirds me out.


----------



## Lumira

The Interview. 
very... interesting


----------



## Alienfish

_The Graduate_ (1967)

really good and a classic flick : D and the music is a+++++


----------



## Alienfish

_Bonnie and Clyde_ (1967)

yassss so good and faye dunaway is hot asf


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## Chocofruit

Last movies I've seen

*At home : *Sinister
*At the teathre : *Star Wars : The Force Awakens


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Chocofruit said:


> Last movies I've seen
> 
> *At home : *Sinister
> *At the theatre : *Star Wars : The Force Awakens



omg sinister used to scare the heck out of me lmao


----------



## Chocofruit

ToxiFoxy said:


> omg sinister used to scare the heck out of me lmao



Yeah! It's a really good movie. Consistant, and it doesn't rely on jump scares!


----------



## nintendofan85

_The Martian_ (2015)
Before that, _Ferris Bueller's Day Off_ (1986)


----------



## Yuni

The Peanuts movie! It was so cute :3


----------



## Cailey

THE NEW STAR WARS AND WOW DID THOSE TEARS FLOW


----------



## Alienfish

_East of Eden_ (1955)

yupppp the James Dean one. Really good and I liked it way more then "rebel" imo


----------



## Kittyinpink87

pokemon diancie and the cocoon of destruction


----------



## VividVero

At the movies: The Forest & The Hateful Eight
At home: Interstellar


----------



## Snocks

I recently watched the secret life of Walter Mitty on Amazon Instant Video- oddly charming film :3


----------



## nami26

Kittyinpink87 said:


> a movie called " What If".


is that the one with Debby Ryan> that is such a good movie


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

Friends and I watched Atlantis the Lost Empire on netflix. I miss good ol 2d animation.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

i saw 5th wave and wow love triangle


----------



## riummi

the new star wars one

i cant wait for pride and prejudice and zombies


----------



## helloxcutiee

In theaters: Ride along 2
Home: Frozen


----------



## Nicole.

Last night I watched _The Wedding Planner_.


----------



## koopakingg

Star Wars the force awakens. How original am I? Don't watch too many movies lol.


----------



## Alienfish

_Shoah_ (1985)

Finally got around to watch the whole thing.. strong stuff and exhausting to watch but a really important film about stuff that should never been forgotten. I think everyone should watch it once at least in their lifetime if they get the opportunity, either in one go or in the four parts as I did (swedish public telly was nice enough to put it up on their play/online channel in 4 parts and I watched it there for practical reasons over a few days)..


----------



## mogyay

Moko said:


> _Shoah_ (1985)
> 
> Finally got around to watch the whole thing.. strong stuff and exhausting to watch but a really important film about stuff that should never been forgotten. I think everyone should watch it once at least in their lifetime if they get the opportunity, either in one go or in the four parts as I did (swedish public telly was nice enough to put it up on their play/online channel in 4 parts and I watched it there for practical reasons over a few days)..



ty for bumping this thread up babe

i saw the big short tonight, it was good but it was a bit confusing tbh, a lot of economic terms being thrown around


----------



## Alienfish

np you know im the movie nut here <3 someone has to take over from secondsider.. although i think we were equals almost 

- - - Post Merge - - -

also I saw _Kiruna - Space Road_ (2013) at a guest lecture at uni.. think i liked it more now than the first time, also the director herself was there and talked about that and her work so ya it was good.


----------



## meowlerrz

Unfriended


----------



## Dae Min

I watched Inside Out. It was amazing, but that goes without saying. Absolutely loved it

A few days later, I was scrolling through the TV guide and saw the animated movie 'Planes' was about to start.. Since I never watched it, I was curious. Ugh. This movie is literally the same exact plot of Pixar's Cars but with planes. And it was predictable.


----------



## nami26

Soul Surfer I cried


----------



## MTPockets

At home: Inside Out
In Theatres: It's been a really long time!!! I have no idea... might have been The Imitation Game


----------



## Alienfish

_Blood of the Beasts_ (1948)


really good film but it's very morbid and grotesque so don't watch it if you can't handle slaughter of animals

_Eyes Without a Face_ (1959)

Good psychological old-school horror stuff, recommended!

both films by Georges Franju


----------



## JellyLu

I just watched Star Wars Episode II and tonight I'm going to watch Episode III to celebrate finishing a week of exams~


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Probably The Two Towers (LOTR). Love that movie so much!


----------



## RainbowCherry

Just saw Goosebumps because my brother didn't want to see Dad's Army. It's actually really good.


----------



## Alienfish

some rly weird french movie.. adele something. trippy asf but i kinda liked it


----------



## teto

Moko said:


> some rly weird french movie.. adele something. trippy asf but i kinda liked it



hello
it's me

inside out. for like the 6th time.
I STILL TEAR UP AT IT.


----------



## Alienfish

lol no lemme look it up.

Les aventures extraordinaires d'Ad?le Blanc-Sec is the french title i think ;;


----------



## Lumira

leap year.
watched it at a friends house.
i was surprised at how much i liked it.


----------



## Dae Min

I watched Inside Out with my sister who hasn't seen the movie before. She was so impressed with it, we ended up discussing/analyzing the entire thing thirty minutes after it was done


----------



## Twisterheart

rumble fish


----------



## Tao

Saw Deadpool :3

It's among the better of the super hero movies I've seen, but there's massive bias there since I love Deadpool (though on the other hand, that bias would also make me more critical of it I guess).

It was just done really well. Ryan Reynolds has redeemed himself from those previous two super hero disasters. Plus, it didn't butcher the source material all that much, which comic book movies have a habit of doing. What was changed for the movie made sense in terms of making a movie adaptation, rather than leave me asking "why the hell did they change that!?".



I also came out wondering why Colossus was done 100% better in the Deadpool movie than he was across the entire X-Men movie franchise (though the answer is obviously "because the 'X-Men' movies are essentially 'Wolverine...and friends'")


----------



## Alienfish

_Dragon Inn_ (1966)

classic sword wavering stuff. reason i watched it because those from the 60s and earlier are good and can't ditch some oldies hk/taiwan stuff man. also the special effects are really cute and brought some fun ahah


----------



## Dae Min

How To Train Your Dragon. I heard so much about it, so why not? It's every bit as awesome as I expected. There are also some incredible visuals and landscapes that left me in awe


----------



## Feloreena

Watched Fargo at my boyfriend's house last Sunday.

Haven't been to the cinema for a while but I'm going to see The Revenant this weekend.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

I finally got around to watching Inside Llewyn Davis last night or else it would've been a waste if I bought the DVD for nothing. I probably need to re-watch it though, considering I was super tired then.


----------



## mogyay

oh, i saw pride and prejudice and zombies at the weekend, it was alright i guess but i'd rather just see pride and prejudice without zombies


----------



## Kaioin

Deadpool.

Funny stuff.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Manos the Hands of Fate....


MST3K FTW


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

The notebook. Was forced to watch it and it was alright


----------



## pandapples

Deadpool on Saturday. Fun movie~


----------



## CuteYuYu

Macbeth.. it was for school okay


----------



## Joy

300, It was pretty good


----------



## Shawna

A Girl Like Her.


----------



## Zane

The Babysitter (1980)
I thought it was alright until the dad character was ~seduced~ by the babysitter, then he just became totally unlikeable and I was annoyed. I zoned out through a bunch of parts too so I didn't get the entire story haha the ending was pretty decent tho.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

The Intern

Just saw it at home and I really enjoyed it, freaking Robert was the cutest old man ever in the whole world and I wanted to put him in my pocket forever. And good going to the Workaholic's crew working their way into the movie, but why did they leave out Blake? That's just RUDE.

But anyways 10/10 definitely see if it you can, it was really cute and I had been wanting to see it from when I saw the ads. =]


----------



## boujee

Deadpool on Sunday and on Monday I finish watching American Gangster


----------



## Alienfish

_Daughter of the Nile_ (1987)

Alright imo.. like way too 80s disco cheesy music but I kinda like the sloppy feeling of old Asian movies so it was decent.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Guardians of the Galaxy. Haven't seen it since it was in theaters but found it was still as funny and engaging as it was the first time, despite its clunky delivery of exposition.


----------



## momiji345

In theaters: kung fu panda 3
At home:  zoolander 1


----------



## cinny

Chef


----------



## dawsoncreek

that zombie movie...warm bodies..and then Sling Blade with the great Billy Bob Thonton and the late John Ritter


----------



## King Dorado

Star Wars The Force Awakens


----------



## Saylor

We've been watching Young Frankenstein in my lit class and it's so funny omg


----------



## toddishott

DEADPOOL!


----------



## Dorian

The Long, Long Trailer starring Lucille Ball and Desi Arnaz 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't go the the cinema much. Germaphobe and I can't bear listening to other people eating, lol.


----------



## lemon-len

I just saw Deadpool yesterday! It was fantastic, in case anyone's still on the fence about seeing it.


----------



## teshima

that movie with the president on a plane and a lot of people get shot and die.....air force one i think?

we were watching it in gov class


----------



## King Dorado

teshima said:


> that movie with the president on a plane and a lot of people get shot and die.....air force one i think?
> 
> we were watching it in gov class



maybe it was Escape from New York.  i could see some government lessons there.


----------



## Kaziga

The last movie I saw was The Forest.
I liked it? I guess.
It was veryyyy slow until like the last half an hour or so of it.
I liked it over all, it was a very good plot and they built up enough suspense towards the end to make the ending work and was very enjoyable. And plot twists at the end are always a good hook for me. Wasn't expecting it and was pleasantly surprised. Haha.
I definitely recommend it if you like atmospheric horror movies, it's all about the backgrounds, and sounds, and psychological style horror. That's what saved it for me, I thought it was going to be some kind of zombie type thing with all the dead bodies, but they didn't go that route and I was very happy about that because hello..overdone much? XD
Anyway yeah, definitely recommend. I'm all about horror movies.
The next movie I'm going to see is The Boy, and The Witch. Also Deadpool this weekend if I can get the day off of work.


----------



## Megan.

Absolutely Anything.


----------



## Naekoya

Just watched Deadpool last night with my bf 
chimichanga ~ oh yeaaa :'D


----------



## wolfie1

It's been a long time since I last watched films, but I think it was Mockingjay Part 2 in theaters.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Deadpool was my last movie!

and before that it was Dad's Army.


----------



## cIementine

Ferris Bueller's Day Off, and before that Dirty Dancing.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

That would be Deadpool! And I can't wait to see it again. XD


----------



## visibleghost

?????? i dont remember.. in cinemas it was the suffragettes, i watched it like a month ago or something!! it was good but not something i would watch more than once


----------



## Fenix

Star Wars episode VII was my last movie, and I liked it


----------



## sakuracrossing

The last movie I watched was Spirited Away. 
Obviously it was amazing


----------



## Dinosaurz

I think saw I'm not sure


----------



## mogyay

i'm just back from seeing spotlight! i really liked it, i think well deserving of the oscar


----------



## boujee

The peanuts movie


----------



## Vickie

♥_ Deadpool was the last movie I watched c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Miii

In theaters: The last hunger games movie (the book was better)
At home: Zombeavers (gotta love bad horror movies xD)


----------



## piske

The newest Mission Impossible. I fell asleep ;v;


----------



## Mink777

Zoolander 2


----------



## Alienfish

_Pepi, Luci, Bom y otras chicas del mont?n_ (1980)

****ing awesome yo.


----------



## visibleghost

!! i watched zootropolis in theaters today it was really cute and funny ;; 
last movie i watched at home was some japanese horror movie or the animation Home lmao i dont remember which i watched last. both were fine but Home had much nicer animation and stuff hah


----------



## helloxcutiee

Big Hero 6 ♥


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Bridge of Spies by Steven Spielberg. Overall an excellent movie though it took a lot of liberties with the actual history. Never claimed to be based on RL events, just inspired by it so I'll give it a pass. Tom Hanks is getting old but he's still got it.


----------



## Alienfish

_Dallas Buyers Club_ (2013)

Mhhhm, good stuff, kinda wish it was a bit longer though.. typical fastforward stuff imo but still I love the tacky 80s setting and Jared Leto is ****ing awesome.


----------



## Soigne

Beautiful Creatures

It wasn't my favorite movie by any means, but I enjoyed it nonetheless.


----------



## cassieok5

poltergeist s'good


----------



## Chiisanacx

The last movie I watch was I think Deadpool pretty good


----------



## meows

In theaters or just the  last one? If in theaters it was Hobbit 3 (LOL that was long time ago)  Victor Frankenstein for movies and Empire of Corpses for animated movie.


----------



## quietly-stuttered

Theaters: Deadpool
At Home: Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind


----------



## Twisterheart

kill bill v1


----------



## Piezahummy

The last one was Deadpool . Pretty cool , it's even better when you wtach with friends lol . Like me


----------



## Fizzii

I watched half of Avatar a couple of nights ago (fell asleep), but the last film I finished was Goodfellas.


----------



## Taj

Deadpool. Don't watch it unless you're like 20. Scarred for life at 16


----------



## Spongebob

I saw Zootopia last night

God damn it was good 


And **** got real in it


----------



## boujee

Zootopia

I thought it was going to be all silly but sht good serious real quick. Kudos to Disney for that message.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

today i watched MST3K: The Movie with my boyfriend


----------



## laineybop

I'm watching old stuff today... Watched Ghostbusters 1 & 2, now I'm watching X-men 1 & 2.


----------



## mogyay

i saw hail, caesar today, it was good, i felt like some references went over my head


----------



## Alienfish

_Rosemary's Baby_ (1968)

classic indeed but yes I liked it.. I love the mid-late 60s-70s aesthetic man


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Iron Man 3. Hadn't seen it before because it didn't look very interesting to me. Ended up being okay. I think they have done everything they could with Iron Man's character, I don't blame Robert Downey Jr. for wanting to get out of the role.


----------



## piske

Sicario. It was pretty good~ dark though.


----------



## Alienfish

_What Have I Done to Deserve This?_ (1984)

**** yes early almodovar is the ****


----------



## Saylor

Rentaneko (Rent a Cat). It was cute! It cheered me up a bit


----------



## Delphine

_When Marnie Was There_ (2014)
Beautiful. I was not expecting anything from it and was surprised to see how touching it was.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

*Zootopia* i really liked it!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Disney's Zootopia. The animation is excellent and the writing is rock solid. It doesn't resort to low-brow humor like fart/poo jokes. Multiple plot twists come out of the left field, and the characters are very engaging. What really shocked me is the movie's use of racism to drive the plot. A society of anthropomorphic animals is the perfect medium to touch on such an adult issue and it was executed extremely well. Still can't believe it's a Disney movie, it was super ambitious of them and I'd say it paid off tenfold.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Big Hero 6. 
#bringtadashiback


----------



## raeyoung

Goosebumps #Slappy


----------



## JessicaMoneyy

Deadpool, and it was awesome


----------



## Alienfish

_Labyrinth of Passion_ (1982)


muy muy bien : D


----------



## teto

Kung Fu Panda 3. Only just got released in theatres in England and we're *still waiting for Zootopia* so spoil me and i will slaughter you


----------



## meowduck

under the same moon *cries*


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

On Friday I was at the cinema watching London Has Fallen with my family.


----------



## Kirbystarship

The last movie I saw was Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens. Don't really watch a lot of movies.


----------



## Delphine

_The Assassin_ (2015)


----------



## Alienfish

Some weird documentary about making a film.. from Italy I think can't remember the name though


----------



## Mariah

I just saw Only Yesterday in theaters.


----------



## Blondiexo

Finally saw Deadpool yesterday!


----------



## ashnoona

Edge of Tomorrow. That movie is hectic omg xD


----------



## jiny

i saw unfriended lol. it was so weird haha


----------



## Feyre

Deadpool, it was worth it


----------



## ellarella

In the Mood for Love. It was so good I'm considering watching it again tonight.


----------



## Tenealtaylor

In movies: The hunger games catching fire part 2
At home: 13 going on 30


----------



## 00jachna

Schindlers list


----------



## Spongebob

I'm watching Shrek 3 with my sister rn


It kinda sucks


----------



## p e p p e r

Frankenweenie


----------



## piske

The Barkley Marathons~ really great documentary about an absolutely insane ultramarathon. I highly recommend it! You can watch it on Netflix, here's a trailer


----------



## p e p p e r

ellarella said:


> In the Mood for Love. It was so good I'm considering watching it again tonight.



one of my favorite movies, it's beautiful


----------



## ellarella

p e p p e r said:


> one of my favorite movies, it's beautiful



The ending sequence was one of the most beautiful things I've seen (and heard, the soundtrack was chilling). Chungking Express is one of my favorite movies, so I'm not sure why I waited so long to see In the Mood for Love. Have you seen other Wong Kar-Wai movies? I'm wondering if I should go with 2046 or Days of Being Wild next, or perhaps a third option.


----------



## EdwinfromMosqui

Deadpool. Ya it was pretty much Deadpool.


----------



## p e p p e r

ellarella said:


> The ending sequence was one of the most beautiful things I've seen (and heard, the soundtrack was chilling). Chungking Express is one of my favorite movies, so I'm not sure why I waited so long to see In the Mood for Love. Have you seen other Wong Kar-Wai movies? I'm wondering if I should go with 2046 or Days of Being Wild next, or perhaps a third option.



yup I have, I'm definitely a Wong Kar Wai fan.  Maybe 2046 next since it's a loose sequel to In the Mood for Love.  My Blueberry Nights is great too


----------



## Twisterheart

Zootopia. Great movie


----------



## milkyi

Short Circuit. I really want to see 10 Cloverfield Lane though.


----------



## helloxcutiee

I saw Frozen again last night.


----------



## Delphine

_Room_ (2015)


----------



## piske

The Drop. It was meh.


----------



## Alienfish

_The Omega Man_  (1971)

weird and psychedelic asf but i liked the music lmao!


----------



## nintendofan85

_Project Almanac_ (2015)


----------



## demoness

zootopia.  if i had a little one of my own probably would have been super fun to take them with a significant other.  i also watched the boy recently and it was pretty much more a psychological allegory like the babadook, but didn't really impress me


----------



## helloxcutiee

Just saw Big Hero 6 again. Lol


----------



## ruthie

crimson peak
idk y everyone loves it so much, the costume design was cool but i did not want to see tom hiddleston do those things....ever......
no thnx


----------



## Delphine

_Castle in the Sky_ (1986)


----------



## Alienfish

_Matador_ (1986)

muy muy bien : D

I still need to watch Dark Habits though gah


----------



## iicookehmonstar

I watched Insurgent.


----------



## Pietro:)100

Hairspray, I think? I'm not even sure why!


----------



## Delphine

_A Perfect Day_ (2015). I loved it!


----------



## pika62221

Since it so very closely reminds me of Animal Crossing (minus the human) is Zootopia. I must really, REALLY love anthropomorphic animals!!


----------



## Nightmares

Edge of Tomorrow 30 mins ago


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

X + Y - randomly found it on Netflix, lol.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcfilms/film/x_plus_y


----------



## windloft

watched a little bit of _Shall we ダンス?_ ( shall we dance? ), it's really good so far but i need to finish it some time next week or the week after.


----------



## Alienfish

_Room_ (2015)

Mhhmm, good actually. And I liked that it wasn't the ordinary cheesy revenge drama/thriller either.


----------



## dudeabides

I liked Room too when I rented it from redbox, but the latest flick I picked up from there, the super exciting banker film Big Short... kinda started putting me to sleep.  But not to fear Daredevil on netfilx was more my speed.


----------



## Fawning

Hail, Caesar! Was pretty good. Doesn't beat burn after reading tho


----------



## Seren

I think the last thing I watched was The Big Short.  It was funny and infuriating at the same time.


----------



## padfoot6

I watched Zootopia in theaters as few days ago and actually enjoyed it. I thought it was adorable.


----------



## Hobbitonvillager

...Matilda (1996). Fight me.
Watched it again yesterday.


----------



## CuteYuYu

Importance of being Earnest (for literature)
I don't think I've watched a movie outside of school in a while


----------



## Delphine

Saw _Lawrence of Arabia_ (1962) in theaters the other day, it was sooo great!


----------



## Soda Fox

The 5th Wave. It started out pretty good and devolved into teen drama. Apparently it's based off a book but didn't stay true.

It was pretty bad, but bad in a funny way. 6/10 for me.


----------



## davidlblack

Good Burger... such a funny movie


----------



## Alienfish

Delphine said:


> Saw _Lawrence of Arabia_ (1962) in theaters the other day, it was sooo great!



you gurl has some good taste.. david lean ftw!


----------



## Delphine

Moko said:


> you gurl has some good taste.. david lean ftw!



Tee hee thanks, there's a good part of his filmography available during March in some cinemas so I'll try to see as many movies as I can!


----------



## Alienfish

Delphine said:


> Tee hee thanks, there's a good part of his filmography available during March in some cinemas so I'll try to see as many movies as I can!



ahh cool :3 i wish they'd do that here too .. o well i can always borrow some dvd's


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I saw BMS: The Rise of Thadland

If you've ever watched BMS (Blue Mountain State) the TV show, the movie was like an hour and a half long episode of BMS. It was pretty crazy.


----------



## nintendofan85

_Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - Part 2_ (2011)


----------



## jiny

Saw Zootopia. It was a cool movie, I guess lol.


----------



## Jay363

Kingsman. Such a good movie.


----------



## Mink777

Indiana Jones and The Last Crusade(1989). It is one of my favorite movies of all time. I am really excited for the 5th movie!


----------



## Aquari

the new goosebumps that came out a while back! it was great!!


----------



## HungryForCereal

rewatched spirited away and damn, im loving it even more now! last time i watched it was when i was 11 or something and forgotten most of the plot. although made in 2001, the graphic is like the one used in modern anime.


----------



## CluelessMayor

Deadpool B) FINNNNAaallylyyyyyy after waiting too long


----------



## visibleghost

some danish movie called fighter in class. lol it was not the worst film ever but it wasnt good. at all.  the "romantic" moments were creepy af and the dude was abusive and everyone was supposed to think it was Totally Romantic And Lovely but really it was just gross. ewwww like serioUSLY i think you were supposed to b like "wow that guy is perfect <333" but he was so grossss

also they had added some instagram looking filter that was there the entire movie it looked so uglyyyy. 
and i think the movie was supposed to be gender norm breaking because it was about a muslim girl whose parents didnt allow her to fight or do some fighting sport or w/e because they were afraid it would ruin their image, but  she did it anyways. lmao idk. the mc had cute hair tho


----------



## Arcticfox5

Kill Bill II!


----------



## windloft

i watched bugs' life and a little bit of the jungle book!

before that, i watched big.


----------



## Kuroh

I saw Zootopia a few hours ago which was amazing!! I love the plot and character development it has and there were a lot of funny scenes as well


----------



## spCrossing

Zootopia

It's cute, go watch it you guys.


----------



## boujee

The good dinosaur.
I like it but how the dad died didn't add up to the son surviving what he gone through.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

The Shawshank Redemption directed by Frank Darabont. I've seen it many times before but it always strikes me how amazing it is. It's often considered to be one of the greatest films of all time and rightly so, very powerful writing and acting all around. Always manages to completely immerse me in its story and setting as a great film should. If you haven't seen it before I couldn't recommend it more. Will bet 50 years from now it'll have aged like fine wine.


----------



## mogyay

i saw 10 cloverfield lane (ok i think that's what it's called anyway) it was pretty good actually, better than what i was expecting


----------



## Han Solo

I saw 10 cloverfield lane with my friend. We didn't like the end very much haha.


----------



## aisukurimu

ZOOTOPIA 

Everyone needs to watch Zootopia  It was so great!!!


----------



## Terabyte

I think the last movie I watched was Little Boy on Netflix...but I really want to go see Zootopia soon. I've heard nothing but good about it!


----------



## cIementine

spy kids 3 lmao


----------



## strawberrywine

Kung Fu Panda 3, animation was gorgeous but everything else was just eh


----------



## meowduck

I saw daddy's home. Cx


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Zootopia.


----------



## windloft

zootropolis !!! before that i watched a bit of maleficent.


----------



## ForestaNinfa

In Theaters: Gods of Egypt
At Home: The new Mad Max


----------



## nintendofan85

_Ferris Bueller's Day Off_ (1986)


----------



## LilyACNL

Lilo & Stitch.... In french. (I had to watch it in french class)


----------



## Alienfish

_Jesus Christ Superstar_ (1973)

yep that movie.. flipping awesome


----------



## Fizzii

The Wolf Of Wall Street! So good.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Star Wars: The Force Awakens. _May_ have had a blu-ray rip leak early.  Really this movie is just a thematic rehash of Episode IV: A New Hope but modernized. And you know what? It works great! J.J. Abrams did the series justice, went in with high expectations and was not disappointed.


----------



## Soigne

The Way He Looks and it was rly cute ok


----------



## Brobasaur

In theaters was Star Wars. At home: Some horror movie off Netflix. I don't remember the name. It was about a glowing tree monster on this island that started killing everyone because of a witch's curse or something...


----------



## nintendofan85

_The Good Dinosaur_ (2015)


----------



## helloxcutiee

I saw Zootopia yesterday in theatres.


----------



## RainbowPanda

I've last watched Memoirs of a Geisha... I love the movie and the book... I've re-watched it twice now and I think I'll re-watch it again at some point xD


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Zootroplis. 10/10

High - Rise 7/10 

Batman V Superman 9/10 (actually really enjoyed this film!)


----------



## nintendofan85

_Shaun the Sheep Movie_ (2015)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Zootopia


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Titanic


----------



## riummi

batman v. superman in theaters - 9/10


----------



## Loriii

Crazy, Stupid, Love


----------



## nintendofan85

_Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice_


----------



## Twisterheart

Deadpool


----------



## gazea9r

Deadpool (two weeks ago I think...maybe longer) but boyfriend plans on taking me to see Batman vs. Superman today- if we wake up in time haha.


----------



## mogyay

the witch! weird but good!


----------



## Mink777

Batman vs. Supermanawn of Justice(I thought it was better than what the critics thought of it).


----------



## Alienfish

_Women on the Verge of a Nervous Breakdown_ (1988)

really fun x)) you could tell he polished very much with the photography and camera angles though if you compare to the movies he did before this sometimes it's a bit too much tbh.. but yes good


----------



## kelpy

HG Mockingjay part 2

sucked pretty bad imo. idek why peeta was there he just sat around being annoying and randomly beating people up. They should've just left him in the psycho room and said that he healed up later on in the movie


----------



## Feloreena

I saw Batman V Superman in the cinema on Saturday with my boyfriend and his parents - enjoyed it much more than I thought I would!


----------



## Squidward

The Lake House. It's super cute!


----------



## Acnl_starfall

In theatres:
The 5th wave

At home:
Harry Potter and the Dealthy Hallows part uno/1


----------



## mogyay

i'm just back from seeing the boy, it was pretty good actually!!

jeez apparently it got 29% on rotten tomatoes, i'm surprised, for a horror it was decent


----------



## wow-egg

Zootopia just came out in theatres here in the UK and I saw it the other day, it was really good! ^^ 
As for at home, I think it was The Cat Returns. One of my fave Ghibli movies c:


----------



## Jacob

Nightmare before Christmas last night

probably again tonight


----------



## Damniel

Mulan last night.


----------



## ams

I think it was The Witch. The funniest thing was that about 5 minutes before the movie ended a kid's mom came into the theatre looking for him. She happened to walk in on the last scene where there were a bunch of naked women dancing around a fire with a goat. She could not take her eyes off the screen. I would have paid a lot of money to watch their car ride home.


----------



## Alienfish

_Together_ (2000)

Really good swedish stuff, I love how the music choices clash with the themes though lmao


----------



## Alienfish

_Law of Desire_ (1987)

sooo good.. carmen maura is brilliant as always


----------



## Bueller

Zootopia the other weekend. Before that the last movie I saw in theater was Guardians of The Galaxy. I tend to watch more movies at home though.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Big Hero 6. Nothing new. Lol


----------



## Soigne

_Seashore_ and oof my virgin eyes


----------



## Cory

Batman vs. Supeman. Terrible movie. Their characters don't match up with their personalities. The story is very broken. And the ending is insulting.


----------



## N a t

At home on Netflix. A move called Alice, an it was very strange. I'd even consider it a horror, because those things were much too weird.


----------



## MochiMo

The last movie I saw was Deadpool in theaters. I saw it three times, LOL... 

Hey, it was really good!


----------



## Stil

The last movie I saw was Contact. Super good movie from the ...90's? I think? Anyway, Its great.


----------



## piske

I need to finish it still lol but I'm watching a doc called The U about the university of miami's football team in the mid-80s. I'm kind of obsessed with this ESPN doc series called 30 for 30. There's a part 2 to this one so I'll probably watch that after I finish this one!


----------



## Alienfish

_10 Cloverfield Lane_ (2016)

yepppp it was interesting for sure lmao..


----------



## Fizzii

Last night I watched Kung Fu Panda 3 and The Martian!
I would recommend both!


----------



## Spongeygirl14

The last movie I saw was Frozen. Beautiful and humorous movie, but I can see how people despise it so.


----------



## boujee

scott pilgrim vs the world


----------



## helloxcutiee

Tangled


----------



## raeyoung

In theaters: Hotel Transylvania 2
At home: The Good Dinosaur


----------



## Araie

_The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2_. I don't watch a lot of movies, as you can tell.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

In Theaters: Batman vs Superman (I'm gonna see it again this Thursday hopefully ^^)
At Home: Superman; Man of Steel
 aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## windloft

_48HRS._ was really great. i also watched _love me or leave me!_


----------



## Loriii

Serendipity


----------



## Xerolin

Batman v Superman


----------



## carmenlvsx

"Einstein and Eddington"  from HBO and BBC


----------



## Dim

Creed. Very good movie.


----------



## p e p p e r

bumping this back up for Moko!

I watched The Hobbit, The Battle of the Five Armies last night

(Bard & Legolas are so hot!)


----------



## kelpy

Zootopia. it was okay.


----------



## Alienfish

_Carlito's Way_ (1993)

some days ago but ya dang it's really good!


----------



## focus

i dont recall but its probably Aladdin tbh


----------



## mogyay

i saw zootopia last lol. it was alright actually (ok real talk i actually loved it, it was very cute)


----------



## windloft

deadpool !! it was a really good movie, although it felt a little short?


----------



## Nightmares

Ender's Game; it was actually really good! And Ender / Asa is so cute xD


----------



## helloxcutiee

I saw Shrek last week.


----------



## Coach

Divergent and Insurgent.


----------



## boujee

the jungle book


----------



## lowfiboi

Seven Psychopaths. I recommend it. It's great.


----------



## Blueskyy

Hush. It was a horror movie on Netflix.


----------



## leftTBT

---


----------



## Araie

I just saw _Zootopia_ on Monday. It was amazing.


----------



## tobi!

I honestly think it was Zootopia about a week after it came out. I haven't really seen any movies recently.


----------



## Aloha

Sinister 2


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

I recently saw Superman V Batman: Dawn of Justice. From what I heard, some people didn't care much for it because there wasn't enough fighting between Superman and Batman but I enjoyed the movie either way. I got to watch it in 3D as well, didn't really notice too much of a difference but whatevs. : P

Other than that, it's been a good few years since I last went to the movies. I believe the last movie I saw in a theater before Superman V Batman was Monsters vs Aliens? That was around seven years ago lol


----------



## Xerolin

Krampus


----------



## Nightmares

I watched a bit of Alien.................it creeped me out....xD


----------



## OviRy8

Pokemon: Diancie and the Cocoon of Destruction

My sister watches a lot of Pokemon, so yeah...


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Hello My Name Is Doris. It was really cute, and definitely a good glimpse into my future.


----------



## Alienfish

_Janis: Little Girl Blue_ (2015)


eu gostar... muito muito bom!


----------



## Hermione Granger

Lolita? I think? Unless I already said that earlier in the thread


----------



## Alienfish

Hermione Granger said:


> Lolita? I think? Unless I already said that earlier in the thread



ah i love that old one. so good <3 sue lyon is brilliant.


----------



## HungryForCereal

the jungle book and the huntsman winters war. i actually watched them both on the same day and i liked huntsman better


----------



## helloxcutiee

I went to the movies yesterday and saw the Jungle Book. It was fantastic!


----------



## Mariah

When Marnie Was There


----------



## Dae Min

I saw Kung Fu Panda 3! My only complaint is that the humor seemed forced sometimes. In the middle of a dramatic action sequence, the last thing I want is another random slapstick joke lol. Not my favorite in the series, but it's great fun with a lot of heart.


----------



## p e p p e r

Kiki's Delivery Service


----------



## Twisterheart

Ed Wood


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ratchet and Clank. It's with great disappointment that I have to recommend not seeing it.


----------



## p e p p e r

Twisterheart said:


> Ed Wood



I love that movie!!! One of Tim Burton's best films


----------



## Alienfish

p e p p e r said:


> I love that movie!!! One of Tim Burton's best films



Heh, talking about Wood, you ever seen Plan 9 From Outer Space? it's hilarious lmao


----------



## ellarella

i saw Confessions last night. it was pretty alright! the kid actors were really solid, which is pretty rare in any kind of movie. i also really dug how they had droning Boris songs as the soundtrack



Moko said:


> Heh, talking about Wood, you ever seen Plan 9 From Outer Space? it's hilarious lmao



i try to watch it like once per year, it's such a trip lmaoooo


----------



## Alienfish

ellarella said:


> i try to watch it like once per year, it's such a trip lmaoooo


lol good idea i should start that XD seriously it's so trippy it's really good XD


----------



## Nimega_Gunner

I've been really keen on Holocaust-WW2 movies since I visited Poland during Easter Break. I've watched "Schindler's List", "Life is beautiful" and "The Pianist", the later being the one I enjoyed the most, although the other ones were masterpieces, too. Also, I've watched "The Great Dictator", because I felt like I had to unwind a bit after watching three movies about WW2 which are almost all about death and misery. I really enjoyed it, too.


----------



## LunarMako

Just came back from the theatres and seen Keanu. It was so funny. Rated R movie though!


----------



## Dim

Dodgeball.


----------



## Stil

Zootopia :3


----------



## etsusho

Finally watched Jurassic World. I wasn't a big fan of Jurassic Park, but I actually liked this one.


----------



## Kevinnn

The 5th Wave. tbh it got corny in the last 40 minutes, so I just stopped it haha


----------



## Ookami

Ant-man. 
I watched it with my dad and my boyfriend this Saturday.


----------



## axo

I recently watched an Alien movie marathon starting with Prometheus and ending with Alien; resurrection. By far my favorite movie series.


----------



## LazytownMayor

In theaters: Jungle Book (so cute!)
At home: Pee-Wees Big Holiday (very weird, loved it)


----------



## p e p p e r

Moko said:


> Heh, talking about Wood, you ever seen Plan 9 From Outer Space? it's hilarious lmao



yup, that movie is a trip! I love the production  & sets!


----------



## Ichigo.

the evil dead (1981 version) lol


----------



## p e p p e r

aleonhart said:


> the evil dead (1981 version) lol



that move is awesome, Bruce Campbell ftw


----------



## VanillaChase

I saw The Boss. it was alright.


----------



## V-drift

The last movie I was watching was "The Boy and the Beast". But the movie is from Japan. So the tittle originally is "Bakemono no Ko". Unfortunately, I never finished watching it. I hope I can see it soon.


----------



## LunarMako

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2. I watched it while I was playing Animal Crossing the other day.


----------



## Hollowby

Civil War


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool

John Cena: Adventures of the Champ


----------



## p e p p e r

I watched The Force Awakens yesterday, I enjoyed it, it's definitely several steps up from the prequels


----------



## helloxcutiee

Captain America: Civil War


----------



## nintendofan85

Helloxcutiee said:


> Captain America: Civil War



This for me too.


----------



## Alienfish

Some documentary about Thin Lizzy, some Swedish production. Really good stuff.


----------



## silicalia

The Jungle Book.
Went to see it last Saturday with my boyfriend, it was really good.


----------



## Nightmares

Watched half of Alien 2


----------



## Taj

Zootopia


----------



## bubblemilktea

Deadpool!


----------



## Delphine

_Civil War_... twice


----------



## wassop

leon the professional


----------



## Kevinnn

Hush.


----------



## Cascade

Hunger games Mockingjay 2.. first time seeing it


----------



## Bowie

You Light Up My Life. Definitely one of my favourite films.


----------



## Mink777

Captain America Civil War


----------



## b e e

batman v superman


----------



## dudeabides

Captain Civil War... once.


----------



## earthquake

16 candles. it was a mistake.


----------



## Dim

Kung Fu Panda 2!


----------



## derezzed

Told myself I'd never watch Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon: Sword of Destiny but I caved and watched it yesterday.
All the reviews are true - it's not as good as the original - but at least the fight scenes were entertaining.


----------



## chaicow

The last movie that I saw was the jungle book movie that came out a few weeks ago


----------



## Hulaette

The last movie I had watched was Guardians of the Galaxy. I'ts a great movie that is totally worth watching.


----------



## p e p p e r

The Peanuts Movie, it was cute


----------



## Hulaette

p e p p e r said:


> The Peanuts Movie, it was cute



Ugh, that's still a thing? I thought that show died off years ago.


----------



## p e p p e r

Hulavuta said:


> Ugh, that's still a thing? I thought that show died off years ago.



the movie came out last year


----------



## f11

I saw Zootopia like a month ago. I'm about to see civil war soon.


----------



## HungryForCereal

the good dinosaur. kinda meh...


----------



## HungryForCereal

just watched Jurassic world. havent watched such a good movie in a long time.


----------



## Alienfish

_Queen: A Night in Bohemia_ (2015)

Half documentary about their early career mainly, half their Christmas Eve concert from 1975 at Hammersmith Odeon. Really good and a must if you love Queen


----------



## p e p p e r

Tim Burton's Charlie and The Chocolate Factory on Netflix, it was definitely not as good as the original.  I love Johnny Depp, but he can't beat Gene Wilder as Willy Wonka


----------



## Arcticfox5

In theaters: Jurassic World
At home: Safe


----------



## ellarella

22 Jump Street
i liked the first one, so i figured the second deserved a shot. it was good!


----------



## Gregriii

It follows. 

Good movie but it's more suspense rather than horror


----------



## Gregriii

It follows. 

Good movie but it's more suspense rather than horror


----------



## namiieco

I never really watch movies but I rerererererere watched spirited away a few days ago


----------



## CuteYuYu

Edward Scissorhands during Lit


----------



## Crash

the mummy returns a few nights ago, pretty sure I fell asleep and missed the ending tho​


----------



## shannenenen

The last movie I watched was Howl's Moving Castle. It's one of my favorites, and I watched it with my Australian friend (We have what we call transcontinental movie nights). It was the first studio ghibli film she'd ever seen and she really liked it!! I'm really excited to show her some other ghibli films that I think she'd like.


----------



## Evil_Meloetta

I watched Cube 2: Hypercube.


----------



## Tessie

Pursuit of Happyness

still and forever always makes me cry ;-;


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I rewatched Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace. It felt good to see that movie again after so long. The pod racing scene was as cool as ever.


----------



## mogyay

x men apocalypse. so good, see it. better than cptn amrca


----------



## p e p p e r

Corpse Bride, I've seen it so many times, but I'm always blown away by the visuals


----------



## HungryForCereal

from up on poppy hill. worst ghibli movie ever imo. i didnt even understand what the whole plot was about. pretty surprised that something like ghibli could produce something bad.


----------



## Alienfish

Some documentary about this Japanese ballerina named Maiko I think, p interesting.


----------



## Mochimicho

(deleted)


----------



## Kuroh

Recently saw _Captain America: Civil War_, which was very good and would love to see it again!!


----------



## Mints

We're the Miller's, it will always be one of my favorite movies!


----------



## kenna

How To Steal A Million. I have a soft spot for old movies, especially if Audrey Hepburn is in them.


----------



## r00st3r3

Trick r Treat







Sam is so the most adorable serial killer ever.


----------



## LunarMako

Krumpus


----------



## Twinleaf

*In theaters:* Zootopia
*At home:* Spirited Away

Zootopia was a pretty good movie, I enjoyed it but Spirited Away? I absolutely _loved_ it (especially the kind-of-creepy characters)!


----------



## Heyden

I watched Mulan bc I was in a sh***y mood LOL


----------



## MayorBlueRose

I last saw Xmen!
Pretty good!! 
9/10


----------



## classically.trained

The Da Vinci Code


----------



## windloft

Star Wars: Episode VII *!!!* it was absolutely amazing. 10/10


----------



## runo

zootopia & civil war!! o(--( both are so good in their own ways. (I like zootopia's OST and civil war's fanservice /hit)


----------



## Twinleaf

acaddict1 said:


> The Da Vinci Code



My mom loves that movie and she watches it pretty often. I don't understand how someone can watch a movie over and over again, haha. Well, I watch the Harry Potter movies over and over again but that's different...xD


----------



## Stil

Zootopia


----------



## Soigne

Zootopia and it was great!!


----------



## Trip

I watched The Giver last in school.


----------



## Twinleaf

Mayor.Trip said:


> I watched The Giver last in school.



Ooh, how was it? I've never watched the movie but I've read the book. Many people tell me that the movie was more focused on that girl that Jonas (That was his name, right? I honestly don't remember, haha) had a crush on than anything else.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Mayor.Trip said:


> I watched The Giver last in school.



is that the film where they murder babies


i really enjoyed it


----------



## Trip

Twinleaf said:


> Ooh, how was it? I've never watched the movie but I've read the book. Many people tell me that the movie was more focused on that girl that Jonas (That was his name, right? I honestly don't remember, haha) had a crush on than anything else.



The movie was ok but not as good as the book. And yes, it does focus more Jonas's and Fiona's relationship.

- - - Post Merge - - -



StarryWolf said:


> is that the film where they murder babies
> 
> 
> i really enjoyed it



pretty much.


----------



## Twinleaf

Mayor.Trip said:


> The movie was ok but not as good as the book. And yes, it does focus more Jonas's and Fiona's relationship.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much.



Yeah, the book was great.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Master & Commander: The Far Side of the World. Excellent movie starring Russell Crowe (i.e. Maximus/Jarvet) but can't say how it compares to the source material. To my understanding it actually combines the plot of two books. Works well as a character drama with some action at the start and finish, I remember not caring for it much when I first watched it all those years ago but feel it's gotten better with age.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Big Hero 6. No surprise.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

The Witch (VVITCH) saw it at home since my sister rented the DVD, it was pretty good, but kind of could tell where it was going the whole movie long. But still good, I liked it, maybe not as creepy as I would have liked. =] before that we watched Dirty Grandpa and it was really really hilarious, I suggest anybody who like over the top funny movies to watch it, but it is VERY inappropriate! "Classic Pam!"


----------



## boujee

Angry birds


----------



## focus

The Boy (2016)


----------



## p e p p e r

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban for the 100th time


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

X Men Apocalypse!


----------



## Kirbystarship

Last movie I saw was the latest Captain America movie.


----------



## Twinleaf

p e p p e r said:


> Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban for the 100th time



The Harry Potter movies/books will live on forever.


----------



## glow

Civil War oh my god it was amazing


----------



## boujee

the curious case of benjamin button 

makes me teary all the time


----------



## helloxcutiee

I saw Descendants for the first time last night and it was sooo good.


----------



## Alienfish

_August: Osage County_ (2013)

Kinda ambivalent whether I like it or not. I mean the second/last half was really good and the dialogue and acting were way better, the first was too much US-American country in a stereotype way with boring jokes and a bit slow. Def. worth a watch if you have a few hours to spare but yeah I've seen better.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_August: Osage County_ (2013)

Kinda ambivalent whether I like it or not. I mean the second/last half was really good and the dialogue and acting were way better, the first was too much US-American country in a stereotype way with boring jokes and a bit slow. Def. worth a watch if you have a few hours to spare but yeah I've seen better.


----------



## promised freedom

The original Land Before Time. I had a fit of nostalgia last night.


----------



## Opal

Pirates of the Caribbean 4, just finished it like 5 mins ago XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



promised freedom said:


> The original Land Before Time. I had a fit of nostalgia last night.



Omg I used to love that movie so much <3


----------



## Tao

I discovered Kindergarten Cop 2 wasn't just an April fools joke, so I watched it out of morbid curiosity.

To be fair, it's nowhere near as bad as I assumed it was going to be and there were quite a few times I genuinely s******ed (no big hearty chuckles, just a s******). Still a movie that didn't need a sequel though, especially one that's like 2 decades after the original and has none of the original cast...



They should have tried harder to make it it's own thing. Dolph wasn't just trying to be Schwarzenegger, which is good, but the rest of it was pretty much cut and paste of the original. The only main difference was that they *really* want you to know that this school is super into the modern ideals, which they could have gotten a lot more out of in an 'old timer facing modern ideals' type way, but Dolph calls the ideals stupid and then he's just totally accepted it 2 minutes later and it's never really questioned again.

And there's a 'school pig'. I don't really know why, they were just kind of like "oh, by the way, there's a pig". Somebody on set must have just found a pig and thought "f*** it, let's include the pig". Again, it's introduced and highlighted as though it's going to work as part of a joke or plot point later in the movie and it just doesn't. It's just a pig, because reasons.



I think it's a direct to DVD movie, so I'm probably putting way more thought into this than even the people who made the movie did, but it's a shame because it could have been a surprisingly good sequel rather than just surprisingly not being as awful as everybody assumed it would be.


----------



## Sicatiff

Just watched jurrasic world from putlocker. It was good.


----------



## Chris

focus said:


> The Boy (2016)



I loved _The Boy_ - well, until the last 20-30 minutes. The ending disappointed me. 

Saw _Alice: Through The Looking Glass_ on Thursday afternoon. I didn't have high hopes but surprisingly really enjoyed it.


----------



## jiny

the angry birds movie. i thought it would be bad but it was actually p good


----------



## Peter

Tina said:


> Saw _Alice: Through The Looking Glass_ on Thursday afternoon.



I'm supposed to be going to see that with some friends this week, I think I'll enjoy it too - I loved the visuals in the first one! even though I thought the plot was kind of dull

I watched Sisters last night, I didn't laugh once. I thought I'd really like it because I think Tina Fey and Amy Poehler are hilarious but it really wasn't my type of comedy at all.


----------



## wolfie1

I watched _Alice Through the Looking Glass_ a week ago and I gotta say, the special effects are awesome! I don't really think they really put too much effort into the story itself, though, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Chris

Pxter said:


> I'm supposed to be going to see that with some friends this week, I think I'll enjoy it too - I loved the visuals in the first one! even though I thought the plot was kind of dull





wolfie1 said:


> I watched _Alice Through the Looking Glass_ a week ago and I gotta say, the special effects are awesome! I don't really think they really put too much effort into the story itself, though, but I enjoyed it.



Yea, the story isn't fantastic. But the visual impact alone is worth the watch. And the actors are hilarious - but wouldn't expect anything less considering the cast. Sacha Baron Cohen as Time was an amazing choice.

Also, rest in peace Alan Rickman. <3


----------



## pandapples

Finally saw Zootopia. Super cute movie


----------



## Soigne

I watched Spirited Away again last night. It's been a while since I last saw it, but I loved it nonetheless.


----------



## promised freedom

Opal said:


> Omg I used to love that movie so much <3


Yesss it's great! I love Don Bluth's movies, even his more...questionable ones lol (looking at you, Rock-a-Doodle).

I'm about to put on the first Harry Potter movie for the millionth time just to have some nice background noise while I do housework.


----------



## simonthomas6

Deadpool actully! And I thought it was an awesome movie.  Seriously I recommend anyone to go see it.


----------



## Chicha

Last movie I saw was Captain America: Civil War if I recall correctly...?

My favorite part was Black Panther. Other than that, I thought it was just okay. Don't hate on me lmao


----------



## Kissyme100

I really want to see Me Before You! It looks really cheesy but I love cheesy love stories.  ♡


----------



## Xerolin

X-Men Apocolypse. It was pretty gud


----------



## helloxcutiee

The Cheetah Girls.


----------



## Jeonggwa

Angry Birds


----------



## Guero101

Captain Phillips. Good stuff y'all


----------



## Byebi

civil war.
it was...ok at most
if my friend heard me say this tho he'd beat me  protect me


----------



## Cailey

captain america. I don't care for superhero movies lol.


----------



## Chiisanacx

X-men Apocalypse omg <3 I was literally screaming at so many scenes


----------



## helloxcutiee

The Princess and the Frog. I love that movie but it sucks that it's so underrated.


----------



## Acnl_starfall

mean girls - love that movie


----------



## boujee

Bring it


----------



## ellarella

i saw The Lobster. it was pretty absurd and an enjoyable watch.


----------



## Trystin

Theaters: Batman V. Superman
Home: Sala Samob?jc?w


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Zoolander 2. It was entertaining.


----------



## Mink777

Spider-Man 3. It was cringey, but entertaining.


----------



## HeyImDashie

In theatres I saw the Angry Birds movie, because:

1) why not?
2) my lil' brother wanted to see it and mum dragged me along :/


----------



## KawaiiPanda

The Angry Birds Movie
Theaters 
2016


----------



## 2007

i think HUSH on netflix with my friend
it was okay i guess
somehow has a like.... 4.5 on rotten tomatoes


----------



## GardenGnostic

The Babadook


----------



## helloxcutiee

Alice Through the Looking Glass.


----------



## Daydream

Finding Dory


----------



## Tangle

Theaters was Zootopia.
Idk about home.


----------



## AquaStrudel

Helloxcutiee said:


> Alice Through the Looking Glass.



Same here. I personally didn't like it all too much.


----------



## Aimi22

In thearters it was Finding Dory which was so cute and amazing and I cried watching it! At home I watched ZOOTOPIA which I adored!!


----------



## Chris

I saw _The Boss_ yesterday. I usually just wait for comedies to come out on DVD but we got cheap tickets. Was pretty good though. Love Melissa McCarthy.


----------



## helloxcutiee

The newest dcom adventures in babysitting.


----------



## nintendofan85

_Spy_.


----------



## strawberrigod

I watched zoolandia! Probably the cutest movie I've ever seen :3 I kinda wish I saw it in theaters though. I think the last movie I saw in theaters was Cloverfield. Really weird.. Also there weren't that many aliens :/ Kinda disappointing.


----------



## Alienfish

_Behind Blue Skies_ (2010)

Good stuff, if you want some nice 1970s setting around the town and archipelago here


----------



## Cailey

jungle book♡


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix

The Conjuring 2 in theaters, The Martian at home.


----------



## vel

Parasyte was the last movie I watched. I was so creeped out by it though, I couldn't even bring myself to watch the second part. I want to watch Finding Dory next, but I don't have the money.


----------



## rubyy

Love, Rosie


----------



## piske

finding dory - it was cute but definitely not as good as finding nemo.


----------



## gominam9

Finding Dory! <3


----------



## dizzy bone

finding dory


----------



## Araie

_Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince_. I'm going to be forced to watch _Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 1_ and Part 2 today.


----------



## Pearls

I watched Inside Out in school the other day


----------



## CatlandCat

I was traveling back to Scotland from Paris on a coach and Star Wars the Force Awakens was on. 
I didn't know anything about it and it was quite funny to watch while trying to guess what was happening and the connections of people. 
I don't even think it was the first one? All the guys on the bus were big fans of it so me and my friend asked one of them the things that we couldn't figure out. 

It was pretty strange and I don't think it would be something I could get into. I don't even watch many movies anyway.


----------



## demoness

the conjuring 2.  i don't watch horror for scares because like i don't accept the existence of the supernatural or anything like that, but i love campy horror like all these franchises lately trying to emulate amityville and poltergeist and they're often really unintentionally funny


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Secret life of Pets.
I loved it.


----------



## strawberrigod

The last movie I saw was the incredibles last night at my cousin's 6th birthday party  definitely one of my all-time favorites. I can't wait until the 2nd one finally comes out!!


----------



## WeiMoote

A triple feature of Days of Thunder, The Shawshank Redemption... And FoodFight.


----------



## Taj

Finding Dory



My Heart...


----------



## #1 Senpai

ME BEFORE YOU..

my heart..it was so nice ;w;


----------



## Kitty2201

I watched 'The Visit' earlier on TV. It was pretty good


----------



## Kevinnn

FINDING DORY.
adorable af


----------



## g u a v a

Breakfast at Tiffany's~ it was on TV last night and it brought such joy to me~~~~ :>


----------



## ForgottenT

Ponyo.


----------



## Ichigo.

Zootopia. Needed to check out the hype and I'm glad I did! It was a wonderful little movie


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

X Files (The Movie) It was alright, but it was kind of disappointing too. It seemed like an excuse to just get a few bigger stars in, and the effects were neat and all but it seemed like "Ok it's Hollywood, now we need Hollywood aliens!" But yeah it was alright, I mostly wanted to watch it because me and my bf are trying to watch the series in order and we were at the part where the movie "took place." Also pissed as hell their kiss got ruined.

I also saw 10 Cloverfield Lane which I really liked. It had me flip flopping the whole movie long which is nice for once not really knowing how it was going to turn out. (Most movies I guess the ending within the first 10 minutes...) John Goodman is the best bad guy ever I swear.


----------



## zekrom03721

I watched _Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows_ , and it was very good.  I had watched the first Sherlock Holmes movie, and was immediately sucked in XD. There's a lot of comedy and romance, and it was just plain good.


----------



## Stalfos

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## SockHead

The warriors, but i didnt finish it cuz theyre a ***** gang


----------



## CJODell62

The most recent movie I saw in theaters was 2013's Gravity, starring Sandra Bullock and George Clooney. It was a huge box office hit ($723 million worldwide against a $100 million production budget), and won seven Academy Awards (out of ten nominations), including a Best Director win for Alfonso Cuaron.


----------



## Aquari

zootopia (wasnt as bad as i thought)


----------



## Capella

the girl in the photographs it was bad


----------



## misakixx

*.*

i watched suskind on netflix. it was about this jew whose wife convinced him to work at de amsterdamse schouwburg so they (himself,, his wife and his daughter) wouldnt have to face deportation in world war 2. de schouwburg was the place where people would send the letters to the jews for them to go to the workcamps. at the opposite side of the street was an orphanage for jewish kids. so he decided to smuggle them away to the east provinces of the netherlands like friesland and limburg and have them safely at farms and getting their documents destroyed at de schouwburg. really a great man. the movie itself says he saved about a 1000 kids while his wikia only 600. not sure which one is true but regardless still saved hundreds of lives.


----------



## matt

The revenant


----------



## Liamslash

Happy feet
I love that movie.


----------



## treetops

Finding Dory

It's okay, I guess.


----------



## piske

watched how to lose a guy in 10 days just for fun - it's not completely awful, but it's pretty bad and doesn't hold up that well XD


----------



## Chris

I saw _The Conjuring 2_ at the start of the week. Loved it. It's the first time in years a horror has actually made me jump.


----------



## Noah2000

I saw Finding Dory and I thought it was very good.


----------



## Midori

I rewatched Balto, my favourite childhood movie.


----------



## visibleghost

i watched the 4th shrek movie earlier today....,, i have never watched it before lmao.. also realized i haven't watched the first shrek movie and that i barely remember the second so i might watch them someday soon......., lmao rip.


----------



## boujee

Finding Dory and Angry Birds Movie(loved this one).


----------



## Zylia

I re-watched Captain America: Civil War


----------



## SilkSpectre

In theater: X-Men: Apocalypse
At home: Birdman


----------



## Fleshy

I can't remember, I haven't watched a whole movie in a while, probably some horror on netflix though


----------



## Daydream

I saw The Purge 3 yesterday, nice movie


----------



## HungryForCereal

alice through the looking glass in IMAX. loved the 3d effects and the sound!


----------



## Fleshy

secret life of pets in 3d


----------



## HungryForCereal

FleshyBro said:


> secret life of pets in 3d



wait what? the movies out already?


----------



## Ayaya

Finding Dory! It was really cute and fun to watch. Gonna watch Ghost in the Shell (1995) next since I'm skipping the live-action, lol.


----------



## AquaStrudel

Finding Dory in Theatres and Inside Out at home


----------



## patoots

in theaters: finding dory
home: big eyes


----------



## nami26

I watched Allegiant in a plane to Germany and I watched Psycho at home.


----------



## piske

my sister and I tried watching 'how to be single' but it was pretty awful... ; v ;


----------



## Kitty2201

I watched Zootopia last night. It was pretty good


----------



## Kevinnn

The Secret Life of Pets ugh never again


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Finding Dory


----------



## LunarMako

The Purge: Election Year


----------



## piske

LunarMako said:


> The Purge: Election Year



oh god that movie looks so scary!


----------



## Bluberry

*In the cinema:* I watched _Independence Day: Resurgence_ with my family on July 4th, and splurged and saw _Tarzan_ right after. Whoops! ┐(‘～`；)┌   Who needs money anyway???
*At home:* I watched a hilarious Korean drama called _ Dad For Rent_ about an hour ago. Korean dramas are the bomb.com


----------



## Nena

Zootopia


----------



## helloxcutiee

I saw Finding Dory a couple days ago.


----------



## Gregriii

Finding Dory

meh


----------



## aericell

Home: Mr. Bean's Holiday
Theaters: No One's Life is Easy/So... I Married an Anti-Fan


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Cast Away.


----------



## Twinleaf

I honestly don't remember...oops.


----------



## moonbunny

The Man Who Knew Infinity starring Dev Patel & Jeremy Irons.

It was well-acted, but the pacing was pretty sloppy.


----------



## Aquari

the good dino, the feels were too much!


----------



## Acnl_starfall

Central Intelligence. Kevin Hart and The Rock totally topped it off


----------



## Stalfos

I think it was Charlie Chaplins 'The Dictator'.


----------



## ZebraQueen

Zootopia but today later going to the movies and see Independent day


----------



## Stalfos

Stalfos said:


> I think it was Charlie Chaplins 'The Dictator'.



Or maybe it was Jaws? I don't remember.


----------



## Hunter x Hunter

Independence day (i watched it again since i'm going to see the new one ) and The Martian.
I'm going to watch the fifth wave once I read the book Iv'e only been reading manga and the Hyrule Historia for the past two weeks  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bluberry said:


> *In the cinema:* I watched _Independence Day: Resurgence_ with my family on July 4th, and splurged and saw _Tarzan_ right after. Whoops! ┐(?～`；)┌   Who needs money anyway???
> *At home:* I watched a hilarious Korean drama called _ Dad For Rent_ about an hour ago. Korean dramas are the bomb.com


I can't wait to watch those movies in the cinema! I just saw BFG and it was cute! Only ten people were there... everyone was watching that dog movie that just came out.


----------



## duckvely

Kim Seondal


----------



## moonford

*Cinema*: Captain America: Civil War
*Home*: The Avengers: Assemble


----------



## boujee

The jungle book


----------



## FleuraBelle

Meet the Robinsons

as for the last new movie I saw, Zootopia


----------



## Pookie4557

I just saw the new Ghostbuster's reboot today in theaters. It wasn't amazing but it wasn't bad either.

I can't remember the last I watched a movie at home.


----------



## Daydream

Sinister 2 at home. I saw it already at the theater (last year, I think?), but I felt like watching it again.


----------



## Eldin

In theatres, The Jungle Book I believe. And at home, Ghostbusters.


----------



## charade501

Watched the Lord of the Rings trilogy last.. probably a month ago. Definitely lived up to the hype, fantastic movies. Unfortunately, they weren't my favorite movies of all time (like for some people). The battles were wonderful, but the parts in-between (namely the elves) kind of ruined it for me. First two, solid 8/10. Last one, 9/10. Great overall.

Looking forward to watching either Interstellar or Watchmen next.


----------



## nintendoanna

theatres: finding dory
home: psycho (1960)

- - - Post Merge - - -

WOW I JUST REALIZED THE DRAMATIC DIFFERENCE


----------



## Soigne

I just saw Finding Dory today and I really enjoyed it! The last movie I watched at home was The Proposal, which I also liked a lot lol.


----------



## The Pennifer

Jungle Book 3D ... Cineplex dinner movie deal ... I'm a big kid! I loved it! Next I plan on seeing Secret Life of Pets


----------



## Buttonsy

In the theatre: Zootopia, it was good
At home: Jem, which was so bad and a terrible re-boot of the original cartoon, but I knew it would be bad and enjoyed it for how bad it was


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Toy Story 3.


----------



## raeepow

In theater: Finding Dory
At home: Back to the Future II ;D


----------



## HungryForCereal

ghostbusters in imax. it was pretty good.


----------



## Sanaki

Juno, was on TV last night


----------



## Alienfish

_Kollektivet/The Commune_ (2016)

really good stuff, gotta love Thomas Vinterberg


----------



## Alienfish

_The Housemaid_ (2010)

really good actually, was curious about it and had time to watch now.. i kinda wanna see the 1960 version at some point too if i can find it :0


----------



## HungryForCereal

shrek forever after on putlocker.


----------



## LunarMako

I watched Neighbours 2 yesterday. It was alright, but not as funny as I thought it would be.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Haven't seen a movie in ages but I am pretty sure it was pet semetary by Stephen King. Absolutely loved the book (as I love pretty much any Stephen King book) but the movie was chilling too. Might watch salems lot later


----------



## piske

Howl's Moving Castle -- I never get sick of watching that movie!


----------



## xara

In theaters: Lights Out. I saw it on Friday, and I know this is kind of pathetic but the jumpscares actually were enough to I
instil panic in me. It seemed like every minute there was a jumpscare, and I could never catch a break. 

At home: A Girl Like Her. This movie actually made me have a breakdown the first time I saw it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Now, it would be Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade.

This year, I have been watching a lot of 1980's movies at home while rarely watching movies outside the 1980's.


----------



## Araie

In theaters, it was the new Ghostbusters. Despite the negative reviews, it was actually pretty good. At home, it was Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban (I'm re-watching the movies until the book's release).


----------



## AquaStrudel

Ghostbusters in theaters and Inside Out at home


----------



## Daydream

Lights Out! It had been a while since a horror movie was actually able to scare me. I liked it.


----------



## amanda1983

I just saw the new Ghostbusters the other night with my partner and we both loved it. I didn't expect to, although I knew I'd probably like the characters better than the original movie/s at least (gosh those movies are so slight, the plot is paper thin and only the quality of the cast makes it possible for me to sit through the whole movie and enjoy parts of it.. it really has not aged well).

The reviews I've seen haven't been negative towards the movie itself, though I've read plenty what the toxic "fanboy" market thinks of this movie that they hadn't seen.. eh. All that controversy just fuels the market for producers to seek out and fund these kinds of projects. If the result is something as funny and heartwarming as the new Ghostbusters then I'm glad something good comes out of all the whining.

P.S. the end credits are the absolute best! Just mesmerising!


----------



## boujee

lol sponge bob movie


----------



## Charlise

The Secret Life of Pets (don't watch it, it was terrible)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Charlise said:


> The Secret Life of Pets (don't watch it, it was terrible)



I have no interest into watching it anyway. Trust me, the animation branch of the film industry is lacking quality in recent years. The 2000's were better than today's, but the 1990's is even better.


----------



## PrincessApple

The most recent movie I watched was Nerve (only because finding dory was sold out and my friends didn't know what else to watch, but i was so looking forward to watching it, i cry)


----------



## nintendofan85

_Star Trek Beyond._
I enjoyed it. Shame Anton Yelchin is dead.


----------



## Bowie

Do documentaries count? If so, I watched The Genius of David Bowie last night. It was on right after the Proms tribute and I thought it would be worth watching, for the hundredth time.


----------



## MochiACNL

I just went to the theater today to watch Lights Out and I covered my ears for most of the movie. I strongly recommend it if you like to be scared ****less. ヽ(^。^)丿


----------



## treetops

Madoka Magica: Rebellion.

It has its flaws and while I prefer the original series, I did enjoy watching it regardless.


----------



## Javocado

I don't even remember the last one I watched honestly but I can tell ya the next one is gonna be Suicide Squad.


----------



## The Pennifer

Last Tuesday night ... I went to see The Secret Life Of Pets .... Because, well, I just had to! Lol OK ... I admit it ... I watched it just to see Buddy the dachshund ... And was not disappointed  
Oh, and I just loved one other character ...  Tattoo, a slow-witted tattooed pig who is a hilarious evil minion ... All very silly but I am a great big kid and loved It all anyway!


----------



## Alienfish

Bowie said:


> Do documentaries count? If so, I watched The Genius of David Bowie last night. It was on right after the Proms tribute and I thought it would be worth watching, for the hundredth time.



psht yes they do i watch documentaries all the time man.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Been having a Stephen King marathon this weekend since I'm off work....salems lot, pet semetary, sometimes they come back and I'll watch green mile later


----------



## Heyden

In the cinema's was like Finding Dory i think and at home was some random movie called Tracks


----------



## Vizionari

A Chinese dub of Tangled


----------



## lucyhannahg

i just went to see star trek, watching suicide squad next!!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

I downloaded The Bad Education Movie off the internet and watched it.

Then I put it back on the internet in a more accessible place.  ()








Spoiler: Rated 15



View attachment 178966


----------



## Paxx

A horror movie called Hush! If you're curious it can be found on Netflix. ~


----------



## Celestefey

I saw Finding Dory at the cinema yesterday, it was really great! Definitely not the best Pixar film in recent years but still enjoyed it and made me feel nostalgic. I love the new additions of marine wildlife they included, the whale shark was super cute. Finding Nemo was never my favourite Pixar film as a kid (I was a Toy Story/Monsters Inc/The Incredibles child) but I think it was a good sequel.


----------



## boujee

Wolf children 
I'm still confused if they did the do while the dude was a humanoid wolf. I cried angry tears for the son.


----------



## Soot Sprite

I saw the secret life of pets with a friend and his little sister. It was actually pretty cute, but I have a soft spot for animated movies anyway.


----------



## mogyay

a few nights ago i saw jason bourne (v good but not as good as first three) and tonight i saw ghostbusters (i really enjoyed it)


----------



## Promarged36

I watched Jason Bourne


----------



## Pearls

I saw the new Ghostbusters last week. I'm going to see Suicide Squad with my friend on Friday and I'm gonna see Finding Dory soon


----------



## Fleshy

I've watched a few movies on netflix over the last few days, the last one being '4th Man Out' it was alright, it's hard to really find a movie based around lgbt people/subjects without it being super sexual or really sad, so it was good to find a good comedy one


----------



## Joy

The Perks of being a Wallflower and Finding Dory.


----------



## dude98

Interstellar


----------



## ACNLover10

Judy Moody: And the Not so bummer summer. xD


----------



## wolfie1

Inside Out. To be honest, I cried lmao.


----------



## Becca617

Finding Dory. I loved it <3


----------



## Alienfish

_Suicide Squad_ (2016)

Acutally liked it, even though it was a bit too much obvious focus on some characters, would have been fun to have more and better explained backstories but I guess it'd hard to fit in on two hours... Katana and Harley Quinn was the best though :3


----------



## Nightmares

Orange 

I was trying not to cry between these two scary German guys either side of me on the plane

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait apparently it's a manga... oMG I HAVE TO GET IT


----------



## mogyay

Nightmares said:


> Orange
> 
> I was trying not to cry between these two scary German guys either side of me on the plane
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait apparently it's a manga... oMG I HAVE TO GET IT



orange is the best manga. i kinda wanna watch the anime but i know it won't be as good so idk if i'll bother


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Professor Layton and the Eternal Diva on the Nintendo 3DS.


----------



## boujee

Suicide squad


----------



## Nightmares

mogyay said:


> orange is the best manga. i kinda wanna watch the anime but i know it won't be as good so idk if i'll bother



There's an anime too? o: 
Might watch it hmm


----------



## Bunnilla

Secret life of pets, great movie so cute and awesome <3


----------



## dudeabides

Gamzee said:


> Suicide squad




I saw that today too, like it?  I did even though it could use more Flash imo.


----------



## Aquari

the new star trek movie, spock was easily my fav <3


----------



## xara

Lights Out. Saw it in theatres a couple weeks ago, and honestly the amount of jumpscares was kind of overwhelming for me i am definition of pathetic

but the ending was depressing


----------



## Bunnilla

Charlise said:


> The Secret Life of Pets (don't watch it, it was terrible)



omg how could u say that it was awesome and cute : (


----------



## wassop

suicide squad , i really enjoyed it !


----------



## riummi

mogyay said:


> orange is the best manga. i kinda wanna watch the anime but i know it won't be as good so idk if i'll bother



i didn't get the same vibe from the anime so I stayed clear from it
-------------------------------
i watched ghostbusters a week ago - it was meh


----------



## bigger34

Doukyuusei.


----------



## #1 Senpai

Suicide Squad


----------



## Emi_C

I saw Finding Dory yesterday~ It was surprisingly very emotional for me ._.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Mine was Ice Age: Collision Course. And truth be told, unlike those other Ice Age movies. This one was actually pretty good, I really should have watched it on my birthday. But it wasn't in the cinema where I usually go to on release date. So it was a good thing I chose Gino's, my favorite fast food place for my birthday.

I might watch Storks next month, its on my watch movie list.


----------



## amanda1983

Just saw Suicide Squad earlier today (now yesterday as it's  gone 3am). While it looked great and the soundtrack was good, the script was all over the place as was the editing. I wanted to like the movie but no, even the awesome cast couldn't save it. It's *loads* better than that Batman vs Superman movie .. But that's not really saying much.

I don't do comics personally but my partner does and is very unimpressed at the lazy way Harley and Joker were written, as Harley is a Dr with a very clever brain (pretending to be a bimbo, not actually being one at every plot point) and the joker is supposed to be intelligent, diabolical, and random but honourable in his own way (not a colourful emo thug). I've heard way more from him of the backstory of both characters than I'd ever cared to learn. Shame the movie neglected to explore any of the many interesting themes raised by the plot in any depth.. It was like watching an extended music video clip. Or a really long, mostly unnecessary trailer. Or, in a way, a comic book on the big screen. I've never been keen on comic books myself.

Eh. At least Marvel is making good comic book movies. I might have to give up on trying the DC ones. Haven't liked any of the characters yet aside from Wonder Woman, and the plots and "dark themes" are way too shallow and young-adult-fiction for my taste.

- obviously just my opinion, no offence to anyone who feels differently about the movie, or who enjoys young adult fiction (as do I on occassion!).


----------



## Soigne

The Little Prince on Netflix and it was cute but not a fav


----------



## cherrybombb

the new ghostbusters!! i loved it!


----------



## Fleshy

I watched the conjuring 2 last night and funny bunny earlier today (weird movie, honestly)


----------



## Mink777

I saw Suicide Squad Sunday. It was better than what the critics said.


----------



## boujee

Sausage party 

when that 'scene' pop up the whole movie theater felt awkward lmao


----------



## Tao

I got Zootopia (or Zootropolis. Whatever) on blu-ray and watched that for the first time. I loved it :3 Bought the Judy Hopps Disney Infinity figure pretty much straight afterwards.




Apple2012 said:


> I have no interest into watching it anyway. Trust me, the animation branch of the film industry is lacking quality in recent years. The 2000's were better than today's, but the 1990's is even better.



That's true if we're ignoring the sea of crap that time forgot from those decades.


----------



## visibleghost

i watched Spirit - Stallion of the cimarron the other day w/ my friends lmao... i never watch movies and i'm pretty sure the last time i watched one was months ago hahhh ;W; but it was nice !! idk


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Went to the drive in last night and watched Finding Dory and The BFG. Both were great, but I really liked the BFG. It was so well done and Roald Dahl has always been my favorite writer.


----------



## Soigne

I saw Bad Moms the other day with some friends before we all left for college. I enjoyed it!!


----------



## andrewdklee

*Theater:* The Secret Life of Pets!
*Home:* Bourne Identity again!


----------



## xara

Suicide Squad. Never thought I'd watch it, and definitely never expected to like it...but aye, it was good!


----------



## Seastar

Recess: School's Out
Because I wanted to watch it again for some reason.


----------



## Iwaseleanor

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes
What? It was just released on Netflix xD


----------



## moonbunny

Ghostbusters. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Lyraa

I went to see Suicide Squad with my boyfriend on Saturday and it was actually pretty decent.


----------



## Twisterheart

Emperor's New Groove


----------



## Kitty2201

Maybe Shrek a few days/weeks ago, Idk lol. Not sure if I've seen any since


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sausage Party (2016)

I never seen a movie that inappropriate in my entire life. Even South Park is tame compared to this, despite what it has become. I wanted to watch it because it's about the perspective of food cause you know how crazy I am about apples, but this was too much for me. I would love to see a South Park episode mocking on this.


----------



## Romaki

I'm not really a movie person... the last thing I've watched was all Scream movies after the pilot of the TV show aired back in 2015.


----------



## Daydream

Sausage Party

It wasn't as bad as I first expected... I laughed at most jokes, others made me feel awkward (especially when the same jokes came over and over during the entire movie)...


----------



## Hanami

bad moms.. it was okay.


----------



## Kuroh

Deadpool and Kung Fu Panda 3 (complete opposites LOL)


----------



## Iwaseleanor

Sixth Sense. The one good Shamalyan film


----------



## Soigne

The Fundamentals of Caring.


----------



## Swiftstream

suicide squad.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

I watched Suicide Squad on Friday night


----------



## Chicha

Just watched Deadpool. It was a pretty fun movie. Makes me wish I had seen it in the theater but oh well. Better late than never, right?


----------



## Aleigh

The last movie I saw in theaters was Sausage Party, and before that, Suicide Squad. At home, the last movie I watched was Fahrenheit 451.

Just a little tad of advice: NEVER SEE SAUSAGE PARTY WITH YOUR PARENTS OH GOD


----------



## Alienfish

Aleigh said:


> Just a little tad of advice: NEVER SEE SAUSAGE PARTY WITH YOUR PARENTS OH GOD



LOL yes I can imagine what kind of film that is haha. Would probably be right up ma' alley though


----------



## Aquari

casino, it was so good <3


----------



## AquaStrudel

Kubo and the Two Strings. It was pretty good I liked it c:


----------



## UmaNation

Zootopia


----------



## Alienfish

_Thunderbolt and Lightfoot_ (1974)

Ayyy, saw it last friday at this oddball cinema here with my bf, soo good aha, gotta love 70s movies...


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Suicide squad. Watched it at the drive in.


----------



## AquaStrudel

This movie called "Gibby". dear lord that was a mess


----------



## Heyden

i watched bad moms last night it wasnt that good but vicky is me irl tbh


----------



## mogyay

lights out. really bad.


----------



## reririx

Tunnel (Korean movie) with my boyfriend. I highly recommend it!


----------



## hamster

watched "antiviral" the other day. pretty fascinating and willfully difficult, i probably need to watch it again to gather everything and completely understand it.


----------



## Squidward

Inglorious Bastards. I've watched this a bunch of times.


----------



## Ichigo.

i just finished watching train to busan!! oh my god it wrecked me


----------



## tae

white chicks.


----------



## chaicow

The Incredibles


----------



## Capeet

Hoodwinked! was on tv the other day. It did have some flaws but it was actually pretty good nevertheless. I liked the humor, creativity and characters.


----------



## visibleghost

we watched the breakfast club in english class. it was fine lol idk i wouldnt have chosen to watch it myself but hhh yeah


----------



## Alienfish

Squidward said:


> Inglorious Bastards. I've watched this a bunch of times.



which one of them. i actually have the old one on dvd from the late 70s i need to watch it lol


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Finally went to watch lights out last week as a sort out discharged from hospital treat 
Really really loved it. Haven't really seen any decent horror movies for a few years now. I think the last one I really enjoyed was insidious, and even that kind of got ruined by insidious 2 (in my opinion).
Really creepy movie, might want to keep your lights on after watching it


----------



## Kurashiki

i watched the intouchables yesterday, it's a french movie (i wanted to practice my french) and while im not usually one for foreign films i enjoyed it a lot


----------



## Emi_C

i watched the danish girllll ;-; it's such a sad film and it helped me understand a little bit more about what my bf could be feeling


----------



## Tracer

I believe I watched Shrek 2 with my friend for like, the 3rd time, a few weeks ago.. If not, it was The Conjuring 2 in theaters months ago.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Like You Mean It on Netflix


----------



## Bowie

_The Way We Were_. Beautiful film. Very sad.


----------



## ellsieotter

in theaters: secret life of pets. it was soo cute c:
at home: my girl 2. one of my old favs


----------



## ibelleS

Labyrinth for the 30th anniversary and then Don't Breathe


----------



## Kevinnn

Nightcrawler. Jake Gyllenhaal is amazing


----------



## Emi_C

Saw Blair Witch today w/ my bf and friend!! so scary ;-;


----------



## Licorice

10 Cloverfield Lane   

It was pretty good but I'm also biased because I love John Goodman.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I saw The Crucible at school.  It scared the hell outta me, no pun intended.


----------



## robbywow

I recently saw Ant-Man


----------



## Soigne

_Those People_. I would have liked a better ending than the one given.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

No manches Frida


----------



## Antonio

*The Great Gasby*

We just got done reading the book and now we're watching the movie...


----------



## SockHead

The Beatles: Eight Days A Week (Ron Howard documentary)

seen a lot of these clips before but hearing their music over their touring years and their whole story, was a great reminder of how great the Beatles were.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

The last movie I saw was The Princess Bride. Always good to watch that again. I was afraid of the rats from the fire swamp when I was a kid.


----------



## KeatAlex

*THE MAGNIFICENT SEVEN.
*​
I really, really enjoyed it.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Just finished my my nightmare on elm street boxset, haven't watched it in years. Used to be my favourite ever movies when I was a teenager, particularly 1-3. The final nightmare was also brilliant but the in between a weren't much to rave about


----------



## Squidward

Alien, I actually watched it for the first time and it's pretty good.


----------



## Alienfish

_Cannibal Holocaust_ (1980)

Kinda enjoyed it, and I totally thought it was gonna be way more gore and brutal though. Interesting from a film analysis perspective though and as media criticism.

Nothing for the weak peeps though, if you have the least problem with animal and/or human cruelty, don't go watch it. Or if you can't see blood and internal organs in a sauce dripping.


----------



## Elin1O

Hmm... I know I watched the premiere of _Lights out_ in theaters, but that was a while ago...
OH WAIT, YEAH, I recently watched Finding Dory!

It's actually a really good movie, and if you haven't seen it yet, WATCH IT! I recommend watching Finding Nemo first though, if you haven't already... Otherwise you won't understand anything about what's going on.


----------



## Psydye

John Carpenter's Vampires, although I caught it at probably near the end or so.


----------



## Nicole.

Parker - wasn't too sure about it. Not so keen on crime films!


----------



## Capeet

Watched Fallen Angels, Days of Being Wild and Betoniy? today!


----------



## Liamslash

daddy's home


----------



## ellarella

i've started a quest to watch all Val Kilmer movies, and for some reason i chose to start with Mindhunters. it was alright. and Val is in it for a full three minutes or so!


----------



## boujee

The good dinosaur

Makes me tears every time


----------



## Aquari

i dont remember the name, but it was a war movie


----------



## nintendofan85

_Zootopia._
No wonder everyone said it was so good!


----------



## Alienfish

_Nobody Owns Me_ (2013)

Well.. I haven't read the book it's based upon but I felt the film was a bit too random at time and the dialogue and acting could have been more 'controlled' at times, especially after like half of the film. The topics are interestingly explored and narrated though, even if I wish it could have been longer and maybe a bit more deeper at times.


----------



## Liamslash

the shining


----------



## dealz

The Secret Life of Pets.

Was a pretty good animated movie, had some good humour, the plot was similar to toy story. Not the best animated movie I've seen but neither was it the worst. I'd probably rate it 6/10.


----------



## emolga

Ferris Bueller's Day off! It was my first time watching it, I thought it was pretty good!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Yesterday I went to see the secret life of pets for the second time. Planning on going to watch lights out again next week or the one after. Just looking forward to them both coming out on DVD


----------



## Jint

Theatres - Kubo and the two strings owo` I cried a little too much hahaha....
can't remember what film I last watched at home hhhh​


----------



## Squidward

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Yesterday I went to see the secret life of pets for the second time. Planning on going to watch lights out again next week or the one after. Just looking forward to them both coming out on DVD



That movie (pets) was so good. I like how everything about it is so positive and cute.


----------



## NeonxVandal

^ watched Pets too! I agree on the positivity and it was super cute.


----------



## Buttonsy

I watched "The Fox and the Hound" a few nights ago for the very first time, very adorable but it almost made me cry several times


----------



## Minni

Zootopia, I hadn't laughed like that in ages. Such a good film


----------



## N a t

The Thaw. It was kinda lame tbh. Just another bad movie I found on Hulu.


----------



## Draoii

Grave of the fireflies ;3; everything's so sad ; ;


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Halloween, the first one. Currently working my way through the whole boxset...the joys of keeping myself occupied while I'm off work


----------



## Squidward

The one with Nicolas Cage and the numbers


----------



## JimmyJohnnyBoy

Spotlight. It was a free showing, and really informative.


----------



## Paxx

I think I saw Ant Man last. One of my favorite Marvel movies to be honest, next to Civil War. :'D


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Went to the Drive in and watched Ghost Busters. Almost got bit by a black widow that was hanging from my sisters sun visor. Jumped out of the car, took off my shoe and squashed it.


----------



## biker

It's been so long I don't even remember anymore


----------



## batter.butter.bitter

Train to Busan


----------



## AquaStrudel

At theaters- Kubo and the Two Strings
At home- The End of Evangelion


----------



## Soigne

Don't Breathe.


----------



## Alienfish

Tried watching that _Mud_ (2012) movie last night but eh the story was really bland and typical bush/'murica setting a bit too much to be fun and the story was not really wanting you to engage in it.. The acting was pretty good though.


----------



## Alienfish

_The Swedish Theory of Love_ (2015)

Really interesting documentary, especially if you live in Sweden or know its culture down to the bones. It's really angled and focusing on very specific matters though so don't take everything literally if you watch it at some point. But as a watch on how Swedish people are supposed to be very independent and not being noticed it's interesting and how an even more future society could be.

I also recommend _Videocracy_ by the same director, even better tbh.


----------



## KeatAlex

The Girl on The Train. 

Fantastic performances!


----------



## s i r e n t i c

i went to go see suicide squad with my cousins when it was in theathers a while ago.. it wasn't that bad, but then again i'm more of a marvel fan than a dc fan so idk.

i also watched zootopia at home a few days ago with a friend over skype, which was nice. we were talking a lot over the movie, so i don't remember it fully but from what i do remember it was pretty good.


----------



## dizzy bone

I watched train to busan in the theatre. It was pretty good but there's something about gong yoo that I really don't like.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Minni said:


> Zootopia, I hadn't laughed like that in ages. Such a good film



Yes, that's what I watched half of before I went to fall break!


----------



## Samansu

In Theaters: Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows Part 2 (<--- I don't go to movies very much haha!)
At Home: Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows Part 2 (<--- Funny right? A friend and I marathoned the whole series! ^-^)


----------



## Greninja

In theaters: Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children
At home: Storks


----------



## hestu

Hocus Pocus!!!


----------



## Chrysopal

At home. The Conjouring 2! Dear goodness scary..


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Theatres: Storks
Home: Titanic


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I watched evil dead and evil dead 2 the other day. They're basically the same movie with different characters. I haven't seen it in years. Will be watching the army of darkness later today


----------



## Xerolin

Theaters: Star Wars VII (yyyeah i dont go to the theaters too often)
Home: Inception


----------



## Mayor Akuro

The hunchback of notre dame (so underrated tbh)


----------



## Elov

I seriously don't remember... Uh... Oh wait.

Theaters: Warcraft (in June)
At home: I have no idea I rarely watch movies.


----------



## Paradise

I watched The Shallows when it came out to rent, it was really good! I love thriller and suspense movies and when you add sharks to it I think it's even cooler. BUT, the only thing with watching that is I just moved to Hawaii for a year and of course I watch that movie 2 weeks after arriving here... scared for a week straight while snorkeling hehe.


----------



## Alienfish

_Toni Erdmann_ (2016)

Dayum bro this was so so good.. Don't know when I had a such awesome time at the movies last. I really recommend it due to its awesome humor and really nice direction etc. but due to its almost 3 hours length it will probably not be for everyone (also require a bit of quirky humor to fully get all the points) since you need to stay focused and both concentrate on the dialogue and everything around.. but yeah if you think you can watch it, do it! You won't be disappointed !


----------



## KeatAlex

Doctor Strange. So trippy, especially in 3D.


----------



## N a t

Sorority Row. I dunno when it came out, but I've been watching 31 days of Halloween on Scyfy. I love it huehuehue.


----------



## Torterraxe

I watched Krampus, at home, which is the first horror movie I've ever watched, and tbh, I didn't get scared. Probably because I left the room to play Animal Crossing and my sister kept telling me to keep the volume down.


----------



## ZoeNeko

Forrest Gump, my favorite movie.


----------



## Peter

Watched _The Walk_ and _Mad Max: Fury Road_ the past couple of days and loved both of them


----------



## mogyay

louis theroux: my scientology movie. it was really good and i love louis but as someone who has probably seen every scientology documentary going it didn't really contribute anything too new. but i love louis so it's ok


----------



## littletwinclouds

_the fast & the furious: tokyo drift_
featuring me dancing along to teriyaki boyz the entire time


----------



## Skyzeri

Taxi Driver. It was the old one with Robert De Niro in it~
I really liked the soundtrack, but the movie made me uncomfortable lol.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Miss Peregrines Home for Peculiar Children 

it was actually a really good movie!


----------



## NeonxVandal

Watched Lost in Translation again recently and just absolutely love this movie. It's always been a favorite. Love Bill Murray and Scarlett Johansson, the soundtrack (Air, Phoenix) and Sophia Coppolas writing and directing is great as always.

Saw Rushmore also on HBO shortly after. Wes Anderson's movies are just awesome. 

Wish there were more movies like these being made. <3


----------



## piske

I watched a movie last night called Waffle Street, based on a true story. It was just ok.


----------



## jessaragen

Still Alice - a very touching, sad, deep movie


----------



## Nicole.

I watched The Eye a few nights ago. I'm personally not a huge fan of horror films but I found that the story line to this film was quite intriguing. Wasn't too fond on the jump scares but it was expected.


----------



## N a t

Silent Hill: Revelations

I'm not a fan of the story in the second movie, but the fight at the end of the movie makes up for all of it.


----------



## KeatAlex

Ouija: Origin of Evil

It was way better than I expected.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Theaters: Ms. Peregrine
Home: I can't remember, I think it was Grease?


----------



## mogyay

i saw "i, daniel blake' last night, directed by ken loach. amazing film but jesus, it was depressing


----------



## Mistymayz

In theaters I saw Girl on a Train...It was actually pretty good ^-^
At home I sat through HP Goblet of Fire, Been awhile since I had seen it~


----------



## AquaStrudel

Just watched Deepwater Horizon in theaters. Kinda teared up a bit during it :')


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I watched the army of darkness again the other day, gone through the boxset now. I've currently got final destination on my tv as I recorded it from a couple of days ago. Forgot how much I liked the FD movies


----------



## Paradise

I just watched that family movie: RV
I was feeling nostalgic, me and my sisters and cousins used to watch that all the time


----------



## Taz

*In theaters:* X-Men Apocalypse
*At home:* A Madea Christmas

Lol my family was watching A Madea Christmas so I was like whatever and sat down on the couch and started watching it.


----------



## Corrie

My sister and I watched the new Ouija movie and I was legit creeped! It was legit creepy! I'm impressed. C:


----------



## Soigne

_The Out List_ and _L?on: The Professional_; they were both very good.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I watched Ferris Bueller's Day Off yesterday night at my house, pretty good movie imo.


----------



## MochiACNL

At home: Before I Wake
At the Theaters: Lights Out

I love scary movies (?∀`)


----------



## wassop

in theaters i saw ouija : origin of evil , it was pretty entertaining and a good release for halloween
at home i saw kristy on netflix and it was a really good thriller/suspense film so i recommend it


----------



## visibleghost

coraline. watched it in swedish class. it was pretty  cute o hadnt seen it before


----------



## Nightmares

I watched Interstellar again, it's really guuuuuuuuuud 
It kinda creeps me out though, and makes me wanna be born later T-T I'll never be able to go to another cool planet nooooooooooo


----------



## Shealan

In theaters: Storks, I was pleasantly surprised by how good this was, because I didn't expect much out of it. 
At home: Me Before You, had been waiting for my mother to finish reading the book so we could watch it together, and oh god, I cried all over again.


----------



## Ichigo.

i watched two of the first rurouni kenshin movies and idk....i didn't like it as much as i thought i would have with how good the reviews are. i definitely enjoyed them but I'm not sure the story will stick with me. (didn't read the manga or anything so this is my take on them as standalone movies). 


Spoiler



maybe I'm not super into the whole "i promise to never kill again" theme. i was also disappointed by how kaoru? was portrayed as too much of a damsel in distress after how badass her character seemed at first. it's like she's only there as a reminder for him not to kill.


----------



## bigger34

Divergent.


----------



## Alienfish

_The Water Magician_ (1933)

Ahhh really good. Watch it if you get the chance =D


----------



## Milleram

I saw Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children in theatres last week. I've been watching a lot of horror movies at home lately. I think the last one I watched was The Exorcism of Emily Rose?


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Star Trek: Beyond. Solid writing, pacing wasn't terrible, cinematography was excellent. Better than the other films in the reboot trilogy.


----------



## NeonxVandal

Recently saw Dave & Mike need wedding dates... so good! Adam Devine is so good at making me laugh! Too bad cousin Terry wasn't played by Kate McKinnon! 
Also saw The Woods which was recommended to me. Was ok for a little scare.


----------



## helloxcutiee

The Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## Ichigo.

crows zero!


----------



## zoetrope

Zombeavers.  It was as bad as it sounds (yet also really amusing).


----------



## Frostbite2002

In the cinema: Miss Peregrine's home for peculiar children! It was quite a good movie considering I just randomly chose it to go and see as I didn't see anything else that interested me. I may considering getting the DVD sometime in the future lol! I would suggest it to anyone who is hesitant about watching it!
At home: I rewatched When Marnie was There, one of my favourite movies ever! I was feeling pretty down so watching that while curled up with my cats in front of a warm fire was just what I needed to cheer me up! It has such a great story and is such a beautiful movie, I would suggest it to anyone who has not seen it! Definitely an amazing Studio Ghibli movie


----------



## littletwinclouds

watched collateral on netflix the other night - i love thriller / action movies!!


----------



## dudeabides

Watched some scary movies for Halloween, I think the last one was Hush on Netflix.


----------



## oath2order

It's Halloween, I'll be watching Rocky Horror Picture Show tonight as I do every year.


----------



## Kuroh

Dr. Strange, it was veryyy good


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool

Ghostbusters 2016. I loved it


----------



## Araie

I think it was _Harry Potter and the Order of Phoenix_ which was probably about a month ago.


----------



## mogyay

last thing i saw was dr strange, it was good


----------



## AquaStrudel

Saw Doctor Strange a couple nights ago. I'm usually not interested in Marvel movies but I kind of enjoyed this one


----------



## hamster

watched mirrors on netflix last night just for fun... it was pretty bad haha


----------



## Celine

I saw The Girl on the Train
I'd give it 6/10


----------



## nintendoanna

watched jennifers body last night mostly for megan fox lol


----------



## Nightmares

The Prestige 

Dem plot twists doe


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Last saw Doctor Strange 9/10. Defiantly one of my favourite marvel films though!!
So good!!


----------



## Blythetastic

Doctor Strange. I really enjoyed! The ending felt a little rushed but it was good.


----------



## Schwarzkopf

Hush, it was okay


----------



## the mayor

The Minions on Netflix.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

...Hunger Games...


----------



## Goby

James Bond Quantum Solace. My family and I has been watching all the James Bond movies in order. We have the blueray box set (it was my dad's christmas present). Honestly I love all the movies and all the James Bonds.


----------



## chaicow

The last movie I saw was spirited away. I watched it for the first time and I really liked it.


----------



## AlienLiaru

Dreamworks' Trolls. I liked it, it was so colorful and featured lots of nice songs. 9/10


----------



## AquaStrudel

Just finished watching a French film called April and the Extraordinary World. Really enjoyed it


----------



## Salananstra

Sphere, a very bizarre sci-fi movie.


----------



## Ghibli

I normally re-watch films, I just rewatched When Marnie was there, and I rarely ever go to the theaters anymore.


----------



## Soigne

The Amityville Horror, very good very nice.

edit: Oh wait I forgot, Little Big Man the other day for a class of mine.


----------



## itzafennecfox

I can't remember the most recent movie I watched at home, but in theaters I saw Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children. I didn't like it much


----------



## kyle0ff

Mrs Peregrine and her home for curious Children.I am looking forward to see Inferno this weekend.


----------



## V-drift

The last movie I saw in theater was Doctor Strange. And wow... there were so many effects.


----------



## Lovebat

Last movie I watched was Shutter Island. I liked it. 
Plus it had Leo di Caprio shirtless...how can you go wrong with that?


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

The original Judge Dredd. Good to watch under the influence but Sylvester Stallone should have never taken off his helmet. Movie couldn't tell if it wanted to be an action movie or a parody of one, the reboot is much better.


----------



## KeatAlex

I'm watching MOANA tonight and I'm super excited and kinda sad. Because I'm skipping Fantastic Beasts to see it lol.


----------



## Ghost Soda

I saw Princess Mononoke for the first time not too long ago. I think the most recent movie I watched in general was Surf's Up.


----------



## Xeno1000

I watched The Giver on Netflix last night. Pretty good, I remember reading the book in 8th grade, definitely one of the better books I've read.


----------



## fenris

Strange Magic.  It was pretty cute.  Predictable, but cute.


----------



## ellsieotter

palo alto


----------



## boujee

the good dinosaur


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

The new Harry Potter spin-off. It was alright.


----------



## Zireael

Kubo and the Two Strings. The animation and soundtrack were superb. The plot was okay, it was a touching story, however there were some twists I wasn't overly fond of but I still thoroughly enjoyed it. Fantastic movie with great themes.


----------



## nostalgibra

V/H/S for Halloween. Two of the segments were fantastic, the other two were disappointing. But I really loved the twist at the end of one of them. I'd definitely recommend it, just be prepared for gore and some cliches here and there.


----------



## Kitty2201

I rented 10 Cloverfield Lane on my TV tonight, and it was really good


----------



## penguins

i just finished watching jackass and.... it was an experience


----------



## thisistian

Can't remember lol, I usually watch TV programmes instead of movies


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Suicide Squad, watched it at home, bought it off Amazon cause my fam wanted to see it. Honestly it was better than I expected, and it made my boyfriend cry, so it was like a win win.


----------



## Bluey

The Secret Life of Pets was absolutely amazing. You guys should definitely watch it if you get the chance


----------



## Alyx

The last movie I saw was the new Ghostbusters when it came out on DVD.



thisistian said:


> Can't remember lol, I usually watch TV programmes instead of movies



Same here! I'm focusing on watching Supernatural every week and watching things like Friends and The X-Files in my down time.


----------



## Flare

Inside Out 
10/10 simply bootiful ;-;


----------



## Alyx

Flare21 said:


> Inside Out
> 10/10 simply bootiful ;-;



That is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## piske

I watched Glory Road for like the 4th time! I'm a sucker for inspirational sports movies.


----------



## Nkosazana

Dr Strange, it was awsome! :3


----------



## KeatAlex

Moana again actually.


----------



## Bcat

Theater: doctor strange (verry good)
Home: caught the end of Coraline a couple days ago


----------



## AquaStrudel

Dunno if it counts but at school we watched a recording of the musical Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## nami26

in theaters: Moana
at home: The Never-Ending Story


----------



## nintendofan85

_Fantastic Beast_.


----------



## RebeccaShay

The new Trolls movie, it was actually good.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

_Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them.:_ *10/10*


----------



## Soigne

Fantastic Beasts & Where to Find Them (free tix from my school heyo) in theaters, Diviners on Netflix.


----------



## Feelinara

Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children!


----------



## Nodokana

Fantastic Beasts


----------



## BB-8 fan girl

The last movie I saw in theater was Independence Day: Resurgence I think. lol. I might've seen something after that. You know what, I think it was Star Trek: Beyond. The last movie I saw at home was Rocky 3 and that was today.
I've seen Rocky 3 like 100 times lol. It's one of my favs.


----------



## Nightmares

I went to the cinema and watched Your Name (Kimi No Na Wa / 君の名は) and it was sooo good 

The animation was so pretty, and the composition of scenes and ****....hNnNnnN 
They spoke like proper Japanese too which is good

- - - Post Merge - - -

I went to the cinema and watched Your Name (Kimi No Na Wa / 君の名は) and it was sooo good 

The animation was so pretty, and the composition of scenes and ****....hNnNnnN 
They spoke like proper Japanese too which is good


----------



## mogyay

ooh, i saw arrival the other night, it was good!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh i saw fantastic beasts a few days before that and it was super good


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA

i re watched spirited away for the millionth time *<*


----------



## Bobsbabe

I saw Moana on Tuesday, it was beautiful!


----------



## piske

Watched _The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_. I prefer _Prince Caspian_ but they don't have that one on Netflix.


----------



## Zireael

I just watched Whiplash and it was really engaging. I think I was probably holding my breath through 80% of it. Good movie if you like sweaty palms and mom's spaghetti.


----------



## Soigne

The Shallows


----------



## Mars Adept

I saw The Spongebob Squarepants Movie(the first one) for the hundredth time the other day. Years later, it's still funny.


----------



## blackfeint

the last movie i watched was mrs. doubtfire! even though it has a few transphobic jokes, it's a product of its time. ultimately an amazing movie!


----------



## piske

Watched _Spotlight_. Amazing but devastating movie. Would highly recommend it, on Netflix.


----------



## Lovebat

I watched Titanic for the first time in 5 years. It depressed me...


----------



## KatieCat510

I literally came home from Moana about an hour ago. It was pretty great.


----------



## riummi

Arrival and Dr. Strange


----------



## Celestefey

I watched The Room for the first time ever last night. It was actually so amazing, I laughed so hard that I cried.


----------



## Saylor

I watched Moonlight in theaters last week. It was amazing!


----------



## Joy

I watched Sausage Party and Sparkle. Sausage Party was a little too much for me...


----------



## abc123wee

In the theatre (yeah I spell it like that, sue me): Either Kubo or The Jungle Book (yeah, I don't go often)
I really love stop motion so Kubo was awesome, and the Jungle Book was way better than the original (but nearly anything is)
At home: Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban (literally last night)
My family and I are rewatching all the Harry Potter movies, and that happened to be the one we just watched. It's my favorite HP movie, besides Chamber of Secrets.


----------



## HungryForCereal

fantastic beast and where to find them


----------



## cIementine

fantastic beasts and where to find them. didn't really enjoy it that much. i'd like to watch arrival soon though.


----------



## BB-8 fan girl

Roh said:


> The Shallows



I want to see that, was it good?


----------



## ibelleS

The Secret Life of Pets


----------



## boujee

Trolls


----------



## bara_no_uta

I rewatched The World Unseen (again)... one of my favorites.


----------



## p e p p e r

Fantastic Beast and Where To Find Them, ah it felt so good to see the Harry Potter world again.  I really liked it! The time period, set design and costume design were great.  Now I just need to make it over to London to see the Cursed Child!


----------



## Antonio

I think i watched wreck it ralph...


----------



## Lethalia

I think it was Suicide Squad. Randomly decided to watch a Russian film I stumbled upon on YouTube, too.


----------



## ForgottenT

Last movie I've watched was probably last year, lol, it was Ponyo.


----------



## Stalfos

Moon. I was quite good.


----------



## piske

Stalfos said:


> Moon. I was quite good.



Yes, that's a great movie!

Watched _Last Holiday_ recently. I've seen that movie probably 10-15 times. It's cheesy but I love it and I always watch it around the holidays.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Enchanted. Never was interested in it until my cousin was watching it. Sat through the whole thing thinking to myself "Wow, it's actually pretty good. Very entertaining."

The actress that played the part of Princess Giselle was very attractive, I must say ^///^


----------



## FleuraBelle

The last movie I saw was Moana. It was pretty good to be honest!


----------



## boujee

the Danish girl


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

In cinema: Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them (for the third time...)
At Home: Last night my stupid flat mates decided to be loud and annoying, so I watched ELF on Netflix xD Put me in the Christmas mood!


----------



## Zireael

To Live. Insanely eye-opening movie, I felt kind of depressed after watching it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Trolls. It was pretty good. Probably my least favorite Dreamworks movie though.


----------



## Crash

i just saw moana yesterday, it was fantastic as i expected :')


----------



## helloxcutiee

The best movie EVER, aka Moana.


----------



## Emi_C

Little shop of horrors!!


----------



## wassop

i think it was edge of seventeen but i'm not sure ??? it was entertaining but a bit cliche at times


----------



## Murray

Just saw Your Name (subbed), honestly one of the best animated films I've seen

Feels good to be a weeb


----------



## MayorBlueRose

I last saw Moana 10/10 
it was everything <3


----------



## mondogecko9

Last in theatres: Captain Murica' Civil War
Latest Movie: Gremlins
Technically the latest thing I've watched was Stranger Things, but it's not a movie


----------



## Chrysopal

Love actually which sucked and I fall asleep in movie theatres


----------



## nintendofan85

In theaters: _Doctor Strange_
On my laptop: _Spirited Away_


----------



## boujee

dope


----------



## baileyanne94

The Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory movie with Gene Wilder; I knew it fairly well but had never watched the whole thing.
Pretty damn weird, to be honest. Not a bad movie just pretty 'wtf' at times when you haven't seen it haha.
I don't see many movies because I simply don't like a lot of them... I also can't watch anything without a break or two, even a shorter 90-minute movie.


----------



## Alex518

to kill a mockingbird


----------



## Soigne

The Imitation Game


----------



## KeatAlex

In Theatres: Moana

Home:...Moana

wow.


----------



## ashlif

I saw Moana last week in the theatres. It was a great movie!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I watched The Polar Express last night. I didn't watch all of it, but I've seen the movie a couple times before. It's a wonderful movie imo, and I loved the music that was in it <3


----------



## Chrysopal

Moana the movie and Gilmour girls TV show!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Star Wars: Rogue One. I liked it more than The Force Awakens though Act I was absolute ****. Thankfully it got it together by Act II and the finale was perfect. Recommended even if you aren't a big Star Wars fan but dig action.


----------



## boujee

rogue one
holy ***, amazing


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I watched The Grinch with Jim Carey a few days ago. It's one of my favorite Christmas movies. Tonight I'm gonna watch Elf. I love that one too.


----------



## Bowie

_A Serbian Film_. A bunch of people were recommending it to me, but also warning me that it was extremely messed up and could possibly traumatise me. So, naturally, I watched it immediately.

Wasn't as bad as I thought. Honestly, films that are written to shock are usually the least shocking.


----------



## Swiftstream

watched clueless for the first time!!


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Polar Express


----------



## Blueskyy

A movie on Netflix called Intruder. It was horrible and dull.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> _A Serbian Film_. A bunch of people were recommending it to me, but also warning me that it was extremely messed up and could possibly traumatise me. So, naturally, I watched it immediately.
> 
> Wasn't as bad as I thought. Honestly, films that are written to shock are usually the least shocking.



Yeah I never saw all of it. I saw Martyrs and even Solo though


----------



## nintendofan85

In theaters: _Rogue One_
At home: _Daddy's Home_ (2015)
Loved the one I saw in theaters. The one I saw at home was significantly more ridiculous.


----------



## Annabloem

The last one I saw in theaters is Chihayafuru: shimo no ku, quite a while ago, since the nearest theater is 3 hours by bus T_T

At home I watched Almost Christmas yesterday to get in the Christmas mood


----------



## Oldcatlady

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them about two weeks ago in 3D. n-n It was really good, but i thought that it would be more like going around the world to find them LOL.


----------



## Nicole.

I regret watching Coming To America late last night, running low on motivation today since the lack of sleep!


----------



## OLoveLy

The last movie I've seen, it was Captain America: Civil War. ( ☞◔ ౪◔)☞


----------



## Soigne

Wasp

it wasn;t the best thing i've ever seen


----------



## Capeet

The Bee Movie


----------



## Xerolin

Watched Rogue One on friday, loved it


----------



## TracyWinkser

Rogue One: a Star Wars story :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rogue One: a Star Wars story :3


----------



## Becca617

Home Alone. starting to get in the christmas feel


----------



## boujee

brother bear


----------



## Le-Vane

The Ghost and Mr. Chicken.
That movie is so cringy oml


----------



## Cheren

I briefly glanced at The Croods on my way upstairs earlier, does that count?


----------



## Cazqui

Moana


----------



## Classygirl

At home: Princess Bride, my boyfriend hadn't seen it got halfway through but in full before that I think we watched The Doors, he doesn't have cable/wifi capable tv right now so my extensive movie and tv show collection is coming in handy.

In theatres:Breakfast at Tiffany's November Turner Classic Movies re release, was fun date. I dressed for the occasion black dress gloves scarf hat pearls whole nine I do that on whims now and then, it was ok by him lol. 

Next movie planning to see in theatres next month Dirty Danicing re release and any new and surprising good films tha turn up in a somewhat disappointing year for new movies for me at least theatre wise. Any recommendations would be great for new theatre films to see.


----------



## Greninja

Home: Moana, bridesmaids and two other movie that i forgot the name of


----------



## issitohbi

*In Theaters:* Age of Ultron. I think.
*At Home:* Miss Peregrine's Home For Peculiar Children


----------



## pinkcotton

It was crazy today.
Theatres: Moana for the second time. (I'm not kidding, I seriously watched it again)
Home: X-MEN: Apocalypse + Finding Dory
And like 4 episodes of Glee even though it doesn't count


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Rogue One. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Eudial

Moana. I kind of want to see it again


----------



## dude98

Rouge One


----------



## Soigne

The Wailing

do not subject yourself to this movie ever please


----------



## AquaStrudel

Moana but hopefully Rogue One soon


----------



## KeatAlex

Saw Passengers. It was such a wild ride I loved it!


----------



## Capella

just saw rogue one today and im thoroughly shook


----------



## Capeet

Happy Together


----------



## MayorNoodl

In theaters: Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them
At home: Lion King 1 and 1/2


----------



## Soigne

The Cat Returns. It was absolutely adorable.


----------



## AmarilloVerde

My dad and I saw Moana a couple weeks ago, and we both enjoyed it so much. You should see it if you haven't already!


----------



## Fox Mulder

In theatres- Dr Strange
Home- Good Will Hunting


----------



## ethereal.acnl

In theatres- Rogue One
Home-Probably another star wars movie: my family loves them


----------



## Soigne

Whisper of the Heart.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans

Disney's the Lion King :3


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Nightmare Before Christmas. I loved the music that was in it <3


----------



## Soigne

Kiki's Delivery Service.


----------



## mayortiffany

Star Wars: Rogue One


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

At home: The Jungle Book
In Theatres: Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them


----------



## Zireael

I finally got around to watching Ponyo. It was good, definitely not my favourite Ghibli movie but I enjoyed it nonetheless


----------



## derezzed

Just saw Rogue One in the theaters today. LOVED IT.
I think it's too early to say, but I might like it even more than The Force Awakens.


----------



## SleepyRabbits

*In the cinema:* Fantastic Beasts and where to find them
*At home:* The bee movie (yes i know)


----------



## AquaStrudel

Saw Rogue One yesterday and Sing today. Enjoyed both movies! I didn't expect Sing to be all that good but it was actually a lot better than expected.


----------



## Nightmares

I saw Zootropollis (idk how to spell it lmao) and I was expecting it to be ****, but it was actually good 
Most family films have been super **** in the past couple years

- - - Post Merge - - -

I saw Zootropollis (idk how to spell it lmao) and I was expecting it to be ****, but it was actually good 
Most family films have been super **** in the past couple years


----------



## Haskell

We're going to watch LOTR today! But I stayed up all night so I may not be able to watch all of it! :,-(


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

In the cinema: Finding Dory (I went with a group of my friends and baby dory is just adorable I think I made squee noises oops)
At home: Suicide Squad


----------



## Zireael

I watched Princess Mononoke again on Christmas Eve. Seen it a few times now, it's still my favourite Ghibli movie. Now it'll probably always remind me of Christmas Eve so that's good.


----------



## Cynicat

In the cinema: Fantastic beasts and where to find them 
At home: I actually watched this movie at English class but it was about a boy


----------



## KeatAlex

Cinema/theatre: Passengers 

Home: Moana

My niece wants to watch moana 4 or 5 times a day. I can promise you that I've seen that movie more times in 2016 than anybody else except maybe my niece herself.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Moana!


----------



## NeonxVandal

At home.. How to train your dragon. Was in the mood for it. :>


----------



## cIementine

at the movies; rogue one
at home; zootopia


----------



## misakixx

i dont even remember what i last saw in theater. maybe step up 4?? last movie i saw was beautiful creatures cuz i was over at a friends house one day before old years day and we and another girl wanted to pick a movie so i suggested the crappy movie i saw years ago when i was like 13 cuz we couldnt decide since one of them hates horror.


----------



## Rizies

Last one I saw in theaters was Why Him, with James Franco. It was surprisingly good. At home I watched Keeping Up with the Joneses and that wasn't very good.


----------



## Spongebob

i think moana was the last movie i saw in theaters??? it was pretty good


----------



## Nightmares

Captain America 3

What a let down T______T 
It was absolute ****, much to my disappointment. CM 2 is my all time favourite film so I hoped....3......would be........the same <\3


----------



## KatRose

Last movie I saw at home was The House Bunny, which I'm surprised I had never seen before now. It's the stupidest and most predictable movie ever, but my god it was hilarious. The cast was filled with recognizable people and they all played pretty different roles than I was used to seeing them in. It was a quality, trashy, funny, stupid movie.


----------



## visibleghost

finding dory it was cute


----------



## pinkcotton

Mulan <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Hidden Figures


----------



## boujee

Split
a horror movie of some dude with multiple personalities disorder 
whole theater was laughing(including myself) instead of being scared


----------



## mogyay

Daddie said:


> Split
> a horror movie of some dude with multiple personalities disorder
> whole theater was laughing(including myself) instead of being scared



ohhh i saw that too a couple nights ago, i really enjoyed it actually, i must be weak though i was pretty scared


----------



## King Dorado

dat Star Wars movie, _Rogue One_, which btw was awwwesome


----------



## Stepheroo

The last new movie I saw was _Rogue One_.

Loved it,_ loved it_ and, oh yeah, *I loved it*.


----------



## p e p p e r

Moonrise Kingdom, like most Wes Anderson films, it was visually interesting, but the story wasn't


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Silence


----------



## MorningStar

Alice in Wonderland and Through the Looking Glass.

Didn't care enough to see it in theatres, didn't want to pay money to see it at all. It showed up on Netflix, so I watched it there.


----------



## mayorsam17

In theatres: A Dog's Purpose
At home: Alice through the Looking Glass


----------



## Chicha

I watched Hidden Figures this week. It was amazing, a really great feel good movie about extraordinary women of color in STEM. I'm a sucker for historical movies so I'm sure that played a role. But seriously, it's a wonderful movie. It deserves all the awards tbh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Aladdin (1992)

I just watched it for the first time (at least first time I can remember).


----------



## p e p p e r

500 Days of Summer

what a bummer for the "nice guy"


----------



## Indie

Last movie I watched was Finding Dory on Netflix 

I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Soigne

Some Like It Hot. It was very good.


----------



## p e p p e r

Kubo and the Two Strings - holy **** the stop motion animation looks so amazing


----------



## Loriii

At home: Me Before You
In theatres: Inside Out (I think? lol that was some ages ago)


----------



## Ichiban

Rogue One. I liked it more than i thought i would


----------



## Aniko

"I saw the Devil" Korean movie with a psychopath. D:


----------



## Dim

Hancock


----------



## PotatoPowered

I haven't watched a movie in a while.. last thing I watched was Moana at a movie theater in December


----------



## mogyay

hidden figures. LOVED IT. my dad told me that apparently they portrayed the white people in the film in a much more nicer light than what actually happened which is a bit.. sad. really powerful film though, i recommend


----------



## forestyne

Either The Jungle Book or Hot Fuzz, I watched that the other day but I can't remember if I saw it before or after I saw The Jungle Book ;;

But in terms of going to the theatre to see a film, it was Deadpool last year.


----------



## Emizel

The last movie I've seen is Collateral Beauty at the cinema
I really like it


----------



## dragonlynx

At the movies it was Captain America: Civil War. I liked it. :3


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

In the cinema; Moana c:
At home; Finding Dory..


----------



## Elphie

In the cinema: La La Land, really great movie 10/10 made me cry lol
At home: Space Jam for the first time, I thought they would go to space but they didn't???


----------



## Corrie

I saw The Switch and it was okay. Had a really slow beginning and basically the kid makes the movie. Wouldn't recommend tbh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elphie said:


> In the cinema: La La Land, really great movie 10/10 made me cry lol



As a huge fan of Emma Stone, I wanna see this so bad! I'm glad to hear it's good! ;w;


----------



## Bcat

captain america: the winter soldier


----------



## wassop

i just finished watching la la land and adventures in babysitting


----------



## Nooblord

A Cure For Wellness. It's a great thriller.


----------



## Twisterheart

Moana, again


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Doctor Strange. One of Marvel's better movies, ranks up there with Guardians of the Galaxy for me.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

The Lego Batman Movie. It's a pretty funny movie whether you're kid or an adult. They've done a good job with the last two Lego movies.


----------



## Ichigo.

canola. ended up being heavier than i expected but a great watch.


----------



## linfurl princess

i think the last one i watched was called Walter. it's about a man who thinks he's the son of god, and therefore judges who is going to heaven or to hell, all day every day as he goes about his work at a local movie theater.


----------



## Soigne

Singin' in the Rain. I miss Debbie Reynolds.


----------



## easpa

the Aileen Wuornos documentary, according to netflix! Haven't had the time/energy to watch many films lately what with exams closing in :/


----------



## ibelleS

The Darkness

It was horrible


----------



## e-puff

I saw Moana. It was pretty good, but I wouldn't watch it again; it definitely isn't my favorite of the newer Disney movies.

Though I'm constantly saying, "HEI HEI!!"


----------



## boujee

lego?s batman movie
split


----------



## Peter

Saw Split a few weeks ago, just got back from watching A Cure for Wellness


----------



## MishMeesh

Hidden Figures, in time for the Oscars. I hope it wins best picture, but most people think La La Land will take it.


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Probably a documentary on YouTube. Storks in theatres but I fell asleep to escape my hell. I did stay awake for Sully in theatres though.


----------



## Kissyme100

Just saw A Dog's Purpose. I thought it would be more of a soppy movie but I didn't shed a single tear.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy

Rogue One in theaters a while back. Really enjoyed it...At home I watched Who Killed Captain Alex and the Room about the same time. Yes, as you can probably tell my favorite movies are the "So bad it's good" kind.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Arrival

it was actually better than I thought it would be, it's really twisty and I enjoyed it, I am usually HORRIFIED at alien movies but this one was really great!


----------



## hamster

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Arrival
> 
> it was actually better than I thought it would be, it's really twisty and I enjoyed it, I am usually HORRIFIED at alien movies but this one was really great!



same! i watched it the other day and it was great


----------



## p e p p e r

La la Land, I enjoyed it.  It made LA look so clean & cool, so that part was completely fake.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Watched these both on my days off so they both count.

*Dr.Strange* Amazing graphics, I really enjoyed it, I'm not a huge action person but I love Mads and I love Tilda both with a strong passion, like they overpowered my distaste for Cumberbumb. And I just wish we could have seen it in theaters in 3D because I bet that was so rad.

*Moana* Really amazing movie, was singing the songs all week. Probably one of my fave more recent Disney movies. I didn't think it was going to be AS musical but I was glad it was. ^U^


----------



## forestyne

Kissyme100 said:


> Just saw A Dog's Purpose. I thought it would be more of a soppy movie but I didn't shed a single tear.



I would never even _touch_ that movie after what they did to that poor dog.

- - - Post Merge - - -

but ya i just watched pulp fiction yesterday


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Logan. Despite not being a big fan of Wolverine's character it was a really well done movie and I enjoyed it.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy

Rewatched Kill Bill volumes 1 and 2 recently. Just as good as I remembered.


----------



## p e p p e r

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Watched these both on my days off so they both count.
> 
> *Dr.Strange* Amazing graphics, I really enjoyed it, I'm not a huge action person but I love Mads and I love Tilda both with a strong passion, like they overpowered my distaste for Cumberbumb. And I just wish we could have seen it in theaters in 3D because I bet that was so rad.
> 
> *Moana* Really amazing movie, was singing the songs all week. Probably one of my fave more recent Disney movies. I didn't think it was going to be AS musical but I was glad it was. ^U^



I love Cumberbatch (huge fan of Sherlock), he's pretty much the only reason why I even watched Dr Strange, but surprisingly I liked it.  Moana is amazing, I love the music & story, to me it's the best Disney movie ever - I'm still bummed that Zootopia won, it was so meh, and won because it's so preachy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Rewatched Kill Bill volumes 1 and 2 recently. Just as good as I remembered.



Kill Bill vol 1 is one of my fav films. 

that's why i own 4 pairs of these


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

What We Do in the Shadows

Easily one of the funniest movies I've seen in a while, loved everything about it, had me cackling this morning. It's free to stream on amazonprime right meow so if you haven't seen it go watch it!


----------



## Heyden

Rings, wasn't that scary tbh


----------



## nintendofan85

_Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children_ (2016)


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

The Edge of 17


----------



## Leen

Get Out, it was so good!


----------



## Thunder

Logan, Might be the best X-Men film, even if it's a lot different from the others, tone-wise.


----------



## Astarte

John Wick 2 and Arrival. Great titles!


----------



## seliph

Get Out, best movie I've ever seen in my damn life


----------



## Aquari

hush, it was pretty great


----------



## Biyaya

I was about to say Logan, because I saw it on imax recently, and I scarely ever go to cinemas,
but I remember now that I watched Deadpool two nights ago.

Marvel movies are great.


----------



## Greys0n

It was Moana, increadibly awesome movie, nice songs. i rate it 10/10


----------



## Soigne

Get Out was really good


----------



## Ehingen Guy

At the movies: Sing.
At home: Bone Tomahawk.


----------



## Nightmares

10 Cloverfield Lane 

That **** was tense but good


----------



## keef_kogane

*In Theaters:* CHAPPIE
*At Home:* Home


----------



## BrightLark

Theaters: A few months ago, I watched "Ouija: Origins of Evil" with a friend of mine. It was yet another Ouija Board movie that further enforced my vow to never try it. There weren't many jump scares or gorey parts, but the entire movie had me anxious because of the fast paced music that seemed to last for the entire movie. I was fully expecting a jumpscare on many occasions, but they never came. It was somewhat unsatisfying in that aspect- but the plot was interesting nonetheless. I'm only learning now that it's a prequel to "Ouija," a 2014 film. 

Home: A few days ago I watched "Phenomenon," and liked it. Thankfully, it started out fast, with the main character getting super-enhanced intelligence by seeing a flash of light. Throughout the movie he uses these powers for good- ex. saving a sick boy, learning a new language in 20 minutes to translate, teaching his friend how to make a fortune growing corn. Back in it's time, it was a box office movie, so it didn't have that intensity you may find on a sci-fi channel movie. However, the lightheartedness balanced out with the sad, emotional ending (no spoilers!)


----------



## cIementine

logan,it was so good ?? i cried a lot and i was the only person in the theatre crying so that was a bit awkward 
definitely the best x-men film out there, and potentially the best marvel movie out there. it was gritty and the r-rating definitely gave them the opportunity to give hugh jackman a good outing. i like that despite the liberty they had with violence, it wasn't purely blood and guts and there were plenty of raw, emotional scenes given to the characters. 11/10 would watch again


----------



## koopakingg

Last movie I've seen in theaters was La la land. Probably my favorite movie ever, Ryan Gosling is so good


----------



## kenna

in theaters was rogue one i think. watched the martian last night at home


----------



## idcjazmin

the last movie i saw in the theatre was "a cure for wellness" with my mom. it was weird af
the last movie i actually watched though was "oculus" with my boyfriend o:


----------



## HungryForCereal

fifty shades darker


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Just seen Beauty and the Beast. 10/10!


----------



## fenris

In theaters, Kubo and the Two Strings.  At home... I think my husband and I watched Pulp Fiction the other night?


----------



## Soigne

Manchester by the Sea.


----------



## hamster

Roh said:


> Manchester by the Sea.



oh, that's a great movie imo
--
last movie i saw was The Lobster i think, that was interesting to say the least


----------



## Soigne

_Smultronst?llet_ and I gotta say I've seen better.


----------



## pinkcotton

Matilda.


----------



## Peter

Just seen _Life_, was pretty good! I kind of love all space films, though.


----------



## Jesusrey91

Logan... and Logan again xD


----------



## seliph

Also Logan, don't watch it if you expect any happiness at all I'm still shook.


----------



## Crash

logan a week or two ago. it was really good, but i was unprepared for how sad it was


----------



## wynn

The Belko Experiment. I thought it was really good.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

Split. I just saw it two hours ago. Really good movie!


----------



## fenris

just got done watching Finding Dory!  so, so cute and incredibly sweet.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The new Beauty and the Beast. They did a good job turning animated figures into live-action figures. Even the inanimate objects didn't look like CGI photoshops. It looked realistic.


----------



## Invisible again

Recently watched Vacation (the 1983 one) for the first time. It was a really funny movie.


----------



## Dolphishy

At home, I most recently watch Moana again this week! In theatres, probably Fantastic Beasts. It's been a while, but I look forward to going to see the new Beauty and the Beast soon!


----------



## kayleee

I just saw the new beauty and the beast again idk why I like it so much but I really do


----------



## SockHead

Kong LOL it was not great


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Arrival. Very refreshing that they took a different route than most sci-fi movies.

Edit: It was also nice to see Jeremy Renner play a serious character rather than just Hawkeye.


----------



## mogyay

logan! i really enjoyed it but i was not prepared for that emotion


----------



## Capeet

Night on Earth. It was really good!


----------



## carp

hurricane bianca


----------



## fenris

watched King Arthur last night (the one with Keira Knightley), and it was pretty good.


----------



## Soigne

I watched Fences the other day.


----------



## fenris

just finished watching It Follows.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

fenris said:


> just finished watching It Follows.



That movie bruh, it stuck with me for a hot minute, definitely one of the creepier movies I've seen in a LONG time. And that soundtrack!


----------



## fenris

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That movie bruh, it stuck with me for a hot minute, definitely one of the creepier movies I've seen in a LONG time. And that soundtrack!



uggghhhhh right?  the soundtrack is amazing!  I feel like the music creates a very dreamlike feel, especially when you consider it along with the ambiguous time period.


----------



## Fearthecuteness

I just watched suicide squad last night. Yep, that movie sucked as much as everyone said.


----------



## Joy

Moana, it was pretty cute!


----------



## Kuroh

Superman II on Netflix last night


----------



## Alyx

I saw Beauty & The Beast in the theater!


----------



## Weiland

At home: Holes
Cinemas: Don't remember.


----------



## dierefuji

Ghost in the Shell 2017
it was good. controversy about scarjo is a nonissue. i havent seen the original, though, so take my opinion with a grain of salt
also the visuals were 10/10


----------



## carp

gayby


----------



## B e t h a n y

I just watched back to the future, but I think the last movie I watched for the first time was Nerve


----------



## Praetor

The last movie I saw in the theaters was the LEGO Batman Movie. It was somewhat funny and I was surprised in the amount of jokes that were aimed at adults.


----------



## fawnpi

Moana, I adored it! I don't watch movies too often either.
I'm actually half way through watching the Animal Crossing movie.
The animation is so pretty.​


----------



## Tao

Picked up Moana on blueray on the way home.

Didn't see it when it was in the cinema. Nobody else wanted to see it with me and I wasn't really hearing anything about it anyway (other than it was somehow racist), so assumed it was 'meh' and forgot about it...

It's pretty awesome. The visuals are probably what I loved the most, there was so much cool/pretty looking things in it, which I don't care how shallow it sounds, when somebody makes an animated movie based on a part of the world/culture that is already visually appealing, I expect to be blown away when reality is no longer a limitation.

Only thing I can say is that a small handful of jokes really didn't land for me, mostly the ones from the Rock (or Maui as he's actually known in the movie). I still liked his character, but when there was an 'on the nose' """joke""" aimed at children, it was probably delivered by Maui...
Though on the other hand this is the first movie I've watched with 'the Rock' in it where I didn't see him as 'the Rock'. I wasn't just waiting for him to deliver the most electrifying move in sports entertainment, he was actually a character.



Of Disney's CG movies, it's an easy third place below Zootopia and Wreck-It-Ralph.


----------



## Wiimas

Theaters: Logan
Home: no clue lol, my attention span is short if i'm not at the theaters.


----------



## Soigne

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## boujee

boss baby


----------



## s i r e n t i c

in theaters: i think it might have been x men apocalypse.... not sure though
home: i am the pretty thing that lives in the house


----------



## Classygirl

North by Northwest in movie theatre last night classics nationwide re release...at home I think Titantic my boyfriend never saw it.


----------



## blackroserandom

In theaters, I think Inside out, yeah I cried lol. 
At home,  Moana. Boy can The Rock sing!


----------



## Ray-ACP

The new beauty and the beast, wasn't too bad


----------



## cIementine

xmen 2 bc i felt like it really
and also zootopia !!


----------



## sej

Hunger games cause why not


----------



## Kuroh

Beauty and the Beast at the cinema earlier ~ It was better than I had expected and I enjoyed it very much!


----------



## OperaPhantom

The last movie I saw in theatres was Rogue One. My feeeeeeeeeeeels…… T_T
The last movie I saw at home was Jurassic Park on Netflix, but that was a while ago. I've been binging TV shows lately; Midsomer Murders, Star Trek: Voyager, Supernatural, Once Upon a Time, and NCIS are my current rotation. I watch one or two episodes from one show, then I move to another show for a couple episodes, then another, and so on and so forth. It keeps me from burning out on any one show, so that I actually finish them.


----------



## Soigne

Run Lola Run


----------



## nami26

beauty and the beast original


----------



## Reptoid

The love live movie!


----------



## Soigne

I just got back from watching Moonlight. It was really good.


----------



## britters

In theaters, I saw Beauty and the Beast. Twice. 
At home, I watched Only for One Night on Netflix. It was alright.


----------



## cIementine

i saw logan again in cinema lol
at home i watched rogue one


----------



## Sergi

The Impossible. It was aight.


----------



## Aarca

The last time I went to the movie theater I saw Beauty and the Beast! It was really good. The last movie I watched at home was The Matrix, I think.


----------



## Soigne

The 400 Blows. I've seen better.


----------



## Mu~

OperaPhantom said:


> The last movie I saw in theatres was Rogue One. My feeeeeeeeeeeels?? T_T


Lol, me too!! Watched it last weekend. But on tv.


----------



## Fleshy

I seen the latest Smurf movie in cinema with my mum and sister yesterday, it was honestly better than I expected.


----------



## nintendofan85

_The Lord of the Rings_ (2001)


----------



## Linksonic1

The new beauty and the beast. ITS SO AMAZING <3


----------



## carp

alice in wonderland the old animated one


----------



## tumut

Gremlins it was woke


----------



## Bcat

Signs. One of my favorites!


----------



## pinkbunny

Last movie I saw in cinemas was Ghost in the Shell! 
As at home, watched my all time favourite American Beauty last night.


----------



## Trainer Lillie

The Adventures of Huck Finn. I'm writing an essay about it and the original novel for university, so I've not had much of a choice, but it's certainly... _Interesting_. More difficult to watch than reading the book was, for me.


----------



## cIementine

just watched beauty and the beast (2017). i went in expecting nothing, and came out so pleasantly surprised. really good film and i cried a lot.


----------



## fishy

Split was the last movie I saw. Was pretty good!


----------



## cIementine

erin brockovich , really enjoyed it.


----------



## Xandra

about 15 minutes of Pixels, not that bad


----------



## Zireael

Oh yeah, I finally got to see Moana some weeks ago and I _loved_ it. Very easily my favourite recent Disney movie, watching it made me feel really good.

I haven't watched anything since lol


----------



## strawberrywine

arrival. great film


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Split, watched it a few days ago. It wasn't nearly as scary or disturbing as I thought it would be


----------



## meo

Lavender on netflix. Some horror film...
It was...not the worst but I wouldn't rate it highly either. Wouldn't watch again.


----------



## Biyaya

Pacific Rim. It was actually pretty good. I didn't think to watch it, but my brother put it on for me to see.

Before that, I watched Kubo and the Two Strings. Excellent film. Parts of it made me rather sad though.


----------



## Soigne

La La Land! It was super good.

Oh also Monsoon Wedding how could I forget.


----------



## Nightmares

Sword Art Online The Movie 

I legit enjoyed it lmfao 
Animation was nice and there was a lot of atmosphere with the surround sound and **** 

The only thing that annoyed me was that they only showed one battle with Kirito and he 



Spoiler



just suddenly mastered AR... like how did he get to 6th place in the world (or Japan idk) so easily. Just because he's Kirito? Lmfao



But it was quite sad at parts, especially towards the end ;;


----------



## nostalgibra

The Truman Show. So sad


----------



## p e p p e r

Blade Runner, pretty cool, it will be interesting to see the new version


----------



## Zireael

I just got done watching "Your Name" and oh god it was not what I expected AT ALL. I loved it, been a long time since I've felt this emotional over a movie. This one is going to stick with me for a looooong time holy ****.


----------



## blackroserandom

Moana. Only thing I can say is: "You're welcome."


----------



## Ryumia

The last movie I saw was in a movie theater and the movie was called the Fate of the Furious.


----------



## Nanabells

I'm watching the horror film Rings (2017) right now. This is so terrible it's not even scary  Although I like how they adapted the story of Sadako to how digitized everything has become in the modern world.


----------



## Soigne

Philadelphia. Chock full of homophobic characters that made me cringe often, but it was a pretty good film nonetheless.

Currently watching The 400 Blows again. I'm starting to really get into the French New Wave.


----------



## Primarina

_Silence_, which was a powerful and beautifully made film. Andrew Garfield is such a great actor, and the subject matter of the persecution of Christians in Japan is an important and far too little known one.


----------



## Ichigo.

Orange


----------



## axo

The Lobster, it was so weird but really enjoyable and thought provoking. Totally would recommend.


----------



## Sadistic

Mean Girls.


----------



## Bowie

Very late, but I was pushed into watching _Kill Bill_ and it was great!


----------



## mitzi_crossing

The last movie I saw was Fate of the Furious in theaters. It was pretty good! I'd recommend if you like the series and action movies. I'm really not that big on the whole series, I havent even seen ALL the movies before that one and still really liked it.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Guardians of the Galaxy Volume 2! 
Saw it last night at the midnight release! and oh boy it was amazing!


----------



## Esphas

love actually. it was a few months ago. i loved it it was cute


----------



## cIementine

guardians of the galaxy vol. 2, i really enjoyed it although i prefer the first one !


----------



## Ichigo.

kimi no na wa/your name. i expected a lot from it with everyone's rave reviews and tbh it didn't live up to the hype beyond the great art 


Spoiler



the whole comet/time difference plot twist was great before i thought about how neither of them realized they were living in different times. she kept a diary as taki. did it just neglect to tell her the year?? do they not write the date at school? i also don't understand how they end up falling in love. i guess you could say maybe it was through the notes they'd leave for each other? but idk i don't personally buy it. the characters and their stories were also barely fleshed out. but other than that it was cute and easy on the eyes.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy

Last movie I saw was...Shoot, I can't even remember. I don't think I've watched a movie since Rogue One but there's something I feel like I just watched...Hmm-

WHO KILLED CAPTAIN ALEX!!!

That's what I watched! That movie is a beautiful display. Truly a masterpiece.


----------



## Mink777

Parts of Batman and Robin last night.

No, I'm kidding, probably The Temple of Doom.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Just watched Moana. Love this movie! Even though it makes me cry because reasons.


----------



## mayor-junebug

The last one I watched at home was Suicide Squad for the third time. The last one in theaters was Life, which made me so upset at the end but it was a great movie. Ryan Reynolds slayed


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moana. I can't stop watching it. I love it so much and the songs keep sticking in my head. XD


----------



## Weiland

Cinemas: *CHIPs*
Home: *A Nightmare on Elm Street*


----------



## uwuzumakii

Movies: Can't remember
At Home: Currently watching The Magnificent Seven


----------



## mogyay

i finally went to see beauty and the beast and i really liked it tbh


----------



## Delphine

This thread is my favorite so I'm bringing it back!

Last movie I saw was _King Arthur: Legend of the Sword_, my ears still hurt :')


----------



## GhulehGirl

The last movie i saw at the cinema was Alien:Covenant and the last one i watched at home was Prometheus.


----------



## Fleshy

Literally just finished watching Pet Sematary with my hub


----------



## uyumin

In theaters: Suicide squad
At home: Forrest Gump


----------



## Chris

I saw _Guardians of the Galaxy 2_ this afternoon. Loved it. Baby Groot is so adorable. <3


----------



## Biyaya

In the cinema, I watched Guardians of the Galaxy 2. It was fantastic!
And the other night, I re-watched Wall-E with my husband at home, by influence of an other thread on here. :'3


----------



## Delphine

I just finished _Prometheus_


----------



## Brookie

Moana because my little cousins that I'm keeping for a weekend want to see it 24/7


----------



## BambieTheMayor

Well, the last movie I've seen completely is Guardians of the Galaxy vol. 2, but I'm watching John Wick right now.


----------



## toonafeesh

Boss Baby! I've been wanting to watch Guardians of the Galaxy 2.


----------



## Twix

*Theatre*: Get Out
*At home:* Moana (again)


----------



## Brookie

MayorAydin said:


> *Theatre*: Get Out
> *At home:* Moana (again)



Same, actually lol.

Btw the movie "Get Out"...SHOOK


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Last movie I saw was My Neighbor Totoro :3 Cute, and weird XD


----------



## Fearthecuteness

The last film I watch was filth. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Soigne

Alien: Covenant


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The Mummy (1999)

I enjoy watching old movies. But the last one I saw in theaters was Guardians of the Galaxy 2 (2017).


----------



## Psydye

Hotel Transylvania 2. I thought the first was better.


----------



## Radda

Split, weird plot weird villian. Just wasn't entertaining


----------



## Dim

I am groot.

_Translation: Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2._


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Away We Go

One of my favorite movies, I love watching it and the Alexi Murdoch soundtrack is awesome.


----------



## Alienfish

This Danish movie named "Der kommer en dag" (2016).. I don't know if it's got an official English title but yeah I really liked it, and nothing for the faint-hearted I will say that.


----------



## deSPIRIA

car wash i think


----------



## Drokmar

Theaters: I saw Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2
At Home: Terminator: Genisys

Guardians was spectacular! I was laughing more than anyone else in the theater!
Terminator was... confusing. This was the first time I watched it, and I was left with more questions than satisfaction.


----------



## monokumafan999

At home: Little Shop of Horrors Director's Cut Edition
In cinema: Lego Batman Movie (I need to go to cinemas more often.)


----------



## Mink777

The movie, 21. Corn loves it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Last movie I watched at home? Hmm..... it's been a while, but I'm pretty sure it was Shrek 2.

Last movie I watched in the cinema was Beauty and the Beast. Way back in March.



Idk I don't watch movies that much. I'd rather watch TV shows.


----------



## Ichigo.

Tunnel. It was pretty good, but I expected it to go day by day, detailing his survival.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Saw the new Pirates of the Caribbean movie the other day. I would say it was probably my least favorite of them all, but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Dim

Extreme rules. PPV events count as movies, yes? No? Okay....


----------



## Hellfish

Watched hacksaw ridge (Was at home though). Just a raw and emotional movie, even being a guy I got a bit teared in my eyes.

Besides that the last movie on the silver screen I saw was guardians of the galaxy volume 2, I don't need to say much about that movie as it speaks for itself ^-^


----------



## Alienfish

DarkDesertFox said:


> Saw the new Pirates of the Caribbean movie the other day. I would say it was probably my least favorite of them all, but I still enjoyed it.



I actually liked it, probably because I haven't watched the old ones lol. I can agree that love side story was a bit meh but still cool.

so yeah latest flick here too.


----------



## asuka

the prestige! super interesting movie


----------



## Aaren

I watched Fantastic Beasts and where to find them. I have seen it pretty many times already, but didn't get bored - yet at last.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Pirates of the Caribbean 5. Even if I did like it, I don't like how film series (or any series) are now being extended to 5 movies.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales. Act I was very strong but it quickly fell apart after that. I'm a fan of the series but they're really just milking it for all it's worth and it ain't much anymore.


----------



## ellarella

The Chaser. it was very intense and a good watch. i'm trying to finish watching all the great south korean movies i've missed - i've got The Wailing, The Host and The Yellow Sea up next!


----------



## Wolfie

I saw Wonder Woman yesterday. It was decent. My friend took me as a distraction because of all things going on in my life, so I am pretty sure that if my mind was not all over the place I would have enjoyed it a lot more. I am also not a superhero fan really, but I think the movie is great for anyone who likes those kinds of movies.


----------



## nintendofan85

I saw _Wonder Woman_ as well.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I saw Wonder Woman today too. It was pretty good!


----------



## starlark

I watched When Marnie Was There for the second time, this time only subbed and not dubbed.

;_;


----------



## Sanrio

Wonder Woman.


----------



## kuri_kame

Guardians of the Galaxy 2


----------



## GreatUsername

Guardians of the Galaxy 2, saw it a few days ago and it was really good


----------



## Sin

Koe no Katachi (The Silent Voice) was the last movie i watched. i swear i cried like 5 times


----------



## helenkeller

lovely bones--- basic I know.

I HATE movies, I never watch them and trash talked this to my former best friend who kept raving about it. She watches like every movie, and my cable box glitched one day and I didn't have to pay for two movies until it asked for my dads card xD 
I was so sucked into it and the hidden message in it made me hype af.

She said she wanted him cold, cold and dead!

What happened at the end, he dies in the snow, after trying to lure in another victim.... he got his comeuppance


----------



## Squidward

Transformers, lol


----------



## ivysaurs

A Dog's  Purpose


----------



## bonucci

In theaters, the last movie I watched was The Mummy. Scared the hell out of me and was pretty cheesy but I had so much fun watching it anyway! 

At home, Barbie and the Island Princess. Don't judge. u n u I had one of the songs stuck in my head practically all day and the only way to get it out was to watch the movie- And so I did, and the song got out right after! A pretty decent Barbie movie as well.


----------



## Psydye

The Lego Batman movie. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## 5cm/s

I watched Beauty and the Beast when it came out with my guy friend, but my mom hadn't seen it yet, and wanted to. It's no longer in theaters so I bought it and we watched it last night in our basement. SO gorgeous even on a smaller screen!


----------



## cIementine

wonder woman and it was honestly lifechanging


----------



## Rabirin

i think the last movie i saw wasn't recent but i'm trying real hard to think back to it. it might've been now you see me 2??? either way i absolutely loved the first and i'm glad the sequel was just as good. i would've been so annoyed had it not been, since the movie was a cinematic masterpiece in so many ways imo so if 2 didn't live up to it, i wouldn't watch a three. even if you're not a fan of magic tricks i still highly recommend it. 

i feel like it's definitely not aimed at my demographic, but i've been wanting to watch lego batman for the longest time though!


----------



## allainah

In theaters: kong: skull island
at home: The others (first time watching it & i loved it :~) )


----------



## boujee

Wonder Woman
It was good. I thought the movie would be hella different if it ended she was having that crisis of "killing one guy isn't going to stop evil" but instead went with love


----------



## ikeafanboy

Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets!!!


----------



## Alienfish

_Pirates of the Caribbean_ 2 and 3. 

2 was real nice. 3 was good too but a bit long for a typical genre/adventure film, even though I guess the length had purposes at times but still sometimes they could have cut off stuff, or I don't know.

Both were good at least, hope I can watch the 4th soon!


----------



## allainah

would you rather (its on netflix)
it sucked... so bad... horrible acting
also was shocked to see an adult movie star as one of the actors


----------



## Twisterheart

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales


----------



## crowley

supernatural


----------



## Irelia

Koe no Katachi

I've waited a few months for it to get subbed, and I finally remembered to check if it did


----------



## crowley

yes thats not a movie but


----------



## hestu

At the theater I last saw Guardians of the Galaxy 2, at home I rented Manchester by the Sea. Wasn't a big fan of Manchester by the Sea, felt like it needed more to it and I wasn't happy with the ending, but I loved Guardians of the Galaxy 2.


----------



## allainah

watching the shining rn


----------



## Alienfish

Some weird Swedish film they aired yesterday as some matin?e.. Min V?n Oscar("My Friend Oscar"). Old early 1950s comedy that was pretty fun at points I guess but nothing special.


----------



## racatl

Has anyone else found that watching a movie is a bit much for their patience? Like, I can't watch an entire movie on TV without being distracted by my phone and when I'm on my computer I can't be bothered to sit through a two hour movie (although 2 hours of YouTube is easy)

Anyway I watched half of Iron Man 3 the other day.  Maybe I'll finish it soon; it's the only marvel movie I've yet to see all the way through.


----------



## Alienfish

racatl said:


> Has anyone else found that watching a movie is a bit much for their patience? Like, I can't watch an entire movie on TV without being distracted by my phone and when I'm on my computer I can't be bothered to sit through a two hour movie (although 2 hours of YouTube is easy)
> 
> Anyway I watched half of Iron Man 3 the other day.  Maybe I'll finish it soon; it's the only marvel movie I've yet to see all the way through.



As long as you don't watch how much time has passed/time left I have no problem, but I hate seeing those (or the dvd timer)... so yeah generally I prefer just watching in cinemas or on the TV directly.

But yeah for me to get distracted the movie has to be very trashy really. But then I try to avoid some movies/genres I can't stand


----------



## racatl

Sheila said:


> As long as you don't watch how much time has passed/time left I have no problem, but I hate seeing those (or the dvd timer)... so yeah generally I prefer just watching in cinemas or on the TV directly.
> 
> But yeah for me to get distracted the movie has to be very trashy really. But then I try to avoid some movies/genres I can't stand



I must just have terrible patience, then.  I used to re-watch movies all the time in high school but now I never want to watch anything I've already seen - even my favorite movies.  It would be sad, if I didn't have other interests.  The only time I can sit and pay attention for the full movie is in theaters, and that's only because I have no choice unless I get up and leave lol


----------



## Alienfish

racatl said:


> I must just have terrible patience, then.  I used to re-watch movies all the time in high school but now I never want to watch anything I've already seen - even my favorite movies.  It would be sad, if I didn't have other interests.  The only time I can sit and pay attention for the full movie is in theaters, and that's only because I have no choice unless I get up and leave lol



Yeah maybe... I mean I used to take film studies so I'm used sitting through more or less bad movies and then writing about them, haha. I sometimes re-watch stuff, depends on availability and if I think I can manage that (no way I'm watching Breaking the waves again, probably the saddest film ever made). 

And yeah I know what you mean about the only choice is leaving, lol. Watched Manchester by the sea earlier this year with my mom and it was so bad I pretty much only wanted to get out but I tried to focus somewhat on it.... (real trash movie, don't watch unless you're really curious lol).


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jurassic Park (1993)

That was the highest grossing movie in the year I was born in.


----------



## Alienfish

_The Girl on the Train_ (2016)

Alright movie I guess, I'm usually not into those relationship thrillers but at least it wasn't slow.


----------



## mogyay

mommy dead and dearest, that **** is ****ed up omg, it was a good docu film!


----------



## Mari_AC

Flashdance, which was kind of meh. Before that, I watched pretty in pink and Footloose. 80's mood lol


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Cyberbully on Netflix.


----------



## nintendofan85

_Gone Girl_ (2014)
Excellent movie. I paid attention and was kept in suspense by the plot the whole time.


----------



## Alienfish

_Sami Blood_ (2016)

Mixed feelings about this one... I mean, I really liked it, it was interesting to know about their history and Sweden's as well. Although the end was pretty.. abrupt and it would have been interesting to know what happened to her more. Would have been nice if it'd been.. 3 hour, 2 ? instead maybe.

Definitely worthy to see though if you like historical movies.


----------



## ponyotheorange

the last movie i watched in theaters was guardians of the galaxy 2 and the last movie i watched at home was the breakfast club.


----------



## Corrie

I watched Sinister with my boyfriend. It was decently creepy but wasn't too scary. Its plot was very interesting and had me engaged.


----------



## racatl

I just finished re watching Beauty and The Beast.  I'm a huge fan of the new songs.

The last movie I saw in theaters was Wonder Woman and I wish I could go see it again.  It was so good and I'm so happy it broke the cycle of terrible DC movies.


----------



## satine

In theatres: Kong: Skull Island (ugh, with my ex)
At home: Mean Girls (for the fifth time, lol!)


----------



## derezzed

Just saw the Power Rangers movie.
Loved the characters, so it's a shame that the plot is terrible and that the action sequences weren't satisfying.


----------



## Vizionari

just finished watching Kimi no na wa (Your Name), it was so heart-wrenching but beautiful ;;


----------



## Soigne

Colonia, for the 4th time I think.


----------



## Anjelica Kitchen

I saw Passengers last night with the parentals.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

It Comes at Night


----------



## blossum

Last night I watched the first Harry Potter with my boyfriend. We're gonna watch the whole series this break :}


----------



## Alex518

split but it was terrible


----------



## Ryumia

The last movie that I've seen was Moana. The movie  was... decent. It could have been better. I only watched it because it was recommended to me by a friend of mine. Sort of regret watching it though... :/ But... On the bright side... At least I was able to rent it for free.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

The last movie I saw on my own as of this comment was Animal Crossing: The Movie (or Doubutsu no Mori/Doubutsu no Mori: The Movie/Animal Forest: The Movie/Animal Crossing: Theatrical Edition OR whatever you want to call it). The version I saw was the English fandub. I saw it back in December 2016 as a part of it's 10th year anniversary. It's my favourite movie. It's pretty underrated (especially the English fandub) and I would recommend watching it. It was made by TOHO, who also made the original Godzilla films (I believe they created the Godzilla character, too). The last film I 'watched' with someone else was a James Bond film. Not sure which one since there's so many (it was one of the 1970's James Bond films. I believe Rodger Moore was in it). The TV station we would watch would always show an old James Bond film pretty much every day for a month but they stopped doing that now.


----------



## Ichigo.

i finally watched moana as it was recently added to netflix! i actually really loved it. it's been a while since a disney movie has done anything for me.


----------



## Lupia

last movie i saw is "pirates of the caribbean: dead men tell no tales" and it was great :")


----------



## Dim

Finally got to see Wonder Woman. Forgive me for this pun but it was wonderful!


----------



## Jewels

last movie i watched was the bee movie  it's actually really educational hahahah i loved it


----------



## Soigne

_Stranger by the Lake_, the only thing I have to say is yikes.


----------



## Bcat

Wonder Woman in the theater. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm yessssssssssss


----------



## GreatUsername

I just saw Wonder Woman
It was really good, finally broke the cycle of bad/average/terrible DC movies, hopefully they continue to keep the quality up


----------



## tae

i tried to watch that fantastic beasts movie, but i don't think i was coherent enough to remember much of it.


----------



## Chris

I saw _Despicable Me 3_ last weekend. Loved it.


----------



## nintendofan85

Tina said:


> I saw _Despicable Me 3_ last weekend. Loved it.



I saw it too! It was great!


----------



## Chicha

I finally saw Moana a few days ago. It was such a fun movie. I loved it.


----------



## gaydani

*In Theaters:* Guardians of the Galaxy 2
*At Home:* Mary Poppins


----------



## piske

_Tim and Eric's Billion Dollar Movie_ - so weird lol


----------



## moonford

Wonder Woman.

I've wanted to watch it for a while but I had never got a chance to do so, it was pretty good. 4 stars out of 5!


----------



## Zogabog

Mmmm I cant remember the last time I saw a film at the cinema (I do night-shift so days kinda merge and I lose track)

But at home I recently watched The Circle (2017) and Circle (2015).

The Circle was alright I guess, I got confused a few times and the ending was... something but it's one of the things where you watch it and never watch it again.

Circle I love due to suspense and drama


----------



## OftenCatty

Wonder women  It's everything I had hoped for and more.


----------



## cIementine

spider-man: homecoming
i thought tom holland was both an excellent peter parker and an excellent spider-man, and that the film on a whole was a breath of life into the character that the previous reboot didn't deliver. i love that he can finally interact with the mcu and how different and unique it was in comparison to its predecessors. while i still kinda prefer the first two spiderman films, i think tom holland was the strongest at playing the character and the film didn't fall short behind.


----------



## BeckyCollins

The Edge of Seventeen. Today I will see Spider-Man: Homecoming


----------



## rbell2915

Saw Spiderman: Homecoming on release night. Pretty good.


----------



## Mu~

Great movie


----------



## Alienfish

_Get Out_ (2017)

Surprisingly good for being that kid of psychology thriller. Although they could have left out some.. pretty gross scenes.



Spoiler



them brain lobotomy scenes.. ew



enjoyed it more than i should, maybe though


----------



## SpacePrism

The last movie I watched was one of the old Godzilla movies. Have not been to the theaters in like 5 to 7 years.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Batman/Superman: World's Finest 1994 (?)


----------



## Psydye

Predators I think? Good movie.


----------



## princessmorgan

I'm pretty sure the last movie I saw was Concubine. It was weird though&#55357;&#56852;


----------



## gravitycrossing

spiderman: homecoming :3


----------



## Weiland

Spiderman: Homecoming.
Best Spiderman movie thus far!


----------



## IcySetsuna

Kingsman: The Secret Service.
Very nice to be honest ^~^


----------



## pinkcotton

Kronk's New Groove.

...I was feeling in a nostalgic mood okay?!


----------



## JesusBlessed

Perfect Blue


----------



## Kuroh

Spider-Man: Homecoming!!!!
ITS RLY GOOD I HIGHLY RECOMMEND


----------



## rbell2915

Saw War for the Planet of the Apes last night. 
It was pretty good, but the tactics the military were using didn't make any sense at all and was annoying me.


----------



## Soraru

*At home: *Get Out


Spoiler: My Review: Stars 4.5/5



This is the best, most clever, well thought out movie I've watched in a very long time. At first I thought it was gonna be all about this white family psychically and emotionally torturing this poor black guy with racist taunts and aggression and and i along with other black friends wasn't interested since blk ppl already see and deal with that *** in real life anyways. It turned out to be one of those movies that would leave you thinking about it for days and then finally realize the messages and the irony, and the puzzles behind the dialogue. Its a really well thought out movie, definitely a good step forward to keep folks woke. and it wasn't whitewashed like the next movie im about to talk about



*At theater:* Hidden Figures 


Spoiler: My Review: Stars 3/5



For the most part, I liked it. It was refreshingly uplifting and surprisingly positive for a movie about the black female struggles in america. Only part I was shaking my head was the NASA director who was obviously a fictional insert just so they get to say "See? Not all of us are like that, some of us are actually good!" When actually back then guys like the NASA Director were barely to none. If there were actually white guys like that, they would've made sure we knew about them in our history textbooks in middle school so they save face. Oh and also she never ran all the way back to the colored restroom, she went into the restroom for whites, give her credit for that bravery. And I felt that was a key point that the conveniently white movie director shouldn't have changed. Thanks, Theodore Melfi, and Fox. But other than that, it didn't take too much away from the theme and the story and the meaning behind it. And unlike other black historical movies they don't emphasize heavily on the pain like its part of the entertainment or pull up some bs drama for shock value.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Despicable Me 3.


----------



## mogyay

i saw spiderman homecoming! it was good!


----------



## Buttlet32

mogyay said:


> i saw spiderman homecoming! it was good!



I saw that same movie at a drive-in theatre and the audio at the place was absolute trash. I couldn't understand anything they were saying. Not to mention the awful video quality. It looked like a Bootleg movie. I'll have to rewatch it in an actual theatre.


----------



## Soigne

Circle (2015) & it was extremely good.


----------



## fell_and_forgot

To The Bone, I watched it a few days ago and I watched it again today  it's a really good movie, but the ending was a tad bit lame. Hopefully they left it that way to keep room for a sequel


----------



## ali.di.magix

The last movie I saw in cinemas was Spiderman: Homecoming, which I really want to watch again. The last movie I watched at home was Doctor Strange <3


----------



## Squidward

Anna Karenina


----------



## Psydye

I think it was Predator? Such a classic movie.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

The last movie I saw was The Void on Netflix. The creature reminded me of Lisa Trevor from Resident Evil.


----------



## Alienfish

_Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides_ Good to me my ol'd dirty jars again.. I liked it but I can see why people think it's not the best one in the series...

_John Wick_ .. eh mostly watched it because my bf was a bit interested.. not much for those action boom boom shoot someone every five seconds.. I love how Michael Nyquist (and Peter Stormare) always have to play Russian gangsters though lol

Also tried to watch some weird Irish movie but I think we both feel asleep.. Pilgrimage something.


----------



## usa-chan

Oh, I watched the newest Spiderman movie which was _amazing_! I really love Tom Holland's acting, and I'm so excited to see how his character plays out in Avengers: Infinity War and his second Spiderman movie.


----------



## JellyLu

The new Planet of the Apes movie. It was good, but I liked the second one better.


----------



## ellarella

Seven Samurai. it was just as good as the last time i saw it. three and a half hours well spent! i'm two movies deep into rewatching most of Kurosawa's filmography.


----------



## Hyoon

The Break Up? No clue why I watched it when it wasn't even a good movie.


----------



## Alienfish

ellarella said:


> Seven Samurai. it was just as good as the last time i saw it. three and a half hours well spent! i'm two movies deep into rewatching most of Kurosawa's filmography.



Yes it's so damn good.. Still need to watch Yojimbo and a few of his older samurai stuff.


----------



## easpa

Sing Street for the second time in a week. Brilliant film!


----------



## Soigne

Secret Life of Pets


----------



## YunaMoon

Theatre: Baby Driver

Home: Lego Batman (my nephew is obsessed!)


----------



## Buttlet32

War for the Planet of the Apes...great movie. But since that marked the last of that series I'll have to go and watch the older Planet of the Apes movies since War for the Planet of the Apes ended the four movie prequel. I must know what happens next. I know how it starts, but that's all.


----------



## pinkcotton

Buttlet32 said:


> War for the Planet of the Apes...great movie. But since that marked the last of that series I'll have to go and watch the older Planet of the Apes movies since War for the Planet of the Apes ended the four movie prequel. I must know what happens next. I know how it starts, but that's all.



I just saw that movie a few days ago! It was great, was NOT expecting that ending.


----------



## PrincessMonty

In theater, Avatar back in like 2010ish? Lol, I don't like theaters very much. At home, I watched A Cure For Wellness a few days ago.


----------



## Soigne

the void! it was bad


----------



## hybristophile6

in theaters: alien
at home: el topo


----------



## smallpeach

In theaters: Baywatch (do recc btw)
Home: my boyfriend forced my to watch Kungfury but I say that doesn't count so I say it was You're Next (ONE OF MY HORROR FAVES)


----------



## honeyaura

Spiderman: Homecoming 2017 <3


----------



## GreatUsername

Kong: Skull Island
actually pretty decent, better than I expected


----------



## Kip

*In Theaters:* Wonder Woman (Thank goodness it turned out to be awesome)
*At Home:* King Arthur (I didn't go in expecting much but it turned out to be decent.)


----------



## whattheheck123

In theaters: I have no idea...
At home: no idea either
at school i watched "a good lie" so idk if that counts. good movie, made me cry tho :')


----------



## Squidward

Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets

It was okay but honestly nothing special, visually stunning but the plot itself was meh. Also I really don't like Dane DeHaan!


----------



## Alienfish

_Together_ (2000)

I swear I've probably posted and seen this way too many times but it's just brilliantly depicted and partly satirical as well... If you haven't watched this yet DOOO EEEET.


----------



## primandimproper

Before I Fall.


----------



## mogyay

dunkirk. AMAZING


----------



## amanecer

I was babysitting some kids and watched Sing with them. It surprised me, it was actually better than I expected.


----------



## ellarella

i saw dunkirk at the cinema. it was really good! definitely one of the better war movies out there, deserving of sitting next to the likes of platoon etc.


----------



## Skyma125

The recent spiderman movie was really good to be fair


----------



## Diamee

I watched The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo yesterday. I know it's a pretty old film, but I just got around seeing the Daniel Craig version and it was so good. Shame they weren't in part 2 and 3, and possibly 4.


----------



## Kip

After years of delay I've finally started watching the Ghibli movies. The most recent being Kiki's Delivery Service. These movies are right up my ally. It's a shame I haven't watched them sooner.


----------



## Drokmar

Finally got around to picking up Moana on blu-ray today! Went home, sat down, watched it, no bathroom breaks.


----------



## gh0st

I saw Spider-Man homecoming and it was super good. 

Also I watched this weird French/Japanese movie called Tokyo Fianc? and it was ridiculously sad.... ;m;


----------



## HungryForCereal

war for the planet of the apes. didnt really meet my expectation so i didnt really like that movie but its still ok.


----------



## Psydye

Idk, I think it was one of the Predator movies, not sure..


----------



## tifachu

Knights of Bada**dome on netflix it was corny


----------



## Alienfish

Diamee said:


> I watched The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo yesterday. I know it's a pretty old film, but I just got around seeing the Daniel Craig version and it was so good. Shame they weren't in part 2 and 3, and possibly 4.



You should watch the Swedish originals, soo much better and I can't really stand Craig nor Mara from what I've seen of it... it just seems too US-adapted and Rooney Mara is bunch of cringe playing Lisbeth uugh.


----------



## Anactoria

I saw Moana on Netflix recently... It was unsurprisingly cheesy and singsongy but kind of charming.


----------



## Buttlet32

I watched some movie on Youtube called _The House Next Door_.

It was an okay movie. I've definitely seen better, but it passed the time rather quickly, so it's fine.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kingsmen: The Secret Service. It was good dumb fun, perfect movie to just watch and turn off the brain.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Went and saw Atomic Blonde in the theater and it was great! The soundtrack alone was amazing, had me dancing through the whole thing. Charlize was a total babe and badass, I highly suggest it!


----------



## carp

in a cinema? idk
at home 'to the bone'


----------



## Chicha

Lion - It was an amazing movie. It's a very powerful with emotions so I was kind of unprepared for it, lol. I did really enjoy the movie. The soundtrack is beautiful and the acting was so raw and gut-wrenching. I ended up sobbing a bunch of times throughout the movie but especially at the climax. I guess it hit me hard because of having lost your culture and identity and having to rediscover it. ;o;

I seriously recommend it. It's on Netflix.


----------



## Haydenv019

At the theater? War Of the Planet of the Apes. Trust me, one of the best movies i've ever watched.
At home? The Last Ship if that counts.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Spiderman: Homecoming.


----------



## magicaldonkey

I like the arrival (2016) and the hangover (2009?) I haven't seen the 2nd & 3rd parts though.
also lion (2016) is a fantastic movie, it's really moving.


----------



## Buttlet32

The last movie I watched was That's my Boy (2012) with Adam Sandler and Andy Samberg.



Spoiler: I prefer Videos over gifs because I never can find a gif small enough to be placed in a post






Spoiler: If scene needs to be taken down, you may do so.






Spoiler: Most Kid-friendly scene from That's my Boy I could Find


----------



## Hopeless Opus

zootopia


----------



## elo-chan

wonder woman

it's been a while.


----------



## primandimproper

I watched Monster-In-Law for the millionth time last night.


----------



## AquaStrudel

proud to say it's not the emoji movie dear godwagfhjsdadbsn

I watched Spiderman: Homecoming the last time I was at theatres and that was pretty good


----------



## Soigne

Silent Hill. It wasn't that great.


----------



## piske

I finally got around to watching Moana and I loved it! It was so good. It might be one of my top fave Disney movies.


----------



## Zireael

I think the last thing I watched was A Silent Voice. It was good, very touching. The subs were poorly translated though so I think I might revisit it again sometime in the future.


----------



## pizzapie44

i watched the animated version of willy wonka and the chocolate factory with tom and jerry and i hated every second of it. worst part is it had four inflation scenes almost back-to-back.


----------



## anxiousvivi

I watched Wonder Woman in theaters a few weeks back. It was good! (Made me cry a bit.)


----------



## uwuzumakii

Tales from Earthsea was the most recent movie I've seen.


----------



## Mu~

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt6273736/


----------



## Soigne

To the Bone!


----------



## Livvy

Hush!


----------



## Shayden

Dr. Strange!


----------



## Alienfish

_Your Name_ (2016)

Watched it last night with my bf.. I think we both pretty much broke down _a lot_ there.. It's so freaking sad. I don't think I cried so much since I watched _Breaking the waves_ and I think it says a lot imo..


----------



## piske

The Dark Tower, I liked it a lot! And then Hacksaw Ridge. I was surprised, it was really good.


----------



## Squidward

The Danish Girl

it was really lovely and touching!!


----------



## Soigne

Spirited Away the other day.


----------



## meo

Home: Little Prince
Theater: Alien: Covenant


----------



## Kip

Home: A Silent Voice (will definitely be re-watching this when it comes to america)
Theater: (haven't gone recently)


----------



## Fleshy

I watched Okja on Netflix yesterday.

I don't want to be too critical but I was disappointed overall, I'd heard so much about how it was "emotional" and "deeply moving", but so much of the acting just made it comical, which ruined the overall message imo, it had the potential to be a good, moving movie, but it definitely didn't hit that mark.


----------



## Alienfish

Went to the weirdo cinema here and watched Antonioni's _The Passenger_ from 1975... the English title doesn't make sense but still real good


----------



## Shu

The Boss Baby on a flight back to Ontario. Good movie, good plot, cute animation. Loved it.


----------



## piske

Watched the movie Loving. I really enjoyed it. Very slow-paced and warm feel, not for everyone but I liked it a lot.


----------



## Outcast

Deadpoool


----------



## Alienfish

_Zabriskie Point_ (1970)

so so so good i def need to see more late Antonioni

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Zabriskie Point_ (1970)

so so so good i def need to see more late Antonioni


----------



## Lozzybear

FF7: Advent Children


----------



## DarkDesertFox

The Naked Gun. Love the ridiculous humor those kinds of movies have.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Just watched Guardians of the Galaxy Vol 2! Such an awesome movie! 
and yesterday was Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them. <3


----------



## primandimproper

Rurouni Kenshin: Origins.


----------



## Soigne

Hidden Figures & it was so good!


----------



## fenris

My husband and I watched all three Berserk Golden Age Arc movies with a friend last night.


----------



## piske

Watched Sully. It was ok. Not my favorite.


----------



## 50m4ra

Last watch highschool musical 2 then 1 before that uhh...
Then before thhhhhat Guardians of the Galaxy 2


----------



## Imbri

I watched _Gigi_ the other night. I think Leslie Caron was beautiful, and I've always had a bit of a crush on Maurice Chevalier.


----------



## Apriiil

If we are talking new movies, I honestly can't remember. Older movies or movies I've seen before.... To Wong Foo, Thanks For Everything, Julie Newmar. I freaking LOVE that movie. It is my favorite! Patrick Swayze, Wesley Snipes, John Leguizamo in drag? Hello! The best!


----------



## Alienfish

watched The Little Princess or what it was called with Shirley Temple. Kinda cute and entertaining for that kinda movie so yea


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I watched Sing for the first time this past Sunday. Cute movie but boy that autotune really irritated my perfect pitch...


----------



## YunaMoon

I watched Titanic last night but for the theatre I would need to say Detroit


----------



## ellarella

the last movie i saw was dunkirk in the cinemas the 20th of july. yes, i type down the date of every movie/book/tv show/video game i finish.



fenris said:


> My husband and I watched all three Berserk Golden Age Arc movies with a friend last night.



are they any good?


----------



## visibleghost

the netflix death note movie haha

last movie i saw at a cinema must have been your name. i never really watch movies so that was several months ago :<


----------



## Joy

Toy Story 2


----------



## Rabirin

Last movie I saw was everything, everything! The cinematography in it was amazing. At first I thought it was going to be a really cringeworthy fault-in-our-stars-esque movie. I'd found the concept of it pretty cringe just based on what i'd seen in the trailer, but once you start watching the movie it actually goes more in depth in an intelligent way, and a lot of it starts to make sense. It had all the right plot twists at all the right moments. I recommend giving it a try even if you don't think it's your thing. It'll pleasantly surprise you.


----------



## Alienfish

_Bullitt_ (1968)

Real good movie, and I love those old San Fran settings man, can I just go back in time pls.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Bullitt_ (1968)

Real good movie, and I love those old San Fran settings man, can I just go back in time pls.


----------



## Foreversacredx

I think it was Just Jim


----------



## Imbri

_The Swiss Family Robinson_ was on last night. It's always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## Soigne

Lion, it was pre good


----------



## piske

I watched an HBO documentary called _Mommy Dead and Dearest_; it was messed-up, man!


----------



## Chicha

Last saw Disney's _Hercules_ on Netflix. It was as fun as I remembered and the movie becomes funnier if you know Greek mythology. Hades is so relatable, hahaha.


----------



## Alienfish

_Jos? Carlos Schwarz: A Voz do Povo_

Documentary about a musician/politician/activist from Guinea-Bissau, the whole thing is in three parts on youtube if anyone's interested.. So good.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Jos? Carlos Schwarz: A Voz do Povo_

Documentary about a musician/politician/activist from Guinea-Bissau, the whole thing is in three parts on youtube if anyone's interested.. So good.


----------



## HappyTails

The new _IT_ remake in theaters. That was a pretty good movie. However, if you don't like clowns, you might not like it.


----------



## squidpops

I saw the new It remake a few days ago. It was soo good! It had the whole theater gasping and jumping at the scares, and that's the first time I've ever witnessed people clap after a movie haha


----------



## Squidward

_Tulip Fever (2017)_

It doesn't have a very high rating but I liked it!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Saw *It* and I thought it was really good. I love scary movies and can't really be scared by them, instead I laugh and it was great when everyone screamed at the "projector" scene I was nearly in tears laughing so hard at everyone screaming. XD


----------



## Chicha

Agent Cody Banks. I was flipping through channels and ended up watching it. It was so cheesy and horribly out-dated. It was more hilarious than anything. I'm actually kind of glad I didn't watch it in theaters back then. It's like my folks knew, lol.


----------



## Goyoku

A Silent Voice, or Koe no Kotachi. It was an interesting movie, but I personally prefered Your Name (Kimi no na wa) because it was more heartwarming? ASV is a great movie though, I can see why people were hyped for it but for me it was very difficult to watch and I had to keep pausing it to take in everything and settle down, mostly because it dealt with such heavy subjects like bullying and things like that. The characters were endearing, and the design choices were very nice, I like the whole 'x' over someone's face idea, and how that represents the character zoning other people out or not taking them into account of his life.

No more feels anime for me for a while, thanks.


----------



## cIementine

i watched It yesterday, it was quite good.


----------



## Alienfish

_They Call Us Misfits/Dom kallar oss mods_ (1968)

damn so good, haven't seen it in aaaages.


----------



## strawberrigod

It (2017). I thought the beginning scene was so sick and horrifying, it made me excited for the rest of the movie. I wish it kept the same tone because I feel like it really fell off after that.. Also felt like the story line was kind of all over the place? I really liked the humor, though.


----------



## Psydye

Evil Dead (2013)

Not bad...decent for a horror movie.


----------



## Hyoon

I recently saw It (2017). I thought there were good moments and it had good potential, but ultimately the plot wasn't all that convincing and it fell off for me. It felt like watching a less interesting version of Stranger Things. I did like the kids though which I thought was one of the few redeeming things. Other than that, nothing spectacular.


----------



## YunaMoon

Just finished watching Frozen with my niece and nephew


----------



## oath2order

I remember when Frozen was big,

Thank god it died off.


----------



## YunaMoon

Lol yes. 

Now the latest is Trolls!

Life with the kiddos


----------



## oath2order

I honestly don't think Trolls is popular, but the company keeps trying to make it popular.


----------



## YunaMoon

I know lol. It's cute but overrated. 

I like Moana though!


----------



## oath2order

THAT

THAT WAS THE LAST MOVIE I SAW.

MOANA.


----------



## YunaMoon

CAPS

BUT IS MOANA NOT THE BEST!?


----------



## Haskell

The live action movie of Death Note.


----------



## Kurai Hiroma

Dr. Strange.


----------



## GreatUsername

Rocky 3


----------



## zeoli

IT (2017)
I get scared easily and that movie had me crying in laughter from how bad and funny it was.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Must've been Insidious 3.. I love horrormovies, but this one was lame


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Akira.


----------



## Ackee

moana. it was really good tbh.


----------



## Alienfish

A swedish documentary about a mine strike action during the late 60s up north.. Really good actually.


----------



## Aderyn

I forgot what it was called but it was these bunch of girls who killed a stripper or something


----------



## Heyden

Saw IT yesterday and now my dad's plastering photos of pennywise everywhere how nice


----------



## Hanami

It (2017)

personally it wasn't scary, just creepy. my friend screamed hella loud at one point though lol


----------



## 50m4ra

Theater. Umm... Maybe... Uhh.. I saw spideramn Hc in theaters a while ago but umm... I'll edit it when I remember

If you want to be really technical then the last movie I saw was beauty and the beast because I walked in on it for 2 secs.

Then I saw a bit of escape from la. ( Sometime in the 1980s lol )

Umm... Trolls I think?  We were watching it for my adorable baby cousin and then just finished it later.


----------



## visibleghost

we had to watch _A Knight's Tale_ in english class two weeks ago. i thought it was really boring and bad, the story was basically a ton of clich?s, overused tropes and stereotypes mashed together... and the characters were So Bad and stereotypical, there was the Good Guy who's a hero, the evil guy who never does anything that isn't evil, the pretty and perfect girl who for some stupid reason falls in love with the hero after they've literally just talked for two minutes, and the funny, stupid and loyal sidekicks. i would never have watched it if i didn't have to but sadly i did and i'm not sure if i will ever fully recover


----------



## Alienfish

_Call Girl_ (2012)

Great Swedish movie, watch it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Call Girl_ (2012)

Great Swedish movie, watch it.


----------



## Paxx

last movie i've seen in theaters was "*spider-man: homecoming*" i believe

last movie i watched at _home_ was "*pirates of the caribbean: dead man's chest*" which was about two days ago c:


----------



## Sunnybone

The last movie I saw in theaters was the new IT movie, they made some changes I thought were a little weird but I was really happy with how like...violent it was? It was just a lot more true to how horrific Pennywise was as a monster who literally ate children, something that didn't come across as well (understandably) in the made for TV movie.

The last movie I tried to watch at home was Battlefield Earth, because it's supposed to be the worst movie ever and I like to watch terrible movies with my brother (he is a film student). Our streaming service wasn't working though, it lagged too much, but it was definitely living up to its reputation as a terrible garbage fire.


----------



## Soigne

Am?lie. It was fantastic.


----------



## PaperCat

Sing. It wasn't too bad.


----------



## Haydenv019

The new "American Made" movie.
I love the types of movies like these, especially when it comes to flying airplanes.
The ending really suprised me, but I shouldnt be since its a true story.


----------



## Alienfish

_Sullivan's Travels_ (1941)

Actually quite good ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Sullivan's Travels_ (1941)

Actually quite good ^^


----------



## Hanami

Kingsman: The Golden Circle (2017)

not bad


----------



## Sweetley

Independence Day: Resurgence (2016). 
The movie was not bad, but I prefer the first one.


----------



## cIementine

the shawshank redemption for the millionth time


----------



## Soigne

The Big Sick


----------



## Nicole.

IT

....and it wasn't the best movie I must admit.


----------



## Sunnybone

The last movie I saw in theaters was Blade Runner 2049. I liked it a looot more than the original (better character arc, less rape-y "love"), but it was sad as hell. Super atmospheric, really good music, I loved it.

The last movie I watched at home was The Babysitter on Netflix, it's a really good horror-comedy about a kid who stays up late to see what his babysitter usually gets up to after he goes to bed.


----------



## ChickpeaInThotvill

In theaters: I'm pretty sure the last thing I saw in theaters was It

At home: I just got done watching Men In Black and I'm about to watch Con Air


----------



## Bcat

The American remake of the Ring. What an insult. It was just a pale, watered down version of the original


----------



## Dashonthecob

The 2015 spongebob movie. It was alright, nowhere near as good as the first one though.


----------



## Steelfang

I've been re-watching the Thor movies, partly for fun, and partly for inspiration for my town.

People rip on them a lot for being too serious, but while I have a few nitpicks for each of them, I _like_ the more serious tone. It's hard to root for characters that don't take what's happening to them seriously, and I've never been a fan of cheap humor. That said, while I'm a little apprehensive over the drastic change in tone for Ragnarok, I'm willing to give it a fair shot anyway.


----------



## i love to sin

blade runner it was so good


----------



## nami26

I watched My Neighbor Totoro on a rainy day curled up in bed with some tea like a month ago and it was incredible


----------



## dedenne

Sing
Oh boy that was good


----------



## Alienfish

Bcat said:


> The American remake of the Ring. What an insult. It was just a pale, watered down version of the original



And people wonder why I hate US remakes.. smh the original is so good though.


----------



## Steelfang

Just saw Thor: Ragnarok, and I'm not a happy camper.



Spoiler



There's a legit torture scene involving Thor and Loki, and it left me absolutely disgusted. It's well into the movie, I saw it in context, and it's no less horrifying than it sounded when one of my friends warned me about it beforehand. To be honest, I thought maybe they were misinterpreting it, or overreacting, but nope, it was just as bad as they said.

Thor actually, honest-to-god electrocuted Loki and _left him suffering_, but not before gloating in his face. It's one thing to overpower him in self defense, but what he did was wrong on so many levels, and the sheer nastiness in his character was just unbelievable. I can't believe my favorite Avenger was just totally ruined in this movie. I could have handled all of the out-of-characterness, I could have handled the weird pacing in the movie, but this single scene just ruined the entire thing. Marvel's not getting another cent out of me after this.


----------



## amai

in theaters: dunkirk, i liked it
at home: dead poets society, i loooved it


----------



## Octaviian

I went to the theaters to watch _IT_ for the 3rd time.


----------



## Nightstar

I finally saw The Conjuring the other night. It was more enjoyable and not quite as cliche as I was expecting. Maybe 'cause it was based off a true story? Who knows.


----------



## Quackerz

Spider Man Homecoming! I really enjoyed it!


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I just watched The hateful 8. Great movie.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I always consider it a movie though it's really a "show" but I never just watch part anyways, but Over the Garden Wall, I try to watch it every fall around Halloween cause I love it so much. I really wish Cartoon Network would do more stuff in that style because it was so amazing, and I love the music and everything is just sooo... perfect. Plus it's the origin of the turts and we all have that to be thankful for!


----------



## Alienfish

^neeeed to rewatch it!

anyway, _The Nile Hilton Incident_ (2017). Actually real good and since I knew some of the backstory to what they based it on it was even more interesting, and the Arab Spring backdrops as well. I like that they actually made it in Arabic/Dinka etc. rather than making some appealing English version or stuff man.


----------



## mitfy

we watched the lost boys on halloween but i wasn't really paying attention and we didn't finish it.


----------



## Jeannine

The last movie I watched was 'Everything, Everything' with my mom and little sister because she wanted to see it. I really hate romance movies so that was akin to torture. It was pretty bad...


----------



## Bcat

Thor Ragnarock and may I just say: holy crap. Everything I never knew I needed 10/10 definitely one of Marvel's best


----------



## nintendofan85

Bcat said:


> Thor Ragnarock and may I just say: holy crap. Everything I never knew I needed 10/10 definitely one of Marvel's best



I saw it too on Sunday! It was amazing!


----------



## Ryumia

The last movie that I've seen was called The Foreigner. It was a pretty cool movie to watch.


----------



## Stockley_

The 1960 version of Psycho 

Watched it for the first time since it's considered to be one of the greatest horror movies for its time.


----------



## KingofHearts

The Conjuring. I was afraid to fall asleep that night haha


----------



## Haydenv019

Geostorm

Perfectly honest, a well made movie. Loved that the secret agent fiancee was super bad ass lol


----------



## deSPIRIA

happy death day was stupid and dumb

spoiler alert: the killer has the worst ****ing motive to kill the main character


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Thor: Ragnarok was the last movie I saw in theaters. And I watched Field of Dreams yesterday after discovering it was added on Netflix.


----------



## BigMikey

Sheila said:


> And people wonder why I hate US remakes.. smh the original is so good though.



I thought the US version was superb. The Japanese one was a joke.


----------



## Alienfish

Marcus_A_Stockley said:


> The 1960 version



Well how is that a version, afaik it was only based on a novel not a film  I mean yeah there's "sequels" and TV series based on it but still sounded weird. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marcus_A_Stockley said:


> The 1960 version



Well how is that a version, afaik it was only based on a novel not a film  I mean yeah there's "sequels" and TV series based on it but still sounded weird. XD


----------



## Stalfos

I think it was Terminator: Genisys (or whatever it is called). It started of really confusing but when I realised what they were doing I kinda liked it. But that's just for the first part. The rest of the movie was rubbish.


----------



## chamsae

the last movie i saw at a cinema was.... oh my gods, beauty and the beast, in march this year
and generally the last movie i watched was the hobbit: the desolation of smaug because im a nerd and watch at least one of the tolkien movies a week lmao, they just? make me feel so at home!!


----------



## cIementine

shawshank redemption. yet again.


----------



## Alienfish

re-watched _The Blue Eyes of Yonta_ (1992) last saturday.... so good! especially the music!


----------



## TykiButterfree

I recently saw Thor: Ragnarok and Pok?mon the Movie: I Choose You. The Thor movie was pretty funny and I liked how much Loki was in it because he is my favorite. The Pok?mon movie was kind of weird. It is like a rushed summary of the original series, but without Misty or Brock. And then they put those two in the end credits. What?


----------



## Spooky.

In theaters: Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find them
At home: (technically at work, I rarely watch movies at home since I don't have my own TV setup) Moana


----------



## SpookyMemes

Just finished watching it: Interstellar 5555. It's a really good movie, there's no dialogue but the entire soundtrack comes from Daft Punk. It's really interesting, and you'll be able to figure out what's happening without anyone speaking.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

thor ragnarok!


----------



## shrekluvsme

I think Elf? I keep watching Freeform's countdown to Christmas ^^


----------



## Tessie

a beautiful mind


----------



## Adriel

last movie in general, juno
last movie in theaters, the premiere of rwby volume 5 if that counts


----------



## Stepheroo

_Tommy Boy_ was on TV last night I think?? Idk if that counts though bc I wasn't really watching it. But the last movie I purposefully watched was _Zootopia_ the other night bc it's cute.


----------



## Alienfish

_Fighting Elegy_ (1966)

Really good stuff, haven't seen his films before but yeah was a good surprise (Can tell Kaneto Shindo wrote the screenplay since it reminded me a bit of two film of his).

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Fighting Elegy_ (1966)

Really good stuff, haven't seen his films before but yeah was a good surprise (Can tell Kaneto Shindo wrote the screenplay since it reminded me a bit of two film of his).


----------



## Jeannine

The last one I watched was Neverknock. I couldn't sleep and wanted to stream a horror movie. I guess it wasn't too bad, just strange. It was interesting enough to sit through at 2 AM.


----------



## Bcat

LEGO Batman. Still just as good as it was the first time


----------



## chamsae

just finished harry potter and the philosopher's stone for the 183396th time - i love it so much, it makes me feel so nostalgic... i used to have it on a vhs and watch it at night in my room while my parents thought i was sleeping haha


----------



## Alienfish

MayorK said:


> just finished harry potter and the philosopher's stone for the 183396th time - i love it so much, it makes me feel so nostalgic... i used to have it on a vhs and watch it at night in my room while my parents thought i was sleeping haha



Cool though, haven't seen those in ages nor all of them rip

(also i love how i always get those merge pseudo double posts in this thread)


----------



## Aniko

The King and the Clown (korean movie), I liked it.


----------



## Cheshire

I can?t remember the last movie I saw in theaters, but the last movie I saw at home was Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind. Good stuff. Even though it was basically Princess Mononoke with angry insects instead of angry forest gods, haha.


----------



## Limon

Pokemon the Movie: I Choose You


----------



## Weiland

Grave Encounters. Haven't seen it since 2012-13. It's such a good movie, despite all of the negative criticism.

- - - Post Merge - - -



L3M0N5 said:


> Pokemon the Movie: I Choose You



I heard it's bad. What do you think of it?


----------



## JellyLu

The Hey Arnold Jungle Movie ;u;


----------



## Balverine

i FINALLY saw inside out yesterday!!
it's really good o vo


----------



## Alienfish

Most of some documentary about this huge hospital in the Philippines, no idea what the exact name was but.. uh kinda interesting even though you could tell it wasn't that engaged in stuff tbh


----------



## Limon

Weiland said:


> Grave Encounters. Haven't seen it since 2012-13. It's such a good movie, despite all of the negative criticism.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it's bad. What do you think of it?



I loved it.


----------



## otomatoe

JellyLu said:


> The Hey Arnold Jungle Movie ;u;



Is that any good? I'm a big Hey Arnold fan when I was younger haha


Last movie I watched was Justice League. It was okay


----------



## Farobi

Battle Royale (2000)

Pretty hardcore considering it's a fight-to-the-death with middle school children. It's so damn entertaining but I wish there was more time expanding on the character's back stories (there were like 41 of them lmao)


----------



## Weiland

Farobi said:


> Battle Royale (2000)
> 
> Pretty hardcore considering it's a fight-to-the-death with middle school children. It's so damn entertaining but I wish there was more time expanding on the character's back stories (there were like 41 of them lmao)



One of my favourites for sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -



L3M0N5 said:


> I loved it.



Well that's definitely good news! I guess Bird Keeper Toby was wroooooooooong.


----------



## Psydye

House On Haunted Hill (1999). Decent horror flick.


----------



## Chele

I haven’t been watching that many movies lately. The last one I’ve seen was _A Dog’s Purpose_ and honestly, I didn’t really like the style of the movie, but the ending was really good and touching.


----------



## PaperCat

uhm.....thats a good question....
i think sing? a few months back? idk i can't remember.


----------



## CyrusMoonside

The Wizard of Oz


----------



## MishMeesh

The Man Who Invented Christmas

A Christmas Carol is my favourite book, so I had to see it. And I really enjoyed. Kinda wonder why Harry Lloyd didn't play Charles Dickens. He's about the right age, and he's an actual descendant of Dickens. Not that Dan Stevens didn't do a good job. But just thought that would be cool.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Baby Driver

Legend (1986)
Ohh man this movie is still so good


----------



## Ookami

Me and my friend watched "Lorax" in the dormitory. It was the first time for me, and it was a weird movie... xD


----------



## cIementine

i watched la la land for the first time the other day and i absolutely loved it.


----------



## Alienfish

_Solsidan_ (2017)

Heckin' hilarious and I loved it so hard, I probably looked like that cancer emoji that laughs with tears coming out of its eyes... (I mean I love the tv series so yeah def. satisfied and more with the movie)


----------



## SpookyMemes

Just saw this last week: Coco

It's from Disney Pixar, and it is _such_ a good movie. It's based around Dia de los Muertos, and even if you don't celebrate it you should still watch it. There's this one scene near the end where I thought one of the characters was going to die, and I was telling myself not to cry because I was next to my sister and an old man lmao


----------



## duckvely

the maze runner with my friend last night


----------



## SoraDeathEater

In theaters: Happy Death Day (loved it)​

 At home: Resident Evil movies 1-3 
(I loved this series when I was younger plus it was my husband’s first time watching them.)​


----------



## nanamii

the bee movie just for the terrible plot and memes


----------



## Que

Watched Wreck-It-Ralph again yesterday, still love it to the moon and back QuQ


----------



## Alienfish

_In the Year of the Pig_ (1968)

To anyone who still thinks it was a good decision by the "democratic" US to mess with the Vietnam war... No.

Love how that one dude is like "these prisoners are not being mistreated" *kicks a POW dude in the balls quite a few times* "...handled in accordance of the geneva convention.." lol no.


----------



## Foreversacredx

The Grudge even though I wasn't watching it properly. xD


----------



## Imbri

"Words and Music", about songwriting team Rodgers & Hart. This was highly sanitized and romanticized, which is no big surprise, but a fun film nonetheless. I'm a big fan of the old MGM musicals, so if I do put the TV on, it's a good bet I'll try to catch one.


----------



## Chris

I watched _Annabelle: Creation_ last night. It fell flat for me. The tone just felt completely off in relation to the original _Annabelle_ and _The Conjuring_ movies.


----------



## jcar

I watched The Conjouring a coupleo of weeks ago, but honestly I did not pay much attention, we were at a friend's house and we were mostly joking rather than getting into the film.


----------



## BlueberryPoptarts

The Great Gatsby
the shots and angles are stunning. everything is so great about it. the book is really good and the movie does not disappoint with it


----------



## Ackee

the godfather


----------



## Prisma

Deep Blue Sea, Not the shark movie I wanted but the shark movie I needed.


----------



## jenikinz

Jigsaw was the last movie I went to go see.


----------



## freshmanmayor

How the Grinch Stole Christmas. i'm getting into my christmas mood now and it's the best


----------



## John Wick

'Get Out'. 

Was pretty good!


----------



## Cheshire

I just watched “A Silent Voice” for the first time - and cried within the first ten minutes. That’s a new record. Also, stop making me feel things, please. I hate feeling things. *continues to quietly sob in a corner*


----------



## KingofHearts

All Nighter with J.K. Simmons. I did not enjoy it too much.


----------



## Zane

Ladyhawke!!! Quite a lot more Matthew Broderick than I care to see but I only really watched it for one reason huhuhu 
as a random aside I feel like Shrek took a lot of inspiration from the plot lol


----------



## dontpanicx3

In theaters: Star Wars: The Last Jedi
At home: Star Wars: Return of the Jedi

My boyfriend and I watched a few Star Wars Movies after seeing The Last Jedi. Don't worry I wont spoil it for those who haven't seen it.


----------



## Psydye

Beerfest. Love the Broken Lizard films!


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Watched Star Wars: The Last Jedi last weekend.


----------



## Anactoria

7 Sisters (or What Happened to Monday), because it was on Netflix. It was exciting and action-y but pretty clich?.


----------



## vvindows98

star wars: the last jedi! 
i liked it, even though i've never seen any other star wars movies so i was kinda lost lmao. i'm gonna watch the others soon


----------



## Soigne

white chicks


----------



## mitfy

saw star wars yesterday. last week i saw thor.


----------



## Bcat

The last Jedi. Loooovvvveeeeddd it!!!


----------



## Ryumia

The last movie that I have seen is Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle. It is a pretty interesting movie in my personal opinion. This movie scores a 4 out of 5 for me. I kind of want to see the movie a second time because of how much I liked the movie.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I don't know if it would really be considered a movie, but I mean, it was movie length... I watch A Christmas Story Live! and I thought it was great! Loved all of the actors they had on it and the changes they made were great! (No more blatant racism!)


----------



## Thunder

Saw the Last Jedi the other week, I liked it, just not as much as I had hoped I would.


----------



## honeyaura

I think Rush Hour 3 on the plane ride here?


----------



## Livvy

Theatres: Beauty and the Beast - I don't go to the movies very often.
Home: Ella Enchanted


----------



## Ceremonials

Titanic. That was always my favorite movie when I was younger so I was SO excited to watch it when I saw hulu had it. Until I finished it and spent the rest of the night crying about poor jack and how pretty kate winslet is. I think I'll wait another five years before I watch that again


----------



## Alienfish

_Gremlins_ (1984)

Actually real fun and those mogwais/gremlins are so cute ahah <3 

Also kinda spoopy how Kate looked like Akina Nakamori.. wth man lol


----------



## Diancie

The Fundamentals of Caring


----------



## Soigne

dead poets society


----------



## Halloqueen

The last movies I watched were Tokyo Godfathers (for the first time) and the original 1974 version of Black Christmas (second viewing, previously watched it years ago).


----------



## ellarella

i saw Jim Jarmusch's Paterson. it was a great watch - very meditative and slow-moving, but never boring, and really makes you think about taking it slow and enjoying the little things. it also struck a good balance between being cutesy/happy and having a tinge of sadness


----------



## ShinyFinderNoah

The emoji movie 100% the best movie of all time. I don't think you'll ever see a movie as great as it. The plot, characters and just overall presentation of the movie with all the apps and showing us stuff like "Dropbox is 100% secure" really speaks from the creators and how they care about how we use tech everyday! Gene imo was the best lead role for it and I could not see the movie being as good without him. Also side characters like High-5 and Jailbreak were also very good too. I'd give this movie a perfect 10/10.

On a serious note I actually think the animation was pretty good


----------



## freshmanmayor

i rewatched a cinderella's story on netflix. it brought back so many childhood memories, i loved it


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## Joy

The animated movie Your Name. I loved it and I might watch Spirited Away later on today.


----------



## Cheshire

Joy said:


> The animated movie Your Name. I loved it and I might watch Spirited Away later on today.



Same here. I just watched Your Name for the first time and it was beautiful ;u;


----------



## HappyTails

Jumanji: Welcome to the Judge. 

I went and saw it yesterday. Funny movie.


----------



## PunchyTheCat

I saw Wonder.


----------



## Marte

Probably home alone... hahah


----------



## broke

The last movie I watched was The Last Witch Hunter. And it was a wonderful film.
A few days before watching this movie, I watched the movie Bright and it was wonderful too. I recommend both.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

saw Coco recently. i've never cried that much in a theatre before.


----------



## Vizionari

watched Air Force One, the full movie this time since I only saw part of it on TV a few years back. really good movie


----------



## Joy

Me Before You. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Soigne

The Conjuring & The Conjuring 2.


----------



## pinkcotton

Movie night ~! The Gift, Get Out, Wreck It Ralph, Maleficient, and Big Hero 6. (Yes, in that order.)


----------



## John Wick

'IT'.. About ten minutes ago. 

I keep warning people, that clowns DO eat people! O_O


----------



## cIementine

jumanji! i actually found it pretty funny.


----------



## Kamzitty

I just watched Bright last night. I thought it was pretty good! It was very entertaining. ^-^


----------



## King Dorado

I saw _The Last Jedi_ a week ago-- it was awesome!!


----------



## Alienfish

_The Birds_ (1963)

Not the best Hitchcock, but worth watching


----------



## John Wick

Sheila said:


> _The Birds_ (1963)
> 
> Not the best Hitchcock, but worth watching



Still a brilliant movie! ^_^


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Hua Mulan: Rise of a Warrior. Soooooo good.


----------



## Amy563

The Golden Circle.


----------



## Alienfish

Jon_Snow said:


> Still a brilliant movie! ^_^



Considering the others I've seen by him, not really. Worth a watch for the hilarious decor/props etc. work though. I mean gotta love rowing a bathtub to a background lolol.


----------



## honeyaura

Mulan I think?


----------



## SoraDeathEater

Theater: Coco (LOVED IT!)

Home: Some hallmark movie XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I watched the second Spongebob Movie a few days ago. I haven't seen it since it was first released, and I still couldn't follow the plot cause everyone around me was being noisy and  I couldn't pay attention ;-;


----------



## Naekoya

I watched "Mother!" that movie definitely takes you on a roller coaster of emotions! xD a very good psychological horror film (not recommended for kids ofc.. lol)


----------



## Marte

Just watched Spirited Away


----------



## Alienfish

_I Called Him Morgan_ (2016)

Def. one of the better more modern documentaries, although they could probably have made a film about Helen alone since now it got very much about her and not much about Lee tbh that wasn't just history... Also could have been longer and more political stance taken imo. But yeah def. worth a watch considering all the polished and overedited crap nowadays.


----------



## BlueBoxJuker

Theatre: I wanna say Thor Ragnarok? I can't recall- it's been so long...
At home: I'm watching Pride and Prejudice and Zombies right now !!


----------



## Loubelle

BlueBoxJuker said:


> Theatre: I wanna say Thor Ragnarok? I can't recall- it's been so long...
> At home: I'm watching Pride and Prejudice and Zombies right now !!



I think Thor Ragnarok was the last movie I saw aswell! xD Lol


----------



## 50m4ra

Pacific rim. Pretty good! Shame that 2 looks like a transformer movie in all the bad ways


----------



## Quackerz

Theater: Coco (So good! I loved it!)

Home: Descendants 2 (a Disney Channel Original Movie)


----------



## BlueBear

In cinema: Beauty and the Beast
At home: i?m currently watching ?are we there yet?? on Netflix


----------



## Marte

Sex and the City


----------



## SugoiPurin

Coco! I cried that movie was amazing!


----------



## Alienfish

_Not Without My Daughter_ (1990)

Haven't read the book, but I actually enjoyed it... Even though I can understand the criticism given with some exaggeration and pseudo-racism, I don't think it's that rotten really.


----------



## Joy

The Great Gatsby


----------



## thisistian

A Silent Voice, though I'm yet to finish


----------



## Tao

John Wick. Heard a lot about it, but only just watched it. 

The action scenes, the main draw, are great. The main thing I noticed being how it uses cuts so sparingly, rather than the majority of action movies these days that cut to a different take every half a second (sadly not even an over exaggeration). Instead they actually have this rare this thing called 'choreography' and 'direction'.

Also the story: man steals a guys car and kills his dog. The guy turns out to be retired legendary assassin John Wick and everybody is terrified of him. It's both stupid and makes a change from "average every-man is for no reason awesome" by making him awesome from the get go.


----------



## Alienfish

Tao said:


> John Wick. Heard a lot about it, but only just watched it.
> 
> The action scenes, the main draw, are great. The main thing I noticed being how it uses cuts so sparingly, rather than the majority of action movies these days that cut to a different take every half a second (sadly not even an over exaggeration). Instead they actually have this rare this thing called 'choreography' and 'direction'.
> 
> Also the story: man steals a guys car and kills his dog. The guy turns out to be retired legendary assassin John Wick and everybody is terrified of him. It's both stupid and makes a change from "average every-man is for no reason awesome" by making him awesome from the get go.



Lmao, I've actually watched this since a friend really wanted it for some reason.. And imo, not everyone might think that, it was as crappy action as The Transporter or stuff. I mean sure cool action scenes but tbh as for plot and being worthy to watch, naw man.


----------



## Alienfish

_Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope_ (1977)

Pretty entertaining for being that kinda movie since I usually don't watch em. But yeah the fact that it was made in the 70s and not overly flashy effects with no story made it worth a watch.


----------



## 50m4ra

I've prob seen another movie afterwards lol but 

_Blade runner 2049_ it was pretty good and even better first-viewing it in 4k! And the music is really good with good speakers! Though I don't really like the nudity in it... ( Tho I mean it _Was_ kinda appropriate for the scene.... )


----------



## Soigne

the way he looks 

for the 11th time


----------



## Lady Timpani

Studio Ghibli’s Ocean Waves. 

It was... okay.


----------



## Alienfish

_Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back_ (1980)

Again, pretty entertaining for a genre I'm not overly a fan for and for being a film that long


----------



## Marte

You Again.  have watched it many times before, really entertaining.


----------



## honeyaura

In the middle of Harry Potter: Order of the Phoenix


----------



## Sanaki

I probably already posted it but Insidious: The Last Key, a disappointment like most horror movies these days. I saw it in theaters too which I never visit for this reason exactly. They're just jump scare heavy with poor endings.


----------



## nintendofan85

_The Polka King_ (2017)
It was... interesting, to say in the least. A Polish immigrant who loved playing Polka music with his band is one of the last people you'd expect to run a Ponzi scheme, and I must say, Jack Black really is the best pick to play someone like Jan Lewan...


----------



## nintendofan85

_The Polka King_ (2017)
It was... interesting, to say in the least. A Polish immigrant who loved playing Polka music with his band is one of the last people you'd expect to run a Ponzi scheme, and I must say, Jack Black really is the best pick to play someone like Jan Lewan...


----------



## Lemonsky

Before I Wake. It ended up being more sad than creepy though, even with all the jumpscares.


----------



## candys

*Pirates of The Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales* - pretty entertaining, I guess it's a bit of a re-hash but it's nicely done, still pretty funny doesn't demand a lot of you. The execution scene had some great moments where I genuinely laughed hard.


----------



## duckvely

The Maze Runner because of The Death Cure Countdown on FX


----------



## Luke Vander

Summer Wars. Now that was an excellent movie.


----------



## Imbri

I was home sick yesterday, so I got to browse through some of the daytime movies playing. I've always been a fan of Roy Orbison's music, so when I saw something that he was starring in, I decided to check it out. It was a musical-comedy Western called _The Fastest Guitar Alive_.

Like I said, I love Roy, but I wouldn't recommend this.


----------



## Alienfish

_Star Wars: Episode VI: Return of the Jedi_ (1983)

Yep, gotta watch em all. It was enjoyable though as with IV and V.. a bit long maybe.


----------



## Chicha

The Shape of Water

I was pleasantly surprised by how fun and unique it was! I was really expecting it to be boring but I'm very glad that wasn't the case. A few scenes are slightly gory and there's a few nsfw scenes but they're super mild. The acting and plot were superb.


----------



## Soigne

I saw Call Me By Your Name last night. It was everything & more that I was expecting from having read the book a while back. I’m rereading it now & going to watch it again tonight.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

_Breakfast At Tiffany's._ I thought it was a good movie.


----------



## squidpops

The new Jumanji movie, it was really great! I loved pretty much every scene, minus one that I felt dragged on a bit long in my opinion but it didn't ruin the movie for me or anything!


----------



## midnightdreams

The Greatest Showman! I loved almost everything about the movie except the transition to songs. Some of the time it felt weak and just felt like they were singing because they were. The songs were good. It just felt a bit jarring! I still loved the movie though and would recommend to anyone thinking of watching it!


----------



## duckvely

maze runner: the death cure!! i loved it


----------



## moonford

Lady Bird

I thought it was a really charming, dramatic and subtly humorous film. The film is also relatable for the most part and tackles the struggles of those who are "coming of age" during a period of stress and experimentation. 

Saorise Ronan and Laurie Metcalf were simply amazing in their roles and deserve every bit of the critical acclaim they are currently receiving.

I highly recommend this for everyone! 9/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy

The Greatest Showman. It was a few weeks ago, but I've been watching mainly TV shows instead of movies.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

In theaters: Gnomeo and Juliet (yes it's been that long since I have watched a movie in theaters)

At home: Plague Dogs (the animated one)

To be honest I hate theaters and the last time I went it was a grueling experience so yeah, ain't doing that again.

The plague dogs is an amazing movie in my opinion, it's dark, sad, and has a wonderful story (it's an old german movie so yeah, insanely high quality for an animated film). One of the few movies that has managed to make me cry.


----------



## allainah

before i wake...
it was horrible


----------



## ohkat

insidious the last key in theater ,

for some reason I despise watching horror movies in theaters although my friends love to. I just don't like being unable to curl up under a blanket and watch without all the screaming from other movie goers.


----------



## Chicha

Just saw Indiana Jones - Raiders Of The Lost Ark

It was pretty decent. Some parts felt a little generic but it's still a fun movie.


----------



## aericell

Watched the Death Cure with my sister on Saturday


----------



## honeyaura

Just finished Harry Potter: Order of the Phoenix.


----------



## Soigne

loving vincent! i’m going to see it again tonight


----------



## Alienfish

_Star Wars: Episode I – The Phantom Menace_ (1999)

Yeah finally had time for another 

Anyways, while I heavily prefer the older films thus far, it was enjoyable, especially with Jar Jar Binks ahah. A bit too long as usual, sometimes you go like.. yeah get to where you are going lol  Oh well maybe it will be less random as I watch 2 and 3 later on...


----------



## AndroGhostX

Jigsaw on Redbox but I wish I could take back that hour and a half wasted ._.


----------



## mogyay

i saw coco a couple nights ago! AMAZING but also i cried so much that my eyes still hurt


----------



## thisistian

A Silent Voice 

Going to be watching The Girl Who Leapt Through Time next


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Saw The Greatest Showman yesterday, for the 3rd time and so love it. <3 <3


----------



## carp

bokeh, didnt finish it though


----------



## Alienfish

_The Flavor of Green Tea over Rice_ (1952)

Ah, gotta love good ol' Ozu. And Chishu Ryu


----------



## Cascade

Last seen was Jumanji


----------



## Greys0n

Nocturnal animals


----------



## Greys0n

Nocturnal animals


----------



## radioloves

I recently seen Insidious the last key and it was an okay movie. I enjoyed all it’s series so far and it’s become my top list for recommending !


----------



## Alienfish

_Star Wars: Episode II – Attack of the Clones_ (2002)

one more down  bit better than I for sure, man.


----------



## moonford

Spy (2015)

It's such a good film and I never get tired of watching it.


----------



## moonford

Spy (2015)

It's such a good film and I never get tired of watching it.


----------



## Greys0n

What happened to Monday (2017) 7/10


----------



## Alienfish

_Silent Running_ (1972)

Duuude, this was some nice stuff. Also a+ music!

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Silent Running_ (1972)

Duuude, this was some nice stuff. Also a+ music!


----------



## olivia777

I am Sam


----------



## Alienfish

_Star Wars: Episode III – Revenge of the Sith_ (2005)


ayyy so somewhat done with those for now.. might give 7 and 8 a try if i get time but, ya dude.


----------



## Alienfish

_Rogue One: A Star Wars Story_ (2016)

might as well watch the new ones  but yeah good for being "a star wars story", i mean if it would have been any other sci-fi stuff it'd be random and boring but yeah.. maybe a bit pc with the cast and characters sometime, but ya enjoyable ^^


----------



## dedenne

Jumanji I think


----------



## primandimproper

Wonder Woman. 

Honestly, it kinda makes me mad that the people running the DCEU have the connections and resources to make a movie _that_ good and yet Suicide Squad still sucked because they were afraid to go for the R-rating.


----------



## Farobi

Black Panther

It was ayyyyyyt


----------



## cIementine

black panther. i absolutely loved it and would really like to see it again.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Went and saw Winchester on Tuesday. It was alright, not amazingly great. I guess I was just upset about inaccuracies, but then again it's Hollywood-ized so I shouldn't have expected it to stick to facts. Decent movie, but honestly I wish I would have saw the Shape of Water instead...


----------



## CuteYuYu

The Wailing. One of the best movies I've seen in a while.


----------



## Pop-tart

Black Panther. I liked it


----------



## Alienfish

_Star Wars: Episode VII – The Force Awakens_ (2015)

Mhh, I liked it even if the cast and characters feels like they just had to do a modern version of the original trilogy for the 2010s or stuff :|


----------



## Bcat

the 2004 series of unfortunate events movie. Confession: I like it WAY better than the netflix series.


----------



## honeyaura

Theater: Spiderman Homecoming
Home: Harry Potter: Half-Blood Prince


----------



## pique

I watched the newest Star Wars movie in theater in late December, and the most recent movie I've watched at home was an Audrey Hepburn movie called "Funny Face".


----------



## Vulcan Batwolf

Batman: Gotham by Gaslight. It was pretty cool. Kinda hyped for Batman: Ninja now. It looks weird yet cool at the same time.


----------



## Kamzitty

THE GREATEST SHOWMAN WAS SO GOOD EVERYONE SHOULD WATCH IT AHDBSNAJS


----------



## John Wick

Independance Day 2.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Pitch Perfect. I could honestly watch it a million times & not get tired of it.


----------



## AndroGhostX

I watched Black Panther the other day and it was so amazing and hilarious!


----------



## Soigne

just finished Bokeh & it was very pretty but the acting was shoddy and production wasn?t the best


----------



## nintendofan85

Black Panther.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Beauty and the Beast (2017). It was good!


----------



## cornimer

I watched "Les Intouchables" (The Intouchables) for French class.


----------



## Bcat

2017 Jumanji. Pretty good!


----------



## Assas1n

Book Thief, awesome movie 10/10


----------



## Soigne

battle of the sexes


----------



## SensaiGallade

Coco, and it was freaking amazing


----------



## SpookyMemes

Black Panther, saw it yesterday. The first time I watched it was last Monday, and then yesterday I went with my friends to watch it again and omg, it was 10x better seeing it again.

and the end credits are so beautiful. the song that's playing during the credits is amazing too, the whole movie is amazing. The first time I watched it I was like "ok it was good but I think it's getting overhyped" but I watched it again and I take it back, it's amazing!!

I want to go see it again a third time lol but reserving seats is annoying


----------



## EvieEvening23

Cinema: Black Panther (very good movie, stunning effects)
Home: Coco (very colorful, only I didn't cry during that scene where Miguel was singing Remember Me to Coco because I have no sympathy for the human race. Animals need that love more than humans imo)


----------



## mitfy

black panther!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saylor

I watched Thelma. There were a few parts with really intense flashing lights in the first half of the movie so I feel like I had my eyes covered during some important scenes in the beginning, but other than that I loved it!!! It was cute but also a little bit horrifying.


----------



## Kamzitty

Your Name was sUCH a cute anime movieugh


----------



## Alienfish

Kammm said:


> Your Name was sUCH a cute anime movieugh



oh my god yes it's awesome and so sad x.x


----------



## honeyaura

Some of Clueless?


----------



## SoulEaterEvans

I don't go out to see movies all that much, but my aunt forced me to come along with her and my cousins to see Black Panther. I'm glad I went, that movie was amazing.


----------



## LuxxyLuxx

Winchester


----------



## Lady Timpani

Kammm said:


> Your Name was sUCH a cute anime movieugh



Lmao I ugly cried. I just got the light novel in the mail today and am looking forward to reading it.

I saw Black Panther today! I don't know like anything about Marvel but it was good. I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Quackerz

In theaters: Wonder
At home: Wonder
(last book I read: Wonder, I have a problem...)


----------



## primandimproper

I watched Black Panther yesterday for the first time. It was a really good movie, and I loved the way it ended and Kilmonger had some great lines. Very thought provoking, imo.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

I watched Black Panther in theaters last weekend.


----------



## ForgottenT

Kingsman: The Secret Service
I almost never watch movies, and I never watch TV so yeah 4 year old movie xD
Was pretty good though, I'll watch the sequel when I got a friend over who wants to watch both of em.


----------



## Alienfish

I dunno if it's the official title or not, but the Swedish title can be roughly translated as "The Moon is a Green Cheese". Really trippy stuff from the late '70s


----------



## Chicha

Your Name

Not only was the animation gorgeous, the story was also very compelling. It's absolutely worth watching! I only regret not seeing it sooner but better late than never!


----------



## Joy

Chicha said:


> Your Name
> 
> Not only was the animation gorgeous, the story was also very compelling. It's absolutely worth watching! I only regret not seeing it sooner but better late than never!



I actually want to rewatch it! It was sooooo good!

I saw Get Out, it was kinda weird.


----------



## Giddy

At the theatre/cinema: The greatest showman
At home: Megamind


----------



## Chicha

Joy said:


> I actually want to rewatch it! It was sooooo good!
> 
> I saw Get Out, it was kinda weird.



Same! I watched the dub first (with family since they didn't want to read subs) but I'd definitely want to watch the Japanese version.


----------



## Livvy

In theaters: Black Panther
At home: Ponyo

Both were great imo


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I just watched The Last Jedi for the first time. I remembered hearing about harsh criticisms from fans towards the movie. But I didn't think it was that bad. But I was nervous when I watched it, mostly because of intense scenes.


----------



## Saylor

I went to the early showing of Love, Simon last week and I thought it was really great! I can't wait to see it again.


----------



## allainah

idr the last time I've been to a theater

at home it was "Angst" it's a German horror movie


----------



## Bcat

I watched Ragnarok last Sunday at home. It’s still the best of the Thor movies imo!
I just hope Thor and Loki are both ok in infinity war...


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

The shape of water.  It made me very happy


----------



## rollerC

_The Darkest Hour_.

Really interesting look at Winston Churchill's way of dealing with WWII. Of course, it's pretty intense for a PG-13 movie.


----------



## Halloqueen

The last movie I watched was Blade Runner 2049 because, while I personally couldn't care less about award shows, I have friends who are interested in film and like to discuss what they'd like to see win an Oscar. Their discussions got me somewhat interested in checking out something relevant to the Oscar season. Since I had previously seen the original Blade Runner some time ago, because Blade Runner 2049 was in the running for some of the technical awards, since I had already watched Get Out last year, and because most of the Best Picture contenders like Shape of Water and Lady Bird didn't get home releases until after the award show, I gave Blade Runner 2049 the watch. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Heline

I watched again Lilo and Stitch last night! I love Disney so much.


----------



## Soigne

I've seen Love, Simon twice now. Going to see it again next weekend.


----------



## Ghostlyembryo

My Friend Dahmer, it's an excellent movie adaptation of the book by the same title by Derf Backderf


----------



## Chicha

I did watch _Your Name_ in Japanese this time, but somehow this is one of the very few cases that I liked the dub more than original. Music was definitely better in Japanese, though. I just thought the voices in English matched the character's personalities better and there was more emotion in English. I still really enjoyed re-watching and seeing the little details that I missed the first time.

Also re-watched _Selena_ because my boyfriend told me he's never seen her movie which I made it my mission to correct this. We enjoyed it despite the very obviously downer ending. She deserved better. ;_;

I also watched _Wonder Woman_ for this first time last night and I loved it!! Way better than I expected. I'm usually not into superhero movies at all so this was a pleasant surprise. I regret not watching it sooner. Better late than never!


----------



## betta

watched an anime movie called Kizumonogatari, all 3 parts
it was A+, really really liked the story & even the animation is great


----------



## betta

oh sorry double post ??


----------



## nintendofan85

In theaters: _A Wrinkle in Time_
At home: _Blade Runner 2049_ (2017)
_A Wrinkle in Time_ was a pretty "meh" movie. Disney could've done a much better job with the production and too many things were changed from the original story. I loved _Blade Runner 2049_ though, even though I've never seen the original movie from 1982. I'll probably always have a soft spot for cyberpunk though.


----------



## Valzed

We just watched Disney Pixar's "Coco" yesterday. It was a beautiful story! And I fell in love with Dante. If you haven't seen the movie I won't say who he is so you can see him for yourself.


----------



## tiffanistarr

The last movie I watched was Inglourious Basterds back in December. It's such a gem of a movie!


----------



## nintendofan85

_Downsizing_ (2017)
It wasn't a bad movie but considering that the last movie I had watched with Matt Damon having the main role was _The Martian_, this film was a semi-let down. However, considering the fact that before I saw the film that the trailer for _Surburbicon_ came on, and that movie was panned by critics, and I couldn't even recognize Damon in it either, I did realize that his role could've been *a lot* worse.


----------



## Soigne

Love, Simon & Ver?nica.


----------



## Joy

Black Panther. It was awesome!!


----------



## V-drift

Ratchet and Clank: The movie. I don't know why I was expecting it to be so much like the first game on ps2. It's okay. but I think could have been better.


----------



## Locokoko182

Probably The Last Jedi, if I think about it. I’ve been watching just series and some specials that weren’t movie length. And I loved it, actually. I absolutely can see the bad plot points, and they definitely could’ve fixed those plots, but there were many overlooked good aspects because people were so focused on what they hated.


----------



## spookyaleks

In theaters I saw The Last Jedi and I just watched Spirited Away again last night!


----------



## Lady Timpani

I watched The Force Awakens on TBS the other night! It was really interesting to watch again after seeing TLJ and look at how everything fit together.

Now I'd like to watch TLJ again.


----------



## Kamzitty

I just watched Ready Player One at the theater a couple days ago. I thought it was crazy good, definitely something I would pay to see again! It was pretty much EXACTLY how I imagine the future if people don't change - the Earth is trashed and people are too focused on advancing technology to care.
It's definitely a must see movie.


----------



## kayleee

I just watched Coco the other day I enjoyed it


----------



## Chicha

I watched Black Panther last week and really enjoyed it! I'm so glad I got to see it in theaters in time! It was amazing and well worth the hype.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I saw the Jumanji movie with The Rock in it last week.  It was surprisingly funny.


----------



## Nicole.

I watched the Paranormal Activity movies on Netflix with my boyfriend last weekend. *I highly recommend to not watching it at night*.

- - - Post Merge - - -

We are also planning to watch another horror film at the cinema next weekend but I've already forgot what it's called.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I saw Thor: Ragnar?k in theaters and the last movie I remember watching was Freaks, a surprisingly dark movie about circus freaks.


----------



## Alienfish

Saw a political "movie journal"/newsreel documentary about the B?stad riots from 1968... Really interesting!


----------



## tokkio

rewatched the ghibli film whisper of the heart recently and now that country road song is stuck in my head again lol


----------



## deSPIRIA

Misery is a really good movie


----------



## boujee

I can only imagine


----------



## hamster

misery


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy

The Shape of Water and it was an excellent movie


----------



## Aaren

I just saw the Theory of everything. I liked it so much even though it was so sad. Rest in peace, Stephen Hawking.


----------



## shunishu

mary and the witch's flower


----------



## Kalle

Birdboy: the Forgotten Children.


----------



## Biyaya

Black Panther in cinema.  It's somewhere in my top favourite Marvel films now.

I might have rewatched Moana with my mother more recently though. Not sure.


----------



## kelpy

The Shining. it was really amazing


----------



## allainah

Pet Sematary


----------



## dveggs

The Strangers: prey at night. Full honesty it was god awful. Everyone in the theater was collectively making witty remarks after every stupid/avoidable run in with the band of sociopathic killers.


----------



## ellarella

cronenberg's the fly. it was really good and very gross. i'm definitely gonna succumb to watching more body horror flicks in the future


----------



## Alienfish

ellarella said:


> cronenberg's the fly. it was really good and very gross. i'm definitely gonna succumb to watching more body horror flicks in the future



yeah i remember watching videodrome and really liking it even tho that one is gross too lol


----------



## Soigne

_A Quiet Place_ and _Carol_. I enjoyed both.


----------



## Bcat

Theater: Black Panthar
Home: The last Jedi

I loved both!!


----------



## mogyay

me and my sis went to see isle of dogs! i loved it! so charming: ) i'm actually not too much of a wes anderson fan but i thought this was just hella cute


----------



## Kamzitty

My bf said tangled was lame while we were discussing disney movies
so naturally that was the very next movie we watched :>


----------



## Giddy

Theatre: Peter Rabbit
Home: Monsters vs Aliens.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Kingsmaaaaaaaaaaan!


----------



## pinkbunny

Last saw A Clockwork Orange at a friends house, one of my all time favs <3


----------



## Kamzitty

Just saw A Quiet Place. I highly recommend, it was thrilling and emotional. (if you hate jumpscares, be aware there are A LOT)
 It's been a long time since I actually cried during a movie haha. ;-;


----------



## Nicole.

The Cain the Woods


----------



## visibleghost

i watched every day a few weeks ago at the theater, it was really good actually. i like how they managed to make it understandable without having an internal voice or narrator


----------



## Fleshy

I watched Dumbo last night with my partner


----------



## allainah

I watched Blue Valentine,
one of my top fave movies ever


----------



## dedenne

I watched the greatest showman yesterday  my new favourite film


----------



## mitfy

what's up, doc?


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Fleshy and I watched Dumbo lastnight, it was my first time seeing it and I had fun!!


----------



## Marte

The Open House. I didn't like it as much as I hoped I would (mostly because of the ending, lol)


----------



## 50m4ra

Theater: ready player one  



Spoiler



I havent even seen the shining / like horror movies but the shining recreation was pure joy haha


At home: captain America


----------



## Haydenv019

I watched Ready Player One a couple weeks earlier, but i’m in the theaters rn on the credits of *RAMPAGE*. Very emotional and a couple of funny parts here and there, and the SFX aren’t half-assed.

At home? Wonder Woman.


----------



## Bcat

Rudy. Sean Astin used to be a SNACK


----------



## deSPIRIA

a quiet place was ok, i enjoyed it but not really as a horror movie, more sci-fi ish


----------



## Soigne

Isle of Dogs! I really loved it.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Love, Simon and it was amazing!


----------



## Alienfish

_Deserter USA_ (1969)

Dayummm.. good stuff and kinda creepy how countries let themselves somewhat get pressured by the US not to do the right thing and how they claim to be "neutral", even though Sweden did help them somewhat after pressure from the people.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I finally watched " IT" on Friday the 13th. I was a bit disappointed. Not very scary, and kind of stupid.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marte said:


> The Open House. I didn't like it as much as I hoped I would (mostly because of the ending, lol)



The ending was terrible. Just left you wondering why.


----------



## Soigne

The Post.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Kingsman 2


----------



## Jhine7

Black Panther. 10 days away until Infinity War!


----------



## candys

Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle - 8/10
Really enjoyed this, nice moral to the story as well elevates it above a typical romp and Karen Gillen, yum.


----------



## Alexander97

I watched star wars the last jedi and it was okay I guess. It had moments were it was really good and moments were I was just saying to my self, "why was this part in the movie even here." There where only two part in the movie that were really amazing, but I won't say in case if someone has yet to see it. I just hope that the last star wars movie is better than this one.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

_Coco_. 

I watched it in English class today. I thought it was alright.


----------



## Laureline

I just got home 30 minutes ago from seeing Ready Player 1. I definitely want to own it on DVD.


----------



## allainah

Lola Rennt 
watched it in german class wednesday


----------



## Alienfish

allainah said:


> Lola Rennt
> watched it in german class wednesday



Aaa a+ movie. dang i need to rewatch it.
--

also yeah i totally need to watch the last jedi.. although ya i don't have too high hopes for it considering the last awakening was pretty much IV updates to some pc 2010s cast


----------



## Farobi

a quiet place

it was pretty nice.


----------



## Soigne

Truth or Dare!


----------



## Bcat

Sing.

 It was actually really good??? seriously underrated!


----------



## primandimproper

1922

I thought it was a horror movie because it was based off a Stephen King novella. It wasn't even scary, though. It was just depressing.


----------



## pinkbunny

I recently watched the true crime documentary "Cropsey" on Netflix, if that counts as a movie. I love my crime doccos and it was an interesting watch but it was probably a more boring one :/


----------



## matt

James bond you only live twice personally, but if sitting on the couch for 10 minutes with Barbie Mariposa on counts then I guess that'll be my most recent watched film


----------



## eggo

Yesterday they played the secret life of pets in the waiting room at my therapist's office


----------



## nintendofan85

At home: _Spirit of the Game_ (2016)
Not a huge fan, even if it was kinda entertaining.
In theaters: _Ready Player One_
*Absolutely amazing!*


----------



## Imbri

_The Post_. I'm not a huge fan of Tom Hanks, but I do like Meryl Streep. I thought both were good in this film.


----------



## partangel

forrest gump i think.. it was passing on tv!


----------



## Soigne

allainah said:


> Lola Rennt
> watched it in german class wednesday



That's such a great movie! I watched that in my film class last year and it was one of my favorites.

I watched The Conjuring the other day.


----------



## tae

i finally got around to watching the _evil dead_ remake.
my boyfriend convinced me to watch it with him since the original was our fave movie back in high school. oh man, the gore. <3


----------



## Alienfish

Saw a compilation of French _Cin?tracts_ from 1968 today at the cinema.

(basically 2-3 minute short movies about strikes, protests, Vietnam war etc. with a political agenda)


----------



## ellarella

the toxic avenger from 1984. it was just as bad and entertaining as i had hoped!


----------



## Princess Mipha

The Avengers: Infinity Wars _(didn't like it at all)_


----------



## Nicole.

We watched Carrie, The Conjuring 1 & 2 and Orphan last weekend. Not all in one night, if that's what you think! We're not that insane


----------



## nintendofan85

_The House_ (2017)
Probably one of the worst movies I've ever seen.


----------



## WynterFrost

infinity war. 

let's not talk about that


----------



## Kalle

Loving Vincent.


----------



## Midoriya

It has been so long, I don't even remember.  I'm going to guess it was Baby Driver last year (When you're in university, not much time for things like that except maybe on the weekends).


----------



## MapleSilver

Just watched Ringing Bell. It looks like a cutesy cartoon but it's actually quite intense.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Jigsaw. hmm it was whatever.


----------



## meggtheegg

Infinity wars and it was so good but also i've never hated a movie so passionately in my life tbh


----------



## ForgottenT

Last movie I saw in a Cinema was the original "Now you see me" Back in 2013 lol
Las movie I saw outside of a Cinema were Kingsman The Secret Servide.

I don't care much for movies now a days.


----------



## partangel

In the cinema it was the greatest showman i think.. on my defense movies here always come late compared to other countries (love simon hasnt been released >:/). At home it was star wars vi! Because of the may 4th marathon!


----------



## Soigne

Friend Request and it was so bad it was laughable.


----------



## matt

James bond living daylights I like the Afghanistan scenes


----------



## Dawnpiplup

_The Breakfast Club._

Pretty good movie. However, I think I would've enjoyed it more, had I not seen clips of it beforehand. Kinda spoiled it for me.


----------



## whiskedawaybyfairies

_Wonder Woman_

If we're talking movies that I've only seen once, then I've also seen _Avengers: Infinity War_ just last week or so. I've seen _Wonder Woman_ a few times now.


----------



## Bcat

infinity war in the theater. I have strong words for kevin feigieinfkjfmk


----------



## Ditz

The new Flatliners, which was a joke compared to the original


----------



## Nicole.

I watched Orphan, but without the boyfriend this time.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

_The Roman Holiday._ 

Pretty good movie, in my opinion.


----------



## Alienfish

Saw a compilation of late-60s movies from the dffb(deutsche film- und fernsehakademie berlin). Really interesting!


----------



## Liability

i saw A Quiet Place yesterday. i liked it, especially because of the usage of ASL. the ending was kinda disappointing, but besides that, it was good


----------



## Ditz

just rewatched babel
its a great movie


----------



## Chicha

I watched Spider-Man: Homecoming. It was pretty decent, although some scenes were a little awkward (but some were definitely intended). I do think Tom Holland makes a pretty good Peter Parker and Spider-Man, unlike previous actors who only made a better Peter or Spider-Man (if that makes sense). I hope Zendaya gets a bigger role; we didn't get to see enough of her in this movie. I'd watch the next one for sure.

Still not as good as Black Panther tho.


----------



## dimicrow

I just watched Winter Soldier _again_ ;; I'm lucky that my dad collects movies, I'm petrified of going to theaters

- - - Post Merge - - -

*spideybae*


----------



## CassyCrossing<3

i watched bandslam last night, which i haven't seen in forever  i love it sm.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

In theatres: Avengers: Infinity War
At home: Thor: Ragnarok


----------



## ohkat

I recently watched truth or dare in theaters and was kind of disappointing with the ending and that it was led on to be a lot scarier that what it ended up being, most of it was kinda predictable imo.

I also recently watched The Kissing Booth on Netflix and oh gosh, it was so incredibly cute, maybe a little cringy but within 5 minutes I was already so overjoyed with how cute and sweet it was.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Black Panther....watched it at home thru Amazon...it's cheaper than going to a movie theater lol..


----------



## Lemonsky

47 Meters Down. I'm not exactly sure if I liked it, but it definitely was stressful to watch since it had to do with one of my worst fears.


----------



## Sophie23

Deadpool 2


----------



## joombo

Last Jedi:
Oh dear! Was hoping for much more.


----------



## abc123wee

In Theaters: Solo
At Home: Thor Ragnarok
I actually didn't expect to like either, but I enjoyed both


----------



## candys

*Deadpool 2 
*Definitely outdoes the original for me. I give it 9/10


----------



## alirafami

hostiles,This movie won't be for everyone. It's dark, fairly "slow" paced, and at times brutal. But at it's core, this movie is about forgiveness -- and for me, it rang true and was emotionally impactful. Christian Bale is in top form here, and his performance as well as the rest of the cast is great. It's beautifully shot and the score is haunting and harrowing. Well directed and worth watching -- just don't expect this to be a fast paced thrilling Western. It's not heavy on plot -- it's more thematic.


----------



## calamitybot

I recently watched the first volume of kill bill with my best friends, and it was fantastic! I went into it with low hopes, since I don't usually enjoy Quentin Tarantino's films, but kill bill was an exception alright! I really loved the animated segment for o-ren ishii's story. Hopefully I can watch the second volume over this weekend with them.


----------



## Chicha

I re-watched _Shrek 2_ the other day. It's still as fun as ever. The jokes are still great. I think it's one of the only movie sequels that's actually even better than the first movie. After the second movie, I feel like the quality of the series decreased over time.

I also watched _When Marnie Was There_ a while back. Holy crap, this movie plays with your feelings. I was in tears by the climax. It's so sad but beautiful. I made the mistake thinking it was going to be a happy movie. ;_; It's still worth watching, though! I didn't expect thee to be a large amount of emotion.


----------



## Apriiil

Hmmm, Pariah I believe. It's on Netflix. Great movie about a girl who is coming into her own sexuality, her mother disapproving trying hard to ignore it/change it, and other facets of people doing kinda ****ty things to her, but her coming out on top in a sense. Pretty good, loved it, will watch again.


----------



## dedenne

clueless! so funny


----------



## vicutie

San Holo! It was all right.


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

A documentary callled "life according to Sam"
Its about kids with an incurable disease called progeria. It makes them age very fast, and the life expectancy is 13. It was very good. Sad, but good.


----------



## hotchocobaby

Maze runner 'The Death Cure'


----------



## alirafami

The Foreigner,and this movie is a great. Director Martin Campbell has maintained the suspense throughout the film. The action set pieces are superb. The performances are the highlight of the movie. Jackie Chan is spectacular as Quan Ngoc Minh. Chan flawlessly portrays the gamut of emotions that his character feels, during the course of the film. Pierce Brosnan is brilliant as Liam Hennessy. The supporting cast is fantastic. The Foreigner is a must watch for Jackie Chan fans & fans of action thrillers. Go & witness an intense Jackie Chan movie.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i'll be watching all "Underworld" movies
Selene and Michael are so cool


----------



## pinkcotton

The Lovely Bones


----------



## candys

Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle

Wafer-thin compared to the original, nevertheless a decent fun film.


----------



## Lemonsky

Recently I saw some Bionicle-related stuff online so it reminded me about the films I used to watch as a kid. So for the sake of nostalgia I watched Bionicle 2: Legends of Metru Nui. I watched the film in English but could still occasionally remember what the characters would've said in Finnish.


----------



## rexx55films

I saw,avengers infinity war so yeah the ending was horrible....


----------



## ellarella

i saw star wars: the last jedi. it had some good parts, but also some really questionable bad parts.


----------



## Haskell

Baywatch


----------



## Midoriya

I believe Star Wars: The Last Jedi is the actual movie I saw last, but I plan on seeing Han Solo soon, and watching Cowboy Bebop: The Movie as well


----------



## Midoriya

BUMP.


I just saw Han Solo, like a week ago or less.  It was really good from a Star Wars perspective.  Definitely better than episode eight.


----------



## Ryumia

The latest movie that I've was Avenger: Infinity War. It was a pretty good movie. I was actually going in line to buy tickets for Incredibles 2 until I saw that Avenger: Infinity War was starting at the same time as the movie that I was going to see at the time. So... I thought why not and watched the Avenger movie instead.


----------



## Midoriya

Finally just watched The Black Panther with my dad.  It was great.


----------



## Raayzx

I watched Don't breathe! It was awesome! I loved it!


----------



## Saylor

Incredibles 2! I loved it.


----------



## Keepitcosmic

i tried to see incredibles 2 but the movie theatre was so gross & the food line had a 1 hr wait so i left. went to 3 other theatres and tickets were sold out. oh well


----------



## Snowesque

*In theaters:* Jurassic World
*At home:* Mary and the Witch's Flower

Was looking forward to MATWF but it was really underwhelming in terms of story.
It looked quite nice though as I expected.
As for JW, it was fun and was refreshing for the series.


----------



## PunchyTheCat

I saw Incredibles 2 yesterday. I would 100% recommend it.


----------



## CrimsonTiger

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> I saw Incredibles 2 yesterday. I would 100% recommend it.



I just saw that as well, last Saturday I think. And I agree, it was good. I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Midoriya

I just saw Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom with my dad.  It was not as good as the first one, but it was still really good (sequels are never usually as good as the original).  Speaking of originals, I think there will be one more movie of Jurassic World, since there were three original Jurassic Park movies (I’ve seen all of them).  It only makes sense that there would be three Jurassic World movies.


----------



## moo_nieu

Mulan! It never gets old, and I love to sing.


----------



## Friezu

Lego Batman at home


----------



## MapleSilver

Saw The Last Jedi about a week ago. It left much to be desired. Extended Universe is so much better than Disney in my opinion.


----------



## Livvy

Ali's Wedding on Netflix. It was better than I expected tbh, I really liked it.


----------



## Raayzx

Dance camp <3


----------



## rinabun

Incredibles 2... bestttttt


----------



## MalinkaLuna

I, too, last saw Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom with my girlfriend. I wasnt a huge fan of the original Jurassic Park movies but I really liked the first Jurassic World movie so I just had to watch the second. It was a bit loud for my liking from time to time, especially with the claws on metal but otehrwise I really liked it, even though a lot of People said a lot of negative stuff about it and I cant wait for the third movie to come out.

Next movie will be Oceans Eight


----------



## Raayzx

I watched don't breath 3rd time lol but this time with my brother.


----------



## ShadowLelouch97

The last movie I've seen was The Judge.


----------



## Enny156

The Isle of Dogs

It was definitely a good movie! Not as good as I had hoped. But still enjoyable!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Im actually watching Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom rn. I've never seen these movies before (besides the 4th one I watched when it was released way back when) but so far it seems pretty interesting! If it keep my interest I'll stick around to watch The Last Crusade too


----------



## Dawnpiplup

_Two Weeks Notice._

I'd say that it was a good movie.


----------



## piske

incredibles 2 about a week ago, it was pretty good but reeeally long


----------



## Ryumia

The last movie that I watched was the Incredible 2. I got to watch it today and I really enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Psydye

xSuperMario64x said:


> Im actually watching Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom rn. I've never seen these movies before (besides the 4th one I watched when it was released way back when) but so far it seems pretty interesting! If it keep my interest I'll stick around to watch The Last Crusade too



Don't forget Raiders of the Lost Ark!


----------



## moo_nieu

Thor: Ragnarok 
I highly recommend it to those that enjoy superhero movies. I guess you have all probably seen it though.


----------



## thatonemayor

Some cheesy hallmark movie my parents had on while I was visiting them. It's hallmark's christmas in july thingy and so it was a christmas movie. x.x 

I haven't had time to watch anything since.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Psydye said:


> Don't forget Raiders of the Lost Ark!



That one came on first but I didn't get to it until about halfway through the movie so that was a bummer


----------



## riummi

watched Jurassic World a day ago! I love seeing the dinos


----------



## Psydye

xSuperMario64x said:


> That one came on first but I didn't get to it until about halfway through the movie so that was a bummer



That's unfortunate! Hopefully they play' em again soon!

In any case, just finished Labyrinth! Anyone who's a fan of Jim Henson NEEDS to watch this movie! 'Tis a classic! Also, Dark Crystal.


----------



## Soigne

I watched Tag while on vacation last week!


----------



## duckvely

captain america: the first avenger


----------



## Haskell

Jurassic Park, the first and original movie of the series, on Netflix just this afternoon.


----------



## neoratz

incredibles 2 in the theater with my friends! i think it was a good sequel but i feel like syndrome was a better villain hehe


----------



## Lethalia

Incredibles 2, and it was SO worth the wait.


----------



## hestu

last movie i saw in theaters was the Incredibles 2 and it was great! last movie i watched at home was Lucy i think and it was alright i guess, kind of a rip off of limitless but not as good tbh


----------



## nintendofan85

_Incredibles 2_ last Sunday.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

nintendofan85 said:


> _Incredibles 2_ last Sunday.



WASN'T IT SO AWESOMEEEE

I still can't get over how good it was, especially the smoothness and fluidity of the animation ♡__♡


----------



## joombo

Se7en....somehow I had never seen it  

Naturally, I loved it


----------



## Lady Timpani

In theaters: Incredibles 2. It was great! I loved it. 

At home: The Princess and the Frog. It was pretty cute.


----------



## joombo

Just watched Incredibles 2
awesome! Worth a watch


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm watching Toy Story rn. On my old video tape too, so it's got all those awesome mid-90s advertisements


----------



## Mr_Persona

My was the Ant man and the Wasp, I saw it 2 days ago.


----------



## Croconaw

The last movie I saw was IT


----------



## Hopeless Opus

ice age 3 LMAOO i love that ****ing movie so damn much


----------



## SkyeHigh420

Re watched the new deadpool(2) movie last night. Deadpool is extremely funny and always give me a good laugh !


----------



## Midoriya

Just saw Ant Man and The Wasp with my best friend IRL today.  It was great!  There were lots of great humor bits that just added to the awesomeness of the movie.  I dare say it was even better than Ant Man.


----------



## nintendofan85

_Skyscraper._

Before that, _Ant-Man and The Wasp_.


----------



## Grawr

Hereditary. I highly recommend it, too. Saw it twice.


----------



## Ryumia

Last movie that I've seen was called Skyscraper. It was a pretty cool movie. Just watched it today.


----------



## dimicrow

Ant man and the wasp, watched it yesterday in theaters ;;


----------



## joombo

I, Tonya-8/10
Well acted, interesting style, very funny but still serious enough to have some weight to it.


----------



## primandimproper

Ant-Man & The Wasp


----------



## ILikeFroakies

In Cinemas - Ant Man and the Wasp or Incredibles 2. Can't remember which I saw last

At Home - Black Panther


----------



## joombo

Watched 'The Guard' last night. Very funny, Irish black comedy with Brendon Gleeson and Don Cheadle. 
Not a film for people who dislike swearing and/or unPC jokes though.


----------



## hestu

I went to see The First Purge on Tuesday, and the last movie I watched at home was Sideways (which I didn't really care for).


----------



## Katelyn

Room. I expected to be disappointed since movies based on books tend to not be too good, but I was sooo happy with it. I'd suggest you watch it if you haven't already.


----------



## koopasta

Oh, jeez.. I don't even remember the last movie I watched. The Avengers, maybe?


----------



## Markiemania95

Gangster No. 1, a few days ago on TV. I missed the first 10 minutes or so, but not a bad film. Ultra-violent and a lot of swearing though.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

I watched Disney Hercules a few nights ago at home. Can?t remember the last thing I saw in the cinema because I really don?t like going.


----------



## Bcat

Vertigo. I mean, it was definitely entertaining


----------



## Dormire

I watched Ant-Man like 2 weeks-ish ago. T'was cool.


----------



## moonchu

in theaters : hereditary (i think?)
at home : ant maaaaaaan for the second time


----------



## Alienfish

_Monterey Pop_ (1968)

watched it last night at friend's place.. whoo so nice to see it all again, last time was in the weirdo cinema ages ago aaa.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Just got done watching Kubo and the Two Strings. Loved it. It was a very nice movie. Loved the acting, the cinematography and the artwork. 8/10

Finally saw Black Panther. Really liked it. The acting was good, so was the cinematography, the fight scenes and it was worth the watch overall. 8/10

Just saw a Quiet Place. It was ok, but it was so full of plot holes that it could be distracting and the pacing was too slow and plodding at points. 4/10


----------



## ali.di.magix

I went to Ant Man and the Wasp with my brother a little while ago ^^ It was pretty good!


----------



## Soigne

Mamma Mia! I think I’m going to see the sequel with my mother this weekend, so I decided to watch it again last night.


----------



## Tri

Theater: _Solo: a Star Wars Story_. Han's written like a complete flake, and the swift killing off of 'obligatory smol alien' and 'obligatory fussy robot' strongly indicated that the writers disliked them as much as I did but ran out of time to actually redo them. Note that I've liked the rest of the modern Star Wars movies.
(I think it's mostly on me that I wasn't into it, I don't like the kind of characters that would pit a major plot point on gambling, for example, but can admit that's in Han's character).

At Home: _Ratatouille_! I watched it with my seven year old cousin and thought it was wonderful. I appreciated that it uses a metaphor for prejudice _that actually challenges an assumption the viewer may have_ (namely that sentient rats ought not be the most sanitary cooks), unlike something like _Detroit: Become Human_ where the robots infamously aren't aesthetically or behaviorally very different from us at all. The writing behind Remy's double life and initial snub from recognition over Linguine is incredibly clever, they felt written from experience. The B plot about Linguine inheriting the restaurant was silly though.


----------



## Bcat

A Quiet Place. 

I was really excited to watch it and I wanted to like it but...I did not.


----------



## Raayzx

Jigsaw.

Great movie with plot twists! One of the best movie in the saw franchise!


----------



## Markiemania95

The Death of Stalin, while quite inebriated. Was pretty funny, but it was shorter than I expected which wasn't helped by me barely being able to cling onto consciousness. I'll probably try and watch it again in the future!


----------



## Saylor

Eighth Grade. One of the most uncomfortable things I've ever watched but I liked it! It was really well done!


----------



## hotchocobaby

Maze Runner: The Death Cure


----------



## AshLittleDongle

TelliTubbies


----------



## duckvely

avengers: infinity war


----------



## Tri

G*d, *Princess Mononoke* looks outstanding even with gratuitous computer artifacts and lag. So many scenes have deeply memorable and unsettling composition and timing (San and A****aka meeting, Shishigami's footsteps and reversion to night form, the hollow looking boarskin disguises...I should stop before naming every scene). 

First time I've felt compelled to upgrade a movie I already own to bluray...and maybe to watch something in the living room for once XD


----------



## Stackhouse

Tombstone. 

I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## Raayzx

Cult of chucky


----------



## Soigne

Mamma Mia: Here We Go Again.


----------



## lycaena

Train to Busan. It was a pretty good movie I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Midoriya

The Meg.  It was good for a low-ratings movie (at least it wasn’t as terrible as Sharknado).  It had a lot of good “shark value” in it.  Err, no, I mean “shock value”.   Lmao


----------



## Alienfish

_I Am Not Your Negro_ (2016)

(yea that's the title...)

Really good <3


----------



## LizzyAndTheDiamonds

deadpool 2, seriously funny (not quite as good as the first but VERY close) please watch it


----------



## Psydye

Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## Soigne

At The Devil's Door.


----------



## Psydye

Evil Dead (2013).


----------



## Raayzx

Strangers: prey at night

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> Evil Dead (2013).



Omg I remember watching that few years ago! It was sooooo good!


----------



## mogyay

i saw mission impossible (i forget what we're on.. 6?) and the incredibles 2 the day after. HONESTLY kinda felt myself liking mission impossible just as much as the incredibles, it was actually a really fun movie and i thought the incredibles kinda fell short of my expectations (much preferred the first one)


----------



## Raayzx

Despicable me 3


----------



## Lady Timpani

Shrek hahaha.


----------



## Markiemania95

Murdered by My Boyfriend. Film about a true case of domestic abuse in 2011 in the UK. Very sad.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

At Home: Spiderman Homecoming

Cinemas: Ant-Man and the Wasp, the day after seeing Incredibles 2


----------



## Soigne

Beetlejuice.


----------



## Clefarious

I finally watched Minions over the weekend. I've seen Despicable Me 1-3 but never so this one. Super cute ^_^


----------



## Soigne

The Amanda Knox documentary on Netflix.


----------



## deSPIRIA

I kind of. Kind of watched kingsman 2. It was playing while i was in the room. I felt embarrassed to be in that room.


----------



## monokumafan999

In the theatre: Deadpool 2. Never seen the first one because I am generally not interested in superhero movies, but I enjoyed this one. Despite enjoying it, I find it really forgettable. The action scenes were definitely my favourite, although I am more of a comedy person.

At home (or outside the theatre): I do not quite remember myself, but the one that comes to mind almost immediately is the first Jurassic Park back in March of this year. Never seen it before and I have always wanted to see it. So at one point, I got all four movies released at the time on Blu-ray and decided to watch the first one. It was alright. It was able to hold my attention until I was around ninety minutes, at which point I started watching passively. I was expecting to enjoy it more, but in my opinion the movie suffers from the "Seinfeld is not funny" syndrome. There have been numerous and numerous pop culture references made to the movies in other forms of media, some of which did it in a humerous way and others improved upon it. Although I have seen people arguing about it, I think the CGI adn special effects still hold up today, although this could be because the video quality of my Blu-ray disc sucked and everything looked grainy. (I do not mean any of that sarcastic). I do not think the movie is as forgettable as Deadpool 2, though.

Small update: Jurassic park is not the last movie I have seen, but I will keep it there because it took a while to write.

The actual latest movie at home I have seen is Woody Woodpecker. My friend showed it to me when I was over at his house and never have I hated a movie this much. Almost everything was awful about that movie. From the humour, to the story, to the acting and even to the special effects, which had pretty little to be seen of. The only good thing I really have to say about the movie is that Woody's model looks alright. That is the best thing I have got to say about this movie. Easily a 1/10.

As for what I am going to watch next I am currently thinking of the other Jurassic Park movies, Izzy Gets the F#ck Across Town or Japanese horror movie House.


----------



## Soigne

To All the Boys I've Loved Before


----------



## Raayzx

Lady Timpani said:


> Shrek hahaha.



SOMEBODY ONCE TOLD ME THE WORLD WAS GONNA.. (LMAO)

I watched despicable me 3


----------



## Snowesque

*Psydye*
The Tim Burton version? One of my favorites for sure.


----------



## babysweatyknees

Boondock Saints. I had heard so much about it, and when I finally sat down and watched it, it bumped my top 20 all over the place. It's definitely a good watch, but not for like... children, ahah. Please don't let children watch this.


----------



## elytheia

most recent movie (via netflix): To all the boys I've loved before.

It was a really cute movie. Saw some commercials and it looked interesting until my best friend told me i absolutely HAD to watch it. I enjoyed it a lot. 

LOTS of cute/funny/fangirl moments


----------



## Soigne

I watched How to Die in Oregon for about the eight time yesterday evening. I wanted to see if I could incorporate it into a paper I’ve been writing.


----------



## mogyay

i saw unfriended, complete crap lmao


----------



## Soigne

The Big Sick


----------



## Nicole.

I watched the Boss on Netflix last night, I hardly watch comedy but Melissa McCarthy is a true stand-up!


----------



## aericell

gave in and watched to all the boys i've loved before

was not disappointed
ugh my heart


----------



## Soigne

Adventures in Public School.


----------



## duckvely

Captain America: The First Avenger


----------



## dedenne

avatar

100% reccommend like stop whatever ur doing and go watch it


----------



## Candyland791

Karate Kid. It was fun to watch and I liked it


----------



## Joy

To All the Boys I loved before

It was meh


----------



## duckvely

captain america: the winter soldier


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

Goodbye Lenin


----------



## Zireael

Falling Down. My brother kept bugging me to watch it and I actually really enjoyed it. Definitely a movie that made me feel many different things.


----------



## dedenne

madagascar


----------



## Mr_Persona

Deadpool 2


----------



## Valzed

Godzilla 2000... I like monster movies. What can I say? *shrugs*


----------



## Soigne

Hidden Figures for the third time.


----------



## Joy

Thor: Radnorak or however you spell it. It was pretty funny.


----------



## dedenne

Christopher robin omg it was so good


----------



## Envy

I think it was Coco. It was a good movie, made me cry in the end. I totally predicted the big plot twist, but it was kind of hard to miss now since I've seen so much children's media, it didn't make the ending any less impactful.


----------



## Halloqueen

The movie I watched most recently was Hereditary, a horror movie that came out earlier this year. It was pretty good.


----------



## Vizionari

Infinity War and Spiderman: Homecoming. Needless to say I am in love with Tom Holland <3


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Avengers: Infinity War. Yeah, I don't watch a whole lot of movies. I might find a movie to watch over the weekend though.


----------



## Alienfish

_That Summer_ (2017)

boi yes this was some good stuff <3


----------



## dedenne

meangirls (2004)


----------



## Biyaya

Crazy Rich Asians. It was such a cute, funny, sweet film. :3


----------



## dedenne

school of rock (2004)


----------



## ali.di.magix

Re-watching Infinity Wars. It's amazing on the small details you pick up on watching a movie through for the second time!


----------



## reririx

Crazy Rich Asians 

I loveeeeeeeed the movie sooooooo much. 
Also, since I am Asian, it was nice seeing an all Asian cast. c:

I bought the book after the movie too... haha.
Can't wait for the second movie!


----------



## Snowesque

Just watched The Danish Girl again, I love period films.


----------



## Fleshy

I watched Short Circuit with my partner the other night, I really enjoyed it! As for in the cinema, I last seen The Meg, it was really good too!


----------



## Soigne

I saw The Nun with my boyfriend on Saturday.


----------



## ESkill

I recently watched Peter Rabbit on Netflix. It was surprisingly good, I laughed quite a bit.


----------



## Halloqueen

I watched A Quiet Place last night. It's pretty good.


----------



## jcar

I watched in theaters the incredibles 2, with my now ex-girlfriend, and i really enjoyed it! i'd say it is as good as the first one and also a character reminded me a lot of an old teacher of mine. Besides that, last week i saw spiderman 2 at a friend's house after having being playing the new game haha. I also like a lot that film


----------



## Flop

Just saw The Meg.  It was alright.


----------



## Kaiaa

Netflix: Mary and the Witches Flower
I believe the producer worked with Miyazaki during his career because the graphics take so much inspiration from Ghibli movies, I could point out several scenes that reminded me of the different movies. Still a great movie!


----------



## Alienfish

Kaiaa said:


> Netflix: Mary and the Witches Flower
> I believe the producer worked with Miyazaki during his career because the graphics take so much inspiration from Ghibli movies, I could point out several scenes that reminded me of the different movies. Still a great movie!



Yeah, whoever of the now Ponoc dudes did indeed. I kinda wanna watch it as well, it sounded really cute!


----------



## Snowesque

*Kaiaa*, *Sheila*
I enjoyed the movie visually, but *this video* explains how I feel about it. Spoilers, obviously.



Spoiler: More Spoilers.



As said in the video, I'd much prefer that the movie was about her relative.
The introduction scene had me fascinated, I was kinda disappointed when we didn't see more of that.


----------



## Alienfish

Watched that "Superswede" documentary about Ronnie Peterson now, and it was really good even though I have like 0 interest in racing or F1 stuff normally. 

But yeah good stuff and I recommend it


----------



## goro

i watched joshua and the promised land for the 5th time with my friends last week






it's good


----------



## Bcat

naegi said:


> i watched joshua and the promised land for the 5th time with my friends last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220464
> it's good



ur not a real fan unless you've watched the special deleted scenes


----------



## KeatAlex

The Nun.


----------



## goro

Bcat said:


> ur not a real fan unless you've watched the special deleted scenes


oh i have, i watched those too with friends, it was a great time


----------



## SnakeEater

Finally got around to watching the original Ghostbusters. Peter Vankman is a funny character but apart from that I felt underwhelmed.


----------



## chamsae

moana! i love it, i watched it at least 10 times this summer


----------



## hamster

Spirited away


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

lupin the iii: castle of cagliostro 

one of my fav anime movies of all time honestly<3


----------



## Raayzx

The first purge


----------



## DarkDesertFox

twentyonepilots said:


> lupin the iii: castle of cagliostro
> 
> one of my fav anime movies of all time honestly<3



I've been wanting to start that anime myself. Seems to go so far back though it seems like a commitment.


----------



## Sweetley

The Mummy (the one from 1999). I watched that movie many times, still enjoy to watch it though.


----------



## partangel

rewatched sympathy for lady vengeance the other day and it was SO intense i love park chan-wook and his movies so much, they are always so aesthetically pleasing and truly delve into subjects that we usually do not think about enough


----------



## honeyaura

Hard to remember, I don't watch movies regularly lol. I think Black Panther? And that was a while ago.


----------



## Licorice

The Phantom of The Megaplex lmao


----------



## Halloqueen

The last movie I watched was Pumpkinhead a couple nights ago. I'd seen bits of it prior to then, but never the whole thing. I liked it well enough. I hear the sequels are trash though so I won't be bothering with them.


----------



## cheerleader

the bleeding edge

it was really good


----------



## calamitybot

In theatre: I saw the Meg with my boyfriend and his dad while extremely sleep deprived. The first half of the movie is very dark (lighting wise, not emotionally) and it had such stunning visuals. The second half of the movie was utter garbage, plot-wise and visually. I would not watch it again.
At home: My 10 year old brother loves scary movies, so a few days ago we decided to browse netflix for something. We ended up finding Murder Party, which I decided we needed to watch. It's an indie cult horror, that parodies the movies in its genre. It ended up being really fun to watch!!! A lot of parts were predictable, of course, but it's a parody, so that's kind of to be expected. I can't really talk about any more of it, since it's not forum friendly. Go watch it!!! It's a really good halloween movie!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokeclasher said:


> The first purge



From what the internet has told me, you seriously need to watch the sequels, since the first is pretty lame. I haven't watched any purge movies yet, but they're on my movie list for this month, since it's halloween time!!!


----------



## Raayzx

- - - Post Merge - - -



calamitybot said:


> In theatre: I saw the Meg with my boyfriend and his dad while extremely sleep deprived. The first half of the movie is very dark (lighting wise, not emotionally) and it had such stunning visuals. The second half of the movie was utter garbage, plot-wise and visually. I would not watch it again.
> At home: My 10 year old brother loves scary movies, so a few days ago we decided to browse netflix for something. We ended up finding Murder Party, which I decided we needed to watch. It's an indie cult horror, that parodies the movies in its genre. It ended up being really fun to watch!!! A lot of parts were predictable, of course, but it's a parody, so that's kind of to be expected. I can't really talk about any more of it, since it's not forum friendly. Go watch it!!! It's a really good halloween movie!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> From what the internet has told me, you seriously need to watch the sequels, since the first is pretty lame. I haven't watched any purge movies yet, but they're on my movie list for this month, since it's halloween time!!!



I have watched every purge movie  the purge: anarchy was my favourite.


----------



## Snowesque

Ant-Man and the Wasp
It was alright, I couldn't really get invested. It's a Marvel movie so I can't expect much.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

last movie i saw was King of Thieves 8/10 slow in some parts but other wise really good!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Last movie I seen at home was Annabelle which was yesterday
At the movie theater last movie I saw and it was in the summer time, it was the Ant Man and the Wasp

I want to see Venom even idc if the ratings were bad.


----------



## Romaki

My niece made me watch Barbie Dolphin Magic with her. Definitely not a fan of modern Barbie movies, but I might just be too tainted by those old movies that relied on fairytales. The Life in the Dreamhouse series is super funny though, def recommend that.


----------



## fiirefly-crossing

Went to see the meg at the cinema, really enjoyed it!


----------



## Chris

I saw _The Nun_ in cinema on Thursday. I'd absolutely recommend it to people who utterly love _The Conjuring_ films as it provides an interesting backstory. I don't think it'd be as thrilling to people unfamiliar with the franchise though. Like _The Conjuring_ films it's a slow burner.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Hocus Pocus

on repeat


----------



## Senni

I just watched Venom in theatres! I usually enjoy marvel movies so wasn't disappointed, it wasn't incredibly amazing or anything but enjoyable for sure, some parts very funny comic relief and interesting character design imo, I've been trying to find inspiration for DND 5e characters and the movie helped give me some ideas haha


----------



## Marzipan

Tina said:


> I saw _The Nun_ in cinema on Thursday. I'd absolutely recommend it to people who utterly love _The Conjuring_ films as it provides an interesting backstory. I don't think it'd be as thrilling to people unfamiliar with the franchise though. Like _The Conjuring_ films it's a slow burner.



Thought it was a lazy attempt of a cash-in. I was really excited for it, and then realised while I saw the very first scene of the movie: Wait, nuns aren't scary, why did I come here? I was fooled by the marketing and myself. Funnily I saw another "spooky" nun movie the next week (already had the ticket), and it was somewhat better, yet not great. It was more realistic about a small order that took advantage of pregnant girls who sought rest/guidance. The name is St. Agatha.

Last I saw Lazzaro Felice, just yesterday at the movies. A story set in Italy, in which people who do not know better get secretly exploited on a small farm 20/30 years ago, with a main character Lazzaro who endures it all in perfect obedience and innocence.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SensaiGallade said:


> Hocus Pocus
> 
> on repeat



Do you know this one? Trick 'r Treat from 2007. I can recommend it as Halloween movie.


----------



## Halloqueen

I'm in the midst of my annual October horror movie marathon and decided, since I had only ever bothered to watch the original movie in the _Friday the 13th_ franchise years ago, that I ought to watch a few more of them just to be able to say that I did. I rewatched the original _Friday the 13th_ a few days ago, then watched _Friday the 13th Part II_ that same day. Then I watched _Friday the 13th Part III: 3-D_ and _Friday the 13th The Final Chapter_ last night. It's definitely the worst of the major 80s horror franchises as far as I'm concerned since Jason being an adult in Part II (and not yet a zombie since he doesn't die until The Final Chapter and is revived in a later movie) makes the whole thing about Mrs. Voorhees wanting revenge for his "drowning" in the original make absolutely no sense. Despite that, they're entertaining enough. The Final Chapter seems to be one of the more highly regarded of the Friday the 13th series but I feel like I actually got more into Part III: 3D. I don't know whether I'll continue to watch more of the series. Maybe. 



Marzipan said:


> Do you know this one? Trick 'r Treat from 2007. I can recommend it as Halloween movie.



I can also vouch for _Trick 'r Treat_. Love that movie.


----------



## Soigne

Beauty & the Beast (2017) with my friend today!


----------



## Yume777

The Nun. Was not disappointed, yet is not one of my favourites.


----------



## Chris

Marzipan said:


> Thought it was a lazy attempt of a cash-in. I was really excited for it, and then realised while I saw the very first scene of the movie: Wait, nuns aren't scary, why did I come here? I was fooled by the marketing and myself. Funnily I saw another "spooky" nun movie the next week (already had the ticket), and it was somewhat better, yet not great. It was more realistic about a small order that took advantage of pregnant girls who sought rest/guidance. The name is St. Agatha.



I guess it depends on your expectations and what you look for in a horror film. I don't watch horror to be scared and tend to favour media that blends the supernatural with religion.


----------



## KeatAlex

Aquaman at a Warner Brothers Partner screening. 

It wasn't complete but it was shaken.


----------



## hestu

love, simon! i've seen it a few times but it was playing for free at the student union on campus so i had to go see it on the big screen


----------



## Marzipan

Tina said:


> I guess it depends on your expectations and what you look for in a horror film. I don't watch horror to be scared and tend to favour media that blends the supernatural with religion.



It has really bad reviews too and I just think it is a bad movie. Also for the just super natural. Horror usually scares. But there are also spooky or supernatural movies. Religion huh? I can't really think of any besides the usual exorcism and so on. Rather spiritual, there are many.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZombifiedHorror said:


> I'm in the midst of my annual October horror movie marathon and decided, since I had only ever bothered to watch the original movie in the _Friday the 13th_ franchise years ago, that I ought to watch a few more of them just to be able to say that I did. I rewatched the original _Friday the 13th_ a few days ago, then watched _Friday the 13th Part II_ that same day. Then I watched _Friday the 13th Part III: 3-D_ and _Friday the 13th The Final Chapter_ last night. It's definitely the worst of the major 80s horror franchises as far as I'm concerned since Jason being an adult in Part II (and not yet a zombie since he doesn't die until The Final Chapter and is revived in a later movie) makes the whole thing about Mrs. Voorhees wanting revenge for his "drowning" in the original make absolutely no sense. Despite that, they're entertaining enough. The Final Chapter seems to be one of the more highly regarded of the Friday the 13th series but I feel like I actually got more into Part III: 3D. I don't know whether I'll continue to watch more of the series. Maybe.



I don't think I'd have your Friday the 13th stamina 



ZombifiedHorror said:


> I can also vouch for _Trick 'r Treat_. Love that movie.



Yay. Do you know: We Go On? Life After Beth? Enemy (with Jake Gyllenhaal) and oh   Final Girls?


----------



## Sophie23

Johnny English strikes again


----------



## Halloqueen

Marzipan said:


> I don't think I'd have your Friday the 13th stamina


I wouldn't call it stamina necessarily. They're _okay_, not anything amazing, not absolutely bottom of the barrel trash (at least up to Part IV: The Final Chapter, my stopping point so far. I hear they really go downhill though.) Serviceable and entertaining enough for what they're going for but definitely one of the weaker franchises (and I don't particularly like the concept of franchises anyway) since they even admit in interviews and commentaries that the first Friday the 13th was just made to rip off and exploit the popularity of John Carepenter's _Halloween_ to earn a quick buck. Neither something I regret wasting time watching nor anything I'm clamoring for more of. Overall just kind of harmless and pointless.



Marzipan said:


> Yay. Do you know: We Go On? Life After Beth? Enemy (with Jake Gyllenhaal) and oh   Final Girls?


I haven't seen any of those so far. My movie viewing tends to skew more toward past decades. I've seen a few really standout things that came out in the 2010s but my typical viewing usually spans from the 1920s (and sometimes earlier) up to like 2010, though moreso I'd say 30s-80s is more my speed. I'm sure there are good things still out there but I don't really go out of my way to look. I'll have to look into those.

---

To keep to the thread topic, the latest movies I've watched would be _Rabid_ by David Cronenberg and the original 1973 version of _The Wicker Man_ by Robin Hardy. 

I found _Rabid_ to be pretty underwhelming by David Cronenberg standards. I much prefer his other work like his remake of _The Fly_, _Videodrome_, _The Brood_, _Scanners_, and _Dead Ringers_. Not altogether surprising since Rabid predated all of the others listed, but it is what it is.

As for the original 1973 version of _The Wicker Man_, I had previously seen it years ago when I was a young teenager so I knew what to expect. I mostly just wanted to see it again to refresh my memory and because I remembered liking it. I still like it, though they sure do get some mileage out of that one song. Far better movie than the Nicholas Cage remake, though I don't hate that one since it has its moments. Glad I revisited it.


----------



## duckvely

captain america: the winter soldier


----------



## Halloqueen

The movie I've most recently watched was _In the Mouth of Madness_ by John Carpenter. I found it to be fairly entertaining.


----------



## duckvely

antman and the wasp


----------



## HistoryH22

I watched _The Belko Experiment_ the other day. It was interesting enough. Mainly watched it due to it having one of my favorite actors in John C. McGinley


----------



## Mr_Persona

at home it was It again


----------



## Halloqueen

I typically don't watch superhero movies since I've never really been into reading comics and have no real attachment to the characters and because I don't tend to go to the theater unless it's something I really want to see. I usually wait until stuff is on DVD or streaming before watching recent stuff.

All that said, I finally got around to watching _Black Panther_ since it was highly regarded among the social circles I run in and since it seemed generally highly rated in reviews. I enjoyed it a great deal.


----------



## loglady

Howl's Moving Castle! I haven't watched it since I was a little kid and it was even better than how I remembered it. It's an absolute masterpiece and the musical score gives me chills! I love Studio Ghibli movies, they're so warm and comforting. There's nothing like watching My Neighbor Totoro on a warm summer night.


----------



## HistoryH22

Saw the new _Halloween_ a bit earlier. My goodness what a fun film. Best sequel to the series. It's not as great as the original, but it's a strong movie nonetheless. Absolutely recommend it.


----------



## midnightdreams

_Your Name_ with a friend. It was a fun, heartwarming experience when I wasn't cracking jokes at Taki's expense!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

_Magnolia_.

I thought it was a decent movie.


----------



## piske

_Black Panther_ - A+


----------



## sleepydreepy

mamma mia 2


----------



## Mr_Persona

in theaters: Venom 

and it was pretty bad I'll rate it 5/10 or 4/10


----------



## ESkill

Venom. Wasn't a fan


----------



## Geoni

Stalker (1979)


----------



## Korichi

In theatres I watched ‘First Man’. It was good but since it was a super long movie it was also.. super slow.;;

At home I watched ‘A Day’! For anyone who loves drama and thriller Korean movies, I’d definitely recommend it! It has a lot of great plot twists, right up to the very end. ^^


----------



## Sothe

The last movie I went to see in theaters was White Boy Rick.

The last movie I saw was The Conjuring at a friend’s house.


----------



## Snowesque

Incredibles 2, I prefer the first one. All the Elastigirl moments were pretty sweet though.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Goosebumps 2 and I'd say it was pretty good. Probably would see another one if they do make one.


----------



## Imbri

In a theater, it was "Won't You Be My Neighbor?" At home, "Gypsy".


----------



## mogyay

i saw halloween last night at the cinema, i enjoyed it lol, wasn't super scary but it had some pretty good jumpscares!


----------



## HistoryH22

I finally got around to watching _The Slender Man_ the other night. What a disappointment.


----------



## KeatAlex

I saw an extremely early screening of the live action Aladdin from Disney. &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Snowesque

*HistoryH22 *
I wasn't expecting much either, but yikes.


----------



## partangel

Well, im currently on a halloween spree so the last one i supposedly saw was corpse bride, but yesterday the grand budapest hotel was playing and i just couldnt stop watching it although i didnt see it since the beginning. I love that movie so much i teared up on the spot


----------



## Halloqueen

I went to see the new _Halloween_ sequel that just came out this month. I found it pretty entertaining.


----------



## Snowesque

Watched The Meg for something to do, wasn't expecting much.
Definitely was better than what I thought going in.


----------



## Raayzx

It (2017). It's a masterpiece <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup

_Bohemian Rhapsody._

I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## demoness

I watched The Diabolical.  Lol, it's supposedly a sci-fi horror movie that leads you to believe it's your typical haunted house story until the twist isn't supernatural at all, but failed teleportation experiments from the future, but that's barely touched upon because it didn't have the budget to match the ambition so it's really megabad...


----------



## Soigne

I watched Beautiful Boy with my boyfriend last week, it was a great film on an important subject. Really want to read the book(s) now!


----------



## fwn

--


----------



## HistoryH22

Watched _Ralph Breaks the Internet_ a bit earlier. Not as great as the first, but still quite a fun movie!


----------



## Hopeless Opus

glad to finally say it's Ralph Breaks the Internet :' )


----------



## dedenne

wonder (2017)


----------



## bae-blade

We watched the second Incredibles movie the other day and it was so good! Worth the fourteen year wait


----------



## deerprongs

just rewatched X-Men: Apocalypse earlier today! forgot how much i thoroughly enjoyed that movie. after Logan though, i must say it _hurts_! oof my heart ;w;


----------



## koopasta

I watched part of the Minion movie with my parents. I didn't pay attention for a lot of it, but it wasn't as bad as I expected.


----------



## steele

We watched Venom, it was ok. Not Marvel's best.


----------



## hestu

Crazy Rich Asians!


----------



## Giddy

At the cinema: King of Thieves
At home: Might have been either Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron or Leafie, A hen in the wild.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched Robin Hood on Saturday with my best friend.  It was alright.


----------



## Snowesque

A Star is Born


----------



## XxNicolexX

The second Harry Potter movie. I?m on the third one most likely going to finish it today. Me and my bf got them for a good deal on Black Friday. Now I can watch every single Harry Potter movie I seen about 4 or 5 but not all of them. I?m so glad to be able to watch all of them because I love Harry Potter so much


----------



## Sophie23

Love actually!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I was actually in the mood for a Christmas movie last night so I opened Netflix and put on The Holiday Calendar.  Not only was it a pretty good movie, but it had one of the main characters from Vampire Diaries in it.


----------



## Sophie23

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I was actually in the mood for a Christmas movie last night so I opened Netflix and put on The Holiday Calendar.  Not only was it a pretty good movie, but it had one of the main characters from Vampire Diaries in it.


 The Christmas Chronicles and Christmas inheritance is good


----------



## HistoryH22

Watched _Creed 2_ last night. What an excellent follow-up to _Rocky IV_. I'm a huge fan of the _Rocky_ series and this was an awesome entry. Good fights and the the development of several character arcs, like Drago, was well done.


----------



## fenris

I think the last movie my roomie and I watched was Hot Fuzz?  Or maybe it was Constantine?  I have no clue.

I do know that we're planning on watching The Witch in the next few days, which I'm excited about.  I've seen it before, and it's one of my favorite horror movies.  I really love atmospheric, tense horror, and I'm hoping the roomie will like it as much as I do.


----------



## Soigne

Hurricane Bianca for, like, the 8th time.


----------



## Snowesque

Watched Venom and Hereditary last night...

Venom was alright, I can see where the reviews are coming from, but it wasn't that bad.
I wonder if there would be a better casting choice than Tom Hardy?

Hereditary was just, weird. I did like the bluntness of it, but other than that the story I just wasn't into.
It started out good, then it just kinda shifted into that paranormal shtick where things barely make sense.
Things don't have to make sense in a movie, yeah, but there's a way they go about it that just doesn't sit right.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Fantastic Beasts 2! Kinda wish it wasnt dragged out so much but it was a good movie!


----------



## mogyay

fantastic beasts 2! it was good! i liked how we saw a bit more of hogwarts and people from the main book in this one, the middle of trilogies (if it is a trilogy, idk how many they have planned) are always a bit lack luster though bc so much is unfinished


----------



## dedenne

the little prince (2015)


----------



## HistoryH22

I watched _Be Here Now: The Andy Whitfield Story_ last night. Just a sad, sad documentary. Cancer sucks.


----------



## Oldcatlady

To all the boys I’ve loved before


----------



## Sophie23

I watched the holiday on Netflix last night


----------



## AlyssaAC

The Nut Cracker and the Four Realms. It was really good and I would recommend it.


----------



## rianne

Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans

Recently rented "Venom", and it was pretty great, imo.


----------



## Sophie23

I watched a bit of Elf Sunday and a bit of the Grinch Monday


----------



## bonucci

Oof, I rarely watch movie in theaters, but the last thing I saw was Bohemian Rhapsody with my boyfriend. Absolutely loved it!~ The last movie I watched, however, was the Norwegian Netflix movie, Battle, which stars the girl from Skam, if I'm not mistaken. It was.. interesting. Not the best movie but I loved the cast.


----------



## dizzy bone

Spiderman into the spider-verse! It was awesome. I want to watch it again.


----------



## Snowesque

Watched Fantastic Beasts 2 yesterday, I don't think I was ever that disinterested in a movie I was really hoping to see.


----------



## Mr_Persona

At home: Coco


----------



## Alienfish

_Gloria_ (2013)

dank chilean stuff, watch it!!


----------



## chamsae

crimes of grindelwald! against my expectations, i enjoyed t quite a lot, it was definitely much better than the first fantastic beasts movie. still messy and it suffers from the middle movie plot thing, where a bunch of new storylines are started but nothing is really explained or finalised, but it wasn?t half bad! i?ve read so many negative reviews that i honestly expected much worse


----------



## Giddy

At home - what's eating Gilbert Grape. 
Damn I was so surprised with Dicaprio's acting here!


----------



## acnlheart

in theaters, i watched spider-man into the spiderverse, it's so good! i want to watch it again


----------



## Snowesque

The House that Jack Built

I knew it was horrible but the summary intrigued me.
The narration parts are so deathly annoying I just skipped them. The movie was actually passable in doing so.


----------



## Soigne

Carol! One of my favorite films of all time.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the Iron Giant at home today. It was really good.


----------



## SaltedKaramel

Just watched Infinity War for the first time a few days ago today (I know I'm late!). It was alright, it's entertaining movie, but honestly I'm mainly happy that I'll finally be able to understand those Thanos memes that are everywhere.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

hm i watched a movie called the boy and i screamed hehe


----------



## Bcat

Saw the Spiderverse today. It was fantastic!


----------



## Dim

A Year Without Santa Clause and The Grinch


----------



## happyhailey

the breakfast club — a classic and my favorite c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I literally just saw Mary Poppins Returns and it was so good like whoa


----------



## Biyaya

Just watched the new Black Mirror film and a plethora of the alternate endings. Oof!


----------



## Kamzitty

Soti said:


> Just watched the new Black Mirror film and a plethora of the alternates endings. Oof!



WHAT?? OMG I DIDNT KNOW THIS WAS OUT ALREADY
Now I know what my bf and I are doing tonight ahaha

Also, I watched Bird Box last night!! It was great.


----------



## Biyaya

Kammm said:


> WHAT?? OMG I DIDNT KNOW THIS WAS OUT ALREADY
> Now I know what my bf and I are doing tonight ahaha
> 
> Also, I watched Bird Box last night!! It was great.



Haha. 

I watched that one too! It was interesting. I was actually upset though when 



Spoiler: actual spoiler



the lady didn't name the little girl Cinderella or Ariel or Jasmine or whatever at the end of the film. Olympia was so set on a Disney princess name. haha.


----------



## moonbyu

In Theaters: Bumblebee
It was pretty cool tbh.

At Home: When Marine was Here.
This movie made me feel really happy for some reason.


----------



## Vizionari

Saw Into the Spiderverse three days ago, such a great film! Amazing visuals and character progression ;;


----------



## Jakerz

At Home: Black Mirror: Bandersnatch

It was definitely interesting, I love the black mirror series so I was excited for it


----------



## Pop-tart

I watched Spider-Verse at the cinema, I loved it. Then I watched Birdman at someone's house, and I didn't enjoy it at all. I'm gonna go see Spider-Verse again tho


----------



## Alienfish

Kollektivet/The Commune

awesome danish film.. saw it when it came out as well sorta but always appreciate when tv air good movies rather than latest hollywood crap


----------



## Idfldnsndt

I watched Aquaman yesterday


----------



## Mr_Persona

Shrek the Final Chapter


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I watched Space Jam yesterday because it was on TV and I'd never seen it before. It was pretty good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pop-tart said:


> I watched Spider-Verse at the cinema, I loved it. Then I watched Birdman at someone's house, and I didn't enjoy it at all. I'm gonna go see Spider-Verse again tho



My brother went to the theater and watched it twice. I haven't seen it yet but I keep hearing about how great it is, maybe I should!


----------



## Soigne

Bird Box, man. Bird Box.


----------



## chamsae

the return of the king! my friends and i had a lotr marathon on nye, we got through all of the extended versions


----------



## carackobama

I watched The Favourite too and it was all kinds of crazy, in the absolute best way!


----------



## dedenne

spider man into the spider verse

first time watching a marvel film and it was rlyyyy good


----------



## oath2order

Wreck It Ralph 2. Solid movie.


----------



## cornimer

I just saw Coco for the first time today. Honestly one of the best movies I've ever seen. It was such a good story. 20/10 would recommend


----------



## oath2order

Vampnessa said:


> I just saw Coco for the first time today. Honestly one of the best movies I've ever seen. It was such a good story. 20/10 would recommend



Ooooh yes. That is definitely a solid movie. I was glad to see it on Netflix.


----------



## Midoriya

Saw Aquaman yesterday and then Bumblebee today with my best friend.  Liked both, but have to say Bumblebee was really good.


----------



## Kub

Vampnessa said:


> I just saw Coco for the first time today. Honestly one of the best movies I've ever seen. It was such a good story. 20/10 would recommend



Ahhhhhh i LOVE COCO! It’s such a good movie! I watched it with my grandpa (a Mexican guitarist) and, though he doesn’t normally watch those kinds of movies, he is absolutely obsessed with it! Haha it’s a great movie.

I watched th bird box movie on Netflix the other night. It was pretty decent


----------



## Snowesque

Bird Box

I'm tired so I was skipping a lot, it's hard to feel for characters that are just there for x purpose.


----------



## dizzy bone

Aquaman in theatres.


----------



## carackobama

I saw Spider-Verse yesterday (my first theater experience of 2019) and it was INCREDIBLE *__* as a total animation nerd who also loves Spidey, I was in heaven - such an amazing and creative film!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

_Ralph Breaks The Internet._

I thought it was a pretty good movie.


----------



## Snowesque

Kamikaze Girls; been meaning to watch it for a while now.


----------



## Chicha

I watched _The Duchess_ on Netflix. It’s a biopic on Georgiana Spencer. Don’t watch it unless you want to feel annoyed or disgusted (or in my case, both). Keira Knightley’s acting was solid, but her costar was insufferable and is perhaps the most punchable character I’ve ever seen in a _long_ time. You’ll hate him at the beginning and you’ll hate him even more at the end. It was obviously intentional we’re not supposed to like him, but I wouldn’t have minded if the film took creative liberties. Well done to the actor, though. There’s also a trigger warning for rape; I probably wouldn’t have watched if I had known that. I felt like I needed to shower after watching that film, jfc. It really showed the cruel side of womens’ lives during those times. It wasn’t a bad film by any means, it wasn’t enjoyable at all. 2/5

I recently watched _Dangerous Beauty_ on Netflix. It’s about a woman who becomes a courtesan after learning she is unable to marry the person she loves. I wasn’t expecting much but was pleasantly surprised at how engaging it was. I felt like the plot moved naturally without feeling overwhelming or too many time skips. The main characters were likeable and I found their romance to be believable. The last few scenes were the best, but the film was a lot of fun throughout. A bonus if you like poetry. 4/5


----------



## Joy

Spirited Away for the first time and I loved it. I'm going to try to watch more Studio Ghibli movies.


----------



## LambdaDelta

spider-verse

I had a hot dog stuck in my throat for like 95% of the film

also, the movie was pretty great


----------



## Snowesque

Vice


----------



## Joy

Watched Jumanji (2018) and Jurassic World 2. Jumanji was okay but JW2 was kinda stupid.


----------



## Bosmer

I watched birdbox the other day, its not bad but its not good either. It just seems to leave more questions than answers I guess.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

LoTR: Fellowship of the Ring <333


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Solo: A Star Wars Story. I didn't like it, it was fun at times but boring otherwise. Then again I didn't really go in with high expectations either, but I did try to go in with an open mind.


----------



## chamsae

im literally in the middle of rewatching howl's moving castle rn


----------



## carackobama

I rewatched The Empire Strikes Back last night with my family; it was my parents’ first time seeing it and I’m so glad that they loved it <3


----------



## rianne

Finally saw _Aquaman_ before it's out of theatres.


----------



## boujee

Glass
Split was pretty interesting but Glass was mind boggling


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Dragon Ball Super: Broly. It was lit non-stop action for the fans.
8/10


----------



## Buttonsy

I haven't watched much in the way of movies for January, so I'm guessing Home Alone or another Christmas movie.


----------



## LadyDestani

Shaun of the Dead

My husband wanted to watch it since it's dropping off of Netflix and I'd never seen it. It was fun if you like Simon Pegg's brand of humor.


----------



## Snowesque

Finally remembered to watch Bohemian Rhapsody.
It's what I expected, something nice to pass the time.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Finally got ahold of Lupin the Third and the Gold of Babylon on dvd. Pretty sure for the longest time it was only available on VHS and Laserdisc.


----------



## Dim

Dragon Ball Super: Broly. This is my first time seeing an anime movie in theaters.


----------



## gobby

My internet crapped out a few days ago so I rewatched les miserables for the hundredth time!


----------



## Bcat

Thor the dark world.

not the best, but Loki tho


----------



## XxNicolexX

I forget the name of it but it is some thriller that was on Netflix


----------



## Tao

Saw Alita : Battle Angel last night.

The manga is my favourite series. Saying that, I thought it was a good adaptation, especially when most Western adaptations of manga/anime usually turn out to be pretty crappy. It largely didn't miss the point of the plotlines, parts of the manga were largely adapted faithfully or when changes were made it usually still kept the original intent or at least didn't drastically change the story/intent.

Visually it's friggin' great as well. Her eyes still creep me out, but literally everything else looks brilliant. The action especially was so well choreographed and felt like it had weight to it, something that's often missing with heavy CGI. She felt as nimble, graceful and powerful as she did in the manga.



Spoiler:  



It did make changes but overall I think the majority of them worked for an adaptation since they either didn't change anything major about the story/original intent or the change still kept the original intent intact. In the case of introducing Motorball when/how they did, this was a scene that doesn't exist in the manga BUT does a good job of introducing an element early that will play a big part later, in other words, it worked for an adaptation. The way she gains the Damascus blade for example doesn't really remove anything major but does still give it importance to her with it being taken from Zapan.

There are couple exceptions to this where I'm either undecided or didn't like the change. 
- Having her sign up and play Motorball 'professionally' when she did totally changed the original motivation behind it, essentially removing a character arc. 
- Victors motivation and how much of a villainous role I'm undecided on, though it did give the first movie (which would be 3 books) a consistent antagonist whereas the manga didn't have one up until Dr.Nova.
- The way she obtained the Berserker armour and the exposition given on it I think both gave too much information on Alita's backstory and made it too obvious to what Alita's backstory is too way too soon.

Oh, and Alita is named after Ido's dead cat, not his non existent wife and daughter...Not a huge change, it probably works better for an adaption so it sounds less silly, but I wish they kept it anyway.



Overall though, easily one of the better manga/anime adaptations I've seen and I'm happy I saw it. It was cool to see some of my favourite parts and characters on the big screen.


----------



## Mr_Persona

man I really don't remember


----------



## HistoryH22

"They Shall Not Grow Old", a World War One documentary by Peter Jackson. Absolutely incredible movie.


----------



## Snowesque

Rewatched The Secret World of Arriety; I like watching my lesser favorite Ghibli movies once in a while to re-remember them.


----------



## Saylor

First Girl I Loved! It's so frustrating to watch but I really like it and I keep coming back to it for some reason.


----------



## easpa

Watched Angela's Ashes sometime last month. I'm trying to work my way through popular Irish films but to say 99% of them are depressing is probably an understatement lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I watched The Brave Little Toaster again, for the first time since 2000. I still like this movie.


----------



## Snowesque

Ralph Breaks the Internet

It was a nice little watch before the Direct came on.


----------



## Alienfish

_Easy Rider_ (1969)

Maaan, share the LSD with someone


----------



## lowaltitude

I watched Kimi no Na wa. today  A nice one for valentine's day yee


----------



## moonbyu

At home: The Incredibles
I was feeling bored so i decided to watch my favourite movie as a kid.


----------



## Keystone

I finally saw bird box recently, I thought the concept was cool but they could have done more. Creepy none the less


----------



## rainywave

at home: metropolis (2001) 

It’s an anime loosely based on a manga by Osamu Tezuka of the same name. It’s extremely underrated and the English dub is  actually on YouTube if you want to go watch it.


----------



## rianne

Isn’t It Romantic.


----------



## Captain Avian

princess mononoke!


----------



## Psydye

Labyrinth.


----------



## cornimer

I watched Land Before Time V today (the best LBT in my opinion)


----------



## Soigne

I saw The Kindergarden Teacher this evening.


----------



## LadyDestani

I saw the new live-action Alita: Battle Angel movie in theaters. I think Tao gave an excellent review of the movie a few pages back, so I won't repeat everything.

Overall, it was one of the better live-action adaptations I've seen, but it did lack some of the emotion I felt while watching the anime movie. Still, well worth the watch, though.


----------



## Spongebob

Saw the Lego movie 2 with some friends and it was p gooooood.


----------



## Alienfish

Hugs & Kisses (1967)

Some swedish 60s comedy flick I came across on the TV, pretty entertaining if you like the 60s


----------



## Static_Luver

I watched Hellboy at my friend's house like two weeks ago and hopefully we'll watch the second this weekend. I also heard there was another Hellboy coming out this April so maybe we will see that in theaters.


----------



## Bcat

Monty python and the holy grail


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vampnessa said:


> I watched Land Before Time V today (the best LBT in my opinion)



Is that the one with the “big, big, big, big, water” song?


----------



## cornimer

Alolan_Apples said:


> Is that the one with the “big, big, big, big, water” song?



Yes it is!!!

Today I watched Land Before Time VII


----------



## joombo

Happy Death Day 2U (2019)
Quirky and funny with a great cast of characters, it’s an enjoyable and entertaining film.


----------



## Balverine

finally got around to watching Venom lol
I love Tom Hardy in everything he does <333


----------



## easpa

My college's Film Society had a showing of Spirited Away in the campus cinema this evening! Kinda surprised I made it through an anime phase when I was younger without seeing it before today lol


----------



## piske

_Like Father_ on Netflix. I think it’s super cute.


----------



## XxNicolexX

It


----------



## Lady Timpani

Die kommenden Tage. It was grim.


----------



## Sophie23

The kid who’d be king~ I saw it at the cinema 

It was really funny lol


----------



## carackobama

I watched Isn’t It Romantic on Netflix earlier and it....was not good


----------



## Lady Timpani

carackobama said:


> I watched Isn’t It Romantic on Netflix earlier and it....was not good



This is already on Netflix??? What


----------



## joombo

The House with the Clock in its Walls

OK, so this is limited within the confines of a family friendly ookie spooky flick. 
Absolutely brilliant, haven’t enjoyed a film like this so much in ages. Great mix of weird, funny, silly and adventure. Pretty creepy in places too!


----------



## Alienfish

Benilde or The Virgin Mother (1975)

really good stuff, watch it if u havent!!!


----------



## bbritney

i just saw infinity war !!! i had to catch up first (even though i skipped a few)


----------



## soupysea

infinity war


----------



## joombo

First Man
Okay but a bit drawn out, could have trimmed some of the personal and family aspects. Lacked the pace and drive of Apollo 13 albeit the space flight sequences were good once they got going. Serves to illustrate the gulf between the reality of space flight, even to this day and the more fanciful scifi. Liked the comment Armstrong's missus passed to the head honcho at NASA, bunch of boys playing with balsa wood models.


----------



## rianne

Captain Marvel


----------



## Snowesque

The Nutcracker and the Four Realms

Really disappointed all this movie really was is just fairly good art design. Just seems like a big waste.


----------



## partangel

Death becomes her
funny movie with a cute aesthetic


----------



## Markiemania95

Abducted in Plain Sight. Absolutely crazy documentary. Also watched Fyre: The Greatest Party That Never Happened, Taxi Driver and Spiderman: Into the Spider-Verse recently - all great films.


----------



## Snowesque

Alita: Battle Angel

Personally I really enjoyed it! I have not read the manga so take that as you will.
The actress for Alita did an awesome job and you really do forget she is CG most of the time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also saw Spiderman: Into the Spider-Verse a bit ago too.

That was pretty great as well!


----------



## Soigne

Just saw Captain Marvel at a midnight showing last night.


----------



## Lady Timpani

rianne said:


> Captain Marvel





Soigne said:


> Just saw Captain Marvel at a midnight showing last night.



Did you guys like Captain Marvel? I’m not a huge Marvel fan to begin with, and I wound up deciding not to go see it anyway because I want to see Us in a couple weeks.

I watched the Incredibles II on Netflix a couple days ago.


----------



## Stella-Io

_Love Don't Cost a Thing_ on TV last night. I didn't finish it cause I had work the next day, and when I thought I was gonna see the ending, there was ANOTHER long commercial break after just having one.


----------



## Soigne

Lady Timpani said:


> Did you guys like Captain Marvel? I’m not a huge Marvel fan to begin with, and I wound up deciding not to go see it anyway because I want to see Us in a couple weeks.
> 
> I watched the Incredibles II on Netflix a couple days ago.



This was honestly my first Marvel movie because I really don’t like them much, but I had a free ticket & I actually quite enjoyed it!


----------



## rianne

Lady Timpani said:


> Did you guys like Captain Marvel? I?m not a huge Marvel fan to begin with, and I wound up deciding not to go see it anyway because I want to see Us in a couple weeks.
> 
> I watched the Incredibles II on Netflix a couple days ago.



I liked it a lot more than Wonder Woman which is surprising since I expected a lot more from WW lol. Plus, Gal Gadot is pretty bomb but eh unpopular opinion towards WW but whatever. 

Not a huge focus on romance in CM's character arc which was really refreshing! I usually check my phone a lot during movies but I didn't during CM. I recommend it definitely.


----------



## Giddy

I think recently the last movie I have seen was one called 'Birdboy'
I'd saw the trailer years ago and it looked really interesting and only now been able to see it. Was not disappointed~


----------



## IzzyShika

Captain Marvel + Captain America The First Avenger - both today oops


----------



## slatka

Last movie i watched was earlier in the week called "Isn't it Romantic" on Netflix was excited for it but ended up being quite disappointed with the movie itself


----------



## carackobama

I saw Captain Marvel on Saturday and I loved it! I can’t wait for Carol to kick Thanos’ ass <3 now I’m rewatching Infinity War!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Captain Marvel
and idc about Carol, l just wanted to see other characters and the very end part.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Haven't been to movies lately, but the last theater movie I saw was Mary Poppins Returns...but the last movie overall I saw was Dragonball Super: Broly


----------



## KeatAlex

Technically it was Maleficent 2, but I'm gonna say Captain Marvel since that one is out already.


----------



## moonbyu

I just watched Studio Ghibli's "Grave Of The Fireflies"..

I'm sobbing atm.


----------



## Bcat

Puriin said:


> I just watched Studio Ghibli's "Grave Of The Fireflies"..
> 
> I'm sobbing atm.



we've all been there fam


----------



## Oldcatlady

I just watched how to train your dragon: the hidden world today c:


----------



## pinkfawn

The last movie I saw was Ironman 2. I want to watch all the marvel movies again before Endgame and my boyfriend hasn't seen very many of them so I want him to watch them as well.


----------



## Nougat

I absolutely loved Captain Marvel! 
The last one I saw was "Mirai" though, I liked it but found the storyline a bit predictive after a while.. Beautiful animation though!


----------



## princepoke

I watched Captain Marvel on Thursday, Ulan (a local romance movie in the philippines) last friday, and watched IO on netflix yesterday!

theyre were all ok tbh :-0a
Im unfortunately not very in-touch with Marvel movies, so i felt like i qasnt understanding a lot of the details/easter  eggs ;v;


----------



## Halloqueen

I believe the most recent movie I watched was last month and it was Escape from New York, which I found pretty enjoyable. Around the same time I also watched Robocop, and I thought that was pretty good too.


----------



## Ojo46

I don?t remember the last movie that I saw at home, but the last one I saw in the theaters was the LEGO Movie 2


----------



## bumblybee

I recently watched How to Train Your Dragon: The Hidden World and I balled.


----------



## dedenne

avatar(again)


----------



## honeyaura

bumblybee said:


> I recently watched How to Train Your Dragon: The Hidden World and I balled.



About to watch it in theater in an hour!


----------



## Soigne

Black Sheep... really terrible horror movie about sheep.


----------



## honeyaura

honeyaura said:


> About to watch it in theater in an hour!



Just watched it, I did indeed cry.


----------



## amemome

Black Panther!  Wakanda forever and ever.

and I guess The Handmaiden if we're counting international movie releases too.


----------



## KeatAlex

Pitch Perfect!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I finished watching the Beatles movie, _Help!_, a couple days ago. 

It was random as hell.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Dragon Ball Super: Broly

Wasn't too bad. I was watching it in french, as my boyfriend is french..
I have to say, it was heartbreaking to hear the french voices.. it's just 
my childhood to have their voices in german.. also french ones are so 
high, it's just not fitting T-T


----------



## Alienfish

amemome said:


> and I guess The Handmaiden if we're counting international movie releases too.



why would that not count lol.

anyway hoping to catch a movie this weekend if i can get tix x.x


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Saw Chitty Chitty Bang Bang for the first time not too long ago. I think it was made in the 60's.


----------



## leenaby

Captain Marvel! I actually haven't been to the theaters since last November so I decided that I should try and go back and see it. I really enjoyed most of it especially the 90s Easter Eggs and references, the action scenes, and of course, Carol Danvers and her relationships with others. Also Goose stole the whole show for me. Pretty much glad I did. Ended up becoming one of my favorite Marvel films. ;w;


----------



## LilD

So I love horror movies.  Read somewhere that VVitch was supposed to be super scary.  Caught it on Netflix last week. Not only was it NOT scary, I think it might be one of the worst movies I've ever seen.


----------



## joombo

Seven Psychopaths. Pretty good movie about a guy who is a struggling script writer that gets some unusual help with ideas to get going. A fair amount of good actors have roles in the movie as well.


----------



## Bcat

Mary Poppins Returns ;.; that was beautiful I think I need my Mary Poppins aesthetic back


----------



## joey ^_^

In theatres: Into The Spiderverse!!!! It was my third time watching it and i went with my friend before we went to her house for a sleepover. Watching it multiple times really gives you more room to let your eyes wander and find details that you might have missed before and boy were there a lot of details aaaaaaaaaa

At home: Ocean's 8 because the dvd was on sale so i impulse bought it and it was really fun!!


----------



## TykiButterfree

I just saw Fantastic Beasts the Crimes of Grindelwald. It was really good. It makes me want to reread Harry Potter again.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Just saw Us today! I really enjoyed it. 



Spoiler



I kind of guessed the twist at the beginning during their first encounter, but it was still really suspenseful! I LOVED their final confrontation and dance.


----------



## Heyden

I watched Captain Marvel in the cinemas today, sick movie.


----------



## Alienfish

Abraham's Valley (1993)

great portuguese stuff (same director that did Benilde that I posted about earlier). <3


----------



## lucylives

Captain Marvel, and im telling u, its good and i love it, and captain marvel is very pretty sksksks okay bye.


----------



## dedenne

rampage. very funny movie, the gorilla is my favourite character lmao


----------



## Soigne

God's Own Country. It was pretty good.


----------



## Psydye

Deadpool 2.


----------



## Halloqueen

I decided to rewatch the 1982 John Carpenter version of *The Thing* for the first time in a few years. For some reason I thought it was longer than it actually is, so I unfortunately kept putting it off for a while. Still as great of a movie as I remembered and one of my favorites.


----------



## Biancasbotique

spiderman: into the spiderverse?


----------



## reririx

Captain Marvel 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Biancasbotique said:


> spiderman: into the spiderverse?



I love the soundtrack from that movie!


----------



## Soigne

I watched the new Netflix movie Girl this afternoon.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched Christopher Robin at home on Netflix today. It was a decent movie. I missed the voice of the original Eeyore since he's my favorite character. I don't know how I felt about the live action. I like the animated characters better, but live action made more sense based on the story. Not a movie I would rave about, but not a bad way to spend an afternoon either.


----------



## Vanillous

theaters: Fantastic Beasts the Crimes of Grindelwald

at home: i think Bandersnatch?


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I recently bought a DVD of _Roman Holiday_, and I've just been re-watching it. It's a great movie, in my opinion. Audrey Hepburn was adorable in it. 

And, Gregory Peck is fine as hell.


----------



## 2kimi2furious

We went to see Us. It was really good, but it stressed me out, lol.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Biancasbotique said:


> spiderman: into the spiderverse?



Watched this the other day! It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Haydenv019

In the theaters, Captain Marvel. It was okay. People kind of overexaggerated how bad it was but there were some plot holes that didn't make sense.

At home, part of John Wick Chapter 2.


----------



## Kevinnn

Us. I found it pretty farfetched at first but still love it. Jordan Peele is doing wonders


----------



## Alienfish

_O Estranho Caso de Ang?lica_

I liked it, p different from Benilde and Abraham's Valley and more of a spooky manic story but it managed to stay good without going cheesy with the animations and such


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Tale of Tales at home on Netflix. It was pretty interesting for someone who likes the dark origins of fairy tales, which I do. I was only vaguely familiar with the three tales told in this movie, so it was a nice change of pace from the more common stories.


----------



## Tao

'Enter the Spiderverse' a couple of weeks ago.

I like comic books but I usually don't bother with Superhero movies since I'm just so sick of them and their extended universe crap. Seeing as this was both a Spiderman movie and a totally stand alone thing though, I gave it a go.

I thought it was really quite good. The art direction of it is just fantastic and I like how it was based in an alternate universe we're used to seeing for a nice change to familiar villains like Dr.Octopus and Scorpion rather than just redoing the EXACT same thing for the 20th time. 

I've always been a fan of SpiderGwen and Spiderman Noir too, so it's nice I got to see them in a movie as they're really not characters I ever expected to see in that context. I even got a bit won over on Miles Morales, not really enjoying what I read of him years ago...Odd that they featured a black Spiderman as the protagonist and people weren't going nuts about it. Probably because it's not MCU...

SpiderHam is also there...*sigh*.

I even kind of enjoyed  Kingpin, a villain I'm not usually that interested in due to the massive inconsistencies in his strength and personality.



I also like that in the span of a movie they managed to introduce a team of heroes most people haven't heard of (lets be honest, outside of Peter Parker, these aren't well known characters) in a single movie...And that the end credits doesn't necessarily connect to a sequel, it's just there because it's funny. Beats having to watch multiple different unrelated movies first and afterwards to understand a true 'meta plot'.


----------



## Lemonsky

I went and saw Captain Marvel in the cinema yesterday, and enjoyed it. I had some extra tickets left so I gave one for the friend I went with too.


----------



## joombo

The mule. 8/10
Absorbing great cast. Another thoughtful gem from Clint Eastwood.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Love,Simon. 10/10


----------



## Chicha

Last movie I watched was _Legally Blonde_. It was alright/cute, but nothing really special imo. It's one of the better romance comedies despite being predictable. The court scene was the best part. 6/10


----------



## mnm

In theaters, I watched Us. I absolutely loved it and really enjoyed having to dig deeper and come to my own conclusion after the movie was over. One of the few movies that I thought about days after I watched it. At home, I watched Pan's Labrinth and The Witch, both on Netflix, and I enjoyed both. I loved the former, and it's now my favorite genre. Dark fantasy is amazing.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched Ant-Man and the Wasp at home on Netflix today.  It was a good way to kill some time.  Typical fun superhero movie and didn't require much thought.


----------



## lucylives

Hmmm, im blanking out on all the movies i've watched recently aghhh

okay, i'll just say Captain Marvel


----------



## Dim

Saw Pet Sematary. Very bad. Would not recommend. Then the next day I saw Shazam!. Very funny and wholesome. WOULD recommend.


----------



## Halloqueen

I decided to finally get around to watching the 2015 movie _*The Witch*_ (or as it's also known _*The VVitch: A New England Folktale*_) after hearing about it a few years ago. I found it to be a pretty enjoyable movie.


----------



## Ileqq85

*Summer Time Machine Blues*

I saw this Japanese movie called Summer Time Machine Blues. It is a SCI-FI movie with comedy factors. Not a new movie but really hilarious for the plot. I searched for it via nihofun.com and has watched for twice. It is a good movie for summer.


----------



## dedenne

me and my friends watched Johnny english and johnny english reborn. both incredibly funny films (maybe bc we kept referencing him to this idiot in our class)


----------



## deSPIRIA

Lucifer rising for like the 6th time


----------



## Sophie23

I saw Dumbo at the cinema


----------



## vinesse

The last movie that I've seen was Captain Marvel! Amazing movie. GREAT soundtrack! So nostalgic, and I would do anything for Carol Danvers (and Brie Larson).


----------



## mogyay

i saw pet semetary a couple days ago, was pretty terrible and i kept falling for the dumb jump scares


----------



## salty-

Saw bits of Coco when I was visiting my sister's the other day, kind of want to watch it again in it's entirety.


----------



## lucylives

salty- said:


> Saw bits of Coco when I was visiting my sister's the other day, kind of want to watch it again in it's entirety.



It's a very nice movie, you really should!


----------



## Ryumia

The last movie that I watched was Shazam! and I had a good time watching it. Kind of want to watch it again, but at the same time I kind of don't want to either.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

salty- said:


> Saw bits of Coco when I was visiting my sister's the other day, kind of want to watch it again in it's entirety.


I'd like to compare that to The Book of Life.

I just watched A Shot in the Dark. Classic Peter sellers.


----------



## Bcat

Venom. 

I know people loved it but....I didn't like it? It was ok, I thought it was just a step above being bad.


----------



## hamster

rewatched silent of the lambs


----------



## Bcat

Aquaman. It... was terrible


----------



## Soigne

The Little Prince!


----------



## StrayBluet

My family and I watched The Jungle Book last Sunday and later today we're gonna watch Fantastic Mr. Fox.


----------



## amai

green book!! it was really good


----------



## dedenne

shazam! good on dc for doing comedy, it was really funnny and i would go see it again


----------



## duckvely

maze runner: the death cure!!


----------



## Snowesque

Watched Glass today while I was eating.
I went into the movie beforehand only watching Unbreakable, so in terms of content I was not sure of what to expect. I thought it was pretty enjoyable overall.


----------



## Bcat

Aquaman 

it was..... terrible


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Bcat said:


> Aquaman
> 
> it was..... terrible



How so? I keep hearing it was relatively good. I guess compared to Justice League and Suicide Squad. 

I watched the "live action" Jungle Book. Of course I liked Bill Murray and Christopher Walken.


----------



## Midoriya

Bcat said:


> Aquaman
> 
> it was..... terrible



Yeah, I thought Aquaman was okay.  Not great but not bad either.  To each their own I guess.


----------



## Bcat

Reginald Fairfield said:


> How so? I keep hearing it was relatively good. I guess compared to Justice League and Suicide Squad.
> 
> I watched the "live action" Jungle Book. Of course I liked Bill Murray and Christopher Walken.



plot points and character arc setups that led nowhere, cheesy cliche dialogue, bland stereotypical characters, the effects looked like a playstation game. idk The whole thing felt like a train wreck to me. Just a step above Justice Leage maybe. 

Take it with a grain of salt though and watch it yourself if you're interested. A lot of people liked it and my opinon isn't law so *shrug*


----------



## KeatAlex

US


----------



## dedenne

avengers infinity war. i laughed way too much bc of memes tbh


----------



## LadyDestani

Yesterday, I watched Smurfs: The Lost Village at home on Netflix. It was a lazy, rainy day and the movie was about to drop off of Netflix, so why not? It was kind of cute, though. I liked how they tried to give Smurfette more of an identity than just being the female. Of course, all of the smurfs are rather one dimensional anyway.


----------



## Norimagical

Spider man into the spiderverse OMGGG it was goooodddd i just loved the art style and the characters i had so much fun watching  the movie the movie is a little tiny bit old but for those who hadn't watched it I TOTALLY RECOMMEND


----------



## MayorMissy

Spiderman: Into the Spider-Verse
It was pretty good.


----------



## Valzed

Halloween (2018)


----------



## deSPIRIA

the blair witch project. its alright


----------



## carackobama

I rewatched Spider-Man: Homecoming this afternoon in preparation for Endgame on Thursday and it?s still one of my fave MCU films <3 as for first time watches, Teen Titans Go To The Movies was on TV on Sunday and I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Soigne

Us on Sunday, 1922 yesterday, Beautiful Boy tonight.


----------



## MochiACNL

The Curse of La Llorona
Not bad. James Wan always does a good job


----------



## Rainhex35

Theater: Infinity War
Home: Triple Frontier


----------



## Soigne

Pet Sematary


----------



## Alienfish

_Love Affair, or the Case of the Missing Switchboard Operator_ (1967)

omg this was sooooo awesome  perfectly my sense of humor... cant wait to go see W.R. : Mysteries of the Organism in May by the same director

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Love Affair, or the Case of the Missing Switchboard Operator_ (1967)

omg this was sooooo awesome  perfectly my sense of humor... cant wait to go see W.R. : Mysteries of the Organism in May by the same director


----------



## Mimi Cheems

* Theater:* Avengers: Endgame

* At Home:* Avengers: Infinity War

uwu​


----------



## Bcat

Skywalker said:


> * Theater:* Avengers: Endgame
> 
> * At Home:* Avengers: Infinity War
> 
> uwu​


Lol same


----------



## pavlov

the last movie i watched in theaters was isle of dogs, it's been my favorite movie ever since i've saw it. i'm a huuuge dog lover, i love dogs of all sizes and all kinds! when i saw a preview for it, i already knew i HAD to go see it. so i did, and honestly, it is such an emotional movie. i reccomend you to watch it. personally, it made me cry multiple times in the theater. i think it's a work of art, too! beautifully made. dog lover or not, i'm pretty sure you'd like it, especially if you like movies with plot twists! (won't spoil, but it has one hehe)

the last movie i watched at home, was actually at my friends house, it was the labrinth, which ive seen before but i figured i'd rewatch it while i was over at my friend's house, since she was begging me to watch a movie with her. the labrinth is rlly good imo. if you haven't seen it already i reccomend you watch it too, the ending is really wholesome, it's one of those endings that makes you go "aww" ​


----------



## piske

I started watching The Departed tonight. It’s ok so far, a little heavy-handed, like all Martin Scorsese movies. I’ll try to finish it tomorrow, it feels really long! Kinda wanna watch Infernal Affairs then too.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Just got back from Endgame.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................can I go cry in a corner now?


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I saw Avengers: Endgame in the theater.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Avengers: Endgame like 2 days ago


----------



## Biyaya

Just got back from seeing Avengers: End Game! Fantastic film!


----------



## Snowesque

Captain Marvel right into Avengers: Endgame.
Endgame felt generally predictable but it was still pretty satisfying seeing ten years of movies come together, both were fun watches.


----------



## HistoryH22

Just got done watching Bohemian Rhapsody. I'm a huge Queen fan, and this was a solid movie. Rami Malek absolutely killed it as Freddie Mercury.


----------



## KeatAlex

Men In Black: International

Haven't seen the ones with Will Smith but I highly enjoyed this movie.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Avengers: Endgame !!
Oh boi what a ride that was :')


----------



## Rabirin

Little. It was decent, funny at times. Overall not bad.


----------



## Quackerz

Five Feet Apart, that movie broke meee


----------



## Ryumia

The last movie I that I've seen was called Love O2O. It's a Chinese romance film. I decided to watch it because I've seen the television series version of it, so I was curious about it and decided to watch it.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

In Theatres: Avengers - Endgame (again)

At Home: Liar Liar (or... Captain America: Civil War- I don?t remember xD)​


----------



## Alienfish

Went to the cinematheque today and saw two, well technically three since one was a short movie but anyway they were;

_Report from Brookmill_ which was some lsd trippy short film where they seemed to be discussing Timothy Leary, and also _The Brig_. Both by Jonas Mekas.

Also watched _Rondo_, good yugoslavian stuff


----------



## LadyDestani

I just finished watching Suffragette at home. We temporarily have HBO streaming for the last season of Game of Thrones and I happened to notice this movie was available. It's a subject and time period that interest me and the cast had some good names, like Helena Bonham Carter, so I decided to check it out. It was a very good movie. The tone was very realistic. I felt for the characters and because it's something I feel very passionate about, this movie really resonated with me.


----------



## duckykate

Endgame! It was really good


----------



## Sweetley

It couldn't happen here

The "story" of this movie is kinda weird, confusing and a little bit crazy, but the music is pretty good.


----------



## dedenne

endgame omg it was amazing dj6gttyteftffhjggfgfffrddahtg


----------



## Ryumia

The last movie I've seen is Avengers: Endgame.


----------



## Hat'

Harry Potter and The Goblet of Fire!
I've already seen it before but I wanted to rewatch it.
Watched it with my two step-sisters when I was at my dads!
Also I chose this one because Viktor is hot.


----------



## Alienfish

_W.R.: Mysteries of the Organism _ (1971)


bruuuuh so awesome. also milena dravic and jagoda kaloper are my new movie crushes hell yea


----------



## dedenne

detective pikachu.  way better than i expected


----------



## carackobama

I just saw Detective Pikachu and loved it!


----------



## Dekufangirl

The last movie i saw in cinemas was the lego movie 2 
And the last one I watched at home was toy story


----------



## Burumun

Extremely Wicked, Shockingly Evil, and Vile 
It's alright, but I made plans with a friend to watch it months ago, since he's a film student and I'm into true crime, and we invited our friends to watch it with us without us explaining much or them looking into it, apparently, and they didn't realize until partway through/the end of the movie that it was about a real serial killer.


----------



## moonbyu

i just watched heathers after watching the musical. it was awesome!


----------



## Bcat

spiderverse at home. Still as good as it was in the theater!


----------



## dedenne

spiderman homecoming. i liked it


----------



## Ryumia

The last movie that I've seen is Mary and the Witch's Flower. Had decided to watch it out of the blue on Netflix. The movie was alright; however, it would only be a movie that I would watch just for one time only.


----------



## Soigne

detective pikachu


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched Crazy Rich Asians at home.  Figured I'd better watch it while I still have HBO streaming available for Game of Thrones.  After this weekend, I'm planning to cancel it again.

The movie was pretty good.  It was what I expected.  It did have a great cast and some beautiful locations and scenery.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm making the most out of HBO streaming during the last few days I have it. Today I watched Super Troopers 2 at home with my husband. He was in kind of a bad mood and wanted to watch something light-hearted and funny to make him laugh. He loves the Broken Lizard movies and had been wanting to watch this one for a while. It wasn't as good as the first one, but sequels rarely are. It put my husband in a better mood, so that's all that mattered.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Ohhhh... I haven't watched any movies in a looong time... But the last one I saw and enjoyed was The Hateful Eight. Very violent, but for some reason historical or semi-historical violence doesn't feel as striking, so I didn't mind it too much. I loved the film: such a beautiful camera work, some amazing actors there and the story ended up pretty impressive, too. Westerns like this are my sweet spot.
Definitely a film to see! I should probably make a list of my all-time favorite movies, even though I haven't seen that much...

I'd also mention The Revenant. I did watch it not a long time ago and while I enjoyed the film, I couldn't figure out what the buzz is about. Great film? Sure. But is it that impressive? Story-wise it wasn't much, none of the actors except the obvious one stood out. Just seemed like a technological movie: unless you're impressed by how it looks, it won't work.


----------



## HistoryH22

Saw Avengers: End Game a bit earlier. Fitting end to the arc. I enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## Bcat

The Imitation Game. Excellent movie and very emotional


----------



## Liability

i saw Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald yesterday finally


----------



## gobby

LadyDestani said:


> I watched Crazy Rich Asians at home.  Figured I'd better watch it while I still have HBO streaming available for Game of Thrones.  After this weekend, I'm planning to cancel it again.
> 
> The movie was pretty good.  It was what I expected.  It did have a great cast and some beautiful locations and scenery.



Yeees I was just about to say I watched crazy rich asians, I thought it was really good!


----------



## chamsae

ant man


----------



## Kevinnn

Greta, absolutely loveeeed it


----------



## Blue Cup

Godzilla Against MechaGodzilla, as part of my month-long Godzilla movie marathon.


----------



## Saylor

I saw Booksmart in theaters last week. I hadn't heard about it so I wasn't really expecting anything but I liked it a lot! Also watched Incredibles 2 again at a friend's house.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I just finished re-watching _Matilda_. It's a fun and heartwarming movie.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I watched _To Kill a Mockingbird_(1962) a few days ago.The last time I saw it was many moons ago when I was in high school but it was just as good as I remembered.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Nunnafinga said:


> I watched _To Kill a Mockingbird_(1962) a few days ago.The last time I saw it was many moons ago when I was in high school but it was just as good as I remembered.



Ooh, I remember watching that in school this year. First thing that popped into my head when you mentioned that movie was Gregory Peck. He played the role of Atticus. He's pretty hot.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Dawnpiplup said:


> Ooh, I remember watching that in school this year. First thing that popped into my head when you mentioned that movie was Gregory Peck. He played the role of Atticus. He's pretty hot.



It was a long time ago but I remember that everybody in the class laughed when Scout admonished that poor kid when he drenched his dinner with maple syrup.Gregory Peck was a really versatile actor.He could play a wise,mild-mannered character like Atticus Finch and also an obsessed nutjob like Captain Ahab in _Moby Dick_.Robert Duvall got his first role in a feature film here as Boo Radley.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Nunnafinga said:


> It was a long time ago but I remember that everybody in the class laughed when Scout admonished that poor kid when he drenched his dinner with maple syrup.Gregory Peck was a really versatile actor.He could play a wise,mild-mannered character like Atticus Finch and also an obsessed nutjob like Captain Ahab in _Moby Dick_.Robert Duvall got his first role in a feature film here as Boo Radley.



Ah, I remember that scene haha. Mm, I don't really have a clear opinion on Gregory Peck's acting skills, as I've only watched two or three movies with him starring in them, (counting _To Kill A Mockingbird_), and he had pretty conventional roles in them. However, from the movies I've seen, he seems like a pretty good actor. And, I'm not quite familiar with Robert Duvall - I haven't really watched his movies. Interesting to hear that about him, though.


----------



## Soigne

The Ritual


----------



## joombo

Searching (2018) 8/10
Great mystery, thriller which most computer geeks with a few years under their belts will appreciate.


----------



## joombo

Aladdin (2019) - 9/10

Enjoyable, fun and entertaining throughout with some great songs, great special effects, good acting and a classic story which moves at the right pace. 

Although it’s pretty much a blow by blow remake of the original, there are some new songs and modern additions which work well and although it all ends a bit too neatly, it is a superb production.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^^^ What a coincidence! I just watched the original on that old VHS I've had as a kid that's been played like 3729 times lol

Honestly now that I'm older I appreciate the movie and its humor so much more. It was my favorite Disney movie as a kid, and it's still my favorite today!


----------



## Rosalind

Extremely Wicked, Shockingly Evil and Vile. It was better than I expected it to be. Zac Efron was really good in it.


----------



## dedenne

captain america the winter soldier. watching marvel films in an odd order is like solving an 1000 piece jigzaw and its fun lol


----------



## duckykate

endgame and it was really good and i cried a lot


----------



## Joy

Creed. It was okay, I'm gonna watch the second one tonight.


----------



## Soigne

Booksmart!


----------



## LadyDestani

I just finished watching the live-action Rurouni Kenshin Part 1: Origins on DVD at home.  It was a birthday present for my husband.  I've never actually seen the Rurouni Kenshin anime, so I didn't go in with any expectations or have anything to base my opinion on, but I enjoyed the movie.  The story and action sequences were good.  My husband said it followed the anime pretty closely, although of course it made some cuts and included at least one scene from the OVAs.

We have Part 2 and Part 3 to watch as well, so I'm pretty sure we'll get to those soon.  But each movie is over 2 hours long, so one was enough for today.


----------



## Valzed

Destroy All Monsters (1968) - Old Godzilla movie with a ton of other monsters. I love Godzilla & Gamera movies.


----------



## Bcat

The matrix. Classic


----------



## carackobama

I rewatched Solo: A Star Wars Story earlier! Not my favourite but still pretty enjoyable~


----------



## Soigne

if you guys have netflix, please watch the perfection! i just watched it and mercy black tonight and i LOVED the perfection.


----------



## joombo

Captain Marvel 7/10
Went in with quite low expectations for this given a lot of negative press. Personally I quite enjoyed the movie.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched the live-action Rurouni Kenshin Part 2: Kyoto Inferno on DVD at home.  I enjoyed it just as much as the first part.  The fight scenes were well-choreographed.  There was some nice music playing during the final battle scene as well.  I'm looking forward to watching the third and final part soon.


----------



## Liability

Godzilla: King of the Monsters <3


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

i watched ponyo for the first time yesterday!! it was so sweet i loved it so much


----------



## Dawnpiplup

_Gaslight._

I thought it was decent.


----------



## Raayzx

Bcat said:


> The matrix. Classic



"Dodge this. Pew" 

I watched the original avengers and avengers age of ultron again.


----------



## PugLovex

Disney's Aladdin. it was always my favorite growing up! it was really good


----------



## LadyDestani

Tonight, I finished up the live-action Rurouni Kenshin trilogy with Part 3: The Legend Ends on DVD at home.  I thought it wrapped the story up nicely.  I enjoyed the fight scenes and the story throughout the entire trilogy.  All in all, it was well worth the watch and with each movie being over 2 hours long, that means something.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

The new Aladdin. It was pretty awesome in my book...I just missed the old Perfectly Sinister Jafar.


----------



## Ryumia

The last movie that I've seen was the Detective Pikachu movie. I'm glad that I chose the movie to watch because I enjoyed the experience of watching it. I was actually contemplating on whether I should watch the Detective Pikachu movie or the Live-Action Aladdin movie before ending up choosing Detective Pikachu. Maybe I should watch the Live-Action Aladdin movie while I still got the chance since I was kind of close in choosing it over Detective Pikachu. Heard that it was a good movie.


----------



## Markiemania95

Detective Pikachu. I'd give it a 7/10.


----------



## Ryumia

The last movie that I've seen is The Nutcracker and the Four Realms. Decided to watch it when I saw it showed up on Netflix. I originally wanted to watch when it was out in theaters. After watching the movie... I was glad that I didn't waste money to watch in theaters since the movie overall wasn't all that spectacular.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Godzilla King of the Monsters


----------



## AlyssaAC

The last movie I went to was Disney's Aladdin. It was pretty good and very fun. I had the music stuck in my head for three days.


----------



## KeatAlex

Maleficent: Mistress of Evil 

I would give it an 8.5/10 Way better than the original. Would watch again.


----------



## Chris

I watched _Crazy Rich Asians_ last night. It was funny but I expected more from it.


----------



## dedenne

pitch perfect 2. liked it but preferred the first one. was glad that there was no puking tho


----------



## buniichu

Detective Pikachu was the last movie I saw so far, and it was pretty good. :3


----------



## ForeverGaming

In theaters: Aladdin 2019
Home: Aquaman


----------



## uwuzumakii

I watched The Wind Rises at home recently.


----------



## Chris

I saw _Pok?mon: The First Movie_ last night for the first time in what must've been at least 15 years. Still amazing.


----------



## Pellie

Murder, She Said. Aired tonight at TV. I just love Miss Marple.


----------



## mintellect

i saw detective pikachu with friends a little while ago!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Isle of Dogs at home. It made me very sad, but it was a good movie.


----------



## carackobama

I watched the new Aladdin movie yesterday and it was so much better than I expected it would be! I really loved it tbh.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Bought the new release of the Little Mermaid mostly to see what they took out of this release. They fixed the priest's weird bump at the wedding. I think it was originally meant to be knobby knees, ended up looking more like a knob.


----------



## Bizhiins

I just saw John Wick 3 this past weekend and it was AWESOME!


----------



## Hanoumi

I watched the new aladdin film in the theater. It was the first movie I saw from disney's remakes and knowing their reputation, I went in with no expectations. I was pleasantly surprised and it was a grand time. However they did mess up Jafar which was a shame.


----------



## KeatAlex

Dark Phoenix, I quite enjoyed it


----------



## Dawnpiplup

_Sing._


----------



## Ryumia

The last movie that I've seen is the Live-Action film Aladdin. It was an alright movie from my experience, but I sort of expecte something more from it. Glad I got to watch the film while I still had the chance.


----------



## Maiana

Rim of the World on Netflix. It was so good/funny ;w; I recommend it!


----------



## meo

Captain Marvel - Home
Newest Avengers - Theater


----------



## Alienfish

_I Called Him Morgan_ (2016)

Watched this last night for the first time in ages and damn bruh it is really good!


----------



## joombo

Escape Room - 7/10

Combines the concept behind the Cube and Saw movies, but without much gore. Watchable if not ground breaking. Could have done without the last 5 mins or so completely exposing the organisation behind the "games" and their processes.


----------



## KeatAlex

Spy


----------



## dedenne

guardians of the galaxy vol 1


----------



## succulents

The last movie I saw in theater was Bohemian Rhapsody back in November of last year, while at home I recently rewatched Lady & the Tramp.


----------



## Princess Mipha

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2 (1986)


----------



## AlyssaAC

Men in Black International. It was actually pretty good. Not too gross or scary like the other movies. I was surprised I went and saw it. I'm glad though. ^-^


----------



## Soigne

carol, i rewatch it when i'm feeling low.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Wreck It Ralph 2: Ralph Breaks the Internet at home.  I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Soigne

the dead don't die


----------



## MysteriousSpirit

toystory4


----------



## dedenne

miss peregines home for peculiar children. it was kinda creepy, i enjoyed it. it did have a lot of cliches tho


----------



## KeatAlex

*Toy Story 4





*​


----------



## Maiana

Toy Story 4 ;w;
I can't stand the series but I cried at that movie. It's a must-see. (I watched it with my best friend for their birthday.)


----------



## Dawnpiplup

_Girl, Interrupted_.


----------



## Feloreena

Detective Pikachu at the cinema with my boyfriend and his brother, lol. Most of the audience were in their 20s and 30s like us.


----------



## Maiana

_Us_


----------



## Poppytea

Annabelle Comes Home. Not as scary as I imagined it would be :')


----------



## oath2order

Secret Life of Pets 2.

Decent movie.


----------



## Halloqueen

I most recently checked out Jordan Peele's new movie *Us*. I enjoyed it.


----------



## KeatAlex

*Scary Stories to Tell In The Dark*





Scared me way more than Annabelle Comes Home.


----------



## La034

*Last Movie I Watched*

Romeo and Juliet (1996) in my ELA class. I feel like it's my favorite movie out of the three versions we watched (the 60s and the 2013 version) mainly because of the soundtrack and the party scene.


----------



## maple22

i watched toy story 3 almost an hour ago


----------



## joombo

X Men Dark Phoenix. 
Wow. I went into this expecting a terrible film. instead, I just watched what I think has blown the majority of recent comic book films out of the water and I loved it.


----------



## rianne

Spider-Man: Far From Home

Really enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## Alienfish

Rocketman (2019)

Do I need to say something, it was so ****ing good maaaan!

Laaaaa lalalalalalalalalalaaaaa~


----------



## Soigne

hurricane bianca lol


----------



## Mr_Persona

Spiderman Far From Home

it was okay and also dumb so l rate it 7.9/10
l thought it would be more better and more exciting than the first one, but l guess its not .


----------



## LambdaDelta

toy story 4

good tetralogy


----------



## Shayden

toy story 4!


----------



## Chris

Saw_ Toy Story 4_ on Thursday. Loved it.  

Re-watched _Bad Teacher_ and _White Chicks_ later that evening.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

Toy Story 4. I didn't really like it mainly the ending. I'm very nostaglic when it comes to Toy Story so it made me cry. Yeah I liked the movie until the ending. My brother and grandma didn't like the ending either. At least my sister seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## dedenne

spiderman: far from home (2019)


----------



## Soigne

midsommar. sorely disappointed.


----------



## Wildtown

Gintama movie 2 it was rly good


----------



## watercolorwish

Last movie I saw in theaters was Rocketman. I loveeee Taron Egerton and he killed the role of Elton. I also watched Jennifers Body illegally lol it was so funny sksksk the soundtrack was also amazing unsurprisingly bc panic! + hayley williams


----------



## Wildtown

War Horse


----------



## KeatAlex

Spiderman FFH


----------



## dedenne

speed (1994)


----------



## matt

Just finished a view to a kill James bond


----------



## Chris

Autumn_Leaves said:


> Toy Story 4. I didn't really like it mainly the ending. I'm very nostaglic when it comes to Toy Story so it made me cry. Yeah I liked the movie until the ending. My brother and grandma didn't like the ending either. At least my sister seemed to enjoy it.



I loved the ending.


----------



## Soigne

annabelle comes home. i thought it was pretty good


----------



## dedenne

iron man (2008)


----------



## Milleram

I just saw Whisper of the Heart in theatres this afternoon as part of Studio Ghibli Fest 2019. I had never seen it before, and I really enjoyed it. It was so cute!


----------



## ali.di.magix

I finally watched Captain Marvel the other day. I quite liked it, not my favourite Marvel movie but it was still quite good. I wish I had watched it before Endgame though haha.


----------



## maple22

Toy Story 4


----------



## Soigne

spiderman it was so good!


----------



## Tao

Men in Black International.

Legitimately one of the worst movies I have watched. It somehow managed to disappoint me even when I went in expecting it to be awful...Only saw it because it was raining and me and my girlfriend were stuck on what to do...Would have been more fun to just stay in the car doing nothing tbh.


----------



## Vizionari

Detective Pikachu! It was enjoyable but rather predictable xd


----------



## duckykate

Iron man, a classic!


----------



## hzl

Spider-man far from home


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

Toy Story (for the second time). We were actually going to watch Spider-man far from home, but it was only in Spanish :/. Anyway after that I got a boba tea drink.


----------



## dedenne

Tao said:


> Men in Black International.
> 
> Legitimately one of the worst movies I have watched. It somehow managed to disappoint me even when I went in expecting it to be awful...Only saw it because it was raining and me and my girlfriend were stuck on what to do...Would have been more fun to just stay in the car doing nothing tbh.



honestly i dont even know why they tried to make a mib without will smith what a joke


----------



## carackobama

I saw Rocketman a few days ago and it was amazing!


----------



## LambdaDelta

spider-man: far from home

I love these dorks



Spoiler: also, endgame spoilers



gg tony, for still managing to **** **** up, even after you're dead, and having people needing to clean up your mess, as always

you plan on becoming the mcu's dio?





Spoiler: and far from home spoilers



and thanks, jjj. we couldn't of done it without you


----------



## Sophie23

Toy story 4


----------



## Dawnpiplup

_Dead Poets Society._

I thought it was a good movie.


----------



## Nicole.

Watched the Nun with my housemate, and let's say.. we stupidly couldn't sleep that night after seeing it. Honestly was so paranoid to find a floating pair of eyes looking at us in the darkness


----------



## Soigne

i saw far from home a second time yesterday, but the day before i saw crawl and... oh. oh no. it was bad.


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467

captain marvel


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

The Magic Pudding. It seems like a trendy wtf type show a certain youtube critic would make a video about. Padded with unrelated skits of course.


----------



## matt

Just finished Triangle


----------



## dedenne

Thor: Ragnarok (2017)


----------



## Ryzia27

Spider-Man: Far From Home. It was really good, saw it for my friend's birthday on Tuesday.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've never seen any of the Thor movies. Are they any good?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Ryzia27 said:


> I've never seen any of the Thor movies. Are they any good?



I enjoyed them overall, though they're far from perfect

and ragnarok probably has the biggest "**** you" to everyone moment of the mcu, given what comes (literally) immediately after


----------



## Bcat

theater: spiderman far from home

home: bright


----------



## Romaki

I rewatched the Animal Crossing movie most recently!


----------



## honeyaura

Spiderman: Into the Spider-verse.

I'm in love, so beautifully done.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

42 meters down.
it sucked.


----------



## gobby

I watched a doc on Netflix today about black holes


----------



## Lavamaize

The Lion King


----------



## Bcat

The Thing 1982 

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm so good


----------



## dumplen

The Man Who Killed Hitler and Then Bigfoot


----------



## dedenne

Ryzia27 said:


> Spider-Man: Far From Home. It was really good, saw it for my friend's birthday on Tuesday.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I've never seen any of the Thor movies. Are they any good?



ive only watched ragnarok but it was goooood i definitely reccommend watching. it leans towards a lot of comedy as well.

just watched gravity (2013). sooo beautiful. this one bit is messing with my head.


----------



## demoness

the new lion king on this past friday.  as usual its critics have no taste, because they watch too many cartoons and don't know a thing about cgi or cinematography.  they tie animal behavior and body language into the character, and unless your eq is really low, i have no idea how the characters look static or soulless.  it's actually very clever and in some ways better being that much closer to the animal kingdom 

also finally watched spiderverse.  great rendition of ultimate earth and miles morales.


----------



## Dude..

the lion king remake since my boyfriend loves beyonce (i cannot escape), and it was aight. loved the scenery shots more than anything, music was good in the beginning. didn't like how the song Be Prepared was arranged for this film or how the animals looked when they sang. kind of awkward and wasn't too engaging, so yeah. the movie was pretty at least. 

during the gorge scene everyone in the theater was dead silent. some little girl in the seats behind us broke the silence with a quiet and sad, "hello...?" when simba found his dad. then the theater just cracked up. it sounded like she just learned to talk, so it was kinda adorable


----------



## Sophie23

I just watched Pokemon movie the power of us, it was amazing!!


----------



## Raayzx

I watched the live action lion king a few days ago


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Yesterday I watched Giratina and the Sky Warrior. I've never seen a Pokemon anime movie, but I really wanted to watch it since my favorite legendary is a big part of it. I really enjoyed it, and I appreciated all the little details that are faithful to the games, like how Giratina changes forms between the real and distortion worlds. Also Regigigas made an unprecedented but appreciated appearance.

Tomorrow I'm going to watch Toy Story 4 with my mom. I was planning on going alone but after bringing it up to my mom she said she really wanted to see it too. I've heard a lot of good things about it, and considering Toy Story is one of my favorite animated movie franchises it would be a disservice to myself to not watch it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



demoness said:


> they tie animal behavior and body language into the character, and unless your eq is really low, i have no idea how the characters look static or soulless.



I know a lot of people who would disagree. The animals aren't lacking emotion, they fall terribly into the "uncanny valley" feeling. And it's really not difficult to understand how much emotion has been removed from the original. The realistic approach was not a good way to take this movie, but truthfully they shouldn't be remaking the old movies anyways. It's as if the classics don't exist anymore. If i want to see The Lion King I'm not going to waste my time seeing an unsettling "live action" remake.


----------



## sej

inside out, just watched it for the 100000th time


----------



## Soigne

once upon a time in hollywood


----------



## Bcat

Wreck it Ralph 2. It was kinda....not good


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched Cars 3 on Netflix today.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Bcat said:


> Wreck it Ralph 2. It was kinda....not good



How so? I've seen others say it doesn't commit to the plot of getting the steering wheel to save Sugar Rush.


----------



## Bcat

Reginald Fairfield said:


> How so? I've seen others say it doesn't commit to the plot of getting the steering wheel to save Sugar Rush.



Yeah there's definitely that. It abruptly switches plots halfway through the movie. There's also the fact that the plot they switch to completely flies in the face of the moral of the first movie. 

Wreck it Ralph: Every character needs to stay in their own game. Going Turbo destroys the natural order of games and leads to devastating consequences for every character involved. 

Ralph Wrecks the Internet: Vanellope is bored with her game and goes Turbo.


----------



## Psydye

Hellbound: Hellraiser II


----------



## 2kimi2furious

We went to see Once Upon a Time in Hollywood at the theaters yesterday. It was pretty good. Actually pretty understated for a Tarantino film. Until like the last 15 minutes, of course.


----------



## CambriaSpeedRacer

In theaters? Detective Pikachu. (Now I want an AC movie...)
At home? Mary Poppins Returns.


----------



## LadyDestani

I just finished watching Austin Powers Goldmember at home. It was a typical Austin Powers movie.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched The Princess and the Frog on Netflix. It was quite good.


----------



## dedenne

toy story 4


----------



## mogyay

midsommar SO GOOD, i think that director is gonna be one where i have to see every one of his movies bc that and hereditary are just FLAWLESS (sry but it's hard finding good horror movies)


----------



## maple22

Schindler's List


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

47 meters down 

such a dumb movie lol


----------



## Hal

Spider-Man:Homecoming


----------



## rhinoo

I just watched the new Lion King movie


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Ponyo. I heard it was bad, but when I gave it a watch, I thought it was better than Spirited Away. I don't get the dislikes, but it's their opinion, so.


----------



## gobby

Kuriboh said:


> Ponyo. I heard it was bad, but when I gave it a watch, I thought it was better than Spirited Away. I don't get the dislikes, but it's their opinion, so.



Do people really think it was a bad movie??? I thought it was a beautiful film


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Yup. never take other's opinion too seriously when it comes to personal tastes. YouTube/Internet reactionaries, sensationalist, or people you know all have their own taste. Remember, I may hate Pizza with a pasion, but you might love it. (I love Pizza btw, just an example)

I always give badly rated movies my own viewing to form my own opinion. :3

Lots of Halloween films get bad ratings too, but can be fun to watch.


----------



## mogyay

who on earth thinks ponyo is bad lol, might not be my all time favourite miyazaki but it's absolutely beautiful, i've never heard anyone say it's bad


----------



## DaisyFan

Ratatouille

One of my favorite Pixar movies


----------



## Vizionari

Saw spiderman far from home last week, it was pretty awesome.


----------



## xhyloh

Brave (2012)! I didn't expect to like it as much as I did, honestly. But then again I'm Scottish and LOVE Disney Princesses lol


----------



## dedenne

into the spiderverse


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Attack on Titan: The Movie Part 1, the live-action version.

There were a lot of differences between the movie and the anime.  Some of them I liked, some I did not.  The movie world definitely felt more real and slightly more advanced.  There were remnants of old technology and the military had some upgrades as well, using motorized vehicles rather than horses.  The anime feels like it takes place in Europe, but the movie obviously had a Japanese cast so a lot of the names were changed accordingly.  Some characters seemed to be cut completely and new characters introduced, but it was kind of difficult to tell for sure who all was included because of the name changes.  Eren, Mikasa, Armin, Hange, Levi, Jean, Sasha and Hannes were all definitely represented (some with name changes), but as for the others, I couldn't be sure.  Backstories were also changed for the main characters and Mikasa is quite different while still being an awesome soldier.  It was a fun movie, but I had to fight my brain at the beginning because I kept feeling like the story was wrong.  Once I accepted that this was not going to be like the anime, I was able to settle in and enjoy the ride.

It's not as detailed or in depth as the anime, that's for sure, but I'll see where it leads because we already own Part 2 as well.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Attack on Titan: The Movie Part 2. It wrapped up the story for the most part. These two movies were fun to watch, but didn't have much depth to them. The anime is by far the better product. They changed and simplified the plot too much for the movies because they were trying to condense everything into 3 hours total. There were so many characters missing or severly altered. I wouldn't really recommend these movies for a diehard fan of the show.


----------



## sarahac

spider-man far from home
honestly idk im pretty content with it. some people were complaining about it but it was neat imo


----------



## dedenne

mamma mia

edit: just watched creed


----------



## Alienfish

_Celebration at Big Sur_ (1971)

....loooooooove... sooo gooood <3


----------



## Halloqueen

I most recently watched *Your Name*, an anime movie from 2016. Heard good things about it around the time it came out, so I finally gave it a watch. I enjoyed it and would recommend it.


----------



## Kurb

saw Invader Zim: Enter The Florpus on netflix. 11/10


----------



## SaltedKaramel

Godzilla King of Monsters!!!

Long live the king!!


----------



## joombo

Spider-Man: Far From Home 8/10, didn't have high hopes for this as I was put off by home coming, but must say I was surprised how much I enjoyed it.


----------



## Soigne

the art of racing in the rain


----------



## korilakkuma

Dora and the Lost City of Gold. Yes, I paid $8 to see it opening weekend. I regret nothing.


----------



## HistoryH22

I watched _Jigsaw _on Hulu the other day. Not too terrible. Certainly a lot better than some of the previous _Saw _movies.


----------



## cornimer

The Lion King with my co-workers


----------



## Valzed

Kong: Skull Island at home with my family. We all really enjoyed it.

(Yes, another movie with a gigantic creature in it. Have I mentioned how much I love kaiju movies?)


----------



## Psydye

Bits and pieces of Hostage. Last movie I mostly watched though was probably Mercury Rising.


----------



## Soigne

just saw _where’d you go bernadette?_ and i’ve gotta say it was really wonderful.


----------



## dedenne

coco


----------



## HistoryH22

I watched _Invader Zim: Enter the Florpus_. Nostalgia injected straight into my veins. Such a solid movie on one of my favorite childhood shows.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah,I saw that one Hallmark movie about those two really attractive professionals that just can't find true love.They meet in an odd circumstance and don't really like each other at first until they find out that they're both single parents then start to act clumsily around each other and almost kiss a few times until there's only about ten minutes left in the film and the woman puts on a tight red cocktail dress and they attend a big,fancy social gathering and finally admit their true feelings for each other.Oh,and I think the guy turns out to be a prince or something.


----------



## Halloqueen

*Invader Zim: Enter the Florpus*. It was entertaining, and it was good to see the series back after so long even if it is just for that one movie.

Rating: Better than Chicken and Rice.


----------



## tumut

A few months back i saw Booksmart and good god i was not expecting it to actually be funny and heartwarming


----------



## Nicole.

I watched Otherhood on Netflix, really good. Don't often like the Netflix films but it had the actress from AHS so I thought i'd give it a watch.


----------



## Saylor

The Farewell. I was gonna wait on seeing it for a while because I was expecting it to be too sad, but my friend wanted to go and I'm glad I did. It was really sweet and funny.


----------



## Bizhiins

The new Invader Zim movie: enter the florpus! I actually liked it, it had a lot of the same humor and characters voices as the original show.. except gaz?s character was a bit different, didn?t seem like her


----------



## Halloqueen

Tonight was a double feature of movie adaptations to Stephen King novels, the two movies I watched being *Cujo* and *Christine*. I've watched a ton of horror movies in my life but only just now got around to watching these two.

Cujo was all right. There's a certain groundedness to it in that it's something that could actually happen, which makes for a good horror story. It was decent, but not one of my favorite Stephen King novel adaptations either. Probably in the middle somewhere, it wasn't bad and there are far worse, but it's sort of bland. 

Christine, meanwhile, I enjoyed far more. I expected to like it more going in since it was directed by John Carpenter, a fantastic director who is among my favorites, and was proven right. 

I'll need to get around to reading the novels themselves sooner than later. Been curious about Stephen King's novels for a while, just always been kept away by his infamous reputation for not being the best at endings. I want to see how his novels and the movie adaptations of his works compare to each other.


----------



## V I Z I O N

The last movie I watched was Ready Player One, and to be honest i only got like halfway through because I was so tired. It was very visually stunning might I add.


----------



## watercolorwish

Calibre. It was a reallyyyyy good thriller/drama (more of a drama) and I’m still obsessed with the shots (no pun intended) of the mountains and villages and the long pauses. I really appreciate movies that don’t have a lot of dialogue but can still convey emotions in other ways like with the sounds and visuals


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

spiderman

rip spiderman mcu


----------



## LadyDestani

Bizhiins said:


> The new Invader Zim movie: enter the florpus! I actually liked it, it had a lot of the same humor and characters voices as the original show.. except gaz’s character was a bit different, didn’t seem like her



Today I watched Invader Zim: Enter the Florpus!  I agree with this statement.  I was a little disappointed in Gaz, but otherwise the movie was very reminiscent of the show.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## jacex

Rewatched it to prepare for what?s coming soon, haha


----------



## joombo

Sorry to Bother You

Fun, just a plain fun movie. Dark, weird, crazy and above all fun. 

Quite hard to explain. But a down on his luck bloke, finds his calling at a tele-marketing company. Que white voices, horses, and Danny Glover. 

Strong 8/10 from me.


----------



## YunaMoon

Rocketman


----------



## HotNotHut

Dave Chappelle - Sticks and Stones. If that's considered a movie


----------



## MelloDimensions

A Dog's Purpose


----------



## YunaMoon

MelloDimensions said:


> A Dog's Purpose



A-Are you crazy!? That movie has so much potential to be sad!


----------



## MelloDimensions

YunaMoon said:


> A-Are you crazy!? That movie has so much potential to be sad!



Yes

Yes I am


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

The Possession (1981) A really trippy psychological horror movie with Sam Neil (Jurassic Park). Its one of those movies where each new viewing you learn something new. But some of the scenes are way out there and disturbing. 

I love watching the youtube discussions about trying to nail this film down to all its symbolism.


----------



## Lynnea

Spiderman: Far From Home. I don't watch movies as much as I wish I did lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

YunaMoon said:


> A-Are you crazy!? That movie has so much potential to be sad!



If the movie is anything like the book, I can promise you it will be sad. I enjoyed the book very much, but I don't want to see it on screen.


----------



## joombo

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood. Me and the Lady both loved this
Great soundtrack, captured the era well. LOL's in the cinema for the finale!


----------



## Bosmer

Fantastic beasts: the crimes of grindelwald, it was kinda meh to be honest.


----------



## pinkbunny

Theatres- Once Upon A Time In Hollywood. 
A few people I went with didn't really like it, but both my and boyfriend loved it. Quentin Tarantino is one of my favourite filmmakers so I was super excited to see it.

Home- Alien Covenant.
It was good, but nothing super spectacular, I've only seen Prometheus before that and I personally thought Prometheus was better. I still have yet to watch the original Alien. *dont shoot me*


----------



## WILDWORLD

Girl, interrupted, i have a shocking attention span and this is the only movie i can always watch so i watch it over and over haha


----------



## Soigne

just got home from seeing the peanut butter falcon. it was so so good


----------



## Princess Mipha

Happy Deathday 2U <3


----------



## Candyland791

Yesterday, I watched ''the hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy''. The movie was great!


----------



## Circus

Detective Pikachu, which I probably saw sometime in June. I've been trying to get around to watching some horror movies, but I haven't had time.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched How to Train Your Dragon: The Hidden World today.  It was pretty good and a nice finale to the entire series.


----------



## carackobama

I’m currently watching Steven Universe: The Movie!


----------



## Mr_Persona

I watched End Game at home


----------



## SensaiGallade

Funny that you ask that cause I just watched Steven Universe: The Movie!


----------



## Halloqueen

I watched the 1997 movie *Event Horizon* last night. I appreciate some aspects of it and like what it was going for with the plot, but it seems like a pretty flawed film. It apparently encountered a bit of studio meddling, so that probably explains some things. Some baffling choices, particularly in terms of some goofy and unfitting sound effects. 

I didn't really think much of it upon first viewing, but while rewatching it with the commentary I came to see more of what they were intending, as well as picking up on things that I had overlooked the first time.

Flawed but decent. Not something I'd recommend to a mainstream audience, but I can see why some people like it.


----------



## LottieandSoul

Steven Universe the movie babby


----------



## MelloDimensions

Seeking a friend for the end of the world


----------



## moonbyu

the steven universe movie! very cool!


----------



## seeds

wreck it ralph ; breaks the internet


----------



## Midoriya

ZombifiedHorror said:


> I watched the 1997 movie *Event Horizon* last night. I appreciate some aspects of it and like what it was going for with the plot, but it seems like a pretty flawed film. It apparently encountered a bit of studio meddling, so that probably explains some things. Some baffling choices, particularly in terms of some goofy and unfitting sound effects.
> 
> I didn't really think much of it upon first viewing, but while rewatching it with the commentary I came to see more of what they were intending, as well as picking up on things that I had overlooked the first time.
> 
> Flawed but decent. Not something I'd recommend to a mainstream audience, but I can see why some people like it.



I actually watched clips from that last year on Youtube just because I was curious, and it seemed pretty weird to me, lmao.  Then again, I didn’t watch the movie in full, so I can’t say for sure how good it is.  I would agree with you that some people will like it, but that it’s not for a mainstream audience.

Anyway, it has been so long since I watched a movie last... I don’t think I watched any over the summer and I sure don’t have time for watching movies now, lol.


----------



## Vizionari

the steven universe movie!


----------



## mellachime

Last movie I saw in theaters was Detective Pikachu. 
Last movie I saw at home was Little Nicky. 0:


----------



## Soigne

it chapter two. very disappointed.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Currently, I'm watching "Three Identical Strangers" in school. It's some really interesting stuff, I don't even want to look up the story of it all just yet so I can learn from the movie.


----------



## LottieandSoul

Finished K-12 last night. Tbh I didn't like the plot that much but Melanie's songs are always bomb.


----------



## Hat'

I just finished K-12!
I loved it. 
I also really like how the movie shed light on so many of society's problems. It was done in a subtle way but it was still obvious what they were refering to.
I loved the music too, of course! I recommend this movie, definitely!
(Also in love with the pastel-victorian-versailles outfits and decors, very impressed by that! The budget must've been quite huge!)


----------



## dedenne

ant man and the wasp


----------



## happyhailey

saw _Heathers_ at home last night c: 

going to see _IT: Chapter Two_ tonight! c:


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire.


----------



## YunaMoon

Currently watching Highway Men


----------



## Soigne

finished watching _can you ever forgive me?_ today. it was really fascinating & i'm definitely interested in reading the book now.


----------



## Raayzx

IT chapter 2. I loved IT. IT was a great movie.


----------



## BluebearL

IT- Chapter 2 in cinemas last night. Loved it


----------



## Stalfos

Zootopia. First time seeing it. Was pretty good.


----------



## Eevees

I was watching bits and pieces of littlest ghost movie, think I might go back and watch it fully. It was really cute!


----------



## Sophie23

I watched pretty woman with mum today


----------



## MelloDimensions

This


----------



## Bcat

Hot fuzz. omg it was awesome


----------



## seliph

aquaman was without a doubt a movie

which is more i have to say about anything else dc's put out in all honestly


----------



## Soigne

i couldn't sleep last night, so i decided to watch _call me by your name _for the 15th time and had a good cry at 2am.


----------



## Bcat

gyro said:


> aquaman was without a doubt a movie
> 
> which is more i have to say about anything else dc's put out in all honestly



lmao. I irrationally despise aquaman. it's the worst thing dc's put out recently change my mind


----------



## YunaMoon

Hey I loved Aquaman! Jason Momoa is mmm

Also. I rewatched Moulin Rouge! Again


----------



## Raayzx

Finally watched k-12.


----------



## MelloDimensions

Secret window


----------



## Halloqueen

Most recently, the 1985 movie *Clue*. I had seen bits and pieces of it before on tv years ago, but this was my first full viewing. It's pretty funny and entertaining, good movie. 

A few days ago, I also watched the 1927 silent movie *The Cat and the Canary*. It was okay.


----------



## dedenne

the truman show


----------



## TheRealWC

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World. I hadn't seen it before and it was really out there. I really enjoyed it though; it was really well designed.


----------



## watercolorwish

Steven Universe the movie. It was really good I cried multiple times and the soundtrack was amazing. I listen to the whole thing when I walk to school every morning skdjskdhslkjahjljkjh


----------



## Soigne

the goldfinch was pretty good


----------



## Halloqueen

I've watched a number of movies over the course of this past week. Don't usually watch a bunch of movies, but I do tend to make a marathon of horror movies throughout October each year. I started it up a month early this year to make things last longer though, so yeah.

Tonight I watched Sam Raimi's 2009 film *Drag Me to Hell*. I found it to be pretty bland. Considering that it's from the guy who gave us the very entertaining Evil Dead trilogy, when I rented it I wasn't really expecting to find it so underwhelming. Despite how that might sound, when I watch movies I generally don't go in with any preconceived notions or expectations, and that was still the case here. I guess that just speaks to how little I cared about it on its own merits.

Last night I watched the first movie Dario Argento directed back in 1970, *The Bird with the Crystal Plumage*. When I saw the plot, I was worried that it was going to be an inferior version of one of his later films, Tenebrae, but I was pleasantly surprised to see that despite some superficial plot similarities that it's different enough to be enjoyable. I thought it was pretty good for the most part. Not among my absolute favorites from him, but also not among the worst of his work. Upper mid-tier if I were to rank it against other stuff he's directed, I guess.

On Thursday evening, I watched *Steven Universe: The Movie*. I wasn't really feeling it at first since I'm not really fond of musicals, but I came around on it as it went on and enjoyed it overall by the end. 

Finally, a few nights prior, I watched Ruggero Deodato's controversial film *Cannibal Holocaust* from 1980. Certainly an interesting movie. I can see why some don't think too highly of it, especially but not limited to the animal deaths, but I do think there's some merit to the statement it's making.

Planning to finish up the week with another film tomorrow night. Hopefully it's worthwhile.


----------



## Soigne

little voice ! quite good


----------



## joombo

Detective Pickachu at the weekend, didn't finish, boring and the whole pokemon thing just doesn't appeal to me. Ryan Reynolds as Pickachu was muted and dull, just a total miss on all levels.


----------



## Raayzx

Watched Pet Semetery 2019 with some friends on a mOviE nIgHt.

- - - Post Merge - - -



joombo said:


> Detective Pickachu at the weekend, didn't finish, boring and the whole pokemon thing just doesn't appeal to me. Ryan Reynolds as Pickachu was muted and dull, just a total miss on all levels.



Exactly. I was super hyped about the movie but it was just too boring.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I watched Moana last night, and I didn't necessarily watch it from the very beginning, around the part where her grandmother tells her to return the heart stone. It's definitely one of the better Disney movies but still not one of my favorites.

- - - Post Merge - - -



joombo said:


> Detective Pickachu at the weekend, didn't finish, boring and the whole pokemon thing just doesn't appeal to me. Ryan Reynolds as Pickachu was muted and dull, just a total miss on all levels.



Honestly I loved this movie, but that's prob because I was constantly fangirling over the Pokemon themselves and not even caring much about the story or Reynolds as Pikachu lol


----------



## joombo

Bumblebee

Probably the best of all the Transformers films imo, fantastic graphics (Cybertron scene was ace) and fight/action scenes I could actually tell what was happening (thanks to Bay not directing). Still cliched and tropey, but fun enough with a bit of heart.


----------



## Chris

Saw _Tall Girl_ last night. Cried at times. Very sweet movie.


----------



## joombo

Ad Astra 5/10. Part art-house chin-stroker, part stupid and laughable space physics guff. Replace Brad Pitt with Austin Powers, minus the laughs, and you'd be pretty close. Looked great on IMAX and all 5 points solely for Brad. Should be every astrophysicist's Xmas movie for years to come.


----------



## Soigne

coco, american psycho, and wonder.


----------



## Halloqueen

On Saturday, I watched the 2013 film *Evil Dead*, the "remake" of the 1981 movie _The Evil Dead_. Had never gotten around to it until now since I don't really like the concept of remakes and tend to avoid them, but it came up in conversation and I felt like I might as well check it out. It's decent for what it is, but doesn't really compare to the original and certain aspects felt sort of slipshod.

On the weekend prior to that, I had also watched the Australian movie *Lake Mungo* from 2008. Interesting, though I knew perhaps a bit too much about it before watching it to get the full effect.


----------



## Laconic

Uhhh, I believe it was that one Yeti movie. 
Smallfoot. 
It was okay, kind of skirted around discrimination topics the way Zootopia did, good or bad. The music was so awful though, only the one rap song was good, "Let It Lie". Even if you never heard of the movie, that song is worth checking out. 

The ending was also really bad, but the movie made my gf cry and she really enjoyed it, so it was a good night.


----------



## Alienfish

Watched Once upon a time...in Hollywood with my mom and a friend of ours and despite not being tarantino's biggest fan it was enjoyable, much due to the music and that he did his own thing rather than stealing every scene from somewhere and the hippie era is always a good idea 

bit too long (imo) and i kinda wish he did the end different but i understand if he didn't due to respect and stuff...also idfk why people had problem with "bruce lee" like this is movie is a bit of a satire and he probably exaggerated the accent for some entertainment and to play with his hero role/model traits...sigh pc people.

also yes it had feet


----------



## CasualWheezer

Right now I'm watching "Awakenings" with Robert De Niro and Robin Williams, and so far I'm really intrigued by it.


----------



## Alyx

Tonight I decided to watch Christopher Robin when I found it on Netflix. It was good, and it was cute! Also Peter Capaldi voices Rabbit. I had to pause the movie to laugh at that. So perfect!


----------



## hzl

I watched Bridesmaids because I've never seen it and it was recommended to me. It's pretty funny 
Also Law Abiding Citizen which I thought was good


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Tombstone.
I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## MapleCake

Coraline because my kids are obsessed.


----------



## Psydye

Secondhand Lions. Great movie.


----------



## joombo

Mission Impossible Fallout you know what you're going to get with these, pretty impressive that old Tom has been making these since 1996! Still it was exciting, silly and instantly forgettable.


----------



## Halloqueen

Watched a few movies thus far this week, since we're into October now and my horror movie marathon has begun in earnest. 

Last night I watched the 2017 Taiwanese movie *Mon Mon Mon Monsters* since I had heard about it a while back. Certainly an interesting movie. Some things don't really translate due to cultural differences, but enough does. Pretty good.

On Tuesday, it was the 1985 movie *The Stuff*. I've seen it before, but it was with other people as well and after enough time had passed that it was good to revisit it again. Fun movie. 

Also, over the past couple weeks I've been revisiting the Friday the 13th series, from the original one up to Friday the 13th Part VI: Jason Lives. I've also seen those all before, but I figured I might as well revisit them too. Never bothered with any of the installments after that because they seemed both unnecessary and of lower quality than their predecessors by their reputations, but I'm thinking of maybe watching the rest of them as well just for the sake of it.


----------



## Noctis

I watched final destination 5 the other day. I'm not a big fan of these movies and there was some disappointed scenes where they could've done better. I was satified with the way the protag died and the way the laser burned on that chick's eye was really grossed I had to cover my eyes but the way she died was really dumb though.


----------



## MapleCake

... I'm in an endless loop of coraline and it ceases to end. Dx


----------



## Bizhiins

Last movie in theaters: It Chapter 2
At home: Underworld Evolution


----------



## LadyDestani

Just got back from watching Joker in the theater. It was...interesting.


----------



## Midoriya

LadyDestani said:


> Just got back from watching Joker in the theater. It was...interesting.



How was it?  What did you think about it?  I saw the trailer and I know it’s based on his origin story, but not much else to be honest.  I kind of just pictured him smiling, laughing and dancing around for a couple hours with no real plot xD

It has still been awhile since I’ve seen a proper movie, lol


----------



## LadyDestani

xRileyx said:


> How was it?  What did you think about it?  I saw the trailer and I know it’s based on his origin story, but not much else to be honest.  I kind of just pictured him smiling, laughing and dancing around for a couple hours with no real plot xD
> 
> It has still been awhile since I’ve seen a proper movie, lol



Well, I thought it started off really slow and awkward. It took a little too long before anything really happened. It was also very artsy so take that as you will. Some people will like that while others probably won't be impressed.

But by the end, I felt like I could appreciate what they were trying to do. The movie did have some depth to it, particularly in regards to dealing with mental illness. Overall, I would say I liked certain aspects of it, but I wasn't blown away by it or anything.


----------



## Midoriya

LadyDestani said:


> Well, I thought it started off really slow and awkward. It took a little too long before anything really happened. It was also very artsy so take that as you will. Some people will like that while others probably won't be impressed.
> 
> But by the end, I felt like I could appreciate what they were trying to do. The movie did have some depth to it, particularly in regards to dealing with mental illness. Overall, I would say I liked certain aspects of it, but I wasn't blown away by it or anything.



Ah, I see.  I think I’ll have to give it a watch now because I’m even more curious than before.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Raayzx

Joker. My friends forced me into watching that movie but surprisingly I ended up liking it!


----------



## MapleCake

I just watched Toy Story. Its a Pixar movie kinda day for me.


----------



## Corrie

IT Chapter 2! I wasn't as good as the first but definitely better than I expected it to be.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched The Dark Crystal at home today, the original movie. I recently finished up the new series on Netflix and felt like it was time to revisit the movie since it had been at least 10 years since my last time viewing it. It's still really good, but after watching the upgraded graphics and puppets in the series, I admit it would be nice to see it redone. Also, a few of the story elements don't quite match up with the series. I'll be interested to see where the story goes with the series if it gets another season, and I'm hoping it does. All in all, The Dark Crystal is still a very good movie and I still love it.


----------



## Psydye

Event Horizon. I've already seen it a few times, just felt like watching it again. Shame the cut footage was never restored, it was supposedly the goriest parts of the movie! Ah well!!


----------



## chocopug

I watched the live action Aladdin. It wasn't as good as the original animated film, but I didn't expect it to be. It wasn't bad though.


----------



## Bcat

Shawn of the Dead


----------



## Sweetley

Star Wars Episode 3 two days ago on TV.


----------



## Snowesque

Watched *Creep Show* for the first time! It was a fun watch.


----------



## joombo

In the tall grass (netflix)

Bit of an odd one, started off ok then got weirder as the movie progressed.


----------



## Bcat

1922.

Listen man, I’m not mad you killed your wife I’m mad because you were so STUPID about it


----------



## Halloqueen

Tonight I watched the 1981 movie *Hell Night* by Tom DeSimone since I was browsing for stuff to watch on Shudder, came across it, and just figured I might as well check it out since I've never really heard of it. Decent. Mostly forgettable, but I didn't dislike it.  

Prior to that, I watched some Italian stuff recently. 

Yesterday, I watched the 1971 film *The Cat o' Nine Tails* by Dario Argento. Like his other work that I watched a while back and posted about, The Bird with the Crystal Plumage, I found The Cat o' Nine Tails entertaining and enjoyable enough. Neither are my favorite of his work, but they're both solid.

Last Saturday, I also watched the 1987 movie *Stage Fright* (originally titled Deliria, otherwise known as StageFright, StageFright: Aquarius, Aquarius, or Bloody Bird) by Michael Soavi. Came across mention of it for the first time on the Twitter feed of someone whose streams I watch and rented it afterward. Fun movie. It has a nice flare to it and the owl mask is memorable.


----------



## Sophie23

Oh I’ve finally seen Downtown abbey the movie at the cinema 

I’ve seen Rocket man again because I got it on DVD 

And I’ve finally seen  Detective Pikachu because I got that on DVD


----------



## Princess Mipha

Mission Impossible 2

Never cared for the movies before and I have to say.. wasn't interesting and way too random things happened.


----------



## Bcat

Hush. 

Pretty doggone good!!


----------



## MapleCake

Wreck-it Ralph


----------



## Zane

Rambo: Last Blood

friend picked it.. lol

the end sequence was kinda satisfying but not satisfying enough to justify the graphic and gruesomely horrible build up. overall depressing 



Bcat said:


> 1922.
> 
> Listen man, I?m not mad you killed your wife I?m mad because you were so STUPID about it



WHAAAAT I didn't even know they made a movie out of 1922?? I seriously loved that story, usually I think Stephen King short stories/novellas are really weak but that one was awesome. Except for


Spoiler



the Bonnie & Clyde stuff at the end with his son lol that was pretty cheesy


----------



## Halloqueen

Tonight I decided to watch the 1983 Dutch scienc-fiction horror movie *De Lift* (English title being, obviously, The Lift) by Dick Maas. Like the Hell Night movie in my previous post, I was just browsing stuff on Shudder and decided to give it a watch since I hadn't heard of it before and felt like giving it a shot. Fun enough premise and entertaining enough, I'd say I liked it.


Yesterday was a double feature.

First was the 1977 Japanese horror comedy movie *House* (or Hausu, ハウス) by Nobuhiko Obayashi. I had seen it a few years ago but I was due for a rewatch. Just as delightfully strange as I remembered it, simply bananas. Good movie.

Afterward, I watched the 2012 horror comedy movie *The Cabin in the Woods* by Drew Goddard and Joss Whedon. It was decent and the concept was fun, but I feel like it didn't really live up to how highly people spoke of it in the reviews I browsed before renting it.


----------



## Tao

How to Train Your Dragon 2.

My girlfriend made me watch the first two since I hadn't seen them before and she loves them. I quite like them.

Already have the third on bluray but we haven't watched it.



Gonna make her watch Shin Godzilla.




Zane said:


> Rambo: Last Blood
> 
> the end sequence was kinda satisfying but not satisfying enough to justify the graphic and gruesomely horrible build up.



Graphic and gruesomely you say?

I'm in.


----------



## carackobama

I watched the My Hero Academia movie earlier and it was great! It’s got me even more hype for S4 tomorrow~


----------



## Bcat

Zane said:


> WHAAAAT I didn't even know they made a movie out of 1922?? I seriously loved that story, usually I think Stephen King short stories/novellas are really weak but that one was awesome. Except for
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the Bonnie & Clyde stuff at the end with his son lol that was pretty cheesy



Yeah it?s on Netflix and it?s pretty good!


Spoiler



I didn?t find it cheesy at in the movie. Idk how it was in the book, but here they made it tragic and like it was a natural extension of the consequences of Arlette?s murder. They did an amazing job showing just how Wilf?s d?cision spiraled out of control and he ruined not only his life but everyone?s around him.



- - - Post Merge - - -

Last move I watched was Split. James McAvoy is a great actor but I didn’t care for the movie.


----------



## Princess Mipha

El Camino <3 
I don't think it's deserved to be called a movie tho, more like two final episodes for Breaking Bad.
But I loved it. :3


----------



## Haskell

Happy Death Day


----------



## HotNotHut

Just finished watching Baby Driver again. I love that movie


----------



## Soigne

joker, kinda the worst movie i've seen in a few years.


----------



## mogyay

joker, i rly liked it! had it's flaws tbh but one thing for sure... pheonix is an incredible actor


----------



## Bcat

The made for tv IT movie. It was awful but I couldn't stop watching it. It's one of those so bad it's good things.


----------



## SublimeDonut

Barefoot Gen 2. It's a heartwrecking nuclear war Japanese animation.


----------



## LottieandSoul

Joker. Wasn't that good.


----------



## Halloqueen

On Friday I watched the 2014 movie *Late Phases* by Adri?n Garc?a Bogliano. Not the best movie out there, but not the worst either. I liked it overall, but there were some things about it that just don't really work and/or make sense plotwise. The werewolf's face design doesn't seem sufficiently canine enough and some people have compared it more to a bat's face, but the overall body design works well enough. While I came out of it more positive than negative, it seems like it's a close split between which won out in the end. With some tweaks here and there it could probably be an overall good film though. 

On Saturday night, I watched the 1990 remake of *Night of the Living Dead* that Tom Savini directed. I thought it was pretty good. The original from 1968 is a classic and is superior to me for a number of reasons, but I'd say this was a decent remake.

On Sunday, after hearing it mentioned in the Are You Afraid of the Dark? reboot that was brought to my attention in this other thread, I decided to revisit the film 1980 film *The Changeling* by Peter Medak since it had been a few years since I last watched it. I'm glad I revisited it and refreshed my memory, it's a great movie and was a fantastic choice for them to reference in the show since it's not too extreme for younger viewers but is still entertaining for all ages.

Tonight, I decided to watch the 1987 movie *Creepshow 2* by Michael Gornick. While the original Creepshow from 1982 is significantly better in my opinion, I did enjoy Creepshow 2 for what it was and am glad to have finally sated my curiosity.


----------



## Jason Voorhees

John Wick 3.

Awesome.


----------



## Halloqueen

On Tuesday I decided to watch Rob Zombie's newest movie, *3 From Hell*. It has seemed quite polarizing among his fans, because the ending of The Devil's Rejects was great and had a sense of finality to it such that a sequel would be both nonsensical and unnecessary. By all logic, the characters should be dead. So I wanted to see for myself where I would fall, whether it be on the side that enjoyed it or the side that disliked it. 

After seeing it, I am solidly in the middle. I enjoyed 3 From Hell for what it was, but it does come across as unnecessary. It probably would have still came across as unnecessary even if the original plans were possible and Sid Haig (rest in peace) was in good enough health that he could've performed his intended more major role, but unfortunately we'll never know what the movie could have been. The movie we ended up getting feels a bit aimless, and I can totally understand why some people hate it, but I also understand that that sort of thing can happen when a script has to be rewritten a couple weeks before filming is scheduled to start. It feels like there has to be another sequel in the series in the future, this doesn't seem like a suitable end now that the characters have been brought back and a new main one was introduced. Even so, The Devil's Rejects will be hard to top, so here's hoping for the best if another sequel does end up happening. 



---


On Wednesday, I rewatched the 2003 film *House of 1000 Corpses* for the first time in a number of years. I had intended to watch House of 1000 Corpses and The Devil's Rejects _before_ watching 3 From Hell on Tuesday, but I couldn't locate my copy at the time. It's definitely not the best movie out there, but it's not entirely terrible and it's worth watching at the very least to have context for the fantastic The Devil's Rejects afterward. 

I also watched the 1972 Italian giallo movie *Tutti I Colori del Buio* (the English title being *All the Colors of the Dark*) by Sergio Martino. Another movie I found browsing Shudder. Not the greatest, but fun and interesting.


---


Yesterday, I rewatched the 1987 giallo movie *Opera* by Dario Argento. Seen it a few times in the past few years and consider it one of his better films. 

I also rewatched the 2005 movie *The Devil's Rejects*, continuing the now obvious trend of the past few days. Still great, definitely Zombie's best movie to this day. Wish I could've found my copies before watching 3 From Hell back on Tuesday so my series revisit wasn't so scattered, but eh. Glad to revisit it anyhow.


----------



## lord

Supersize Me on youtube. There was a really funny segment where he was having kids identify brands mascots along with important figures, and one child guessed incorrecly JESUS was George W. Bush LOL


----------



## Miharu

Last movie I saw was How to Train Your Dragon (The one with the White Fury in it!) I was watching it with my boyfriend on the flight back home! It was such a cute movie hahaha! It was like a 5-6 hour flight back home, so I ended up watching like 3 movies during that flight. I cried during one of the movie because it was so touching ; __ ; It was a Japanese movie, but I forgot the name of it ahhhh


----------



## Dawnpiplup

_Maleficent 2._

It was okay :3 I wasn't too intrigued, but then again I haven't watched the first movie, so I missed out on some stuff.


----------



## hestu

El Camino! I enjoyed it


----------



## DaisyFan

_The Addams Family (1991)_


----------



## Sakura625

Promare from Trigger

I watched it 4 times in theaters with friends, and now I'm waiting for the Blu-ray/DVD to come out


----------



## Corrie

My bf and I watched Not Another Teen Movie and it was actually funnier than I expected.


----------



## Blueskyy

The Perfection on Netflix. It has like four plot twists and they all work very well.


----------



## Jason Voorhees

Something on Foxtel last night.

Incident in Ghostland.

I couldn't watch it all. It made me feel totally creeped out. Not in a scary sense, more of a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach.

Never had a movie really do that.


----------



## Halloqueen

At various points throughout the weekend, I watched:

The 1928 silent movie *The Man Who Laughs* by Paul Leni. Not horror and doesn't really fit my October horror movie marathon, but eh. It was my first time watching it, and I enjoyed it.

The 1984 movie *A Nightmare on Elm Street* by Wes Craven. Seen it a number of times over the years. Definitely the best one in the series, even with that weird ending. Great, memorable lines and scenes. I'm not sure whether I prefer this or the original Halloween when it comes to the big three classic slashers, but I definitely find Freddy Krueger the best when compared to Michael Myers and Jason Voorhees. The concept is really interesting, has some basis in actual events that Wes read about, and Freddy's powers allow for a lot of creativity. It's a shame that most of the sequels aren't so great and that it got a bad remake, but their flaws and foibles don't mar the original's legacy for me. 

The 1987 movie *A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors* by Chuck Russell. One of if not the only sequels in the Nightmare on Elm Street series worth watching, due probably in no small part to Wes Craven being involved again with the screenplay. Entertaining, nice end credit theme song.

The 1994 movie *Wes Craven's New Nightmare*. It was my first time watching this one, never gave it a chance up to this point. It's a neat concept and there are things to like about it, enough that I'd probably say I lean more toward having had a positive experience than a negative one, but it's got its faults. The Freddy death near the end looks especially terrible, but I guess it's sort of to be expected because he had very few actually good death scenes throughout the series. 

The 1983 movie *The Dead Zone* by David Cronenberg, based off the novel of the same name by Stephen King. Never read the novel as of yet, and apparently it strays a bit from it from what I've heard, but for what it's worth this is one of the better movies based on a Stephen King story. This was another rewatch, I'd seen it a number of years ago but wanted to revisit it. Still stands up as a good movie, and that one scene with the scissors is especially memorable.


---


On Monday I watched:

*The Fly*, both the 1958 original by Kurt Neumann and the  1985 remake by David Cronenberg. Had seen them both before in the past but felt like revisiting them. They're both great movies in their own ways and I find them both very entertaining. 


---

On Tuesday I watched :


The 1981 movies *The Howling* by Joe Dante, and *An American Werewolf in London* by John Landis. Figured since I sort of got into following themes in the past few days, I might as well continue it. Again, they're some more movies I felt like revisiting, and a pair of some of the best werewolf movies out there.


----------



## Jason Voorhees

ZombifiedHorror said:


> The 1984 movie *A Nightmare on Elm Street* by Wes Craven. Seen it a number of times over the years. Definitely the best one in the series, even with that weird ending. Great, memorable lines and scenes. I'm not sure whether I prefer this or the original Halloween when it comes to the big three classic slashers, but I definitely find Freddy Krueger the best when compared to Michael Myers and Jason Voorhees. The concept is really interesting, has some basis in actual events that Wes read about, and Freddy's powers allow for a lot of creativity. It's a shame that most of the sequels aren't so great and that it got a bad remake, but their flaws and foibles don't mar the original's legacy for me.
> 
> The 1987 movie *A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors* by Chuck Russell. One of if not the only sequels in the Nightmare on Elm Street series worth watching, due probably in no small part to Wes Craven being involved again with the screenplay. Entertaining, nice end credit theme song.
> 
> The 1994 movie *Wes Craven's New Nightmare*. It was my first time watching this one, never gave it a chance up to this point. It's a neat concept and there are things to like about it, enough that I'd probably say I lean more toward having had a positive experience than a negative one, but it's got its faults. The Freddy death near the end looks especially terrible, but I guess it's sort of to be expected because he had very few actually good death scenes throughout the series.



I recently bought A Nightmare on Elm Street 7 movie collection, and the triple feature that has Freddy vs Jason, Friday the 13th Killer Cut, and A Nightmare on Elm Street 2010, plus Friday the 13th 8 movie collection, and to complete it, Jason Goes to Hell and Jason X (from Brazil blu ray). 

I watched them all.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Igor. For some reason, the whole thing popped up on YouTube, and we didn't bother changing it, so we ended up watching it all.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Not sure I already posted here.. however,
I watched "Joker" and it's one of my favorite movies now. 
It's just sooooo gooooood and the actor did perfect!! <3


----------



## Ryumia

The last movie that I watched was The Phantom of the Opera on Netflix.


----------



## Bcat

Pet Semetary. The original version. I enjoyed it, but I feel like I need to read the book because I’m sure it’s better. 

Also watched Frankenweenie which was cute!


----------



## Dim

anyone who seen Joker: is it worth watching?


----------



## Halloqueen

On Wednesday I watched the 2009 Dutch horror movie *The Human Centipede (First Sequence)* by Tom Six for the first time. I always thought the concept was a bit silly and had never gotten around to it prior. I...don't hate it? But I also don't love it either. It's a unique concept and seems competently made for what it is. Can definitely see why it doesn't seem particularly well liked, but I'll take weird and uncomfortable over boring.

I also revisited the _original 1974 version_ of *The Texas Chainsaw Massacre*. Great movie that still stands up today. Not a whole lot to say though, since I'd seen it before. 


On Thursday I decided to check out the 1986 movie *The Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2* for the first time. I'd never been particularly interested in watching it until now, but watching House of 1000 Corpses, The Devil's Rejects, and 3 From Hell earlier this month, I figured I might as well finally get around to this so that I could see Bill Moseley's performance as Chop Top. I thought it was okay, so-so. I can see both why a lot of people would dislike it and what others see in it that has raised it to cult classic consideration, but I lean more on the side that doesn't find it all that great. 

On Friday, I decided to revisit the _original 1977 version_ of *Suspiria* and the 1980 movie *Inferno*, both by Dario Argento. Suspiria is a yearly watch for me in October, so I figured now or never since there are other things I associate more with Halloween and it's rapidly approaching. I figured I might as well revisit Inferno as well since it's basically a sequel to Suspiria as part of his Three Mothers trilogy. 

On Saturday I watched the 1979 movie *Phantasm* and the 1988 movie *Phantasm II*, both by Don Coscarelli, with some friends. I've seen all of the Phantasm movies and enjoy the series for the most part, so I wanted to share the series with my friends since we've been getting together to watch some things throughout October. We also watched the original 1988 version of *Night of the Demons* by Kevin S. Tenney afterward to finish out the night because it's fun and I figured we ought to end the night on something Halloween-related. Happy to say that they enjoyed all three. 

Finally, tonight, I revisited the 1988 movie *Killer Klowns from Outer Space*, by the Chiodo Brothers. Good fun. 

Unfortunately couldn't watch any other movies today, but hoping to cram a bunch into the next few final days of October.


----------



## Valzed

I finally watched a movie that didn't have kaiju in it! My husband & I watched Bohemian Rhapsody on Saturday night. We're both huge fans of Queen so we were both interested in seeing the movie. We really enjoyed it. Rami Malek did a wonderful job portraying Freddie Mercury. I don't want to give anything away in case others plan on watching it but I will say if you're even just a passing fan of Queen you should try to give this a watch.


----------



## Bcat

Psycho. always fun.


----------



## joombo

The Circle. 
Pretty good for one-off viewing but it's not something I'd watch again. It initially hooked my interest due to Hanks being in it.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Malificent Mistress of Evil. Really good movie, I would highly recommend it. If you haven't seen the first Malificent movie, watch that first.


----------



## joombo

Terminator: Dark Fate. 7/10
A good reboot/sequel and far better than the last 3 films, which this ignores. It really felt like a T2 sequel, in terms of the look and direction/production.


----------



## DaisyFan

_Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark_

I was not fond of horror movies, but this movie was very good. I have yet to read a book of the same name.


----------



## Saylor

I got to see Portrait of a Lady on Fire earlier today! I haven't stopped thinking about it since I got home. I loved it so much.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sixth sense


----------



## Snowesque

*Midsommar*

I think I prefer Hereditary more as the films have a similar vibe. Aside from that the film is very visually pleasing and detailed. It is definitely one of the better films as of late.


----------



## John Wick

Halloween of course.


----------



## Bcat

^same. The original Halloween


----------



## Nicole.

Insidious, 

Going to be watching chapter 3 tomorrow night with my house mate.


----------



## Alienfish

_In the Mood for Love_ (2000)

Soooooooo awesome. One of the most heart-breakingly beautiful movies there is... sooooo good watch it now!


----------



## John Wick

Bcat said:


> ^same. The original Halloween



Yeah. I like the new one apart from the absurd retcon, yet again!

Strode will always be Michael Myers' sister to me.


----------



## AlyssaAC

The remake of the Lion King (on dvd of course). It was actually pretty good for being realistic.


----------



## Mayor Monday

Flying Tiger, Hidden Dragon. Excellent movie!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

_Gemini Man. _

I thought it was cool.


----------



## chocopug

I watched Hocus Pocus on Halloween. So good


----------



## John Wick

Nicole. said:


> Insidious,
> 
> Going to be watching chapter 3 tomorrow night with my house mate.



I bought Chapter 4 "The Last Key" not long ago.
Tis good.


----------



## Naekoya

just watched Toy Story 4.. and my heart (╥﹏╥) my childhood memories growing up watching this movie <3


----------



## MrMister5555

El Camino: A Breaking Bad movie. I liked it a lot. To any Breaking Bad fans. Really gave some good closure for Jessie


----------



## Nicole.

John Wick said:


> I bought Chapter 4 "The Last Key" not long ago.
> Tis good.



Didn't get round to watching that, got half way through chapter 3 after the second one and wasn't well impressed as the first two. Just couldn't get into it. The films do remind me a lot of the Conjuring films where the story is sort of told backwards. 

Watched Christmas with the Kranks last night


----------



## joombo

Parasite 7/10
Korean dark comedy, drama with a bit of horror. One of the better films I've seen recently.


----------



## John Wick

Nicole. said:


> Didn't get round to watching that, got half way through chapter 3 after the second one and wasn't well impressed as the first two. Just couldn't get into it. The films do remind me a lot of the Conjuring films where the story is sort of told backwards.
> 
> Watched Christmas with the Kranks last night



I much prefer The Conjuring movies. Lots of scares and decent stories.

Insidious is a little tame.

I don't like Anabelle even though it's part of The Conjuring franchise.
It isn't scary and a little boring.

The Nun was good though.


----------



## seeds

I watched this movie called "Fractured" and it was really confusing and messed up lmao. I would really recommend watching it if you like mysteries / suspenseful movies C;


----------



## Snowesque

*Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark*

A fun watch! I wonder if there will be more eventually.


----------



## Bcat

Silver bullet. It was ok, just right on the cusp of being good


----------



## Valzed

I watched another non-Godzilla/giant monster movie! I'm on a roll. lol!

My family & I watched "Annabelle" on Halloween. We liked it a lot. We really like the Conjuring series. I haven't seen all of them yet though.


----------



## SublimeDonut

the s?o paulo international film festival ended with a screening of 1920's robert wiene's the cabinet of doctor caligari! good thing it was outdoors, projected on a wall of a big park, cause inside a cinema there would surely be too many people wanting to see it and too little room. 
it was my first exposure to german expressionism and i loved it! planning to see metropolis next.


----------



## Alienfish

SublimeDonut said:


> the s?o paulo international film festival ended with a screening of 1920's robert wiene's the cabinet of doctor caligari! good thing it was outdoors, projected on a wall of a big park, cause inside a cinema there would surely be too many people wanting to see it and too little room.
> it was my first exposure to german expressionism and i loved it! planning to see metropolis next.



ahhhh caligari and metropolis are both soooo good (former film student nerd here haha)  enjoy!


----------



## Zura

Last night I witnessed Youjo Senki's movie, a masterpiece


----------



## Elveira

The last movie I watched was IT Chapter 2 two weekends ago. I watched the prequel on the same day too as a way to get into the Halloween mood.


----------



## Buttonsy

I finally watched Ladybird, I was a little nervous cuz I heard a lot of hype and sometimes movies don't really live up to their hype, but this was actually really good!!


----------



## Chicha

I watched Aladdin 2019 last night. The actor playing Aladdin felt too stiff and awkward. It was _painful_ to watch the party scene; I felt second hand embarrassment ndfbjk Jafar also felt lacking. The actress playing Jasmine was the best part. Will Smith was decent, but I don't think anyone could surpass Robin Williams. The singing in the live action movie was okay at best. It didn't have the charisma and fun the animated version did.

I also didn't like how Jafar didn't say "Prince A-boo-boo"


----------



## Cheryll

The last movie I've seen was just last night of Exit. It was funny but scary though. owo I liked how it went from family shaming to straight up action movie. :3


----------



## John Wick

Grease.

It was on Foxtel.

I was bored out of my skull so I watched it. O_O


----------



## Sweetley

I watched Paul today, that movie with the two guys and the alien. It's so crazy and silly, I like it.


----------



## Squidward

Purry said:


> I watched Paul today, that movie with the two guys and the alien. It's so crazy and silly, I like it.



That movie is so funny, I've seen it like 3 times at least and absolutely loved it! Now I feel like watching it again lmao


----------



## Nunnafinga

I saw The Peanuts Movie from 2015.It's mostly an updated rehash of the Peanuts holiday specials and older movies but it was surprisingly good.I believe this is the first Peanuts movie/special done with computer animation and it's kind of weird to see things like the fuzz of Snoopy's fur and the crinkly hair on Charlie Brown and Linus.The voice acting is really good.....almost as good as the original specials from the 60's.


----------



## Ryumia

The last movie that I've seen was Terminator: Dark Fate. It was an interesting movie and I had a good time watching the movie.


----------



## Soigne

doctor sleep. utter trash


----------



## joombo

Dr Sleep - I went in having not read any reviews and with rather low expectations. As a fan of the original, I was interested to see how the story was continued and built upon. Although not on a par with its predecessor, I thought it was a superb film and well worth a watch. 7/10.


----------



## John Wick

Delirium was on TV.
It was ok.


----------



## mogyay

lighthouse, didn't rly get it but the popcorn was nice : ))


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

I saw Addams Family in theaters yesterday. Pretty good animated remake I gotta say


----------



## Mimi Cheems

*At home:* Captain Marvel

*At the theatre:* Avengers: Endgame

I loved both movies very very very much! I love Captain Marvel because... Brie Larson is just empowering to me. I adore her, she’s so gorgeous and she portrayed Carol Danvers extremely well. I miss my Captain Marvel charm necklace... it’s trapped in the depths of my bedroom :c

And Endgame was sooo beautiful. I can watch it over and over and over. Although it was a fair amount of time ago, it was still good. I don’t remember seeing any other movies in theaters after Endgame, so... oof.​


----------



## John Wick

Mission Impossible 3. It was the only decent thing on Foxtel last night.


----------



## John Wick

Bill and Ted's Excellent Advenure.

On the idiot box right now.


----------



## seliph

i watched the intruder and those were 2 hours of my life i'll never get back


----------



## Oblivia

Midsommar. Recommended if you enjoy *very* odd and avant-garde horror movies with lots of easily missed symbolism. That said, the cinematography was as stunning as it gets and I'd almost give it another watch just for that alone.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I watched an almost 2 hour long fan film that was supposed to be a kind of sequel to Zootopia.  The animation wasn't great but the story was surprisingly good.


----------



## rosabelle

Ready player one on HBO.

Ok movie, ig. I like the opening and ending song featured on the movie.


----------



## Snowesque

_The King_; just something for me to watch, I appreciated the style of fighting.


----------



## cornimer

Me and my family have a thing where we watch a different Hallmark Christmas movie every night in November and December because it's really funny to see how they're all the same (we get entertainment from bad things...it's the same reason we watch The Bachelor). So the last movie I've seen is _Lucky Christmas_.


----------



## Raayzx

Watched Charlie's Angels and Doctor Sleep few days ago.


----------



## Sophie23

Jumanji welcome to the jungle - very funny film lol XD

It’s on Netflix


----------



## WeiMoote

If MST3K riffs are allowed... _The Crawling Eye_? ^_^


----------



## Beanz

Maleficent: Mistress of Evil in the theater it was good but tbh a little scary lol


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

The Shining, and then Doctor Sleep. The latter dragged my emotions all over the place. Still, both were good.


----------



## John Wick

The Conjuring. I have all the movies but that's the best of the bunch so far. The Nun was good.


----------



## dedenne

a silent voice

was def a masterpiece


----------



## Psydye

JoJo Rabbit I think? Pretty good!


----------



## Emolga59

The Emoji Movie. It's... something. Something, interesting. For some reason I liked it though. A lot of people don't like it that much though.


----------



## Snowesque

_Klaus_

Such a beautiful film... I hope this becomes a classic everyone watches on Christmas morning!


----------



## John Wick

Beetlejuice.

On Foxtel.

Blast from the past.


----------



## Ryumia

So... The last movie that I've seen is Frozen II. This was the movie that I really wanted to see once I saw a trailer of the movie on YouTube. My sister wanted to go at an earlier time to watch the movie, but I didn't want to get up early to go watch it. We ended up watching the movie around the 10 am time slot. Anyways... I had a great time watching the movie and enjoyed hearing some of the songs.


----------



## John Wick

The Martian with Matt Damon.

That was fantastic.
Best movie I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Imbri

Wife vs. Secretary. I love classic movies.


----------



## Soigne

frozen 2 lol


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

The Matrix, as my dad decided to watch it. Gives me bad existential crises, but it's still good. Who could hate the metal detector scene?


----------



## John Wick

MarzipanDragyn said:


> The Matrix, as my dad decided to watch it. Gives me bad existential crises, but it's still good. Who could hate the metal detector scene?



One of my all time favorites that they ruined (in my opinion) with Matrix Revolutions. 


Just watched Game Night again.
What a great movie.
Made me feel good.


----------



## Nooblord

Finally watched Avengers Endgame with my Disney+ 7 day trial.


----------



## Saylor

I caught Parasite today before it leaves theaters. I loved it.


----------



## AutumnWillow

In the theater: Toy Story 4

At home: Shrek Forever After

Ironically both are the 4th movies in their series.


----------



## Snowesque

_Once Upon a Time ... in Hollywood_

Definitely a slow burn film even for Tarantino's standards.
I watched already knowing of the subject matter, but I got pleasantly suprised in the end!


----------



## joombo

Mile 22 - 7/10

Mark Whalberg in this high speed action flick. An interesting ending (see spoiler) and some good action and fight scenes make for a pretty good movie.


----------



## spookyaleks

In Theater: Frozen II

At home: Star Wars: A New Hope


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Watched Get Out today: talk about mentally messed up, hoo boy...
I mean, it was good, don't get me wrong! (Although, it did suck when our TV decided to crap out on one of the best parts...) I just get really angry at certain characters--because I know there are people out there who act just like them, if not worse, and it makes me mad that I can't fix that problem. What can I say, I feel things strongly ': D

At the very least, our main guy escaped and gave those psychos what was coming to them!


----------



## Soigne

earthquake bird. it was...sad


----------



## ILikeFroakies

Cinemas: Charlie's Angels
Home: Men In Black International


----------



## John Wick

I watched The Martian again.

That is SO good! ^_^


----------



## chocopug

I watched Nosferatu (the 1922 classic). Such a good film, and Orlok is so creepy.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I saw rocketman recently, I wanted to see it in the cinema but I didn’t get the chance. I loved the film, I enjoyed it a lot more than bohemian rhapsody tbh.


----------



## Soigne

i watched let it snow after thanksgiving dinner and it was so heartwarming. i don't remember the novel too much, but i remember enjoying it as well.


----------



## Alienfish

_Surname Viet Given Name Nam_ (1989)

Art/experimental documentary about the Vietnamese women's role in society then and now. I really enjoyed it, but it's pretty sad to how they "have" to live in my opinion. Sure the documentary itself took no literal stance other than letting them tell their stories and such but it would have been interesting to see more criticism (sometimes it was a bit too bland "accepting" it) but all and all it was enjoyable and I definitely want to see more of the director's things!

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Surname Viet Given Name Nam_ (1989)

Art/experimental documentary about the Vietnamese women's role in society then and now. I really enjoyed it, but it's pretty sad to how they "have" to live in my opinion. Sure the documentary itself took no literal stance other than letting them tell their stories and such but it would have been interesting to see more criticism (sometimes it was a bit too bland "accepting" it) but all and all it was enjoyable and I definitely want to see more of the director's things!


----------



## Circus

I watched the Bee Movie yesterday. Truly a cinematic wonder, one of the best films to ever grace mankind with its glory.


----------



## Cynicat

Portrait de la jeune fille en feu and it 100% destroyed me


----------



## Alienfish

Snowesque said:


> _Once Upon a Time ... in Hollywood_
> 
> Definitely a slow burn film even for Tarantino's standards.
> I watched already knowing of the subject matter, but I got pleasantly suprised in the end!



That is like his best film lol where he could be somewhat unique and not steal from everyone else ... but yeah I enjoyed it as well and the soundtrack was great.


----------



## John Wick

Annabelle Comes Home.

It was better than the other boring Annabelle movies, though The Conjuring one and two, and The Nun were all great.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I watched Ford v Ferrari today. A really great movie!


----------



## Halloqueen

I watched the 1988 movie *Heathers* by Michael Lehmann for the first time tonight. It wasn't at all what I had expected it was going to be going on. I enjoyed it, it's a good movie and I can see why it appears to be well-regarded.


----------



## Oldcatlady

A bit late but I just watched the Joker movie yesterday. It’s probably my favourite movie in a long time, granted I don’t watch that many of them lol


----------



## Hat'

Well now it's Frozen II! It was amazing!


----------



## KnoxUK

Oldcatlady said:


> A bit late but I just watched the Joker movie yesterday. It’s probably my favourite movie in a long time, granted I don’t watch that many of them lol



Would you recommend it to a person who isn't into batman? the premise in the trailers has definitely sparked my interest.


----------



## LadyDestani

KnoxUK said:


> Would you recommend it to a person who isn't into batman? the premise in the trailers has definitely sparked my interest.



You don't need to be into Batman to enjoy the Joker movie. There are a few tie-ins, but this movie stands alone and isn't like a superhero/supervillain movie at all.

Case in point, my brother dragged my mom and my aunt to go see it and they both loved it. It's really more of a psychological drama than anything else.


----------



## KnoxUK

LadyDestani said:


> You don't need to be into Batman to enjoy the Joker movie. There are a few tie-ins, but this movie stands alone and isn't like a superhero/supervillain movie at all.
> 
> Case in point, my brother dragged my mom and my aunt to go see it and they both loved it. It's really more of a psychological drama than anything else.



That's good to hear, I was worried that you needed to be familiar with batman lore to know what's going on. I've been trying to drag my family into watching it too!


----------



## Ilovesteiner

Santa Who,cheesy but enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## John Wick

Happy Death Day and Happy Death Day 2u.

I liked them.


----------



## Sophie23

White Christmas lol


----------



## Oldcatlady

KnoxUK said:


> Would you recommend it to a person who isn't into batman? the premise in the trailers has definitely sparked my interest.




yes!! i've never watched batman and don't particularly care about DC and marvel movies LOL


----------



## John Wick

I'm watching Face/Off.


----------



## Peg

Watched Avengers: Endgame at home yesterday.


----------



## John Wick

I enjoyed Happy Death Day 2u enough that I was curious about the first one, so I bought that, and watched it today.

Wasn't bad at all.

Better than a lot of others that have come out in this genre.

It was entertaining.


----------



## KeatAlex

Free Guy

and at home, Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle


----------



## Snowesque

_Frozen 2_... A nice watch, but it just felt not very thought out.


----------



## grooviestbaby

Nightmare Before Christmas!! It was my first time watching it :') I know, I'm a little late.... XD


----------



## mirrormirror

John Wick: Chapter 3 – Parabellum and oh my god, it's so good! Can't wait for the fourth installment!


----------



## Bcat

Wizard of Oz!


----------



## MrMister5555

I honestly can't remember XD I don't binge movies like I used to. I think it was Manhunt with the director John Woo. I liked the movie, but it was only average. 5 or 6 out of 10. I usually love John Woo films though. Yeah it was Definitely the latest movie I watched and that was almost 3 months ago.


----------



## Peg

Watched The Nightmare Before Christmas at home today.


----------



## cIementine

marriage story! i'd really been looking forward to it and i loved it, definitely my favourite film of this year and one of my overall favourites.


----------



## Justaharpy

The last movie I've seen is grave of the fireflies on hulu, it really lives up to its name as the saddest studio ghibil flim. In theaters i dont remember I havent gone to the theaters in a love time.


----------



## Peg

Watched "A Christmas Story" at home today.


----------



## tobi!

Frozen 2.

Planning to find some movie to watch as I hatch a million Pokemon eggs trying to get a shiny


----------



## bae-blade

I went to see Frozen 2 in theatres a couple days ago and I thought it was great! The imagery was so beautiful


----------



## Peg

Watched It's a Wonderful Life at home yesterday.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched 6 Underground at home today. It was exactly what I expected...an easy-to-watch action movie. Nothing spectacular but fun nonetheless.


----------



## joombo

The Machinist. Strange movie about someone who suffers insomnia and starts hallucinating, from what I could tell. Not bad but I was expecting better. 7/10.


----------



## Peg

Watched Holiday Inn at home yesterday.


----------



## Mokuren

The third movie from netflix a christmas prince. I don't know but my boyfriend want to watch it every year xD It's not the best movie but it's okay. I am trying to get into the christmas mood ^^


----------



## joombo

Fast and a Furious: Hobbs and Shaw - 7/10

Good fun to watch, you know what to expect. Actually better than the the last couple of stand alone films in the franchise.


----------



## Chicken Tender

Midsummer 5/10

I have mixed feelings about it.. honestly i enjoyed hereditary way more than midsummer.


----------



## isabll

Klaus and it was great! Such a cute little movie, almost made me excited about Christmas lol. It's on Netflix if you guys want to check it out!


----------



## Snowesque

_*Doctor Sleep*_ -- I watched it on a whim as I saw the trailer when I went to see _Joker_. Some things a little inconsistent but I actually cared about characters to a degree. That rarely happens for me so I was suprised!


----------



## joombo

Dora and the Lost City of Gold.
Very enjoyable and funny. If people were even 1/10th as nice and friendly as the main character the world would be a lot better for it.


----------



## John Wick

Game Night again.
A real feel good movie.


----------



## moonbyu

home alone 2. a good christmas movie.


----------



## LadyDestani

Not sure if it counts as a movie, but I watched How the Grinch Stole Christmas (1966) about 5 or 6 times on a loop while wrapping Christmas presents today.


----------



## Soigne

the king. it was pretty ok


----------



## nintendofan85

_Star Wars: Rise of Skywalker._


----------



## AlyssaAC

Jumungi (or however you spell it) The Next Level. It was OK, but not as funny as the first one and the story was kinda blah.


----------



## Tianna

In theaters, I saw Frozen 2, which by the way is AMAZING GO SEE IT!

And at home, I watched Steven Universe The Movie. Freaking sad. I cried so much. But also worth watching if you're in the SU fandom. <33


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Rise of Skywalker... meh its ok


----------



## John Wick

The Game. (Michael Douglas)

Good movie.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit

The grinch

also frozen ii. good sequel


----------



## Chris

I watched _Bumblebee_ and _Little_ over the weekend. Enjoyed both!


----------



## Sophie23

I saw Frozen 2 yesterday


----------



## Nougat

Watching Star Wars Episode VIII again as we speak as we'll be going to the The Rise Of Skywalker this week! Pretty excited about it.


----------



## Chipl95

I saw Frozen 2 last week and I loved it!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched the 2018 version of The Grinch at home on Netflix.  I am a huge fan of the original 1966 version so I'm pretty critical of any remakes.  With that said, I thought it was alright.  I still prefer the original animated film by a lot, but there were moments that I liked in this version.  There were scenes that made me laugh and scenes that gave me a hint of that sentimental feeling, it just didn't compare to the original in my opinion.


----------



## Nooblord

I finally watched Klaus, one of the best Christmas movies I’ve seen in a long time. If you have Netflix, highly recommend it.


----------



## maple22

The Year Without a Santa Claus (on Christmas Eve)


----------



## Hanami

Home Alone 2. I think I watched it when I was a kid because some parts seemed familiar. Some things didn't add up, but still an enjoyable classic and it was nice to see bits of NY in the 90s.


----------



## Sophie23

Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker


----------



## Nougat

Mayor-Hermione Granger said:


> Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker



Oh yay! Did you also cry.. a lot? I did


----------



## matt

Jigsaw


----------



## Psydye

District 9.


----------



## lord

I watched half of bongwater lastnight but i fellasleep :< that movie has a sweet soundtrack


----------



## Sophie23

Nougat said:


> Oh yay! Did you also cry.. a lot? I did



Not really


----------



## Soigne

i watched rosemary's baby last night for the first time


----------



## John Wick

I watched Happy Death Day 1 and 2u again.
I get a laugh out of it.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

I saw Cats, unfortunately. I have this monthly pay cinema pass which lets me see as many movies as I want, and I thought I'd go see it since by this point I've seen so many movies that the monthly fee is significantly less than paying individually. Essentially the film was free.

Oh boy do I regret it.


----------



## rianne

_Cats._

My ma wanted to see it.


----------



## PugLovex

i took a trip down memory lane and decided to watch some monster high tonight lol ^^


----------



## Hal

Dragon Ball Super: Broly (2nd Time)


----------



## cIementine

i saw little women with a friend!! i loved it a lot.


----------



## Nicole.

Watched Daddy day care last night, wasn't feeling very well so I fancied a light-hearted film which did the trick.


----------



## Soigne

ex machina


----------



## Midoriya

Watched The Polar Express at home with my mom last night because she hadn’t seen it before.  I cried during the ending, but not because of the ending.  The ending was good.  I just cried because I realized the last time I watched the movie was when I was a kid.

But then Zura showed me the Drift Express meme that I had never seen before and I laughed a bunch so it’s all good.


----------



## LadyDestani

We just signed up for Disney+ so today I watched The Hunchback of Notre Dame for the first time.  I recently read the book, and obviously the book has a lot more depth to it, but the movie was still fun and enjoyable.  A lot of scenes were changed, of course, to make them palatable for a younger age group, but there were still plenty of nods towards the original work.  I very much preferred the character of Esmeralda in the movie over the book.  I hated the silly love-struck Esmeralda from the book, so it was nice to see her with a little backbone and sass even if she did still love the idiot Phoebus over the kind Quasimodo.  Although Phoebus was portrayed in a much better light in the movie, too.


----------



## Alyx

Well, the last movie I decided I could possibly sit through was probably Ralph Breaks the Internet. I was underwhelmed and kept cringing. I mean, it isn't a bad film, it's actually pretty good and got me laughing at some things, but oof. Some things were too much lol


----------



## cIementine

i watched scott pilgrim vs the world last night ! it got added to uk netflix recently.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Secret Life of Pets 2 on Netflix.  It was fun and cute.


----------



## glasspandabear

The Steven Universe movie I think? I don’t watch movies too often. It was really good although I haven’t watched Steven Universe Future. I’m not very into the show as much as I used to be, I just kind of lost interest over time. I might get around to it eventually!


----------



## Licorice

The new star wars movie. I knew it wasn't going to be great but then they killed off Kylo Ren. I want to fight Disney.


----------



## joombo

Downsizing

Seen it before but it's a concept that I find brilliant.
Shame the last third just ruins it


----------



## FluffyWolfieQwQ

I last watched the movie The End Game awhile ago.


----------



## Spongebob

Rewatched Moana for the first time since I saw it in theaters, a lot more fun than I remember it being :O it goes pretty beat for beat in some spots but there's some real fun moments in the film.


----------



## Soigne

little women


----------



## Snowesque

_Maleficent: Mistress of Evil_


Spoiler: Spoilers and Discussion



Suffers _greatly_ from the Disney sequel problem. As soon as the queen was introduced I knew what was coming. I have to say my favorite part of the film was more into Maleficent's history and where she came from, though little was explained about it. That, and the costume design. There is one part of the film where the queen insults Malificent for covering her horns during the pre-marital dinner, saying it made her look cowardly? I do not really see that in this. I know this film is fantasy based, but for the general time period and for politeness, modesty would be seen as empowering and a sign of dignity. If I recall correctly though the queen's hatred of the fae is very purposeless so I guess that is the reasoning? I could literally go on and on about this film.

Anyway, I felt as if Maleficent spoke maybe 20 words tops which was disappointing.
Her English accent was so well done in the first movie.


----------



## nintendofan85

_Knives Out._


----------



## Mayor Monday

A drama/fantasy anime called 'Color Full'. A family member and I watched it on a whim, since it looked interesting, despite the fact we never watch animes. It was very intriguing, but I don't know what to think of it. I can confidently say I've never watched a film like that.


----------



## Beanz

Starwars the rise of skywalker


----------



## CasualWheezer

American Psycho.


----------



## JellyLu

_Dark Waters_
I enjoyed it! Gives you something a little scary to think about.


----------



## deSPIRIA

the rise of skywalker. the more i think about it the messier it gets, i liked a few small details but thats about it.


----------



## Soigne

so i watched this movie last night called SiREN, let me tell you.

do not watch this movie. it was genuinely the worst


----------



## Azrael

The Rise of Skywalker. 

I enjoyed it. Do I feel like they could have done a few things better or differently? Sure. But mostly it’s just personal preference for me.


----------



## Halloqueen

The movie I watched most recently was the 2017 British movie *Anna and the Apocalypse* by John McPhail. It's a Christmas musical movie featuring a zombie outbreak. I found it to be pretty enjoyable. Probably something I'll try to get around to watching again this next Christmas. Who knows though, I also intended to rewatch 2015's Krampus and the original 1974 version of Black Christmas, but time did not permit me to get around to them for the holiday season. I also got addicted to Stardew Valley, so yeah, that contributed to not having as much time for movies.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched The Black Cauldron at home on Disney+. It was one of the few Disney movies that I don't recall ever watching as a child. It had some dark themes and cute characters, but I was surprised at how bad the animation was at certain points. It was worse than some of their older movies. Still, it was an enjoyable story and Gurgi won my heart.


----------



## Snowesque

LadyDestani said:


> Today I watched The Black Cauldron at home on Disney+. It was one of the few Disney movies that I don't recall ever watching as a child. It had some dark themes and cute characters, but I was surprised at how bad the animation was at certain points. It was worse than some of their older movies. Still, it was an enjoyable story and Gurgi won my heart.



Some scenes are just inconsistent unfortunately as cuts were put in place or the scene speed was edited. The scenes were either deemed too conversational or violent. I watched *this video* a while back that goes more in-depth about. Despite that though, the movie is still very enjoyable as you have said!


----------



## CasualWheezer

I just watched frozen 2 with some friends at the theater. To be honest, I wasn't really paying attention when I saw the first one, but this one was a pretty good movie. I don't know if it was me, but it did feel a bit on the short side but there were some parts that almost had me crying, and that right there is definitely a good movie at the very least.


----------



## isabll

My first movie of 2020 was Jojo Rabbit! It was great, I genuinely laughed at some of the absurdity and even cried during certain scenes. Taika Waititi is amazing, I love his movies immensely.


----------



## Imbri

_George of the Jungle_. I was looking for something light yesterday while I was knitting. And Brendan Fraser in a "buttflap" is not hard to look at.


----------



## HistoryH22

I saw _1917_ last week. Really well done WW1 flick.


----------



## joombo

Hidden Figures

The real(ish) story of three black women who worked for NASA at a time of racial segregation. Heart warming and feel good, whilst still casting light on the ugly history of race relations in the US.

Worth a watch 8/10


----------



## Imbri

joombo said:


> Hidden Figures
> 
> The real(ish) story of three black women who worked for NASA at a time of racial segregation. Heart warming and feel good, whilst still casting light on the ugly history of race relations in the US.
> 
> Worth a watch 8/10



I haven't seen the movie, but I read the book. The movie is on my list.


----------



## KeatAlex

Dolittle

Not bad, the trailer really didn't make me want to see it, but being an AMC stubs member I had extra tickets. Glad I caught it!


----------



## moonbyu

i just watched carrie (1976) it's so scary! the actors and actresses really outdid themselves.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

Watched Ford vs Ferrari and was pleasantly surprised. Being a motorsport fan I was a bit worried as to what the trailers showed but the film was actually very good


----------



## uwuzumakii

I watched _Godzilla, King of the Monsters!_ today. I quite enjoyed it, but I still prefer the original movie better.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Zootopia. 

I really liked it.


----------



## carackobama

I watched the new Little Women adaption this morning and I loved it!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

"Underwater". I thought it was alright.


----------



## Zerous

I can't remember the last time I went to the cinema, but the last movie I watched was that live action dora movie hahaha


----------



## dedenne

weathering with you

it was so beautiful i absolutely loved it


----------



## Winona

Parasite, and I really loved it.


----------



## Sophie23

The queen’s corgi...


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Tangled at home. Not a bad movie. Maximus is awesome!


----------



## Lavamaize

Star Wars the Rise of Skywalker. It was an okay movie. I still think the best star wars movie Disney has made was Rouge One.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I just recently watched "Everything is Illuminated". It started off so funny but towards the end there was one scene that got really disturbing, it was a pretty sad movie but I loved it.


----------



## Soigne

10 cloverfield lane


----------



## deSPIRIA

resolution. it was interesting, a little confusing but id probably understand it a lot better if i rewatched it


----------



## John Wick

Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## Blue Triangles

In Bruges


----------



## honeyaura

I think the students were watching a movie called Dolphin Tail or something yesterday? Was half watching while organizing papers.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched The Sword in the Stone at home.  I don't believe I ever saw it when I was growing up or if I did, I was too young to remember it.  I do remember the Mad Madam Mim part, but I'm sure I've seen clips of that all over the place.  It was a cute movie.  I loved the part with the squirrels, but felt so sorry for the little female squirrel.  She seemed heartbroken.


----------



## John Wick

Men in Black: International.

It sucked.

You can't replace Tommy and Will.


----------



## lord

Clerks, best movie.


----------



## Imbri

Dolittle. It was fun, and for myself, it was nice to see a movie that didn't trigger my panic attack response to violence. I've been a fan of RDJ for years, so seeing him was good. I had forgotten that Michael Sheen was in it, so was pleasantly surprised at his character. Oh, and the boy who played Stubbins was really quite good.


----------



## Mayor Monday

Godzilla: King of the Monsters!!!

_It was boss_- just like all the other Godzilla movies I've seen, lol.


----------



## John Wick

Curse of La Llorona.


----------



## Yuni

Promare! I watched it twice last October and have yet to watch anything since. Still play the sound track once weekly at the very least.


----------



## seliph

i saw "ma" which started out decent but the ending and the premise were so incredibly dumb. thankfully i really like octavia spencer so i wasn't as disappointed as i easily could have been


----------



## tokkio

Snowpiercer. Such a great movie, unsurprisingly, since Bong Joonho is an amazing filmmaker with a great attention to details. So far the only films of his that I've watched are The Host, Parasite, and now this, but I'll binge watch the the rest of his films once finals are done.


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Frozen 2 just before Christmas (wow, it's been ages!)


----------



## RETSAMDET

I watched The King's Speech on Netflix last night. I saw it once on a plane years ago, but had a sudden urge to watch it again.

As for actual theater-going, I saw Star Wars Episode IX in theaters in mid-January. I'm not really a fan of the new trilogy, but my ticket was free, and at least now I've seen it and can discuss it. It's the first main-series Star Wars movie I haven't seen on launch day since Episode II, and the only one I've ever waited a month to see (outside of the original trilogy, which predates me).


----------



## joombo

Alita :Battle Angel

I watched this last night and I really did enjoy it
9/10


----------



## tokkio

Uncut Gems. It was good but dammit I was so stressed out the whole time I was watching it. It's also the first time I've seen Adam Sandler act seriously/not in a comedy so that's new.


----------



## tokkio

Midsommar. The movie felt like a nightmare. Nothing scary, but it was definitely unsettling and disturbing. The cinematography, set design, costume design.. everything was so well crafted and directed. I'm amazed that the movie was able to be unsettling despite the bright and "calming" setting. Definitely not for the faint of heart. 

Currently reading more into this, and it's really cool how the director really gave attention to details such as subtly including references to real rituals and cult events, as well as foreshadowing the events in the movie.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Experimenter: The Stanley Milgram Story. We watched it for Psychology class throughout this past week and until yesterday.


----------



## John Wick

Unsane.

It wasn't too bad.
Passed the time away.


----------



## RainbowGrace

In the cinema was Into the Spiderverse, which I adored! I'm not really big on seeing things at cinemas but it was absolutely worth it to see it on the big screen. At home, I think it was the Steven Universe movie? Which my friend really wanted me to see... I thought it was ok, but not really my style.


----------



## VillageDuck

Both me and the girlfriend had a day off today (a rare thing as we work in different industries with different schedules), so we got cosy under a blanket on the sofa and watched _Kiki's Delivery Service_. It was a super comfy time.

Been slowing introducing her to the Ghibli series, trying to go in release order. Only one we skipped over is _Grave of the Fireflies_ as we'll need to be emotionally ready.


----------



## faiiryvent

the last movie i saw was frozen ii; i?ve wanted to see it since it came out in november but only managed to watch it about a week or so ago; it was good and the soundtrack was good (?into the unknown? is better than ?let it go? imo) but i definitely liked the first one more lol


----------



## mogyay

tokkio said:


> Midsommar. The movie felt like a nightmare. Nothing scary, but it was definitely unsettling and disturbing. The cinematography, set design, costume design.. everything was so well crafted and directed. I'm amazed that the movie was able to be unsettling despite the bright and "calming" setting. Definitely not for the faint of heart.
> 
> Currently reading more into this, and it's really cool how the director really gave attention to details such as subtly including references to real rituals and cult events, as well as foreshadowing the events in the movie.



i love midsommar, i think it's a masterpiece tbh, hereditary as well

i saw 1917 last week, amazing n rly cinematic, horribly sad but i guess i could have guessed that


----------



## oath2order

Star Wars 9.

I have previously watched no other before.


----------



## Farobi

Parasite. Very eye opening and the cinematography and themes were top notch


----------



## LadyDestani

I saw Birds of Prey in the theater with my husband tonight.


----------



## Midoriya

Just finished watching Howl’s Moving Castle by Studio Ghibli for movie night along with some of the other members of TA-DA.  I hadn’t watched a Studio Ghibli film since I was very young, Spirited Away, and didn’t really watch the whole thing either.  Suffice it to say Howl’s Moving Castle is a beautiful film.


----------



## lazyislander

I'm pretty sure it was Dazed and Confused but I can't quite remember  lmao


----------



## Celinalia

just re-watched the hunger games again and cried a lot  the latest movie that i watched for the first time was the maze runner. never got the chance to watch it before. it was great and i'm currently looking for the sequels


----------



## lazyislander

Last night I watched this movie called Ride with Bella Thorne... It was not good lol kinda funny, tho.


----------



## xara

frozen II - not as good as the first one imo but i think i liked the soundtrack more? into the unknown was a bop tbh lol


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I watched the Shopkins Wild Style movie last night. It's cute! I really hope I can see the Sonic movie and Trolls 2!


----------



## lazyislander

I watched Tau on Netflix last night! LOVED it.


----------



## Shawna

I saw Toy Story 4 last night.
Man, I love having Disney+! <333


----------



## sauceisis

Parasite!! It was so good I definitely recommend it!


----------



## John Wick

I watched John Wick Chapter 2 again.

I needed some uplifting righteous kills.


----------



## lazyislander

The Discovery! Really good movie, little twists all throughout. Kept my attention!


----------



## SandiBeaches

Saw the Gentlemen at the pics. Watched jumanji at home.


----------



## SublimeDonut

In theathers, Robert Eggers' The Lighthouse which I'm still not over
At home, Roman Polanski's Fahrenheit 451 which is also bae


----------



## MissShema

I watched Parasite! Gosh it was really good!


----------



## John Wick

Destination Wedding.

Some of it was really clever, but what sad sacks they are. :-/


----------



## rianne

Sonic the Hedgehog.


----------



## SheepMareep

Alita: battle angel
I loved it!! c:


----------



## xara

i watched extremely wicked, shockingly evil and vile tonight; it was uh ... interesting lmao


----------



## carackobama

I watched To All The Boys: P.S. I Still Love You the other day - I was a big fan of the book series and loved the first movie, but this one was kind of disappointing tbh


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I think the last movie I watched was Howl's Moving Castle with friends a week ago. Really great and charming film! Truth be told, it was my first time watching it, I admittedly haven't watched a whole ton of Studio Ghibli films. As a man, Howl is who I strive to be like.


----------



## Limon

I watched Dragon Quest: Your Story with a friend. It wasn't very good and we just poked fun at it, which made it more bearable.


----------



## Buttonsy

Watched "Happy Anniversary" on Netflix, honestly kinda hated it.


----------



## John Wick

Bohemian Rhapsody (again).

Awesome.


----------



## Snowesque

_Bombshell_

Factually wobbly, but an interesting watch.


----------



## pinkfawn

Sonic the Hedgehog movie. I loved it


----------



## Saylor

I watched Portrait of a Lady on Fire again last night. I'm going to be thinking about this movie for the rest of my life


----------



## silasthevillager

I recently rewatched Office Space. I forgot how funny it was.


----------



## Noctis

Parasite. I finally had the time to watch this movie. I was dying to know what the fuss was about this movie and it all made sense. It definitely deserved all the awards. I highly recommend this movie if you haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Midoriya

Just watched Joker with some of the others in TA-DA for movie night.  Honestly, such a good and thought-provoking movie.


----------



## dragonpisces69

At the start of this month, I've seen Dr. Doolittle, and it's an amazing movie, especially if you love animals, adventure and imagination. 
On the last Friday of this month, I've planned to see Sonic, and I'm very curious about how that one will be!


----------



## Tigoma_

Gosh I haven't seen a movie for a while- I think the last one I saw at the cinema was Rise of the Skywalker, and the last I saw at home was Joker- which was really good


----------



## mogyay

i saw emma today! it was v good, i enjoyed it. if i don't see parasite this week tho i'm gonna freak


----------



## Peter

I watched _Parasite_ over the weekend. was amazing! loved every min and the atmosphere in the cinema was great too


----------



## Soigne

downhill


----------



## xara

currently rewatching easy A


----------



## Spongebob

Saw Sonic w/ friends a couple of days ago, was actually p fun and wasn't a dumpster fire. Obviously it's not high art or a great movie but I'd give it a 7/10. The best video game movie by far.


----------



## John Wick

Us. 

It wasn't bad. It had great potential, then just got a little too absurd.

It could have been a fantastic horror/thriller if they went a different route.

Still watchable though.


----------



## cornimer

cornimer said:


> Me and my family have a thing where we watch a different Hallmark Christmas movie every night in November and December because it's really funny to see how they're all the same (we get entertainment from bad things...it's the same reason we watch The Bachelor). So the last movie I've seen is _Lucky Christmas_.



Update: three months later, we are still watching Hallmark Christmas movies! We have so many left on our PVR still...last night we watched "A Christmas Duet"


----------



## mogyay

i saw parasite yesterday, holy crap it was amazing, every scene was amazing, it deserves all the praise it gets


----------



## Midoriya

Just got finished watching the anime movie A Silent Voice with the others in TA-DA for movie night.  I kept crying throughout the second half of the movie.  Honestly such a beautiful film.  10/10


----------



## Raayzx

I saw birds of prey. It was pretty badass.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I rewatched Tangled yesterday and it's still my favorite. :')



Izuku Midoriya said:


> Just got finished watching the anime movie A Silent Voice with the others in TA-DA for movie night.  I kept crying throughout the second half of the movie.  Honestly such a beautiful film.  10/10



Ah I've been wanting to watch this! Glad to see you liked it.


----------



## joey ^_^

last week i watched Birds of Prey!!!!! it was a lot of fun and margot robbie is really pretty and i have a crush on huntress because she's so awkward and cute :') not really into action movies but i liked this one!! sad that the hyena did not get more screen time but still overall 10/10


----------



## xara

29awkwardturtles said:


> last week i watched Birds of Prey!!!!! it was a lot of fun and margot robbie is really pretty and i have a crush on huntress because she's so awkward and cute :') not really into action movies but i liked this one!! sad that the hyena did not get more screen time but still overall 10/10



i’ve been wanting to see birds of prey for ages now - glad to hear its a good movie!


----------



## dedenne

i watched the sonic movie and honestly it was pretty good. the new sonic design definitely helped it a lot, i wouldnt have been able to watch it if they stuck with the original. i personally preferred detective pikachu since quite a lot of the jokes were targeted at an older audience, but my brother enjoyed it so its all fine.
i do wish they included more eater eggs tho, sonic is more than just green hill zone

- - - Post Merge - - -

also if jim carrey wasnt dr robotnic, it wouldve been awful tbh


----------



## Zane

I saw the Sonic movie with a friend last night, it wasn?t bad. A bit corny in places but I?m glad it didn?t turn out to be one of those ?so bad it?s funny? movies. The plot was pretty rushed but I think the whole film is less than 2 hrs long so that?s not too surprising. Unexpected highlight was Jim Carrey as Robotnik, never thought I?d enjoy him that much - thought he was a weird choice for the role when I saw the trailer but he won me over, lol.


----------



## horan

Theatre: Birds of Prey
Home: Lilo and Stitch


----------



## Rosewater

I watched Good Time and it was wild all the way through but also really melancholic. There were a lot of unexpected turns which was delightful since I thought it was gonna mostly be about the main character's brother in prison but it wasn't. It's a good movie, especially towards the middle through the end and Robert Pattinson has come a very long way from Twilight.


----------



## mocha.

mogyay said:


> i saw parasite yesterday, holy crap it was amazing, every scene was amazing, it deserves all the praise it gets




Second this ^

Went to see it the other day and I still think about the ending


----------



## minisam

mocha. said:


> Second this ^
> 
> Went to see it the other day and I still think about the ending



100% concur!

I saw _1917 _in the theatre...it was OK.
Watched _Her_ for the first time yesterday and loved it.


----------



## SublimeDonut

Last night in the movies I saw Dilili ? Paris or Dilili in Paris! I'm such a big sucker for niche art films lol. It's a french animation by the same director of Kirikou and the Sorceress if anyone heard of that. Aaaaa it was so cute though?? It takes place in the Belle ?poque and the characters meet a lot of famous people, Marie Curie, Santos Dumont, Rodin, Picasso, Matisse... so colorful and pretty too.


----------



## Velo

I'm watching little bits of movies on Netflix in the morning, during my workouts. So I only watch them in 40 minute increments haha. Right now I'm watching Ant-Man & the Wasp, which is a lot better than I thought it would be! I kind of laughed when I put it on, because I never saw the first one - and the first one wasn't on Netflix. But luckily they do a lot of summarizing in this movie


----------



## CasualWheezer

I finished "The Stanford Prison Experiment" after watching it for several days. It's definitely a pretty disturbing film but I liked it, it was a good movie for sure.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I don't really bother going to movie theaters. I don't even see 1 most years. But I went to see Parasite today. I really enjoyed it. It was an interesting movie, but it also felt refreshing. So many Hollywood movies feel predictable. Parasite wasn't. Not at all. I wish more foreign movies made it into US movie theaters.


----------



## Jas

I watched Booksmart for the fourth or fifth time. Always good.


----------



## Revolucionaria

The last movie I've watched is the horror Midsommar, my first rewatch of the movie. It has become one of my favorites.


----------



## Halloqueen

The movie I watched most recently was Stanley Kubrick's 1980 classic *The Shining*. Despite knowing about it since I was a kid and already being familiar with some of its most famous scenes (Come play with us, Here's Johnny!, All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy, etc.) it's a movie that I had never really taken the time to sit down and watch until a couple weeks ago when I watched it. I found it to be all right, but even without having read the book, I can see why Stephen King, the author of the novel the movie was based on, didn't care for the movie. The characterization felt lacking. I'm interested in reading the book and seeing how I like that though.


----------



## doefriend

I rarely have the attention span for movies so I watch like... 2 or 3 a year... the last one I saw was probably El Camino, the Breaking Bad movie, which I had to see the second it came out on Netflix because of how much I loved Breaking Bad (and Better Call Saul!).

It was honestly exactly what I wanted from this movie; it really just felt like roughly two BB episodes fused together, with the movie tier budget (which I have to assume was higher than just two regular episodes of BB) being used smartly to make cool stuff like some of the shots in the break-in sequence (remember that top-down? that was cool!) and not spent on extravagant effects and stuff that would've made it feel like it didn't belong together with the show.

Honestly it felt like Vince Gilligan and the crew knew exactly what they wanted to do with this movie and neither under-delivered or bit off more than they could chew. A perfect little epilogue that I doubt would feel complete to anyone who hasn't seen the show, but feels like the logical next step in the story.

Edit: There was one point in the movie where you're supposed to recognise some obscure character at the same time that Jesse recognises him, but I was just confused for the longest time, and I have to be honest, I've already forgotten who that was supposed to be. That was probably what felt like the weakest part to me, but it didn't take away much from anything.


----------



## monokumafan999

I just managed to watch 3 movies within 24 hours! They are not related to each other in any way, but I just happened to have the energy to watch them.

The first one I watched was Zoolander. It is a ridiculous (in a good way) film that is probably best watched with other friends. I have friends, but they do not share my taste in movies, so it is a loner for me. As soon as I have people I can show it to, I will watch it again.

The second film is Face/Off, with John Travolta and Nicolas Cage. Also a ridiculous (in a good way) film that I would have enjoyed with or without friends. I enjoyed the action and the concept of taking one's face. I thoroughly enjoyed this film.

The third and last film of those 24 hours was the Avengers. I found it a very boring movie, just like all the other Marvel Cinematic Universe films. If they were not so popular, I would never have seen these films, but I am forcing myself to watch them. Everyone at my college is all over the MCU and I feel like an outsider for not having seen them. I will continue watching them, hoping they will be good. I have heard Infinity Wars is amazing, so I am hoping for that.


----------



## John Wick

John Wick Chapter 3 Parabellum was on Foxtel last night. I watched it again, even though I've got the movies.

Halle Berry: He shot my dog!!

John Wick: I get it..


----------



## sierra

Hereditary. It's the best horror has done recently.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched My Hero Academia: Heroes Rising in the theater yesterday.


----------



## John Wick

sierra said:


> Hereditary. It's the best horror has done recently.



It started off well, but the ending, 

Toni Collette doing what she was doing (I won't spoil it) at the end cracked me up.

The thing with the kid though. Horrific, and I can't bare that tongue clicking sound anymore.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Just watched 1917 for the second time.


----------



## buniichu

Jumanji: The Next Level


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

The Sonic movie!! As a long time Sonic fan I had A LOT of doubt when it was first announced, but I really loved it!!


----------



## KeatAlex

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory

Very weird and fun imo


----------



## The Orange

My husband and I just finished watching Joker and Color Out of Space.

Both were good but COoS was craaazy. Such was to be expected though.


----------



## zato

they shall not grow old

dear lord i cried so much...so good and very educational but so very sad and still true to this day as war should always be a last resort.  the lasting effects are never good for anyone.


----------



## visibleghost

watched bohemian rhapsody a few days back, it's a good movie. earlier this week i watched the first thirty minutes of some horror movie i don't know the name of, and shrek one and two (truly masterpieces). i realized i had probably never actually watched the first shrek movie before, i don't know how that happened but i have watched the third several times and the second and fourth once or twice, but never the first? weird.


----------



## Nooblord

Recently watched Shazam, Us, Little, and the documentary Won’t You Be My Neighbor. All great movies... well, Little wasn’t as great as the others, but it’s rare for me to find a comedy movie I find hilarious.


----------



## Lady Timpani

A Silent Voice! It was pretty heavy (which tbh I should've expected). I enjoyed it a lot.



visibleghost said:


> shrek one and two (truly masterpieces).



I love the first two Shrek movies! I've never made it all the way through the third though and never bothered watching the fourth.


----------



## John Wick

visibleghost said:


> watched bohemian rhapsody a few days back, it's a good movie. earlier this week i watched the first thirty minutes of some horror movie i don't know the name of, and shrek one and two (truly masterpieces). i realized i had probably never actually watched the first shrek movie before, i don't know how that happened but i have watched the third several times and the second and fourth once or twice, but never the first? weird.



Bohemian Rhapsody was so good, I bought it.


----------



## Kaiaa

Frozen 2, it was honestly pretty good


----------



## Bcat

Thor. It was on tv last night!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, no. that was a few nights ago. The days are running together lmao


----------



## watercolorwish

Paddleton. I rewatched it actually. Its a really good movie but its shot in a way I don't think many people enjoy. Makes me sad af :/


----------



## Feraligator

Korean film called "The Chase" and yeah some pretty messed up stuff. I'm still thinking about this one poor character he's basically been living in eternal pain and can't do anything about it...


----------



## uwuzumakii

I finally got around to watching Parasite. I thoroughly enjoyed it. I think it's now one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## sierra

I watched Martyrs today. I feel unclean.


----------



## Aniko

sierra said:


> I watched Martyrs today. I feel unclean.



That's strange, I've never of it. Another of our weird movies?

I watched the Korean movie Forgotten, I thought it was an horror movie, but it appears that I chose the wrong movie. It was more a thriller movie. I enjoyed it, it took a turn I hadn't predicted for once, it was more dramatic than I expected.


----------



## Rosewater

Rewatched Ghost World today and it's such a trip. I love Scarlett Johansson and Steve Buscemi in this one!


----------



## KeatAlex

43 Meters Down: Uncaged at home
Free Guy at test screening


----------



## michealsmells

I saw Sonic the Movie in theaters recently! And- I actually liked it, lmao.

At home? Uh- Mewtwo Strikes Back - Evolution?


----------



## Dim

Rocky III (The best of the Rocky movies)


----------



## lazyislander

The Fighter with Mark Wahlburgh and Christian Bale. Not usually my kind of movie, but I enjoyed it!


----------



## tanisha23

Mary Poppins Returns at Home
Joker in Theaters


----------



## lazyislander

I'm ABOUT to watch Million Dollar Baby with Clint Eastwood. ;-; I highly recommend it.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Parasite. 

definitely deserved best film, I loved every minute of it


----------



## Halloqueen

Tonight I finally got around to watching Ari Aster's *Midsommar*. I found it to be _okay_, not _bad_, but it felt too derivative; not only of Aster's previous movie Hereditary, but of both the original 1973 version of The Wicker Man and even the 2006 Nicolas Cage version of The Wicker Man. I'm not particularly fond of the Nicolas Cage movie outside of the memes, but I'd definitely prefer to rewatch the original 1973 The Wicker Man or Hereditary 10 times out of 10 in the future instead of rewatching Midsommar.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Angry Birds 2 is finally on Netflix and it fills me with JOY!!!


----------



## John Wick

The Usual Suspects.


----------



## The Orange

Husband and Inrented Jexi the other night. It was pretty darn funny.


----------



## CasualWheezer

That Sugar Film. If you've seen Super Size Me, these two movies are very similar.


----------



## Midoriya

Just got finished watching My Hero Academia: Two Heroes for movie night along with the others in TA-DA.  It was fun and enjoyable, and I hadn’t seen it before, so I’m glad we were able to watch it together.


----------



## Romaki

I watched The Cat Returns last night, not really sure what to think of it but I enjoyed it.


----------



## s_heffley

I’m watching through the MCU movies again, watched Guardians of the Galaxy last night and thought it was fantastic.


----------



## visibleghost

i watched bohemian rhapsody the other day. it was good, i liked rami malek as freddie mercury


----------



## Chris

Saw both _Birds of Prey_ and _Brahms: The Boy II_ in cinema this week. Loved both.


----------



## KeatAlex

Cats (2019)
It was a hot mess, but OMG it was entertaining.


----------



## dedenne

to all the boys ive loved before 
it was pretty good, i really liked it


----------



## Spongebob

Saw Tokyo Godfathers subbed in theaters and wowwwww what a wonderful movie. One of the rare movies where I really dont have any problems with it whatsoever. Just a lovely, fun time the whole way through!


----------



## Snowesque

_A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood_

A kind message we can use at any time.


----------



## Soigne

a ghost story


----------



## Rosewater

dedenne said:


> to all the boys ive loved before
> it was pretty good, i really liked it



Omg I loved it so much. You better watch the second movie


----------



## marea

Sonic the hedghog
It was ok, some scenes were bad, but i dont wanna get into too many details.
 I dont mind that it was only about Sonic but it looks like they are going to make a sequel and include the other characters, hopefully it is gonna be better.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

cats

i was 100% lost the entire time but i think that's the charm of it


----------



## Romaki

Watching Spirited Away tonight.


----------



## Soigne

pan's labyrinth

per my friend's recommendation


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched A Wrinkle in Time.  It's been forever since I've read the books, so I don't know how the movie stacked up to the original story, but it was enjoyable.


----------



## Buttonsy

Good Time. Suuuper tense movie, loved it.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched Frozen II today.  I don't watch a whole lot of Disney sequels, but this one wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

"Matilda". 

I just love that movie. It's heartwarming and wonderful to watch over and over again - for me, that is. <3


----------



## Soigne

her. it was really good!


----------



## xara

finally got around to watching birds of prey - it was good!


----------



## Guero101

National Treasure


----------



## LadyDestani

I finally watched Spiderman: Into the Spiderverse today.  It was pretty good.


----------



## dedenne

okja

it was amazing oh my god


----------



## SoraDeathEater

Knives out, it was pretty good c:


----------



## deerprongs

uhh probably Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker

it was decent


----------



## Lazaros

in all honesty? 
probably vampire hunter d: bloodlust. and that was two years ago. i'm not a movie person. (but a sucker for certain characters, aha.)


----------



## Snowesque

_The Lighthouse_

Definitely another interesting one from A24; looking forward to more like these.


----------



## BabyBianca

Last movie I’ve watched was Jojo Rabbit.
I absolutely loved the movie great cast and great story. Also beautiful filming!
I’m also not a big movie person, but this one was definitely worth a watch!


----------



## meo

Lol, I just rewatched Space Jam on netflix.

In theaters, oof...not sure since it's been so long. But possibly Avenger's End Game.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Poltergeist II: The Other Side

I actually thought it was a pretty good movie though. I mean, some of the stuff in the movie didn't really make sense and some of the special effects were not so great looking, but I loved it. I feel like maybe it doesn't deserve all the bad reviews it gets.


----------



## John Wick

Django Unchained. \m/


----------



## beemayor

i rewatched zodiac yesterday or the day before (quarantine has them bleeding together lol) and its one of my Favorite movies right now


----------



## magicaldonkey2

i last watched the movie submarine - basically a very cool coming of age movie !


----------



## CookingOkasan

Being quarantined means movie central. I was way too busy to watch all the oscar noms and everything when they were coming out but I'm definitely catching up. I recently watched _Knives Out_, _The Lighthouse_, and _1917_. Outside of newer releases I rewatched _Youth of the Beast_ for the millionth time. I also watched _Cheaper By The Dozen_ (2003) and _Hustlers _ with my girlfriend.

 and a bunch of trashy tv of course...


----------



## Kurashiki

watched contagion last night! maybe not the best thing to watch in current circumstances but i enjoyed it lol


----------



## Nicole.

Watched Benji twice on Netflix.
Still cried the second time


----------



## MrMister5555

Airplane, last night with a friend. Today we are gonna watch Blazing Saddles.


----------



## Excaloser

In-theatre the last movie I saw was Promare, but at home it was Midsommar! It was really gorgeous, and super unsettling. Loved it. Would recommend if you're looking for horror that doesn't rely on jumpscares!


----------



## duckvely

Frozen 2!


----------



## crystalmilktea

I finally watched Parasite a couple days ago! It was great


----------



## arle

Sonic the Hedgehog.

And now all movie theaters are closed. 

Like...imagine if the world goes to s#!% and theaters never open ever again. Kids, generations from now, will ask me, in my old grisled age, sitting in an uncomfortable rocking chair and staring at the outside world in scorn, what my last theater film was...and I'll have to tell them of the internet controversy about Sonic's original design and the aftermath of such.


----------



## HistoryH22

I watched "Midway" the other day. It was okay. Nothing too special lol.


----------



## PunchyTheCat

During quarantine, I've been bingewatching movies late at night. I've watched 5 absolutely amazing movies.

1917, Parasite, Hacksaw Ridge, Green Book, and Darkest Hour.


----------



## petaI

in theatres: toy story 4
at home: gran torino


----------



## mocha.

Saw Knives Out the other day, really good!


----------



## Mieiki

A friend recommended me The Hole, so I watched it a couple of days ago. It was ok, I didn't really enjoy it though.


----------



## SublimeDonut

I can't even remember the last movie I saw on theaters oof. But to make up for it I'm watching one or two movies a day during the quarantine. Yesterday I saw Fellini's Nights of Cabiria.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY

I think, The Grudge 3, I love horror hehe ♡


----------



## Saylor

Just finished The Wailing. It was wild.


----------



## Spongebob

Rewatched The Road to El Dorado a couple days ago, still holds up super well


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to watch Detective Pikachu today thanks to HBO Now allowing free streaming of limited titles.  Thanks HBO!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched the The Lego Movie 2 also on HBO Now.  Taking advantage of this free streaming while it lasts.


----------



## dedenne

doctor strange
it was very good, damn some bits were trippy


----------



## Midoriya

Just got done watching the 2019 anime movie Promare with others for our movie night... it was awesome!!!  Too cool to just be described.  If you like sci-fi/action/anime, you HAVE to watch it.  Studio Trigger really knows how to put on a show...


----------



## j1119

Uh.. The Sonic Movie in February with my boyfriend. Not a movie person.


----------



## Tessie

I finally saw Tangled yesterday....its a very good movie where have I been lol


----------



## Sanaki

Gone Girl. I really liked it.


----------



## Rosewater

Rewatched Boyz n the Hood. Total classic


----------



## magicaldonkey2

ghost town.

it is amazing.


----------



## JennaFox

My favourite movies are those I loved when I watched it for the first time and then could enjoy it when I watched them again
I consider “rewatchability” an important aspect of cinema.If you love cinema is always difficult to make a list of your favorite movies. It´s always a mixture of the quality of the films (script, direction, artistic design, music...), the feelings that they produce in you and the memories that came back to your mind when you see them.
Now  i write essay about ''The Greatest Showman'' it's really great film. This topic for my work i could find at brill assignment. A total masterpiece that remembers us the magic of the music and the beauty of dance.


----------



## Midna64

The last movie I watched at home was Spirited Away for the 5th time? I really enjoy Studio Ghibli films!


----------



## primandimproper

I actually just finished watching The Art Of Racing In The Rain. It was okay, but Marley & Me is still my go-to sad doggo movie.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Parasite!! I loved it.


----------



## LadyDestani

I just watched Parasite today and it was amazing!  I can see why it won Best Picture.


----------



## mocha.

I’m watching the Marvel films for the first time so the last film I watched was Iron Man 3! If our lockdown gets extended I’m hoping to watch all of them before it lifts haha.


----------



## Mariah

A Goofy Movie


----------



## Kewkiez

I just saw Parasite on Hulu, I thought it was an alright movie. Kinda dragged on a bit but it wasn't bad.


----------



## Soigne

i watched the jane goodall documentary, jane, and then watched palo alto!


----------



## Lazaros

i watched Promare two days ago. it was, as they say, pretty lit.


----------



## Imitation

I got Disney+ and saw they had Cool Runnings, 100% one of my favourite films from when I was a kid and still holds up


----------



## meo

A quiet place.


----------



## primandimproper

Watched Silver Linings Playbook because it is one of my favorite books.


----------



## seafarings

The last movie I watched was “About Time” and I don’t usually cry but there is a scene in the film with the father that made me tear up, but overall it’s a good spirited movie


----------



## Sin

The Platform


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched Onward over the weekend.


----------



## Saylor

The Killing of a Sacred Deer. Yorgos are you okay?


----------



## succulents

I watched Midsommar a few weeks back, and The Rise of Skywalker in theatres back in December


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the Violet Evergarden movie today on Netflix.


----------



## Midoriya

Just got finished watching the Studio Ghibli movie Whisper of the Heart earlier with friends for movie night!  Such a heartwarming and beautiful film!


----------



## LuchaSloth

The last movie I watched was Onward. It was okay...but, it didn't feel like a Pixar movie. I don't really like how Pixar just feels kinda "meh" these days. Like...the movie was decent, but...it felt like a Dreamworks movie.


----------



## meo

2019 Pet Sematary (was awful)


----------



## Kevinnn

Vivarium. Not sure how I felt about it, whatever symbolism it was trying to portray was not working for me
that or I wasn't paying attention cause i suck


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Disney's Robin Hood again for nostalgia's sake.  It was one of my favorites when I was a child.


----------



## s i r e n t i c

In theatres: The Invisible Man
At Home: Shrek 2


----------



## Lucky22

Sonic the hedgehog at theatres! Such a lovely film so much love went into it and im hoping this make sth future brighter as a whole!
Meanwhile at home it's like an ova technically little witch academia enchanted parade! It's okay to me i much preferred the characterizations of most characters in the series though haha


----------



## salty-

Last year I watched the House of Wax remake.
Kind of want to rent it again on my PS4 when I have time, I don't sit still long enough to watch movies much anymore lol.


----------



## Bloobloop

i rewatched midsommar! i forgot how gorgeous the cinematography is, despite how dark the movie itself can be lol. was thinking of watching porco rosso as well but haven't found the time yet.


----------



## hallejulia

I watched Kiki`s Delivery Service while tarantula hunting a couple of days ago.


----------



## aurri

In theaters: Underwater.
Was pretty awesome. I was definitely unsure going in but I'm so glad I took the plunge (heh heh).

At home: The Willoughbys.
Super cute Netflix movie! Didn't realize it was based on a book by Lois Lowry - I LOVE her books! Gotta add this one to the pile.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Just got finished watching the Studio Ghibli movie Whisper of the Heart earlier with friends for movie night!  Such a heartwarming and beautiful film!


Ah I love Whisper of the Heart! I watched it a couple weeks back and it’s still one of my favorite Ghibli movies. 


LuchaSloth said:


> The last movie I watched was Onward. It was okay...but, it didn't feel like a Pixar movie. I don't really like how Pixar just feels kinda "meh" these days. Like...the movie was decent, but...it felt like a Dreamworks movie.


I’ve yet to watch Onward but when I watched Toy Story 4 last year I definitely felt this. I think it’s the the first TS movie where I just walked away feeling indifferent and like watching it once was enough.

I think the last movie I watched was when I rewatched Disney’s Hercules last week haha.


----------



## marea

A silent voice. I couldn't even finish it because it was not good. I know it revolves around an important topic but it just drags and the script wasn't that well done, in my opinion.


----------



## Ichiban

zombieland 2 lol


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

In theaters:  uh...I can't remember the last time I was at the theater, let alone what I watched... ': D

At home: SW: the Rise of Skywalker. Wasn't bad, the action was awesome.


----------



## Es0teric

Just watched Madness in the Method on Amazon Prime last night.


----------



## lunatepic

in theatres, the sonic movie. I liked it 

At home, portrait of a lady on fire


----------



## Saylor

I rewatched Thelma! I love it more and more every time.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I got around to Parasite a few days ago, it was really good! A lot of memes finally make more sense and yeah, there’s plenty of folks missing the point to it.


----------



## Blueskyy

I think it was The Platform


----------



## DaisyFan

I saw _A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood _few days ago. It was great!


----------



## Beanz

I saw Avatar last Saturday. It kind of freaked me out.


----------



## Vextro

The last movie I watched was Star Wars: The Last Jedi

It was alright, there were a bunch of plot holes I felt like but just watching it without thinking too much about it was a fine experience.


----------



## Snowesque

I got recommended _The Princess Bride_ today, fun watch!


----------



## xlisapisa

The Invention of Lying


----------



## Romaki

Just watched When Marnie Was There. Ngl this might be my new favorite movie.


----------



## SublimeDonut

i saw 'sorry, wrong number'. really cool noir thriller from the 30's.


----------



## John Wick

Stuber.

It was stupid but made me laugh.


----------



## lieryl

rewatched train to busan and cried like always


----------



## Rambo

Just finished California Split. Going to watch The Other Lamb now.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

_Midnight Cowboy. _

Unfortunately, I think I only saw like half of it before it expired (was watching it on Vudu). But I liked it! Probably will rent it again to finish it hahah.


----------



## brockbrock

Onibaba.

Loved it.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Rise of Skywalker.

I was prepared for it to be really corny and bad...since, all I heard were complaints about it.

In the end, it turned out to be my favorite of the modern trilogy. I did like the standalone spin-off films...Rogue One and Solo. But, I really thought that Force Awakens and Last Jedi were rather...meh. So...out of those main three...I thought Rise was by far the best one. Also, the best lightsaber fighting since the Darth Maul stuff in Episode One, IMO.


----------



## windloft

terminator : dark fate! me and my family rounded up watching the movie series, it had its ups and downs. personally i highly prefer dark fate over genisys and thought it was a nice follow-up to terminator 2, though it felt kinda ..... eh, at times. i love arnie so much ..


----------



## joombo

*Rosemarys Baby*

Still a true gem of the genre. Watched it with my lady friend who'd not seen it before and didn't think she'd gel with it's steady pacing, but she really loved it. Still the best dream sequence ever put to film in my opinion.


----------



## meggtheegg

I watched Fireworks last night, it was pretty cute!!


----------



## kelpy

It’s a Disaster
it was quite amusing. i give it a 2 out of 2.5


----------



## PearlDragoness

In theaters: Frozen 2 back in november
At home: The Outsiders


----------



## Soigne

i watched hush for the 5th or 6th time last night with a friend who had never seen it before.


----------



## magicaldonkey

watched the impossible movie for a geography assignment last week, i ended up crying.


----------



## Blink.

Watched Ratatouille again last night lol


----------



## Snowesque

_Kiki's Delivery Service_

I always tend to watch this when I need a mood boost.


----------



## lyradelphie04

I watched the Wedding Singer and it was everything!! The music was amazing, because 80s lol, and the story was so cute and it was such a good movie!! Ten outta Ten recommend!


----------



## Elov

Was super sick a day or two ago, and watched the sonic movie.. I believe it cured my ailments.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

*In theaters*: Frozen 2? Can’t remember, it’s been so long.
At home: Robin Hood (Disney animated) and started Robin Hood: Men in Tights because it’s a CLASSIC


----------



## kay_owowens

*In theaters: *Missing Link
*At home: *Monsters University, I did like that movie quite a bit!


----------



## CuteYuYu

I don't even remember lmao, i think it was Parasite
been a while since I watched a movie o:


----------



## Fye

It's been forever since I've been in theaters, my last movie was probably Little Women. I personally prefer to watch TV shows over movies


----------



## Sophie23

I watched the live action Lion King on Disney +


----------



## ellarella

1979's Murder By Decree. it was not very good.
on a related note, i'm a bit surprised by how few movies there are regarding jack the ripper. i thought there'd be hundreds, but there's like 10-20 in total.


----------



## meggtheegg

Godzilla king of the monsters

does anyone else want more mothra content??? bc i desperately want more mothra content


----------



## Darcy94x

In theatres: Star Wars: The rise of Skywalker
At home: cars as I’m obsessed


----------



## Inarabitta

In theatres: I believe it was it 2 (it’s been a while!)
At home: the live remake of lion king lmao


----------



## Nicole.

Shawshank Redemption

Brilliant film


----------



## limiya

I think the last movie I saw was “The VVitch” on Netflix!! I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I watched Casablanca for the first time! It was pretty interesting.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

ROLLING AROUND AT THE SPEED OF SOUND!!! >:3c


----------



## mermaidshelf

Oh lord, movie?! I don't even recall. In theaters, it was probably... Avengers End Game. At home, hmmmm maybe a Pride and Prejudice rewatch. The last "new" movie, aka movie I hadn't seen before was Contagion and BOY was that a bad idea lol!


----------



## Soigne

watched the ritual last night with a friend. very, very good, i won't lie.


----------



## moonbyu

i just watched the new mulan yesterday.. idk how to feel about it lol i guess it was good???


----------



## brockbrock

joombo said:


> *Rosemarys Baby*
> 
> Still a true gem of the genre. Watched it with my lady friend who'd not seen it before and didn't think she'd gel with it's steady pacing, but she really loved it. Still the best dream sequence ever put to film in my opinion.



This is one of my all-time favorite movies. Everything about it so incredible. I wasn't as much of a fan of Repulsion even though it definitely has its merits and is worthy of its acclaim. Mia Farrow commands attention in Roseymary's Baby. Such a fantastic experience! I'm glad your friend enjoyed it!


----------



## Seastar

I think it was The Jimmy Timmy Power Hour. My brother and I gathered a bunch of our DVDs and picked one at random.



Spoiler: ...



It was worse than I remembered. Could not stand a lot of the parts involving both Timmy and Cindy together.


----------



## tanisha23

I watched Howl's Moving Castle for the first time. The art was very beautiful!


----------



## sunchild

i rewatched interstellar the other night.. one of my favorite movies and i'm still kicking myself that i never got to experience watching it in theaters.


----------



## Chris

I'm rewatching the _Star Trek_ movies. I love them.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

_Tootsie. _

It's been awhile since the last time I watched it. Funny movie.


----------



## Meira

Justice League Dark


----------



## Soigne

as above, so below.

genuinely terrible hahaha


----------



## 0ni

Man i haven't watched a film in AGES - I think the last two I remember seeing were The Irishman, and Uncut Gems. The latter of which I was so excited to see, but ended up finding kind of disappointing. The irishman was enjoyable but wasn't as memorable as other Scorsese films.

damn, I need to watch a film - all I watch nowadays is twitch, and rupauls drag race...


----------



## Mariah

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## biibii

in theatres: TROS
at home: SULLY miracle on the hudson.

im sad bc the movies was my favorite place to be pre-quarantine.


----------



## metswee

Pacific Rim......if you like cool monsters and robots fighting please watch Pacific Rim


----------



## brockbrock

Peter Strickland's horror film* "In Fabric"*_ (2018)._

Still kind of speechless. If you're a fan any of the Italian Giallo-styled horror movies like "Deep Red" (1975), or "Blood and Black Lace" (1964) for example, then you'll love this film. The narrative and cinematography is pretty left-field and the tone shifts about halfway through, but it was quite a gripping 2 hours for me personally. It's definitely got its comedic tinges too, which I was apprehensive about initially but it really worked, and I did laugh.

It's kind of a blend of Dario Argento's "Suspiria" (1977) meets Adult Swim... really makes no sense but that's the best way I can put it.


----------



## xara

watched mommie dearest in full a few days ago after only seeing a few snippets of it through the years and,,, hoo boy,,,


----------



## Snowesque

Watched _Doctor Sleep_ again; I'm liking it the more I see it.
I'm hoping its box office reception doesn't affect continuation chances in the future.


----------



## angiepie

The Addams Family (2019)


----------



## InstantNoodles

I watched The Conjuring (2013) most recently. I thought it was a decent horror but I wasn't a big fan of the happily ever after type ending!


----------



## Fjoora

The last time I saw a movie in theaters, it was Joker and it was with my two dear friends during Blizzcon 2019. 
One of them has since passed away, and it's tough to revisit those memories still.


----------



## frogger1780

Squirtle Squad said:


> Either in theaters or at home?
> 
> *In theaters:* The Maze Runner
> *At home:* Carrie (2013)


In Theatres: Parasite (loved it)
At home: Hereditary (didn't like it tbh)


----------



## Dawnpiplup

_She's Out of My League. _

I've been watching some clips of it on YouTube and decided to rent it online to check it out. I liked it!


----------



## NightNinja

In theaters: Frozen 2
At home: Frozen 2



I would like to see Avatar and maquia but Animal Crossing takes away from me all the time


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

In Theaters: Sonic the Hedgehog: The Movie
It's okay. Not my favorite movie but it was still pretty good.

At Home: iParty with Victorious (2011)
Been rewatching a lot of old Nick and Disney shows lately, and this crossover special between iCarly and Victorious was pretty good in my opinion. (i'm not sure if this counts as a movie but i'll put it here anyway)


----------



## michan

I think the last movie I watched was Horton Hears a Who since I never watched it as a kid and was curious


----------



## Delphine

_Red Shoes and the Seven Dwarfs_, it was pretty awful in my opinion


----------



## Mayor Ng

It's been so long that I can't remember what was the last movie I watched in the theatres! I think it was pre-February. I will just recall to the best of my abilities then.

The last movie that I watch..
*In theaters:* Dolittle 2020. 
- Liked it. Especially the stick insect (forgot its name), best character in the movie in my opinion!
*At home:* The Call of the Wild 2020.
- Liked it. I love dogs and down for any dog movies, not too bothered by the CGI dogs.

*Most recent series* that I watch is Pride and Prejudice 1995. This drama is so good! Follows the book pretty closely in my opinion. Jennifer Ehle as Elizabeth Bennet and Colin Firth as Mr Fitzwilliam Darcy did a marvelous job! Not to mention, Crispin Bonham-Carter as Charles Bingley brings a smile to your face, he is always so smiley in the drama.


----------



## Alessio

The Game with Michael Douglas


----------



## meo

I watched all the Star Wars for the first time lol to finally understand the fuss...I wouldn't say I understand it still but yea. I can see how people would love the universe and how it could make an interesting story. But, yea,...the films were a mess to comprehend/follow for me.


----------



## Mariah

The Greatest Showman
I didn’t like it.


----------



## Delphine

Just saw _The Willoughbys _(2020), it was cute but not memorable!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

SCOOB! was the last movie that I watched! I loved the little throwback at the beginning, it looked so much like the old intro, the nostalgia was real!


----------



## nintendoanna

i saw pet sematary and it was kinda whack


----------



## Midoriya

Just got finished watching _Shazam! _(2019). I had heard from a friend that it was pretty good, and I’m glad I watched it because I enjoyed it. The end felt a bit lackluster, but I don’t think it was trying to take itself super seriously which is refreshing. It was at least a lot better than the last two movies I watched. Those were pretty weird


----------



## Soigne

the ring


----------



## elo-chan

Perks of Being a Wallflower. A friend recommended it to me off Netflix. It was actually pretty good!


----------



## sleepless

big time adolescence on hulu. pretty entertaining plus the soundtrack’s fire


----------



## biibii

lolita for my film class. barf.


----------



## Sophie23

last night I watched kindergarten cop~


----------



## Snowesque

Wanted to re-watch _The Village_ again for some reason.


----------



## Aisland

Clueless!


----------



## meo

Air Force One
Never saw it before but, idk, netflix apparently said it was popular rn and it had Indiana Jones lol...it was meh. Awkwardly I got a envelope with Air Force One on it advertising to join the Air Force this morning.


----------



## Soigne

clueless, great moviee


----------



## frenchip

i don't watch movies all that much, but i _think_ the last one i saw was apollo 18 a month or two ago on demand. it was okay, not really my cup of tea though


----------



## Xeleron

Mirage (2018) on Netflix 

I kinda want to watch The King of Staten Island, after watching the trailer I thought to myself that this is the first time I ever really want to see a character Pete Davidson portrays...


----------



## Jhine7

Had to be a Marvel or Harry Potter movie on tv. Whenever those are on, I'm tuning in.


----------



## aloherna

I watched Monsters inc on Disney plus last night


----------



## xTech

I believe it was Howl's moving castle about 2 weeks ago (and yes it was amazing). I can't even remember the last time I watched a non-anime movie though


----------



## neoqueenserenity

I just watched 28 Days at home not too long ago. Covid had me like, this is it. This will be us. 

I can't even remember the last movie I watched in theaters :/ dang


----------



## Dawnpiplup

The last movie that I finished was the "Bee Movie" when I was at my friend's house - it was the first time I watched it, and I loved it!


----------



## sleepless

i watched the half of it last night, it was such a sweet and cute movie!


----------



## SpiritofAce

_Star Wars IX: The Rise of Skywalker._

In short, I didn't like it very much. Jumbled story, plot-lines from the previous and equally terrible _The Last Jedi_ that were just completely scrapped or forgotten about, and an unsatisfying ending for the end of the new Trilogy. I guess that's what happens when you have two different directors making the movies with no real idea of what they're doing.


----------



## Lady Black

The Count of Monte Cristo. This movie never gets old.


----------



## Tokkidokie

In theatres: My Hero Academia: Two Heroes (it was AMAZING)

At home: Thor: The Dark World (for some reason, I'd just never seen the second Thor film before, despite watching every other film in the Marvel cinematic universe )


----------



## Xeleron

Tokkidokie said:


> In theatres: My Hero Academia: Two Heroes (it was AMAZING)


I missed it     hopefully I'll get a chance to see it someday t.t


----------



## Brandelis

We watched Detective Pikachu at the weekend.   I was expecting to hate it but was actually really well done.

I can’t remember when I last went to the cinema though. Can’t wait until we can start to go back to those places again!


----------



## Bugs

I finally watched Mad Max Fury Road the other day and it was brilliant! I only saw the original Mad Max before that and I didn't like it much which kinda put me off but Fury Road was great!


----------



## Snowesque

_1917 -- _Just fine as a calm watch, nothing particularly struck me with it.


----------



## moo_nieu

The 3rd Hobbit. I liked the book more  I understand that the movies are seperate entities, but I can't help feeling sad for what they did to one of my favorite stories. Tauriel, more like bore-iel d:


----------



## Yusuke_Star

Some spy movie because I was bored and I don't remember the name of it, but it was funny.


----------



## biibii

little women. definitely in my top 10.


----------



## pochy

cars 2, i was doing a marathon. (spoiler warning??? i instantly disliked it because doc hudson died off-screen between the first and second movie. he was such an interesting character and i feel sad they didn't expand on his persona more. i guess they did give him a little redemption arc in the first film.. but still :// ) 
anyways i'll have to rewatch kung fu panda to get the sour taste of that film out of my mouth lol


----------



## pochy

nodice said:


> cars 2, i was doing a marathon. (spoiler warning??? i instantly disliked it because doc hudson died off-screen between the first and second movie. he was such an interesting character and i feel sad they didn't expand on his persona more. i guess they did give him a little redemption arc in the first film.. but still :// )
> anyways i'll have to rewatch kung fu panda to get the sour taste of that film out of my mouth lol


just watched cars 3 and i'm happy they featured doc appropriately! (in flashbacks lol) just makes me wonder why they practically ignored his death in the second film, only for him to become relevant in the third one again?


----------



## brockbrock

I finally found the courage after so many years to watch John Carpenter's *The Thing*. It was just as gross and scary as I thought it would be, but I'm really proud of myself for watching it the whole way through.

I also recently watched *[•REC]*, the 2007 Spanish found footage horror movie, and if anyone is looking for something scary and doesn't mind that style of cinematography (somewhat shaky camerawork) or subtitles, I highly recommend it. I think out of the hundreds of horror movies I've seen, this is one of the 5 scariest I've ever seen and other than The Blair Witch Project, definitely the best found footage.

*Vuelven* is the next movie I'd like to tackle. I've deliberately not read anything about it, but it has gotten praise from critics and movie reviewers I usually agree strongly with, so it intrigues me.


----------



## SublimeDonut

Yesterday I watched Ingmar Bergman's Prison, or The Devil's Wanton. Very beautiful and well made, the message is super somber though


----------



## Porxelain

Oh Man. I don’t remember what movie I saw last in theatres! I really miss going...
The last movie I saw at home was Detroit Rock City, one of my all time favorites


----------



## brockbrock

SublimeDonut said:


> Yesterday I watched Ingmar Bergman's Prison, or The Devil's Wanton. Very beautiful and well made, the message is super somber though



That’s a great film. I grew up watching his movies. They are definitely distinct and almost always depressing and leave you feeling cold, but still great nonetheless.


----------



## xara

might not count since it’s broadway but i watched hamilton for the first time the other day! i liked it more than i thought i would ;;


----------



## brockbrock

After a couple of years I finally got around to re-watching Ingmar Bergman's cinematic masterpiece, _*Det sjunde inseglet*_ (The Seventh Seal). Gosh, I love this movie. 

The cinematography, the layered subtext, the dialogue of the Knight and Death... everything about this film is perfect.


----------



## LadyDestani

Over the weekend, I watched Hotel Transylvania 3: Summer Vacation for no real reason other than I had seen the first two and it was leaving Netflix soon. Nothing spectacular, but it was enjoyable and Tinkles made me smile.


----------



## dedenne

searching

it was amazing, absolutely loved it


----------



## Nunnafinga

I finally got around to watching_ Midway._I'm kind of a World War II aircraft buff and I thought they did a pretty good job with the CGI airplanes but there were no American fighter planes in this movie at all even though this type of aircraft was used in the actual battle.Overall this movie was kinda cheesy but not bad considering it was directed by Roland Emmerich.He does crank out a good one every now and then.It was weird seeing Nick Jonas with a pencil mustache.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Think the last movie I watched in theatres was Avengers: Endgame (I saw it maybe 4 times in theatres LOL). I was going to see Joker in October of 2019, when I visited my friends, but we were so short on time... ;w;

At home? More than likely a western, I tend to watch a lot of them. I think it was Quigley Down Under (with Tom Selleck). It's such a good film, lol.​


----------



## LongLee

365 days


----------



## jo_electric

It’s been a whiiiile since I’ve been to the movie theater.

At home: Knives Out
In theaters: Star Wars: Episode IX


----------



## Antonio

I recently watch the flash point paradox.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Watched Wreck-it Ralph and Finding Nemo lol


----------



## Halloqueen

I just finished the 2019 film *Parasite* by Bong Joon-ho. I found it to be a very good movie and I can definitely see why it got so much attention and earned so many awards.


----------



## rosabelle

Just watched the kissing booth 2 the other night. Miiight watch Parasite today then since user above mentioned it


----------



## brockbrock

I just finished Masaki Kobayashi’s 1964 anthological horror film *Kwaidan*. It was a stunning movie, easily one of the most kaleidoscopic and mesmerizing I have ever seen, not to mention creepy. In particular, the battle scene from Hoichi the Earless was one of the most incredible 15 minutes of any movie I’ve ever seen. There is so much to absorb that I had to watch it twice, which took over 6 hours... Luckily, because it’s an anthology, you can take breaks in between each of the four stories.


----------



## Hobowire

kung fu hustle


----------



## mayortiffany

Just watched _The Speed Cubers_, which is a Netflix documentary!

Speed cubing is the act of solving Rubik's Cubes as fast as possible. The documentary follows two world champion cubers, Felix Zemdegs and Max Park, towards competition at the 2019 world championships. It's a heartwarming story that focuses more so on the stories of Felix and Max than cubing itself; specifically, on their friendship and rivalry. It's a sweet watch. If you're interested in documentaries about autism, this one may interest you as well, as Max is autistic.

It's only 40 minutes long, so it's a pretty fast watch.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Mulan


----------



## Saylor

I just finished Summerland and I liked it a lot.


----------



## Cherry Tree

Just watched fatal attraction yesterday for the first time


----------



## InstantNoodles

Just watched 'The Hater' on Netflix. Actually a great movie with surprisingly good acting


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I got bored so I started binge watching DCOMs, since the last and only time I had seen one was the Hannah Montana movie like 10 years ago lol

I watched all 3 High School Musical movies, Lemonade Mouth, Camp Rock, The Suite Life movie, and Teen Beach Movie.
HSM was an awesome movie series, Lemonade Mouth and Camp Rock are also really good, and the same goes for The Suite Life Movie. I thought Teen Beach was meh to be honest, though.


----------



## nyx~

I watched Doctor Sleep about a week ago. I was expecting it to be scarier ngl.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I saw _Captain Blood_(1935) starring Errol Flynn(in his first starring role)and Olivia de Havilland who recently passed away at the age of 104.This movie has everything a good swashbuckler should have:a good sword fight,a lot of old sailing ships blasting the crap out of each other and a bunch of smelly pirates saying "aarrrrgghh".


----------



## mayortiffany

Just finished another documentary on Netflix! This one was called _Sour Grapes. _It's a true crime documentary, but perhaps not the kind of true crime that you usually think about: it was about wine fraud! To avoid giving away too much about the documentary, someone makes a lot of money selling wine that isn't what it seems to be...

The way the documentary lays out the story is much like a mystery. I thought it was entertaining and fairly well-explained, though the wine jargon was a bit much at times.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



brownbagjon said:


> 21
> 
> A movie about a bunch of college students and their professor counting cards in Vegas. They eventually get caught by a security system that has a feature that report gambling scams. After that, it was a roller coaster ride of suspense and a battle of wits. Oh, and it has Kevin Spacey.



If you liked 21, you might like the book it was based off, _Bringing Down the House: The Inside Story of Six MIT Students Who Took Vegas for Millions _by Ben Mezrich. Though there are claims that even the "real-life" events in the book were exaggerated, I remember finding it a very interesting read!


----------



## CrestFallen

Convinced my family to rewatch the Truman show with me! I still love that movie. As for in theaters I’m not sure as it’s been a while.


----------



## Neb

I watched Garden of Words the other night. For a 45 minute short film, it was very well done. The weather animation is some of the finest I’ve ever seen.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

Im watching the theory of everything at the moment, but before that I watched Spy Kids last night for the nostalgia xD


----------



## Mr_Persona

Kung Fu Panda 3


----------



## MoogleKupo

In theaters? Gosh, that was back in February and I believe it was Jumanji 2. That movie was really good, I did enjoy the first one more, but the second was still really good.

At home, Lilo and Stitch xD
I always come back to this movie, this was the most recent as it was about three days ago I watched this with my family.
This movie is so iconic, it's easy to watch whether you're paying attention, playing in the background.
I always notice new jokes, new references, or just something new


----------



## milktae

I think I watched coco the other day cause I was really bored


----------



## brockbrock

Oz Perkins' *Gretel and Hansel*. Sophia Lillis continues to impress as an actress. I thought the build-up in this movie, like Perkins' other films, was really fantastic. He has such a distinct flair for creating a deliciously foreboding and devilish atmosphere. The problem is that there wasn't much direction in the third act. I thought most of the mystique laid out in the beginning of the film was just kind of abandoned by the end. I did appreciate the writing and the tone of the film, not to mention it was aesthetically beautiful to watch, but it wasn't one of my favorites, and not my favorite from Perkins either (that still would be *The Blackcoat's Daughter*).


----------



## meo

Jurassic Park 3 (kinda had a marathon with them all today)


----------



## ecstasy

Me and my sister rewatched the Lorax today lmao, I last saw it years ago so the nostalgia hit me so hard
I loved it


----------



## pochy

just watched the lizzie mcguire movie, i completely forgot she's a middle schooler before watching and promptly laughed my socks off at each increasingly less realistic scene


----------



## Kuroh

The Lion King (1994)


----------



## -Lychee-

I believe it was Miss Congeniality.


----------



## DaisyFan

City Lights (1931)

Ok, but great movie.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I watched Clueless for the first time today and it was so stupid, I had so much fun haha.


----------



## DaisyFan

Just watched _Bonnie and Clyde_ (1967).

It was interesting and good!


----------



## Megan.

Knives Out. 
Interesting concept but seemed to drag on forever. I did enjoy it in the end though.


----------



## Gingerly

This week i've been watching cartoons this week with my family and recently we just wstched the Lorax


----------



## uwuzumakii

I watched The Goonies last night. There's certainly some parts of the movie that are quite dated but overall it's still a classic.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I don't remember and it was 2 days ago....


----------



## LadyDestani

My husband and I have been watching/re-watching all of Toy Story movies on Disney+.  So far we've watched the first two.


----------



## Milleram

I saw the new Spongebob movie and the recent Sonic movie as a double feature at a drive-in theatre last weekend, lol.


----------



## ellarella

i saw About Time (2013). for being one of the highest rated romantic comedies on IMDb, it was surprising in how hilariously bad it was. a pretty fun watch though.


----------



## Halloqueen

I just finished checking out the 2009 movie *Jennifer's Body*, written by Diablo Cody and directed by Karyn Kusama. I'd seen multiple people express praise for it this year, as opposed to the backlash that the movie received back when it was released, so I got curious about finally giving it a watch. 

I found it to be just sort of alright for a while. There are decisions made throughout that are just sort of baffling and nonsensical given the situation, but the last quarter or so, particularly the last few minutes and the ending, tied it all together well enough that I can say I have a positive impression of the film. I'd say it's good; neither as bad as the initial reaction it garnered would lead one to believe, nor as great as the renewed interest would lead one to believe. I can see why certain aspects of the story and symbolism appeal to people, but I feel like it ultimately falls short of achieving the greatness attributed to it, being better in concept than execution.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

Moana
It played at a BBQ


----------



## fluttershy300

A monster high movie. Lol


----------



## Cheren

I watched Happiness (1998) the other day. I'd only recommend it to people under certain circumstances, but I enjoyed it. I also watched The Truman Show (1998) earlier this week and it was really, really good.


----------



## Nooblord

Peanut Butter Falcon, a lovely feel good movie. Haven’t seen such a wholesome movie in a long time.


----------



## JellyBeans

i think i recently rewatched captain america: the first avenger! probably one of my fave mcu films


----------



## Mikaiah

I don't tend to watch films... but I think the last full-length film I watched was Les Miserables. Not the biggest fan of the singing in the film version compared to the dream cast in concert version (which I also own a DVD of, lol) but the film itself isn't bad


----------



## Cherry Tree

Just finished watching Twilight. Currently reading the new book so it made me want to watch it again


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Last movie I've seen...

Probably Star Wars: Rise of Skywalker again about a month ago! I love the Star Wars films! ^W^​


----------



## meo

Rewatched the newer animated Grinch movie.


----------



## Nosfurratu

Mother!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

The last movie I watched was "Titanic" - the Leo DiCaprio and Kate Winslet one. It was beautiful <3


----------



## slzzpz

Recently saw "An American Pickle" and currently watching "Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind".


----------



## meo

Project Power

It was really good, I liked it. It was good seeing Jamie Foxx too. <3


----------



## hakutaku

No Country for Old Men, 'cause it was on Netflix. 

It was excellent, actually. I didn't expect to like it so much but it's a great film.


----------



## Firesquids

*In theaters:* Its been so long now because of Covid lol
I think it was Howl's Moving Castle
*At home:* Die hard (it was worse than I expected)


----------



## RedPanda

We are on the third Cars movie (Pixar) and it's very cute. Simple, happy, pretty. Light entertainment is very helpful right now.


----------



## TaylaJade

At home: _Synecdoche New York_ last night in preparation for Charlie Kaufman’s new movie coming out next week.
At the cinema: _Queen & Slim _two months ago before my state went into lockdown AGAIN.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished up the Toy Story movies this weekend with Toy Story 3 and Toy Story 4.  Now I can finally say I've watched them all.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

_The Sound of Music._

I loved it! I'm a sucker when it comes to musical numbers lmfao.


----------



## milktae

Phineas and Ferb the Movie: Candace Against the Universe
i looked up the title lmao


----------



## mimiamei

last movie i saw in theatres was the sonic movie lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I watched Parasite today. Let's just say that the movie is well made and makes you think about our society even after watching it.


----------



## AC.Newbie

Bill and Ted Face The Music. I grew up with the first two so I had to see it even though I had low expectations. It was watchable, it had it's good parts but it was definitely the weakest movie of the trilogy. Hopefully they'll leave it alone and won't try to make another one based around their daughters



Firesquids said:


> *At home:* Die hard (it was worse than I expected)


Blasphemy!


----------



## Dunquixote

When I visited my nieces last week, I watched Pets 2 with them .


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I watched Planet of the Apes with my father today. I think tomorrow I will watch Captain America: Civil War as I desperately crave Bucky content ;w;


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I've rewatched 42 recently. I didn't know Chadwick Boseman also starred in that movie. I find it bittersweet to be honest. Rest in peace.


----------



## DaisyFan

Couple days ago, I watched _Arthur 2: On The Rocks_. I liked it, but the first movie (_Arthur_) was the best. By the way, I love both!


----------



## OllieOllie

The 100
but I can't wait to see Mulan


----------



## CasualWheezer

I watched "I am Sam" a week ago. Although the critic reviews are really bad, I thought it was a pretty good movie and definitely a very emotional one.


----------



## pochy

i saw django unchained with my parents yesterday and theres a lot of bloodshed but the ending made me so happy


----------



## CasualWheezer

This weekend, I watched Jurassic Park and Grease. I'm not sure if I watched Jurassic Park before, I might've. One of my friends recommended this movie to me, it's his favorite movie ever. And it's pretty good. And I've always wanted to watch Grease and it's on Netflix as of now and definitely liked it too. It's kind of the idealized view of high school for me, especially now as a senior. So much for that though.


----------



## hakutaku

A few days ago I watched The Man From Earth. Hmm. It was certainly an entertaining, interesting movie. The acting was kinda off in some places and I found some of the twists to be implausible and kinda dumb, but I don't regret watching it.


----------



## Aurita

I watched Palm Springs on Hulu and it was entertaining! The whole time loop concept has been done a lot but it was a chill, funny, cute movie nonetheless ☺


----------



## mocha.

Tenet. I swear the next film Christopher Nolan brings out will require a degree in quantum physics  I’ll need to watch this film another 2 times at least to get a rough understanding


----------



## Bcat

True Grit (2010) one of the few remakes I like better than the original. It’s more faithful to the spirit of the book!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched the Seven Deadly Sins movie: Prisoners of the Sky.  It wasn't too bad.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

As of movies that came out recently...
Phineas and Ferb the Movie: Candace Against the Universe and the new Mulan.
The Phineas and Ferb movie was actually really good, while the new Mulan was meh.

For movies that I recently saw that aren't new, I watched High School Musical 2 tonight since I was bored.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the Ballad of Buster Scruggs today.  It had some pretty interesting stories.


----------



## DaisyFan

Last night, I watched one of my favorite movies, _Weird Science_.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans

I watched My Neighbour Totoro a week or two ago? It was cute


----------



## Mr_Persona

Toy Story 3


----------



## Mariah

Sweeney Todd


----------



## deSPIRIA

13 tzameti. was recommended to watch it a couple years ago and i forgot about it until recently. good film! very intense


----------



## CasualWheezer

The Social Network. My friend said I should watch it and it was a pretty good movie. It's probably not the most accurate but it kind of shows the perspectives of everyone involved.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

I watch part of Kung-Fu Panda 3 today, not the best movie though


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

The last movies I watched were 1993's Alive and this years #Alive XD


----------



## pochy

sweeney todd the demon barber of fleet street. such a satisfying ending aaa


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Aquaman at home.


----------



## xlisapisa

Sicario: Day of the Soldado ~ crazy, but not better than the first one.


----------



## silk.feather

I watched the quite old movie it takes two. It is a good movie and it is really funny and I recommend you to watch it coz it has a good storyline to it.


----------



## _Rainy_

What we do in the shadows. It was amazing and I loved it.


----------



## Giovana

My last movie was Anastasia, an animation from Disney, i love that movie!!


----------



## sunny_ac

Goosebumps!!


----------



## Snowesque

_The Lodge_ -- Takes a bit to get there but it was alright; I felt as if I watched it before somehow.

I already saw it, but I got my partner to watch _The Babadook_ with me; it was interesting seeing what they thought about it.


----------



## meo

Mirai on netflix.


----------



## jo_electric

Vivarium on prime. Super weird but thought provoking.


----------



## Fye

*in theaters: Little women* - haven't been to a theater since 2019 =' )
*online: the social dilemma *


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Wilt (or also known as The Misadventures of Mr. Wilt). This movie sure goes into my top 5 favorite movies, it's so silly, I just enjoyed watching it. (Btw not something for the younger audience, ahem...)


----------



## Mr_Persona

Giovana said:


> My last movie was Anastasia, an animation from Disney, i love that movie!!


It was actually Fox not Disney, but Disney did buy Fox. So it's kinda their movie.


----------



## Uffe

I decided to watch Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles movie from the very early 90s. I don't care how cheesy it is, that was my childhood.


----------



## pochy

i rewatched the princess bride !!


----------



## Bcat

Enola Holmes 







omg it was EXCELLENT. I loved it


----------



## xara

couldn’t sleep so i decided to finally watch “room”; heartbreaking but still a good movie!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

trolls world tour!


----------



## ReeBear

Cat People (1942) w/ my partner as part of his horror season :') it was v fun


----------



## Bcat

The Artist. Super fun!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Moana, Tangled, Frozen 1, and Pocahontas

too much princess today xD


----------



## xara

watched “a star is born” yesterday! i’d already seen a few clips from it + the ending but it’s still a nice movie! and plus,, gaga is so gorgeous


----------



## Lady Timpani

My brother and I have been going through the Marvel movies lately since I haven't seen most of them, and today we watched Doctor Strange. I (kind of surprisingly lol) enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Bcat

War Horse. 

My mom: ugh a war movie? I don’t want to watch that.
Me: Tom Hiddleston is in it
My mom: ...Ok good. At least we’ll have something to look at


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Shazam at home.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I saw_ Bill &Ted Face The Music_.It was fun to see the guys back for one more time traveling phone booth ride.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Princess and the Frog


----------



## cannedcommunism

watched "Return of the Prodigal Son" for the third time today. It's an Egyptian movie-musical


----------



## Kuroh

Watched Star Wars: Rise of Skywalker again. I think the newer movies should have been entirely re-written for various reasons  but I will watch it for Kylo Ren


----------



## meo

Netflix's Enola. It was cute.


----------



## Bcat

Peanutbutter falcon 

   Hands down one of the best movies I’ve seen in ages. Holy crap I don’t have words.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Shutter island, I liked it


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched Sleeping with Other People on Netflix.


----------



## cannedcommunism

I watched the Color of Pomegranates after watching Lady Gaga's recent "911" music video. It's p weird, but it's also really aesthetically pleasing, even if you don't know too much about Armenian culture.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched Enola Holmes today and it was really good!


----------



## Kuroh

Re-watched Christopher Robin last night  I love the film!


----------



## Mariah

Let The Right One In


----------



## Bcat

Disturbia.


Spoiler



The most disturbing thing about it wasn’t the serial killer, it was how the female lead was written. Seriously, what was her thought process? 
My neighbor, who is literally Shia Labeouf in a house arrest anklet, is spying on me with binoculars while I change. Tee-hee, how sweet! I’m going to his house ALONE and try to befriend him. That is an excellent idea. I definitely won’t end up on the 12:00 news!

lol I’m sorry. I know characters in horror movies are always dumb, but that was a little too much for me.


----------



## Mariah

Phantom of the Megaplex


----------



## moonbunny

_nerve_. it was decently enjoyable to watch, mostly bc of dave franco. he's been p good in the movies ive seen him in.

going to watch _the lighthouse_ next.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I watched "The Pixar Story" last night. It was a pretty interesting documentary for sure. I've always wanted to do something with film and perhaps animation, that's my dream job. So that movie definitely gives a lot of insight into making films, it's not easy at all. But yeah, I would love to get into filmmaking one day though.


----------



## xlisapisa

Love, Guaranteed on Netflix; super cheesy and it was just okay. Definitely wouldn’t have mind skipping it! I only watched it because of Rachael Leigh Cook.


----------



## Snowesque

_Made in Abyss: Dawn of the Deep Soul_

Pretty faithful to the manga!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Finally finished Teen Beach 2

_and hohoooo boy was it frustrating_


----------



## SmoochsPLH

literally just watched el dorado its one of my favorites


----------



## Soralan

Elona Holmes. Is was OK I guess, fun film to watch with older kids.


----------



## CuteYuYu

Battle Royale


----------



## SenpaiPuppy

Monster House (2006)

I watched it with my Other Sunday Night.
It was a movie I use to watch as a kid and it popped up on our Hulu, I described it to her and she was interested.
I enjoyed watching it again after so long and she enjoyed watching it for a first time.
That cheesey animation will always be in my memory.


----------



## Cherry Tree

Deep Blue Sea 3......they should have stopped after the first one!


----------



## Kuroh

King Kong (1933)
Why did the island have a door big enough for Kong to get through in the first place...?


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Blade Runner: The Final Cut.  It was my first time watching the original from 1982.


----------



## deana

Project Power on Netflix, pretty standard action movie but not bad


----------



## Mariah

The Machinist


----------



## xlisapisa

Spies in disguise, good movie to watch with the kids. It was funny.


----------



## SublimeDonut

Had nothing to do yesterday so I saw Labyrinth and Shadows and Fog one after the other. They're both so charming. Left me feeling cozy inside. But I was surprised with how morbid Labyrinth was. In Shadows and Fog Woody Allen's being hunted by a serial killer but it was still more lighthearted than the literal kid's movie lol


----------



## Mariah

Eyes Without a Face


----------



## eseamir

I watched scoob! which was an... interesting experience (I'm not going to go into the details of why it was such a bizarre film to watch as there are children around but let's just say I was having a Time during that movie)


----------



## Fjoora

Gosh, I'll be honest, off the top of my head, it's pretty difficult to recall when, but I believe the last movie I saw in theaters was The Joker, which I think I saw a total of 4 times. That's the problem, when a good movie comes out, I always end up over watching it because there really aren't that many watchable movies in existence that I haven't already seen.


----------



## Saylor

Minari! It was so good.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Watched Scream and the opening scene genuinely scared me; I loved the rest of it too, especially how they kept namedropping horror movie tropes left and right, it was fun. Some of the close up camera angles were kind of weird and annoying, but idk if that was done on purpose or not.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Watched Despicable Me both for nostalgia and memes. Definitely a strange one.


----------



## Cherry Tree

I watched Train to Busan today


----------



## tessa grace

I watched Barbie and the 12 dancing princesses for nostalgia. Who else grew up with that movie?


----------



## Sharksheep

The Dawn Wall on Netflix. I've seen Free Solo and finally got around to watching the other climbing documentary. I like the Dawn Wall more personally and would recommend it over Free Solo.


----------



## deana

Rewatched Crimes of Grindelwald tonight since I had not watched since it was in theatres (and I had completely forgot the plot in that time)


----------



## Zane

Child’s Play. I was confused by the ending but I looked it up and the ending I remembered was actually from Child’s Play 2! Which I don’t even really recall watching but I guess I must have. lol


----------



## kayleee

Django Unchained


----------



## Neb

I watched The Social Dilemma on Netflix the other day. While I already knew most of social media’s side effects, having it presented so well was a great reminder. Not one day goes by where I regret quitting Twitter and Reddit.


----------



## ReeBear

I think the last film I watched was The Night of the Hunter, some weirdly OTGW magical feelings in certain places.


----------



## meo

Watched Netflix's horror movie Cadaver. It was terrible so don't really recommend...


----------



## Mariah

Labyrinth


----------



## xlisapisa

over the moon on Netflix; it was cute!


----------



## Mariah

Girl, Interrupted


----------



## Yazzy

Halloweentown. Iykyk #90skid


----------



## John Wick

The Gentlemen.

That rocked!


----------



## rianne

Always Be My Maybe

Loooooved ittttttt.


----------



## Mad Aly

Watched _The Thing_ at home with my brother a couple nights ago. Cool stuff!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans

I saw The Perfection with my friends last night.


----------



## visibleghost

i forgot the name (it had Jane Doe in the name?) but some kind of boring horror movie about a morgue doing autopsies on corpses and then Spooky Things happened. rly boring but the special effects looked kinda real so i guess that deserves credit


----------



## eseamir

I watched ice age: collision course last night with my fiance and I feel like that entire series gets less and less believable as it goes on :/


----------



## Rinpane

Rewatched Dawn of the Dead(2004) for Halloween night, although perhaps it was more for the zombies than the actual characters. Still a fun watch.


----------



## yuckyrat

Can't remember my last theater watch (thanks, pandemic. /s), but I rewatched The Nightmare Before Christmas last night with my girlfriend. Childhood favorite.


----------



## CasualWheezer

My Spanish teacher is showing us clips of "The Motorcycle Diaries", it's about Che Guevara and Alberto Granado's trip around South America. She shows it via screen sharing on zoom which doesn't really work that we'll.


----------



## wildfig

Your Name. It was alright, reminded me of 5 centimeters per second. I prefer 5cm/s.


----------



## Mariah

Halloweentown


----------



## AC.Newbie

Had myself a nice little horror movie marathon for Halloween:

Halloween (1978)
Friday the 13th
Texas Chainsaw Massacre (original)
Nightmare on Elm Street 
Nightmare on Elm Street 2
Nightmare on Elm Street 3
Scream


----------



## Katzenjammer

The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies


----------



## ReeBear

Watched The Innocents (1961) for Halloween and still pretty messed up by it honestly


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Hereditary


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the movie Fargo today.  It was my first time seeing it and it was really interesting.  I wish it hadn't taken me so long to get around to it.


----------



## Mariah

The Bad Seed (1956)
7/10 would recommend


----------



## milktae

I watched coco the other day with my family :’)


----------



## jiny

the impossible! i first watched it in 6th grade during social studies class, and i watched it the other day with my family.. i forgot how gruesome it was, there was a LOT of blood ;-; i got nauseous


----------



## EmmaFrost

Spider-Man: Far From Home


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Watched Up and Wall-E. Been an eternity since I saw them. (The last time I watched them was when they were in theaters :/)


----------



## slzzpz

Just saw Upgrade this past weekend, it was super good! Highly recommend it.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## itsmxuse

I finally got around to watching Spider-Man into the spider verse the other night and I throughly enjoyed it!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

watched the missing link yesterday. not one of my favorite laika movies, but not bad either.


----------



## Korichi

In theatres: Ip man 
At home: Baseball Girl

I got to watch both movies with my dad, which was fun! We always watch movies together.


----------



## Katgamer

At home Beetlejuice I was rewatching it


----------



## oranje

Borat 2. Not as fun as the first, but I did appreciate the female empowerment message. I did feel like it was rushed though, so it could be released before the election.


----------



## Mezzanine

deleted


----------



## Snowesque

_Eraserhead_; pretty alright!


----------



## EmmaFrost

I finally watched Get Out and holy damn it was fascinating and strange and really different from anything I’ve ever seen. I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## ryuk

ready player one!


----------



## Plainbluetees

At theaters: Spider-Man: Far From Home 
Gee that was a long time ago thanks Covid 

At home: Sandlot 2. Never realized they made a sequel


----------



## Mr.Fox

I just finished Once Upon A Time...In Hollywood and it was excellent. Any movie that gets me to do research after it's over has done its job.


----------



## Katzenjammer

Much like @ryuk, Ready Player One


----------



## samsquared

Finally watched Blade Runner for the first time  🕊


----------



## CasualWheezer

I saw "A Silent Voice" yesterday and it was amazing. That movie definitely left me speechless.


----------



## neoqueenserenity

I just watched the entire Maze Runner trilogy last night! It was a great series


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

_Spider-Man: Into the Spiderverse_ is now on Netflix Canada! I saw it in theatres last year. Love the story, animation (especially how they blended so many different styles seamlessly), and the music + soundtrack. I cannot recommend this movie enough! Such a masterpiece.


----------



## saucySheep

in theaters: The War With Grandpa. That movie SUCKED. SO CRINGEWORTHY.
At homie: Hatchi. too sad. pls terminate sadness.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020



neoqueenserenity said:


> I just watched the entire Maze Runner trilogy last night! It was a great series


omg they made movies?  i've read the 1st book and i wanna finish the series and oof i'd love to see the movies afterwarDs dnufaifeqw


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

A CTV Christmas film. Like Hallmark, but not as engrossing. lol


----------



## Mars Adept

Not sure if this counts, but I watched the ‘Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer’ Christmas special for the first time. It was... unique. It’s worth watching at least once in your life, I’ll say that.


----------



## aericell

i watched the call of the wild with my family last night


----------



## Nicole.

The great outdoors


----------



## saucySheep

Freaky Friday 2003. Seen it before and i didn't finish it this time (church got in the way) but i frikin love that movie lol


----------



## RedPanda

I think the last theater movie I saw was the last Star Wars movie. I did not enjoy it very much, unfortunately. The last movie I saw at home was "To Die For" which is a 90s movie starring Nicole Kidman. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Mulan since it became free on Disney+. I've heard some negative reviews, but I rather liked it. I did have a few issues with some minor things, but overall I went in expecting exactly what I got so I wasn't disappointed. The cameos from some of the great Chinese actors and actresses were also a nice touch.


----------



## Firesquids

LadyDestani said:


> Today I watched Mulan since it became free on Disney+. I've heard some negative reviews, but I rather liked it. I did have a few issues with some minor things, but overall I went in expecting exactly what I got so I wasn't disappointed. The cameos from some of the great Chinese actors and actresses were also a nice touch.


I saw this great video about all the issues with the movie that I rather enjoyed yesterday actually, if you're interested lol.





Last movie I saw in theaters was rise of Skywalker, I also did not care for it.
Last movie I watched at home was Muppet Treasure Island, a timeless classic.


----------



## Airysuit

Latest movie i watched first time: Goodfellas
Latesf movie i watched: sound of music


----------



## Kuroh

The Hallmark movie: "_Marrying Father Christmas_" (2018) because it was rated well

...but we didn't know that it was the last film that was a part of a movie trilogy, until halfway through, since we were confused LOL the description hadn't mentioned it


----------



## Mariah

I’m watching terrible Christmas movies. Last night was Home Alone 3 and today was Grandma  Got Run Over by a Reindeer.


----------



## Junebugsy94

Christmas with the Kranks haha


----------



## avieators

in theaters: captain marvel (i remember it very vividly bc my bro was abt to get married and i was constantly stressed abt it so he took me to see it as both thanks for being best man and to say "holy christ pls calm down" lol

at home: hm, i dont think i've actually watched a movie at home in a long time! we're not a very moviegoing family, i mostly watch spongebob and paranormal shows lmao


----------



## eseamir

the good dinosaur, wouldn't be my first choice but it was on while I was at work


----------



## Bluelady

In theater: Toy Story 4
At home: Home Alone


----------



## coldpotato

WALL-E! Such an amazing movie


----------



## hestu

I watched National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation a couple of nights ago! I watch it every year around Christmas. I think the last movie I saw in the theater was Just Mercy, but it was so long ago now that I can't say for sure.


----------



## Galaxite

I think the last movie I watched was Surviving Christmas.
I watched it with my bf and his family at home.​


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Yesterday, I watched  *Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba the Movie - Mugen Train* at the cinema. Had such a great time. It made me laugh, it made me cry. The action scenes were so well choreographed! And the soundtrack was fantastic. Even my non-anime fan husband, who had no idea what Kimetsu no Yaiba was about, said he enjoyed the movie a lot. ❤


----------



## LuchaSloth

I watched Muppets Christmas Carol the other night. Have to watch it before Christmas each year.


----------



## Nicole.

Watched Speed last night, love an action film


----------



## ReeBear

Watched Wolfwalkers, the latest cartoon saloon film, last night. Absolutely beautiful 2D animation influenced by Irish myths/fairytales, would recommend  Also I read it as pretty queer >>


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Nicole. said:


> Watched Speed last night, love an action film



Hell yeah, that film is awesome. I need to rewatch that.


----------



## a potato

Us! It’s so good—definitely in my top 3. I chose it to show for one of my classes this semester, and I think this was my fourth time seeing it.


----------



## jiny

the banana splits movie  it was more disturbing than scary, so much gore too much for my taste


----------



## Imbri

Popped _The Thin Man_ in last night. I love William Powell and Myrna Loy.


----------



## Nicole.

The Martian,

Films set in space have never really interested me until last night. This exceeds the five star rating system for sure! I want to watch it again it was that good.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Signs


----------



## EmmaFrost

Mulan. It was okay. I lost my focus a bunch of times.


----------



## Mariah

Gremlins


----------



## Neb

I watched An Extremely Goofy Movie with a friend. Most of the 90s charm and character development from the first movie was gone. In its place was mediocre covers of Disco music. At least the ending was sweet.


----------



## Nicole.

The polar express


----------



## ReeBear

a potato said:


> Us! It’s so good—definitely in my top 3. I chose it to show for one of my classes this semester, and I think this was my fourth time seeing it.


I loved Us  The imagery in it and magical/surreal elements worked so well with the political themes and horror framing


----------



## Bird_9

Blade runner 2049
Amazing
True master piece
The soundtrack is absurd and the art of the movie is incredible


----------



## Hopeless Opus

the chronicles of narnia: prince caspian. have never seen it before, and it gave me so much anxiety, but it was great! :>


----------



## a potato

ReeBear said:


> I loved Us  The imagery in it and magical/surreal elements worked so well with the political themes and horror framing


I know, right?! The theme of the movie  we had to show was “the system”, and I thought it fit perfectly! We ended up having a great discussion about it.


----------



## Korichi

The last movie I saw in the cinemas was Soul Snatcher. It’s a Chinese fantasy movie about friendship, deception, cultivation and fox spirits. I wasn’t expecting it to be so good!!


----------



## hakutaku

I re-watched The Death of Stalin last night! It's still one of my favourite movies lol, the acting, dark humour, historical basis, and insanity are all just great.


----------



## moo_nieu

A silent voice :3 it was truly an emotional rollercoaster


----------



## Jam86

the last movie i watched in cinema was the new sonic movie, my brother made me see the first showing on the day it was released, it was sooo bad

the last movie i watched at home was your name, it's an amazing movie and everyone should definately watch it ♡♡♡


----------



## Aubrey895

Happiest season was the last movie I seen.


----------



## Snek

In cinema: Sonic
On Netflix: Django Unchained


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Fatman. I enjoyed it. even tho it doesn't take itself seriously lol but good Christmas movie nonetheless


----------



## Mariah

Charlie Brown Christmas


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Just finished watching Scrooge (1970) with my family as per Christmas eve tradition.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I just watched Happiest Season. It was pretty good, I liked it. It’s the first Christmas movie I’ve seen that isn’t heteronormative.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Pretty much the last movie I watched was Frozen 2 cause my friend came over for Christmas and she loves that movie soo we had to watch it last night.


----------



## bleached

Knives Out with my ex :'/ I didn't actually pay much attention to the movie, I just wanted to hang out with him. He broke up with me the next day lmao. Now I despise the movie.


----------



## ReeBear

Watched 'Soul' and I loved it so much ;w; the animation, the rendering, the contrast between the real world and Great Before, the thematic ideas of purpose/flow/obsession, ahhhhhh. I just really loved it from both a visual and narrative perspective  The voice acting was also A+++++ Honestly the most hyped I've felt about a pixar film in a long time ~ Would highly rec ;w;


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Wonder Woman 1984 at home.


----------



## Bluebellie

At home: Operation Christmas Drop
Theaters: Adrift 

None of which were spectacular movies, but ok to watch when bored. Adrift I had free movie tickets for. I also like cheesy Christmas movies on December so the other was a must and on Netflix. Only on December though.


----------



## Cherry Tree

Jingle All The Way on Christmas Eve


----------



## Dim

Wonder Woman 1984. Don't care what anyone says I liked it


----------



## a_b

Just finished watching soul on disney+ yesterday, I enjoyed it. I had low expectations due to everyone bashing the trailer so I was surprised to see how nice the movie really was.


----------



## ReeBear

a_b said:


> Just finished watching soul on disney+ yesterday, I enjoyed it. I had low expectations due to everyone bashing the trailer so I was surprised to see how nice the movie really was.


I honestly loved it despite not being particularly taken with Inside Out, Soul just really hit the right notes for me.
...oh no, was that a pun


----------



## a_b

ReeBear said:


> I honestly loved it despite not being particularly taken with Inside Out, Soul just really hit the right notes for me.
> ...oh no, was that a pun


I guess you could say soul had more.. soul ;D


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

in theater i believe it was godzilla: king of the monsters (i saw it twice in a row i love it that much)

at home my girlfriend and i watched godzilla vs spacegodzilla yesterday and had a good laugh at it


----------



## SmoochsPLH

watched soul yesterday. didn't really care for it much.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Shrek 4 again, there was nothing else to watch on TV so why not.


----------



## Kattea

I can’t remember the last movie I saw in theatres. I watched A Silent Voice at home on Christmas Eve.


----------



## JemAC

I haven’t seen a film at the cinema for a long time now due to them been closed but have watched quite a few at home, especially with so many been on TV at the moment. The last ones I watched were Despicable Me and Chicken Run which were both on telly today, always like the animated ones as they’re so easy to watch and enjoy.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I watched Groundhog Day for the first time yesterday. It was pretty cute!

The theater where I live permanently closed a couple weeks ago and the last movie I saw there was Rise of Skywalker, which I didn't like at all. Kind of a bummer that that's my last memory there haha.


----------



## Firesquids

Jingle all the Way! lol


----------



## Mariah

Soul


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Haven't seen a film in any theatre for a really long time, but the last movie I think I watched in full (without getting distracted or giving up on watching it bc of how much I fidget), was Captain America: The Winter Soldier. My best friend and I watched it when I went to visit her in MA. Very nice Marvel film, I'll watch it over and over and I can never get bored. I also watch it with the same amount of suspense in me, you would think it'd be my first time watching it by my reactions..


----------



## Korichi

The last movie I watched in the cinemas was Wonder Woman 1984. And the last movie I watched at home was Jingle All The Way! It’s such a classic.


----------



## LuchaSloth

On Christmas Eve, I watched that R-rated Santa movie with Mel Gibson as Santa...'Fatman'. It was surprisingly good.
On Christmas day, I watched 'Soul' on Disney+. That was also pretty good.


----------



## Burumun

I watched The Prom with my boyfriend and his mom yesterday. It wasn't bad, but it basically reeked of Netflix execs deciding to make a mediocre film adaptation of a musical based on an actual civil rights case just to be able to cash in on it, IMHO. Apparently, at least according to Wikipedia, the original musical was well received, although I hadn't heard of it before.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm going to put this here because it was a stand-alone documentary and it was movie length. Today I watched David Attenborough's A Life on Our Planet on Netflix. I highly recommend it. It was a very thoughtful presentation that captured the damage humans have done over the past ~100 years and the ways that we can reverse that damage before it's too late.


----------



## PrincessApple

the last movie i watched was wonder woman 1984, it was okay but i liked the first one better


----------



## Halloqueen

I most recently did annual re-watches of a few Christmas movies:

- The original 1974 *Black Christmas* by director Bob Clark. 

- *Anna and the Apocalypse*, which despite the title is in fact a Christmas movie. It's a Christmas zombie musical film from 2017, directed by John McPhail. Sounds like a weird premise, and I'm not really a musical person, but I find it enjoyable.

- The 2015 *Krampus* movie directed by Michael Dougherty.

Good stuff. 

Haven't had much time I could set aside for movies this month aside from that. I'm hoping to watch more Wintery stuff soon.


----------



## meo

I just watched Santa Claus with Tim Allen.


----------



## DaisyFan

_Airplane!_ (1980)

One of my fave movies.


----------



## Rika092

The last movie I watched in theater was knives out... the most recent movies I watched at home is bad education and Wonder Woman 1984. Watched both of them basically on the same day


----------



## KimiyoCake

hmmm the last movie i watched would probably be "Alice in Wonderland through the looking glass" on Disney+  and that was a few months ago....


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

I watched Wonder Woman 1984 last night at the cinemas and I actually really liked it. Though the first was better in my opinion..


----------



## EmmaFrost

My partner and I just watched Star Wars Attack of the Clones. We are watching all the Star Wars movies over in order because we just finished the Mandalorian and it made us want to revisit the whole story.


----------



## Korichi

The last movies I watched were To Sir, With Love, A Cat In Paris and Groundhog Day!!


----------



## cornimer

After working at a Bollywood event for 4 years I finally watched my first Bollywood movie on Netflix! It was called Ek Ladki Ko Dekha To Aisa Laga (translates to something like "When I Saw This One Girl, Then I Felt"). It was really good!


----------



## Plainbluetees

Gosh, the last time I watched a movie in a theatre would have been the release of _Spider-Man: Far From Home. _I don’t remember anything about it and I’m honestly not a fan of super hero movies I guess?

The last movie I watched at home was _A Christmas Story _on Christmas Eve.


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

The last movie I've seen in the theater...I really don't remember  But at home I watch movies all the time. I like watching horror movies if I'm with my friends, but the last movie I watched was the original Disney Hercules because my sister put it on. That movie still slaps!!


----------



## CasualWheezer

I watched E.T. I saw it a few years ago but since today was the last day to watch it on Netflix, I had to see it again.


----------



## LadyDestani

I just finished watching Animal World on Netflix.


----------



## jiny

monsters inc :,) i teared up at the end


----------



## Imbri

I watched 'Mr. Lucky' last night while waiting for midnight.


----------



## Uffe

Dr. No. YouTube had some free James Bond movies on their list, but they took them down. I was going to try to watch all of them for old time sake. Oh well.


----------



## aericell

watched soul with my family tonight


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Surf's Up. It's apparently on Netflix so I watched it, and that movie was what made my whole childhood... questionable (in a way). Still recommend it tho it's a great movie lol


----------



## Lightspring

WW84. I watched it with my family a few days ago.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I just watched The Disaster Artist tonight.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Terminator Genysis


----------



## windloft

_the bishop's wife_ with cary grant. it's such a cute, sweet little movie ... the ending made me cry lots!!


----------



## RedPanda

Saw two movies recently, both of which had Kristen Wiig as the supporting actress.

Watched _Wonder Woman 1984_ on Christmas on the teevee. Spoiler below:



Spoiler



I thought there were some spectacularly bad parts to the film. In particular, the fact that she thought it was ok to magically allow her dead boyfriend inhabit the body of some random guy, thereby kidnapping that man's body (where did that poor guy's consciousness go???) was horrendous. She put him in danger, had SEX with him (hello, rape??) and used/destroyed his personal belongings. Wow, just wow. That is so not how Wonder Woman, a person who is supposed to have a very high level of integrity and virtue, would be acting. Terrible "Hollywoo" style nonsense.

I won't even get into the other flaws, but there were many.



Older movie: Last night I watched_ The Secret Life of Walter Mitty_ (2013) with Ben Stiller as the lead. That's a cute comedy and good if you are wanting some vicarious travel experiences! There is also a 1940s version starring Danny Kaye. I watched a little of that one too out of curiosity but it didn't seem as cute to me.


----------



## Romaki

I watched Into The Spider-Verse with my niece last night. Very cool and fun-to-watch movie.


----------



## milktae

soul! I didn’t pay full attention to it tho since I was watching smtown’s concert :’)


----------



## Soigne

castle in the sky


----------



## Poppies_92

Wonder Woman 1984, I actually enjoyed the movie lol


----------



## shion

hereditary


----------



## Mariah

We Need To Talk About Kevin


----------



## RoyalTea

Rewatched The Hateful 8 earlier tonight. Some people don't like all the gore, but I didn't think it was that bad. Just bloody.


----------



## Firesquids

Just watched Iron Giant for the hundredth time, still hold up.


----------



## pochy

i watched megamind for the first time last night, i really liked it :^)


----------



## huuussein

i just watched sausage party the other day for the first time and it was a blast tbh omg. it's so raunchy, so wrong and yet still so funny to watch!


----------



## BlueOceana

The last movie I have seen that is newish is Annabelle comes home. But the most recent that I have seen before is Christmas Vacation.


----------



## _Donut_

I'm a (long) bit late to the party but I finally saw Get Out on Netflix. I'm normally not a huge horror fan but I've grown a liking towards good thrillers that keep you on edge. The movie was absolutely fantastic and I'm glad I finally decided to watch it =D
The previous "Thriller" that I saw was A Quiet Place, which I adored as well! If anyone else knows some other films that are in that sorta category, tips always appreciated..


----------



## Faux

The Lodge.

It's so good, and so messed up, lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Black Mirror: Bandersnatch. It was a really fun choose-your-own-adventure style of movie. Of course, I had to go through every path and see each ending, but that still took less than 2 hours.


----------



## Sharksheep

I saw Pixar's Soul. I like the movie a lot but it's not one of my favorites. I've seen people compare it to Inside Out and Coco. It's worth watching but I honestly like Inside Out and Coco more than Soul


----------



## Dawnpiplup

_Fists of Fury. _

First ever movie I watched with Bruce Lee in it. I watched it three tines in a row. Kicks ass, man.


----------



## _Donut_

Sharksheep said:


> I saw Pixar's Soul. I like the movie a lot but it's not one of my favorites. I've seen people compare it to Inside Out and Coco. It's worth watching but I honestly like Inside Out and Coco more than Soul



What were some stuff you didn't like about it? I've seen very mixed reviews about Soul ranging from "One of Pixar's best works" to "Meh". Personally I did not found much not to like about it except the ending (I think it would have been more realistic and ballsy to end it differently when Joe was on the escalator...if you know what I mean :d) but indeed Coco & Inside out are above Soul for me too!


----------



## mermaidshelf

ww 1984. it had so much potential and they went and did... that. i kinda wish they had set it in the 1970s, if not way before. nothing about it couldnt have been done in the 70s, esp with the 



Spoiler: spoiler



lynda carter cameo


, it would make more sense. i feel like with the jump between the first and the second movie, the next one will have to be set in current day.


----------



## Sharksheep

_Donut_ said:


> What were some stuff you didn't like about it? I've seen very mixed reviews about Soul ranging from "One of Pixar's best works" to "Meh". Personally I did not found much not to like about it except the ending (I think it would have been more realistic and ballsy to end it differently when Joe was on the escalator...if you know what I mean :d) but indeed Coco & Inside out are above Soul for me too!


It's a good movie but it didn't really connect with me emotionally like some of their other movies. It was funny for some parts but none of it was really hilarious. I think the characters were ok.


----------



## meo

Rewatcched Ready Player One, enjoyed it as per usual. :3


----------



## Mariah

Mommie Dearest


----------



## Snowesque

_Soul_ to pass the time, it was just fine.


----------



## dragonpisces69

The Grinch (2000) almost a month ago, and Nausicäa of the Valley of the Wind (Japanese spoken, English subbed ) last November. Nausicäa was an amazing movie, but then again, all of the Studio Ghibli movies I've seen so far are amazing. (I've also seen Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle, Princess Mononoke and Pom Poko.)


----------



## SublimeDonut

Blue Jasmine. Very real and very relevant without being boring one bit.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

"Enter The Dragon." 

Been watching Bruce Lee movies nonstop. I'm dedicating all my air kicks and punches to him. Dunno if he's cringing or honored but probably the former tbh...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The last movie I saw was actually Soul as well, it wasn't bad but it wasn't my favorite either.  I did like the analogy for the effect negative influence can have on children, as an elementary education major it took me back to a couple classes I've taken.


----------



## Diegoboy

Midway


----------



## SmoochsPLH

only saw the ending, but i think the sister act


----------



## LadyDestani

Yesterday I watched Mune: Guardian of the Moon because it was leaving Netflix. It was pretty cute.


----------



## Soigne

ponyo


----------



## Jam86

flushed away
haven't seen that movie in so long, it's literally so funny i forgot how much i loved it ☆


----------



## meo

The White Tiger (on netflix) - It was good, the main actor is very talented.


----------



## techno_charlie

Disney's Moana (2016) - Watched it for the first time last week, very fun to watch!


----------



## sunny_ac

Last night I watched twisterrrrr so gooooood


----------



## Neb

I just finished First Cow. It was refreshing to find a movie set in my state, but it was _slow. _There were so many scenes that just dragged. At least the performances were pretty well done.


----------



## Jam86

just rewatched spiderman: into the spiderverse for probably the 50th time
i love it so much, it's like the best spiderman movie 
sorry tobey maguire...


----------



## arikins

rewatched kung fu panda 2. ik it sounds weird but they are such good movies !!! perfect trilogy


----------



## Jam86

arikins said:


> rewatched kung fu panda 2. ik it sounds weird but they are such good movies !!! perfect trilogy


my gosh i love kung fu panda so much, it's actually my favourite trilogy ever lol


----------



## arikins

Jam86 said:


> my gosh i love kung fu panda so much, it's actually my favourite trilogy ever lol


oh man same !! theyve become such a comfort for me (that and studio ghilbi movies) they are just so peaceful and i love all the messages behind those three movies !!


----------



## EerieCreatures

Last movie I saw in theaters was Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker, because I went with my sister and a couple of her friends who were doing a little performance thing when it came out. I'd never seen a star wars movie before that. 

Last movie I watched at home though was earlier today my mom and I watched Cold Pursuit which was... something. xD Odd movie, but funny at times and my mom and I had a good time with it. c:


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Been rewatching "Speed" over and over again. It's amazing. Some memorable and quote-worthy lines are in that movie. Also, Dennis Hopper really is amazing at playing the madman.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Avengers: Endgame. 

I did a brief rewatch of Wanda's journey in the MCU to refresh my memory in between waiting for new WandaVision episodes.


----------



## Alienfish

_Shoplifters _(2018)

Good Kore-eda stuff but I think they made the end a bit too easy for being that kind of movie, but ah well preferences  Kirin Kiki was  awesome though, RIP.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I just watched 'Finding Ohana' on Netflix. I expected it to be a bootleg Goonies, and it definitely was. Unapologetically so. But...it was honestly a nice movie in its own right. It knew that it was blatant in paying homage to the Goonies, and it managed to do its own thing at the same time.


----------



## Jam86

i watched emporer's new groove this morning since disney+ doesn't have the tv show lol

eh to be fair the movie is wayyy better


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I made myself rewatch Despicable Me, Surf's Up, Ice Age, and Barbie as the Princess and the Pauper. within the past couple months.
Despicable Me was interesting to watch again after seeing all those memes.
Laughed all the way through Surf's Up of course. One of my favorite childhood movies of all time.
Ice Age was... a fever dream.
Barbie, of course, was spectacular. Everything you would expect from a Barbie movie made in 2004. (also good research for my island-)


----------



## Saylor

I watched Judas and the Black Messiah the other night. Soooo good and crushing even knowing how it was gonna end.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

I watched Zootopia. It was interesting to notice some things that I hadn’t when I watched it the first couple times.


----------



## OtakuTrash

The Disastrous life of Saiki K! It was an AMAZING show. I recommend this, SO much.


----------



## JellyBeans

500 days of Summer! it wasn't quite what I expected but also it was what it said it'd be lol. it was pretty good though


----------



## Jhine7

Basically what's on tv right now: The Meg followed by The Avengers.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I watched Onward recently.It had a better story and a lot more depth than I thought it would and my inner nerd enjoyed the many references to role playing games(I was a teenage Dungeons & Dragons geek).The voice work was really well done,especially by Tom Holland and Chris Pratt.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I watched 'The Little Things' on HBO Max a couple days ago. I liked it.


----------



## Bcat

The King’s Speech

Excellent! Collin Firth killed it and it was interesting to see Helena Bonham Carter play the Queen Mother when I just came from seeing her play Princess Margaret in The Crown.


----------



## dragonpisces69

About Time on Netflix with a few housemates last Saturday.


----------



## Sophie23

The dig on Netflix


----------



## LuchaSloth

This morning I watched 'Earwig and the Witch' on HBO Max. It's the first CG film from Studio Ghibli, and was directed by Goro Miyazaki instead of Hayao Miyazaki. I thought it was decent enough. A bit hollow in some story aspects and kind of a weird ending...but I enjoyed the movie for what it was. Probably helped that I never expected it to compare with other Ghibli masterpieces. I'd say it's in a similar place as James and the Giant Peach and Coraline.


----------



## Shawna

I saw Soul a few weeks ago.  It's a cute movie and it's pretty good and all, but there are better Pixar movies in my opinion.


----------



## SublimeDonut

Cassandra's Dream. I love Woody Allen to bits but it was meh. Felt like a recycling of other, better movies of his.


----------



## Bcat

Sonic the Hedgehog 2020.

I legitimately enjoyed it, and I’m not ashamed to say it lol. I mean, don’t get me wrong it’s still a “talking-cartoon-animal-in-the-real-world” movie. But its a damn good one.


----------



## neoqueenserenity

I _honestly _can't remember the last movie I saw in theaters, and it's very hard for me to sit through movies at home.
I think the last movie I watched at home fully was "The Little Hours".


----------



## xhyloh

last movie i saw in theaters was frozen 2 with my bf in late 2019... i really miss being able to go to theaters ;-;


----------



## Jam86

i recently watched all 4 ice age movies because why not
there is no 5th ice age movie in ba sing se...

then because TV is all i have in life, i instantly watched spiderman: into the spiderverse aka the best spiderman movie


----------



## Alienfish

_Julieta _(2015)

rewatched this a week ago... i remember some of it but rewatching it made me even more puzzled at parts aha... still good almodovar stuff.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Groundhog Day. I've watched it before, but I think this time I can appreciate it much more.


----------



## Halloqueen

After intending to for years but never getting around to it, I finally watched the 1990 film *Misery* for the first time. I'd been familiar with the premise for a long time and was already familiar with the infamous 



Spoiler



hobbling


 scene so I pretty much knew what all happened going in, but it was nice to finally officially watch it personally. It's a good movie.


----------



## Jam86

i watched mean girls for the first time because my sister wanted to watch it and tbh it was pretty lame
we were supposed to watch the animal crossing movie...


----------



## meo

The Professor and The Madman - Didn't really care for it, made me curious to look into the actual story/history it was based on though...just wasn't feeling the movie however.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Chinatown with Jack Nicholson. It was pretty cool the way it felt like a movie straight out of the 30's/40's.


----------



## watercolorwish

Earwig and the Witch, the latest studio ghibli movie. Nothing wowed me except the english version of the main theme Kacey Musgraves covers (also shes a voice actor in it? you cant make this up). Yet its nowhere on the internet, just the japanese version


----------



## Jhine7

I watched Endgame last night. Antman 2 is on soon.


----------



## Firesquids

In theatres I saw a Star Wars, can't remember the name but whatever the most recent one was.
At home, I watched the "new" Peanuts Movie.

 It's a real shame Disney shut down Blue Sky, they fired over 450 people. I just don't understand why companies are allowed to buy their competition and then fire everyone like that.


----------



## LadyDestani

This afternoon I watched the Sonic the Hedgehog movie at home. It wasn't bad.


----------



## -Lumi-

I was watching The Cat Returns earlier! It’s probably my favourite Ghibli film. I remember when I first watched it I was a bit put off because I didn’t think it was as pretty as say, Howls Moving Castle, but I’ve watched it so many times since! It’s so sweet and whimsical and my go-to whenever I’m not feeling well (either emotionally or physically), or if I can’t sleep. I love it so much


----------



## JellyBeans

I finally watched booksmart the other night! and I absolutely loved it, it was definitely worth the hype it got


----------



## Jam86

i just watched wreck it ralph to prove to my brother the first on is better than the second ralph breaks the internet was soooo bad 



-Lumi- said:


> I was watching The Cat Returns earlier! It’s probably my favourite Ghibli film. I remember when I first watched it I was a bit put off because I didn’t think it was as pretty as say, Howls Moving Castle, but I’ve watched it so many times since! It’s so sweet and whimsical and my go-to whenever I’m not feeling well (either emotionally or physically), or if I can’t sleep. I love it so much


omggg the cat returns is one of my favourite studio ghibli movies! it's so cute and i love baron so much


----------



## meo

I Care A Lot.

It was meh for me. Rosamund Pike is an awesome actress and especially in roles for characters that are controversial. However the script just felt flat and boring - felt like a waste for both her and Peter Dinklage's talents.


----------



## DaisyFan

_You Again _(2010)

Nice movie! I got mixed feelings when I watched it. Some scenes were sweet, others were either I got upset, sad, or funny.


----------



## Kaiaa

Just watched the Sonic the Hedgehog movie yesterday, it was free on Prime. Honestly, it was enjoyable for a quirky movie.


----------



## Livia

I watched Sleepy Hollow for the first time yesterday. I really liked it.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 23, 2021

I think the last time I went to a movie theater was in 2015 when my mom made me see Trainwreck with her. it was a terrible movie


----------



## Plume

Saint Maud


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje

It was probably _Don't Look In The Basement! _This is a low-budget Horror film from 1973 about a mental asylum where patients are allowed to roam around without much restraint. Needless to say, various incidents soon occur, with staff members being attacked and even murdered. It's not necessarily a frightening film. May be a bit messed-up in certain parts, but it's still kind of "campy", so go grab some popcorn and enjoy the insanity!


----------



## Jam86

i just watched pokemon: the rise of darkrai, that's literally the best pokemon movie imo, i love it so much and i hadn't seen it in years but it's still as good as the first time i saw it


----------



## The Foogle

Started rewatching Rio and Rise of The Guardians, both amazing, go see them if you haven't


----------



## Felix Felicis

I don't usually take time to watch a movie on my computer or on the television. 
So I'm not sure what was the last movie I've watched. I know I've watched some Saint Seiya episodes, Snakes in the City's ones as well, but it's not movies.
I'm looking for a chinese movie with the word 'guardians' in the tilte soon enough, but a true movie? Maybe one of the The Untamed spinoffs, and it was months ago!


----------



## ReeBear

Watched ‘I’m Thinking of Ending Things’ a few weeks back and I’ve been thinking about it a lot ever since >> Kaufman you always make me so existential and weirdly aware of media ;o;


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Starstruck (2010)

my inner child wanted to watch more 'old' disney channel movies and this one was no exception.


----------



## Jam86

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Starstruck (2010)
> 
> my inner child wanted to watch more 'old' disney channel movies and this one was no exception.


omgggggggg starstruck is my favourite disney original movie 
i still watch it all the time lol


----------



## Plume

Nomadland. It's the second of Chloe Zhao's movie I've watched, and although I didn't like it as much as the Rider, I thought it was a good film.


----------



## ChocoPie22

*In Theaters:* Brahm: The Boy II
*At Home: *Weathering With You


----------



## Merielle

I'm not much of a movie person, but a while back I did watch Dragon Quest: Your Story at home.  The different art style from the game took a little getting used to, but it grew on me and I ultimately thought it was pretty beautiful, and I loved the re-designs of some characters—Ladja's especially was spectacularly creepy and very fitting.  Story-wise... I thought it was alright.  There were a lot of changes to the story/characters I didn't care for, but it was still a real joy to see other parts of the story so beautifully animated and voiced.  I definitely teared up at a couple parts.  And then, well...


Spoiler: Ending



I hated the "twist".  They were so close to the end of the story, I wish they'd just finished it—I think it would've been a lot more emotionally satisfying that way.  Dragon Quest V's story is strong enough to stand on its own, it doesn't need a huge twist to be memorable.



I don't even remember the last movie I saw in an actual theater ahaha.


----------



## John Wick

Shark Night.

OMG.  They really threw Shark Week under the bus. >..<


----------



## Jam86

i just watched big hero 6 for like the millionth time, it's like one of the best movies disney has ever made
if i feel like watching a movie but idk what movie to watch (this happens a lot) i _always_ watch big hero 6


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

I watched Parasite a few days ago; great movie, though I’m sure you’ve all heard that by now lol.
Next on my list is either Easy Rider or maybe some newer horror movie depending on how I feel this weekend.


----------



## slzzpz

The Founder on Netflix.


Way way better than expected and kind of a sad story.


----------



## mochacake

the color out of space! i love spooky movies


----------



## tiffanistarr

I'm currently watching Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 2


----------



## Cirice

I just finished watching Howl's Moving Castle for the first time and I understand why people love Sophie and Howl.


----------



## Jam86

i watched raya and the last dragon today and it was absolutely brilliant 



Cirice said:


> I just finished watching Howl's Moving Castle for the first time and I understand why people love Sophie and Howl.


ahhhh that's one of my favourite movies, i adore it 
to be fair, i love all studio ghibli movies


----------



## Cirice

Jam86 said:


> ahhhh that's one of my favourite movies, i adore it
> to be fair, i love all studio ghibli movies


I'm ashamed to say I only saw one Ghibli movie in my life (well, two now), it was Grave of the Fireflies.


----------



## Jam86

Cirice said:


> I'm ashamed to say I only saw one Ghibli movie in my life (well, two now), it was Grave of the Fireflies.


well it's never too late to start watching them aha 
i'd definately recommend the borrower arrietty, the cat returns and spirited away, those are are my personal favourites as well as howl's moving castle of course, but all of them are amazing films


----------



## meo

Underwater
I didn't really care for it. Kinda the usual predictable direction for the genre and plot/script was pretty dry. I didn't know that Kristin Stewart was in it and, while I personally have nothing against her, I just don't really care for her acting. I was kinda hoping maybe previous films were just due to being directed a certain way, but I didn't see much difference in this one with how she approaches roles.


Spoiler



Even Cthulhu had enough of this movie and barely appeared in much screen time...


----------



## Velo

Just watched The Babysitter with my sister in law! Well we each chill at our own houses and press play on Netflix at the same time then text each other stupid comments during the movie. This is our new ritual and it's good fun lmao. Anyways the movie was hilarious and campy and violent, perfect if you're into like horror comedy which is exactly our jam.


----------



## Cristaaaaal

Cars.
I hadn't seen it in ages and forgot how sweet it was. It also made me miss Disney California Adventure because Cars Land is so brilliant and wonderful and I miss going outside and doing fun things.


----------



## Airysuit

Today, the brothers grimm. I thought it was a cool creepy terry gilliam movie. But it was really weird and creepy, so I had to turn it off halfway through  I haven't stopped watching a movie halfway through since the golden compass 12 yesrs or so ago haha


----------



## -Lumi-

I watched Wreck it Ralph for the first time earlier today and it's so cute oh my goodness!! Maybe it's the preschool teacher in me but Vanellope is _so _adorable, oh my goodness. I thought the premise of the movie was really cute too and overall it was a really enjoyable watch. I can definitely see myself watching it again! Before that I also watched Onward for the first time and it's also a sweet movie. Made me tear up because I am a huge sap, lol. But I really enjoyed them both!


----------



## Nooblord

Coming to America 2. It wasn’t... terrible, just another one of those “way too late for a sequel” sequels, that try to cram as many cameos in as possible (like Zoolander 2), with a joke early on about how no one uses the term “on fleek” anymore, which set the stage for the rest of the movie.

Ugh...


----------



## LuchaSloth

I watched the new Tom and Jerry movie on HBO Max the other night. I expected it to be pretty bad, so I was actually pleasantly surprised with what they were able to do. It was a pretty fun watch. The story itself was rather meh...but the animation was enjoyable. The antics of Tom and Jerry are timeless, tbh.


----------



## JemAC

I watched Planes: Fire and Rescue today, I'd been catching up on a TV show on demand and when I'd turned back to the main TV channel the film was just starting. I wasn't really interested in watching it but I left it on in the background while I was doing some other things but in the end I got hooked on it and really enjoyed it, I'd not seen any of the planes films before (though I have seen all the cars films and enjoyed them, mainly the 1st and 3rd one) so I'm glad I've seen it now as it was amusing at times and an easy film to watch - I'll probably have to go backwards now though and watch the first one.


----------



## Chris

_Coming 2 America_. Absolutely hilarious. It didn't even appeal to me but my Dad recommended it and he definitely gets my taste in movies!


----------



## jiny

captain america: the first avenger,, im gonna go on a marvel movie binge w my bf bc i have only seen endgame and infinity war () and he wants me to learn the mcu in whole lol


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Stan & Ollie. I had the chance to watch it for the first time ever the other day. Very lovely movie with great actors, the way of how they took care of the details and such was superb. And tbh, I kinda had tears in my eyes by the end, Idk it was just sweet and sad at the same time.

I also checked out the new Tom and Jerry movie, it was overall okay. Not too bad, but also not that great, kinda a thing in the middle.


----------



## Holla

Theatres: Star Wars the Rise of Sky Walker

Home: Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind


----------



## Nefarious

That new Tom & Jerry movie. It was pretty meh. Some jokes hit, some missed. Not a big fan of the soundtrack either, but I'm not really into Hip-Hop to begin with.
The kind of movie you'd see once and then maybe see it again 5 years from now when nothing else is on.

Going to watch Raya and the Last Dragon in a couple of days with friends through Discord. Hopefully it's a better movie.


----------



## John Wick

Freaky (Vince Vaughn)

Twas awesome.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I watched Camp Rock 2: The Final Jam because it's superior to the original (still love it tho)

It's a very good time.


----------



## Porxelain

So like ..I’m a horror fanatic but I think it’s funny that the last movie I saw was Get Hard lmao


----------



## helloxcutiee

Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children. It was good but I didn't like the ending which seems to be a recurring theme with the movies I've seen recently.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Moxie on Netflix, it turned out to be really good that had me welling up at the end of the film.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I watched Pixar's _Soul_ recently.It wasn't exactly what I thought it was gonna be but I still liked it.The movie dealt with some metaphysical what-ifs and did so in a fairly unique manner and Pixar's animation just keeps getting better with each new release.This movie looked great.Pixar/Disney's animated movies seem to be coming back to life(_Soul,Onward,Coco_)in recent years after a bout of sequel-itis.I hope they can keep it going.


----------



## tiffanistarr

TalviSyreni said:


> Moxie on Netflix, it turned out to be a really good film that had me welling up at the end of the film.



I saw this comment on here earlier so I went to Netflix and watched it, i LOVED it. I usually enjoy cheesy coming of age teen movies, but this one omg! It combined my some of favorite things and the girl power and comradery between these young women was so great. Ugh. I just adored everything about it and I too was getting kinda emotional at the end, it was a powerful message and even though it's a cheesy teen movie, I greatly enjoyed it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

"The Big Lebowski."

I just finished watching it. It's hilarious. However, is it just me, or did everything seem to go so quickly? I'm still trying to make sense of the whole kidnapping dilemma. Also, I think I enjoyed it alot because there's this faculty member here who looks and sounds like the Dude. LMFAO.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Dawnpiplup said:


> "The Big Lebowski."
> 
> I just finished watching it. It's hilarious. However, is it just me, or did everything seem to go so quickly? I'm still trying to make sense of the whole kidnapping dilemma. Also, I think I enjoyed it alot because there's this faculty member here who looks and sounds like the Dude. LMFAO.




Always a quality movie. 

It's one of those that I never go out of my way to watch...but, I will watch it literally every time I see it on tv. Great quotes, too. As for the pace...I think that's intentional. As a viewer, you're supposed to feel like you are in the dude's shoes. And he is very much confused and out of the loop for the entirety of the film. So, I think "what just happened?" is kinda the tone of the movie. Lol.


----------



## mocha.

Just about finished watching Zack Snyder’s Justice League. Very confused by the ending haha


----------



## maria110

Mulan, I think.  That was the newest movie, but I think I rewatched Spinal Tap since then.  I hardly ever watch movies.  I do like TV shows though but I'm waiting for all my favorites to return with new seasons.  Covid 19 delayed filming of everything.


----------



## Soigne

carol, for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Jam86

i watched dragon quest: ur story for the first time earlier
it was literally the most confusing movie i've seen in my life, like i don't even fully understand what was going on and that ending was the biggest bruh moment


----------



## Holla

Watched Your Name last night. I’d seen the original Japanese version back in 2016 but I got to check out the English version this time. Still really good even in English.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

LuchaSloth said:


> Always a quality movie.
> 
> It's one of those that I never go out of my way to watch...but, I will watch it literally every time I see it on tv. Great quotes, too. As for the pace...I think that's intentional. As a viewer, you're supposed to feel like you are in the dude's shoes. And he is very much confused and out of the loop for the entirety of the film. So, I think "what just happened?" is kinda the tone of the movie. Lol.



****ing A, man.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I recently watched Suicide Club. It was strange and difficult to follow, but I think that, overall, it presents an interesting message about pop culture and how concepts of death and suicide are being taken less and less seriously.


----------



## Blueskyy

I watched There Will Be Blood maybe 2 weekends ago since it was going to be removed from Netflix. It makes you think a little bit if you’re into analyzing films, but it’s definitely a slow building movie. I liked it.


----------



## Mariah

Isle of Dogs


----------



## Kuroh

"_Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan_" and "_Star Trek III: The Search for Spock_"
I love how they really show how strong the bonds are between the Enterprise crew mates in these


----------



## Coach

I watched *Nightmare on Elm Street 2: Freddy's Revenge.  *I recently re-watched *Us *as well, since it came onto Netflix.


----------



## Shawna

In Theaters: Frozen II (may have stated this before)
At Home: Shrek Forever After


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I watched the Diary of a Wimpy Kid movie last night because it was 12 am and I was going through a fever dream.


----------



## EerieCreatures

It is currently almost 7am, I have not slept all night, and my mom and I are watching a movie called Tail Sting.
It's about giant, mutated scorpions on a plane. It is... something.


----------



## DaisyFan

_Ponyo_

Such a cute and nice movie!


----------



## Jam86

i just watched that new tom & jerry movie and it was so bad, i honestly don't know what i was expecting


----------



## KipperDen

My boyfriend made me watch Beverly Hills Ninja for the first time today. It was awful, I wouldn't watch it again lol I know it's a bit of a cult classic but it's definitely not for me.


----------



## watercolorwish

Clockwork Orange since i’m on a quest to watch so many 70s movies. definitely  traumatized me


----------



## Jam86

i just watched "weathering with u" for the first time and tbh it was pretty naff, "ur name" was definately better


----------



## Weiland

I just finished watching a bit of Taxi Driver. If you couldn't already tell by my profile picture, I aboslutely _adore_ that film! - it's one of my favourites of all time. It's so trippy watching it really late at night/really early in the morning. 
I can't remember what the last film I watched in cinemas was, though. It's been so long. It was probably Joker 2019, though.


----------



## _Donut_

*Blood Diamond*

Late to the party, never saw it before even though I heard a lot about it but finally got myself to watch it and holy moly was it amazing.


----------



## Holla

Hidalgo. I saw it before back when I was a kid. I definitely remembered things incorrectly lol. 


Spoiler



From memory I thought the horse died but I must have just gotten it confused with the scene where the horse is _almost_ killed. I was glad to get that cleared up as the horse actually has a nice happy ending.

I would have been about 8 when I saw it originally so I’m not surprised that I remembered things wrong haha.


----------



## MrPicklez

I'm going with the last movie I saw in theaters and it was Sonic right before the pandemic hit.


----------



## Jhine7

Just got done watching Godzilla vs Kong that came out today. Great movie!


----------



## secondarycolors

Anyone here seen Ad Astra? I watched it on Vudu a couple days ago and really enjoyed it. Same cinematographer that worked on Interstellar.


----------



## tomatospooks666

probably madoka magica: rebellion because that movie is a comfort of mine.


----------



## Saylor

I watched Kajillionaire! I wasn't sure what to expect because it seems kinda polarizing, but I really liked it.


----------



## Sin

i watched Ratatouille with my boyfriend last night ^^


----------



## Plume

The Goldfinch. It wasn't very good.


----------



## Princess Mipha

The first Star Wars movie !


----------



## deana

I am very behind on my movie watching but I watched _Detective Pikachu_ last night


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

princess protection program.
not bad!


----------



## CasualWheezer

Some time ago I rewatched "WALL-E", it's my favorite movie and I hadn't seen it in three years or so.


----------



## Halloqueen

The most recent movie I watched in full was the 1971 psychological thriller *Play Misty for Me*, Clint Eastwood's directorial debut. It was my first time watching it, and I hadn't actually heard of it prior to watching it. Probably not something worth revisiting for a more modern moviegoer because the idea behind the plot is probably a bit basic nowadays, but it wasn't bad.


----------



## LoserMom

The last movie I watched in theater was 1917

The last movie I watched at home was Bad Trip


----------



## xSuperMario64x

last movie I saw was a few days ago, I actually saw two. I watched National Lampoon's Vacation (1983) and Weird Science (1985) back to back. Neither of them were movies that I'd ever seen before but I got a real kick out of both of them, especially the former.

and the last movie I saw in theaters was back in January when I saw The Croods 2. I went in with low expectations and I came out actually enjoying it quite a bit. It was cute and fun, prob would watch again if given the opportunity.


----------



## Nefarious

Finally got to watch the newest Godzilla movie, Godzilla vs Kong. Despite it feeling more of a Kong movie than a Godzilla one, I loved it! I'm just a sucker for anything Godzilla related honestly haha.



Spoiler: going to gush about it, spoilers ahead



I avoided any spoilers like the plague so the reveal of MechaGodzilla really did put a stupid smile on my face haha. The fights were pretty awesome too, especially the team up at the end. Seemed like it concluded Kong's story for the most part, but I hope they go into more about the Hallow Earth in another movie. Hopefully one with the other classic Toho kaijus. I'm like a broken record by now, but I just really want to see Anguirus used in a movie again haha.


----------



## Dunquixote

Last movie I watched at my nieces was probably pets 2. 

At the theater, uh, maybe Dr. Dolittle with Robert Downey Jr. .


----------



## Mr_Persona

last week was Godzilla VS King Kong. We went on the day it was released in theaters.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021



NefariousKing said:


> Finally got to watch the newest Godzilla movie, Godzilla vs Kong. Despite it feeling more of a Kong movie than a Godzilla one, I loved it! I'm just a sucker for anything Godzilla related honestly haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: going to gush about it, spoilers ahead
> 
> 
> 
> I avoided any spoilers like the plague so the reveal of MechaGodzilla really did put a stupid smile on my face haha. The fights were pretty awesome too, especially the team up at the end. Seemed like it concluded Kong's story for the most part, but I hope they go into more about the Hallow Earth in another movie. Hopefully one with the other classic Toho kaijus. I'm like a broken record by now, but I just really want to see Anguirus used in a movie again haha.





Spoiler: Spoilers 



I was disappointed about mechagodzilla looks. His face was ugly imo and the hands were odd. I kinda wish they made him  better looking.  I was excited to see him in the movie because l already know he's in it before l saw the movie and l gotta say l was surprised. Luckily they basically hinted about the other robot, l forgot the name of robot version of Ghidorah . But hopefully he will look good.


----------



## Nefarious

Mr_Persona said:


> Spoiler: Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> I was disappointed about mechagodzilla looks. His face was ugly imo and the hands were odd. I kinda wish they made him  better looking.  I was excited to see him in the movie because l already know he's in it before l saw the movie and l gotta say l was surprised. Luckily they basically hinted about the other robot, l forgot the name of robot version of Ghidorah . But hopefully he will look good.





Spoiler



I have to agree on the arms, they were kind of weird. The original MechaGodzilla and MechaGodzilla 2 had the same weirdly long and human arms thing going on too, but they at least make the body a lot fuller, wish they did the same here. Would have balanced it a bit more I think. I was still excited to see him despite the awkward anatomy. Didn't think they would touch another Toho monster for a while with how the end of the second movie lacked any of the classic monsters.

Hopefully they do Mecha-King Ghidorah's design justice. All they would have to do is use the previous model and give it a cyborg upgrade.


----------



## Parkai

Just rewatched Knives Out for the 4th time!


----------



## TalviSyreni

The Mauritanian... damn that film hit me hard especially the ending. All in all a superb and gripping film with a stellar cast that bought to life a harrowing true story that is still happening to others.


----------



## windloft

nezha! i watched it so i can see jiang ziya with my father : it was _really _great all things considered, though some of the jokes were a bit egregious for me lmao. ao bing is so cute ...


----------



## lazyislander

Willy's Wonderland with Nicolas Cage lol it was... interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Saylor

I watched Arrival last night. I really liked it but it was a lot heavier than I thought it was gonna be so I'm a little shaken haha.


----------



## Halloqueen

After learning of its existence in the past year or two, I finally got around to watching director Russell Mulcahy's 1984 Australian horror movie *Razorback* for the first time. It's about a giant, monstrous boar in the Australian outback that preys on humans. It's a bit goofy, but overall by the end I found it to be an entertaining movie. I probably wouldn't call it great or anything, but it has good aspects to it.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I think the last movie I saw was Godzilla vs Kong...which was like a week ago, or whatever day the movie launched on HBO Max. It was literally the night it came out that I watched it. I guess I don't really watch movies that often anymore. Lol. Anyway, I liked it for the most part. I just wish they relied less heavily on blatant cgi. And I also thought there were too many forced human roles just for the sake of having human actors. One role in particular that I think the film could have done completely without was Alexander Skarsgard. I'm not sure what he brought to the film...other than "hey look, it's Alexander Skarsgard!" Lol.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Eurovision Song Contest: The Story of Fire Saga.


----------



## hakutaku

The Craft! I watched it last night exclusively for all that glorious 90s witchy fashion


----------



## Plume

Win Win. I liked it!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Soylent Green, very interesting


----------



## Jhine7

The Star Wars prequel series was on tv all yesterday so I had that on in the background


----------



## TalviSyreni

Charlies Angels: Full Throttle... a classic action film with great fight scenes but I'd forgotten how terribly fake the getaway action scenes were.


----------



## mocha.

Not a movie but a documentary - just watching The Bleeding Edge on Netflix. Talks about medical devices that are FDA approved and the lack of regulation. I’m actually astounded that this is allowed to happen! The medical industry makes 300 billion a year so I suppose I’m not entirely shocked to see how far people will go to make a profit.


----------



## Beanz

not a movie but a series on disney plus. i watched all the episodes of falcon and the winter soldier over a 2 day span. i love it and i can’t wait for the next episode to drop


----------



## mogyay

i watched the dawn wall on netflix, it was very good. i also watched mary and the witch's flower, it left me feeling happy and content!!


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Last movie I've seen was Raya and the Last Dragon.


----------



## Parkai

Just rewatched Zootopia. Hate the theming but gotta love Nick!


----------



## Soigne

brokeback mountain !


----------



## Autumn247

How to Train Your Dragon: The Hidden World


----------



## Halloqueen

On Friday, a few friends and I watched the new 2021 *Mortal Kombat* movie. It was a real mixed bag experience. There was cool action and gore that you'd want from a Mortal Kombat product, and some of the dialogue was humorous, particularly from Kano. Unfortunately there were aspects I wasn't really fond of, and aside from those two things I liked, there were a lot of other things I didn't like. I found the addition of a no-name (well, he has a name, Cole Young) protagonist created specifically for the movie, when you have plenty of existing characters to use from the series, was disappointing. I didn't really like the 



Spoiler



arcana


 aspect and I found the concept of characters having 



Spoiler



a dragon mark that appears on the body to signify them as a chosen kombatant, which can be acquired by killing someone with said mark and which grant whoever has the mark with supernatural powers


 to be...really cheesy and dumb. Also, as someone who prefers that movie adaptations of existing properties be as faithful to the source material as possible, I didn't really like the creative liberties taken with changing character backgrounds, designs, and overall plot details. This especially bothered me with regards to Kano not having his most defining physical feature, his metal-plated cybernetic eye, but there were tons of other things changed from the games that bugged me too. Especially 



Spoiler



killing off Goro, who is supposed to be the reigning champion of the Mortal Kombat tournament, especially since there is no actual tournament featured in this film.



I found it to be an entertaining viewing experience because of the fights and whatnot, but aside from that, it's not really what I'd want out of a Mortal Kombat movie. Probably more palatable for people who don't really know or care about the series plot and who wouldn't be bothered by inconsistencies and/or the movie just doing its own thing.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Watched *Nobody *in the cinema over the weekend. I was greatly entertained! Bob Odenkirk was very satisfying to see in all his John Wick-like action scenes. Love the fight choreography. The soundtrack was fantastic. Very well used to add a touch of humour or irony. If they made a sequel or prequel, I'd be in line to watch.


----------



## -Lychee-

Tyler Perry's Diary of a Mad Black Woman


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

I watched Raya and the Last Dragon, I thought it was really cute. I liked it


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Watched Demon Slayer: Mugen Train in theatres! Last movie I saw at home was probably Ponyo ^^


----------



## xara

watched “malcolm & marie” about an hour ago! it’s the first movie that i’ve seen in quite a while and i enjoyed it!


----------



## DaisyFan

I re-watched _Harry Potter and The Sorcerer's Stone _(2001) for not sure how many times.


----------



## CylieDanny

At home: Akira, probably my favorite movie of all time. Ive seen it at least ten times

In theatres: Ford vs Ferrari: Really good, loved it


----------



## Mr_Persona

Toy Story 2 because l just love the 3 movies. Big fan of Woody!


----------



## mermaidshelf

I watched Mortal Kombat. It was so messy in terms of plot but the action scenes were fun at least.


----------



## Mariah

Moonrise Kingdom


----------



## Giulsac

G.I. Jane, love it


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje

_A Bucket Of Blood_. It's a black & white film from 1959 about a lonely, not-so-bright outcast named Walter Paisley. He works as a waiter in some kind of café where many pretentious beatniks/druggies like to chill and hang out. Wally appears to desperately want the admiration and respect of these fools, especially that of a girl named Carla (who is actually pretty sweet and better than the other beatniks). Inspired one night by a poem that a chubby, bearded proto-hipster recites, Walter then goes straight to his desolate, unkempt apartment to create a clay sculpture of Carla's visage. He takes a shot at making the sculpture, but quickly becomes frustrated, as he isn't able to properly mold the clay into anything good. Out of nowhere, the landlord lady's cat, Frankie, starts meowing loudly, as he has somehow gotten stuck inside the walls of the room. Walter attempts to get him out by cutting out a piece of the wall, but instead accidentally kills the cat by stabbing him to death. While he feels remorseful at first, he later gets the bright idea to cover the dead cat with clay (and no, he doesn't remove the knife). The next day, Walter takes his "sculpture" back to the café to show to Carla and all the beatniks. Unaware of the true nature of the sculpture, they become very impressed with it, as it looks very realistic. Well, Walter then finally starts getting some of the recognition and respect he craves (also some demand for more clay sculptures).

Not going to spoil the rest of the story (in case someone hasn't seen it yet), but let's just say things get more interesting from that point onwards  ☠


----------



## TalviSyreni

'Stowaway' aka one of the worst space movies I've ever seen with a plot that goes nowhere and also 'Things Heard & Unseen' which had a better plot overall but halfway it became predictable.


----------



## vanivon

in theatres: detective pikachu, which i saw in 2019 while visiting a friend. we were the only people in the theatre at the time........ was a really fun experience and a really good movie. i miss going to the theatre </3

at home: another pokemon movie (except animated this time); my girlfriend and i are watching hoopa and the clash of ages at the moment because we picked a film at random and the result ended up being this. neither of us are really into the XY era of pokemon so i can't say i was expecting much, but it's actually really cute


----------



## ~Kilza~

Generally I don't watch too many movies, but the last movie I ended up watching was *Office Space* a few weeks ago, since it was on TV and I figured why not. It was a pretty decent movie, definitely interesting to watch something that had a lot of memes come from it.

As for the last movie I saw in theatres, I had to double check but it would've been *The Muppets* with my sister back in 2011, which I remember liking. Of course, that's over 9 and a half years since I last saw a movie in theatres and it's unlikely that'll change anytime soon, lmao.


----------



## WildAutistic

In theatres: Detective Pikachu
At Home: Pokemon The Power Of Us


----------



## Soigne

legally blonde lolol


----------



## amylase

Mortal Kombat! I thought it was pretty cool


----------



## IKI

When Marnie Was There. ☺


----------



## honeyaura

Mortal Kombat, then Tom Clancy's Without Remorse.


----------



## WildAutistic

@IKI I loved When Marnie Was There. Such a good movie!


----------



## xara

watched “monster-in-law” a few hours ago. it was a bit cringey during some parts but it also made me chuckle a bit! overall, i enjoyed it! plus, it featured lots of dogs so i’m definitely not complaining . and jlo is _insanely_ gorgeous and never fails to make my jaw drop.


----------



## _Donut_

Watched Planet of the apes yesterday (the 2001 one). Kinda mixed about it, lots of things I liked but also lots of things that made zero sense, lol. I'll continue to watch the other 3 planet of the apes movies this week


----------



## KatieLavender

The last movie i watched was the new remake of the witches, even though it says its a kids movie i definitely wouldn't recommend it to any children as its quite gruesome at some points, the original was way better in my opinion and i just think this this remake was unnecessary


----------



## xara

finally got to watch “pink skies ahead” yesterday and while i admittedly didn’t like it as much as i thought i would, it was still a good movie! jessica barden was gorgeous as always and i _loved_ seeing her with blue hair.


----------



## Mayor Fia

Demon Slayer: Infinite Train. It needed that movie budget because that animation was absolutely breathtaking! Fining seeing the moves in action combined with the awesome soundtrack was fantastic. I'm extremely happy they went with a movie for that arc instead of episodes


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I watched Wayne's World for the first time a few days ago. pretty wild lol.

I was gonna watch Pulp Fiction right after (again for the first time) but I ended up being tired and I haven't gotten around to it, maybe I'll watch it this evening. though it's like two and a half hours long so let's see if it can hold my attention the whole time.


----------



## _Rainy_

How to train your dragon the last one I think. I don’t watch a lot of movies lately, but someone else was watching it.


----------



## nyx~

The new Demon Slayer movie was the last one I've seen. I thought it was rly good!


----------



## xara

watched “dying to be loved” or “a mother’s suspicion” today while spending time with my cat and uh,, i think my cat got more enjoyment out of it than i did since she was asleep LOL. the acting imo wasn’t great and the whole movie felt rushed? like when the credits started rolling, i was left staring at the tv like “ that’s it?”


Spoiler: movie spoilers 🥴



this girl literally got kidnapped by her bf + his brother, witnessed 3 people get killed, came so close to getting killed as well with her mom and the movie just ends with her getting to go on vacation in 6 months??  like ma’am have a good time but i-


----------



## DaisyFan

_Love Story _(1970)

Very good and bit sad movie, almost the same as the book!


----------



## Looigi

Ponyo


----------



## xlisapisa

The new Mortal Kombat movie, it was okay. Not better than the original that’s for sure.


----------



## xara

watched _run to me_ the other day and i actually really enjoyed it! i’d never heard of it before + the description left me feeling a bit doubtful that i’d like it but i’m glad that i gave it a shot as it was very entertaining!


----------



## corncob

i don't remember the last thing i watched for the first time? even though it was probably a horror movie on netflix like two days ago 

but the last movie i watched at all was _Eraserhead_ (1977). i haven't seen it in so long but I finally managed to get a copy from a friend yesterday and i couldn't be happier. it may sound odd to say it's maybe one of my favorite movies but it really is! i've just loved it since the first time i saw it, and it managed to make me feel such strong things every single time. never gets old. it's been years since i got to see it last and it's still just as good. and now that i'm older, i think i understand it a lot better, too.


----------



## Mariah

Raya and the Last Dragon


----------



## GreatUsername

a couple weeks ago i went out and saw Scott Pilgrim in the theater  with a friend (with it being re-released and all that) and it was so neat being able to actually see it on the big screen! had a great time!


----------



## cIementine

20th century women, one of my favourite films


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Just watched Minutemen. It was a great time travel movie for my child brain.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched Palm Springs yesterday at home. My husband picked it. It wasn't anything spectacular, but it was an easy, fun movie.


----------



## Alienfish

A Swedish movie called_ Zingo_ from 1998. 

Entertaining as **** and the actors were A+++


----------



## Stnh

I just watched godzilla vs kong in the movie theaters at home I just watched the second naruto movie


----------



## TalviSyreni

The New Mutants 

I actually enjoyed the film even though it was pretty obvious from the start the film was never going to be a blockbuster hit, overall though it was thoroughly entertaining.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

The last movie I watched was The Return to Oz, it's a very dark movie but its one of my favorites.


----------



## KatieLavender

the new Cruella! its absolutely amazing and i 10/10 recommend it to everyone, its a bit long  (2 hrs) but i swear it was worth every second, unfortunately its not out on disney plus yet but its in cinemaaaa


----------



## deana

I made my boyfriend watch Mean Girls with me last night 

I've seen it a million times but it was his first time watching it.


----------



## Mariah

I just saw Cruella. It was really good.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

I just finished Signs from I think 2001 or 2002? I don't remember, I've seen it a few times.. it's a strange movie. I like it though.


----------



## Autumn247

Elf


----------



## mogyay

i watched wish dragon last night on netflix, it was actually pretty good!!!! idk why i cried for like 20 mins during it tho


----------



## jadetine

In theaters: Avengers infinity war
In home: Tenet (still no clue what happened and it was stressful the whole time).


----------



## Plume

I was super impressed with Children of the Sea! The story was beautiful, and I really really liked the style and how it was animated.


----------



## SublimeDonut

certified copy by abbas kiarostami and the boy in the striped pajamas by whoever


----------



## mogyay

i went to see a quiet place 2 at the cinema!!! so good, i loved it as much as the first one


----------



## LadyDestani

Finally saw Raya and the Last Dragon. It was really good!


----------



## _Donut_

I watched pixar's Luca yesterday. I saw some divided reviews on it, mainly about the stakes not being "high" in this one compared to some others. I myself really enjoyed it, yes it's a more feel good story between friends but not every pixar movie has to have crazy adventures or high stakes. It also gave me a lot of miyazaki, ghibli vibes in some scenes. The characters were likeable (although the bad guy was the most cliché one) and animation was stunning!


----------



## TalviSyreni

_Donut_ said:


> I watched pixar's Luca yesterday. I saw some divided reviews on it, mainly about the stakes not being "high" in this one compared to some others. I myself really enjoyed it, yes it's a more feel good story between friends but not every pixar movie has to have crazy adventures or high stakes. It also gave me a lot of miyazaki, ghibli vibes in some scenes. The characters were likeable (although the bad guy was the most cliché one) and animation was stunning!


My thoughts exactly when I watched Luca yesterday as well.


----------



## Saylor

I watched Luca last night! I really liked it. I only wish it had been released in theaters as well because the animation was so pretty.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

In the theaters I saw A Quiet Place 2, I thought it was really good and I would love to see it again. It's the type of movie that is best in a large theater. 
At home I watched the movie Luca and it was so cute and I thought the animation was beautiful and that it had a really good storyline.


----------



## Bluelady

I saw Sailor Moon Eternal with my niece last week. We already finished season 4 of the first anime, so we already knew what to somewhat expect. Some things did surprise us though, because we haven't read the manga.


----------



## EerieCreatures

Sharktopus Vs. Whalewolf

It was... something. I don't even know how to put it into words honestly. Still, it somehow managed to be a fun time even if it was ridiculous and very, very stupid. I was really amused by the evil scientist lady honestly.


----------



## deana

I watched Luca yesterday as well ~ I thought it was really enjoyable and makes for a great summer movie I think


----------



## nyx~

I also watched Luca and thought it was really cute! The animation was great and I love the character design of when they're underwater.


----------



## Bluebellie

I just finished watching Crimson Peak.
I loved it. Probably my new favorite movie.


----------



## _Donut_

Watched Cruella in theatres this week. I really liked the style & vibe of the film and Emma did a great job. Only small thing would be the ending which was kinda predictable but that's the only con I can think off.


----------



## Midoriya

Watched Cruella around a week or two ago and thought it was okay, but not my type of movie.


----------



## CylieDanny

The Emoji Movie, blah, 

Why must the kids I watch, love it so much..


----------



## chuman

I saw alien with one of my friends


----------



## deana

Tonight I watched the original Mulan and the live action Mulan to compare the two and just for fun. I had not seen the original since I was a kid but it was basically just what I remembered. It was my first time watching the new 2020 one and although very different I enjoyed it as well.


----------



## Mariah

Luca. It was okay.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Rurouni Kenshin: The Final on Netflix and it was really good. I've seen all the live-action Rurouni Kenshin movies now and I wish more live-action anime movies were made like this. This is how they should be done.


----------



## Jacob

Rewatched Inside Out! Cried. 

Cancer season


----------



## _Donut_

*A quiet place 2*

Pros: A decent sequel to the first one, had its moments (especially the last stand with the 2 siblings was a great scene)
Cons: It lacked the creativity the first one had, so many lazy predictable (jump) scares and seems like each character had a dumb idea to wander off and cause trouble for no reason...


----------



## slzzpz

Just saw Raya yesterday. Pretty solid movie!


----------



## PacV

The original version of the new version named the upside (the french version) Just don't remember the name.


----------



## Firesquids

We've been rewatching all the MCU movies, the last one was Thor, next is Captain America


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Just rewatched the old "spongebob squarepants movie" w/ boyfriend since we've been binging early spongebob lmao


----------



## mogyay

i saw the conjuring 3 tonight, it was like ok i guess?? kinda mad theyre trying to push it as a true story tho lmao, taking a few liberties


----------



## Halloqueen

Last weekend I watched the 1981 movie *Dead & Buried*. I'd first heard about it a year or so ago and my interest was piqued since the screenwriter was Dan O'Bannon, who wrote the original Alien and directed by favorite movie of all time: the 1985 movie The Return of the Living Dead. I found Dead & Buried to be a fun little ride with some neat aspects; not the best and not the worst, but an enjoyable way to pass some time.

Last night, after it came to my attention through a conversation with a friend that yesterday was the 30th anniversary of Terminator 2: Judgment Day, I decided to watch both the 1984 movie *The Terminator* and 1991's *Terminator 2: Judgment Day*, both from director James Cameron. Somehow, I'd simply never gotten around to watching them and I had already been considering watching them this year, so yesterday's significance gave me enough motivation to finally check them out. Both were quite enjoyable in their own ways; The Terminator with its slasher horror feel, tension, and subtle groundedness, and Terminator 2 with its deeper emotional connections and bigger, flashier, higher budget action.


----------



## Mariah

I just saw Jaws at the theater.


----------



## Autumn247

I watched a documentary on Netflix called My Octopus Teacher, it’s amazing.


----------



## Alienfish

Watched _Elvira Madigan _(1967) and _The Man on the Roof_ (1976) last night. Found both dvd's at a second hand store and they're both fantastic in their own ways ❤


----------



## -Lumi-

I watched Luca _and _Raya and The Last Dragon the other day! I thought they were both really cute. I'm not sure if I'm totally in love with either, I'm not sure if I'd want to own them on DVD (I love DVDs I know some people don't but oh well) but I did enjoy them while I watched them. I'll probably give Raya and The Last Dragon another re-watch before my Disney expires because I had to pause it a few times (I was sorting some laundry into my sewing room, had to make & eat supper, etc) so watching it in a disjointed manner might be why I don't have a better opinion on them.


----------



## porkpie28

I saw black widow on Wednesday very good film


----------



## Nunnafinga

I watched _Gregory's Girl_(1980) which is about a geeky Scottish teenager who falls in love with his female football teammate.It's been one of my favorites ever since I watched it a zillion times on HBO back in the day.They released a newly restored Blu Ray last year and it's a big improvement over the original DVD release.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Black Widow.

A fantastic and well deserved film for the long-standing and much beloved heroine of the MCU.


----------



## Plume

Cruella, which was laughably bad at some parts and boring at others. It had no business being over 2 hours long.

Till Death, which surprised me. It was pretty okay, actually.

Mobile Suit Gundam Hathaway, which was great! It had lots of unique direction approaches.

Censor, which I thought was alright! I liked the ambiguity.


----------



## nyx~

I saw Black Widow yesterday and I really enjoyed it! I'm glad she finally got the movie she deserves.


----------



## Holla

The original Star Wars. The unedited version.


----------



## Soigne

the stepfather

it wasn't very good


----------



## milktae

I just watched luca w my brother and it was rly good imo! there wasn’t much adventure as some other Pixar movies have but I really enjoyed it, and the animation was amazing :’0


----------



## jiny

i watched black widow last tuesday


----------



## TheWildShadow55

I watched Black Widow on sunday, I enjoyed it quite a lot and going to the theater for the first time in almost 2 years was pretty nice


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Needful Things, from 1993! Weird movie


----------



## tessa grace

In theaters: Back to the future
At home: Black widow


----------



## duckvely

i watched luca with my family over the weekend! it was a nice movie


----------



## Meadows

In theaters (the incredibles 2)
At home (A silent voice)


----------



## mogyay

i watched emma today!! the 2020 version! i saw it when it came out and i rly loved it. makes me wanna read the book again


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Continuing my adventures with the MCU (in release order) -- watched _Iron Man 3_ and _Thor: The Dark World_ this weekend. ^_^ I love Loki as a character so much!


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched Knives Out today. It was really good.


----------



## LoserMom

Knives Out was the last movie I watched as well, such a good movie


----------



## Nunnafinga

I saw_ Luca_ on Disney+ the other day.It has a simpler story than most Pixar movies but I think that's a good thing.The voice acting and animation was really good and thankfully it wasn't another boring sequel.


----------



## Beanz

i watched black widow yesterday, im not into marvel but this was good


----------



## Rika092

Of course, as a die-hard marvel fan I had to watch black widow, and as expected, I was not disappointed (as per usual with all other marvel movies so far)


----------



## Mariah

I saw the new Anthony Bourdain documentary, Roadrunner.


----------



## amylase

I saw:
The Shawshank Redemption 
A Quiet Place 2
Your Name

Been a busy weekend.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I watched _Galaxy Quest _yet again.Every time I see it on cable I watch at least part of it but I saw the whole thing this time.I love all the _Star Trek_ references and Alan Rickman is terrific as he usually was...._."By Grabthar's Hammer,by the suns of Warvan,you shall be avenged........"_


----------



## Valia

A Quiet Place II. Pretty neat, wasn't as good as the original but still neat. I'll be honest, I got distracted for a good 20 minutes, but I remember the rest. Just watch A Quiet Place, the first one.


----------



## Plume

Pig. It was actually a really human, thoughtful film. I loved it! Great performances from the entire cast, even Nicolas Cage.


----------



## nyx~

I saw Old in theaters over the weekend. It wasn't bad but it's not something I would watch again.


----------



## Aquilla

In theater: Frozen II
At home: Luca

I'm a sucker for Disney/Pixar animation TuT


----------



## Saylor

Game Night! It was a lot of fun.


----------



## amylase

Weathering With You. I liked it a lot.


----------



## skweegee

In theaters: Avengers Endgame. It's been a long time since I've been to a theater.

At home: The Book of Eli. I've only ever seen it in bits and pieces, but a couple nights ago I finally watched it in full. Amazing movie.


----------



## DaisyFan

_Space Jam: A New Legacy _(2021)

It was a decent movie, I like it.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Luca, Black Widow, and Barbie Fashion Fairytale

Luca was alright. Not the best Pixar film, and not really all that rewatchable either.
I hated Black Widow; never really liked Marvel films for that matter either. Found it really, really boring. I only really went so my parents and siblings would shut up about me not watching marvel that much because I don't like it.
Barbie in a Fashion Fairytale was iconic. Not the best Barbie film, but it was one of the Barbie movies I own that I don't remember watching as a kid so I gave it a try, and it wasn't bad. Would rewatch again.


----------



## vixened

I rewatched kiki's delivery service, its still my favorite ghibli film.


----------



## Halloqueen

I watched director Don Siegel's 1971 film *Dirty Harry* for the first time a few nights ago. I had previously seen some parts of it, but never the whole thing start to finish. It's a very entertaining movie, definitely see why it's well regarded and why it inspired other films. Andy Robinson did a particularly good job in the role of Scorpio.

I also rewatched director Peter Bogdanovich's 1968 film *Targets*, which was one of Boris Karloff's final roles before his death in 1969. Another great movie.


----------



## mogyay

i saw suicide squad last night at the cinema, it was actually much more enjoyable than i thought it would be! i haven't seen the original but i was expecting bad things


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Rurouni Kenshin: The Beginning, which is the final live-action Kenshin movie but canonically is the precursor to the rest. This is my favorite story arc, which goes into his history with Tomoe, and I thought the movie did a pretty good job. The atmosphere in this movie was different from the others and that made sense to me symbolically. This was a darker, colder time for both Japan and Kenshin himself. There were a few additions I would have liked to see in the movie, but they would have made for a longer run time, so I guess I understand those things being glossed over.

Overall, I really enjoyed the film and the ending was everything I hoped it would be. Definitely a slower pace, a little less action, than the other films but that's because the focus was more on the tragedy and that's what I love about this story arc.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched The Suicide Squad on HBO Max.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

I watched The Suicide Squad in theaters and I guess it was alright, I don't really enjoy super gory movies which I guess I wasn't expecting it to be as gory as it was. Also I had a very hard time following the story but the actors were really good and I really enjoyed the music.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

Lego Batman with a coworker on lunch.


----------



## Autumn247

I watched Okko's Inn on Netflix, it was a really good movie


----------



## ChocoPie22

In theaters: Black Widow
At Home: Captain America: The First Avenger


----------



## xara

_the suicide squad_! waiting for it to come out was absolute torture, but i genuinely loved it so much and it was definitely worth the wait! saw it in theatres on friday and then again on sunday!


----------



## Damn71

Howls moving castle


----------



## mogyay

judas and the black messiah at the cinema tonight , really amazing film, a pretty tough watch but very important


----------



## Halloqueen

I was originally going to watch something I hadn't seen before, but I ended up deciding that I would rather watch something to do with camping to tie into the Camp Bell Tree events currently taking place on the forums. 

So, last night, I decided to rewatch director Tony Maylam's 1981 horror movie *The Burning*.


----------



## TalviSyreni

The Kissing Booth 3

It was an okay film that rounded off the trilogy quite nicely even though it was just another typical teen film. Was a second or third film necessary? No. Was it still enjoyable? Yes. Would I watch these films again? No.


----------



## Ichiban

malice at the palace on netflix, it was pretty interesting


----------



## xara

watched _erin brockovich_ on netflix! i missed the start of it, but it was actually a really good movie that even made me laugh a few times! ^^


----------



## Autumn247

I just finished watching Malevolent on Netflix. Was looking for a horror movie. Had a crazy twist near the end


----------



## TalviSyreni

The Craft: Legacy

All I can say is this sequel should NOT have been made. It was simply terrible and a slap in the face to the original which is a timeless classic. As far as I'm concerned the sequel can disappear into the abyss and never show it's face on streaming sites again.


----------



## mogyay

i saw the night house this weekend at the cinema! it was rly good actually, defo one of the better horrors ive seen in a while


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Going in Style on Netflix... actually that was last night.


----------



## Croconaw

I found that I actually have Karate Kid downloaded on my phone, so I watched it this morning. It’s still a great movie, and the series pretty much inspired me to actually start martial arts.


----------



## Aminata

Police Story (1985)
Ahhh the good old movies


----------



## Saylor

I watched The Green Knight last night! I thought it was so cool. I was half expecting to be a little bored but I loved it.


----------



## xara

watched _joker_ on netflix tonight! i was honestly ready to turn it off about 20 minutes in due to how uncomfortable it was making me lol, but joaquin phoenix’s acting was great and his version of the sociopathic clown was quite interesting.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Wonder Woman 1984... a film I'd love to forget but here I am 24 hours later still wondering why that script was given the green light by the studio in the first place. It was just a terrible sequel all round.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched The Witcher: Nightmare of the Wolf at home. It was pretty good.


----------



## nyx~

I watched _Free Guy _at the movie theater yesterday and thought it was really good! I went in thinking it was going to be stupid from the trailers but I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Space Jam New Legacy. It was.....interesting to say the least.


----------



## HotNotHut

I watched Shark Tales last night after seeing it on Hulu and I think it was more funny as an adult. Kid me loved that movie but I appreciate it way more now


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

rewatched Borat yesterday! Very nice!


----------



## xXJessXx

I watched Trial by Fire last night on Netflix. It was quite an insightful and an emotional movie


----------



## milktae

i watched train to busan today :’) might be one of my fave movies now


----------



## -Lumi-

The Secret World of Arrietty! I bought the movie recently (I love owning DVDs even if some people think that's outdated) and rewatched it. It's a really cute movie, as most Ghibli films are!! It's not my _favourite _Ghibli film but I am really happy to own it and that I can watch it whenever I want to.


----------



## Xeleron

Finally got a chance to watch "Suicide Squad" - 2016. It wasn't great but I also don't think it was a bad as people were making it seem when it came out. If anything it's just fast paced... Now that I watched it, I also don't get the whole Jared Leto/Joker disappointment, every actor has their own iteration of The Joker and his was just another one of them (I'm not talking about his method acting, so don't come at me with that please). I think my expectations were super low going into it, that I was actually surprised by how much I enjoyed it.


----------



## Plume

The Green Knight 2021. Visually, it was a treat! The concept was also interesting.


----------



## Snek

The last film that I have seen was Shutter Island. The "twist" at the end isn't as much of twist but I really did like Leonardo diCaprio's acting.


----------



## Saylor

This week I saw The Night House and Candyman! I enjoyed them both.


----------



## Mr.Fox

Batman: The Long Halloween Part 2


----------



## Weebgirlstan

in theaters i watch the counjuring the devil made me do it 
at home i watched the world of kanako (if you plan on watching this its disturbing)


----------



## ellarella

the last movie i saw was sound of metal. it was good! all the actors (riz ahmed, olivia cooke, paul raci) killed it. 

and riz ahmed's character's band shirts were on point too. i spotted both GISM and rudimentary pe*i


----------



## _Donut_

I went to see Shang-Chi today _(no spoilers)_
It's probably going in my top Marvel films if I go off my first impressions but that might also be because I really like martial arts & combat scenes and there were so many in this movie & done so great (the scene, the choreo, the music). Everyone in it was also really good, I can't really think about a "bad" performance and overall the movie had good pacing (didn't feel long) and a compelling story. I might actually go see it again some day or buy it on blueray


----------



## MadisonBristol

Finding Nemo. My sister wanted to watch it last night.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

watched Porco Rosso last night. Very interesting movie, but not one of my favorite Ghiblis


----------



## Autumn247

Halloween (the original)


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

in theatres: wonder woman 1984, it was a pretty good movie but the 2017 film was better imo
at home: Croods 2 because I love the first one and I wanted to see the second one but not look weird going to the movies to see a kids movie.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I watched Lassie Come Home (1943). I really like rough collies and it almost had me tear up a few times throughout the movie.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I went to see shang chi with my dad since i didn't want him to go alone.
It was just whatever in my opinion. How I'd describe it without trying to spoil it, the film was honestly just if atla and kung fu panda had a baby and named it naruto.


----------



## xlisapisa

sweet girl on Netflix, it was okay. twist was expected but unexpected lol if that makes sense. I really wanna see Shang-Chi but I don’t want to go to the movie theaters so guess I’ll just have to wait the 45 days (42 days now) for it to be available on Disney plus.


----------



## TheWildShadow55

This movie called "Naked Singularity" my mom just decided to watch. It was terrible.


----------



## ryuk

i saw shang-chi in the theater last week! was pretty cool despite awkwafina being in it


----------



## Snek

I saw Dangerous Liasions two nights ago. It was really cool to see a young Keanu Reeves and Uma Thurman. I like historical dramas but this one is more like a comedy. Still very entertaining.

Last night I saw Master and Commander: Far Side of the World. Russell Crowe nailed it. Probably one of his best. Made me really want to go to the Galapagos lol


----------



## deana

We braved the theatre to go and see Shang-Chi because we really wanted to support this movie and it was really good! Definitely lived up to what I expect from a Marvel movie.


----------



## Stikki

Some terrible lifetime movie. It was hilariously bad, but that's literally why I watch them haha.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Watched the Wonder Woman 1984 movie. It was okay, not really a fan of the plot.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Watched Law Abiding Citizen last night. The genre isn't really my cup of tea.. action/thriller I guess? But it was okay


----------



## Alienfish

_The Man from Majorca _(1984)

Re-watched this last night and it's still awesome, bit jumpier than his other films, but hey cute males it's still very very good.


----------



## milktae

I watched shang chi today nd it was so good omg also the first marvel movie ive actually gone to a theatre to watch lolol


----------



## hzl

*in the cinema:* Black Widow (and next up is Shang-Chi I can't wait!! big Marvel fan if u couldn't tell ha)
*at home:* A Street Cat Named Bob (watched it last night)


----------



## JellyBeans

watched 'how to lose a guy in 10 days' last night, after my friend kept insisting i should - consisted of possibly too much second hand embarrassment for a kinda cute ending


----------



## Alienfish

_Rashomon _(1950)

Brilliant as always and Toshiro Mifune is always good.


----------



## CL4P-L3K

I don't remember the last movie I watched...but I do know the last movie I watched in theaters was the original Deadpool. It's been that long.


----------



## Halloqueen

Last weekend I watched director Stephen Sommers' 1999 movie *The Mummy* starring Brendan Frasier and Rachel Weisz for the first time. I never watched it back in the day when it came out since I'm not usually a fan of remakes, and the movie's emphasis on action pushed me away. However, after it came up in conversation with some friends in the past few years, I finally decided to finally give it a watch. It was an enjoyable two hours and I'm glad I watched it.

Last night I watched the 2001 sequel, *The Mummy Returns*. I figured I might as well since I watched the first. It was still enjoyable, but not nearly as much as the previous.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Gunpowder Milkshake.

Despite a stellar cast including Karen Gillan, Lena Headey, Angela Bassett and Michelle Yeoh the film just completely missed the mark.


----------



## LadyDestani

My husband wants to spend the next several weekends watching all the Harry Potter movies, so today we started with Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone. It's hard to believe this movie is 20 years old now. I saw it back when it was first released, before I had read the books, but I haven't seen any of the others yet.


----------



## hzl

watched Shang-Chi on Friday night, it was awesome


----------



## TheWildShadow55

I saw Shang-Chi and the legend of the ten rings as well as Ghost in the Shell recently


----------



## Soigne

the woman in the window


----------



## BakaRina

Akira


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Black Widow! That's the last movie I've seen in the theaters. But, at home, I'd say probably Demon Slayer: Mugen Train. That movie is SO good and I'll never get tired of watching it!


----------



## Loriii

Dear Evan Hansen. Great movie! I'm probably one of the few people that didn't mind Ben Platt being on the title role. His voice more than makes up for it. Kaitlyn Dever is amazing, as always. I love most, if not, all of the songs in the movie.


----------



## Plume

Malignant, a shlocky horror movie by James Wan. I surprisingly enjoyed it.


----------



## Aminata

It was 
Yes Man (2008)


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I watched The Mask a few days ago, it's pretty good though there are other Jim Carrey movies I enjoy more like Bruce Almighty and Dumb & Dumber.


----------



## Stella-Io

In the Tall Grass & Bird Box. In the Tall Grass was weird and kinda confusing at first. Bird Box isn't bad. They're both horror movies.


----------



## Croconaw

I watched The Mighty Ducks, which is one of the best hockey movies.


----------



## Aminata

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## mogyay

i saw the new bond movie todayyy, it was good, i don't think it was my fave daniel craig one tho


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban. It was my favorite book in the series and, so far, my favorite movie in the series too.


----------



## Halloqueen

Yesterday, I watched writer/director Brandon Christensen's 2021 movie *Superhost*, starring Sara Canning, Osric Chau, Gracie Gillam, and Barbara Crampton. I'd seen a few reviews of it on some YouTube channels I watch and decided to give it a shot. I was sufficiently entertained; it's not the best thing ever but I also didn't dislike it. It has some quirks but overall I'd say it's good.

Tonight, I rewatched director William Friedkin's 1973 classic *The Exorcist*, starring Linda Blair, Ellen Burstyn, Max von Sydow, and Jason Miller. I'd previously seen it a few times years ago but never really featured it in my October horror movie marathons because, while it's certainly a great movie, I'm not a particularly religious person so it doesn't hit me as hard as it does other people. Granted, horror movies don't scare me in general so that's not saying too much, but I watch horror movies and am fond of them for other reasons. Glad I rewatched it, as it felt overdue for a revisit.


----------



## xlisapisa

The Paper Tigers on Netflix. It was funny, I enjoyed it.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Hustlers after hearing a couple of strippers on YouTube talk about it.


----------



## Alienfish

Re-watched _The Man from Majorca _(1984) last night cause they aired on TV for once lol.

Also watched _The Assignment_ (1977) today, good stuff and better than I thought


----------



## _Donut_

I watched Free Guy yesterday and was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## TheDuke55

KungFuPanda and Back to the Future.


----------



## Orius

*No Time to Die (2021) ★★★½ *






*Spoilers for a 50 year old movie.*

It was 1969. After five films, Sir Sean Connery left the burden of playing the world's most sexist secret agent in the hands of another, one George Robert Lazenby, an Australian actor and former model, in a little flick you might have known as _On Her Majesty's Secret Service._ In that film's most iconic moment, which was the end, James Bond and his most renowned love interest of the entire franchise, Countess Tracy di Vicenzo, were having a pleasant drive down the road very much like the one pictured above when they were attacked by Bond's nemesis, Ernst Stavro Blofeld in a drive-by shooting. Tracy didn't survive.

While cradling her corpse, Bond said the following iconic line, _"We'll be going on soon. There's no hurry, you see. We have all the time in the world."_

The latter part of the quote would reoccur at least twice in _No Time to Die,_ used in a very meaningful way that I personally appreciated. In fact, there are tons of throwbacks to older Bond films, particularly the very first one, _Dr. No._ Even the colorful circles popping up in the first seconds of the film's title sequence bears reminiscence of _Dr. No's_ title sequence.

I've never seen OHMSS, but I've certainly read enough written about the film and Lazenby's underrated performance to be impressed by the direction the film took as early as that point of the 007 franchise. The Daniel Craig Era certainly has ambitions in spades, though it's met by more than a few detractors. Even a fan such as myself could see the flaws that has riddled these five films over the years, and how the series' continuity is starting to become self-parody.

I never really cared much for those cheesy James Bond films, even _Goldeneye_ which I grew up with, until _Casino Royale_ came along and injected some grounded drama into the series. Perhaps I take myself too seriously - I've certainly been accused of such - but it's only at that point that I started paying attention to these films. But, by the time _Spectre_ came along, a film which tried the very cliched (and impractical) story technique of connecting all the plot-points to a single man, I knew that this Era's expiry date has long passed. It's always just something, something Spectre again like how Spider-Man's entire fate revolved around Oscorp at one point in film history.

And yet, when I sat down at the theater tonight for the first time in years, I didn't really care about any of that. Movies have always been a passion of mine, and I view them (and stories) as this journey one takes, meeting characters through that window of silver screen as we share emotions together. Perhaps it's an unpopular and pretentious mentality, but I feel like some movies are best experienced like that, as a journey, rather than just a series of video clips that you nitpick apart after viewing. I enjoyed the fact that the Craig Era has a beginning and an end to it, as a journey should have. When Daniel Craig uttered that line, "We have all the time in the world," my immediate thought wasn't, _"Oh no, not this post-modernist self-referential crap again."_ Rather, I liked the character growth of Bond, how he gets a second chance at love.

This line, along with what happens at the end of the film, probably wouldn't have as much emotional impact if you didn't know the plot of that one specific Bond film in '69. The way they pulled it off in _No Time to Die _wasn't revolutionary by any means, and god knows that certain other films in recent years have performed similar stunts in subverting audience expectations (which was nothing new back then either). But there's just something about the way it hearkens back to that one important moment in the Bond franchise, that one moment when Bond had a shot at happiness and lost it. Well, _I_ lost it at that moment. My shirt was drenched. I was still barely holding it together after leaving the theater.

I just love continuity. I love character growth. And I love meaningful callbacks that add to that growth. Even if it's going to be reset by the next Bond film, what occurs during the journey of a movie-viewing experience stays within that experience and the memory of it.

Sure, Safin was a weak villain that's barely memorable, a waste of Rami Malek's nuanced acting talent. And sure, the film was a little too long, just a little bit, a little bit too, too long. But god, I love how they dragged out the final scene. When I saw how they dragged it out, I knew that this was it, and there are no takebacks for this scene. This was the real deal. It wasn't a joke, it wasn't a cop-out. They were actually going to do it. Pooof.

I'm just going to inline spoiler that part because it hints way too much on what happened.

In conclusion, _No Time to Die_ was very far from a perfect film, but much like many movies I've came to love, there's just enough emotions in it that I really appreciated the experience, right from the beginning of that Billie Eilish theme I've played it on loop countless times prior to viewing this film. I know much like Craig-Bond, Billie too had her own detractors calling her music out, but it's just one of those unpopular things which I enjoy, like melancholic music that foreshadowed the tragedy that would unfold in a film literally titled "No Time to Die".


----------



## Plume

The Sopranos prequel, The Many Saints of Newark.
I liked it! It felt like an episode of the Sopranos. I enjoyed getting to experience those characters again, and it included lots of funny references to specific stories and scenes from the show. Good casting, too.


----------



## slzzpz

Just saw the original Halloween movie. 

Forgot how cheese it was lol


----------



## clownpapa

Spiderman 3 the most powerful movie of all time


----------



## Orius

clownpapa said:


> Spiderman 3 the most powerful movie of all time ❤


THIS. So much this. Especially the Editor's Cut which features never-before-seen footage that was cut and so, so important to the Sandman character development. lmao

Also, this scene!




Spider-Man 3 is underrated, yo.

Lots of people hate on the cheesy dancing scene, but that's EXACTLY what a nerd like Peter would think is cool: dress up like an emo and cringe-dance.


----------



## clownpapa

OriusPrime said:


> THIS. So much this. Especially the Editor's Cut which features never-before-seen footage that was cut and so, so important to the Sandman character development. lmao
> 
> Also, this scene!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spider-Man 3 is underrated, yo.
> 
> Lots of people hate on the cheesy dancing scene, but that's EXACTLY what a nerd like Peter would think is cool: dress up like an emo and cringe-dance.


BULLY MAGUIRE I adore him so much
He’s gonna put some dirt In your eye


----------



## Orius

clownpapa said:


> BULLY MAGUIRE I adore him so much
> He’s gonna put some dirt In your eye


----------



## Halloqueen

On Sunday, I watched director Travis Steven's 2021 movie *Jakob's Wife*, starring Barbara Crampton, Larry Fessenden, Bonnie Aarons, and featuring Phil Brooks/CM Punk. It's a good little vampire movie, I enjoyed it. Would recommend it if anyone has Shudder and looking for something new.

Last night/Monday, I finally decided to watch director James Wan's 2004 movie *Saw*, starring Leigh Whannell, Cary Elwes, and Danny Glover, for the first time. Back when it was released I wasn't particularly interested in checking it out, and over the years afterward I just never bothered. I enjoyed it. Don't know whether I'll watch any of the sequels, maybe (though probably not this month),

Although I was originally going to watch something else afterward, I decided instead to follow up Saw with a rewatch of director David Fincher's 1995 movie *Seven*, starring Morgan Freeman and Brad Pitt. It just felt right to revisit after watching Saw. Great movie.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Just finished watching #Alive on Netflix.

It's a Korean film on the zombie-virus outbreak from the perspective of a city apartment dweller. Train to Busan is still the best I've seen but #Alive was definitely fun to watch.  ♥


----------



## slzzpz

Haunted Mansion (Disney) 


It was better than expected but I wish it was a bit more serious in tone. Watching Halloweenish movies all month!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Just finished watching Rurouni Kenshin: The Final and Rurouni Kenshin: The Beginning on Neflix. These are the live-action movies based on Rurouni Kenshin, the manga. They end the movie series. I had already watched the trilogy of earlier movies in the cinema when they were released in 2012-2014. The Final and The Beginning are #4 and #5 respectively, released earlier this year in Japan.

I did get teary-eyed. I've been a big fan of Rurouni Kenshin since the late 90s. The anime series was never completed because it was cancelled after filler material following the Kyoto arc caused ratings to plunge. The OVA series Rurouni Kenshin: Trust and Betrayal was beautifully produced and beautiful. The live action movies are not 100% faithful adaptations of the manga but they have all surpassed my expectations. The cast was endearing and accomplished, the fights were brutal and savage, the writing was tight, the cinematography was gorgeous. As a longtime fan, I feel satisfied and grateful to have been able to appreciate the riveting story that is Himura Kenshin's life in its many incarnations.


----------



## Aminata

Maggie
that movie made me cry a lot


----------



## MadisonBristol

Scott Pilgrim vs The World

It kept coming up and I decided to watch it for the first time. I loved it, but I'm also pretty confused.


----------



## Alienfish

slzzpz said:


> Just saw the original Halloween movie.
> 
> Forgot how cheese it was lol


Definitely better than all the endless remakes and whatnot followed, lol.


----------



## slzzpz

Alienfish said:


> Definitely better than all the endless remakes and whatnot followed, lol.



I agree 100%. This is enjoyable cheese compared to a lot of the remakes lol




Also just saw Midsommar.


----------



## Autumn247

Watching the new Pokémon movie right now on Netflix, Pokémon the Movie: Secrets of the Jungle


----------



## amylase

Pretty in Pink


----------



## kiwikenobi

I just watched Luca. Was underwhelmed.


----------



## Suspicious Brownies

Last movie in theaters was *Venom: Let There Be Carnage*. Honestly I didn't expect to enjoy it as much as I did.

At home however, we gave the new *V/H/S/94* film a shot and we're slightly disappointed by it. Prefer the older trilogy (especially the second with the cult and alien tapes).


----------



## Alienfish

_The Serpent's Way_ (1986)

Another Bo Widerberg movie, surprised how good it was despite you read everywhere about how it's one of his lesser good stuff. Like okay it's not my fave by him but seriously lol at pro reviewers.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

"Raising Arizona."

Second Coen brothers movie I've watched -- or am aware of watching. I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Balverine

Just saw Venom: Let there be carnage today, and it was so good omg

Love Tom Hardy lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire. Half-way there. Four movies down and four to go.


----------



## Autumn247

Watched The Conjuring 3 yesterday


----------



## VanitasFan26

Unstoppable (2010) that movie was so awesome and I used to enjoy trains as a kid.


----------



## deana

Watched Black Widow last night, now that it's off of premier access. I remember being pretty excited when the trailer for this came out but for me the movie was just alright. Still worth a watch I would say but it wasn't the best Marvel movie either.


----------



## Sin

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## MadisonBristol

Pokémon the Movie: Secrets of the Jungle


----------



## windloft

the mummy (1999)! brendan fraser was so hunky ... it was such a corny movie, but i enjoyed it!


----------



## JellyBeans

parasite! very different genre to the kinds of films i usually watch but i absolutely loved it. or it actually might've been harry potter and the goblet of fire - slowly working my way through a harry potter runthrough with some uni friends


----------



## Dask

Free Guy
Was a very fun watch with a couple of friends.


----------



## vanivon

SAW II. going through a slow-paced series rewatch since unfortunately it’s my favourite horror franchise


----------



## ryuk

in theaters was james bond no time to die, at home scary movie 2


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix. I'm starting to get upset that the last few movies keep cutting some of my favorite characters and story lines. I know they're just side stories and all, but they were important to me.


----------



## DaisyFan

_A League of Their Own _(1992)

I loved it!


----------



## xara

watched _i, tonya_ on netflix tonight, and i enjoyed it! margot robbie was spectacular as always, and as someone who didn’t know about tonya harding prior to this, i enjoyed learning about her story.


----------



## Halloqueen

I've been dealing with a health issue for the past couple weeks so, while I still was watching horror movies for my yearly horror movie marathon throughout October, I kind of fell off of reporting them here. I won't bother to go over most of it because that'd be a lot.

From last Friday through to Monday, I watched *Sleepaway Camp*, *Friday the 13th*, *Friday the 13th Part 2*, *Friday the 13th Part III 3D*, *Friday the 13th Part IV: The Final Chapter*, *Friday the 13th Part V: A New Beginning*, and *Friday the 13th Part VI: Jason Lives*. Those are the only Friday the 13th movies I generally enjoy and bother with each year.

---

On Tuesday, I watched director David Gordon Green's new film *Halloween Kills*. The Michael Myers sections with the kills were good as one would hope for, though I found the dialogue and some of the plot elements to be kind of...bleh.

Before bed on Tuesday, I also rewatched John Carpenter and Debra Hill's 1979 movie *The Fog*. It's one of those movies that I like to watch every October, though I probably ought to remember to watch it on April 21st too since that's when the movie takes place.

---

Wednesday, yesterday, I rewatched director Joe Dante's 1981 movie *The Howling* and director John Landis' 1981 movie *An American Werewolf in London*. Since the full moon began last night, I figured there was no better time this month to put on some werewolf movies. Another pair of movies I like to make time for every October, so yeah.


----------



## magicaldonkey

i watched the matrix in september, was groovy but creepy as hecc at times


----------



## EmmaFrost

I watched Black Widow recently. It was just okay. I couldn't get super invested in it.


----------



## Autumn247

I saw Halloween Kills in the movie theater last Friday, enjoyed it.  Excited for Halloween Ends coming out next year 

and watched The Christmas Inheritance, it's cute Christmas movie on Netflix


----------



## chamsae

no time to die!!!! i watched it in cinema a few days ago and i really liked it ^^


----------



## Crowsie

I did a double feature of Candyman 2021 and Halloween Kills last night.


----------



## Halloqueen

Tonight I revisited a couple of vampire movies for a double feature: director Joel Schumacher's 1987 movie *The Lost Boys* and director Tom Holland's 1985 movie *Fright Night*.


----------



## NovariusHaze

I literally just watched Disney’s Hercules yesterday because I haven’t seen it in YEARS. It was actually still really great.


----------



## EmeraldJourney

Squirtle Squad said:


> Either in theaters or at home?
> 
> *In theaters:* The Maze Runner
> *At home:* Carrie (2013)


The last movie I saw was Venom 2 in the cinema's. But lately i've been really craving to watch the older classics like Bugs Life and Ice Age, I don't know what it is, but those stick out to me as fun and a good movie to curl up to in the winter.


----------



## Halloqueen

Yesterday, after hearing about them earlier in the year, I decided to check out director Leigh Janiak's three Fear Street movies that came out on Netflix: *Fear Street Part 1: 1994*, *Fear Street Part 2: 1978*, and *Fear Street Part 3: 1666*. I found them to be an overall enjoyable trilogy of films.

While I definitely loved Goosebumps since I read them while growing up in the 90s, I didn't learn until years later and I was out of the age range for them that R.L. Stine also wrote the Fear Street series of books or that they existed before Goosebumps, so I have no experience with the Fear Street books and can't say how much it relates to the source material or anything. Regardless, had fun.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince. Two more movies to go in the franchise and I'll be done. The plan is to watch both of them next weekend.


----------



## Halloqueen

Yesterday I did my yearly October viewings of Dario Argento's 1977 classic *Suspiria* and its 1980 follow-up *Inferno*, as well as Wes Craven's original 1984 *A Nightmare on Elm Street* and Chuck Russell's 1987 *A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors*.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

The last movie I watched at home was the original Halloween movie. The last movie I saw in theaters was Halloween Kills, I enjoyed the movie. It's a halloween movie so it's not going to have a really great storyline.


----------



## SirQuack

Last night I watched the new movie Dune! Really great movie!


----------



## Halloqueen

Yesterday I revisited Rob Zombie's 2003 movie *House of 1000 Corpses* and 2005 movie *The Devil's Rejects*, as well as the Chiodo Brothers' 1988 movie *Killer Klowns from Outer Space*.


----------



## Plume

Dune. It was okay.


----------



## Halloqueen

Yesterday I watched director Kaneto Shindo's 1964 film *Onibaba* for the first time. I followed it up with a rewatch of director Nobuhiko Obayashi's 1977 film *House*. Later, I also revisited director Fred Dekker's 1987 film *The Monster Squad*.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1.


Spoiler



I knew I would cry when Hedwig and Dobby died and I was right, especially Dobby. They made that scene so emotional.



Tomorrow I plan to watch Deathly Hallows Part 2 and be done with the Harry Potter universe.


----------



## th8827

In theaters? I think that it was Incredibles 2. It's been a while...

Digitally? Cars, I think. I like the finale.


----------



## Sanaki

Your Name, was pretty interesting but outside of my usual preference for movies.


----------



## mogyay

i saw dune last night! not the most spooky movie lol. i loved it, visuals and music were insaneeee, i'm not usually too keen on sci fi movies coz the plots are too convoluted, and tbh dune seems that way too but i enjoyed it a lot lol, also i rly loved arrival and it's the same director so


----------



## Raz

Honestly, I don't know. I think it was 42 (the story of Jackie Robinson), but I could be wrong. It's been a while since I watched a movie.


----------



## Crowsie

I watched Halloween Kills and hated it. It was so freaking corny.


----------



## tumut

Dune was not good. The movie was so conceptually cool but like 5 things happened in the whole movie and it was padded out with fluff, and did not develop the characters of lore at all.


----------



## Plume

Halloween Kills. I would not recommend it!


----------



## LadyDestani

I forgot to post here last night, but I watched two movies yesterday for Halloween.

1. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2 - Finally done with all of the Harry Potter movies.
2. Nightmare Before Christmas - Always a fun watch for either holiday.


----------



## tokkio

watched Nobody Sleeps In The Woods Tonight and its sequel and ohmygod! I've never seen such bad movies before lol we just laughed at the scenes bc nothing made sense


----------



## TalviSyreni

Free Guy... which was as terrible as I had expected, basically is was a watered down version of Deadpool with a terrible ending.


----------



## Nicole.

TalviSyreni said:


> Free Guy... which was as terrible as I had expected, basically is was a watered down version of Deadpool with a terrible ending.



That's a shame, I have been wanting to watch this ever since I saw the trailer. 

We watched Us on Saturday as part of our 'halloween night' along with the new Conjuring (the devil made me do it). The third Conjuring was a little disappointing, there were a few jumps in between but no where near as good as the first one. Instead of a horror, it felt more like a murder investigation as that was what it was based on.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched Dune today.


----------



## Alienfish

_Buddies _(1976)

Really good 1970s flick, and for you youngsters who don't know it Avicii's mom starred in it


----------



## Mairmalade

Recently went on a live-action slice of life mini binge and watched both _Swing Girls _and _Linda Linda Linda. _They're both light comedies with the typical teenage drama you'd expect, but they cover some great older Japanese bands I didn't know about previously! Shame licensing restrictions keep them from Spotify.


----------



## mitfy

technically, just watched _changing the game_ on hulu for class just like an hour ago. but last night my friends and i binged the first three _child's play_ movies and i had such a great time lol


----------



## TalviSyreni

I've just got back from seeing Marvel’s Eternals, which wasn’t amazing nor was it terrible. Personally I think it would’ve worked better as a limited series on Disney+ as opposed to a 2hr & 30min film. The characters have the potential to be developed further both individually and as an ensemble within a limited series. It would also give the audience more reason to cheer them on as new heroes within the MCU by the time the big battle ensued.


----------



## Vanillite

I saw Dune in theaters recently.  It was pretty good!  I've owned the book for several years now and I've yet to read it.. Whoops.


----------



## HistoryH22

The Forgotten Battle on Netflix. It was a solid WWII flick! Before that, Halloween Kills...a not so solid Halloween movie lmao.


----------



## imorileo

Oh wow the last time I was in theaters was 2 years ago! So I don't remember. But I watched Bridge of Spies last night and I loved it.


----------



## Plume

Fried Barry. I didn't really like it. I love films like Mandy, and this was similar, but Fried Barry seemed somewhat indulgent, or trying too hard.


----------



## magicaldonkey

halfway through jumanji: the next level on netflix !

finished it not long ago!! thought it was good but not as rad as the 1st imo


----------



## Jhine7

Saw Eternals in theaters on Saturday. Not too bad at all! Lots of potential with them and teases the future of the MCU.

Next up, Spider-Man: No Way Home in December.


----------



## Plainbluetees

In theaters: Black Widow
At home: Dune


----------



## Mariah

Last Night in Soho
Not good.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Shang-Chi and The Legend of The Ten Rings... this film was miles better than The Eternals and has restored my faith in the MCU and the rest of the Marvel films that will be a part of Phase 4.


----------



## ellarella

ghost rider: spirit of vengeance, the sequel to 2007's ghost rider

i haven't seen 2007's ghost rider


----------



## mitfy

just watched seed of chucky. that was....... extremely cursed. not sure how i feel about that one except for the complete shock i felt upon seeing billy boyd's name in the credits


----------



## LadyDestani

Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings. I thought it was pretty good. I loved the mystical creatures, especially Morris.


----------



## NovariusHaze

Ha, same. Just watched it yesterday. I really liked the movie. Morris is cute.


----------



## ecstasy

Jingle all the way, it was really funny i watched it with my family and we loved it lol


----------



## kusariyaro

at home: Gintama Shinyaku Benizakura-Hen
in theaters: .... i genuinely dont remember since i havent gone to the cinems for like a year bc of covid


----------



## LadyDestani

We watched Red Notice today on Netflix. Just wanted something to chill with before Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## vixened

I watched Wakko's wish with some discord friends last week


----------



## _Donut_

The new ghostbusters in theatres. It was a decent sequel and I enjoyed it but the first half is way better than the second half/finale :/


----------



## Jhine7

The last movie I saw in theaters was Eternals. Maybe the last one I saw at home was either a Harry Potter marathon movie or maybe Dune. Next one I'm looking forward to is the newest Spiderman coming out December 17th!


----------



## boring

In a cinema: Jumanji, for my birthday when it first came out
At home: twilight. Me and my partner have been binging twilight because its so bad its like a car crash you cant look away from. Were onto the final movie now, breaking dawn part two. I think I accidentally got him invested in it too :')


----------



## ChocoPie22

In theatres: Eternals
At home: The Woman in the Window


----------



## Orius

*Eternals (2021)  ★★★★½*





So, after much hesitation from hearing all the negative and mixed thoughts, I finally dragged myself to check out "Eternals". And oh boy... the naysayers were wrong. What a surprise, an entire generation of audience fed on "safe" and predictable MCU action comedy fare getting turned off by this philosophical musing that literally opened with Pink Floyd's "Time". Yeah.

Needless to say, I couldn't have watched this grand adventure sooner. Is it a masterpiece? Not even remotely close. The filmmakers should have pushed harder against the Marvel executives about squeezing in more action scenes in fear of their audience falling asleep from all the philosophical moral debates the characters have among each other, but no, we get sometimes pointless scenes that serve little purpose other than keeping our ADD minds occupied.

And yet, on the other hand, sometimes they talk too much. Film is a visual medium; "show, don't tell" applies here even more than the book medium. Should have shown us the "beauty of humanity" Ajak talked about so much; should've shown us what's going on in Thena's head through a David Lynch/Sam Raimi-esque horror vision to let us learn how messed up her psychotic visions really are. But nope, we get dialogue and descriptions only.

And YET, I'm someone who believes that intent matters to a certain extent when it comes to filmmaking. The fact that MARVEL and the MCU even allowed such a complicated and bizarre source material to be greenlit, translated, and almost dumbed down for mainstream audiences is an impressive feat in itself. We're talking about literal gods with god-like values regarding the rights and wrongs of grooming an entire species (us) into a species of both beauty and violence. Not human values like money trouble (Falcon & Winter Soldier) or depression (Wandavision), but god-like values about the pains of being an immortal witnessing Hiroshima itself nuked into dust partially because of the main characters. So yeah, definitely a wild and ballsy take by Marvel there that's definitely worth commemorated in every way, no matter how mediocre some of the scenes turned out to be.

And that's why I find it so hard to give it a low score because a lot of the scenes, even though they could use more polish, are such a breath of fresh air compared to everything we've seen before from the generic action comedies that made up of the MCU. Sure, there's jokes here and there in Eternals too, but about 70% of the movie is just contemplation of the human condition and the meaning of their own existence - IN A MARVEL MOVIE. Disney/Marvel. Wrap your head around the movie studio releasing something like that. Even Pixar's Soul couldn't match the complexity of the themes presented here, folks (resorting to the kind of generic kiddish humor commonly found in the MCU instead).

9/10. I have no regrets at all. This was a hit and a swing, and it's a shame lots of people couldn't give this film the support it much needed, so instead, Marvel got a knee-jerk reaction and went for the pandering instead. "Quick! Release some fanservice in the Far From Home trailer!" Yeah. I'm still looking forward to Tobey showing up, but let's just call it what it is: fanservice. I would rather get Eternals 2 any day over Far From Over Spider-Man.


----------



## Plume

The Power of the Dog. I liked it.


----------



## tinysaiph

in theatres: five feet apart (and it was quite empty, only five others were there)
at home: iron man III


----------



## Alienfish

Some documentary about Mikis Theodorakis. Really interesting and not overly polished like a lot can be, but on the other hand he's rather special person so it'd probably take a lot to mess it up, lol.

I think the English title is _Mikis Theodorakis. Composer _but since they localize titles a lot here I could be off.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I saw Shang Chi and I thought it was alright. I’m sort of growing out of Marvel movies I think. I can’t get really into the stories or focus as well as I used to. I’m still hoping Disney will do the X-Men justice eventually though.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I re-watched Tangled! One of my favorite Disney movies for sure and Rapunzel is my favorite Disney princess.


----------



## Autumn247

A Christmas Prince: The Royal Baby, it was the last in a trilogy on Netflix


----------



## Orius

*Spider-Man: No Way Home (2021) ★★★*




It's a popcorn movie.

*3/5*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_Wong's Voice: "What, you wanted more?"_

Okay, so the first-half of the movie is just as bad as I had expected, your typical Disney Channel type of teen "awkward" humor. Most of the lame jokes you see in the trailer ("No, what's your REAL name, Doc Ock?") are actually in the movie. They were just as lame the first time I heard them, and I cringed hard when I heard them again in the movie, self-referential crap that isn't remotely clever, period.

It's just exhausting, really, this type of modern filmmaking that isn't really telling a story, but more to pander to fans in the sense of _"Hey, remember this! Haha, remember how silly it was? Let's poke fun of it."_ It's not even filmmaking; it's just making a profit.

But then there's the glorious second-half. Honestly though, the first-half was so bad I dropped my score from 3.5 stars to 3 stars, but the second-half is kinda worth it.

I'm someone who never liked Tom Holland's Spider-Man. It got to a point where I just gave up and accepted that this is a new generation of Spider-Man, and I'm just an out-of-touch old fart who should be just satisfied with my version of Spider-Man. But then, the second-half of the film brought back all the magic about Spidey that made me love him: the deaths, the heavy responsibility and burden Peter has to carry even though he's just a kid, the altruism that's all about saving lives over the big picture, the self-independence that comes with his "new home," and best of all... oh, I won't spoil it, but you'll like what they did with the costume at the very end. So good. It's like a return to classic. It's like a fresh start that feels so much like Kevin Feige finally starting the version of Spider-Man he wants to tell, as if Kevin Feige has finally managed to wrangle the creative rights from Avi Arad's grubby little hands. And yet they were still forced to worship Arad's egoistical arse by saying in the end credits, _"We're grateful to Avi Arad for all that he has done..."_ Yeah, all that he has done to ruin Spider-Man 3 and the Amazing movies by wanting to sell toys over a good story, you mean. Yeah, real good job there, Avi.

So yeah, much like Endgame, there's a lot of fanservice here. All your "theories" about fanservice stuff that might or might not happen... yeah, they'll happen. Wink. Freaking. Wink. I liked the fanservice, but man, this is just such a poor way of making a film. I want a good film and a good story, not fanservice. I didn't want my childhood to be a merchandise that's pandering to me as if I'm some seven year old child who needs candies; I want my childhood to be done justice in a tale well-told. But that's the reality of Hollywood movies, unfortunately.

They didn't bother to do enough with Otto and Norman. They tried, and they did some good stuff, but it still feels overstuffed even in a 2 hour and 28 minutes movie.

Oh, and the Matt Murdock's "cameo" sucks.

Sigh. Maybe the future will be better for MCU's Spidey, now that he seems to have a "Brand New Day" makeover, a fresh start with hopefully better and more dramatic stories, not Disney Channel level of humor and stakes.


----------



## zissou

In theaters: House of Gucci
A potentially hilarious black comedy that could have been SO GOOD if it just decided to be funny throughout instead of occasionally. (Adam Driver, commit to the program, please). Ran out of steam halfway through its bloated runtime and then just started hitting points in the Wikipedia article out of obligation before sputtering to a stop.

At home: The Humans
Claustrophobic. Grim. It surprised me, even though I should have seen the ending coming. Nothing groundbreaking, but it was different, and I had a good time.


----------



## Mariah

I saw Being the Ricardos at the theater yesterday.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

We watched The Shack for the first time. I was impressed with it. It is very good imo. I feel like it explains things very well. I recommend if that interests you. I'm gonna have to watch it again sometime or get ahold of the book and read it.


----------



## ellarella

the invisible man (2020)

i have this intense dislike of elisabeth moss for no apparent reason, but i liked both the movie and her part in it. there are some great scenes that are basically still images of interiors that feel haunting because you project your fears unto them


----------



## arikins

the mask !


----------



## zissou

_Awake._

A film about a wealthy young man who is undergoing open-heart surgery... and doesn't fall asleep under the general anesthesia... fully _awake_ as he is operated on.

In addition to the horror of being able to feel everything that's being done to him, he can hear what his operating team is talking about... and it ain't good. 

Not exactly a _good _movie, but I enjoyed the premise and it did its job of keeping me awake while I worked on papers.  Recommend if you want a silly thriller and don't mind some (medical) gore.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Home Alone. Everytime when its December this is the movie I always put on.


----------



## ryuk

spider man: no way home

saw it in the theater a couple days ago and i’m still grinning when i think about it


----------



## milktae

at Home - spiderman far from home
in cinemas - spiderman no way home
I saw the new one is today and it was so good omg everything about it was so :’)


----------



## JellyBeans

three in a row for watching spiderman no way home lmao, i loved it so much!! one of my fave mcu ones for sure. did i also cry four times, yes but that's besides the point


----------



## chawwee

No Way Home and honestly it was everything I wanted it to be!!


----------



## arikins

spiderman no way home

_*l o v e d*_ it. seeing tobey & andrew back in their suits was amazing. i can't describe the joy i felt with three spidermans kicking butt

edit: oh goodness, seems i continued the trend of spiderman. 5 in a row !


----------



## BunburyBrianna

Not to piggyback on the Spiderman train, but the last movie I saw was No Way Home in theatres last week, and it was INCREDIBLE.


----------



## skweegee

I finished my yearly viewing of National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation last night. Tomorrow is Home Alone, and the next day will be Home Alone 2 to complete the tradition.


----------



## Mr_Persona

In theaters: Spider-Man No way Home
Saw that last Friday and l give it an 8/10

At home I saw another Christmas move, more like 3 l think yesterday because that's how we are.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Ron's Gone Wrong at home. Ron was kind of cute and I like the message about how we shouldn't be glued to our screens every moment.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

I just finished watching The Matrix Resurrections, I really loved it. These movies are the types of movie that is just so good to see in the cinema.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I’m watching The Santa Clause 3 with my partner right now


----------



## ChocoPie22

I watched Spiderman: No Way Home for the second time in theaters, saw Home Alone with a school event, and saw Spiderman: Homecoming at home (hehe)


----------



## xara

i watched _don’t look up_ on netflix today, and i enjoyed it a lot! it was sad, hilarious, and beautiful all at the same time, and i definitely recommend it! 

did i want to watch it despite not knowing what it was about just because jennifer lawrence is in it? yes, yes i did.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Encanto on Disney+.


----------



## Beanz

i watched the 1983 wargames like a week ago, it was kind of good actually


----------



## meo

Matrix Resurrections
I wanted to not feel pessimistic about it, but I didn't care for it - it ended up being what I thought it would be which felt rather gimmicky and forced.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today my husband wanted to re-watch Batman, the 1989 Tim Burton one, so that's what we did. It had been forever since I'd seen it but he was quoting lines and telling me behind the scenes information. He's such a huge Batman nerd.


----------



## -Lumi-

I watched the Hilda movie earlier! I am sad that the series has come to an end but I am really happy that the series _got_ an ending! The movie was really sweet and I'm pleased with how they wrapped things up. I would've preferred a whole season because obviously that could've been more detailed but I'm not mad at the movie by any means.


----------



## TheWildShadow55

I should've posted this about 2 weeks ago when I actually saw it, but I saw Spiderman: No Way Home and of course I really liked it


----------



## Soigne

Howl's Moving Castle. I'm about to finish Kiki's Delivery Service tonight, and then tomorrow I'm watching Arriety.

I've been reading the books available in English that the Ghibli movies are based on, so now I'm watching the movies after I finish the books.


----------



## ~Kilza~

The last movie I watched was Soul with my parents on New Year's Eve. Fantastic movie, I loved every moment of it.


----------



## CylieDanny

1917~


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I re-watched the 1990 Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles movie. Ah, the memories. I love that Splinter.


----------



## LadyDestani

-Lumi- said:


> I watched the Hilda movie earlier! I am sad that the series has come to an end but I am really happy that the series _got_ an ending! The movie was really sweet and I'm pleased with how they wrapped things up. I would've preferred a whole season because obviously that could've been more detailed but I'm not mad at the movie by any means.


I watched Hilda and the Mountain King today. I didn't realize it was going to be the ending to the series until I read your post, but I do like how they wrapped they things up even if I did get some serious Attack on Titan vibes with the scene at the wall.


----------



## xara

my parents and i watched _the jackal_ on netflix yesterday in honour of sidney poitier. i’m not typically a huge fan of action movies, but i actually enjoyed this one! i also liked that sidney poitier’s character let richard gere’s character go free at the end of the movie; i was hoping that would happen, so i’m glad it did. :’)


----------



## VioletUV

*Theatres*: The French Dispatch. loved it. started watching Wes Anderson movies after that because i think i missed that boat lol
*At Home*: The Secret Life of Walter Mitty. rewatched it because i was watching movies during that night and I wanted to end the night with a feel-good movie. i actually appreciate the movie more now than when i first watched it.


----------



## DaisyFan

_Encanto _(2021)

Such a nice and emotional movie!


----------



## Sonar_Crossing

Last Movies I watched was The My Little Pony New Generation ( Which was awesome ) and Any Which But Lose and Any Way You Can , And The Dirty Harry Movie


----------



## Misha

I watched Little Women (the 2019 movie) over the christmas holidays because I needed to find something that all of us wanted to watch. I didn't end up liking it much though.


----------



## deana

We decided to randomly watch _Avengers: Age of Ultron_ last night, it had been at least a few years since I've seen it so I had mostly forgotten everything.


----------



## gigii

i watched encanto (such a good movie) i and im gonna watch the worst movie out of the diary of the wimpy kid movies long hall just bc its so cringe and bad lol


----------



## Alienfish

_La Dolce Vita _(1960)

Actually very good and entertaining, and I think one should see the whole film. Especially if you've only seen that one clip/sequence. Maybe a bit too long for its purpose but I liked it 

Also watched _I Am Curious - Blue_ (1968) a few weeks ago. Good stuff!


----------



## maria110

I watched Encanto and liked it a lot.


----------



## mogyay

i watched knives out last night! i absolutely loved it!! happy to hear they're making sequels


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I watched Encanto super late Friday night, it was like 12:30 in the morning when I finished it.  I really liked it, the animation was super colorful and pleasing to the eyes and the songs were catchy.  "We Don't Talk About Bruno" has been stuck in my head since long before I watched the movie lol


----------



## Mairmalade

I recently watched _Sweet Bean _(2015) at home which was an incredibly pleasant experience. I got so invested in how much care the old woman put into her craft of making red bean paste and helping make an otherwise in-debt/negatively controlled business boom for a while. I'm not sure how to describe this without spoiling but while you can anticipate the direction the film will take, the happiness you experience throughout made me feel like a cuddly stuffed toy for the rest of the night.


----------



## Misha

Watched Kiki's Delivery Service!


----------



## TalviSyreni

I rewatched Marvel’s Eternal’s on Disney+ and surprisingly enjoyed it this around.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I don't go to theatres, but the last movie I watched was Happy Feet-


----------



## Smilephantomhive

"Don't Look up" I thought it was funny and I was filled with so much emotions because it is describing a lot of what is going on today. I did not convince me of the message it was trying to put out though.


----------



## LadyDestani

Over the weekend, I watched the two part Colour of Magic miniseries. I'm posting it here because each episode is movie length. Having just finished reading the books, I was disappointed at just how much of the story they cut and rearranged, but the portrayal of the characters was very well done. I especially loved Sean Astin as the tourist, Twoflower.


----------



## slzzpz

Saw Eternals the other day. I think I'm one of the few who actually liked it. lol.


----------



## Alienfish

_Stubby/The Butt_ (1974) 

... as in a cigarette butt not anything else rofl

good, anyway!


----------



## moo_nieu

marvel eternals. i thought it was pretty good, but it took a long time for me to become interested in the plot. there were a lot of new characters to introduce so i wasnt very invested until the second half


----------



## Newbiemayor

Finally got to see Spiderman no way home yesterday. It was pretty good and I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## chicken soup

*In theatres: *Belle (its a new anime movie)

*At home: *Disturbia


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched Impractical Jokers: The Movie at home. It was fun but I didn't care as much for the scripted parts. I prefer their usual style from the series. Luckily there were some challenges mixed in.


----------



## KittenNoir

I watched The House on netflix and I really enjoyed it


----------



## Neb

I watched the documentary “Trust Me” for my college composition class. It’s really dated since it released just before the pandemic, but the themes are still relevant.


----------



## Soigne

i watched antlers last night, i thought it was great!


----------



## Alienfish

_Portrait of Jason _(1967)

Finally had the chance to see something real good in the cinema and not disappointed! Very very good stuff, hope they screen more Shirley Clarke movies at other times in the future.


----------



## Midoriya

Saw Spider-Man: No Way Home.

I liked that the ending wasn’t your typical, happy, “everything works out” ending.  The humor was also pretty good as well.  The action scenes could have been better, but overall a solid movie.  Would rate it 9/10.


----------



## Holla

Bon Cop, Bad Cop.

It's a Canadian movie that's actually pretty decent (on the contrary most Canadian movies are bad). Though the jokes are probably not as good or even funny to anyone who isn't also a Canadian so it's hard to recommend to anyone who isn't Canadian themselves.

Basically it's a comedy thriller about two Canadian cops one is French from Quebec and the other is English from Ontario. Who end up having to (reluctantly) join forces after a murder victim was found on the Ontario/Quebec border sign. The murder case is hockey related in case any one was wondering. The movie is also pretty much 50/50 in English and French so I recommend subtitles if you aren't fluent in both.

I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## xara

watched _the jungle cruise_ on disney+ with my mom yesterday. it’s not a movie i would’ve ever chosen to watch on my own, but i enjoyed it! i especially liked emily blunt’s character and jack whitehall’s — it was my first time seeing him in a movie and not a netflix comedy special lol.

my mom and i watched _the princess and the frog_ yesterday as well.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I watched Walt Disney Animation Studio's_ Encanto_.The animation is fantastic and the story was decent but......after I saw it I kind of wished that Pixar had made this movie instead of Disney(even though Disney does in fact own Pixar).It lacked that extra bit of movie magic that I think Pixar could have provided and for me,the music didn't really elevate the story.


----------



## slzzpz

Saw Zombieland last night. I remember it being way more funnier.


----------



## mogyay

i watched nobody tonight, it's defo not my usual type of film but i enjoyed it lol


----------



## WhiteLily210

Most recently watched Sing 2 in the theaters. I really liked it but found out the theater makes me dizzy

Also, I have a question. Since my buds are planning to watch another movie but both are watching different ones on the same day, so I don't know which one to watch. One is going to watch Moonfall and the other is going to watch Marry Me.
Any suggestions?


----------



## CylieDanny

I watched Encanto with the fam yesterday, and it was really good! I had my doubts, but I really enjoyed it  

(Im not a huge fan of Disney movies)


----------



## TalviSyreni

The King’s Man.


----------



## WhiteLily210

WhiteLily210 said:


> Most recently watched Sing 2 in the theaters. I really liked it but found out the theater makes me dizzy
> 
> Also, I have a question. Since my buds are planning to watch another movie but both are watching different ones on the same day, so I don't know which one to watch. One is going to watch Moonfall and the other is going to watch Marry Me.
> Any suggestions?


Update: Ended up watching Moonfall. Bit predictable for me, but an alright movie.


----------



## g u a v a

the last movie i watched was the princess switch 3, it was surreal. goofy movie.


----------



## Autumn247

I watched Godzilla vs Kong yesterday with my friend and it was good


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I watched Encanto on Disney Plus a few days ago and it WAS VERY GOOD. I loved the message about everyone being special in their own ways and to care about everyones feelings.
I have not seen any movies in theaters since I think 2019? My family was going to see something in 2020 then the virus happened and we havent been to public places for the most part ever! I still love my own home though


----------



## xara

watched _marry me_ for the first time with my mom over the weekend. rom-coms definitely aren’t my thing, but since it made my mom and i laugh a few times, i’d say that it wasn’t too bad of a movie!


----------



## slzzpz

Just saw Tokyo Drift this past weekend!


----------



## Bosmer

Went cinema to watch Uncharted.. considering films based on games tend to be usually bad, the film wasn't too bad. I'm just confused on its setting? (apparently its meant to be set around the time of uncharted 4 where everyone would be their oldest.. but could be wrong)


----------



## xara

i watched the new _scream_ movie with my parents today/yesterday and i... didn’t like it lmao. it was incredibly stereotypical, the script was _something_, and the killers were genuinely so stupid?? it was a whole ass mess. 


Spoiler: spoiler alert // thoughts



• i should’ve known it was gonna be bad when one of the main characters said their favourite horror movie was _the babadook_.
• “i’m caught up in fan-f***ing-fiction?!” ruined my life.
• when did billy loomis knock up someone?? 
• the killers’ reasoning for killing everyone was truly the dumbest thing i’ve ever heard in my life. like, going on a whole ass killing spree because your favourite movie franchise went to ****?? get away from me lmao.
• they killed dewey. ://////


----------



## Joe Bishop

xara said:


> i watched the new _scream_ movie with my parents today/yesterday and i... didn’t like it lmao. it was incredibly stereotypical, the script was _something_, and the killers were genuinely so stupid?? it was a whole mess.  I cut several scenes to process them with the tool to later upload to my tiktok account for fun.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler alert // thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> • i should’ve known it was gonna be bad when one of the main characters said their favourite horror movie was _the babadook_.
> • “i’m caught up in fan-f***ing-fiction?!” ruined my life.
> • when did billy loomis knock up someone??
> • the killers’ reasoning for killing everyone was truly the dumbest thing i’ve ever heard in my life. like, going on a whole ass killing spree because your favourite movie franchise went to ****?? get away from me lmao.
> • they killed dewey. ://////


I had a hunch that the new Scream was a flop and skipped it. So I did with the new Matrix. Usually sequels of such iconic films leave much to be desired. I am a fan of the Saw film but its sequels I watched on rewind. Especially the latest ones which are much too banal, my opinion.


----------



## TurnipBell20

In theaters: The Boss Baby 2 (friends asked me to go with them)
At home: Diary of a Wimpy Kid 3 (rewatched because childhood memories)


----------



## LadyDestani

I finally got to watch Colette today! It's a movie I've been looking forward to for like 4 years, but I missed it in theaters back when it first came out and couldn't find it on any of my streaming services until recently.

Colette is one of my favorite authors and this movie covers her first marriage. She married young to a much older man so this was a very formative time for her. During the time period covered, she learns to write, begins to reject societal norms, and finds her voice.

I thought the movie was very well acted. I knew when I saw that Keira Knightley had been cast as Colette that she would be quite capable, but I liked the rest of the cast as well. I thought the subject matter was covered thoughtfully and respectfully. There are definitely aspects of Colette's life that could have been overly sensationalized, but in my opinion they were handled with care to represent her lifestyle as accurately as possible. It's been ages since I read her biography, but I didn't notice any glaring inaccuracies.

I'm really glad that I finally got a chance to watch the movie. I enjoyed it!


----------



## Nunnafinga

I saw _Free Guy_ recently.This movie was a lot of fun with all the video game references and some hilarious cameos.I rank it up there with my two all-time favorite video game themed movies _Wreck-It Ralph_ and _Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World._


----------



## xara

watched both _when harry met sally..._ and _liar liar_ on tv recently. i’m not usually a fan of rom-coms, but i really enjoyed _when harry met sally..._ and thought their dynamic was cute. i also loved _liar liar_ and thought it was the perfect mix of hilarious and heartwarming!


----------



## KittenNoir

I watched Crimson Peak while having a pizza party with my husband 

Edit: And our cat ( she didn't eat any pizza she just cuddled up with us)


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched Free Guy today. It was pretty fun. I enjoyed it.


----------



## vinnie

I recently watched Edward Scissorhands. Probably my favorite movie of all time.
The last one I watched in the theatre was Sing 2. I watched it with my lil bro and we both really enjoyed it. I thought it was a lot better than the first one.


----------



## xara

finished watching _external sunshine of the spotless mind_ on amazon prime a few hours ago. it was recommended to me by someone, so i was excited to watch it. it wasn’t like what i was expecting at all, but i enjoyed it! it was very odd at times with the memory erasure, faceless people, glitch effects and its whole concept, but it was also very entertaining! the part with kirsten dunst and tom wilkinson’s characters honestly shocked me lol.

also, kate winslet is gorgeous and looks _amazing_ with coloured hair.


----------



## Holla

I still haven't gone back to the theatre since 2019 but I definitely watch movies at home.

Most recently is was Princess Mononoke.


----------



## windloft

last movie in theatre ive seen was ... ratchet & clank i think? wwww

i recently watched _risky business _*!! *it was really good, though seeing tom cruise so young felt weird ... it wasn't anything i quite expected from what i've heard people talk about, but it was great nonetheless!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

*At home:* Wayne's World! Saw it for the first time a few days ago. It was alright!
*At theatres: *...my god I don't even remember. I haven't seen a movie in theatres in like.. 6+ years


----------



## BakaRina

At home: Final Fantasy VII Advent Children.
At theatres: Spiderman: No Way Home.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I saw _Chitty Chitty Bang Bang_ for the first time yesterday.I remember when I was a kid and this movie would be shown on regular TV nobody in my family wanted to watch it because they didn't like "stupid musicals".Now that I'm a geezer I can watch what I want and if I wanna see a stupid musical,that's what I'm gonna do.C.C.B.B. is actually a funny movie with some good songs,particularly "Doll On A Music Box" and the special effects aren't bad for a movie that was made 54 years ago.Also,any movie with a character named Truly Scrumptious has to be at least kind of good.It's hard to believe that Ian Fleming,the guy who wrote all of those James Bond novels also wrote the children's book Chitty Chitty Bang Bang on which this movie is based.But on second thought,the Chitty car has a lot of the same cool gadgets that 007's cars had in his movies so maybe it's not so weird.


----------



## xara

watched _a daughter’s nightmare_ on TV yesterday and it was... odd. like, it wasn’t _awful_, but it wasn’t good, either. both the acting and the script were a little iffy at times, but i’ve definitely watched worse movies.


Spoiler: spoilers



if anyone were to ever bring a breakfast tray to my house, i’d be calling the cops immediately.

if anyone ever told me that they took pictures of me at different angles so that they’d be able to find me easier in a crowd, i would once again be calling the cops immediately and certainly _not_ kissing him. emily osment and gregg sulkin’s characters were so weird for that.


----------



## KittenNoir

The last movie I saw was last night at cinema for "The Batman" on its opening day. It was so good I recommend to all the batman fans it was very dark and gothic and Robert did such a good job.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

KittenNoir said:


> The last movie I saw was last night at cinema for "The Batman" on its opening day. It was so good I recommend to all the batman fans it was very dark and gothic and Robert did such a good job.


I;m going to see it tomorrow at noon. Not asking to spoil, but is there any scenes that I should be warned about or pay closer attention to?


----------



## LuchaSloth

Rewatched 'Brother Where Art Thou' for the first time in a long while. Always a classic.


----------



## KittenNoir

Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> I;m going to see it tomorrow at noon. Not asking to spoil, but is there any scenes that I should be warned about or pay closer attention to?


No I just was so focused so I paid close attention to the whole movie haha but nothing to warn you about. Enjoy the movie


----------



## DaisyFan

Watched one of my favorite movies, _Grease _(1978).


----------



## CrazyMario64

I recently re-watched the Animal Crossing Movie (again) i cant remember the last time i went to a theater XD


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I watched a movie in French class called "Monsieur Lazhar". To be honest I don't really understand it (mostly because it's in another language that's not English), but I liked it anyway. I also found a description of it online.



Spoiler: Suicide Warning



An 11-year-old pupil discovers that one of the school teachers has just committed suicide. Bachir Lazhar arrives at the school to fill the tragic void and help the children cope with their loss.


----------



## KittenNoir

I re watched The Conjuring 3 it was dark and storming which was a perfect time to cuddle my little cat and watch it


----------



## Plume

I watched Licorice Pizza a few weeks ago and really liked it! It was honestly so fun. I watched Red Rocket last weekend and thought it was okay, though a bit long. I also saw Words Bubble Up Like Soda Pop and found it quite cute.


----------



## Midoriya

Saw The Batman.

I also liked the ending in this one, but the movie fell short a bit on transitions and storytelling, leaving the viewer to decipher what was going on.  Still, it stayed true to the original lore and seriousness of Batman, all along with an interesting villian to boot.  Would rate it 7/10.


----------



## peachycrossing9

Last movie I saw in a cinema was Spider-Man No Way Home, which I really enjoyed. 

Last movie I watched at home, was Moana. It's one of the all time favourite disney movies


----------



## Naekoya

The last movie I watched in theaters would be Spider-Man No Way Home  
at home: Howl's Moving Castle ​


----------



## xara

i watched _turning red_ on disney+ with my mom yesterday, and we both really enjoyed it! she was definitely more excited about it than i was lol, but it was such a sweet and funny movie and the visuals were beautiful. plus, it was set in toronto! overall, i liked it a lot and totally recommend it!


----------



## oliviaf

Weird Science. It came up as a suggestion on Netflix and I thought hey, there’s I movie haven’t seen in 20 years.
It hasn’t aged too badly.


----------



## Sophie23

Turning Red 
Beauty and the beast


----------



## deana

I watched Turning Red last night too! I thought it was super cute, I loved the early 2000s vibe.


----------



## SublimeDonut

cowboy bebop: knockin' on heaven's door
parallel mothers


----------



## xlisapisa

I just watched Turning Red, super cute movie!


----------



## xara

finally got to watch _spider-man: no way home_ for the first time yesterday!! i haven’t really cared for spider-man stuff since tobey maguire’s era, but i wanted to see this movie _so bad_ since i knew that he and willem dafoe (i love the green goblin lol) were returning. plus, i can never turn down an opportunity to see zendaya aha.

overall, i enjoyed the movie a lot! i thought the dynamic between peter (tom’s peter lol), mj and ned was pretty cute, and of course seeing tobey maguire’s gang back together was just *chefs kiss*. so happy i finally got to watch it! 


Spoiler: spoiler alert // further thoughts



• aunt may’s death made me emotional, and this was literally my only time seeing this version of her LOL. i probably should’ve seen it coming, but man.
• norman osborn really hurt me in this one. i wasn’t expecting him to be a confused, old man during the times where the goblin wasn’t controlling him, and the look on his face and the sadness in his voice when he brought up harry?? my heart hurts for him. i hate that he had to die again, and his last words made it even worse.
• if tobey’s peter had died, i would’ve rioted.
• i didn’t even really like andrew’s spider-man movies, but him catching mj and getting emotional afterwards?? ow.
• everyone forgetting who peter parker is was painful. they better fix that in the next movie or i s2g. 
• zendaya and tom are so cute BYE.


----------



## TurnipBell20

I watched Dirty Dancing yesterday. It’s been one of my favorites for a long time, but I hadn’t seen it in a couple of years. I really enjoyed watching it again!


----------



## mogyay

i watched the batman, i enjoyed it, it was definitely verging on too long. although it didn't feel as long as some other films i've seen of the same length. also it cool seeing shots of glasgow in it lol


----------



## TalviSyreni

Fast and Furious 9 (known as Fast 9)

It was just as bad as the last film with cheesy dialogue and stunts so ridiculous that I ended up laughing at as they unfold on screen, yet for some reason I can't to see the next one. I need to see how low this franchise is willing to truly go in order to keep me somewhat entertained for two or so hours.


----------



## fuzzybug

In theaters: Uncharted (so freaking good, Tom Holland could read a phone book and I would be interested) 
At home: The Adam Project (honestly way better than I anticipated, I'm not really a sci-fi fan but I couldn't look away)


----------



## Holla

Tarzan (the 1999 Disney one) I've seen it like a million times before but not since I was a kid. I definitely picked up on more things this time as an adult. Still love this movie.


----------



## Mr_Persona

2022 Batman
Only had one problem about the movie but the rest it was good


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Into The Wild. Well, only the first hour of it, at least. We're watching it in Ethics class.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Fresh!

Hulu original, I suppose. My brother's fiance suckered me into watching it because Sebastian Stan is in it. And he's been my favorite actor for years now... heh. Not a good movie for my paranoia, though. However, I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Beanz

dead poets society in english class, it  didn’t really have any educational value other than teaching that you should learn to think for yourself. it was a good movie.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Unstoppable (2010) it was such a great movie. From someone who loves trains this is a must watch!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

Turning Red, I LOVED IT, everything about it is just i love it


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Yesterday I watched Turning Red, and I loved it! :]


----------



## DaisyFan

_Turning Red _(2022)

I loved it! I didn’t know why, but some of the stuff I saw in the movie were nostalgic to me.


----------



## Alyx

The last movie I watched in full was Encanto. It was so good!


----------



## Alienfish

_Marianne and Juliane _(1981)

Really good stuff, watch it if you get the chance :3


----------



## TalviSyreni

Turning Red


----------



## VanitasFan26

Terminator 2: Judgement Day. Still really awesome!


----------



## DaisyFan

_Grease 2 _(1982)

I haven't seen this movie in a while, so I was happy to see it again.


----------



## absol

belle (2021)
the art was gorgeous but the story... wasn't that great


----------



## Plume

I watched two hours of Drive My Car. I'll probably finish the third hour this weekend.

I'm a fan of Haruki Murakami, but this felt...slow. I liked the main character's wife, but found the other characters less interesting. In the two hours I watched, there was barely any dialog.

edit: I also watched Bottle Rocket! It had me laughing at the end.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Disney Pixar "Cars"

It was a lot better than I remember as a kid. I'm not a car person but the movie sure was good.


----------



## Autumn247

Frozen (the Disney movie)


----------



## Mariah

I just saw Encanto at the theater. It was great!


----------



## Snowesque

_The Batman_ in theaters with my partner. Aesthetic wise I enjoyed it but conceptionally it may have improved. Also I got food poisoning from the popcorn and had to call-in to work because of it; never called into my current job before that ahaha.


----------



## Soigne

Encanto! I really liked it.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

SONIC 2. HOLY SH-----

dont you dare look if you hate spoilers 
*


Spoiler: spoiler vid










*
made me laugh my --- off, but there was this kid who's seat, squeaked, for the full 2 hours...kill me


----------



## VanitasFan26

101 Dalmatians (Live Action) it was better than I expected.


----------



## Mars Adept

Turning Red. I did not like it and I do not think it had a happy ending. Left me with more questions and frustration than answers.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched the Lego Batman movie at home today.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Spider-man: No Way Home. 

It was such an emotional film for so many reasons that I won't say incase anyone still hasn't seen it.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

At the theater it was The Batman. 

At home me and my aunt watched Mary Poppins and Mary Poppins Returns.


----------



## Newbiemayor

I saw morbius yesterday. I...do not recommend it.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Toy Story 2, Still one of the best Pixar movies!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

Newbiemayor said:


> I saw morbius yesterday. I...do not recommend it.


stop capping


----------



## Mariah

Close Encounters of the Third Kind in the theater. It was great!


----------



## TalviSyreni

Fresh.

I’m pretty sure it’s put me off red meat for a while but for a horror film it was really good.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I just watched _Captain Underpants: The First Epic Movie_. Of course I liked it because it's literally based off of one of my childhood book series. XP I also feel old because I was in the 4th grade when that movie was released. 0_0

And apparently there was gonna be a Dog Man movie too, but they announced that back in 2020 and no news so far. It makes sense though, because of the above-mentioned Captain Underpants movie. Regardless, if it's ever released, I'd love to watch it.


----------



## Alienfish

_Port of Shadows _(1938)

Very very good stuff. Also Jean Gabin was a hottie, damn.

(did the english title got lost in translation though lmao)


----------



## VanitasFan26

Cars 2 (2011)

Its not as bad as people were making it out to be at the time.


----------



## Tiffany

I just went to see Fantastic Beasts the Secrets of Dumbledore to today and it was fantastic!


----------



## Snowesque

_The Good, The Bad, The Ugly_ last weekend. I enjoyed it and so did my partner; always hard finding movies for them.


----------



## PacV

Cars. I never watch the film before (or at least never pay attention to it). Give it a chance tonight, so far good.

Maybe i'll watch Cars 2 and 3 after this one.


----------



## Halloqueen

After hearing about it for the first time a few years ago and wanting to watch it, I finally got to watch director Ken Russell's controversial 1971 film *The Devils* on Saturday night since they added it to the Shudder streaming service this month. Great movie. I wish I could see the whole, uncut version, but unfortunately it's been censored and some scenes have been omitted for decades outside of select screenings. Even still, glad to have finally watched it after all this time.


----------



## KittenNoir

I just finished watching the Adam Project on Netflix it was alright.


----------



## Franny

saw sonic 2 on saturday. it is definitely a kids movie. but, i had fun watching it.


----------



## tiffanistarr

I saw the new Fantastic Beasts movie Thursday night. I love magic so much, but i really miss johnny depp


----------



## xara

watched the_ bee movie_ the other day LOL. i mainly watched it because it was the only decent thing on tv at the time, and it was... certainly an experience . xjoxnxk it was whacky as hell, but i enjoyed it. though next time i watch it, i’ll make sure i’m stoned. 


Spoiler: the script is... something else lmao



“how about a suicide pact?”
“how would we do it?” 
“i sting you, you step on me.”
“but then you would just die twice.”

“i’m helping him sue the human race.”

“it’s not funny, my whole face could puff up.”
“make it one of your special skills.”
“knocking someone out is also a special skill.”

“are you her little... bedbug?”

“ya like jazz?”


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched The Batman at home on Monday. It honestly wasn't too bad. I wasn't expecting much so it exceeded my expectations.


----------



## BakaRina

At the movie theaters: Sonic 2
At home: Detective Pikachu


----------



## meo

Moonfall. Didn't care for it.


----------



## deana

Very way extremely late to the party, but Spider-Man: No Way Home was finally available to rent digitally and so I was able to rent and watch it at last! I think I probably would have enjoyed it more without having seen spoilers but that's what I get for waiting so long to see it


----------



## duckvely

watched seventeen the power of love: the movie with my mom yesterday!! saw it with screenx and it was a really cool and fun experience, felt like a concert


----------



## Alienfish

_The Rose_ (1979)

I mean... I knew they weren't allowed to do muh Janis Joplin but everything basically screamed mid-late 70s rather than late 60s. It was more Stevie Nicks/ABBA/random girl rocker if anything. It would probably had been better if they did an original story with Bette Midler if anything. Plus I'm not a big Nicks fan and I don't like ABBA so.. nah. Also the fact they didn't care to nail aesthetics bothered me too like, bruh that was not 69.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I randomly rewatched Dr Strange and Avengers: Infinity War at the weekend and now I want to rewatch Endgame. However because it's a three hour film it requires a late night weekend to thoroughly enjoy it so it'll have to wait until either Friday or Saturday.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Fifty Shades of Grey. It was okay....


----------



## Mariah

Turning Red. I needed something to watch on the way home from my brother’s stage crossing ceremony.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje

_Night Train To Terror. _This is an anthology/portmanteau horror film from 1985. God and Satan find themselves aboard a train as they discuss and debate the eternal fate of three individuals (oh, and of the silly band and dancers that are also on the train. "_Everybody's got something to do. Everybody but you!!!_" XD). The first story, "The Case Of Harry Billings" (taken from an unfinished film originally titled as _Scream Your Head Off_), is about a hardworking salesman who gets hypnotized by a group of sadistic doctors. He is then tasked with abducting women and taking them into the mental asylum (things quickly become grisly and graphic from this point onwards, so I'll refrain from giving any more details).

The second story is titled "The Case Of Gretta Connors" (AKA _Death Wish Club_/_Carnival Of Fools_), and is about an aspiring pianist who gets taken in by some wealthy creep while selling popcorn at the carnival (she isn't abducted though, she voluntarily goes with him due to his $$$$$). Gretta eventually gets together with someone else who likes her, so the creep (sorry, I forgot what his name was) becomes enraged and attempts to sabotage the couple by inviting them to participate in his deranged death-cult (there's an electric chair scene here with a Jimi Hendrix look-alike, which is kind of disturbing, but also kind of humorous). Compared to the previous story, this one isn't edited all that well, so it can get a tad confusing at times.

In the third and final story, "The Case Of Claire Hansen" (AKA _Cataclysm_), a devout Catholic surgeon finds herself in a spiritual battle against some demonic pretty boy who NEVER ages! She also happens to be married to an atheist author (whoa, wait a minute - what?). Out of all the stories here, this is the most interesting one. To wrap things up, _Night Train To Terror _is a trashy, low-budget horror film, but it's still entertaining enough (not recommended to minors though).


----------



## VanitasFan26

Finding Nemo

That movie made me feel emotional and made me care for my dad (even though he can be a pain sometimes)


----------



## Mariah

The Unbearable Weight of Massive Talent


----------



## Autumn247

Superman: Man of Steel


----------



## milktae

i watched doctor strange in the multiverse of madness last night!


----------



## TurnipBell20

I went to see Sonic 2 at the movie theaters yesterday. I just went because some friends asked me if I would come with them, but I actually enjoyed the movie. I am definitely going to watch Sonic 3 with the same group of friends when it comes out.


----------



## VanitasFan26

The Fox and The Hound. It was so emotional!


----------



## TurnipBell20

VanitasFan26 said:


> The Fox and The Hound. It was so emotional!


True, but the bear is creepy!


----------



## VanitasFan26

TurnipBell20 said:


> True, but the bear is creepy!


Yeah the bear is pretty scary.


----------



## petaltail

i watched edward scissorhands for the first time today!! i loved it so much, i feel like it would make for a great comfort movie lol


----------



## peachycrossing9

Watched The Incredibles for the first time in a while the other night. Such a classic.


----------



## NovariusHaze

No Way Home


----------



## BakaRina

Puella Magi Madoka Magica: Rebellion


----------



## xara

saw _doctor strange in the multiverse of madness_ in theatres with my mom last week! it was kinda an impulse decision to go see it, and i didn’t understand any of the cameos as the only other marvel shows and movies i’ve seen were _spider-man_ ones lol, but i still enjoyed it!! i honestly mainly wanted to see it for elizabeth olsen lmao, and she was spectacular. might give _wandavision_ a watch just to see more of her. <3 i saw a lot of my own grief and rage in her and it was just... wow.


Spoiler: SPOILERS



the illuminati being in one of the multiverses was, uh... a trip lmao.

wanda’s “what mouth?” scene ****ed me up so bad. i was like, “wdym “what mouth”, bestie?” LOL. 



also watched _absolute power_ on netflix with my mom when we got home, since apparently seeing just one movie with her wasn’t enough.  it didn’t seem like the type of movie i’d enjoy at first, and maybe it was because i was high lmao, but i actually enjoyed it! it was quite entertaining, and it even made me chuckle a couple times.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Dr Strange in the Multiverse of Madness.

It was well worth the wait just to watch my queen Wanda Maximoff in all her glory as the Scarlet Witch on the big screen.


----------



## Lady Timpani

xara said:


> saw _doctor strange in the multiverse of madness_ in theatres with my mom last week! it was kinda an impulse decision to go see it, and i didn’t understand any of the cameos as the only other marvel shows and movies i’ve seen were _spider-man_ ones lol, but i still enjoyed it!! i honestly mainly wanted to see it for elizabeth olsen lmao, and she was spectacular. might give _wandavision_ a watch just to see more of her. <3 i saw a lot of my own grief and rage in her and it was just... wow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> the illuminati being in one of the multiverses was, uh... a trip lmao.
> 
> wanda’s “what mouth?” scene ****ed me up so bad. i was like, “wdym “what mouth”, bestie?” LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> also watched _absolute power_ on netflix with my mom when we got home, since apparently seeing just one movie with her wasn’t enough.  it didn’t seem like the type of movie i’d enjoy at first, and maybe it was because i was high lmao, but i actually enjoyed it! it was quite entertaining, and it even made me chuckle a couple times.


I'm not a huge Marvel fan by any means, although I have seen a lot of the movies casually, but I've always been intrigued by Wanda, so I watched WandaVision. Definitely worth the watch imo, especially if you like sitcoms given the nature of the storyline.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I watched _The Gentlemen_,a British black comedy gangster movie from the director(Guy Ritchie) that also made Lock,Stock and Two Smoking Barrels,Snatch and RocknRolla.It's a fun and violent movie with a great cast including Matthew McConaughhey,Colin Farrell and Hugh Grant.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Just saw the The Matrix Resurrections (2021) 

I mean its okay for the most part and I did enjoy the action scenes.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Starship Troopers

Not a terrible movie, but the acting could have been better


----------



## BrokenSanity

Last movie I finished watching was Alien Vs. Predator (AVP)
I loved it but at the same time it felt like something was lacking and the movie didn't really turn out as I had hoped but I still might re-watch it sometime.


----------



## Chrysopal

Miss Potter. Beatrix Potter books.


----------



## MadisonBristol

The Naked Gun 2½: The Smell of Fear


----------



## ellarella

i saw peter jackson's braindead/dead alive (1992)

it was just as much fun as i remembered, though the final act could have used some trimming. the dinner scene is still one of the grossest things i've seen in a movie


----------



## Valzed

I rewatched Amy of Darkness last night (1992). It's the 3rd movie in the Evil Dead series by Sam Raimi starring Bruce Campbell. My (grown, over 18 year old) son and his friends are playing Evil Dead: The Game so he was interested in seeing the movies. We actually watched all 3 over the past few days - The Evil Dead, Evil Dead 2 and Army of Darkness. I love dark comedy. The Evil Dead was sort of one of the first movies of the genre. I actually saw Army of Darkness in a theater when it released. (Yes, I'm old.) 

Next we want to watch the series Ash Vs. Evil Dead. We ordered the disc and are waiting for it to arrive. NO SPOILERS, PLEASE.


----------



## AtomicNyx

[No Spoilers] Went to the local cinema to watch the newest Doctor Strange movie. Had a blast and a was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Plume

Everything Everywhere All at Once

I really wanted to like this because it had an endearing start and I liked the characters, but as it went on, it felt more and more disjointed and I got bored. A 2 hour and 19 minute long comedy is...excessive.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Okay I finally finished watching Slender Man and it really sucked as bad as the reviews and everyone says this movie does
if your looking for a good horror movie _do not _waste your time watching this, this is the worst horror movie I've ever seen


----------



## Belle T

I've been working my way through the film adaptations of John Grisham novels lately.  With the exception of _A Time to Kill_ (a film I can't wholeheartedly recommend if you're extremely squeamish, no matter how much I appreciated the story), most of them are very good but also a tad silly.  I'm having fun with them.  The last one I finished was _The Chamber, _which er... was not very good.  And now I'm currently watching _The Rainmaker_.  It has Danny DeVito in it, so it has no choice but to be good.


----------



## Chrysopal

In Theaters: Murder on the Orient Express
At Home: Ever After


----------



## TalviSyreni

After today it'll be Top Gun: Maverick


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Don't Look Up, we watched it in Ethics class. I did not like it, it's a comedy but I didn't really find it funny. Also, shoving a bunch of famous actors/actresses in (like Leonardo DiCaprio, Jennifer Lawrence, and Ariana Grande who's a famous singer) won't make the movie better. And I'm not sure why our teacher allowed us to watch a film that's rated R? I can't really blame the movie for that one, but my classmates went totally bonkers for every *** scene or any glimpse of nudity. It's the first movie I've seen with a bad ending, so I'll give it kudos for that.


----------



## Saylor

Paddington 2! I love that little bear


----------



## peachycrossing9

Went to see the new Top Gun movie on the weekend. It was really good. Would watch again!


----------



## TalviSyreni

Top Gun: Maverick

It was such a good film, the perfect blend of nostalgia and new stories to be told from such an iconic 80's film. Someone even turned up to the cinema in an aviator suit and sunglasses which just goes to show how much people have been craving a Top Gun sequel.


----------



## Mairmalade

Finally got around to watching _Sword of the Stranger. _Solid film for those interested in samurai. The adventure reminded me a bit of Dororo (a rambunctious child accompanied by a great swordsman).


----------



## Flicky

Toy Story 2 was on today. I've already got the DVD, but it's always nice to watch it when it comes on the TV. I miss the days when Pixar movies had outtakes...


----------



## LadyDestani

The Goonies. Despite being an '80s kid I had never seen the movie, so my husband and I watched it together today.


----------



## QueenCobra

White Chicks.


----------



## LadyDestani

Weekend at Bernie's. It's been an '80s movie weekend for me.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

One of my favorite movies of all time: Batman Forever!


----------



## Autumn247

Just went and saw Jurassic World: Dominion at the movie theater today


----------



## BrokenSanity

The last movie I watched was a movie called "They"


Spoiler



It was an LGBTQIA+ movie for pride month
It's about a 14-year old genderfluid teenager who uses they/them pronouns they are on puberty blockers because they are deciding if they want to transition or not
It's a really chill relaxing movie and I like how it took place with a culture quite different from my own so I got to see what life's like for different people


----------



## mogyay

everything everywhere all at once - i really enjoyed it, especially watching it completely blind without seeing any reviews/trailers. absolutely crazy weird but still really heart warming at the same time, defo one of the better films i've seen at the cinema recently


----------



## Han Solo

The new Jurassic World and it was horrible


----------



## Beanz

sonic 2 at home, it was good.


----------



## Belle T

Han Solo said:


> The new Jurassic World and it was horrible


In a perhaps masochistic sort of way, all the negativity I've been seeing surrounding this movie is making me extra excited (for lack of a better word) to see it.  I hope I can make it to the cinema sometime this week, else I'll just have to wait until it comes to streaming, I suppose.


----------



## slzzpz

The Godfather since the fiancé has never seen it. She said she enjoyed it!


----------



## Sophie23

The new Jurassic World and I thought it was very good


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched Sonic the Hedgehog 2 at home today.


----------



## Autumn247

The Amazing Spiderman, I had seen it several years ago but forgot most of it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2022



Sophie23 said:


> The new Jurassic World and I thought it was very good


Glad you liked it, I enjoyed it too


----------



## BakaRina

I watched Top Gun and it was a pretty good movie.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Die Hard... it was certainly a movie. Not my kind of movie, but I think I'd watch it again on Christmas!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

The Little Rascals, I watched it while I was sleeping over at my best friend's house. I've seen it a ton of times and will do it again.


----------



## skylofties

Multiverse of Madness in theaters! I saw it with a couple friends the day after it released and really enjoyed it


----------



## Soigne

i watched the second blair witch movie last night with a friend. it was awful, which is why it was great.


----------



## DaisyFan

_Legally Blonde _(2001)

I've seen it plenty of times. Got excited when it was on the list of movies to watch on an airplane.


----------



## Chrysopal

Cruella. It was amazing highly recommend it.


----------



## Mr_Persona

The second doctor strange movie. Saw it in theaters the first time a day early at night.


----------



## NovariusHaze

The Batman. It was meh.


----------



## Imbri

I honestly don't remember the last time I was in the theater. Definitely pre-plague.

I watched the Adam West _Batman_ last night. I love that it is utter camp and theater of the absurd, but it works because they play it straight.


----------



## BakaRina

Beavis And Butt-Head Do The Universe and Turning Red last night. Fantastic movies.


----------



## Ichiban

dunno why ctv movies has battle royale (2000) in its collection but i watched it for the first time this morning, really entertaining movie, its good but not as good as its made out to be. 3 stars


----------



## angiepie

In theaters: Bob's Burgers
Netflix last night: Hypnotic


----------



## NovariusHaze

Doctor Strange: Multiverse of Madness.

I heard it was bad but didn’t expect it to be that bad. It had good ideas and concepts but was poorly executed. The tone and cinematography reminded me too much of early 2000’s action/fantasy/horror TV shows, which I’m not a fan of and personally feels out of date. There was also a few scene that had no logic to it. Heck the whole movie could have not existed if characters acted logically. 

I will admit the CGI was fantastic and was surprisingly better than the practical effects in the the movie which came off very fake, so great job on those CGI artists.


----------



## Chrysopal

Taxi, wasn't as good as I remember.. still a hoot tho


----------



## TheDuke55

Spiderman No Way Home. It took a long time to get around to watching it with my sister, but I enjoyed it. It wasn't as good as I thought it'd be with everyone hyping it up, but it was overall still good. I enjoyed it for what it was, but prefer the first movie. Which is normally the case with sequels. Guardians of Galaxy 2 was one of the rare films that was just as good as the first (or so I thought so anyway)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Just watched Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness and dropped it with 40 minutes of the movie left. It was absolute garbage. I can't remember the last time I dropped a movie like that. The plot was terrible and the movie was given horror treatment which I hated. It blows my mind people rated it so high. I really do believe now people will rate anything with scary elements good even if the rest of it just sucks. I'm passionately angry because never before have I felt this way about a Marvel film. Nothing in those 40 minutes I missed could possibly redeem the movie. It makes me weary of watching the other recent Marvel films I'm behind on.


----------



## ellarella

i saw green room (2015), which was very good! the whole punk-band-trapped-in-n*zi-compound works well as a backdrop for a horror movie. the cast was great - i definitely need to see more macon blair movies. 

i also saw identity (2003). it wasn't very memorable, and i saw the twists and turns of the story coming a mile away. you can't win every time!


----------



## mouthrat

i watched most of sing 2 with my friend the other night. let me just tell you all, it was SO AWFUL. like, do not watch it. i already didn't like the first movie very much, but the sequel is just god awful.

the last movie i saw in the theater was top gun: maverick. it was SOOOOOOO good. oh my gosh. i fell asleep watching the original top gun and i didn't like it nearly as much as this one. i'd say you have to watch the original movie in order to understand the contents of this one, but you could also just quickly read a summary and you'd be good to go if you don't have the time. i would definitely recommend it though. ALSO, JENNIFER CONNELLY IS IN IT. i don't know whether she is a good or bad person, but she was sarah in the movie labyrinth that features david bowie!!! i love labyrinth so much, it's such a weird movie but david bowie is in it, and since i am a huge fan i automatically love it, so-

but yes, i have definitely discovered a new hatred for the sing franchise...


----------



## Nunnafinga

I recently watched _Gettysburg_(1993),a long and epic film about the Battle of Gettysburg during the American Civil War.From what I've read,this is one of the most historically accurate war films ever made.Real Civil War reenactors were used during the battle scenes using actual battle tactics of the era.Needless to say,the battle scenes are graphic and brutal.On the lighter side,this is a great movie for fake beards and mustaches.Some of them looked pretty realistic,some of them not so much.


----------



## themysterybidder

Back in 2000 when I was a teenager I went to see 'Meet the Parents'. I've never been back to the cinema since then. Maybe I'm in the minority but I much prefer to enjoy a movie at home.
Watched 'Hazzard in Hollywood' (2000) recently, not quite the same as the TV series without Boss Hogg and Uncle Jesse but still nice to see the characters again, especially Rosco!


----------



## Belle T

I just finished watching _Jurassic World: Dominion_.

I'm not entirely convinced that it was filmed under the guidance of a script written by human beings.


----------



## deana

I watched _Spirited Away_ for the first time recently! I really knew nothing about what to expect so I have to say I was caught a little off guard by it  there's some pretty weird stuff going on. Still was fun and I really enjoyed the art style.


----------



## Mairmalade

All of the Fast & Furious movies. I've seen them all countless times, but it's one of those series that I can't help but come back to every once in a while.


----------



## smug villager

Watched The Batman in theaters with friends when it came out. At home, last movie I've watched is El Camino with my boyfriend.


----------



## Croconaw

I watched Tamako Love Story a bit ago. I really liked it, honestly. They have the full length movie on YouTube. I’m not much of a movies person, so I don’t really watch them that often.


----------



## TheDuke55

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 447357
> I recently watched _Gettysburg_(1993),a long and epic film about the Battle of Gettysburg during the American Civil War.From what I've read,this is one of the most historically accurate war films ever made.Real Civil War reenactors were used during the battle scenes using actual battle tactics of the era.Needless to say,the battle scenes are graphic and brutal.On the lighter side,this is a great movie for fake beards and mustaches.Some of them looked pretty realistic,some of them not so much.


The first few minutes of Glory is really brutal. After Gettysburg came out, everyone wanted to be part of the reenactment scene. The events had such huge numbers the following Gettysburg event, only for it to drop considerably in numbers soon after. So many people probably still have their uniforms and gear they bought just for that one event collecting dust in their closet/basement/attic.

I used to do reenactments, but due to the pandemic they've been put on hiatus. By the time they organize them again, the numbers probably won't be there.

Movies like Gettysburg and Glory are great because of their accuracy. Whether through how the soldiers lived, the hardships they endured (why people see this time as romantic is weird) and or how the battles unfolded. A lot of times movies will just try to spice things up and or focus too much on some actor's pretty face and less on historical accuracy. I enjoy films like these due to the camaraderie they show with the soldiers and how they bonded due to these trying times.


----------



## Nunnafinga

TheDuke55 said:


> The first few minutes of Glory is really brutal. After Gettysburg came out, everyone wanted to be part of the reenactment scene. The events had such huge numbers the following Gettysburg event, only for it to drop considerably in numbers soon after. So many people probably still have their uniforms and gear they bought just for that one event collecting dust in their closet/basement/attic.
> 
> I used to do reenactments, but due to the pandemic they've been put on hiatus. By the time they organize them again, the numbers probably won't be there.
> 
> Movies like Gettysburg and Glory are great because of their accuracy. Whether through how the soldiers lived, the hardships they endured (why people see this time as romantic is weird) and or how the battles unfolded. A lot of times movies will just try to spice things up and or focus too much on some actor's pretty face and less on historical accuracy. I enjoy films like these due to the camaraderie they show with the soldiers and how they bonded due to these trying times.


I saw Glory in the theater at the time it was released and I liked it a lot.I was watching a YouTube channel where two historians were reviewing movies about the Civil War and both of them liked Glory even though they thought it had a few inaccuracies.I recently bought a copy of Gods and Generals.It was made by most of the same people who made Gettysburg but I remember that it got mixed reviews when it originally came out.Yeah,when a war film is accurate it really adds to the experience.I like it when they use the correct aircraft,tanks,etc. and when the soldiers speak their native languages.


----------



## slzzpz

Pulp Fiction. Up next is either Tombstone or 3:10 to Yuma (new one).


----------



## TalviSyreni

Thor: Love & Thunder

I saw it last Thursday (Thorsday ) and enjoyed it but I didn't love it in comparison to Ragnarok. However it was nice to watch a Marvel movie that didn't require watching something else from the same studio to fully understand what was going on etc.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched the original Die Hard movie at home. I had never seen it before, only one of the sequels a long time ago. It was a fun action movie, which was all I was expecting from it.


----------



## LadyDestani

And today I watched Spiderman: No Way Home.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I watched a fun slice of 80's sword and sorcery cheesecake,_The Beastmaster_(1982).I remember a lot of movies in the sword&sorcery/fantasy/magic genre were released in the 1980's and I'm pretty sure I went to see every one of them._The Beastmaster_ was one of my favorites because even though it was just as cheesy as any of those other movies,it had enough unique elements to set it apart from the rest of the lot..........and it had Tanya Roberts running around in a very tiny costume for most of the movie.


----------



## BakaRina

I watched The Quiet Place and it's second movie. It was okay, I suppose. 

Thor 4. The movie was great and enjoyed some parts of it.


----------



## Belle T

Just finished watching _The Batman_.  I'm kind of apathetic to comic book movies as a general rule, and I'm especially burnt out on this generation of nonstop superhero movies.  It's not that I don't like them, but I am not their core demographic.  And given my history with DC's past films, I fully expected to hate this.

But while it was clunky in some places, poorly paced in other places, and overloaded with exposition, I'm actually pleasantly surprised at how much I enjoyed it.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I saw _Beavis and Butt-head Do The Universe_.If you've seen _Beavis and Butt-head Do America_ then you've seen this before but this time it's in outer space.I still laughed my head off.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched the first Police Academy movie. I've seen plenty of clips from the series, but never watched any of the movies from beginning to end. It could never be remade today, but it was fun.


----------



## Guero101

AVENGERS: AGE OF ULTRON


----------



## Nunnafinga

I watched _Lightyear_ a couple of days ago.I liked the characters,the basic story and the animation but there seemed to be a lot of filler.There was a lot of that "We solved one problem but now since another character messed up we have another problem" stuff and it was rather repetitive.However,I think there's enough ingredients here for a decent movie series so hopefully the next one(if there's gonna be a next one)will be up to Pixar's usual standards.


----------



## allainah

In theatres I can't remember it's been sooooo long, hopefully I can go soon tho!

At home I re-watched Misery with my bf <3


----------



## Belle T

I just finished the movie _Togo_.  It's surprisingly pretty good!


----------



## Autumn247

I'm currently re-watching The Hobbit trilogy, after that I'll re-watch the Lord of The Rings Trilogy


----------



## ~Kilza~

I watched *El Camino: A Breaking Bad Movie* recently. Pretty good, it was nice to find out what happened to Jesse after the end of Breaking Bad.


----------



## Flicky

The Call of the Wild (2020). I thought it was a pretty good, family-friendly retelling of the story. The CGI didn't bother me.


----------



## WhiteLily210

I watched the Minions: Rise of Gru.

I decided to wear a bowtie with my clothing to be a gentleminion (don't worry I didn't vandalize anything, just wore the tie)


----------



## TalviSyreni

The Gray Man

It was a whole load of nothing in terms of storytelling and character development that was washed over with some fancy stunts to make the film more appealing especially for Ryan Gosling fans.


----------



## apeisland

In cinemas I don't even remember  

At home, I think it was Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness. It was a while ago but I don't really watch a lot movies, I prefer picking a series and turning it into my confort show for some time.


----------



## imorileo

Oof, I haven't been to theatres since lockdown.. (｡Ó﹏Ò｡) I'm not exactly sure what the last movie I saw in theatres is. 
At home, I recently watched that 2010 Russell Crowe movie– The Next Three Days. It was okay I guess!


----------



## Sophie23

I saw Thor: Love and Thunder today


----------



## tarepanda3ame

I watched 'Easter Sunday' with my family a couple of weekends back to support Filipino/Asian representation in movies.


----------



## Belle T

I watched _The Secret of Nimh _last night for the first time in many years last night.  Still quite a splendid film, absolutely one of--if not the best--film from Don Bluth.  I quite like it.

And because I had _just _enough time to watch it before I had to wake up... before I had to wake up from not sleeping... er, ahem, anyway, since I had time, I also watched _Philadelphia _per recommendation from a friend.  It has its share of problems, but it was a deeply emotional ride.  Quite liked it.


----------



## LuchaSloth

My friend made me watch the original Top Gun from 1986.

I hated it SO much. 

Somehow, I just knew that I had no interest in this movie...so I never watched it. She was like "You need to watch the classic so we can watch the new one"...and I was like "I don't want to watch either of them." She won in the end. But that was torture. Lol.

I just don't like Tom Cruise. His character in the movie was every bit as insufferable as I expected. The pace of the movie was slow. The music was repetitive. The story was almost non-existent. I didn't think the scenes with the actual jets were even that entertaining. It was such a chore to watch.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I saw _Midnight Madness_,a silly movie from 1980 about five teams of college aged kids that go on a kind of scavenger hunt called The Great Allnighter.The very first time I saw it I thought it was going to be one of those typical stupid 80's teen movies but it's actually pretty funny....and only a bit stupid.The cast features some actors that were fairly well known at the time and some that would go on to be famous.That is a very young Michael J. Fox on the DVD cover.David Naughton would go on to make _An American Werewolf In London_ and Stephen Furst had been in _Animal House_ a couple of years earlier and would star in the sci-fi series _Babylon 5 _years later.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Mulan. I can't believe I've never seen that movie when I was younger, considering that I watched a lot of Disney back then. Anyway, I really liked it.


----------



## LadyDestani

A week or two ago I watched Krull at home. It's a 1983 fantasy movie. Nothing spectacular but it was fun and it featured a much younger Liam Neeson in a supporting role.


----------



## pottercrossing

In theatres: Encanto (its almost been a year holy crap)
At home: Hamilton (for like the millionth time lol)


----------



## Plume

I watched Nope. It was really good!


----------



## ellarella

the last movie i saw was bronson, which was surprisingly average. i was hoping for a better movie, but i didn't really find the story or characters very compelling or interesting. but tom hardy did good, at least!


----------



## Soigne

Men. 

It was pretty good.


----------



## dizzy bone

kung fu hustle... it gets better every time i watch it lol.


----------



## slzzpz

Idiocracy for the first time. It was actually really good!


----------



## vinnie

I watched Elvis for the first time last week in the theatre. Honestly, that and Top Gun are the best movies that have come out this year so far, imo. The soundtrack (minus a few songs) is so well made and the covers of his songs were so good. I cried a few times, I will admit. It captured his life and all he went through so well.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Hocus Pocus 2


----------



## ellarella

i saw x: the man with the x-ray eyes, mostly because i seem to remember reading it was one of mark e. smith's favorite movies

it was alright. it felt like a the twilight zone episode made 30 minutes longer, which probably speaks more to how good the twilight zone was


----------



## Mairmalade

Also just watched Hocus Pocus 2 - pleasantly surprised. My partner and I both went in with the initial thought of "I hope they don't pull a Space Jam 2," and they didn't. 

A few scenes/gags felt forced but overall it kept up with the charm of the first. A few genuinely funny moments as well such as when the Roomba vacuums one of the sisters used as a broom zoomed over to help clean up the salt barrier they were trapped in.


----------



## Soigne

Hocus Pocus and Hocus Pocus 2. I hadn't seen the original (somehow) but I knew the second one just came out, so I decided to watch both. I really liked them both!


----------



## Sophie23

Soigne said:


> Hocus Pocus and Hocus Pocus 2. I hadn't seen the original (somehow) but I knew the second one just came out, so I decided to watch both. I really liked them both!


Is Hocus Pocus 2 any good? I’ve only ever seen the first one 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 3, 2022



TalviSyreni said:


> Hocus Pocus 2


Was it good?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 3, 2022



Mairmalade said:


> Also just watched Hocus Pocus 2 - pleasantly surprised. My partner and I both went in with the initial thought of "I hope they don't pull a Space Jam 2," and they didn't.
> 
> A few scenes/gags felt forced but overall it kept up with the charm of the first. A few genuinely funny moments as well such as when the Roomba vacuums one of the sisters used as a broom zoomed over to help clean up the salt barrier they were trapped in.


Was Hocus Pocus 2 Good?


----------



## Autumn247

Also just watched the original Hocus Pocus the other day for the first time, I really enjoyed it and am unsure how I've gone this long without seeing it   I'm looking forward to watching the 2nd one at some point


----------



## Halloqueen

On Saturday, I started my month-long horror movie marathon throughout October that I do every year. 

The first thing I watched was director Mario Bava's 1974 movie *Lisa and the Devil*. I didn't plan out what to start with, so just browsed the Shudder app and picked something. I've watched a number of other Mario Bava movies and have enjoyed them, so figured I'd give it a shot. Public opinion seemed mixed on it when I looked around the Internet before watching, some people seem to like it for visuals and such and others just don't care for it much. I'm more in the latter camp. Nothing about it really hooked me.

On Sunday, I watched director Roger Spottiswoode's 1980 slasher movie *Terror Train*, starring Jamie Lee Curtis, for the first time. Much better. Fun gimmick, nice costumes, I liked it.

Finally, earlier tonight I watched director Emilio Miraglia's 1972 giallo film *The Red Queen Kills Seven Times*, also for the first time. Pretty good.


----------



## DaisyFan

_Hocus Pocus 2_

Not bad, the movie was good.


----------



## Halloqueen

The October horror movie marathon continues.

Tuesday's movie was *Hatching*, a Finnish body horror movie that came out earlier this year from director Hanna Bergholm. Saw mention of it from some folks I follow and they seemed to like it so I gave it a shot. Good movie.

Wednesday's movie was a rewatch of director John Carpenter's classic 1983 adaptation of Stephen King's *Christine*.

Thursday was a first time viewing, director Mark Rosman's 1982 slasher *The House on Sorority Row*. Another one of those things I just decided to pick from the Shudder catalog. It was all right. Some weak elements, but it was serviceable enough. 

And that brings us to Friday/yesterday now. After hearing about the new Hellraiser reboot that just released on Hulu, and that it was apparently good, I decided to have a double feature day. First was a rewatch of Clive Barker's original *Hellraiser* from 1987, then I moved on to the 2022 reboot from director David Bruckner.  I enjoyed it. The reboot does its own thing and, while I wasn't feeling it at first, I got into it as it kept going and I like it overall.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched the DC League of Super-Pets and I liked it more than I thought I would. All of the characters were fun and Ace's story even me cry.


----------



## Sophie23

I watched Pokemon secrets of the Jungle last night on Netflix - it was good!


----------



## Halloqueen

On Saturday night, since it was the first night of the full moon this month, I decided to do my yearly rewatches of a pair of classic werewolf movies from the year 1981: *The Howling* (directed by Joe Dante) and *An American Werewolf in London* (directed by John Landis). 

On Sunday night I chose to revisit the original 1981 *The Evil Dead* and 1987's *Evil Dead II: Dead by Dawn* from director Sam Raimi. 

Finally, yesterday night I finished Sam Raimi's Evil Dead movie trilogy with a revisit of 1992 *Army of Darkness* and followed it with a revisit of director Robert Hiltzik's 1983 slasher *Sleepaway Camp*.


----------



## magicaldonkey

a little while ago i watched the second sonic movie at the cinema with my padre. was super rad, knuckles melted my heart


----------



## Legend Of Cats

Halloween Kills, we love watching scary  movies + October


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Romeo and Juliet (the one from 1996). We watched it in drama class and I do not like this movie at all.


----------



## TalviSyreni

The 355.

It was Mission Impossible and James Bond rolled into one except it was all about female spies getting the work done instead. I wouldn't call it a groundbreaking film but it was entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## Halloqueen

Following the camping setting from Sleepaway Camp from the previous post I made, I decided to revisit the Friday the 13th series this past week.

Tuesday was the original 1980 *Friday the 13th* and *Friday the 13th: Part 2*. 

Wednesday was *Friday the 13th III: 3D* and *Friday the 13th Part IV: The Final Chapter*.

Thursday was *Friday the 13th V: A New Beginning* and *Friday the 13th Part VI: Jason Lives*.

Those are the only movies in the franchise that I enjoy, so I stop at VI instead of continuing on with the rest.

---

That brings us to tonight.

I revisited director Stan Winston's 1988 movie *Pumpkinhead* and also finally checked out director James Wan's *Malignant* from last year. There were little things here and there that I didn't like, but I enjoyed it.

Also decided, what the heck, had enough time before bed and watched *Halloween Ends* since it released in theaters and on Peacock today. It seems divisive from what I've seen, and I can see why. I'm mixed, maybe leaning positive albeit with some gripes. There's still some Halloween Kills-esque dialogue and behavior that's like, people don't talk and wouldn't act like this, but thankfully a lot less of it. There are fun bits; saw some people saying they saw some Christine elements in it, and I could see that as well as some Heathers, but this was pretty inept in comparison to those. Ultimately didn't hate it, but I didn't love it either. It was okay.


----------



## VioletUV

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty

It's another rewatch, but it's my comfort movie.


----------



## LadyDestani

I saw Black Adam in theaters last night. It was pretty good. I liked it.


----------



## milktae

i watched call me by your name a few days ago n i really enjoyed it


----------



## magicaldonkey

watched the stranger on netflix - was really good !
not one's usual film genre as a fun fact


----------



## Sophie23

The school for good and evil on Netflix


----------



## Halloqueen

The October horror movie marathon marches on, approaching its end.

Saturday night was sort of themed around vengeful spirits. First was a revisit of director Nobuhiko Obayashi's 1977 movie _House_, otherwise known as _Hausu_. Followed it up with revisits of Wes Craven's original 1984 _A Nightmare on Elm Street_ and Chuck Russel's 1987 _A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors._

Tonight was themed around creatures from space. First was a revisit of Fred Drekker's 1986 movie _Night of the Creeps_, followed by a revisit of the Chiodo Brothers' 1988 movie _Killer Klowns from Outer Space_.

The week preceding that was mostly rewatches. The first part of the week was revisiting Dario Argento movies, particularly the original 1977 _Suspiria_, its 1980 sequel _Inferno_, as well as _Phenomena_ from 1985. Followed those with _Demons_ and _Demons II_ from Lamberto Bava. Friday was John Carpenter's films _Prince of Darkness_ and _In The Mouth of Madness_ (1987 and 1994 respectively), as well as Joel Schumacher's 1987 vampire movie _The Lost Boys_.  I did see something new though; last Sunday I revisited Bernard Rose's original 1992 version of _Candyman_ and followed it up with Nia DaCosta's _Candyman_ reboot from last year. I've seen the original numerous times throughout the years and love it, and I mostly loved the reboot too.


----------



## Dim

LadyDestani said:


> I saw Black Adam in theaters last night. It was pretty good. I liked it.


Saw it just now. I enjoyed it myself.


----------



## Halloqueen

Monday's theme was mad science, so I revisited: director Stuart Gordon's 1985 movie _Re-Animator_, David Cronenberg's 1986 version of _The Fly_, and Chuck Russel's 1988 remake of _The Blob_. 

Tuesday's theme was terrifying tales, so I revisited two anthology movies: Mario Bava's 1963 movie _Black Sabbath_ and George A. Romero's 1982 movie _Creepshow_.

Wednesday's theme was the walking dead, so I revisited: Lucio Fulci's 1979 _Zombi 2_ (otherwise known simply as _Zombie_ in the US or _Zombie Flesh Eaters_ in the UK), director Amando de Ossorio's 1972 movie _Tombs of the Blind Dead_, and director George A. Romero's original 1968 _Night of the Living Dead_. 

Thursday's theme was houses of horror, so I revisited: Tobe Hooper's 1981 movie _The Funhouse_, followed by Rob Zombie's 2003 movie _House of 1000 Corpses_.

Today (Friday) I was too busy with the first round entry of the Deathly Designs event for TBT's Halloween festivities, so I only saw one thing. I watched directors Scott Beck and Bryan Woods' 2019 movie _Haunt_ for the first time. It sort of followed Thursday's theme since the film mostly takes place in a haunted house attraction. There are a couple things I didn't like about it but for the most part I enjoyed it. It's a fun, watch for the Halloween season and I'm glad I checked it out.


----------



## Autumn247

About halfway through Fright Night (2011)


----------



## tadpolecowboy

Wendell & Wild! I really loved it.


----------



## Halloqueen

Tonight I revisited director Mary Lambert's original 1989 adaptation of Stephen King's _Pet Sematary_, then followed it up with revisits of director Don Coscarelli's 1979 movie _Phantasm_ and its 1988 sequel _Phantasm II_.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Been slowly re-watching the Lord of the Rings: Extended Edition... we are on the final movie.. with three hours left


----------



## TalviSyreni

The School for Good and Evil.

Not a bad film but it definitely had room for improvement and the last scene of the movie was ruined with the wrong song choice (no offence to Sam Ryder) which sadly made the last scene laughable in a tender moment between friends.


----------



## magicaldonkey

watched kingsman: secret service last night, it was pretty cool in parts !
colin firth in 2014?? sheesh-

i also need to watch the rest of 'portrait of a lady on fire'


----------



## TheDuke55

I watched the newest Ghostbuster movie a few weekends ago. I think. My days have been a bit of blur due to how much I've been working. Anyway it was a really great movie and a good homage to the original. Unlike the 2016 version.



Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Been slowly re-watching the Lord of the Rings: Extended Edition... we are on the final movie.. with three hours left


Well you have enough time to enjoy second breakfast, right?...Right?


----------



## Sharksheep

I just watched Everything Everywhere All at Once today. It's a great movie and I highly recommend it if you haven't seen it yet. I remember not thinking much of it when I saw the trailer but it's a movie I would be happy to watch again.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Today...'Jurassic World Dominion'. (It was terrible).

I also watched 'All Quiet on the Western Front' yesterday (which was great).


----------



## angelcat621

I finally got around to watching Minority Report on a DVD that I got very cheaply at the flea market. A surprisingly touching though somewhat predictable experience. Love the idea of Pre-Cogs but not how they were treated as inhuman through most of it. The movie did raise a lot of good points about free will and predetermination. Well worth a dollar to see.


----------



## Franny

Rocky Horror Picture Show. Tis the season. I've seen this movie probably 100+ times since my childhood. It's my sister's favorite.


----------



## Plume

Terrifier 2. It was pretty gross, definitely one of the better slasher movies I've watched.


----------



## Alienfish

_Suspiria _(1977)

(sorry @dizzy bone i'm like 40 years late to this one lol)

really good stuff! though freiburg is pronounced "frajburg" not "freeburg" lol


----------



## Halloqueen

Last Sunday night was the original 1933 Universal Pictures version of _The Invisible Man_ directed by James Whale, as well as the original 1941 version of _The Wolf Man_, also from Universal Pictures and directed by George Waggner. Followed them up with the 1959 Hammer Studios version of _The Mummy_ from director Terence Fisher. Went with the Hammer version of The Mummy since, while I do love the original Universal version starring Boris Karloff, I also love the Hammer version and I was more in the mood for the slow shambler sort of mummy rather than the more cunning version in the 1932 original.

Monday was an all-day affair, as it is every Halloween.
- Dracula (1931, director Tod Browning)
- _Frankenstein_ (1931, director James Whale)
- _Bride of Frankenstein_ (1935, director James Whale)
- _Son of Frankenstein _(1939, director Rowland V. Lee)
- _The Monster Squad _(1987, director Fred Drekker)
- _Halloween _(1978, director John Carpenter)
- _Trick 'r Treat _(2007, director Michael Dougherty)
- _Night of the Demons _(1988, director Kevin S. Tenney)
- _The Return of the Living Dead _(1985, director Dan O'Bannon)
- _Halloween III: Season of the Witch _(1982, director Tommy Lee Wallace)

Finally, on Tuesday I watched the original 1978 version of _Dawn of the Dead_ and on Wednesday I watched the original 1985 version of _Day of the Dead_, both from director George A. Romero. Over the past number of years, I've made it a tradition to watch those movies to coincide with Día de los Muertos; they're zombie movies and have nothing to do with the holiday, I just figured I _have to_ watch Day of the Dead on the actual Day of the Dead, you know? 

And so my annual month-long horror movie marathon ended. I return to only watching movies sporadically throughout the year. Might not watch anything until Christmastime, aside from whatever _The Last Drive-In with Joe Bob Briggs_ special they do for Thanksgiving on the Shudder streaming app this month.


----------



## Milleram

The last movie I saw in theatres was the latest movie in the Halloween franchise. I was pretty disappointed. I don't feel like it ended off that particular trilogy very well. Also, I just finished watching the original Carrie a few minutes ago. I thought it was way better than the remake.


----------



## KittenNoir

I saw the movie the Barbarian the other day..... it was interesting there was parts I was kind of laughing out loud in the cinema kind of like what the heck am I watching?????

There was also a few others in the cinema really confused...


----------



## Belle T

The 1990 Dick Tracy film.  It's been on my list to watch for years, so I don't know why I'm only now getting around to it.

The narrative is a tad uneven in places, but even so the movie exudes so much style, charisma, and all around fun that it more than makes up for its shortcomings.  I'm glad I finally watched it.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Enola Holmes 2.

Not a bad film that kept me entertained from start to finish plus Henry Cavil plays Sherlock Holmes really well, however it was a tad long with the time stamp coming in at over two hours long.


----------



## Firesquids

Wendell and Wild

I absolutely loved the art style, the stop motion animation, and the message. Unfortunately the plot felt muddled and the ending wasn't a great payoff imo.


----------



## Giddy

Got 'The Black Phone' on DVD, so watched that at home~ 
Really enjoyed it, and luckily my mum didn't try fastforwarding stuff she didn't like.


----------



## LadyDestani

Yesterday I watched See How They Run at home. It was a fun, quirky take on Agatha Christie's classic The Mousetrap. Very good movie.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I kept seeing promos on Paramount Plus for a movie called _Honor Society_ and it looked like it could be like one of those semi-cool 80's high school comedies.It's about a girl named Honor(perhaps a tribute to the late British actress Honor Blackman who played Puddy Tat(as close as I can get to her real name) Galore in the James Bond movie _Goldfinger_) who desperately wants to attend Harvard and manipulates the people around her to get what she wants.This movie is kind of a mash-up of _Ferris Bueller's Day Off_ and _Clueless_ but it's not a direct rip-off of either one of those films.I thought it was really funny and it's about time Paramount aired something interesting besides Star Trek.


----------



## TeddyBearHamster

Squirtle Squad said:


> Either in theaters or at home?
> 
> *In theaters:* The Maze Runner
> *At home:* Carrie (2013)


*In theaters: *Bobs Burgers Movie

*At Home: *Wendell and Wild

Both really good and highly recommend


----------



## magicaldonkey

i finished watching 'portrait of a lady on fire' yesterday after like a week or so from when i started watching hehe


----------



## Belle T

This isn't a movie per se, but last night I watched _Mickey's Christmas Carol _and it's really cute.  I miss Alan Young so much.


----------



## vinnie

My younger brother made me watch Alvin and The Chipmunks: Road Chip with him. Definitely not as iconic as the first one.


----------



## deana

I watched Enola Holmes 2 last night and found it pretty enjoyable! I think they handled things decently giving Sherlock a bigger part without turning it in to a "Sherlock movie" if that makes sense and I enjoyed the ending where they revealed Sherlock's classical nemesis Moriarty as a woman, love it!


----------



## xara

i’ve seen a few movies since i last posted in here, but the most recent 2 are _causeway_ and selena gomez’s _my mind and me_ documentary (does this count? lol) on apple tv+. i honestly knew nothing about _causeway_ going into it except that jennifer lawrence is in it (and that was good enough for me ), and while it wasn’t entirely what i expected + i thought the ending was a little abrupt, i enjoyed it! jennifer slayed like always, and brian tyree henry was excellent as well. 

selena’s documentary was good. i normally don’t watch celebrity documentaries unless it’s about one who passed, but selena was a huge part of my childhood and something compelled me to watch this one. i know she wants to be more than a disney kid (and she is), but i honestly think i got most of my personality from alex russo lol. it was nice getting to know more about her — i had no idea she’d been struggling with her mental health so much over the last couple years. i hope she continues to do good.


----------



## Franny

Watched a HORRIBLE movie last night called Eight Crazy Nights. NOT appropriate for anyone under 18, it's not even appropriate for adults. It's absolutely terrible, and I can't believe this is the only Hanukkah movie people know of.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I watched _Coraline_ the other day since I'm doing a presentation in English class about it. Last time I watched it was years ago, so it was really nice to see it again! 

Similarly, I'm currently watching a movie in French class called _Starbuck_. Even if it's only PG-13 I still don't think it's very appropriate, especially the beginning. ; ;


----------



## vinnie

Watched Hereditary last night. Super freaky, and psychological. It freaked me out lol. I feel bad for the little girl, though.


----------



## honeyaura

My boyfriend had me to watch Texas Chainsaw (2013) last night lol. I’m not one for horror movies, he may be the only person who can convince me to watch one.


----------



## vinnie

Watched all the Final Destination movies yesterday—the first and second ones were awesome. The accidents in the beginning were so well made and the stunts were made very nicely. However, the last 2 really disappointed. All the CGI instead of practical stunts didn't look as good in my opinion.


----------



## tbro13

I watched Don't Worry Darling this weekend. I loved it, it was very engaging and the ending was unexpected to me. I also thought the cast was incredible!


----------



## Alienfish

_Merry Christmas Mr. Lawrence_

Yep that one. It's a bit sad that one perspective/scene with Bowie kissing Sakamoto on the cheeks is overshadowing a great drama, it's definitely way more than that, and definitely an Oshima film if anything. Would be cool to see some more reviews covering other stuff. (I mean it's not a bad thing having a queer perspective, but it's not the reason it interested me at least. Nagisa Oshima is one of my favourite directors and this one in particular deserves other attention imo).

Not really an 80s music/Sakamoto fan so the music was more out of place if anything, though I do like Bowie and Conti was great too. And Yuya Uchida is a pleasure.


----------



## Fishstiklvr

The last movie I've seen was words bubble up like soda pop (well, at home), I've watched it before when it came out but decided to rewatch it last week, can't believe it's been out for over a year now! it's one of my favorite movies ^^


----------



## Belle T

I've been In desperate need for comfort movies lately.  Here are a few that I've watched this week.  They're all very different but these movies tend to put me in good spirits no matter how many times I watch them.

*Carol (2015):* You wouldn't expect this to be a comfort watch considering its themes and story bests, but the dialogue, the editing, the setting, all of it is just so masterfully crafted.  And despite some heartwrenching plot developments, the relatively hopeful ending makes it worth it.

*Jurassic Park (1993):* Pure escapism.  The characters, the special effects, it all fills me with such nostalgia.  It's dated in places, but in a manner that has only enhanced its charm.  I can still remember a time when those dinosaurs looked so real that I had to ask my parents how they filmed them.  Now I can see a lot of the cracks in the movie's presentation, but at the time, it looked so real.

*A Goofy Movie (1995):* Speaking of nostalgia, this movie has never failed to make me smile.  It may not have been loved in its time, but I'm happy to see it's developed such a cult following now.  Powerline for life!


----------



## magicaldonkey

watched the king's speech the other day!! was pretty groovy

more recently, watched a film called boiling point on netflix. i thought it was alright but like not mind-blowing / noggin-exploding or anything tbh-


----------



## vinnie

I just finished watching Where the Crawdads Sing. I'm currently bawling my eyes out  The book is definitely better, but the movie was great nonetheless.


----------



## Franny

I just watched Interstellar last night.


----------



## redpandness

Last movie I watched or last movie I finished?

Most recently I watched like 15 minutes of Words Bubble Up Like Soda Pop but then gave up.
The last movie I actually finished was the nightmare before Christmas, I watched it twice on the same day at my school. I love that movie.


----------



## xara

_watched disenchanted_ on disney+! _enchanted_ holds a lot of nostalgia for me and was a big part of my childhood, and i was so excited when a sequel was announced! i’ve been looking forward to this ever since the 1st trailer dropped. 

i enjoyed it! i won’t say too much to avoid spoiling anything, but i thought it was a really pretty movie! the whole aesthetic was absolutely beautiful, and it really brought back the magical vibes that the first movie had. almost felt like i was a kid again haha. i love that most of the original main cast returned as well! kinda bummed that pip wasn’t voiced by kevin lima/jeff bennett again, but griffin newman did good! also wasn’t a big fan of most of the songs, but maybe that’s just because i’m older now and don’t really like musicals anymore haha.

also also, amy adams was _gorgeous_! her and james marsden really didn’t age at all.


----------



## Valzed

My family & I watched Hocus Pocus 2 and Halloween Ends on Halloween. We all loved HP2. Halloween Ends was a little meh for us, tbh. We're all really big horror & slasher film fans. We've all seen all of the Halloween movies (not the Rob Zombie versions though) so we felt we had to see Halloween Ends. I'd rather watch the original Halloween or Hocus Pocus 2 again though.


----------



## oath2order

deana said:


> I watched Enola Holmes 2 last night and found it pretty enjoyable! I think they handled things decently giving Sherlock a bigger part without turning it in to a "Sherlock movie" if that makes sense and I enjoyed the ending where they revealed Sherlock's classical nemesis Moriarty as a woman, love it!



Great movie! Solid sequel, did not fall too far into sequelitis.


----------



## DaisyFan

Two movies I watched:

_The Wizard of Oz _(1939), classic and one of my favorite movies.

_Charlie and the Chocolate Factory _(2005), I liked the 1971 version better, but this movie was great.


----------



## Seastar

I watched Disenchanted on Disney+. I enjoyed it! I saw the first one, Enchanted, a _long _time ago.


----------



## vinnie

I watched Sweeny Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street. It is definitely one of my new favorite movies. Honestly, anything with Johnny Depp is a great movie.


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched Don't Worry Darling today and I have mixed feelings about it. I liked the concept even though I have seen similar movies before and had a feeling of what to expect. It was well acted and the visuals were stunning.



Spoiler: Ending spoilers



However, it left too many unanswered questions. I'm fine with open endings and the fact that it ends with a black screen and Alice gasping as she presumably wakes up in the real world works for the movie. But what was the deal with Frank's wife at the end? Her suddenly turning on him and saying it's her turn now? That hints at some deeper side story between her and Frank that we never saw, making it feel completely out of place. Also, what about the plane that Alice saw? Was it her imagination? Something planted in the simulation to purposely lure her to headquarters? There were things like this that just didn't make sense when I stopped to think about them.



Overall, not a bad movie when taken at face value, but when I started thinking about it too much the plot unraveled.


----------



## LunarMako

I won't count the ones I have put on as just background noise that I have watched before. 

The last movie I seen in theaters was "Halloween Ends". 
The last movie I seen at home, which was on Netflix was "Falling for Christmas".


----------



## Nunnafinga

I watched the original _Miracle On 34th Street _from 1947 in classic black and white(there's also a colorized version).This is one of my favorite Christmas movies and I think it's held up really well over the years.Edmund Gwenn won an Academy Award and a Golden Globe for is portrayal of Kris Kringle in this movie.


----------



## Belle T

I rewatched Disney's Aladdin and its two sequel films for the 30th anniversary, and it's still a very good film, one of Disney's absolute best.  Even the sequels--while nowhere near as good as the first film--are fine for what they are, which is more than I can say about the multitude of _other _direct-to-video Disney sequels.  I would go so far as to argue that if Disney had put more money and time into The King of Thieves, it would have been worthy of a theatrical release.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^ Aladdin is (and was, when I was a kid) one of my favorite Disney movies, and I wasn't a big fan of Return of Jafar but I remember watching King of Thieves quite a bit. I could tell even back then that it was a much lower budget movie than the original but for what it is it's still quite fun to watch.


last movie I watched was National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, watched it a few days ago w my mom to kick off the christmas season


----------



## Alienfish

Gohatto/Taboo by Nagisa Oshima.


His, and the last film of this retrospect they did. Bit slow start but it grew over time while watching. Bit out of place music and a bit short maybe, but good.


----------



## Bluelady

Last weekend I saw the last hour of Enchanted and later on that day I saw Disenchanted. Lol. I thought that the movie was cute. It gave me lots of Cinderella (Rodgers & Hammerstein version) nostalgia.

It would be nice if Disney gave Idina Menzel a song that wasn’t a power ballad for once.


----------



## Neb

I watched my first movie in over a year! It was Memories, a sci-fi anthology anime movie collection from the 90s. As a huge fan of sci-fi anime, all three films were quite solid. However, I do think the first one is the best and the third was the weakest. I watched the English dub and it was phenomenal. All of the voice actors did a wonderful job with their performances.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Last night I watched the new Shinkai Makoto film Suzume no Tojimari! I thought it was good, stunning visuals. I also finished watching Julie and Julia yesterday which I really liked.


----------



## xara

_smile_ on amazon prime. it was alright, though i’ve definitely seen better horror movies. it wasn’t scary to me at all, mainly just creepy and gruesome. i’d also seen certain clips of it on tiktok, so most of the parts that were supposed to be plot twists... weren’t lol. the ending was also anticlimactic, and the main character’s cat got killed (off-screen, thankfully), which i didn’t like. i know it’s fake, but i’m not fond of movies that involve dead animals. like, mess with the humans, not their pets lol.

overall it wasn’t bad, but it wasn’t great, either. i don’t see myself watching it again.


----------



## Belle T

_A Muppet Family Christmas._

Back in the days when your Christmas special didn't need to have a plot and could just be a bunch of flimsily stitched together scenes overwrought with cameos and near non-sequiturs and people would still love it.  Really, though, it's a very cozy holiday movie, in spite of the fact that its narrative is just all over the place.


----------



## Halloqueen

I felt like watching a movie on Saturday night. Intended at first to have it be something Winter, snow or holiday related, but didn't find anything I wanted to watch that fit the criteria on the streaming services I have and also didn't want to go looking through DVDs. So, I changed course and decided to watch Jordan Peele's _Nope_. Wasn't crazy about it, but didn't dislike it either.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I watched _Isle of Dogs_ on Disney+ earlier. I really liked the movie, very subtle yet captivating. Plus, I'm open to seeing Japanese culture.


----------



## xara

just got finished watching _mrs. doubtfire_ on disney+ with my mom! not a christmas movie, but a funny, feel-good movie nonetheless. i’ve seen it a couple times before, but it’s one of those movies i can watch more than once and not get sick of it. it always makes me laugh haha. i miss robin williams a lot, he was such a special soul, and a very talented actor. <3


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched Lady Chatterley's Lover on Netflix today. There were some differences from the book and they focused so much on the relationship between Lady Chatterley and Oliver that they excluded most of the subplots and other complexities going on outside of their romance. I still found it enjoyable for what it was, though. Read the book if you want depth. Watch the movie if you want a romance that flies in the face of societal hierarchy, but keep in mind it is definitely for mature audiences.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Over the last couple of weeks I watched several different film versions of _A Christmas Carol_:

1984,George C. Scott as Scrooge: Over the past few years this has become my favorite version.Scott is surprisingly good as Scrooge and it was filmed on location in a small town in England.It was originally made for television.

1951,Alastair Sim as Scrooge: Probably the darkest version with Sim arguably having the best film portrayal of Scrooge.

1938,Reginald Owen as Scrooge: Hollywood's version of the Dickens classic.Short but sweet.For "_Carol_" fans that are a bit short on time.

1999,Patrick Stewart as Scrooge: Kind of based on Pat Stew's one-man stage production.I liked picking out Stewart's Capt.Picard moments in this one.I would loved to have heard him say "Make it so,Mr.Cratchit!"




Edward Woodward and George C. Scott from _A Christmas Carol_(1984).


----------



## Imbri

Nunnafinga said:


> Over the last couple of weeks I watched several different film versions of _A Christmas Carol_:
> 
> 1984,George C. Scott as Scrooge: Over the past few years this has become my favorite version.Scott is surprisingly good as Scrooge and it was filmed on location in a small town in England.It was originally made for television.
> 
> 1951,Alastair Sim as Scrooge: Probably the darkest version with Sim arguably having the best film portrayal of Scrooge.
> 
> 1938,Reginald Owen as Scrooge: Hollywood's version of the Dickens classic.Short but sweet.For "_Carol_" fans that are a bit short on time.
> 
> 1999,Patrick Stewart as Scrooge: Kind of based on Pat Stew's one-man stage production.I liked picking out Stewart's Capt.Picard moments in this one.I would loved to have heard him say "Make it so,Mr.Cratchit!"
> 
> View attachment 474378
> Edward Woodward and George C. Scott from _A Christmas Carol_(1984).


The '38 version is lovely. I am a fan of Gene Lockhart (played Cratchit), so that's a draw for me.

Alastair Sim is my favorite Scrooge, though. That was the version we watched every year. The ghosts terrified me, but in a good way, and his portrayal, especially after the redemption, is amazing.

Scott does give a great performance, and there's something... almost sweet about the movie.

I have to admit that I have not seen Stewart's version. Maybe I'll look that up.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Imbri said:


> The '38 version is lovely. I am a fan of Gene Lockhart (played Cratchit), so that's a draw for me.
> 
> Alastair Sim is my favorite Scrooge, though. That was the version we watched every year. The ghosts terrified me, but in a good way, and his portrayal, especially after the redemption, is amazing.
> 
> Scott does give a great performance, and there's something... almost sweet about the movie.
> 
> I have to admit that I have not seen Stewart's version. Maybe I'll look that up.


The '38 version reminds me of being a kid because that's the only one that would be shown on my local TV stations when I was young.I didn't see the other versions until I was an adult.Yeah,I'd say that Gene Lockhart is my favorite Bob Cratchit among all the film versions.I like that he was in another iconic Christmas movie,_Miracle On 34th Street_.

The Patrick Stewart version doesn't have as good a supporting cast as the others but it's worth watching.


----------



## Imbri

Watching _Miracle on 34th Street_ (1947) right now.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Glass Onion: A Knives Out Mystery

I really enjoyed this film, it was such a refreshing pace from the usual drivel that streaming services having been releasing lately. Plus you can't go wrong with a good murder mystery that was full of twist and turns and had a very satisfying ending.


----------



## xara

saw _babylon_ in theatres with my mom last night! it’s definitely one of the weirdest, and longest, movies i’ve ever seen, but i enjoyed it! i wasn’t expecting it to be as vulgar and insane as it was, but it was entertaining! enough so to keep my attention span in check for 3+ hours haha. margot robbie was stunning in it as well. <3

i don’t see myself watching it again just because of the length alone (can barely pay attention to something for 30 mins, let alone 3 hours lol), but it was good! crazy and confusing at times, but good!


----------



## Sophie23

Last night I saw Avatar: The Way of Water at the cinema 

Today I saw Matilda the Musical at the cinema


----------



## slzzpz

The One, with Jet Li. Awesome soundtrack! Contemplating on watching either the new Pinocchio or Black Adam.


----------



## Alienfish

_The Graduate _(1967)

As awesome as I remember it, and not to mention the music!   Watched it last night.

_Paddington _(2014)

Watched this one today since they put it up on the public telly "play"-channel online and I wanted to see it 
Very cute, and fun for all ages!


----------



## mocha.

*Glass Onion: A Knives Out Mystery*
Huge fan of the first one and I liked this one just as much! I really hope they bring out more. Saw someone suggest a Knives Out spin off with the muppets where Benoit Blanc is the only human and I would LOVE to see that.

*Matilda The Musical*
Loved this! Whilst nothing can replace the original IMO (Danny DeVito & Pam Ferris etc), I still really enjoyed it. Will have Naughty stuck in my head for the foreseeable.


----------



## Sophie23

mocha. said:


> *Glass Onion: A Knives Out Mystery*
> Huge fan of the first one and I liked this one just as much! I really hope they bring out more. Saw someone suggest a Knives Out spin off with the muppets where Benoit Blanc is the only human and I would LOVE to see that.
> 
> *Matilda The Musical*
> Loved this! Whilst nothing can replace the original IMO (Danny DeVito & Pam Ferris etc), I still really enjoyed it. Will have Naughty stuck in my head for the foreseeable.


Sometimes you have to be a little bit naughty


----------



## spicedb

Decision to Leave (2022) ended up being my favorite film I’ve watched all year, and I watched a LOT of good stuff! Can’t say what I loved about it without spoiling but I have a feeling I’ll rewatch it a lot for that stunning cinematography and melancholic atmosphere.


----------



## Bluelady

Saw Matilda: The Musical today. The singing was good, however I still prefer the 90s version. I want to read the book now and see how accurate this version is.


----------



## TheDuke55

Thor Love and Thunder. It was...adequate. The idea was good, but the mood shifted too much from nauseous meme to serious. It was better then the 2nd film, but no where as good as the 1st and 3rd.


----------



## LuchaSloth

_White Noise_ was one of the weirdest movies I've ever seen...but I actually really enjoyed it. Lol


----------



## Halloqueen

Spoiler: Background info for context



So, long story short, there used to be a show on the TNT cable channel called MonsterVision. On MonsterVision, they'd generally show horror movies, but not exclusively. MonsterVision ran for 9 years from 1991 to 2000, 4 years of which (1996-2000) it was hosted by a guy called Joe Bob Briggs. Basically, he'd introduce the movies, pop in between ad breaks, talk about the making of the films and such, all with comedic flare.

In 2018, the horror movie streaming service Shudder decided to bring Joe Bob back for a 26-hour marathon stream of various movies. It went over well and in 2019 Shudder turned it into a show called The Last Drive-In with Joe Bob Briggs. Every once in a while throughout the year there will be a new episode of The Last Drive-In where they show a few movies.



On Christmas, I watched this year's Joe Bob Briggs Christmas special on Shudder that came out earlier in the month: Joe Bob's Ghoultide Get-Together. They showed two movies: _Don't Open Till Christmas_ (1984, director Edmund Purdom) and _A Christmas Horror Story_ (2015, directors Grant Harvery, Steven Hoban, and Brett Sullivan). I'd never seen either of them before. Don't Open Till Christmas was pretty fun. Didn't think much of A Christmas Horror Story, but it was serviceable I guess. That's fine though since half the fun of The Last-Drive In is all the Joe Bob stuff interspersed throughout, and especially this time since the Christmas specials double as charity auctions for good causes and they included fun, humorous adverts for the stuff they were auctioning off.  Had a good time, sorta glad I waited to watch on Christmas instead of the live broadcast on the 16th (still donated though).

I also revisited the original 1974 _Black Christmas_ (director Bob Clark) which has become a Christmas mainstay for me over the past few years.

I still felt like watching some Christmas stuff on Monday as well since I was too busy throughout the rest of the month to watch stuff I intended to get to. So, I revisited the 2015 movie _Krampus_ (director Michael Dougherty) as well as the 2017 Christmas zombie musical _Anna and the Apocalypse_.


----------



## xara

_violent night_ and _don’t worry darling_. i wouldn’t say that i particularly enjoyed either of them, but i’m glad i watched them — they’re both worth watching at least once imo. i mainly watched _violent night_ for david harbour since i’m not really into action movies, but it made me laugh a bit. my parents definitely liked it more than i did, though.  david was great; he always slays all of his roles!

_don’t worry darling_ was my favourite of the 2, but it was kinda ruined for me since i’d already seen so many clips from it, so i already knew a lot of the ‘twists’ and how it ends. the concept was cool, though! florence pugh and olivia wilde did amazing, and it was nice to see harry styles in an acting role! last time i saw him act, it was on _icarly_ in 2012, and i don’t even consider that acting since he was playing as himself lol.


----------



## KittenNoir

Last movie I saw was the Puss in Boots movie it was so good


----------



## Sophie23

*Yesterday we watched Glass Onion: A Knives Out Mystery it was good I do prefer the first one though.*


----------



## TalviSyreni

I rewatched Downton Abbey: A New Era


----------



## Imbri

I've been working my way through _The Thin Man_ series. I watched _The Thin Man Goes Home_ yesterday, so tonight I'll watch the last in the series - _Song of the Thin Man_. Probably the weakest in the group, but I do love William Powell and Myrna Loy.


----------



## magicaldonkey

i rewatched sonic the hedgehog 2


----------



## Venn

I had a Movie Marathon over New Years to catch up on movies I haven't seen yet but been sitting in my "To Watch" list for who knows how long.

Here's the movies I have seen:

Glass Onion: Knives Out Mystery - Really good, one of my favorites from this marathon.
Bullet Train - Thought it was interesting, nothing else
Disenchanted - A nice sequel to the original, thought it could be slightly better
Strange World - A nice film.
Don't Worry Darling - An okay film even though I called out the twist correctly before it was revealed. 
Nope - Another okay film, sort of interesting, but something different.
Do Revenge - Pretty surprised by it, kind of all over the place near the end. Twist is good.
Overall a success


----------



## Beanz

puss in boots: the last wish 

i watched it last weekend and it was surprisingly good


----------



## DaisyFan

Re-watched _Ferris Bueller's Day Off _(1986).

Bueller... Bueller... Bueller...


----------



## Halloqueen

I probably should've waited since I figure it will probably end up on the Valentine's Day special of The Last Drive-In with Joe Bob Briggs next month, but on Sunday night I decided to check out _Possession_ (1981, director Andrzej Żuławski) since Shudder added it to their streaming selection this month, I saw people talking about it, and it's something I had heard about years ago and wanted to check out. Good movie.


----------



## Midoriya

Puss in Boots: The Last Wish.  It was pretty good.  I also didn't know that apparently it's a sequel.  The original movie came out in 2011!


----------



## Plume

The Whale! I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Last movie we watched was 50 Shades... really not a good movie lmao. Slow and anti-climatic


----------



## angelcat621

Watched a 1978 animated version of Watership Down. Very good adaptation of the book but not for young children. Beautiful animation and score. Will watch The Plague Dogs soon, another movie based on a book by the same author. I hear it's pretty dark in nature, depicts some horrific scenes of animal cruelty. I'll probably not make it out without a tissue or two.


----------



## Anitagonist

A Christmas movie I think the Santa clause 3?


----------



## Belle T

I just finished a Slovenian drama film called _Sanremo, _about an elderly couple living with dementia.  It's not for everyone and the film has its shortcomings, but I really enjoyed it.


----------

